# Megan Fox & Brian Austin Green



## RoseMary




----------



## missisa07

Not sure bout the shirt or the heels, but those jeans are fab!


----------



## -Bellatrix-

What's she doing with Marc Webb anyway... I never knew that they were friends, because I highly doubt she's asking him to direct a music video


----------



## Sophia

I love Megan Fox.

Shes got killer eyes!


----------



## amanda

she's such a ridiculously beautiful girl, but she never seems to know quiiiiiiite how to dress herself.  she'll learn, though!


----------



## karo

I kinda like the T-shirt.


----------



## superstar

Love the jeans.


----------



## caitlin1214

Cute t-shirt and jeans.


----------



## JAN!

I like the casual 'I don't really care' look on her.


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ Me, too. It's like, "I don't really care, but I kind of do, and I look good anyway."


----------



## sheishollywood

... I have this T-shirt... :shame:

I think she's beautiful!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

HEY I HAVE THAT SAME T-SHIRT................................. but it doesn't quite look the same on me.  lol


----------



## romina

Love her hair !


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

she looks great.


----------



## Gianna

I love her!


----------



## Glamourina

cute shirt


----------



## Charlie

sheishollywood said:


> ... I have this T-shirt... :shame:
> 
> I think she's beautiful!


 

So do I . 

She is hooooot. Did I miss anything?? Whatever happened to Brian Austin Green??


----------



## Charles

Sex-E!!


----------



## RoseMary

CRYLATER3 said:


> So do I .
> 
> She is hooooot. Did I miss anything?? *Whatever happened to Brian Austin Green*??


 
here :


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## imgg

I don't know who she is but I love her skin.  She is gorgeous!


----------



## RoseMary

she's an actress, she played in transformers.

http://imdb.com/title/tt0418279/


----------



## siworae

^ she was most recently in Transformers.

i think she's gorgeous... but looks like she's wearing a ton of makeup here... you can't see any freckles at all!

*edit:* oops... i didn't see the post above.  beat me to it!


----------



## Nola

She´s beautiful, so skinny and leggy!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

She looks alot older here then she did in Transformers(if you havent seen it-go rent it!) but she is still beautiful!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

siworae said:


> ^ she was most recently in Transformers.
> 
> i think she's gorgeous... but looks like she's wearing a ton of makeup here... you can't see any freckles at all!
> 
> *edit:* oops... i didn't see the post above. beat me to it!


 

I agree...she's very pretty and doesn't need all that makeup.


----------



## purplekitty

She is so gorgeous, she looks great here!


----------



## RoseMary

QueenOfDa702 said:


> She looks alot older here then she did in Transformers(if you havent seen it-go rent it!) but she is still beautiful!!


 
yeah, she looks way older than 21 IMO. i can't believe she's younger than me.


----------



## sheishollywood

She's very pretty! Her dark hair and blue eyes go very well together.


----------



## HubbaWubba

She looks greasy on her face. Might be the makeup.


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## princessaj0603

not really digging her hairdo...but she looks great!


----------



## amanda

gorgeous girl, but she needs a stylist.  or if she already has one, she needs a new one.  she never looks quuuuuite right.


----------



## Megs

I don't like what she is dressed like here... the hair, the outfit, just not for me. But she is stunning


----------



## wordpast

this girl has such a beautiful face.


----------



## MzSHERRY

She's hot, but a little TOO hot.. almost porn star-ish?


----------



## Jahpson

I dont like her, because she looks like she could steal my man away. LMAO

but she is a pretty good actress. She doesnt seem as stuck up as she looks


----------



## vintagelove

imo, angelina jolie wannabe. but killer shoes!


----------



## cristalena56

shes gorgeous!! i like her hair... its cute....


----------



## Zzuliyta

i didn't know she has that many tattoos... 

she's pretty but not digging the whole look.


----------



## Archipelago

She makes me think of a more toned down Kim Kardashian. She kind of gives off a porn star vibe.


----------



## HubbaWubba

Great face. The rest is like someone invited her to dress up and she didn't have enough money to attend the party. Her tattoos are really bad and bring her down a several notches in the attractive scale.


----------



## sheishollywood

amanda said:


> gorgeous girl, but she needs a stylist.  or if she already has one, she needs a new one.  she never looks quuuuuite right.



I agree. Her hair rarely matches her outfits and her outfits aren't always the best choices. however her face is always stunning!


----------



## andicandi3x12

She has 7 tattoos I believe, and I love her. Her Marylin looks good to me I like her more in form fitted dresses though.


----------



## JAN!

She has a really hot face but her knees are kinda gross. Style-wise, she's not there.


----------



## missisa07

She's gorgeous and has a great body, but like someone else said, she needs a stylist.


----------



## katheryn

She's very pretty. I love the dark hair with light eyes. However, I think her tattoos are very tacky and her skin looks kind of bad on the enlarged photos. I wonder if she smokes?


----------



## FijiBuni

Shes very pretty but I hate that outfit and makeup and hair!


----------



## Jahpson

Amy Winehouse: results after 15 years of rehab


----------



## jenarae

OK, anyone else notice in the 3rd picture on her chin what appears to be acne? Or acne scars!? I actually have the same thing...i used to have pretty gnarly acne in junior high and it left a bit of scarring kind of what hers look like.


----------



## caitlin1214

The hair, the makeup, the sweater and the shoes are cute. I think the outfit would be cuter if she paired the sweater with skinny jeans.


----------



## PlushKitty

lol I love how everyone criticizes her! Aw well, all in good fun...
What is up with her posing though? An arm up behind her head? Uhh, she looks kinda lost... anyhow, I think she looks SMOKING no matter what she wears! But I have to agree I'm not liking the tattoos much...


----------



## Cherrasaki

Generally I don't like her style, if she improved upon that she would look incredible!


----------



## Nola

I really want her legs!!


----------



## karo

Love her shoes and that's all I love about this look.


----------



## daffie

She is really pretty. Agree that she needs a stylist though =)


----------



## wheelbarrow

source: celebutopia


----------



## missisa07

Gorgeous.  Loved her in Transformers.  I wonder what her next project will be?


----------



## holly di

What a sexy girl!!


----------



## RoseMary

she's so gorgeous!


----------



## princessaj0603

does anyone know what her tattoo says?


----------



## princessaj0603

^ha nevermind I figured it out...

"we will all laugh at gilded butterflies"  a line from Shakespeare


----------



## Kam7185

She is so hot, but that tattoo just brings her down soo many notches!


----------



## effinhaute

I agree!! TOo many tattoos! I don't have anything against tattoos but it just kills it for her. 

She has such dreamy blue eyes! That light neutral lip color looks great on her!


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## purplekitty

LOVE her hair!! She's always so gorgeous, but she really needs a stylist/get a new one.


----------



## RoseMary

i know, i love her hair as well.


----------



## missisa07

I think she just doesn't have a stylist, but I agree, she needs to get one ASAP.


----------



## Jahpson

she looks like she wants to be left alone.


----------



## Megs

I think she looks really laid back here- beautiful girl and yes, great hair!


----------



## betnyp

Does anyone know what bag she has? It's so slouchy that I first thought it was a jacket- it looks nice & smooshy! She actually looks good here- nice to see her more natural...


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## RoseMary




----------



## Danica

There's something about her that I don't find attractive.


----------



## PrincessMe

this is her "serious actress" look


----------



## Coach Superfan

She's pretty, but I think she's trying to go all "Angelina Jolie" but ends up looking semi-awkward instead


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

She looks good


----------



## Jahpson

Danica said:


> There's something about her that I don't find attractive.


 

im going to have to agree. she seems very tomboyish...idk unfeminine.

its like her stylist held a knife to her throat to get her to put on a dress


----------



## Veelyn

I like her.. but I HATE her thumbs[nails]. They are so weird looking, like very short. My bf and I noticed that while watching transformers.. LOL If you look at the last pic you'll know what I mean


----------



## romina

Her thumb nails are very short and wide, i noticed as well but i dont find her attractive, she is not ugly by any means but i allways get that feeling whenever i see her or Rihanna that something is missing and they just dont have it, i guess it's just my taste.


----------



## Liz_x3

Her eye brows scare me in some of those pics.  She looks pissed.  Maybe she was aiming for sexy..


----------



## missjeni

i love her... i think she's hot


----------



## Frances Bean

I think she's gorgeous, eyebrows and all.  and prettier than angelina jolie.


----------



## KristyDarling

Every time I see pics of this girl in this subforum (I *still* have no idea who she is), I think she looks *****y, mean, and evil. Something about her look just looks menacing and sinister!


----------



## karo

Is she trying to be the next Angelina? If so, it's seriously not working. Besides one Angelina is enough.


----------



## Jahpson

Veelyn said:


> I like her.. but I HATE her thumbs[nails]. They are so weird looking, like very short. My bf and I noticed that while watching transformers.. LOL If you look at the last pic you'll know what I mean


 

OMG!! I just seen that


----------



## elle

She's gorgeous. But I agree, she has this mean *****y look to her!


----------



## FemBot

shes more sexy than pretty.


----------



## h_28

Coach Superfan said:


> She's pretty, but I think she's trying to go all "Angelina Jolie" but ends up looking semi-awkward instead


 
LOL...i agree ^^^ ...i think she's pretty though


----------



## sheishollywood

I think she's beautiful!


----------



## Veelyn

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> OMG!! I just seen that


----------



## lucywife

Cute girl, but nothing overwhelming about her, sorry. Just another sexy kitten with an attitude, which is not really attractive.


----------



## superstar

Veelyn said:


> I like her.. but I HATE her thumbs[nails]. They are so weird looking, like very short. My bf and I noticed that while watching transformers.. LOL If you look at the last pic you'll know what I mean


 
eww.. that is weird. 
LOL.


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## Veelyn

There go them weird thumbnails again :s 

and that second pic is not flattering. but i still like her, she is gorgeous.


----------



## Jahpson

she looks great!! very striking


----------



## shoegal27

wow shes so pretty who is she?


----------



## BTBF

An Angelina Jolie wannabe.


----------



## pursegrl12

she is just simply stunning and i'm glad she doesn't have bad fake tan like LiLo!


----------



## devoted

she is so pretty in these pics! 

yeah, it's mostly due to the false eyelashes and plump lips, but still....


----------



## _x13

She is soooo gorgeous, seems like a cool person too - love her style.


----------



## couture2387

she's gorgeous!


----------



## noon

she looks pretty, but her shoes dont go with the dress imo. Also if that turquiose bag on the floor is hers it really doesnt go with her outfit.


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Her tattoos are trashy. And what's up with her squished up breasts?


----------



## ayla

I love this girl.. she's like the Angelina that I miss, before the world saving and Brad Pitt !


----------



## _x13

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Her tattoos are trashy. And what's up with her squished up breasts?


I really like her tattoos! Rare to see a portrait done well.


----------



## kimalee

she's very pretty, but I absolutely HATE those MM tattoos!  So tacky!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I have to admit it is done well, still...


----------



## handbglvr

She was also in the movie Transformers.



shoegal27 said:


> wow shes so pretty who is she?


----------



## RoseMary

shoegal27 said:


> wow shes so pretty who is she?


 
she was in transformers.


----------



## Veelyn

I like her all of her tats!


----------



## tokipoki

RoseMary said:


> she was in transformers.



That's how I know her =]

She looks nice in this picture.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Wentworth-Roth said:


> Her tattoos are trashy. And what's up with her squished up breasts?


 
Pretty face, but ITA with WWR's comments.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I'm not a huge fan of the tattoos either.


----------



## wordpast

gorgeous gal.


----------



## lvstratus

she tries so hard to be like Angelina...


----------



## omgblonde

She's gorgeous but her tattoos ruin her, especially the one on her arm.

I loved her in Hope & Faith.


----------



## oogiewoogie

I normally don't comment like this...  but shes HOT, sorta has an Angelina thing going on.


----------



## miSsxhuStLer

I'm not really feeling the tattoos either, but her face is gorgeous.  Her eyes are so striking.


----------



## andicandi3x12

So many haters...
I love her and her style I love her tattoos but I agree that the shoes dont match. Theyre killer though.


----------



## volleyballgal

She looked amazing in Transformers! She is so pretty but Im also not a fan of the tattoos. Especially the arm one.


----------



## FijiBuni

not her best look but i think so is gorgeous no matter what.. i just hate that monroe tattoo which doesn't even look like her (and i'm ALL FOR tattoos)

I'm drooling over those shoes!! TDF!!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

She looks great, not a fan of her Marilyn tattoo though...


----------



## sheishollywood

She may be an Angelina wannabe, but I find Megan Fox much more appealing...


----------



## Liberté

She looks great, except the nasty tatoos.


----------



## BacardiGirl

BTBF said:


> An Angelina Jolie wannabe.


 

I thought that too!


----------



## spangle

She looks great in the pics, but the marilyn tattoo does look a bit odd on her. Like the one on her back tho!


----------



## mas2388

She was beautiful in Transformers. Am I the only one who thinks she's too skinny???


----------



## forchanel

i think she looks pretty but shed be even prettier without all the tattoos.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

wow she looks great except for the horrible tatts... what was she thinking...


----------



## princessaj0603

i think she looks great but I am not to crazy about the dress....

her tattoos are amazing in my opinion.


----------



## meluvs2shop

gross tats gorgeous face!


----------



## missaznpirate

she is pretty; but her boobs look painful in the 2nd pic!


----------



## priiin

She's pretty but not beautiful..IDK if that makes sense.


----------



## exotikittenx

Very beautiful and reminds me of Angelina, but I do not like the dress or tattoos.


----------



## [coco]

never mind the ugly tatoos... she has _dumped_ her bag on the floor!! 
now THAT is ugly...hehe
I think she looks great.......
Anyone know what the bag is?


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## karo

She has great legs.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

looks lieka happy couple..


----------



## Jahpson

she almost looks pigeon toed in the first pic. She is a very beautiful woman and I love her outfit, and her sunglasses


----------



## Kimm992

I've always thought he was so hot!!!


----------



## Awwgeez

Gosh I havent seen him since 90210. Has he been on any shows or movies lately?


----------



## Veelyn

They are such a hot couple. She is hot and so is he!!


----------



## irishpandabear

She is stunning!  Her eyes are such an amazing color (when not hidden behind sunglasses).


----------



## *Lo

HOTTTT Couple!!!  She is seriously beautiful and I always love him.  I think he was on The new Terminator TV series


----------



## kittenslingerie

Nice looking couple!


----------



## likeafeather77

HOT couple!!!


----------



## PrincessMe

she's really gorgeous


----------



## Nat

I don't get it when people are holding their phones like that.

If he likes to hold it to his left ear, wouldn't it be much easier to use his left arm?


----------



## pisdapisda79

I think she is way too hot for him, Brian scored with Megan


----------



## lmiller4

ugh has anyone noticed the monroe tattoo on her arm isnt there?


----------



## sheishollywood

She is beautiful!


----------



## krisaya

lol agreed! I don't get why people do that. I've seen people holding their phones like that AND driving at the same time! sigh


Beautylicious said:


> I don't get it when people are holding their phones like that.
> 
> If he likes to hold it to his left ear, wouldn't it be much easier to use his left arm?


----------



## mh21

She is so pretty!


----------



## daffie

She is so gorgeous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She is hot..


----------



## cristalena56

they are dating? i always thought he was cute!


----------



## cristalena56

pisdapisda79 said:


> *I think she is way too hot for him*, Brian scored with Megan


i so disagree! he is hot


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i like his tattoos. age agrees well with him


----------



## janny328

Beautylicious said:


> I don't get it when people are holding their phones like that.
> 
> If he likes to hold it to his left ear, wouldn't it be much easier to use his left arm?



No, Nat... obviously he needs his left hand in his pocket for some strange reason.  LOL


----------



## princessaj0603

they look great together...i always thought he was so hot!!

oh 90210!


----------



## Charles

He's one lucky SOB.  He's dated some very hot girls.


----------



## Nola

He´s hot! Love them tattoos! She´s beautiful.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Thats definitely one HOT couple!!


----------



## FijiBuni

lmiller4 said:


> ugh has anyone noticed the monroe tattoo on her arm isnt there?



yup  totally not there... probably an old pic then


----------



## superstar

FijiBuni said:


> yup  totally not there... probably an old pic then


Maybe she had it removed.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i remember when i was in jr high and 90210 was just starting, and everyone was obsessed, i told someone that i thought david was the cutest guy on the show...and i got made fun of, so i shut up about it.

who gets the last laugh now?


----------



## claireZk

Am I the only one who thinks he's way too old for her 

She was born in like 1986 or 87... He was on 90210... Do the math...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^yeah, there is a pretty big age difference....

she's 21, i think he's around 35...


----------



## smackhard




----------



## superstar

2005, she looks real HOT!!


----------



## katheryn

Wow, if I saw the 2005 pictures without her name on them I wouldn't have known that was her. She looks really different now. I don't like all the tats, especially the Marilyn one.


----------



## scarlett_2005

She's pretty. She reminds me a lot of Angelina.


----------



## karo

^^^ Yeah, she reminds me Angelina too.


----------



## Jahpson

wow, those are some racy pictures.


----------



## Kimm992

She looks fabulous here but I think the tattoos look beautiful on her...


----------



## Veelyn

I read in a magazine yesterday that she is "hotter than Angelina"  [HER words!!] haha.


----------



## holly di

Kimm992 said:


> She looks fabulous here but I think the tattoos look beautiful on her...



Me, too!


----------



## BTBF

Veelyn said:


> I read in a magazine yesterday that she is "hotter than Angelina" [HER words!!] haha.


 
Angelina Jolie is super cool but she doesn't have a great body. I think Megan does have a better body.


----------



## impulsive_

Tatts or no tatts shes stunning.


----------



## Ladybug09

She is like 10 yrs younger I should hpe her body is a bit better. Granted, plastic surgery always helps too and I'm quite sure she's had some work.


----------



## Veelyn

ITA! They are both hot though still


----------



## SillyWabbit

I don't think she looks anything like Angelina. She is still a pretty girl.


----------



## caitlin1214

I think both Angelina and Megan are gorgeous.


----------



## RoseMary

i think she's grorgeous, not fair. lol.


----------



## Kellybag

I really hope she did not brag on herself.  Ugh

(she is pretty though)


----------



## ladyjane76

how about that article huh?? she has his name near her "pie" classy girl! god, I love hollywood!


----------



## chyeah

I think she and Angelina are both wicked gorgeous! But her tats are airbrushed out in those pics.


----------



## Liz_x3

She's beautiful and sexy for sure.  Her acting.. eh.  But I like her.


----------



## ikaesmallz

She reminds me of Angelina but a tamed version. lol She's beautiful.


----------



## Charlie

Veelyn said:


> I read in a magazine yesterday that she is "hotter than Angelina" [HER words!!] haha.


 
She is (my words)


----------



## spiralsnowman

My immediate thought: _How can I get a body like that_?! 

You guys think it would be possible w/out surgery? Maybe I should print out a pic and keep it in my gym bag as inspiration


----------



## Charles

Sweet jesus..I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Nymph

^ 

I think she's hot. But I prefer Angelina


----------



## Kpassa

Actress Megan Fox was named the world's sexiest woman on Wednesday by an annual online poll, while the world's most Googled woman, Britney Spears, barely scraped in at No. 100 after a shocker of a year.

Fox, 21, who starred in last year's hit movie "Transformers," grabbed the title from actress Jessica Alba, 26, topping online men's magazine FHM Online's (www.FHMonline.com) reader poll of the 100 Sexiest Women in the World for 2008.

Alba dropped to No. 3, coming behind American actress and former model Jessica Biel but ahead of Canadian actress Elisha Cuthbert who was ranked fourth after appearing in horror movie "Captivity" last year. U.S actress and singer Scarlett Johansson, 23, rounded out the top five.

"Megan Fox is the deserving winner of this year's FHM title. She's young, she's hot, she's a rising star and her sex appeal has definitely transformed this year's list. She's got a great future ahead of her," said FHM Online U.S. Editor JR Futrell.

Fox debuted on the list at No. 68 in 2006 and was ranked No. 65 last year. But playing the lead female role in "Transformers," a blockbuster $700 million hit at worldwide box offices, markedly raised her profile.

Also in the top 10 were Emmanuelle Chriqui, Hilary Duff, Tricia Helfer, Blake Lively and Kate Beckinsale.

Newcomers to the list included Victoria Beckham, aka Posh Spice from British pop band the Spice Girls, who moved to Los Angeles with her husband, English soccer player David Beckham, last year. She made her debut at No. 99.

Spears, 26, whose career has been buried under an avalanche of personal and mental health problems, managed to make the list at No. 100, a steep decline from 2004 when she was voted the world's sexiest woman.

FHM's 100 Sexiest Women in the World poll is now in its 14th year with nearly 9 million votes cast this year by FHM readers worldwide to choose the sexiest women in film, television, music, sports, and fashion.

This year's list also included reality TV stars to reflect the genre's increasing popularity with three girls from the "The Hills" making the list, including Heidi Montag at No. 44 and Audrina Patridge at No. 80 and Lauren Conrad at No. 95.

From "Dancing with the Stars," actress Shannon Elizabeth returned to the list at No. 46 after being absent last year. She was joined by Cheryl Burke at No. 40 and Karina Smirnoff at No. 78, who made their debuts.

"It's no surprise to us that so many reality stars made this year's list," said Futrell. 'The Hills' is one of the most popular shows on MTV, and 'Dancing with the Stars' is the No. 2 reality show in America after 'American Idol.' We expect even more to be added next year."


----------



## Kpassa

I saw Transformers when it first came out and I couldn't even tell you what Megan Fox looked like.  The stars of that movie were the special effects, they could have put Phyllis Diller in Megan's role and it wouldn't have changed the movie a bit.


----------



## RoseMary

here's the complete list:

1. Megan Fox 
2. Jessica Biel 
3. Jessica Alba 
4. Elisha Cuthbert 
5. Scarlett Johansson 
6. Emmanuelle Chriqui 
7. Hilary Duff 
8. Tricia Helfer 
9. Blake Lively 
10. Kate Beckinsale 
11. Hayden Panettiere 
12. Angelina Jolie 
13. Eva Mendes 
14. Rihanna 
15. Erica Durance 
16. Lindsay Lohan 
17. Kim Kardashian 
18. Cameron Diaz 
19. Ali Larter 
20. Beyoncé Knowles 
21. Kaley Cuoco 
22. Heidi Klum 
23. Sienna Miller 
24. Kristen Bell 
25. Natalie Portman 
26. Vanessa Hudgens 
27. Selita Ebanks 
28. Keira Knightley 
29. Maria Sharapova 
30. Rachel Bilson 
31. Gisele Bundchen 
32. Kate Bosworth 
33. Halle Berry 
34. Carmen Electra 
35. Jessica Simpson 
36. Adriana Lima 
37. Evangeline Lilly 
38. Katherine McPhee 
39. Christina Aguilera 
40. Cheryl Burke 
41. Kristin Kreuk 
42. Jennifer Aniston 
43. Charlize Theron 
44. Heidi Montag 
45. Anna Faris 
46. Shannon Elizabeth 
47. Alessandra Ambrosio 
48. Mayra Veronica 
49. Katherine Heigl 
50. Keeley Hazell 
51. Anne Hathaway 
52. Jenny McCarthy 
53. Marisa Miller 
54. Kate Hudson 
55. Shakira 
56. Tara Reid 
57. Jennifer Love-Hewitt 
58. Cassie Ventura 
59. Eva Longoria Parker 
60. Fergie 
61. Ellen Page 
62. Nicole Scherzinger 
63. Grace Park 
64. Stacy Kiebler 
65. Katie Holmes 
66. Leeann Tweeden 
67. Liv Tyler 
68. Kari Byron 
69. Christina Ricci 
70. Mischa Barton 
71. Amanda Beard 
72. Elizabeth Banks 
73. Carrie Underwood 
74. Kelly Hu 
75. Pam Anderson 
76. Rachelle Leah 
77. Paris Hilton 
78. Karina Smirnoff 
79. Christine Lakin 
80. Audrina Patridge 
81. Mila Kunis 
82. Alyssa Milano 
83. Jenna Fischer 
84. Maria from WWE 
85. Olivia Munn 
86. Reese Witherspoon 
87. Madonna 
88. Shamron Moore 
89. Rachel McAdams 
90. Summer Glau 
91. Ashley Collette 
92. Maggie Gyllenhaal 
93. Whitney Able 
94. Olga Kurylenko 
95. Lauren Conrad 
96. Carmit Bachar 
97. Amber Heard 
98. The Olly Girls 
99. Victoria Beckham 
100. Britney Spears


----------



## tadpolenyc

*what? leeann tweeden? who are some of these girls. and anna faris? sorry, but no. these lists are so lame. at least natalie portman's there, but she's not nearly as high as she ought to be. *


----------



## Veelyn

Yea. Lame list most def. She is definitely hot, but not the hottest woman in the world!


----------



## holly di

Jessica Biel at 2?   I am the only one who thinks she looks manly?


----------



## Veelyn

No you're not the only one!


----------



## Jahpson

maybe her face is the sexiest yeah...(and even then:)

but her body....they can do better than that!


----------



## princessaj0603

what a surprise...


----------



## Jahpson

holly di said:


> Jessica Biel at 2? I am the only one who thinks she looks manly?


 

yup, and a manly body with a big butt!


----------



## JuiceBox

I never agree with these lists - sexiness is always subjective plus they don't know all the woman in the world to judge lol


----------



## Danica

ehh Meghan looks like a porn star, so that's probably why. This list is clearly made by men.


----------



## romina

I am a minority but i dont like Megan at all, she looks incomplete to me !


----------



## BTBF

I don't know why they put Katie Holmes on it. I don't see anything sexy about her. Classy, yes. Not sexy.


----------



## Kpassa

Danica said:


> ehh Meghan looks like a porn star, so that's probably why. This list is clearly made by men.


 
Then why would Victoria Beckham be on it?


----------



## tuffcookie

hey tadpole! its weird seeing you post in a different subforum!


----------



## kimalee

really?  sorry but I just don't see what all the fuss is about...I don't think she's all that great.


----------



## BagLadie

Wow maybe I am in the minority here but I think she's gorgeous.


----------



## nicole2730

i think she's boring, an angelina jolie look-alike 

i wonder why they airbrushed her tattoo of marilyn monroe out? it's on her left forearm


----------



## arnott

Elisha Cuthbert @ #4?!  I don't find her attractive at all.


----------



## Liz_x3

Audrina Patridge is on the list?   She's pretty but there's about 30943784 clones of her wandering about LA and the majority of shopping malls across the US.  

Megan Fox is gorgeous but she does have that slight sleazy undertone... maybe it's the "f*ck me" expression she gives off in her red carpet pictures (excuse my french).


----------



## karo

I wonder who was voting.... I don't think she sexy at all, she's trying to like like Angelina that's all.

BTW She's only 21?! She looks so much older.


----------



## exotikittenx

This list is such a joke.


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I think she is very attractive and most of them are but the sexiest woman in the world? COme on!


----------



## Cat

I bet Victoria Beckham feels like crap after seeing this,must be hell for her ego . I guess a few rednecks and greasy paps voted hence Britney Spears making the list.


----------



## Charles

Danica said:


> ehh Meghan looks like a porn star, so that's probably why. This list is clearly made by men.



Well, that's nice.
So, how does one look like a porn star??  

And the list is for For HIM Magazine, so yeah...duh.

And BTW, I don't find Victoria Beckham hot at all...nor Angelina Jolie.







Porn star?  Looking like Angelina?  Whatevs!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I think she's gorgeous and not at all porn star looking. 

(No offense to porn stars.)


----------



## Danica

LOL Charles, I am SURE you know what a porn star looks like. I stand by my opinion.


----------



## caitlin1214

I think Stormy Daniels is beautiful.


Before all the tweaking, Jenna Jameson was gorgeous.


----------



## Danica

caitlin1214 said:


> I think Stormy Daniels is beautiful.
> 
> 
> Before all the tweaking, Jenna Jameson was gorgeous.



I don't know who the first person is... but Jenna DEF. looks/looked like a porn star. no mistaking that.


----------



## CoachGirl12

I think Megan Fox is gorgeous... I don't know about the sexiest woman in the world though... I definitely think its funny that Victoria Beckham ranks 99 and then Britney Spears at 100? C'mon now, Victoria deserves to at least be in the top 10! She is such a fashion icon, BUT then again, this list is probably based on who is hot in Hollywood right now and NOT based on looks only... who knows... the list is whack IMO... I'm sure us women would have a WAY different list on who we think is the prettiest of these women...


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't think I would call Victoria Beckham sexy. 



Mila Kunis on the other hand . . . . why wasn't she on the list?


----------



## HauteMama

Scarlett rated above Rihanna? Yikes! I guess there's no accounting for taste and every list will be subjective. I don't even know who Megan Fox IS!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^IMO I think Victoria Beckham is WAY sexy... she is always well put together.... and why wouldn't she be?? she's loaded!!


----------



## volleyballgal

She is smokin but I think it depends on her makeup. Im glad Blake Lively and Scarlett Johanson made the list! Love em. Here are my two fave pics of her:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Heres my least fav pic:





Sorry about size!


----------



## Charles

Danica said:


> LOL Charles, I am SURE you know what a porn star looks like. I stand by my opinion.



Exactly...now who do you think knows more about what porn stars look like?  

I stand by MY opinion!

Victoria Beckham looks like a well dressed skeleton.


----------



## cristalena56

holly di said:


> Jessica Biel at 2? I am the only one who thinks she looks manly?


 i think so too! megan is gorgeous but the sexiest?  though i would love to look like her haha :shame:


----------



## cristalena56

caitlin1214 said:


> I don't think I would call Victoria Beckham sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mila Kunis on the other hand . . . . why wasn't she on the list?[/*quote]
> im surprised she wasn't on the list? shes gorgeous!


----------



## Kpassa

Charles said:


> Victoria Beckham looks like a well dressed skeleton.


 
For some reason whenever I see her I picture riding a bicycle on railroad tracks.


----------



## SillyWabbit

A lot of the women on the list are attractive, but not sexy IMO. Megan Fox is cute and sexy in a bratty, *****y way.  I don't get the comparison to Angelina Jolie though.   I mean Heidi from the Hills??  Did she hire Spencer to vote a bunch of times? I sooo could see them doing that. Also the rest of the girls from the Hills. Audrina looks dead behind the eyes and Lauren is just so whiney. Ellen Page??? Huh??  and The Olly Girls made the list...come on now. Is annoying and vapid the new sexy???  Of course if Britney made the list in the last year, we know it's right on track. What happened to Amy Whinehouse while they are at it? What happened to real women being on the list? This list is for amateurs.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow, I must be the first one to think Victoria Beckham is actually pretty since I got everyone talkin about her...


----------



## DlkinVegas

Megan Fox is definitely sexy she is hot! I'm glad Victoria Beckham was at the bottom of the list, most men dont find skeletons sexy.  Some of the women on the list dont strike me as sexy per say more classy.


----------



## pippop

caitlin1214 said:


> I don't think I would call Victoria Beckham sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> Mila Kunis on the other hand . . . . why wasn't she on the list?



Mila Kunis is #81. I just saw Forgetting Sarah Marshall and she is GORGEOUS!


----------



## BTBF

Heidi from the Hills does have a sexy body...with or without the implants.




CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^IMO I think Victoria Beckham is WAY sexy... she is always well put together.... and why wouldn't she be?? she's loaded!!


 
Are you saying loaded is sexy? Well put together doesn't make one looks sexy either. 

But in a way, I do think she is sexy...she has a nice bod.


----------



## caitlin1214

pippop said:


> Mila Kunis is #81. I just saw Forgetting Sarah Marshall and she is GORGEOUS!


Oops! I didn't see her. 



Well, then . . . she should be higher on the list.


----------



## nycgr1

Charles said:


> Exactly...now who do you think knows more about what porn stars look like?
> 
> I stand by MY opinion!
> 
> Victoria Beckham looks like a well dressed skeleton.


----------



## Cheryl24

Oy, she looks very weird here. ush:  Major conehead. 









I just don't get the Megan Fox thing.  I didn't even like her when she was on Hope & Faith. Her hair bugs me...it always looks greasy. :s


----------



## purseinsanity

Everyone's entitled to their own opinion, but I certainly don't think she's the sexiest.  And I agree with those that said men made this list...I can't for the life of me figure some of these out!


----------



## Glamfoxx

This list makes no sense to me.  How can Alyssa Milano come after Tara Reid?


----------



## Jahpson

Charles said:


> Well, that's nice.
> So, how does one look like a porn star??
> 
> And the list is for For HIM Magazine, so yeah...duh.
> 
> And BTW, I don't find Victoria Beckham hot at all...nor Angelina Jolie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porn star? Looking like Angelina? Whatevs!!


 
that heffer got my man's name tattooed on her!! 

lol, no really my SO's name is Brian!

I might do that! LOL


----------



## SillyWabbit

^^^You have good eyes. I couldn't read it. No, don't get a name tat on you unless it is your kids or you are 90. Is she even still dating the guy from 90210 anymore? She could do much better. LOL


----------



## Danica

Charles said:


> Exactly...now who do you think knows more about what porn stars look like?
> 
> I stand by MY opinion!
> 
> Victoria Beckham looks like a well dressed skeleton.



Hahaha fine. But does she not look like a blow-up doll in that last pic Volleyballgal posted?!  Yes.


----------



## claireZk

Kpassa said:


> I saw Transformers when it first came out and I couldn't even tell you what Megan Fox looked like.  The stars of that movie were the special effects, *they could have put Phyllis Diller in Megan's role and it wouldn't have changed the movie a bit.*


LOL Kpassa!  Maybe Phyllis would've been #1 on the list if they had!


----------



## indi3r4

i do think megan fox is hot.. but jessica biel?


----------



## wordpast

I think Megan is hot. And when they say "in the world" they are talking about the Hollywood World.  I don't know if she's the sexiest in Hollywood though, I'll have to think about that. But I do think that crazy chick that played on Nip Tick last season should have been on there. She screams sex!



Charles said:


> * Victoria Beckham looks like a well dressed skeleton.*



I agree, she a great dresser, but sexy? No way.


----------



## Liz_x3

CoachGirl12 said:


> Wow, I must be the first one to think Victoria Beckham is actually pretty since I got everyone talkin about her...


 
She's well-groomed, dresses stylishly hot, and is decent in the face.  I don't think she's drop dead gorgeous though.  There's something about her that just doesn't strike me as sexy... it's this vibe she puts off that makes me feel like if someone was to touch her, she would shatter into a million pieces and untouchable isn't sexy.  

Now take Adriana Lima.  She has an amazing face (with and without makeup), a feminine yet slender body, and has this sexy quality to her that kind of says "come play with me" LOL.  Do you get what I'm saying?


----------



## Plain&Simple

hilary duff over angelina!!!!??? has the world gone mad??


----------



## caitlin1214

Danica said:


> Hahaha fine. But does she not look like a blow-up doll in that last pic Volleyballgal posted?!  Yes.


I don't think so:




Speaking of blow-up dolls . . . .


----------



## paintednightsky

ughh she looks so trashy.  I think Angelina (The original!!!) is so much better looking.


----------



## paintednightsky

VB looks like a barbie doll and really plastic in my opinion.  That does not equal sexy if it's not natural imo.  Well put together with her fancy clothes but that's what barbie dolls do...


----------



## likeafeather77

Really???


----------



## SillyWabbit

wordpast said:


> But I do think that crazy chick that played on Nip Tick last season should have been on there. She screams sex!



Do you mean Eden? I agree she should of been on the lists. Her real name is Anna Lynne McCord. She always plays sexy characters. She's also been in Ugly Betty.


----------



## wordpast

^


----------



## mayooyah

monica belluci? selma hayek? are they on the list?


----------



## mizztissa

how come we don't make our own list?

sexiest women 

sexiest men 

*nominate your pics!*


----------



## Southern-Belle

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> yup, and a manly body with a big butt!



You'd be surprised how many men like big asses. Her body is smoking if you ask me.


----------



## krisaya

What ?! Audrina is at a higher rank than Mila Kunis? The Olly girls? Since when did acting dumb consider sexy?


----------



## Tangerine

There are a lot of pretty ladies on there. Good thing is, there does seem to be somewhat of a variety. I was pleasantly surprised to see Ellen Page on there.


----------



## FijiBuni

I think megan fox is sooo beautiful!!!!


----------



## Kpassa

Southern-Belle said:


> You'd be surprised how many men like big asses. Her body is smoking if you ask me.


 
What's big about that?


----------



## wordpast

I think she ^ has a great a$$!!! I would take that over my bony A$$ any day!!!!


----------



## Kpassa

Now let's compare what it takes to be #2 (see above) to what it takes to be #57


----------



## SillyWabbit

mayooyah said:


> monica belluci? selma hayek? are they on the list?



 Because 14 yo boys are voting so anyone over a certain age or not a size 2 would be considered old or fat. 

Jessica Biel looks good from the neck down. Sorry, her face is very mannish and hard IMO. She has a great butt, and it is NOT big. Jeez.  

As far a Jennifer Love Hewitt, I am glad to see she IS on this list considering the backlash she got by the paps. Maybe there is hope.


----------



## addisonshopper

ah... who did this list.. it is so not accurate.. I dont even know who or what Meagan fox looks like....


----------



## nvmybag

she is super sexy. OMG.. i just saw a slide show on abc news.com..woooooow. i wonder if her eye color is real?
i also didn't know that she was with that guy from 90210


----------



## Kpassa

SillyWabbit said:


> As far a Jennifer Love Hewitt, I am glad to see she IS on this list considering the backlash she got by the paps. Maybe there is hope.


 
Jennifer got what she deserved IMHO, even though she put up a big stink about it.  She's a professional in a business where appearances are important.  If a professional athlete let themselves go all to pot there would be just as big a stink from the fans.  If JLH decides she wants to go for the dumpy, out-of-shape look for her roles it can be done and done well, ask Kathy Bates.  But if she wants to stay with the FMH crowd she has to take the flak if she isn't up to standards.  Brittney Spears got hooted even worse when she tried that pathetic comeback last year, not because her singing sucked but because she was out of shape.  It goes with the territory.  I wouldn't expect my wife to be in the same shape as anyone on that list but there aren't millions of dollars at stake in the way she looks either.


----------



## stacmck

I had to Google Image Megan Fox...didn't know who she was.

This list is all screwed up. How the eff is Heidi Montag ahead of Alessandra Ambrosio?


----------



## SophiaLee

Britney Spears is on the list, but Dita Von Teese is not.

Any questions? Didn't think so. What a joke!


----------



## RoseMary

* 











*


----------



## courtneyh

i love love love love that dress!!!! who makes this dress?!!

also she is so beautiful!


----------



## nvmybag

so so pretty. stunning.


----------



## impulsive_

nvmybag said:


> so so pretty. stunning.


----------



## leothelnss

She's very pretty, but does she ever shut her mouth all the way?


----------



## halle_nicole

She is beautiful but every time I see her I think of her tattoos which I don't care for at all.











The second one says "we will all laugh at gilded butterflies".


----------



## sheishollywood

She is gorgeous! and I love how her make up is very fresh and simple... much better!


----------



## daffie

She is gorgeous!


----------



## samjane

She looks so fake to me


----------



## lvstratus

The yellow dress is horrible, and i can't stop thinking she is just a "cheap" copy of Angelina...


----------



## RoseMary

*Report - Fox Ends Engagement*

  2 July 2008 3:04 PM, PDT

Transformers star Megan Fox has reportedly called off her engagement to actor fiance Brian Austin Green.


  Sources claim the pretty brunette, 22, sent business associates correspondence last week alerting them to the sad news.


  An insider says, "Megan still cares about Brian, but she now realises she's too young to marry him."


----------



## BTBF

I know she is still young but I think it has a lot more to do with her career and his career at the moment.


----------



## sheanabelle

yeah.....I was really really surprised she was engaged to him. Good for her putting herself first.


----------



## frostedcouture

I think it's smart, she's so young.  If she got married now, there's probably a big chance she would get divorced soon


----------



## keodi

frostedcouture said:


> I think it's smart, she's so young. If she got married now, there's probably a big chance she would get divorced soon


 
very true..


----------



## harleyNemma

I am glad she has taken a stand for herself.  As painful as this may be for both, it is better than the unpleasantness of a divorce later. Best to both.


----------



## Veelyn

Good for her for doing something for herself. She is so beautiful and I really enjoy her as an actress. Good luck to them!


----------



## angelz629

LOL. i think most of us know the real reason: she's getting too popular for him. Think about it, she's one of hollywood's most desirable women. All men want her. She's not gonna settle for a "nobody" when dating other men will get her more publicity.


----------



## missisa07

Did they break up or are they just not engaged anymore (but still together)?  The article was unclear...


----------



## Ladybug09

angelz629 said:


> LOL. i think most of us know the real reason: she's getting too popular for him. Think about it, she's one of hollywood's most desirable women. All men want her. She's not gonna settle for a "nobody" when dating other men will get her more publicity.



Thank you...this is what I was going to post....He was just her entre into Hollywood, and now that she is a "star" she is going to try to move on to bigger and "better."

Hopefully she's not a ONE HIT Wonder...you can have looks, but it still will only get you but so far if there is not talent behind it.


----------



## missaznpirate

missisa07 said:


> Did they break up or are they just not engaged anymore (but still together)?  The article was unclear...



yah i'm wondering that too..


----------



## Ladybug09

I've heard rumors they are totally broken up. they haven't been making appearances together and she is not wearing the ring.


----------



## impulsive_

Ladybug09 said:


> Thank you...this is what I was going to post....He was just her entre into Hollywood, and now that she is a "star" she is going to try to move on to bigger and "better."
> 
> Hopefully she's not a ONE HIT Wonder...you can have looks, but it still will only get you but so far if there is not talent behind it.



If you read her interviews I think theres a lot more to her than that.


----------



## missisa07

impulsive_ said:


> If you read her interviews I think theres a lot more to her than that.


ITA.  I really like Megan Fox after reading her interview in Maxim recently.  She's not like most girls in Hollywood with publicity whoring.  You don't see her eating at The Ivy like Mischa Barton or being paparazzi hungry like Heidi and Lindsay.  

:okay:


----------



## cosmogrl5

I figured it was just a matter of time before they broke up,  Relationships in Hollywood rarely survive when one person's star is rising faster than the other. Plus, she is still very young.  I give her props for breaking off the engagement rather than going through with it and getting a divorce 30 days later.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

at least it ended before i started....no divorce mess


----------



## Charles

Yes!

I hope Kara doesn't mind sharing.


----------



## forchanel

I'm not surprised to hear about this.  Shes young and the new hot thing in hollywood.. im kinda surprised her x-fiance was able to hold on to her as long as he did!  Good for her, putting herself first!


----------



## Jahpson

it did seem pretty odd that they were together and engaged. He seems like the old fashioned type guy ya know? wants someone to cook and clean for him


----------



## BagLadie

I am not familiar with her but I swear this is one woman I would go gay for.  She is incredibly hot.  And no I am not gay.  Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## sheishollywood

harleyNemma said:


> I am glad she has taken a stand for herself.  As painful as this may be for both, it is better than the unpleasantness of a divorce later. Best to both.



my thoughts exactly.


----------



## ChanelMommy

harleyNemma said:


> I am glad she has taken a stand for herself. As painful as this may be for both, it is better than the unpleasantness of a divorce later. Best to both.


 
I agree.


----------



## bagaholic85

smart girl


----------



## Veelyn

BagLadie said:


> I am not familiar with her but I swear this is one woman I would go gay for. She is incredibly hot. And no I am not gay. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


 
I think she is really hot too! LOL

Her and Kim K would have to share me though lmfao! 

I wonder if they are still together though...and I really hope they aren't breaking up b/c she is more "famous" than him now...


----------



## CoachGirl12

haha... figures


----------



## jan228

impulsive_ said:


> If you read her interviews I think theres a lot more to her than that.



Yeah like how she would rather stay home and have sex than go out. Beautiful, but trashy.


----------



## caliprincess

Shocking....I really didn't see that coming.  I thought Brian Austen Green was "the one".  I mean..he's SUCH a big star and everything....now his career will go downhill from here...


----------



## teemmmbee

hmm wonder now if she's gonna cover up the tattoo of his name or get it removed........it's sorta in a spot where I'm sure the next guy isn't gonna appreciate it that much!! hehe


----------



## impulsive_

jan228 said:


> Yeah like how she would rather stay home and have sex than go out. Beautiful, but trashy.



 typical bit*hy comment. It was ok for Madonna to express her sexuality, or for Angelina Jolie to basically put it all out there but as soon as a young confident pretty woman makes a comment about sex in a monogamous relationship thats trashy??! Well a round of applause for trashy.


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## Jahpson

she is very pretty.


----------



## savvy23

IMO--tries to hard to look and be Angelina


----------



## Jahpson

^ how?

I doubt she cuts herself and marvels at the sight of dead bodies. LMAO


----------



## Veelyn

How does she try to "BE" Angelina? 



I think she is very pretty!


----------



## candypants1100

she's gorgeous...but its weird- from the side and the front, her outfit looks good (minus the cut in the front of her jeans) but from the back it looks like her pants are too tight


----------



## twiggers

They call her an Angie wannabe because of the edgy look and all the tats.


----------



## Jahpson

twiggers said:


> They call her an Angie wannabe because of the edgy look and all the tats.


 

ohhh, ok!


----------



## frostedcouture

She's very pretty, but her skin looks really bumpy and too shiny sometimes. In Transformers I couldn't help but notice that and my mom said she needs to be Megan's derm and get her skin in better shape. LOL.  Those jeans are so tight!


----------



## la miss

Those jeans. Not a good look.


----------



## LVobsessed415

she is so pretty. I hope she stops with the tattoos


----------



## missaznpirate

i don't know who that guy is, but he's a hottie =)


----------



## Veelyn

I dont think she is Angie's wannabe.. I love her tats! and I like those shoes too!


----------



## lostnexposed

i think she's hot...but yeah I have heard comments on how she's "the poor man's Angelina"


----------



## savvy23

Veelyn said:


> How does she try to "BE" Angelina?
> 
> 
> 
> I think she is very pretty!


 She has the same amount of Tattoo's as Ange and has even said in articles that she WANTS to be Angelina.  There have been rumors she has had her lips enchanced to look like Ange.    

Perez Hilton even quotes,
"She may be *Angelina Jolie, Jr.*, but if you're gonna wanna be like anyone, you wana be like Ange!"  He goes on to say that if she wants to BE Angelina she needs a Poppa Pitt!

trust me, I think she is beautiful..but you are better off being YOURSELF!


----------



## loveaddict

how can a person still be that sexy with a backpack?


----------



## Danica

eh, she dresses kinda trashy.


----------



## Veelyn

Eh..

I wonder if her and Bryan are still together even though the engagement is off?


----------



## vbskull

loveaddict said:


> how can a person still be that sexy with a backpack?



That's what I was thinking. I think that she is very pretty.


----------



## impulsive_

savvy23 said:


> She has the same amount of Tattoo's as Ange and has even said in articles that she WANTS to be Angelina.  There have been rumors she has had her lips enchanced to look like Ange.
> 
> Perez Hilton even quotes,
> "She may be *Angelina Jolie, Jr.*, but if you're gonna wanna be like anyone, you wana be like Ange!"  He goes on to say that if she wants to BE Angelina she needs a Poppa Pitt!
> 
> trust me, I think she is beautiful..but you are better off being YOURSELF!



She has never said that. 

& lol at using a perez quote.


----------



## KristyDarling

I don't know. She looks sort of evil in all her photos.

And is it just my imagination, or are her lips plumper here than usual?


----------



## Ladybug09

savvy23 said:


> IMO--tries to hard to look and be Angelina




I agree...They've show pics of her "transformation", Dying the hair darker, arching the eyebrow like Angie, lip injections, and even her types of tattoos and their placement.

Personally, I think not comparing her to Angie, I think she tries too hard to be Sexy. You either are or you aren't.


----------



## PrincessMe

her abs are fierce


----------



## pinkandgreen

i normally think she is gorgeous but she looks a little "cheap sorority girl" here...backpack--with the hair clip clipped onto the handle, wedge platform heels (which are probably louboutin but she has a very unreal way of making them look like $15 charlotte russe knockoffs), belly shirt, and too too tight jeans --complete with heart bedazzled back pockets... 

whoever her stylist is should be fired.


----------



## *Lo

Jahpson said:


> ^ how?
> 
> I doubt she cuts herself and marvels at the sight of dead bodies. LMAO


----------



## sammydoll

She is crazy hot.  And seriously, i know most will think i'm messed up for putting this out there- but the 15 year old school girl look just makes her hotter.  And she knows it.


----------



## savvy23

Ladybug09 said:


> I agree...They've show pics of her "transformation", Dying the hair darker, arching the eyebrow like Angie, lip injections, and even her types of tattoos and their placement.
> 
> Personally, I think not comparing her to Angie, I think she tries too hard to be Sexy. You either are or you aren't.


 thanks^^!! I knew I wasn't the only person who saw this.   *Impulsive*...I am just stating what I read.


----------



## inverved

She was told to put on 10 pounds for Transformers 2 and still looks amazing!

She will probably lose the weight again though.


----------



## graceful

Those pictures are her 10 pounds heavier?  She is sooo thin!


----------



## shu

In the first pic, she looks like someone who has had a lot of plastic surgery (her cheeks and lips look unnatural), but the other pics look fine. I've never found her stunning or beautiful though - always did think she looks like she tries too hard to be deliberately sexy.

I don't think her jeans are so so tight - most of mine have a line or two from the back, even when they've been stretched out and are loose. It doesn't look like it's cutting into her stomach or anything.


----------



## FijiBuni

Shes like angelina jolie... she looks gorgeous wearing anything with any amount of tattoos


----------



## poppyluver

vbskull said:


> That's what I was thinking. I think that she is very pretty.


 
Seriously, whats up with the backpack?

Did she come straight from school?

Is she going to a sleep over afterwards?

or does she have a secret stash of drugs and alcohol in that bag?


----------



## gucci lover

She's HOT!


----------



## missisa07

She is very naturally pretty.  Her skin is glowing!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I need my midsection to look like that  I need to start working out again!


----------



## CoachGirl12

She's really gorgeous


----------



## Twinklette

I think she's the reason my DH loved Transformers.  I think she's stunning, tats and all.  Would kill for that body!


----------



## Anoka

She's freaking hot. And i like her a lot more than i like angelina jolie.


----------



## bnjj

I didn't not know anything about this woman until I opened this thread 90 seconds ago.  She totally looks like Angelina to me.


----------



## b00mbaka

Wasn't there a jaw dropping smilie at one point? Anyway, I think she is gorgeous!



frostedcouture said:


> She's very pretty, but her skin looks really bumpy and too shiny sometimes. In Transformers I couldn't help but notice that and my mom said she needs to be Megan's derm and get her skin in better shape. LOL. Those jeans are so tight!


 
Her skin looks extremely smooth (but shiny) in the first pic and the shading is too bad in the rest to really see her skin.


----------



## JAN!

She's really hot.


----------



## bobobags

In that 3rd pic I think she looks like Angie! 
 My hubby just loved her in Transformers because she seemed to know what was under the hood of that Camaro!
I think she is beautiful!


----------



## Jahpson

poppyluver said:


> Seriously, whats up with the backpack?
> 
> Did she come straight from school?
> 
> Is she going to a sleep over afterwards?
> 
> or does she have a secret stash of drugs and alcohol in that bag?


 

LOL!

probably her "handbag" she doesnt seem like the heels and purse kind of girl.


----------



## nancypants

she's pretty.. but she looks like she's had too much done..


----------



## chaz

Very pretty girl!! Love her hair!!


----------



## Calya

She's so pretty, but it does look like her lips are more plump than before.


----------



## RoseMary

Despite being the hottest woman on Earth, Megan Fox is not allowed   on the premises of a Florida Wal-Mart because she shoplifted there as a teenager. Contact Music says:   

Fox was caught stealing make-up from a Florida branch of the Wal-Mart during her rebellious teenage years. And the incident has now seen her banned from the store. A friend of the star tells the tabloid, "Megan (Fox) was quite a rebel growing up. She thought she could get away with anything, and definitely had sticky fingers. "She would pocket things like candy and gum from convenience stores, but Megan's shoplifting days were quickly put to an end when she got busted for heisting a $7 tube of lipgloss from Wal-Mart. "At first, Megan denied it. Even after they told her they caught her on surveillance video, Megan still tried talking her way out of it. But when they threatened to call the police, Megan broke down in tears and confessed."

Wal-Mart sure is tough. Although they might want to rethink this line in the sand. Especially since it might carry more weight if Megan Fox actually wanted to browse their wide selection of NASCAR t-shirts and fishing lures. I may be reaching here, but I think it's safe to say you'd have a better chance of seeing Megan Fox on a dollar bill than you would in an aisle at Wal-Mart.


----------



## cammy1

I am sure with the money she makes now she can afford to shop anywhere she wants- dont see it effecting her much!


----------



## shoegal27

Walmart needs her more, than she needs them now.. LOL


----------



## bagsforme

cammy1 said:


> I am sure with the money she makes now she can afford to shop anywhere she wants- dont see it effecting her much!


 
Sometimes its not a matter of money but the thrill of shoplifting.  It can be an emotional problem.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

She must be devastated.


----------



## LVmom

I need to be banned from Wal Mart. I hate that place but the promise of a cheaper can of baby formula always drags me in. She's already technically in that WalMart though-since her blockbuster movie Transformers is sold there! LOL!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Uhm...ok...I'm sure she doesn't have to shop at Walmart anymore...plus, how unforgiving are they?  That was AGES ago, and for a TINY item! :shame:


----------



## Peaches23

I read about this a few months ago on perez....

I believe she's also shop lifted at other places before too


----------



## ~Fabulousity~




----------



## sheishollywood

LVmom said:


> I need to be banned from Wal Mart. I hate that place but the promise of a cheaper can of baby formula always drags me in. She's already technically in that WalMart though-since her blockbuster movie Transformers is sold there! LOL!!!





I agree. I don't think it matters to her much and it sounds pretty petty to still be banning her when she had done this crime as a teen.


----------



## Charlie

ShimmaPuff said:


> She must be devastated.


----------



## emmalawyer

How do they enforce this?


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i was abt to ask same question tooo..

there lot of states that has walmart...



emmalawyer said:


> How do they enforce this?


----------



## QueenOfDa702

emmalawyer said:


> How do they enforce this?



They dont. My friend stole a scrunchie(yea, one of those little hair ties) when she was younger, they told her she was banned from the store. She ended up working for them later on.


----------



## Megs

That is pretty lame...


----------



## NicolesCloset

why would she do that?  I think its a beginning to Britsville.


----------



## BasketballCourt

QueenOfDa702 said:


> They dont. My friend stole a scrunchie(yea, one of those little hair ties) when she was younger, they told her she was banned from the store. She ended up working for them later on.


 
Hah! That's funny.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

NicolesCloset said:


> why would she do that?  I think its a beginning to Britsville.



Its not new, she was young when she did it.


----------



## cocogirl07

NicolesCloset said:


> why would she do that? I think its a beginning to Britsville.


 
she was young..I think she learned her lesson


----------



## Nymph

I don't think she will mind


----------



## missisa07

bagsforme said:


> Sometimes its not a matter of money but the thrill of shoplifting.  It can be an emotional problem.


Yep.  I had VERY wealthy friends in high school that shoplifted.  It's not like they needed to, they were loaded financially (trust fund babies), but they enjoyed the thrill.   

Anyhow, that's pretty lame that one of Megan's old "friends" would come out to the tabloids with that kind of info.


----------



## Charles

Technically, I'm not allowed in Dillards.


----------



## Elementary

ShimmaPuff said:


> She must be devastated.


----------



## caitlin1214

Charles said:


> Technically, I'm not allowed in Dillards.


 
What did you do?


----------



## leothelnss

Well, she did go for the expensive lip gloss!
This is the price you pay, young lady.


----------



## Sternchen

She must be devistated!


----------



## purseinsanity

ShimmaPuff said:


> She must be devastated.


----------



## Nat

QueenOfDa702 said:


> They dont. My friend stole a scrunchie(yea, one of those little hair ties) when she was younger, they told her she was banned from the store. She ended up working for them later on.


 
That's too funny


----------



## debsmith

QueenOfDa702 said:


> They dont. My friend stole a scrunchie(yea, one of those little hair ties) when she was younger, they told her she was banned from the store. She ended up working for them later on.


 
A scrunchie?  Good grief.


----------



## Cheryl

Charles said:


> Technically, I'm not allowed in Dillards.



What did you do? LoL


----------



## Jahpson

LMAO!! are you freaking serious!!

she is an adult now with wayyy more money that she had then....


----------



## sari_luna

Pathetic. I'm sure by now she can easily walk into that Wal-Mart without a problem. And yes, there are gazillons of Walmarts out there. It's funny that her so-called friend is trying to ruin her image. Poor girl. 

Yeah, she is racking up the dough now, who gives a damn about Walmart.


----------



## candypants1100

ShimmaPuff said:


> She must be devastated.



hahha SHIMMA- you are so funny


----------



## frostedcouture

QueenOfDa702 said:


> They dont. My friend stole a scrunchie(yea, one of those little hair ties) when she was younger, they told her she was banned from the store. She ended up working for them later on.



hahaha


----------



## digby723

Charles said:


> Technically, I'm not allowed in Dillards.



What did you do in Dillards??


----------



## nathansgirl1908

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> i was abt to ask same question tooo..
> 
> there lot of states that has walmart...


 It seemed like she was only banned from a specific Walmart, not ALL Walmarts.  So maybe they kept her picture up somewhere so security could recognize her if she came back in. That's what happened when my friend's sister got caught stealing from Belk.   Who knows?  I'm more concerned about the fact that her "friend" would put her on blast like that.


----------



## Charles

digby723 said:


> What did you do in Dillards??



Uh...got arrested for shoplifting back when I was 17.


----------



## JAN!

Is she just banned from that Walmart? If not, that sucks. Now she'll have to go to several places in one shipping trip!!!


----------



## shoegal27

wow what a pretty girl.. I had to look her up after someone on this forum just saw her out in W. Hollywood, with Brian Green,... I never heard of her before.


----------



## Swanky

she needs to go bag shopping w/ us! LOL!


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

It was me who saw her this past weekend!!!  She really is beautiful IRL, but I've always questioned her style (or lack thereof, IMO). Oh well, I guess with that face and body, who's really looking at her clothes?


----------



## shoegal27

Very cool.. I wish I lived in W. Hollywood.  Ive been there and seen some celebs also.. and I agree it isn't very chic to go up to them and bother them for pictures.. I have problems with that too.


----------



## HaydenM

She is beautiful but I'm not crazy about her artificial lips.


----------



## BagLadie

She is the epitome of sexy.   I think she is better looking than Angelina.  Angelina is boney.  This girl has a body.


----------



## leothelnss

Are those boobs real? Cause they're pretty amazing.
Just sayin...
But seriously... Real? Fake?


----------



## savvy23

Calya said:


> She's so pretty, but it does look like her lips are more plump than before.


 Yes..her lips are plumper.  but that is Hollywood...no one is really NATURALLY gorgeous!


----------



## Liz_x3

I think her face is gorgeous!!


----------



## Charles

This is all I have to say:












Oh, and that I don't think she looks like Angelina at all.  I have almost 0 attraction to AJ.


----------



## Lec8504

^ lol..every man on earth is in love with this girl

very pretty girl..i just don't like the big lips look on her...it does send a "wannabe angie" vibe.  Her face is so striking.

I think with the 10lbs, her body looks the best it has ever been, before she was too thin imo.  Also I don't think her jeans are that tight, but maybe that's just how I wear mine (tight on the thighs but fitted on my hips).  I just don't like loose jeans...for numerous reasons heh.


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## vlore

...someone looks mad


----------



## CoachGirl12

Ick, Brian Austin Green! C'mon, she can do better than that! I thought they were broken up anyways?


----------



## Jahpson

that second photo does not look right at all. what is she doing to him that he has to hold onto a wall?


----------



## Veelyn

Glad to see they are still together!

*I see she is still wearing a ring on her left ring finger!*


----------



## meluvs2shop

how come he's not doing 90210?  i've only recently heard his name again b/c of his now famous gf.


----------



## BTBF

What is she famous for?


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ lol i'm not sure but i see her picture a lot now so i just assumed


----------



## RedSoleAddict

she was in trasformers as well as sitcom hope and faith i think?


----------



## Megs

I really like them together!


----------



## sheishollywood

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Belle49

I personally think he's HOT


----------



## galex101404

Megs said:


> I really like them together!



Me too!! They look like a perfect match!!


----------



## Hisgeekygrrrl

I think he's been in the series Sara Conners chronicles, right?  That's the Terminator series.


----------



## Veelyn

Belle49 said:


> I personally think he's HOT


 
Definitely. Smokin HOT!


----------



## EmmaLee83

She is sooo freakin' gorgeous it makes me sick!


----------



## tanukiki

Hopefully he'll get a gig that pays so he can get some pants that fit and don't look like they are about to fall down...


----------



## BagLadie

They are both hot.


----------



## meluvbags31

Hisgeekygrrrl said:


> I think he's been in the series Sara Conners chronicles, right?  That's the Terminator series.



yeah he was in a few episodes towards the end of last season.


----------



## Twinklette

It must be a drag to disagree and always have people around snapping pics...hey, they're normal like everyone else!  I think they look great together...


----------



## viba424

They're both hot, but her weird tattoos make me think she might be a head case. He's looking extra hot these days.


----------



## candypants1100

shes gorgeous..although she reminds me a little of angelina


----------



## NicolesCloset

they are both gorgeous, but I find something disturbing and a bit of a controlling look on Brian.  Is it just me?


----------



## Veelyn

viba424 said:


> They're both hot, *but her weird tattoos make me think she might be a head case.* He's looking extra hot these days.


 
What do you mean?


----------



## viba424

Nothing big. Maybe its not fair to judge a girl by her tattoos. I just thought the "guilded butterflies" tat is a bit self indulgent, and the Marilyn Monroe on the forearm was a little obvious. Im just jealous.


----------



## Charlie

BTBF said:


> What is she famous for?


 
For being hot ... people says she is the next Angelina...

She was in Transformers, big hit. But he was way famous before her and I think he is hoooooooooooot too.


----------



## Veelyn

viba424 said:


> Nothing big. Maybe its not fair to judge a girl by her tattoos. I just thought the "guilded butterflies" tat is a bit self indulgent, and the Marilyn Monroe on the forearm was a little obvious. Im just jealous.


 
No biggie. I actually like all of her tats. *shrugs* To each his own


----------



## amber11

i think hes hot shes just as lucky to have him


----------



## purseinsanity

I don't personally think she's all that wonderful.  She's pretty, but it almost seems like she's trying too hard.


----------



## Belle49

She's pretty! Guys love her she's openly admitted to being a nympho! BAG is delicious!


----------



## Kimm992

Love these two together!!  They're both hot as fire!!


----------



## kimalee

viba424 said:


> Nothing big. Maybe its not fair to judge a girl by her tattoos. I just thought the "guilded butterflies" tat is a bit self indulgent, and the Marilyn Monroe on the forearm was a little obvious. Im just jealous.



lol, same here....


----------



## chloe777

Brian is on  Sarah Connor Chronicles he is playing Derek Reese John Conner's uncle and he is back for this season also.


----------



## h0neylyn

I like that she has tattoos and isn't trying to hide them.


----------



## Nola

I think he´s HOT.


----------



## ladyjane76

^^^
me to any anybody who can got the hottie vanessa marcil is A ok in my book. man vanessa is gorgeous(one of my bigtime girl crushes)!!!


----------



## Miss_Q

Megan Fox- October issue of GQ


----------



## Jahpson

her face is the only thing that is pretty IMO


----------



## pisdapisda79

She is gorgeous


----------



## BagLadie

I love that last picture of her - so old hollywood.  She is unbelievably gorgeous.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

BTBF said:


> What is she famous for?


 Looking like a porn star IMO.


----------



## NicolesCloset

She has a gorgeous face.  And her body is beautiful too. The pics are very interesting. LOL I am sure every guy is having a heart attack with them.


----------



## KoobaBagLover

ShelleyBaby said:


> Looking like a porn star IMO.




I second that.


----------



## krisaya

^^ITA! She looks a little trashy and tries too hard to be sexy. I wonder if her boobs are fake.


----------



## KoobaBagLover

krisaya said:


> ^^ITA! She looks a little trashy and tries too hard to be sexy. I wonder if her boobs are fake.




I think only her lips and nose has been worked on.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I don't like this photo at all. The rest are pretty. She's pretty. Nothing WOW most of the time.


----------



## Gia918

Agreed, that photo's not very flattering...


----------



## RoseMary

Megan Fox and Shia LaBeouf arrives at the Los Angeles Premiere of 'Eagle Eye' at the Mann's Grauman Chinese Theatre on September 16, 2008 in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## JuiceBox

I've always thought she looked 'rough' not pretty just too much! Those photos of her weren't flattering at all and her eyebrows look huge!

edit: i think it's because she looks like an actress on a soap over here and I can't stand her (http://www.channel4.com/entertainme...oaks/cast/girls/mercedesmcqueen/index_14.html) you might see a resemblance lol!


----------



## Sternchen

2 good looking people together!


----------



## Kimm992

I think she looks great in these photos in that black dress!!


----------



## Jahpson

good god!

Does anyone know where her bangles are from? gorgeous!


----------



## Jahpson

RedSoleAddict said:


> I don't like this photo at all. The rest are pretty. She's pretty. Nothing WOW most of the time.


 
Its I-95 in between her breasts. lol


----------



## Veelyn

They would make a cute couple, imo, !

They are both HOT! Shia


----------



## NoSnowHere

I heard she was the slut at her h.s.  She is from Port St. Lucie, FL.  IDK, she's a very pretty girl, but something about her I don't like.


----------



## pisdapisda79

I totally agree, she should dump Brian & get with Shia 



Veelyn said:


> They would make a cute couple, imo, !
> 
> They are both HOT! Shia


----------



## Veelyn

NoSnowHere said:


> I heard she was the slut at her h.s. She is from Port St. Lucie, FL. IDK, she's a very pretty girl, but something about her I don't like.


 
Where did you hear that? 

*Off to google* lol!


----------



## Veelyn

http://www.hollywoodheartbreaker.com/2008/05/04/megan-fox-labelled-a-slut/






People are calling *Megan Fox* after she talked in a recent interview about how much she liked sex. Apparently, all the people of Tinseltown are running around whispering about how much of a tramp the _Transformers_ star is. From Digital Spy,
&#8220;I&#8217;m young and have a lot of hormones - I&#8217;m always in the mood. I&#8217;ve been typecast by some already - as a slut,&#8221; *Megan* told the _Daily Star Sunday_. &#8220;The instant you are open and honest and say you enjoy great sex you are labelled a tramp.
It&#8217;s weird in Hollywood, where people try to control every aspect of you, from the colour of your hair to every word you utter. It&#8217;s different in Britain. Women are expected to be conformist automatons in LA but in Britain you can be more yourself and people will take you on face value.&#8221;​I wonder how the Britains feel about people moving into their country and talking crap about it? Probably not so good, I&#8217;m thinking. And the folks in LA are all conformists now? Has she picked up a paper lately?!? I don&#8217;t know, I always thought that LA was where the freaks of the world gathered&#8230;at least if you&#8217;re a celebrity, that is. No, *Meg* sweetie, I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s because LA is a conformist community, and I think it may not even be because you said you like sex. I think it&#8217;s simply pictures like this that seem to be EVERYWHERE where you are posing very seductively, wearing very little clothes. Maybe, just maybe, that&#8217;s why you&#8217;ve been deemed a slut.


----------



## Veelyn

[I'm replying to the article]

A slut is someone who sleeps around with a large quantity of men, not caring who they are, or however you want to describe it. Just because she poses seductively doesn't mean she's a slut.


----------



## lil miss cheeky

I think she a pretty girl but that tattoo isnt looking good on her arm. whats with the fella ?? mad look in his eyes haha


----------



## lil miss cheeky

Veelyn said:


> [I'm replying to the article]
> 
> A slut is someone who sleeps around with a large quantity of men, not caring who they are, or however you want to describe it. Just because she poses seductively doesn't mean she's a slut.


 Agree there with you


----------



## BTBF

I wish my body looks like this.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Jahpson said:


> Its I-95 in between her breasts. lol


 LOL!

She's totally like an Angelina Jolie wannabe, with her fake ass lips and her skanky tattoo's. She looks like she's been ridden one too many times. She just looks so cheap really and her personality isn't much better. She thinks she's the hottest thing since the sun and she couldn't be a billion billion trillion miles away from it.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Veelyn said:


> Where did you hear that?
> 
> *Off to google* lol!



LOL, my DH told me; not sure where he heard that from!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Veelyn said:


> [I'm replying to the article]
> 
> A slut is someone who sleeps around with a large quantity of men, not caring who they are, or however you want to describe it. Just because she poses seductively doesn't mean she's a slut.



For all we know, the definition above of a slut fit her to a T in high school.  Who knows??


----------



## Veelyn

^ I couldn't find an article about it! Thats why I didnt comment on her hs days =\

*shrugs* Oh well, lol!


----------



## BagLadie

I think this girl is hot as hell.  The only thing I don't like about her body is that her breasts are about a mile apart from eachother.  Otherwise she is just gorgeous.


----------



## savvy23

KoobaBagLover said:


> I think only her lips and nose has been worked on.


 She is an ODD person.  I do not think she is pretty at all...too much of a wannabe "ange" IMO.   Everyone in hollywood has been worked on and she is NO EXCEPTION.


----------



## Charlie

Can she look any better.... dammmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!

Anywho, Did she marry Brian??


----------



## KoobaBagLover

savvy23 said:


> She is an ODD person.  I do not think she is pretty at all...too much of a wannabe "ange" IMO.   Everyone in hollywood has been worked on and she is NO EXCEPTION.



But her old nose looked so much better.


----------



## winniejo

Belle49 said:


> I personally think he's HOT



he's just gotten hotter with age.  i miss the Freddie show.


----------



## amber11

i think shes beautiful- and i don't think shes a slut just cause she likes talking about sex... a bit tactless yes but slut no... shes been in a monogamous relationship ever since she came into the limelight


----------



## Lec8504

Veelyn said:


> [I'm replying to the article]
> 
> A slut is someone who sleeps around with a large quantity of men, not caring who they are, or however you want to describe it. Just because she poses seductively doesn't mean she's a slut.


 
agree.  She's not a slut because she wears "little clothes" or "poses provacatively".  And even if in HS she was, so far it's just rumors and no truth, so I wouldn't like to call someone a "slut" unless you know for sure that she is one.

anyhow, those pics of her with Shia are so cute.  They do make a cute couple.  I think she should lay off the injections to her lips though, only angie can pull off those huge lips.


----------



## FullyLoaded

She is hotness personified.


----------



## KoobaBagLover

Concerning her I-95 (i.e. her breast), those might be fake too.

I got this from the website awfulplasticsurgery.com which also commented on her nose job and lip injections in prior entires. Breasts, lips, and nose,...I much rather prefer Angie.


----------



## candypants1100

hmmm 

i think she's hot
i think angelina is more genuine


----------



## lakeharper

ShelleyBaby said:


> LOL!
> 
> She's totally like an Angelina Jolie wannabe, with her fake ass lips and her skanky tattoo's. She looks like she's been ridden one too many times. She just looks so cheap really and her personality isn't much better. She thinks she's the hottest thing since the sun and she couldn't be a billion billion trillion miles away from it.


 

You sound really angry!  She's a beautiful girl, who knows about her personality and what she thinks about herself.  Give her a break!


----------



## Veelyn

^ ita.


----------



## Kimm992

ShelleyBaby said:


> LOL!
> 
> She's totally like an Angelina Jolie wannabe, with her fake ass lips and her skanky tattoo's. She looks like she's been ridden one too many times. She just looks so cheap really and her personality isn't much better. She thinks she's the hottest thing since the sun and she couldn't be a billion billion trillion miles away from it.



Hmmm I sense a tinge of jealousy!!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^^ yes - thats pretty harsh


----------



## ShelleyBaby

lakeharper said:


> You sound really angry! She's a beautiful girl, who knows about her personality and what she thinks about herself. Give her a break!


I don't like her, I believe I'm entitled to an opinion. Everyone has people they dislike.


Kimm992 said:


> Hmmm I sense a tinge of jealousy!!


 Your senses are totally off. I love how disliking someone these days means jealousy - really, how original!
I like many other beautiful female celebs (who I've also commented on in threads dedicated to them), but disliking this one makes me jealous, LOL. Some people and there mad theories eh.


----------



## FijiBuni

^ Relax, you don't like her you made that evident... thats it... its your opinion no biggie

I personally really like her... so difference of opinions... everyone calm down haha


----------



## ShelleyBaby

FijiBuni said:


> ^ Relax, you don't like her you made that evident... thats it... its your opinion no biggie
> 
> I personally really like her... so difference of opinions... everyone calm down haha


 I am relaxed, thanks for caring lol. I just think it's sad that it's impossible to dislike someone without being labelled jealous. 
Everyone seems calm to me, it's comments like the above that try to uncalm things in my experience.


----------



## krisaya

I wish this chick would just go away. She's not that great of an actress in the first place. She'll probably do nude scenes soon just to be more famous. The only thing she's got going for her is her Angelina wannabe looks but her looks are fake. Every picture she's in she's doing that mouth thing like "ooooh... look at me, look how sexy I'm trying to be".


----------



## kittenslingerie

This girl photographs so beautiful. I personally could care less what's real or fake, she's stunning.


----------



## Kimm992

ShelleyBaby said:


> Your senses are totally off. I love how disliking someone these days means jealousy - really, how original!
> I like many other beautiful female celebs (who I've also commented on in threads dedicated to them), but disliking this one makes me jealous, LOL. Some people and there mad theories eh.



It's not the fact that you dislike her that makes me think you're jealous...it's the fact that your post was just a tirade of angry insults that lead me to believe that.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

krisaya said:


> I wish this chick would just go away. She's not that great of an actress in the first place. She'll probably do nude scenes soon just to be more famous. The only thing she's got going for her is her Angelina wannabe looks but her looks are fake. Every picture she's in she's doing that mouth thing like "ooooh... look at me, look how sexy I'm trying to be".


OMG, you must be jealous!!!!!!



Kimm992 said:


> It's not the fact that you dislike her that makes me think you're jealous...it's the fact that your post was just a tirade of angry insults that lead me to believe that.


LOL OK THEN!


----------



## cutiepie21

^^ If you dislike Megan so much, why do you keep coming back to this thread?  Most people tend to avoid things/people they don't like...


----------



## ShelleyBaby

cutiepie21 said:


> ^^ If you dislike Megan so much, why do you keep coming back to this thread? Most people tend to avoid things/people they don't like...


 If someone replies to me, I reply to them. 

I thought that was the idea, obviously I am wrong again. Oh no's....


----------



## savvy23

^^^I think you are fine replying.  I never leave anything open either!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

TBH, I'm replying because I think it's unfair that my opinion on someone seems to be unwanted because others don't agree. To me, it's not about who it is anymore, it's about being able to air your thought as others do. 
I think it's ashame that because i don't like someone I've been called jealous and harsh. Why? Because my opinion doesn't match yours? Everyone has there likes and dislikes, there have been other celebs, fashion items, beauty products that I've said I like and others have disliked, I don't say anything though because I'm grown-up enough to realise that everyone's different and we don't all like the same people, fashion, beauty products etc.


----------



## kittenslingerie

ShelleyBaby said:


> TBH, I'm replying because I think it's unfair that my opinion on someone seems to be unwanted because others don't agree. To me, it's not about who it is anymore, it's about being able to air your thought as others do.
> I think it's ashame that because i don't like someone I've been called jealous and harsh. Why? Because my opinion doesn't match yours? Everyone has there likes and dislikes, there have been other celebs, fashion items, beauty products that I've said I like and others have disliked, I don't say anything though because I'm grown-up enough to realise that everyone's different and we don't all like the same people, fashion, beauty products etc.



I think Megan is beautiful, but I respect your opinion. Most of us have felt attacked on here before over our opinions differing from the majority. I know have felt attacked and called some pretty rude names before for having an opinion that people on here didn't agree with. I have come to realize that I generally don't enjoy arguing with people that don't even know me, so I try to avoid the threads of celebs I dislike, although sometimes I can't resist.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

kittenslingerie said:


> I think Megan is beautiful, but I respect your opinion. Most of us have felt attacked on here before over our opinions differing from the majority. I know have felt attacked and called some pretty rude names before for having an opinion that people on here didn't agree with. I have come to realize that I generally don't enjoy arguing with people that don't even know me, so I try to avoid the threads of celebs I dislike, although sometimes I can't resist.


 Exactly, it's human nature. I don't want arguments, but I also don't want to avoid saying I dislike someone/thing because someone else may not agree. Opinions are allowed from all angles.


----------



## digby723

I think her and B.A.G are HOT together, but, I think her and Shia are a better looking couple. IMO I think she is absolutely georgeous, but, tends to look "skanky" when she is trying too hard or trying to look sexy (all those bikini shots). She looks much more beautiful when she is caught not trying (the film premier pics). 

Don't like her Monroe tat...but, I think someones head on the forearm just looks out of place anyways LOL!


----------



## cristalena56

Veelyn said:


> *They would make a cute couple, imo,* !
> 
> They are both HOT! Shia


 i agree! but brian is  LOL


----------



## krisaya

I think her and Brian A Green are good together. I can't see Shia in a relationship with anyone but himself. 

Just because some people have negative opinion about someone does not mean they're jealous or hate them. If that's the case then everyone in Aubrey O Day's thread must be jealous of her and secretly wish they could be a hoochie like her when they grow up.


----------



## Veelyn

cristalena56 said:


> i agree! but brian is  LOL


 
Haha, co-sign!


----------



## candypants1100

before- 2004 after-2008

what do you think she's had done?


----------



## kcf68

Maybe she has gotten older!  Her before picture she looks really young.


----------



## DC-Cutie

and it's kind of hard to tell since her facial expressions aren't the same.


----------



## Jahpson

it just looks like she overplucked her eyebrows and dyed her hair...


----------



## KoobaBagLover

In her new movie, How to Lose Friends, she has her old nose pre-nose job.


----------



## DlkinVegas

I think the dark hair makes her look completely different. She may have done something to her nose, nostrils/tip?  She is so pretty.


----------



## lvstratus

She changed a lot...Of course she is trying to copy Angelina Jolie..Even tough i don't consider Megan beautiful neither sexy...


----------



## cosmogrl5

I remember her in the Olsen Twin movie Holiday in the Sun, and she looked like just a younger version of her current self.  I personally think she has just matured.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I personally don't think she's had anything ''done''...her hair looks alot better darker IMO.


----------



## LVmom

Her hair was so much lighter on Hope And Faith that I think it made her look considerably different.


----------



## cocobella

Looks like a nose job~


----------



## purseinsanity

^Wow, it sure does!


----------



## purseinsanity

Jahpson said:


> it just looks like she overplucked her eyebrows and dyed her hair...


----------



## akasuki

My vote goes to nose job. Her nose looks more even and without a small tip...

First 3 pics are before and last 2 are after.


----------



## BagLadie

Who cares?  She looks hot in both pics.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Nose job, obviously.  So many celebs refine the tip of their nose to make it more "feminine" and she clearly she did that.  Her lips look plumper and permanently pouty in every pic I've seen of her haha.  I'm not really a fan of her looks, but I know guys (and some girls) think she's sexy.


----------



## karo

Wow, it's really hard to recognize her. I think she had a nose job for sure.


----------



## akasuki

BagLadie said:


> Who cares?  She looks hot in both pics.




I agree, no doubt, she was hot before and she is hot now (and even hotter)...But the fact that the prettiest and hottest women (at least the ones that have this amount of exposure) have had the help of a..scalpel does raise some issues...That is a whole other discussion though...

Personally I think she is very pretty, minus her crazy tattoos and the fact that she always poses with her mouth open...


----------



## NoSnowHere

Perhaps her nose?


----------



## amanda

Kudos to her surgeon, the nose job wasn't overdone IMO.  Just smoothed out a bump and a bit of smoothing at the tip.  I doubt she's had anything else done - makeup and losing a bit of baby fat (that looks like what happened in her cheeks between the first two pics) can make you look a lot different.


----------



## candypants1100

i think maybe lip injections or something too.


----------



## ebayBAGS

a good nose job + dark hair = perfection lol


----------



## impulsive_

amanda said:


> Kudos to her surgeon, the nose job wasn't overdone IMO.  Just smoothed out a bump and a bit of smoothing at the tip.  I doubt she's had anything else done - makeup and losing a bit of baby fat (that looks like what happened in her cheeks between the first two pics) can make you look a lot different.



ITA. 

The womans hot IMO.


----------



## Charlie

She is so pretty it is ridiculous


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Probably everything. She's looks so plastic, she's practically a sex doll.


----------



## Simone-xoxo

I think a nose job too - plus she just got a little older...  Either way, girlfriend's HOT!


----------



## edsbgrl

She's absolutely gorgeous in all her pics that I've seen


----------



## Cherrasaki

She looks cute with the lighter hair but with the much darker hair she's definitely more noticeable and it sets her apart and enhances her pretty features. The contrast of the dark hair and light eyes makes for a pretty combination.  And I think that she is going for an Angelina Jolie vibe with the darker hair.  It does seem she's had her looks enhanced via nose job, etc.  But she was still cute before she refined her look and the changes were suttle so she still looks like herself.


----------



## meela188




----------



## sheanabelle

she does look super young in the first pic.


----------



## Nymph

She was pretty even before! Just more "perfect" now.


----------



## cristalena56

she is gorgeous before and after


----------



## pinkrose

My guess is that she gotten her nose, lips, cheekbone, and a brow lift done. She's so pretty though.


----------



## Lululapell

cocobella said:


> Looks like a nose job~


 

If the "after" picture hasn't been altered or finished, I would say a nose job.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I think she looked way better before. Now she looks like a tramp IMO.


----------



## claireZk

Whatever she's had done, it was really subtle.  She's not really my style/taste, but I still think she's gorgeous.


----------



## FijiBuni

BagLadie said:


> Who cares?  She looks hot in both pics.



ITA! 

I think she may have gotten some stuff but she pretty much looks the same to me?!


----------



## siworae

i think she's beautiful... the nose job looks really subtle.  looks good either way.


----------



## missisa07

Just nose and hair.  She was beautiful to begin with.


----------



## KristyDarling

If she had a nose job, it was fortunately a good one. 

I know that everyone thinks she's gorgeous, but I find her severe and mean-looking. Kind of like, "Look at me wrong and I'll go ape-sh!t on your @ss."


----------



## krisaya

^ hehe:


----------



## Jahpson

I don't understand the point of picking apart the girl. whether she had surgery or not, she is still gorgeous and someone we ALL wouldn't want to bring around our guys! LMAO

(at least from the neck up)


----------



## purplepinky

^^^^ Couldn't agree more. If this was ugly, instead of STUNNING which she is IMO....no one would have started a thread JUST to discuss what they think she had done....I think it makes some people feel better when they think someone is only attractive because they have had work done but in this case this girl is beautiful either way. And if anything at all has been done it's a small, simple nose job and she would still be gorgeous either way. Agreed....."at least from the neck up".


----------



## savvy23

Nahh...you can bring her around.  Most men are unattracted to women once they find out they had surgery.  I read a report on it a few months back.....


----------



## DlkinVegas

^^Probably because those women are too hot for those guys in the first place. They may say they dont like surgery but I doubt they would say no to or ditch an attractive woman just because she has been enhanced.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Well, her being gorgeous is subjective really, because I don't think she is.  I'm not saying she's unattractive, clearly she isn't (haha, I do have eyes ), but my idea of beautiful is someone who looks classier, and more elegant.  I've read some of her interviews though, and she seems really down to earth and nice.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Jahpson said:


> I don't understand the point of picking apart the girl. whether she had surgery or not, she is still gorgeous and someone we ALL wouldn't want to bring around our guys! LMAO
> 
> (at least from the neck up)


 That's funny, I'm sure I've seen you rattling on about Kim Kardashian having surgery in her thread. Tut tut.


----------



## Laurie8504

savvy23 said:


> Nahh...you can bring her around.  Most men are unattracted to women once they find out they had surgery.  I read a report on it a few months back.....



I have yet to meet a man who would call Megan unattractive because she's had surgery.

It does look very minor, but I thought the nose bump was kinda cute!  I like things like that that give people personality.  I really like that Megan just does her own thing and doesn't worry about what people think, she's not into being a celebrity.  And she's gorgeous! There's no way someone who looks like this would _not_ end up being famous. 

Shellybaby:  I don't think she looks plastic at all!    Guess I just don't see it.


----------



## Jahpson

ShelleyBaby said:


> That's funny, I'm sure I've seen you rattling on about Kim Kardashian having surgery in her thread. Tut tut.


 

if you can find this quote I would love to read it. I don't recall saying that Kim had surgery.

Once again, whoever has surgery...whatever. They now permanately look the way they look. so what of it?

I just don't see the significance of picking apart a celebrity (or even a normal individual for that matter) because of their surgeries. Why is it so important? to make ourselves feel better?

Meghan is a beautiful woman. You know it, and I know it. lets learn to accept...(not directed to ShelleyBaby)


----------



## bisousx

I think she's done her nose, lips, and boobs.


----------



## BagLadie

I don't care if this woman has had surgery from her head to her toes.  She was gorgeous before and she is gorgeous today.  Kudos to her surgeons if she in fact has had any work done at all.....I personally don't think she has.  She is so amazingly hot I would put her first on my list if I ever decided to play for the other team.  Which I'm not....but ya never know!


----------



## savvy23

Laurie8504 said:


> I have yet to meet a man who would call Megan unattractive because she's had surgery.
> 
> It does look very minor, but I thought the nose bump was kinda cute! I like things like that that give people personality. I really like that Megan just does her own thing and doesn't worry about what people think, she's not into being a celebrity. And she's gorgeous! There's no way someone who looks like this would _not_ end up being famous.
> 
> Shellybaby: I don't think she looks plastic at all!  Guess I just don't see it.


 Holy crap..you guys act like she's your best friend.


----------



## kittenslingerie

savvy23 said:


> Nahh...you can bring her around.  Most men are unattracted to women once they find out they had surgery.  I read a report on it a few months back.....



Thats ridiculous. A majority of celebs have been enhanced and guys are drooling over them and idolizing them, so I don't surgery is hurting their chances with guys.


----------



## savvy23

^^^That's amazing!


----------



## Pinkcaviar

She has great features and I think the nose job just adds to it!

I think she looks good even though she usually has a lot of makeup, which reminds me of those girls who work at MAC.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ I agree about the makeup. I'd love to see her, for once, without the layers of makeup so we can see her natural look. All that makeup ages her and makes her look really harsh. I think she'd look so much softer with less paint on her face.


----------



## Laurie8504

savvy23 said:


> Holy crap..you guys act like she's your best friend.



Um, when did complimenting someone or sharing my thoughts about them = bff? In case you're confused, I've never met her.


----------



## JAN!

She is just so beautiful.


----------



## PrincessGina

November 18, GQ men of the year party:


----------



## Veelyn

She is so gorgeous IMO.


----------



## Jahpson

at least from the neck up


----------



## pursegrl12

she is drop dead gorgeous IMO. brian is one lucky man! he is so hot too!!!


----------



## Veelyn

pursegrl12 said:


> *she is drop dead gorgeous IMO*. brian is one lucky man! *he is so hot too!!!*


 
ITA!


----------



## tammy216

She's totally gorgeous.


----------



## Belle49

They both are gorgeous


----------



## Veelyn

Hmmm. Brian is wearing a ring on his wedding finger.. she is not..


----------



## L etoile

I thought for a second that the tat on her arm was a tuft of arm hair!  haha!


----------



## speedydelivery

She's a real beauty, I don't think anything on her is fake either.  She just looks pushed up and her nose and lips look to be the same in earlier pics of her as well.  She's just one seriously lucky girl in the looks dept.  Brian is pretty darn hot too.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

PrincessGina said:


> November 18, GQ men of the year party:



i LOVE the dress, and her hair, wow! 

shame that people always feel the need to compare her to angelina, regardless of whether she voiced her admiration for angie.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

speedydelivery said:


> Brian is pretty darn hot too.



dude, david was secretly my favorite on 90210. i guess i can admit it now since he's had a major, MAJOR upgrade 

i love him on the sarah connor chronicles


----------



## Tangerine

That pink dress OMGGG. Anyone know what it is?!

Good looking couple. They seem the same age but they so aren't.LOL. Weird...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lol, no way man, they're like 15 yrs apart or something!

but yeah, they seem to match very well


----------



## Tangerine

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^lol, no way man, they're like 15 yrs apart or something!



Yeah thats what I mean. Convenient for them. I think people just associate him with being younger, and she has that kind of look where she could be 22 or she could be 32. Not in a bad way though.

But they're sorta keepin it real. I see them more burning down the trailer park as apposed to being the Brangelina goodwill types. LOL. I like that about them.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

speedydelivery said:


> She's a real beauty, I don't think anything on her is fake either. She just looks pushed up and her nose and lips look to be the same in earlier pics of her as well. She's just one seriously lucky girl in the looks dept. Brian is pretty darn hot too.


 Nothing about her breasts say natural to me. 

I think she is way overated tbh. She's a bag of bones, not attractive. She has a porn star look to her, that's wahy so many guys want to nail her. Her personality is pretty dull, I mean every interview I've seen of her, has been boring really. I'm sure she'll win an Oscar someday though, based on looks only.

Also, she looks scrawny with those tattoo's.


----------



## Laurie8504

^^  wow.  ok, we _really_ get that you don't like her.  Why do you keep coming back to this thread and bashing her if you hate her so much?  One of the most common reasons people put others down is to make themselves feel better, this is why you have people thinking you are jealous of her.

How do tattoos make someone look scrawny?  fat people have tattoos as well, if they made you look thin everyone would be getting them!

I think her body looks great, not bony or too thin.  In fact, it looks a lot like mine which   is why I like it.


----------



## Veelyn

MichelleAntonia said:


> i LOVE the dress, and her hair, wow!
> 
> *shame that people always feel the need to compare her to angelina, regardless of whether she voiced her admiration for angie*.


 
ITA.


And I saw a pic of her and her breasts were really saggy, so I don't know about the whole boob job thing.


----------



## krisaya

She looks different to me. I'm pretty sure her nose and boobs are fake. Her boobs didn't look like they do in the above pics and in GQ spread when she was in the movie How lose Friends & Alienate People . She is pretty. However, I don't think she looks like Angelina at all.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Laurie8504 said:


> ^^ wow. ok, we _really_ get that you don't like her. Why do you keep coming back to this thread and bashing her if you hate her so much? One of the most common reasons people put others down is to make themselves feel better, this is why you have people thinking you are jealous of her.
> 
> How do tattoos make someone look scrawny? fat people have tattoos as well, if they made you look thin everyone would be getting them!
> 
> I think her body looks great, not bony or too thin. In fact, it looks a lot like mine which is why I like it.


Why is it illegal to have an oposing opinion on this forum? I disagreed with another member and gave my reasons why. 
People can think I'm jealous if they like, I don't care because they don't know me. (It makes me laugh also that disliking someone = jealousy LOL).

I don't like tattoo's full stop. I think they look scrawny on anyone. Regardless of their body shape. So I don't know why you're making a connecton there, 'cause I certainly didn't link the two.

How cool, you love her body. Congrats. I must too then! 

I love that you dive all over me, even though there are others who aren't fond of her.


----------



## Laurie8504

ShelleyBaby said:


> Why is it illegal to have an oposing opinion on this forum? I disagreed with another member and gave my reasons why.
> People can think I'm jealous if they like, I don't care because they don't know me. (It makes me laugh also that disliking someone = jealousy LOL).
> 
> I don't like tattoo's full stop. I think they look scrawny on anyone. Regardless of their body shape. So I don't know why you're making a connecton there, 'cause I certainly didn't link the two.
> 
> How cool, you love her body. Congrats. I must too then!
> 
> I love that you dive all over me, even though there are others who aren't fond of her.



Scrawny means "unattractively thin and bony", look it up.

It is not "illegal" to have a dissenting opinion, however, others have managed to do so in a tactful manner, while you insist on extremely harsh comments that no one else has resorted to (ie "porn star" "bag of bones" "dull").  It's just immature and uncalled for.  No one says you have to like her, I honestly don't care if you do or not.  But the way you choose to share our opinions says a lot about you and is disruptive to the forum.

anyway....:back2topic:


----------



## SamSam1201

Gorgeous face... Yummy~


----------



## sheishollywood

She's so hot.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Laurie8504 said:


> Scrawny means "unattractively thin and bony", look it up.
> 
> It is not "illegal" to have a dissenting opinion, however, others have managed to do so in a tactful manner, while you insist on extremely harsh comments that no one else has resorted to (ie "porn star" "bag of bones" "dull"). It's just immature and uncalled for. No one says you have to like her, I honestly don't care if you do or not. But the way you choose to share our opinions says a lot about you and is disruptive to the forum.
> 
> anyway....:back2topic:


 Not where I come from it doesn't. So therefore, I don't need to look it up.

The rest is blah. I haven't even read it, just hit reply. I can't be bothered arguing over something so unimportant.


----------



## cutiepie21

Laurie8504 said:


> Scrawny means "unattractively thin and bony", look it up.
> 
> It is not "illegal" to have a dissenting opinion, however, others have managed to do so in a tactful manner, while you insist on extremely harsh comments that no one else has resorted to (ie "porn star" "bag of bones" "dull").  It's just immature and uncalled for.  No one says you have to like her, I honestly don't care if you do or not.  But the way you choose to share our opinions says a lot about you and is disruptive to the forum.
> 
> anyway....:back2topic:



ita.  Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## pinkinthecity

Megan Fox is really pretty.  I know she did not always look like that (I used to watch "Hope And Faith"!), but she had a major makeover.  Regardless of whether or not she has had any work done, she is gorgeous.  There really is no going around that!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Megan is seriously smoking HOT!!  Must be rough to be that gorgeous!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Lol. VERY rough!


----------



## cristalena56

PrincessGina said:


> November 18, GQ men of the year party:


 she looks Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## pekie

she looks absolutely gorgeus in the pink dress!


----------



## Kimm992

They're both super hot!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## Tangerine

Dude, Costco! What did I say before: THEY ARE KEEPIN IT REAL. lollllll, yes.

I bet they stood in the deli line for 2$ pizza and people stared at them. They are really casually hot looking.



Does anyone know if American Apparel makes her dress? I really want one like it.... or if you know of something similar..?


----------



## forchanel

She looks great in anything!!

And I love that they shop at Costco!  I spy some Costco trash bags!  They seem so down to earth!


----------



## Charlie

Awwww, they are looking at children clothing


----------



## Chanel Angel

she is very pretty with the exception of her gross fake boobs


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i like what she's wearing too.

she seems so VERY her age, and that's GOOD.

i don't know how old he seems, lol. it seems like it took FOREVER for him to grow up and past his 90210 days, so i guess he seems younger than he is. although i do have to admit, he seems more mature than her. and that's ok, because he is. lol


----------



## BalenciagaLove

Ok... I absolutely love the Costco pictures. Somehow, that made them more into real people than anything else. While I love the pink dress from the waist up, it really makes her look a bit heavy on the hip for me, like in a gargantuan way, which is a bit surprising to me.

I really like them as a couple. Not sure why. I don't see her as a classic beauty, but she does have sex appeal or rather exudes sex.


----------



## Veelyn

They look so good together! Love her outfit, except the boots.


----------



## CoachGirl12

I love Megan's outfit, I think she can pull off anything! GORGEOUS!


----------



## Megs

Children's clothing... not expecting right?


----------



## raggdoll

forgot to quote balenciagalove


----------



## raggdoll

BalenciagaLove said:


> I really like them as a couple. Not sure why. I don't see her as a classic beauty, but she does have sex appeal or rather exudes sex.



^^i bet they have hot sex.


----------



## impulsive_

Megs said:


> Children's clothing... not expecting right?



Im guessing Brian's son from a previous relationship with Vanessa Marcil.


----------



## bagaholic85

is it just me or does her face look different...rounder or something?


----------



## compulsivepurse

impulsive_ said:


> Im guessing Brian's son from a previous relationship with Vanessa Marcil.


 
I didn't know they had a son together.  I like her (vanessa Marcil).


----------



## prof ash

ooomg her hair w/ those eyes ... so beautiful! some of the most beautiful people in my life (appearance-wise) have dark brown/black hair & striking blue eyes. such a pretty combination!

i wonder what she looks like without makeup, though, bc it seems that we only see her all done-up. she's probably just as striking when natural-looking.


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## Veelyn

Ugh, I just love her!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Veelyn said:


> Ugh, I just love her!


I know, me too Veelyn! I love your new avatar, Kim looks HOT!!


----------



## Tangerine

I hope that is Megan's bag he is carrying.

I love that she dresses like a 22 year old and doesn't feel pressure to be too fashion-y. She ALWAYS looks comfortable!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

where's her backpack? she's always got one on. haha. she's cute


----------



## Veelyn

CoachGirl12 said:


> I know, me too Veelyn! I love your new avatar, Kim looks HOT!!


 
Thank ya!


----------



## Charlie

This thread needs more pics:

This are not so new:


----------



## Charlie

more


----------



## Charlie

With Brian's son Kassius


----------



## Charlie

With her pets, I think :S





















sorry this are huge :shame:


----------



## Charlie

Last rumor:

http://www.coolwebgossip.com/?p=16398]



> People Magazine has just confirmedMegan Fox Plans a Small Wedding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more details on Megan Foxs marriage plansDespite reports to the contrary, Transformers hottie Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green are still engaged, he tells PEOPLE  and they know exactly what they want in a wedding.  [The ceremony will be] small, the former Beverly Hills, 90210 star added at Tuesday nights GQ bash in L.A. Originally we were talking elopement and now we might have a few people there. Still, he said, dont expect a lot of press hoopla surrounding their big day. You might hear about it the week after.  So what does Green think of his fiancées super-sexy image?
> 
> She always looks hot, he said. I stand next to her and its like beauty and the beast.  But Fox  who was honored by the magazine in its Men of the Year issue  insists she doesnt understand all the fuss.
> 
> Im not a sexy beautiful woman, she claimed. It takes a lot of work to make me look like a girl. Green, for one, would beg to differ. I like to see her in the morning. I like to see her at home, he said. It doesnt matter whether you put a bunch of makeup on her or not. Fox was equally gushing about her groom-to-be, calling Green a really great person. She added, When Im not working, Im at home [with him] all the time.


----------



## CoachGirl12

WOW, the first pic of Megan Fox is SMOKIN HOT!!

Whats up w/the second picture w/Brian in it? Something looks off w/him in that pic... he almost looks like he is wearing eyeliner or something... he looks weird in that pic...


----------



## pinkinthecity

Thanks for the pictures!  I love her together with Brian Austin Green.  They are so cute together and they seem to genuinely care for each other.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^true!

i like her glasses and really casual clothes.


----------



## Jahpson

CoachGirl12 said:


> WOW, the first pic of Megan Fox is SMOKIN HOT!!
> 
> Whats up w/the second picture w/Brian in it? Something looks off w/him in that pic... he almost looks like he is wearing eyeliner or something... he looks weird in that pic...


 

they look like vampires in the second pic


----------



## Veelyn

They make a great couple. Glad to hear they are still getting married.


----------



## krisaya

The 2 of them make a good couple. They kinda look like vampires in one of the pictures. Vampires are hot IMO


----------



## annalysa

she is gorgeous!  i adore her.


----------



## bisousx

CoachGirl12 said:


> WOW, the first pic of Megan Fox is SMOKIN HOT!!
> 
> Whats up w/the second picture w/Brian in it? Something looks off w/him in that pic... he almost looks like he is wearing eyeliner or something... he looks weird in that pic...




What dress is she wearing in this pic?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

megan w/ brian's son:


----------



## forchanel

Cute--matching stripes!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

her hair is UNREAL....


----------



## Tangerine

That little boy looks like he could belong to her! Same hair, mostly.


Didn't she say she thinks she looks like Ted Nugent? RANDOM and totally LOLLL.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^oh PLEASE.  she KNOWS she doesn't.

at least i hope so!


----------



## Jahpson

she is just a regular girl.


----------



## PrincessGina




----------



## KoobaBagLover

She is a very pretty girl but for some reason the first time I saw those photos of her at the Spike event I thought of Lara Flynn Boyle and her plastic surgery.


----------



## Veelyn

She is so cute! I love her eyebrows...lol


----------



## MichelleAntonia

love the new pics


----------



## alessia70

how come brian austin green always gets the hot girl?? i remember him living with tifanny thiessen (sp?) and married to vanessa marcil and now megan fox??? lucky guy.


----------



## Jahpson

^ because he use to be hot.


----------



## Veelyn

^ He still is! LOL


----------



## purplepinky

I just came to this thread and read through a bunch since I have last posted. WHy is ShelleyBaby so angry and bitter is all I wanna know?


----------



## katheryn

That red dress looks a bit 80s prom to me, but is nice to see her smile rather than pout -- especially the tired "looking over the shoulder whist pouting pose."  I think she is prettier when she smiles!


----------



## CoachGirl12

LOVE that red dress on her... love her hair too...HOT as always!


----------



## Tangerine

Jahpson said:


> ^ because he use to be hot.



He's gotten better. He was too much of a kid when he was on 90210, imo.


PLus I wouldn't expect Megan to care how he looked when he was David Silver. She was way too young to care or even pay attention back then. LOL.


----------



## Tangerine

PrincessGina said:


> jessicastyle.com/userpix/11924_meganfoxspike1214827_1.jpg



WTF was this held at a frat house?

 Whose random dirty gym shoes?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ i noticed that too


----------



## Jahpson

Tangerine said:


> He's gotten better. He was too much of a kid when he was on 90210, imo.
> 
> 
> PLus I wouldn't expect Megan to care how he looked when he was David Silver. She was way too young to care or even pay attention back then. LOL.


 
actually, I had a crush on him on 90210 back then.:shame:


----------



## laurayuki

Can I just say that I  Megan and I think Brain is such a dumb lucky person!!!! ugh gosh i have a huge crush on her.. 
She is like my younger Angie...


----------



## laurayuki

UGH trying to do this picture thing why is it crapping out on me .. give me a bit.. might have to upload all of them...

Alright I went through the whole thread and decided to add more pictures.. 

how could ppl have missed the MAXIM pictures!! btw yes I do own Maxim and GQ just because of her

This might take a while so forgive me if i have to post two or three posts...

Alright let's begin, some pictures were same scene but different angle





















 My personal fav


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^some hosting sites don't work when you hotlink in the


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Jahpson said:


> actually, I had a crush on him on 90210 back then.:shame:


he was my favorite, waay back in like the first season, HAHA. when everyone was all over brandon and dylan.


----------



## laurayuki




----------



## MichelleAntonia

hey they're working! nice, thanks!


----------



## laurayuki




----------



## laurayuki




----------



## laurayuki




----------



## laurayuki

Obviously the important movie where I met her


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she does casual SO WELL. 

and i love her tacky prom dress type formal wear sometimes. it's so fun


----------



## candypants1100

she is so beautiful


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

It amazes me how gorgeous one girl can be *sigh*


----------



## CoachGirl12

Megan Fox looks soooo pretty w/bangs too! I love her FHM pics... I've have seen those pics when they first came out and those have to be my favorite, just gorgeous!


----------



## miss alice

shes soooooo HOT!!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

edit, not working!


----------



## laurayuki

My angle


----------



## nicole2730

^^ not a fan of this look for her.  she's too young and sexy for such a severe look.


----------



## lovemysavior

What is up with the comments she made about her BF at the red carpet interview?  She made him seem like a jerk who doesn't care about her.  Anybody else here that?


----------



## nicole2730

^^ don't you mean DH - aren't she and brian austin-green married? sorry if i spelled his name wrong... he's so cute IMO.


----------



## ebayBAGS

lovemysavior said:


> What is up with the comments she made about her BF at the red carpet interview?  She made him seem like a jerk who doesn't care about her.  Anybody else here that?



I heard them today and I find them to be very inappropriate and offensive. Her man might not care about an "event" she had to attend or what she will be wearing but come on. This is a huge awards show and she totally slammed him making it seem as if he is at home on the couch with better things to do than watch her.


----------



## Veelyn

nicole2730 said:


> ^^ don't you mean DH - aren't she and brian austin-green married? sorry if i spelled his name wrong... he's so cute IMO.



They are engaged.



What exactly did she say?


----------



## cutiepie21

ebayBAGS said:


> I heard them today and I find them to be very inappropriate and offensive. Her man might not care about an "event" she had to attend or what she will be wearing but come on. This is a huge awards show and she totally slammed him making it seem as if he is at home on the couch with better things to do than watch her.



I appreciated her honesty.  I don't think she should have to make excuses for him.  It was rude of him not to escort her to the Oscars, especially since this was her first time there, and she was a presenter!  If the reason he gave her was that he didn't care about the event and that's why he wasn't there, he shouldn't be embarrassed if she shares that on television.

I dated a guy once that would never attend any social functions with me because he didn't care to go with me.  After a while, I got tired of making excuses for him when everyone asked me where he was and I started telling the truth.  It was refreshing for me to not have to lie about him to the people I care about, and it helped me open my eyes about his inappropriate behavior.  I obviously wasn't OK with him not being with me, just like Megan probably wasn't OK with Brian not being there.  

In the end, I left my ex, but it's up to Megan to decide what to do with hers...


----------



## lovemysavior

Yeah I agree with her honesty.  It just seemed odd because MOST celebs will deny deny deny any problems or reasons why their significant other's are not there.  It just threw me for a loop to hear someone actually say the truth like that.  Good for her though!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i was wondering why he wasn't there with her. but really, it's just not some people's thing. its a huge, stressful charade-- some people just aren't up for it. i understand her feeling bad about having to go alone, that's valid too. 

she doesn't have to make excuses, but publicly venting her frustration over the situation like that... sorta immature, don't ya think?

i like that she keeps it real, but it might take a few years and experiences for her to learn some tact when it comes to those things.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

besides, everyone ALWAYS asks him about 90210 or about his gf, no one ever asks him about his own career and the show he's on now (which is incredibly good imo, as he is on it).. i don't blame him for not wanting to put on a fake smile and talk about silly **** from years ago or having to answer questions about how it is being with such a hot  woman for the 3901978637865th time


----------



## jun3machina

didn't she make some comment that his ego was too big to go?


----------



## shesnochill

What Megan said last night was very honest and I think she was quite hurt (if the case is that he didn't want to go with her) but in the end, it is immature of her to share with the public press.


----------



## nicole2730

annaversary said:


> What Megan said last night was very honest and I think she was quite hurt (if the case is that he didn't want to go with her) but in the end, *it is immature of her to share with the public press*.



^^ agree. if she decides to dump him because he won't go to an awards show with her - how old is she? can't she go alone? - i'll take him!  he is hot...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^yeah, i dunno what's up. 

i guess she's 21 dating a guy nearly 15 yrs older, that's what's up.lol. ppl say age doesn't mean anything, but there are inevitably disagreements over what's a big deal or not, and what's the give, what's the take. 

i doubt a 35 year old woman would make those comments, but hey brian, that just comes with the territory of dating a woman who is still growing up and learning stuff like that..


----------



## Tangerine

PLenty of nominees didn't go to the show (Mariska hargitay, Sean Penn, ect.) so I don't think its that huge of a deal if someone's boyfriend didn't feel like it either.

Maybe it wasn't tasteful not to escort her, but she kind of dragged herself to his level (if not lower) by telling Mary Hart or some other sort of person about it.. My guess is she was trying to get back at him by doing this. LOL. 

Maybe now they will get into a huge fight in front of a 7-11, douse each other in grape soda, shatter some parked car windows and set fire to a nearby newpaper stand, then run from the cops and their german shepherds.
Personally, I can't wait to see this because I'm sure the crackheads inside the 7-11 with the stolen mimn DV camera will be filming..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Tangerine said:


> PLenty of nominees didn't go to the show (Mariska hargitay, Sean Penn, ect.) so I don't think its that huge of a deal if someone's boyfriend didn't feel like it either.
> 
> Maybe it wasn't tasteful not to escort her, but she kind of dragged herself to his level (if not lower) by telling Mary Hart or some other sort of person about it.. My guess is she was trying to get back at him by doing this. LOL.
> 
> Maybe now they will get into a huge fight in front of a 7-11, douse each other in grape soda, shatter some parked car windows and set fire to a nearby newpaper stand, then run from the cops and their german shepherds.
> Personally, I can't wait to see this because I'm sure the crackheads inside the 7-11 with the stolen mimn DV camera will be filming..



!!!!

genius! i can not wait for this!!!


----------



## Tangerine

michelleantonia said:


> !!!!
> 
> Genius! I can not wait for this!!!



youtube, oh yeahhhhhh


----------



## priss

MichelleAntonia said:


> besides, everyone ALWAYS asks him about 90210 or about his gf, no one ever asks him about his own career and the show he's on now (which is incredibly good imo, as he is on it).. i don't blame him for not wanting to put on a fake smile and talk about silly **** from years ago or having to answer questions about how it is being with such a hot woman for the *3901978637865th* time


 

I know I'm off topic, but where on earth did you get that number?


----------



## Jahpson

Tangerine said:


> PLenty of nominees didn't go to the show (Mariska hargitay, Sean Penn, ect.) so I don't think its that huge of a deal if someone's boyfriend didn't feel like it either.
> 
> Maybe it wasn't tasteful not to escort her, but she kind of dragged herself to his level (if not lower) by telling Mary Hart or some other sort of person about it.. My guess is she was trying to get back at him by doing this. LOL.
> 
> *Maybe now they will get into a huge fight in front of a 7-11, douse each other in grape soda, shatter some parked car windows and set fire to a nearby newpaper stand, then run from the cops and their german shepherds.*
> *Personally, I can't wait to see this because I'm sure the crackheads inside the 7-11 with the stolen mimn DV camera will be filming*..


 

 its funny because I am really picturing this


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think she was lucky to be invited. Maybe the GG couldn't get her an extra seat.


----------



## jun3machina

who knows, maybe her and her fiance got into an argument before she arrived. i kinda get that vibe off her. she was obviously upset. i kinda felt bad for her...


----------



## laurayuki

OMG if she breaks up with him i will make my entrace  
She can be my better half and i'll spoil her and she won't ever have to make a fuss about that kind of crap again!. god get a hold of yourself brian! LOL


----------



## laurayuki

megan can do no wrong, plus she is incredibly honest which is odd for a celebrity (no matter how dumb the comment may be).....   i am so head over heels about this girl


----------



## Belle49

Okay can someone post what she said??


----------



## MichelleAntonia

priss said:


> I know I'm off topic, but where on earth did you get that number?




arbitrarily hitting the keyboard!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

it wasn't SO bad...



she'll grow up a little soon, and hopefully manage to hang on to some of that keepin it real sense too


----------



## noon

Brian Austin Green works on music?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Jahpson said:


> that second photo does not look right at all. what is she doing to him that he has to hold onto a wall?



Maybe she should be pulling his trousers UP!  Why do some men think that looks nice?

I didn't think much of her on the Red Carpet the other night, the way she kept putting herself down to the interviewer (sorry can't remember the ladies name from 'E') and saying that she was ugly etc?  What doesn't she get enough compliments or something she has to fish on live telly for them?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^it might be. but it also might be that she's so sick of ppl telling her how beautiful she is, maybe she doesn't want to be anymore? i dunno.... if that were the case, she'd probably try and make herself less attractive physically. surely her agent would flip out HAHA. 

maybe she wants someone to tell her she's NOT pretty for once, and she's trying to talk onto people that she "looks like a man". no one except bitter haters will agree, so i don't get her motivation either. lol

regardless, she seems very straightforward. what you see/hear is what you get that.


----------



## Veelyn

I didn't think what she said was so bad.. I thought it was kind of funny the way she was joking with a few things.


----------



## shesnochill

I saw the video last night and I didn't think it was at all rude. He deserves it for not being a gentlemen and she's honest about how she thinks of herself.

Straightforward, blunt, and honest. I like it.


----------



## Anoka

her and i love them as a couple. i hope that they stay together.


----------



## grace3128

it kinda seems that for him not to go and support her and for her to get upset that he's possibly jealous of her success and she senses that? She is getting bigger by the minute and he's not... idk just my humble opinion...


----------



## siworae

i think she's gorgeous... him?  not so much... never liked him back in the day on 90210, and i guess i still don't.


----------



## paije

That pic in post #151 shows scarring under her breast... I think her boobs are definitely not natural.... but she is stunning in my opinion, absolutely gorgeous girl! I think they make a great couple!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Lol, oh dear.


----------



## sjunky13

I think she is really gorgeous. My fiance and I were watching transformers , very pretty girl. He thinks she is too skinny though, he hates  seeing ribs on a woman. I think its because he is skinny himself, lol. I just thin k she had a very very bad boob job.


----------



## shoegal27

OMG, with a quick glance, you'd almost think it was Angelina.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

new:


----------



## Roe

i saw the video just now and i think that she was holding herself back from crying.  i dont know and all that talk about her being ugly and wishing she had hayeks boobs: she looked as if she was choked up.  seems that they really got into a huge fight right before the show and he put her down and she was feeling insecure.  could be wrong though. she could probably just be acting like a child and/or over reacting like we women rarely do. LOL


----------



## kcf68

I don't think she looks like Angelina at all.  Okay she has the dark hair and nice eyes but Angelina has a very distinct look.  Big lips and a gorgeous face. I think Megan is pretty.


----------



## csre

She is very pretty, not close to Angie though (IMO)
I think some things are better if kept private, no matter how honest you are
I can't believe she felt that way about herself, i would've stayed home


----------



## CoachGirl12

Megan looks GORGEOUS in just that casual tee, velour pants and it looks like uggs... she can rock anything!


----------



## Tangerine

CoachGirl12 said:


> Megan looks GORGEOUS in just that casual tee, velour pants and it looks like uggs... she can rock anything!


----------



## lil miss cheeky

She is really pretty I dont like the tattoo


----------



## Belle49

Boooo the video didn't work for me


----------



## shesnochill

*Does anyone know the size/dimensions of her sunglasses here?*


----------



## H_addict

She is very sexy but her tattoos are ruining it, IMO ... :s


----------



## MichelleAntonia

annaversary said:


> *Does anyone know the size/dimensions of her sunglasses here?*



i think those are the RB3025, probably 55mm, or possibly 58mm.


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks *MichelleAntonia*, I think they're the 58mm.. darn, if only I knew exactly.


----------



## Tangerine

annaversary said:


> Thanks *MichelleAntonia*, I think they're the 58mm.. darn, if only I knew exactly.



I think this too.

It seems rare to see the 55 actually..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^hmm i can't really tell only because it's hard to tell the width of someone's face in a pic...

the ones in my avtar as 55, my face isn't all that slim, and megan's rb's look wider than mine, so i think you all are right... 58 most likely


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks everyone


----------



## sheishollywood

This girl is gorgeous!


----------



## pond23

I saw Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green at a local Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf, and she looked tiny! She was much shorter than I had expected her to be.


----------



## shesnochill

*Zac Efron and Megan Fox? Poor Vanessa Hudgens!*


*Megan Fox*'s beau *Brian Austin Green*? Apparently inconsequential.
 In the land of tabloid whispers, Fox, 22, has had her sights locked on the also-taken *Zac Efron*, 21, for some time now. Supposedly, Megan is hellbent on cracking the _High School Musical_ stud's proverbial locker combination.
 The sexy flirtation between the two Hollywood "It" kids began at the Golden Globes two weeks ago, says _Star_.
 When Megan showed up alone on the red carpet, she was asked where her boyfriend, 35-year-old Green, was.
 "He doesn't want to be here," she told reporters. "He doesn't want to be my date. He's a man. He has an ego... I don't think he cares."
 Later at the Globes after-party at the Sunset Towers Hotel, _Star_ claims Fox swooped down on Efron, despite the fact that he was with girlfriend *Vanessa Hudgens*.
 "The spark between Zac and Megan was obvious to anyone there," says an eyewitness.
 "There were times when they seemed lost in conversation together, while Vanessa stood by like a sulking little girl. Vanessa is lovely, but Megan is considered one of the hottest women on the planet."
 But while Megan may be one hot fox, V-Hud, 20, shouldn't be underestimated.
 After all, she has a wide array of toys in her arsenal, and she's not afraid to use them.


Source: http://www.celebuzz.com/zac-efron-megan-fox-poor-s80201/


----------



## inverved

I think Megan Fox and Zac Efron would make a hot couple, the teen version of Brad and Angelina.


----------



## Tangerine

no_1_diva said:


> I think Megan Fox and Zac Efron would make a hot couple, the teen version of Brad and Angelina.



To me, she seems perfect with someone older. I can't imagine her with a twenty year old.

BUt I can't imagine David with a thirty five year old either.


----------



## hellosunshine

^ i've been wanting her to get with shia lebeouf forever now.
i think they'd make a cute couple. like the dorky, comedy guy with the hot girlfriend plus in appearances they always look cute together.

case in point:


----------



## CoachGirl12

That story about Megan Fox liking Zac Efron... sorry IMHO I think Zac Efron is gross! I think Megan Fox w/Brian Austin Green make a HOT couple! I agree w/the above poster though too that Megan Fox would look cute w/Shia! Megan is gorgeous, I read in US Magazine that her waist is only 22"!!


----------



## cherubicanh

God, this woman has gorgeous hair and eyes!  I totally love her!  And I used to also have a crush on Brian Austin Green.  I still think he's fab looking!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

hellosunshine said:


> ^ i've been wanting her to get with shia lebeouf forever now.
> i think they'd make a cute couple. like the dorky, comedy guy with the hot girlfriend plus in appearances they always look cute together.
> 
> case in point:



those are SO cute!


----------



## Megadane

Megan is almost too flawless and Brian is just like a very fine wine..yummy beyond words!  I really like them together


----------



## csre

lol those boys look like their little brothers or something, i mean, i know they might be around the same age, but she seems much more mature and "grown up" than them IMO


----------



## missisa07

hellosunshine said:


> ^ i've been wanting her to get with shia lebeouf forever now.
> i think they'd make a cute couple. like the dorky, comedy guy with the hot girlfriend plus in appearances they always look cute together.
> 
> case in point:


Wow, I think they look great together too!!!


----------



## Jahpson

Zac Efron?

well we know how will be the prissy one in the relationship and their name doesnt start with M.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Her + Shia = P.E.R.F.E.C.T.I.O.N!!!

Those two are hot together!!!  Those pics are awesome!!!


----------



## Tangerine

Tangerine said:


> To me, she seems perfect with someone older. I can't imagine her with a twenty year old.
> 
> BUt I can't imagine David with a thirty five year old either.



Doh! I meant BRIAN. haha yeah not that first time I made that mistake......


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ !!!


thing is, i didn't even notice the mistake when i read it. david/brian same thing hahahah


----------



## Kam7185

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^ !!!
> 
> 
> thing is, i didn't even notice the mistake when i read it. david/brian same thing hahahah


 
And that is why his career will forever be at a standstill....always david silver. Which is too bad because he is definite eye candy


----------



## hellosunshine

more cuteness here.


----------



## hellosunshine

they are so cute together. megan should definitely dump Brian because judging from the way she talked about him on the golden globe events, brian seems to be one crazy jealous boyfriend to the point where he's not even man enough to  escort his girlfriend to her first golden globes. he must have quite the ego!


----------



## styledbyher

sorry guys, i think im missing somethin here. how did the talk abt her and zac affron all started? did they do a movie together or sumtin?


----------



## Veelyn

I think her and Brian make a hot couple.. but her and Shia would just look so cute together! Lets hope her and B dont break up though.. then she will have to get her tat covered! lol.


----------



## Jahpson

you guys are standing on dangerous waters. Shia is my man. lol


----------



## Veelyn

Hahaha.. I love Shia!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

hellosunshine said:


> they are so cute together. megan should definitely dump Brian because judging from the way she talked about him on the golden globe events, brian seems to be one crazy jealous boyfriend to the point where he's not even man enough to  escort his girlfriend to her first golden globes. he must have quite the ego!



who knows what their problems are, we can't really speculate accurately. lol hopefully they can get them worked out.

either way, those pics are cute!


----------



## frostedcouture

omg she and shia make a HOT couple.  hotter than her and brian in my opinion


----------



## shesnochill

Okay, I recall someone saying that Megan looked like Angie and guess what, here's a related article.

Wednesday, January 28, 2009  


*Megan Fox to Replace Angelina Jolie?*

    celebrity-gossip.net/images/photos/megan-fox-replace-jolie.jpg 
 As plans to revive the &#8220;Tomb Raider&#8221; film franchise are beginning to be made, there are a few changes already emerging, such as the dropping of  Angelina Jolie as the main character.
  And though nothing has been confirmed as of yet, it seems &#8220;Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen&#8221; hottie  Megan Fox is a frontrunner for the part.

adserve.gossipgirls.com/www/delivery/avw.php?zoneid=25&cb=INSERT_RANDOM_NUMBER_HERE&n=a99fb071​  According to reports, the third film in the series (after 2001&#8217;s Lara Croft: Tomb Raider and 2003&#8217;s Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life) will revamp Croft&#8217;s backstory, taking her away from her English aristocratic roots.
  There&#8217;s also talk of new kinds of missions, love interests, and villains, all of which sound like the &#8220;Tomb Raider&#8221; legacy (which has grossed $432 million in ticket sales worldwide) is about to get a serious boost.​
Source: http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/celebrities/hollywood/megan-fox-to-replace-angelina-jolie-210961/


----------



## cutiepie21

Brian's 30-something?  He looks 22 in all the pics!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lol, he was 22 in the first couple seasons of 90210! 

he's 35, or even 36.


----------



## KristyDarling

No, Shia is MY man! I'm old enough to be his mom (if I had a teenage pregnancy that is, haha) but I'm crushin on him in a big way. He has big things ahead of him. I think he should have his own thread!


----------



## intence

megan fox is gorgeous


----------



## edsbgrl

annaversary said:


> Okay, I recall someone saying that Megan looked like Angie and guess what, here's a related article.


 
I've always thought Megan resembled Angelina.


----------



## shesnochill

​


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^WOW, she looks so gorgeous... I LOVE those jeans!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^WOW, she looks so gorgeous... I LOVE those jeans!


 
Any body knows who makes those jeans?? they're so cute, I love the hearts on them!


----------



## LAltiero85

This woman is hands down the most gorgeous woman I've ever seen.  she has perfect features.  She's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Tangerine

They're always pictured doing the most normal mundane things. haha. Keepin it real


----------



## MichelleAntonia

love the latest pics. they both always look so laid back and good


----------



## azhangie

Hi-ClassBaby said:


> Any body knows who makes those jeans?? they're so cute, I love the hearts on them!


 
Frankie B.

Studded heart something...i had a pair. Not the most comfortable pair of jeans to sit in...haha.


----------



## cherubicanh

She is absolutely STUNNING.  And I love Brian and her together, they are a hot and down to earth couple.


----------



## CoachGirl12

azhangie said:


> Frankie B.
> 
> Studded heart something...i had a pair. Not the most comfortable pair of jeans to sit in...haha.


LOL, they don't look super comfortable either! But they are hot, thats all that matters! LOL


----------



## Bentley4Bags

Yup...I pretty much have a girl crush on her....how breath taking she is!!! She has some amazing genes! I wonder what mom and dad look like and if she has any siblings...


----------



## candypants1100

i do not like her jeans at all in those last set of pics- the heart on the pockets?! meh. but she is unREAL beautiful! that tshirt looks so cozy


----------



## MichelleAntonia

does anyone have any really good fansites for her?

or him for that matter?


----------



## shesnochill

I wish I had her eyebrows.


----------



## laurayuki

she is SO hot.. again.. obviously coz i love her


----------



## Charlie

annaversary said:


> I wish I had her eyebrows.



I wish I had her whole everything, even those weird looking boobs. I love her


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## Tangerine

Everything that she is wearing is so incredibly 90s. haha. I won't hate though, I loved the 90's


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i like the pic where they're both holding the kid's hand 

her glasses are rayban obv, are his? 

he is reminding me that i CAN NOT WAIT until terminator is back feb 13!


----------



## Tangerine

They want him back on the new 90210 so bad . They are breaking down everyone from the old cast one by one..... its soooo annoying. Let him get past the douchery. They can have Steve.

Besides if David came back, he'd have a somewhat viable reason to shoot up the school with a 500 mag, so just LET IT GO, 90210.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lol, there's a reason necessary?


----------



## Charlie

Meg's hair looks fantastic and shiny. I agree, they should bring David back!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

Bentley4Bags said:


> Yup...I pretty much have a girl crush on her....how breath taking she is!!! She has some amazing genes! I wonder what mom and dad look like and if she has any siblings...


 
I think she's gorgeous too but I read an article in UsWeekly a while back  about her having had some plastic surgery, especially if you watched  "Confessions of a teenage drama queen", that movie with LiLo, she looked so different.


----------



## annalysa

She looks so hot, even sexier when dressed down.  She is my type of woman!


----------



## cristalena56

Hi-ClassBaby said:


> I think she's gorgeous too but I read an article in UsWeekly a while back about her having had some plastic surgery, especially if you watched "Confessions of a teenage drama queen", that movie with LiLo, she looked so different.


 she was in that movie??? i dont remember.. i thought it was one of the lamest movies i had ever seen lol i cant believe i watched the whole thing lol


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i'm not sure if we've seen these before or not:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

not very new


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## CoachGirl12

MichelleAntonia said:


> i'm not sure if we've seen these before or not:


HOT! I love this outfit, anyone know who makes that gorgeous belt she's wearing? TIA!


----------



## candypants1100

sometimes her jeans look uncomfortable- like in that pic of him with his arm around her and they're facing the wall...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

valentine's day


----------



## Tangerine

Often, there is something vaguely 90s about her outfits. lol. 

Not a bad thing... I like that shes not just another fashionista starlet with giant sunglasses, a giant bag, and an even more giant granny fur coat. She looks much more age appropriate.


----------



## Charles

I think I look enough like Brian that I could kidnap him then pretend to be him....



yeah???


----------



## shoegal27

She is beyond gorgeous.. at least I think so.  I want to come back looking like that.  I just wish she didn't have that edginess about her..


----------



## PrincessMe

these pics of megan are really inspiring to keep up with my diet~ shes so freakin gorgeous


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Charles said:


> I think I look enough like Brian that I could kidnap him then pretend to be him....
> 
> 
> 
> yeah???



 maaaaaaaybe...if i blur my eyes, there might be a resemblance!

i say do it. you can kidnap him and leave him the tpf ladies for a while


----------



## shesnochill

^ hahahhhahaa.


----------



## Kimbers

They broke up...


----------



## Veelyn

^ Any confirmation on that? News articles?


----------



## scarlett_2005

^X17 has it posted on their site.


----------



## Veelyn

Can anyone post a link? Please and thanks


----------



## scarlett_2005

http://x17online.com/celebrities/me...ming_megan_fox_and_bag_are_dunzo-02242009.php

Ack! It won't let me right click and copy the text. If you click on the link you can read the story.


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thanks! I'm not too familiar with x17.. I just typed in x17.com and it took my to some goofy site.. lol..

I wouldn't be surprised if they end up getting back together...


----------



## csre

It seems like a lot of BS if you ask me..They are just trying to sell magazines imo (it is a US magazine story  http://www.usmagazine.com/news/megan-fox-brian-austin-green-call-off-engagement) 


I think it is the same rumor that has been on since the golden globesAnd even if they are on off mode these days it doesnt mean they broke up, they have been on and off before


----------



## laurayuki

R.I.P. Brian AUstin Green

Let today be the day that will forever be remembered and celebrated. MY GIRL MEGAN IS FREE

http://www.idontlikeyouinthatway.com/2009/02/brian-austin-green-is-single.html


----------



## cosmogrl5

If they did actually split, I am not surprised.  Whatever personal issues they may have aside, it seems like it would cause a lot of friction in a celebrity relationship when one is a rising star and the other is past their prime.


----------



## Tangerine

TIme to start moving in on your targets, ladies and gents!


----------



## lil miss cheeky

which uggs are they????

She so pretty


----------



## shesnochill

^ I don't think those are UGGs.


----------



## lil miss cheeky

wonder what they are they are lovely


----------



## Belle49

He's so delicious!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

5 years? That is about 4 years and 364 days too long.


----------



## csre

laurayuki said:


> R.I.P. Brian AUstin Green
> 
> Let today be the day that will forever be remembered and celebrated. MY GIRL MEGAN IS FREE
> 
> http://www.idontlikeyouinthatway.com/2009/02/brian-austin-green-is-single.html


 
that is also taken from USmagazine... Isn't there any other website/magazine reporting the story? I have a hard time believing usmag insiders lately...


----------



## i<3bags

csre said:


> that is also taken from USmagazine... Isn't there any other website/magazine reporting the story? I have a hard time believing usmag insiders lately...



It's on TMZ. http://www.tmz.com/2009/02/24/alert-megan-fox-single/


----------



## csre

^^ lol at "no longer engaged to what's-his-name-who-cares-anymore"


----------



## i<3bags

csre said:


> ^^ lol at "no longer engaged to what's-his-name-who-cares-anymore"


 
LOL! They really have no shame over there at TMZ.


----------



## Charlie

csre said:


> ^^ lol at "no longer engaged to what's-his-name-who-cares-anymore"


----------



## bonjourErin

i think she has such a gorgeous face... those eyes! :buttercup:


----------



## Tangerine

Career-wise, Brian really deserves a bigger chance. He's on a GREAT show now (ok not that many people watch, but that doesn't mean anything). He couldn't be any more different from David Silver (ie:non-cheesy). He makes a really authentic stoic badass comando. He deserves a chance to get over the douchery of 90210, or I should say, more people should get clued into the fact that he ISN'T the douchery of 90210

TMZ is really missing out if they arent watching Terminator. Which they obviously are not. BUt I'm sure they've seen Transformers a dozen times. Now THATS quality. yep.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

yeah, brian is treated completely unfairly, imo. all the 'THAT guy is with megan fox!?' crap is pretty tired. maybe good thing they broke up, and i don't mean that insensitively. i mean that maybe he's got a chance to prove that he's something else besides her bf. 

she should date someone closer to her own age. like shia


----------



## Tangerine

MichelleAntonia said:


> she should date someone closer to her own age. like shia



Doesn't she love Zac Efron... I swear I read that. Too bad he is taken though...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she's gonna have to fight a LOT of girls for zac, least of all vanessa 

and some boys too


----------



## Jahpson

lil miss cheeky said:


> wonder what they are they are lovely


 

I believe they are Austrailia Love or Love Austrailia (sorry cant spell Austrailia)


link: http://www.endless.com/dp/B001D1FMQ...20&suppressRedirect=1&creativeASIN=B001D1FMQC


----------



## ChanelMommy

MichelleAntonia said:


> valentine's day


^Her boots are really cute! Not sure if I believe the rumours tho.


----------



## candypants1100

^which rumors?


----------



## shesnochill

I don't really believe the rumors.. hRm.


----------



## csre

candypants1100 said:


> ^which rumors?


 the ones that say that they broke up? (just guessing here)


----------



## carvedwords

Wasn't she seen at his son's school in the last few days?  I don't think they broke up, either.


----------



## divalicioust

I think it's true, one of their publicists issued a statement I saw on E News Weekend, it says they will remain friends but they have broken up.


----------



## shesnochill

I wish I had her dark eyebrows!


----------



## Tangerine

annaversary said:


> I wish I had her dark eyebrows!



A dark MAC eyeshadow and an angled brush! Its all you need, seriously, you can work miracles with that stuff!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

and there is always the eyebrow specific dye you can get done.


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks for the tip *Tangerine*, but I've never been a fan of make up. I'm 18 and I've never worn make up.. . except for Prom but that was done by professionals  I feel so left out sometimes, lol.

And hrm, never thought of that *MichelleAntonia*, but I also think I may look weird with dark eyebrows since I am asian and I have VERY light skin..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i think you'd look especially GREAT with dark brows! look how white megan is! and she's got the most enviable almost-asian hair too! i bet you've got a close color and texture. which btw, i would KILL for


----------



## sfgirl67

they were spotted together, her looking as beautiful as ever!

http://perezhilton.com/2009-03-04-megan-fox-and-david-austin-green-together-again


----------



## carvedwords

I knew they were still together!  Their breakup was never official to me because it was a "source" that said it.


----------



## lil miss cheeky

Jahpson said:


> I believe they are Austrailia Love or Love Austrailia (sorry cant spell Austrailia)
> 
> 
> link: http://www.endless.com/dp/B001D1FMQ...20&suppressRedirect=1&creativeASIN=B001D1FMQC



thanks a mill


----------



## Tangerine

sfgirl67 said:


> they were spotted together, her looking as beautiful as ever!
> 
> http://perezhilton.com/2009-03-04-megan-fox-and-david-austin-green-together-again



I guess they figured tattoo removal would be too painful


----------



## PrincessGina




----------



## Roe

it's been commented that they broke off the engagement, however that doesn't necessarily mean that they have to break up.


----------



## Jahpson

she loves those jeans


----------



## csre

Tangerine said:


> I guess they figured tattoo removal would be too painful


 
well, they could just hook up with people with the same name 



Jahpson said:


> she loves those jeans


 
I love them too, if i only had her body and could wear Frankies! lol


----------



## sab_angel

According to this weeks US Weekly, they SPLIT


----------



## csre

did you see TMZ today? she said she was single right?


----------



## PrincessGina

10 march


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I LOVE her Marilyn tattoo.


----------



## CoachGirl12

PrincessGina said:


> 10 march


I love everything about her, she's really a true beauty!


----------



## My Happiness

May I say...
even her fake boobs and lips I still like her.

but I don't like those tattos on her arm at all .


----------



## Monoi

I dont like them as a couple, somethings off.


----------



## candypants1100

i think her face is beautiful. i'm not crazy about her style tho. i love the tats, it has nothing to do with that- its more her clothes- i dont like those jeans with the hearts on the butt, and i dont care for the wedges she's always wearing


----------



## Roe

she seems to be a very casual girl who loves to be comfortable. it's not about the stilletos and the coolest trend out.  her being comfortable in her own skin is what makes her fabulous in our eyes.


----------



## Jahpson

I don't like when women put tats on their arms.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

^ ^ Second that!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^^^i'm not sure she's all that comfortable in her own skin if she indeed had plastic surgery. but hey, that's just me.


----------



## shesnochill

​


----------



## csre

meluvs2shop said:


> ^^^i'm not sure she's all that comfortable in her own skin if she indeed had plastic surgery. but hey, that's just me.


 maybe she is comfortable now with the new nose 

 she looks quite annoyed of paparazzis in those last pics


----------



## CoachGirl12

annaversary said:


> ​


Gosh she is so tiny!! She is so sexy!


----------



## meluvs2shop

csre said:


> *maybe she is comfortable now with the new nose *
> 
> she looks quite annoyed of paparazzis in those last pics



touche!


----------



## mellecyn

meluvs2shop said:


> ^^^i'm not sure she's all that comfortable in her own skin if she indeed had plastic surgery. but hey, that's just me.


I think in Hollywood it´s the common pressure for celebutantes. She´s famous now, but I mean when she started, her managers must have been "OK Honey you need this and that redone or you won´t appeal to the market"


----------



## Tangerine

I think the most important thing is that she doesnt look like shes had any plastic surgery. Nothing is unreasonably small/ big or fake looking.

We don't have the benefit of judging people we meet in life based on prior plastic surgery because we cant just google their high school photos
Who knows, the most confident woman you know now might have had a different nose in her senior year picture.


----------



## mrsklem14

she's pretty


----------



## sammieee

annaversary said:


> ​



Can anyone ID her sweater?  Love the shorter sleeves


----------



## Roe

meluvs2shop said:


> ^^^i'm not sure she's all that comfortable in her own skin if she indeed had plastic surgery. but hey, that's just me.


 

Her, having surgery IF that is the case, would only make her feel comfortable. no? people usually don't spend thousands to have something altered if it's not going to help them with their confidence.


----------



## Jahpson

sigh.

I wish I could wear short shorts like that.


----------



## csre

Jahpson said:


> sigh.
> 
> I wish I could wear short shorts like that.


lol, so do i..although i do not think her legs look that good in that first pic...


----------



## annalysa

She is beautiful.  Obviously she is getting paid, and paid well indeed but she is not off spending it like many D-lister's that we know.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Roe said:


> Her, having surgery IF that is the case,* would only make her feel comfortable. no?* people usually don't spend thousands to have something altered if it's not going to help them with their confidence.



i dunno, does it? i don't know her personally so i have no idea what she feels like on the inside. just b/c the world may see you beautiful doesn't necessarily mean she/he sees themselves in the same light. jmo.

confidence is a funny thing.


----------



## Charlie

She is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## cherubicanh

I love her hair.  I can never get over how fab her hair is!


----------



## leothelnss

Eek! I hope she doesn't screw it up! Aspen is one of my favorite comic book characters, I love Fathom...
She does look great for the role, though, so I'm hoping for the best!
What do you think?


http://www.canmag.com/nw/13560-megan-fox-fathom
By Ryan Parsons
In comes another comicbook adaptation and with it Megan Fox. Not only will the Transformers hottie star in *Fathom*, but she will produce as well. 
*Megan Fox for Fathom*
With a screenplay from vidgame scribe Jordan Mechner, *Fathom* will have Megan Fox play Aspen Matthews, who was found abandoned on a ship and is adopted by a military man. She becomes a champion swimmer and marine biologist who comes of age realizing she has water-based powers and is part of an underwater race. 

Some pictures of Fathom/Fox


----------



## vietangel713

Oh that's totally interesting!! I would see it. Megan Fox is hot!!


----------



## PrincessMe

wow good for her!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Ohhh!!!  DH is super excited!!!!


----------



## jun3machina

this has been rumoured for years. it hadn't been made because CGI water is pretty much the most expensive thing to animate... i hope they do michael turners character justice. i was so sad to hear about his passing...


----------



## TxGlam

There's a video of her rolling around in bed in her undies...bikini, etc from the Esquire shot on egotastic. She's so dang pretty!


----------



## shesnochill

Interesting article: http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/access-hollywood-megan-fox.html


----------



## NagaJolokia

Megan Fox can be absolutely gorgeous quite easily, but she also often gets to a childish, a little plain-face (but still pretty attractive) status.  She keeps flip-flopping here, so I guess I would rate her as moderately attractive and nothing more.


----------



## Blondee178

I agree a lot of people were left out that definitely should have been included but I love Megan Fox.


----------



## Roe

Jessica Biel...#2...She looks amazing with a whoooole lot of air brushing. She does have a gorgeous body.  Hey that's men for ya


----------



## Roe

Jolie didn't even make the top 10?
this list truly makes no sense.


----------



## grace3128

I think (and I could be wrong) but most of the people on this list are stars who've done photo shoots for FHM, so they basically get ranked on the 'hottness' of their shoot, then additional women are put in. Whether or not they outrightedly admit that, I don't know, but it's how they get readers to purchase subscriptions and past issues. Megan Fox has done, like, 3 or 4 shoots. So have a few other people. 

My friend worked in the magazine and he said something weird like goes on w/ the voting, but that's basically what accounts for the odd names- such as the Olly girls. 

Whether or not they're hottest, ehhhhhhhhhh, it's all subjective but that's why this list is different from all the other 'hot lists'- because of the voting schema. Granted, they're all beautiful women, but I don't think you can put a 'number' on hottness


----------



## fieryfashionist

I honestly don't see the big deal with Megan Fox (scary skinny and fake boobs and fake whatever else), but I realize that I may be alone in that.   Beauty/sexiness is sooo subjective, but at least 60-70% of this list is, IMO, not representative of a sexy woman.


----------



## exotikittenx

I never agree with these "lists."


----------



## exotikittenx

fieryfashionist said:


> I honestly don't see the big deal with Megan Fox (scary skinny and fake boobs and fake whatever else), but I realize that I may be alone in that.   Beauty/sexiness is sooo subjective, but at least 60-70% of this list is, IMO, not representative of a sexy woman.




Somehow I do not find her sexy, either.  At first I thought she was gorgeous, but I'm over her now lol.  It was short-lived.  I think there are much sexier women out there.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, I'm with you (although I never found her gorgeous to begin with).   I totally agree... sexy to me isn't so overt and in your face... it should be more subtle.  No wonder men like her though, because she is so in your face. 



exotikittenx said:


> Somehow I do not find her sexy, either.  At first I thought she was gorgeous, but I'm over her now lol.  It was short-lived.  I think there are much sexier women out there.


----------



## grace3128

exotikittenx said:


> Somehow I do not find her sexy, either.  At first I thought she was gorgeous, but I'm over her now lol.  It was short-lived.  I think there are much sexier women out there.



ITA! At first, I thought she was gorgeous, then I got over her quickly, which is strange because usually I'll always think someone is beautiful. Something about her....idk, still a pretty face though.


----------



## Lec8504

fieryfashionist said:


> I honestly don't see the big deal with Megan Fox (scary skinny and fake boobs and fake whatever else), but I realize that I may be alone in that.  Beauty/sexiness is sooo subjective, but at least 60-70% of this list is, IMO, not representative of a sexy woman.


 
I've learned now that what men usually base sexy on is totally different than how girls base sexy.  And right now ever guy I know is in love with Megan Fox haha.  I must admit though she has a stunning face, body wise she's egh.

this reminds me of when some mag said that SJP was the ugliest woman or something, and a lot of my guy friends agree with them, while most of my gfs thinks that she's "pretty".  

I do agree with them regarding not putting Dita on the list though, I never got her appeal.  She's way too pale and her face isn't that pretty..but maybe i'm the only GIRL in the world who thinks this :/


----------



## NagaJolokia

^SJP looks a lot like the frontman of Twisted Sister who is very famous, and it is not just the large, beak-like nose, but eyes in their close placement; angular, elongated face shape, etc., and guys don't want to be w/ guys.  That may be why.

Oh, and I am a girl, and no, I am definitely not jealous of SJP. Seriously, just about every other woman in Hollywood could be in the running of being hotter than SJP, except maybe Whoopie Goldberg of course.


----------



## Lec8504

^ LMAO HAHAH 

and I totally agree.


----------



## meluvs2shop

it's a men's magazine where men voted and megan fox has gorgeous eyes, even bedroom like if you will. as subjective as beauty is i can totally see how she ranked #1 in this case. plus many (many!) boys/men saw her in transformers and fell in love right then & there.
men are not looking at clothing labels or how smart you are. these are 'fantasy girls.' they'd be happy with jeans and a tank and of course a great body under that simple outfit.


----------



## _bebee

i cant believe hilary duff and lindsay lohan got highly ranked when it comes to being sexy, im shocked how they beat victoria beckham whos at #99 . I thought victoria beckham would get a pretty high rank


----------



## sandigirl

annaversary said:


> Interesting article: http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/access-hollywood-megan-fox.html



Thanks for posting.



> "[And,] he wants us to be, like, Brazilian! My foundation from the movie is the same color that they use on Jada Pinkett Smith."


LOL.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

fieryfashionist said:


> I honestly don't see the big deal with Megan Fox (scary skinny and fake boobs and fake whatever else), but I realize that I may be alone in that.   Beauty/sexiness is sooo subjective, but at least 60-70% of this list is, IMO, not representative of a sexy woman.


I agree! I don't think MF is pretty whatsoever. I don't get it. I love how we all have such varied taste on what's pretty and what isn't. Someone I find stunning is Natalie Portman or some others that have education behind them not just a blank face to stare at.


----------



## NagaJolokia

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I agree! I don't think MF is pretty whatsoever. I don't get it. I love how we all have such varied taste on what's pretty and what isn't. Someone I find stunning is Natalie Portman or some others that have education behind them not just a blank face to stare at.


 

Wait, so your definition of what's physically attractive is education plus a nice face? So, if Megan Fox had gone to Harvard, would she be pretty or stunning your book?


----------



## birkinbag

um, how is hilary duff and blake lively in the top 10 and before kate beckinsale?  wow, what a messed up list.  i think jessica biel and blake lively have a mannish look to them but at least jessica biel has a nice body.  i think megan fox is pretty.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

NagaJolokia said:


> Wait, so your definition of what's physically attractive is education plus a nice face? So, if Megan Fox had gone to Harvard, would she be pretty or stunning your book?


*****I agree! I don't think MF is pretty whatsoever. I don't get it.* I love how we all have such varied taste on what's pretty and what isn't. *Someone I find stunning is Natalie Portman or some others that have education behind them not just a blank face to stare at.*****

Try re-reading what I posted.You may want to see what I have in bold as wellMy definition of pretty isn't Megan Fox.  Having brains with looks *adds* to the physical appearance, IMOH- You may want to note that this is a personal opinion   Sure there are pretty girls w/o the edu but I'd much rather watch and listen to Nat than Megan during an interview. Megan could have a Harvard degree as you put it and I still wouldn't find her attractive.

ETA_Simmer down there chili pepper lol


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, Natalie Portman has such striking, elegant features.  I think one of the reasons why I don't find Megan so stunning (or even all that, really) is because she doesn't have a classy, elegant look about her... and that is a quality I strongly equate with a beautiful or sexy woman.   Of course, it's such a subjective assessment, beauty... who I think is pretty may be "plain" in someone else's eyes.   Hell, my b/f thinks that chick from Laguna Beach (Kristen whatever ) is so hot, and I can't even stress how much I DON'T think so haha... basically, I think wtf crack are you smoking whenever he mentions it! 



PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I agree! I don't think MF is pretty whatsoever. I don't get it. I love how we all have such varied taste on what's pretty and what isn't. Someone I find stunning is Natalie Portman or some others that have education behind them not just a blank face to stare at.


----------



## NagaJolokia

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> *****I agree! I don't think MF is pretty whatsoever. I don't get it.* I love how we all have such varied taste on what's pretty and what isn't. *Someone I find stunning is Natalie Portman or some others that have education behind them not just a blank face to stare at.*****
> 
> Try re-reading what I posted.You may want to see what I have in bold as wellMy definition of pretty isn't Megan Fox. Having brains with looks *adds* to the physical appearance, IMOH- You may want to note that this is a personal opinion  Sure there are pretty girls w/o the edu but I'd much rather watch and listen to Nat than Megan during an interview. Megan could have a Harvard degree as you put it and I still wouldn't find her attractive.
> 
> ETA_Simmer down there chili pepper lol


 

I did read everything including what was in bold.  I simply asked a few questions to clarify what you meant, and the only relevant part of this post to my question were the last two sentences of your post.  I wasn't forcing an opinion down your throat nor did I even post an opinion, just questions.  Anyway, thanks for answering my question, so I take it that Megan is simply physically unattractive to you w/ or w/o any degree of education.  Okay.


----------



## DiorDeVille

meluvs2shop said:


> it's a men's magazine where men voted and megan fox has gorgeous eyes, even bedroom like if you will. as subjective as beauty is i can totally see how she ranked #1 in this case. plus many (many!) boys/men saw her in transformers and fell in love right then & there.
> men are not looking at clothing labels or how smart you are. these are 'fantasy girls.' they'd be happy with jeans and a tank and of course a great body under that simple outfit.


 
Agree completely.  Men aren't voting based on who will most impress (a) their mother, or (b) the resident fashionistas.  They're just voting based on who they most want to "date" for an evening and who would most make their friend envious.  Just wait until next year, when another actress who has most pushed a "sexy" image for the last 12 months will probably take the top spot.  

I think Megan Fox is absolutely stunning these days - but there are a couple of look-a-likes on the Mexican soap opera channel every time I flip past it!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

NagaJolokia said:


> I did read everything including what was in bold.  I simply asked a few questions to clarify what you meant, and the only relevant part of this post to my question were the last two sentences of your post.  I wasn't forcing an opinion down your throat nor did I even post an opinion, just questions.  Anyway, thanks for answering my question, so I take it that Megan is simply physically unattractive to you w/ or w/o any degree of education.  Okay.


You asked and I answered. Plain and simple No one is saying you forced anything down anyone's throat. The tone in which you set came across rather curt IMO.  Try adding smilies if you think one may misunderstand the way in which you are speaking. Enjoy your thursday Chilipepper:greengrin:


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhh, Natalie Portman has such striking, elegant features.  I think one of the reasons why I don't find Megan so stunning (or even all that, really) is because she doesn't have a classy, elegant look about her... and that is a quality I strongly equate with a beautiful or sexy woman.   Of course, it's such a subjective assessment, beauty... who I think is pretty may be "plain" in someone else's eyes.   Hell, my b/f thinks that chick from Laguna Beach (Kristen whatever ) is so hot, and I can't even stress how much I DON'T think so haha... basically, I think wtf crack are you smoking whenever he mentions it!


Yes, I think you put it into words exactly how I feel. Nat has a classy and elegant look and way about her. Megan has the trashy look IMO<<<<-for those that highly disagree with meI think the ones that don't try too hard and are just themselves come across as someone I could classify as a natural beauty. Megan doesn't strike me as a natural. Anyhow, off to my seminar! Enjoy your Thursday


----------



## NagaJolokia

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> You asked and I answered. Plain and simple No one is saying you forced anything down anyone's throat. The tone in which you set came across rather curt IMO.  Try adding smilies if you think one may misunderstand the way in which you are speaking. Enjoy your thursday Chilipepper:greengrin:


 
EDIT: I simply don't want to linger on this anymore. It's not worth it. I'm going to move on. 



> *Try re-reading what I posted.You may want to see what I have in bold as well*My definition of pretty isn't Megan Fox. Having brains with looks *adds* to the physical appearance, IMOH- *You may want to note that this is a personal opinion*


----------



## NagaJolokia

I like Hillary Duff's appearance nowadays. It's a major improvement from when she was still in the Nick TV days.


----------



## KristyDarling

Megan Fox? Well, it's a men's magazine so I'm not surprised. I think she looks kinda evil and menacing, with that squinty glare and open-mouthed half-smile she does in all her photos. Men are suckers for that aggressive "come hither" look. 

She's pretty, but not extraordinarily so. She just wears so dang much makeup. I feel like I see prettier girls on the street every day. It's all in the packaging, styling, and marketing. There's an army of people behind the scenes that manufacture her look and position her in the Hollywood market as the Sexy Siren type. I think if she wore less makeup, she might look prettier.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

^I agree with you KristyDarling.

Sexiest woman in the world is so subjective, but I guess for a men magazine it will have to do!


----------



## sandigirl

This was last year right? 
I was really surprised Cheryl Cole was named "sexiest woman" alive this year.


----------



## divadivine682

Mila Kunis was like 80something on that list.....that girl is GORGEOUS!! I'm really surprised she didn't get something in the top 10.


----------



## Charlie

I must be the only one but I am very happy with the results, love #1 and #2!! Go Meg and Jess!


----------



## Lec8504

Charlie said:


> I must be the only one but I am very happy with the results, love #1 and #2!! Go Meg and Jess!


 
no, you're not the only one 

so for every one female who says that megan fox is "okay" and "nothing special" then there are about 10 men who are going to disagree hehe.


----------



## jlam01342

this list is ridiculous. how does britney spears go from 100 to 4 in one year? and freida pinto reach 10 in her first year?


----------



## Charles

How can you not find this sexy??







Looks pretty elegant to me






This is her just standing there....no pose or anything...still sexy






I don't get the whole "She's trying too hard" or "She looks trashy".  How's she trying too hard?  Cause she wants to be successful in acting?  Cause she takes pics for men's magazines (so does almost every other starlet, LiLo, ScarJo, Kate Beckensdale, etc, etc).  How does she look trashy?  Cause of her tats?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think she looks like a transvestite more often than not.


----------



## siworae

i think Megan is a pretty girl, but honestly, doesn't really stand out much among other Hollywood beauties.  there's so many others that are just as gorgeous/sexy, if not more.

as others have mentioned, i also think Natalie Portman has one of the most beautiful faces... a lot of my guy friends don't find her "sexy" because they think she is too skinny, no curves/butt/boobs.  when they think "sexy," the first name that usually comes up is Jessica Alba.


----------



## umdana

i think she's hot not the sexiest women but she's sexy.


----------



## Jahpson

Charles said:


> How can you not find this sexy??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty elegant to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her just standing there....no pose or anything...still sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the whole "She's trying too hard" or "She looks trashy". How's she trying too hard? Cause she wants to be successful in acting? Cause she takes pics for men's magazines (so does almost every other starlet, LiLo, ScarJo, Kate Beckensdale, etc, etc). How does she look trashy? Cause of her tats?


 

I agree with you. Except her body isn't much to write home about.

Her looks from the neck up is stunning! Very beautiful girl. I also dont get the whole "she looks trashy" vibe. Every candid photo of her when she is not at work is her in jeans and shorts living a regular life.

Lets not forget that this woman is an actress! and all those sexy shoots and gigs is not her doing this on purpose, its her job!


she is trying to make a living like everyone else.

also, I don't agree with these sexiest woman in the world articles. I live in the world, how come I didn't get to vote? lol


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Charles said:


> How can you not find this sexy??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty elegant to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is her just standing there....no pose or anything...still sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get the whole "She's trying too hard" or "She looks trashy".  How's she trying too hard?  Cause she wants to be successful in acting?  Cause she takes pics for men's magazines (so does almost every other starlet, LiLo, ScarJo, Kate Beckensdale, etc, etc).  How does she look trashy?  Cause of her tats?



No, *I love tats* and that has absolutely nothing to do with it! I can't explain why I find some trashy and others not. The above pics are better than what I normally see. We all have different taste and I just don't find her appealing. It doesn't really matter what I think because she made the list and millions think she's hot. I was just adding my measly .2cents to the thread


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think she looks like a transvestite more often than not.


 ^^^^


Her nose bugs me and her pout that she displays are a turn-off. I don't know why I think she tries to emulate Angelina Jolie, could be wrong. I also don't find AJ attractive. So, see I'm all alone in the opinion department:ninja:


----------



## seahorseinstripes

i don't find what most people considered sexy, i don't think fox, AJ, j.lo or scarjo sexy. 
sexy to me is more than big boobs and pouty lips


----------



## couture2387

I think Megan is gorgeous.  I agree with her being the sexiest woman in the world.  She doesn't try to be gorgeous...she just is.  When she's out and about she doesn't look like she's all done up (i.e. Kim kardashian).  I don't think she's trashy at all.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i think she pretty......not SPORTS ILLUSTATED pretty..


----------



## katiex10204

> I don't get the whole "She's trying too hard" or "She looks trashy". How's she trying too hard? Cause she wants to be successful in acting? Cause she takes pics for men's magazines (so does almost every other starlet, LiLo, ScarJo, Kate Beckensdale, etc, etc). How does she look trashy? Cause of her tats?


 
I agree with you. I think she looks great, and not trashy @ all. I actually think the tattoos fit her very well!


----------



## Charles

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> Her nose bugs me and her pout that she displays are a turn-off. I don't know why I think she tries to emulate Angelina Jolie, could be wrong. I also don't find AJ attractive. So, see I'm all alone in the opinion department:ninja:



I don't get the Jolie love either.  Her lips are TOO plump.  She also has skinny thighs, however she's still attractive in some ways.
I've always had a thing for brunettes.  Megan, Jessica Alba, Jessica Biel, Josie Maran, Natalie Portman...Allesandra Ambrosia.  And yeah, we all have our ideals about who falls where on the hotness spectrum.  That I get, but when someone outright says that they don't think so and so is hot, when she obviously has some sort of attractive qualities, I'm just "Whaaa???  A transvestite??".  I've been to a lot of drag shows and no tranny looks like that!


----------



## purseinsanity

I think she's overrated, but that's just MO.  To each his own.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

purseinsanity said:


> I think she's overrated, but that's just MO.  To each his own.


You're avatar is hilarious^ Is that Ramona LMAO!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Charles said:


> I don't get the Jolie love either.  Her lips are TOO plump.  She also has skinny thighs, however she's still attractive in some ways.
> I've always had a thing for brunettes.  Megan, Jessica Alba, Jessica Biel, Josie Maran, Natalie Portman...Allesandra Ambrosia.  And yeah, we all have our ideals about who falls where on the hotness spectrum.  That I get, but when someone outright says that they don't think so and so is hot, when she obviously has some sort of attractive qualities, I'm just "Whaaa???  A transvestite??".  I've been to a lot of drag shows and no tranny looks like that!


I can't explain why I don't find MF attractive/hot. She's definitely not unattractive, just not what I think is stunning. Did someone say she looked like A tranny?
I've been awake far too long.


----------



## cakegirl

I would have no problem with Megan if she had decided to be a model. I think she would have had a pretty good career with men's magazines and swimsuit stuff. But, she decided to become an actress, who speaks and gives interviews. Besides the fact that her voice is incredibly grating, she give interviews like this:

"I don't want to have to be like a Scarlett Johansson - who I have nothing against -- but I don't want to have to go on talk shows and pull out every single SAT word I've every learned to prove, like, 'Take me seriously, I am intelligent, I can speak.' I don't want to have to do that. I resent having to prove that I'm not a retard - but I do. And part of it is my own fault. I'm just really confident sexually, and I think that sort of oozes out of my pores. It's just there. It's something I don't have to turn on."

Putting aside  the fact that she used the word "retard" in an interview... I just don't think it's that sexy to constantly have to remind everyone how sexy you are. And all of her interviews are like that. "I'm sexy, I love to have sex, other girls hate me, I have a 22 inch waist, Did I mention I'm sexy? Oh, you wanted to talk about the movie?"


----------



## olialm1

I think she's pretty ... dumb. Of course she's attractive, but the things that come out of her mouth are so stupid. I just read something on Perez Hilton and she said some stuff about Scarlett Johansson's vocabulary is very advanced and how she doesn't need to act like that prove "that she's not retarded".  I think she's an idiot


----------



## purseinsanity

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> You're avatar is hilarious^ Is that Ramona LMAO!


 Yep!  Heehee.  It scared me the first time I saw it, so I thought "perfect!"


----------



## BasketballCourt

LOL Hilary Duff is #7?







Hmmm....


----------



## NagaJolokia

cakegirl said:


> I would have no problem with Megan if she had decided to be a model. I think she would have had a pretty good career with men's magazines and swimsuit stuff. But, she decided to become an actress, who speaks and gives interviews. Besides the fact that her voice is incredibly grating, she give interviews like this:
> 
> "I don't want to have to be like a Scarlett Johansson - who I have nothing against -- but I don't want to have to go on talk shows and pull out every single SAT word I've every learned to prove, like, 'Take me seriously, I am intelligent, I can speak.' I don't want to have to do that. I resent having to prove that I'm not a retard - but I do. And part of it is my own fault. I'm just really confident sexually, and I think that sort of oozes out of my pores. It's just there. It's something I don't have to turn on."
> 
> Putting aside the fact that she used the word "retard" in an interview... I just don't think it's that sexy to constantly have to remind everyone how sexy you are. And all of her interviews are like that. "I'm sexy, I love to have sex, other girls hate me, I have a 22 inch waist, Did I mention I'm sexy? Oh, you wanted to talk about the movie?"


 

I actually think Megan's got a great point about not having to "prove" that she's not a retard or to show intelligence in regular interviews, everyday conversations, etc.  If she doesn't and has to of course, like on a formal educational exam, or an intellectual debate, going about in everyday life w/o being a detriment to society, and so forth, then it is a different story.  It seems quite prevalent that someone who presents themselves as sexy or is attractive to a certain degree gets the feedback of, "Okay, she's hot, but I wonder if she's got a brain or if she's superficial." However, if a person is average or ugly, they don't seemingly get this random intelligence challenge nearly as often apart from some intelligence just being an assumption (since if they do not have what it takes on the outside, they must've been working on what's on the inside).


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

cakegirl said:


> I would have no problem with Megan if she had decided to be a model. I think she would have had a pretty good career with men's magazines and swimsuit stuff. But, she decided to become an actress, who speaks and gives interviews. Besides the fact that her voice is incredibly grating, she give interviews like this:
> 
> "I don't want to have to be like a Scarlett Johansson - who I have nothing against -- but I don't want to have to go on talk shows and pull out every single SAT word I've every learned to prove, like, 'Take me seriously, I am intelligent, I can speak.' I don't want to have to do that. I resent having to prove that I'm not a retard - but I do. And part of it is my own fault. I'm just really confident sexually, and I think that sort of oozes out of my pores. It's just there. It's something I don't have to turn on."
> 
> Putting aside  the fact that she used the word "retard" in an interview... I just don't think it's that sexy to constantly have to remind everyone how sexy you are. And all of her interviews are like that. "I'm sexy, I love to have sex, other girls hate me, I have a 22 inch waist, Did I mention I'm sexy? Oh, you wanted to talk about the movie?"


LMAO Thank you for posting this. Ok so this is a main reason why I think she isn't all that and a bag of popcorn To me, looks represent the spectrum of that "whole package" not just the physical. If I had to judge her just for appearence, I would still give her 
IMO it seems that she can't be just Megan she is trying to be other people as well.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

NagaJolokia said:


> I actually think Megan's got a great point about not having to "prove" that she's not a retard or to show intelligence in regular interviews, everyday conversations, etc.  If she doesn't and has to of course, like on a formal educational exam, or an intellectual debate, going about in everyday life w/o being a detriment to society, and so forth, then it is a different story.  It seems quite prevalent that someone who presents themselves as sexy or is attractive to a certain degree gets the feedback of, "Okay, she's hot, but I wonder if she's got a brain or if she's superficial." However, if a person is average or ugly, they don't seemingly get this random intelligence challenge nearly as often apart from some intelligence just being an assumption (since if they do not have what it takes on the outside, they must've been working on what's on the inside).


So if her point was not having to prove anything, why didn't she just keep her mouth shut? I don't see her having an advantage over Scarlett by gossiping about her. It makes Megan look insecure and juvenile. What kind of point is going to be made while bashing another person? As far as someone average looking or unattractive not having to prove themselves, I'm not sure I would agree with you. Sometimes those people have to work harder because things don't come to them as easily. Megan didn't get to where she is because of her intelligence. Why else would she come out of the flood gates ripping into Scarlett. It's an ugly green monster. Oh and using the word retard? That right there says it all


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

purseinsanity said:


> Yep!  Heehee.  It scared me the first time I saw it, so I thought "perfect!"


It so funny! Love it! Can you find me one for 1 of the other women on RHONY I miss that show


----------



## NagaJolokia

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> So if her point was not having to prove anything, why didn't she just keep her mouth shut? I don't see her having an advantage over Scarlett by gossiping about her. It makes Megan look insecure and juvenile. What kind of point is going to be made while bashing another person? As far as someone average looking or unattractive not having to prove themselves, I'm not sure I would agree with you. Sometimes those people have to work harder because things don't come to them as easily. Megan didn't get to where she is because of her intelligence. Why else would she come out of the flood gates ripping into Scarlett. It's an ugly green monster. Oh and using the word retard? That right there says it all


 
It wasn't that her point was not having to prove anything from that quote, it was that it wasn't having to prove that she was not a "retard" or not "stupid". Why didn't she just keep her mouth shut? Why would she in this case? She's not being hypocritical. It's explaining how she feels she shouldn't have to prove or act intelligent and leaving it at that. It's not explaining such and then backpedaling by saying how smart she is, how she got this reward for intelligence, etc.  
She's using Scarlett as an example, and I don't see how referencing a person who's well-known and displays a specific trait to reinforce an example is bashing? It's not like she's name-calling or being demeaning in any way. It's a neutral. It's like (not a direct quote from anyone, just an example), "I may not be ridiculously wealthy like Bill Gates, but I don't want to be. I don't want to have to that kind of money to buy a whole lot of things that are on the luxury side and I don't need to be...that are just too excessive like he does w/ his home. Not that I have anything against Bill Gates." Why is that when we speak negatively about another person in a way like this, we are immediately a green-eyed monster in envy? Are we supposed to compliment each other always even if it's not genuine or be soft-spoken mice?
I never said the average or ugly person doesn't have to prove themselves. You are twisting my words/misquoting me once again in the post. I said, to restate it, that they do not face the same, "Could they be stupid? I wonder if they have a brain." judgment nearly as often or in general like attractive people do, particularly the really attractive ones.  Of course, ugly or average people have to work harder to get things than attractive ones in many aspects of life, like a particular career, free drinks, etc. I simply mean judgment of intelligence by other people.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

NagaJolokia said:


> It wasn't that her point was not having to prove anything from that quote, it was that it wasn't having to prove that she was not a "retard" or not "stupid". Why didn't she just keep her mouth shut? Why would she in this case? She's not being hypocritical. It's explaining how she feels she shouldn't have to prove or act intelligent and leaving it at that. It's not explaining such and then backpedaling by saying how smart she is, how she got this reward for intelligence, etc.
> She's using Scarlett as an example, and I don't see how referencing a person who's well-known and displays a specific trait to reinforce an example is bashing? It's not like she's name-calling or being demeaning in any way. It's a neutral. It's like (not a direct quote from anyone, just an example), "I may not be ridiculously wealthy like Bill Gates, but I don't want to be. I don't want to have to that kind of money to buy a whole lot of things that are on the luxury side and I don't need to be...that are just too excessive like he does w/ his home. Not that I have anything against Bill Gates." Why is that when we speak negatively about another person in a way like this, we are immediately a green-eyed monster in envy? Are we supposed to compliment each other always even if it's not genuine or be soft-spoken mice?
> I never said the average or ugly person doesn't have to prove themselves. You are twisting my words/misquoting me once again in the post. I said, to restate it, that they do not face the same, "Could they be stupid? I wonder if they have a brain." judgment nearly as often or in general like attractive people do, particularly the really attractive ones.  Of course, ugly or average people have to work harder to get things than attractive ones in many aspects of life, like a particular career, free drinks, etc. I simply mean judgment of intelligence by other people.



You're post made no sense to me. I didn't twist words, perhaps you didn't understand my post. Mentioning Scarlett wasn't a pat on the back it was uncalled for. I am sure you agree that Megan isn't an educated women in Hollywood and it shows. I'll keep it short and sweet since you are misconstruing my posts.


----------



## shesnochill

Britney is #100? lol.. .


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I love Jen Garner and while she has the Girl next door looks,  she can transform into an elegant women. She doesn't run around made up and to me is a natural beauty. That is sexy in itself.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Claire Forlani and Beth Ostrosky


----------



## NagaJolokia

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> You're post made no sense to me. I didn't twist words, perhaps you didn't understand my post. Mentioning Scarlett wasn't a pat on the back it was uncalled for. I am sure you agree that Megan isn't an educated women in Hollywood and it shows. I'll keep it short and sweet since you are misconstruing my posts.


 
One out of several ways that you have once again misinterpreted my writing: I never implied "pat on the back" and I clearly stated "neutral" in regards to her mentioning Scarlett w/ thorough, clear examples. You know what? I give up.

I know for sure that I didn't misconstrue your post.  However, if you believe so, and since I feel that you are misconstruing my posts, let's just agree to disagree and not take this further.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

cakegirl said:


> I would have no problem with Megan if she had decided to be a model. I think she would have had a pretty good career with men's magazines and swimsuit stuff. But, she decided to become an actress, who speaks and gives interviews. Besides the fact that her voice is incredibly grating, she give interviews like this:
> 
> "I don't want to have to be like a Scarlett Johansson - who I have nothing against -- but I don't want to have to go on talk shows and pull out every single SAT word I've every learned to prove, like, 'Take me seriously, I am intelligent, I can speak.' I don't want to have to do that. I resent having to prove that I'm not a retard - but I do. And part of it is my own fault. I'm just really confident sexually, and I think that sort of oozes out of my pores. It's just there. It's something I don't have to turn on."
> 
> Putting aside  the fact that she used the word "retard" in an interview... I just don't think it's that sexy to constantly have to remind everyone how sexy you are. And all of her interviews are like that. "I'm sexy, I love to have sex, other girls hate me, I have a 22 inch waist, Did I mention I'm sexy? Oh, you wanted to talk about the movie?"



ITA. 

She is going for shock value but manages to sound like an idiot most of the time. She is still young so maybe she'll mature one day. 

The most laughable thing she has said recently is that she is passing on scripts because she doesn't want to be compared to Angelina Jolie.

Epic FAIL.


----------



## cakegirl

You would have to be the sexiest woman in the world to catch a hot guy like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQU7HRJWS1s


----------



## meluvs2shop

^lol


----------



## krisaya

This list is completely ridiculous. Why is Misha Barton even on this list?! lol. Personally I don't find anything sexy about this girl! I wish they would stop coming up with these stupid "most beautiful women, sexiest women, etc...list".


----------



## Charles

cakegirl said:


> I would have no problem with Megan if she had decided to be a model. I think she would have had a pretty good career with men's magazines and swimsuit stuff. But, she decided to become an actress, who speaks and gives interviews. Besides the fact that her voice is incredibly grating, she give interviews like this:
> 
> "I don't want to have to be like a Scarlett Johansson - who I have nothing against -- but I don't want to have to go on talk shows and pull out every single SAT word I've every learned to prove, like, 'Take me seriously, I am intelligent, I can speak.' I don't want to have to do that. I resent having to prove that I'm not a retard - but I do. And part of it is my own fault. I'm just really confident sexually, and I think that sort of oozes out of my pores. It's just there. It's something I don't have to turn on."
> 
> Putting aside  the fact that she used the word "retard" in an interview... I just don't think it's that sexy to constantly have to remind everyone how sexy you are. And all of her interviews are like that. "I'm sexy, I love to have sex, other girls hate me, I have a 22 inch waist, Did I mention I'm sexy? Oh, you wanted to talk about the movie?"



I'm really missing where that quote show's she's a dumbass.  Her response was rather solid, grammatically, and on top of that, we don't know how it falls in context of the interview.  From what I can gather, she was asked how she likes being a sex symbol, to which she responded that she's not sure how to handle it, then goes on to say that she doesn't want to have to be like Scarlett...in other words, she's admitting that Scarlett's a sex symbol.  So, how is she ragging on her??  Also, her statement is simply saying that she doesn't want to have to prove how smart she is in order to have a career.  I mean, the girl's not a genius, but she's certainly not stupid.  She knows what's going on around her, and I think she's playing that up a bit.
Honestly, it sounds a bit like something Madonna would have said back in 1985.  

As for the rest of the quote...it kind does sound like other girls hate her.


----------



## cakegirl

It sounds like she's saying Scarlett deliberately uses big words to prove she's smart, rather than that they are just part of her normal vocabulary. And I just don't get what intelligence and sexual confidence have to do with one another- it's apples and oranges.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow, that list is all wrong!!


----------



## Charles

cakegirl said:


> It sounds like she's saying Scarlett deliberately uses big words to prove she's smart, rather than that they are just part of her normal vocabulary. And I just don't get what intelligence and sexual confidence have to do with one another- it's apples and oranges.



I don't get that at all.  Scarlett is a smart girl and uses "big" words because that's just the way she talks.  Megan is saying that she's not like that and she doesn't want to be valued (her worth as an actor) on how extensive her vocabulary is.
As for your last statement, she was asked about being a sex symbol (I think, given her response prior to the quote you cited), she was making a comment on how she feels there's a need to have actors be intelligent AND sexy in order to be liked.  She then goes on to say that she's a sexual being and she can't help that, so if she's going to be devalued as an actress and only seen as a sex symbol, cause she's not as articulate as Scarlett, then she has a problem with that.

Of course, we're going to read different things given I'm a fan and you're not, but that's how I read it.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

NagaJolokia said:


> One out of several ways that you have once again misinterpreted my writing: I never implied "pat on the back" and I clearly stated "neutral" in regards to her mentioning Scarlett w/ thorough, clear examples. You know what? I give up.
> 
> I know for sure that I didn't misconstrue your post.  However, if you believe so, and since I feel that you are misconstruing my posts, let's just agree to disagree and not take this further.


I never said you implied pat on the back, please re-read my posts. The only twisting going on here is what you come back with. I'll happily stay away from what you post since you make no sense and continue to put words where there are none.


----------



## NagaJolokia

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I never said you implied pat on the back, please re-read my posts. The only twisting going on here is what you come back with. I'll happily stay away from what you post since you make no sense and continue to put words where there are none.


 
Ditto.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Charles said:


> I'm really missing where that quote show's she's a dumbass.  Her response was rather solid, grammatically, and on top of that, we don't know how it falls in context of the interview.  From what I can gather, she was asked how she likes being a sex symbol, to which she responded that she's not sure how to handle it, then goes on to say that she doesn't want to have to be like Scarlett...in other words, she's admitting that Scarlett's a sex symbol.  So, how is she ragging on her??  Also, her statement is simply saying that she doesn't want to have to prove how smart she is in order to have a career.  I mean, the girl's not a genius, but she's certainly not stupid.  She knows what's going on around her, and I think she's playing that up a bit.
> *Honestly, it sounds a bit like something Madonna would have said back in 1985.*
> 
> As for the rest of the quote...it kind does sound like other girls hate her.



Just out of curiosity Charles back in the day, did you find Madonna sexy?


----------



## Charles

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Just out of curiosity Charles back in the day, did you find Madonna sexy?



Well, I was 10, but yeah, I thought she was hot.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Whooops! LOL^ nevahmind!


----------



## csre

krisaya said:


> This list is completely ridiculous. Why is Misha Barton even on this list?! lol. Personally I don't find anything sexy about this girl! I wish they would stop coming up with these stupid "most beautiful women, sexiest women, etc...list".


 ITA on all!


----------



## plumaplomb

I think she's really, really hot, but she applies lipstick horribly. You can really see the liner... ugh. I thought about it and my sexiest woman would be Kate Winslet. I know she's older but she's so gorgeous and shapely and such an amazing actress. Swoon!


----------



## csre

older?  she is 33


----------



## Tangerine

cakegirl said:


> You would have to be the sexiest woman in the world to catch a hot guy like this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQU7HRJWS1s



On the other hand......





Believe it or not, he is 1000% convincing as a stone cold badass. Yeah, I was surprised too.


----------



## Charles

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Whooops! LOL^ nevahmind!



That was 1985...I did very much enjoy her Sex book when I was a bit older in 1992.


----------



## NagaJolokia

csre said:


> older?  she is 33


 
Yeah, I consider that to be on the younger side, unless it was meant as "older than [name]" or other only.  

On a more unrelated note, I'm in my early twenties, and I don't think 40's  is bad. I wonder what things will be like then.


----------



## cakegirl

Tangerine said:


> On the other hand......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Believe it or not, he is 1000% convincing as a stone cold badass. Yeah, I was surprised too.



He has definitely grown up! It is just hard for me to see him as anything but David Silver. Watching that 90210 video make me laugh so hard I was crying-I remember watching that episode when it first came out.


----------



## Belle49

She's gorgeous but for some reason she is getting on my  nerves lately lol


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

cakegirl said:


> He has definitely grown up! It is just hard for me to see him as anything but David Silver. Watching that 90210 video make me laugh so hard I was crying-I remember watching that episode when it first came out.


David Silver


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

NagaJolokia said:


> Yeah, I consider that to be on the younger side, unless it was meant as "older than [name]" or other only.
> 
> On a more unrelated note, *I'm in my early twenties*, and I don't think 40's  is bad. I wonder what things will be like then.


That explains everything


----------



## NagaJolokia

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> That explains everything


 
Fail.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

^^ Enjoy the humour! or not

Adding to the list of beautiful women, should have been the oh so adorable Giada De Laurentiis!*http://www.giadadelaurentiis.com/*


----------



## csre

i am 31 so i really hope 40's are not bad ...as long as i can look like J. aniston, i am cool! lol


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I'm sure you look great^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Charles

Giada is def cute, and she can cook, which is a big plus, but....


This thread is about Megan!!!


----------



## jfhave

I can't believe Tara Reid is on it...yikes!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Oh C'mon Charles, a little OT 
Was this posted already? Poor Megan



"Let me tell you what it's really about. _High School Musical_ is about this group of boys who are all being molested by the basketball coach, who is *Zac Efron*'s dad. It's about them struggling to cope with this molestation. And they have these little girlfriends, who are their beards. Oh, and somehow there's music involved. *You have to get stoned and watch it.*"
 - *Megan Fox* tells the new issue of _Esquire_


----------



## csre

lol, she really has a big mouth uh? 



PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I'm sure you look great^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


 
ahh, thanks


----------



## canyongirl

holly di said:


> Jessica Biel at 2?   I am the only one who thinks she looks manly?



Yep, I totally agree.  Total YUCK!  And, I think Anna Faris looks like a cartoon character.  Some of the people on this list are shocking!


----------



## canyongirl

jfhave said:


> I can't believe Tara Reid is on it...yikes!



YIKES is right!  UGH!


----------



## Charles

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Oh C'mon Charles, a little OT
> Was this posted already? Poor Megan
> 
> 
> 
> "Let me tell you what it's really about. _High School Musical_ is about this group of boys who are all being molested by the basketball coach, who is *Zac Efron*'s dad. It's about them struggling to cope with this molestation. And they have these little girlfriends, who are their beards. Oh, and somehow there's music involved. *You have to get stoned and watch it.*"
> - *Megan Fox* tells the new issue of _Esquire_



Wait...so it's not about that??


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I don't know what it's about any...more.... How about them Lakers? :greengrin:


----------



## roxys

Don't Celebrities have managers or people that tell them when to shut up?? Can someone please tell this girl to stop talking. 

I just read this on ONTD.

*Megan Fox *has revealed she&#8217;s bisexual. 
The actress &#8212; who is currently dating former _Beverly Hills, 90210_ actor *Brian Austin Green* &#8212; says she&#8217;d happily have a relationship with a member of the same sex, but insists she would never consider dating another bisexual female because she wouldn&#8217;t want a male&#8217;s &#8220;dirty&#8221; leftovers.
&#8220;I have no question in my mind about being bisexual,&#8221; the 22-year-old _Transformers_ star tells _Esquire_ magazine. &#8220;But I&#8217;m also a hypocrite: I would never date a girl who was bisexual, because that means they also sleep with men, and men are so dirty that I&#8217;d never want to sleep with a girl who had slept with a man.&#8221;


*Megan Fox* hates it when people complain she is too beautiful.
The _Transformers _star, 22, gets angry when she hears critics say she is too striking to play serious movie roles.
&#8220;It p***es me when people f***ing complain that I&#8217;m too beautiful to get this part,&#8221; she said. &#8220;That&#8217;s bulls***. You wouldn&#8217;t be working if you weren&#8217;t attractive.
&#8220;Hollywood is the most superficial thing you could possibly be a part of. And if I weren&#8217;t attractive I wouldn&#8217;t be working at all.&#8221;
Despite Fox&#8217;s good looks, the actress recently revealed that she didn&#8217;t get much attention while filming in Egypt.
&#8220;I&#8217;m not a big deal over there,&#8221; she said. &#8220;They like blondes so it was like &#8216;whatever&#8217; with me. They liked me because they thought I was 15; everybody thought I was really young.&#8221;


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Seriously.  Someone needs to tell her that there is a difference between speaking your mind and coming off as an intelligent, opinionated woman, and sounding like a total dumbass.  Unfortunately, she falls into the dumbass category.  Her use of the word "retard" when describing the differences between her and Scarlett Johannson was truly stupid, insensitive and offensive.  Also, it completely undercuts her "I'm intelligent but don't have to prove it" point, because what intelligent individual would go on record using the word retard?!   Also, if she really said this:

"Let me tell you what it's really about.* High School Musical is about this group of boys who are all being molested by the basketball coach*, who is *Zac Efron*'s dad. It's about them struggling to cope with this *molestation.* And they have these little girlfriends, who are their beards. Oh, and somehow there's music involved. You have to get stoned and watch it."
 - *Megan Fox* tells the new issue of _Esquire

_then she should just never speak again.  How can you so glibly talk about molestation like that, wtf?  I mean ****, you're not even funny and that ain't funny.  Does she really not have any idea how bad she sounds?!


----------



## BagLadie

I can see why men love her.  She has that certain sexy...cool thing going on.  She seems like she could throw back a couple of beers and burp and still look smoking hot.  I haven't watched anything she's been in but caught about 5 minutes of her in that movie (what is it??) and all I could think of was....wow this girl is HOT.

Oh and the bisexual thing only makes her more attractive to men imo.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Seriously.  Someone needs to tell her that there is a difference between speaking your mind and coming off as an intelligent, opinionated woman, and sounding like a total dumbass.  Unfortunately, she falls into the dumbass category.  Her use of the word "retard" when describing the differences between her and Scarlett Johannson was truly stupid, insensitive and offensive.  Also, it completely undercuts her "I'm intelligent but don't have to prove it" point, because what intelligent individual would go on record using the word retard?!   Also, if she really said this:
> 
> "Let me tell you what it's really about.* High School Musical is about this group of boys who are all being molested by the basketball coach*, who is *Zac Efron*'s dad. It's about them struggling to cope with this *molestation.* And they have these little girlfriends, who are their beards. Oh, and somehow there's music involved. You have to get stoned and watch it."
> - *Megan Fox* tells the new issue of _Esquire
> 
> _then she should just never speak again.  How can you so glibly talk about molestation like that, wtf?  I mean ****, you're not even funny and that ain't funny.  Does she really not have any idea how bad she sounds?!


I Agree ^ 150%Megan should keep her mouth shut, she looks better that way. When trying to get your point across why not pull out the trusty thesaurus if you want people to take you seriously. Retard and stupid sound like vocabulary of a 5 year old. The more she talks the more I cringe.


----------



## Tangerine

Charles said:


> Wait...so it's not about that??



OMG. Poor Zac:cry:


----------



## Blaque-Honey

Hmm. Well...it's about 'what's sexy not what's attractive' so I guess that helps the list to make some sense.

Megan Fox is sexy. I don't know about being THE 'sexiest', though. Seems like she'd be a total jack*ss if she were a male. I'm surprised that she's so foul-mouthed. It takes away from her prettiness, somehow.

On another note, *sigh*  I said I would stop talking about ppl -- but I can't! 
I mean:
-- Maggie Gyllenhal...?  Really? 
-- Who'd Tara Reid have to pay off to make this list? 
--Pamela ANderson...sometimes I get the sexiness. She was a playmate. But other times I don't. This would be a time for the latter. Something about her seems kind of 'dirty' --and not in a good way either. Never understood the fascination with her body.  She resembles what would happen if you glued two gumdrops on a toothpick.
-- Not sure how Hillary Duff beat out other women on this list, i.e., Kim Kardashian, Angelina, Hallie Berry, Charlize, both Eva's, Beyonce, the Victoria Secret models, etc,...
-- Ellen Page...? The 'Juno' girl?  Not sure she should be here.
-- Jessica Alba is...cute and should be somewhere on the list but not this high up. I don't see the drop dead sexiness (or gorgeousness for that matter) that everyone sees.
--Britney Spears...doesn't belong anywhere on this list. I'm glad that she's better. My mother is bipolar so I 'get it'. But when I think of Britney Spears only one word comes to mind: Yuck! 
When she decided to go traipsing about the gas station bathrooms barefoot and thought it cute to run around without her draws -- putting her 'cootch' on display for the cameras (advertising) -- her sexy just up and took flight out the window, I'm sorry.  This is a 'pity vote', far as I'm concerned.

Overall, I don't see the point in putting these types of lists together but I suppose it's good for some.


----------



## PrincessGina

these lists are always about the flavour of the month anyway. i remember a few years ago when Rachel Stevens from S Club 7 won the sexiest in the uk FHM and i was like really?? she is pretty but no way sexiest in the world. you have to take these lists with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Charles

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> I Agree ^ 150%Megan should keep her mouth shut, she looks better that way. When trying to get your point across why not pull out the trusty thesaurus if you want people to take you seriously. Retard and stupid sound like vocabulary of a 5 year old. The more she talks the more I cringe.



*sticks fingers in ear*

Lalalalala....I can't hear you...


----------



## PrincessGina

lol charles hahaha


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Charles said:


> *sticks fingers in ear*
> 
> Lalalalala....I can't hear you...



Lalalalalalala I can't see you:boxing:Besides homeboy, you have the sexiest woman right there in yo arms


----------



## Jahpson

roxys said:


> Don't Celebrities have managers or people that tell them when to shut up?? Can someone please tell this girl to stop talking.
> 
> I just read this on ONTD.
> 
> *Megan Fox *has revealed shes bisexual.
> The actress  who is currently dating former _Beverly Hills, 90210_ actor *Brian Austin Green*  says shed happily have a relationship with a member of the same sex, but insists she would never consider dating another bisexual female because she wouldnt want a males dirty leftovers.
> I have no question in my mind about being bisexual, the 22-year-old _Transformers_ star tells _Esquire_ magazine. But Im also a hypocrite: I would never date a girl who was bisexual, because that means they also sleep with men, and men are so dirty that Id never want to sleep with a girl who had slept with a man.




.....


so she likes the 100% lesbian or 100% heterosexual woman???


----------



## Jahpson

krisaya said:


> This list is completely ridiculous. Why is Misha Barton even on this list?! lol. Personally I don't find anything sexy about this girl! I wish they would stop coming up with these stupid "most beautiful women, sexiest women, etc...list".




I'm with you!


----------



## sab_angel

I agree! she is so hot!


----------



## quynh_1206

Blaque-Honey said:


> Hmm. Well...it's about 'what's sexy not what's attractive' so I guess that helps the list to make some sense.
> 
> Megan Fox is sexy. I don't know about being THE 'sexiest', though. Seems like she'd be a total jack*ss if she were a male. I'm surprised that she's so foul-mouthed. It takes away from her prettiness, somehow.
> 
> On another note, *sigh*  I said I would stop talking about ppl -- but I can't!
> I mean:
> -- Maggie Gyllenhal...?  Really?
> -- Who'd Tara Reid have to pay off to make this list?
> --Pamela ANderson...sometimes I get the sexiness. She was a playmate. But other times I don't. This would be a time for the latter. Something about her seems kind of 'dirty' --and not in a good way either. Never understood the fascination with her body.  She resembles what would happen if you glued two gumdrops on a toothpick.
> -- Not sure how Hillary Duff beat out other women on this list, i.e., Kim Kardashian, Angelina, Hallie Berry, Charlize, both Eva's, Beyonce, the Victoria Secret models, etc,...
> -- Ellen Page...? The 'Juno' girl?  Not sure she should be here.
> -- Jessica Alba is...cute and should be somewhere on the list but not this high up. I don't see the drop dead sexiness (or gorgeousness for that matter) that everyone sees.
> --Britney Spears...doesn't belong anywhere on this list. I'm glad that she's better. My mother is bipolar so I 'get it'. But when I think of Britney Spears only one word comes to mind: Yuck!
> When she decided to go traipsing about the gas station bathrooms barefoot and thought it cute to run around without her draws -- putting her 'cootch' on display for the cameras (advertising) -- her sexy just up and took flight out the window, I'm sorry.  This is a 'pity vote', far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Overall, I don't see the point in putting these types of lists together but I suppose it's good for some.




I agree with everything you say. Who are these people that voted????


----------



## declaredbeauty

Who makes these lists? I just don't get it.... I mean FERGIE!?!?! She looks like a dude. Tara Reid? Cameron Diaz... great actress but FUG.  Katherine Mcphee.. where did that come from?  Maggie Gyllenhaal. I just don't get men... lol.


----------



## pollinilove

i have seen better looking people walking down the street  whats up with this list


----------



## heiress28

Did anyone see Megan on the cover of Elle? It just came in the mail yesterday and I was so excited. Her photo spread is absolutely AMAZING and the black and white theme was a perfect choice... I'm still drooling over the Alexander Wang dress she has on page 168..if only I had her body to wear it!!! lol...
Anyway, I didn't get around to reading the article, but now I definitely will after hearing all the crazy things she's been saying...I hope she kept it classy at least for a fashion mag.


----------



## sandigirl

heiress28 said:


> Did anyone see Megan on the cover of Elle? It just came in the mail yesterday and I was so excited. Her photo spread is absolutely AMAZING and the black and white theme was a perfect choice... I'm still drooling over the Alexander Wang dress she has on page 168..if only I had her body to wear it!!! lol...
> Anyway, I didn't get around to reading the article, but now I definitely will after hearing all the crazy things she's been saying...I hope she kept it classy at least for a fashion mag.


I haven't got the issue yet but I saw some of the pics. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Odette

sandigirl said:


> I haven't got the issue yet but I saw some of the pics. Absolutely gorgeous.



I still don't think she is that pretty, honestly.


----------



## sab_angel

she is rly hot! thats y she was names sexiest woman, she isnt going for that girl next door look!


----------



## declaredbeauty

Megan is hot way hotter than Angelina Jolie.. but when she opens her mouth is makes her ugly.


----------



## Charlie

sandigirl said:


> I haven't got the issue yet but I saw some of the pics. Absolutely gorgeous.



I am getting mine next week  I love her no matter what people says.


----------



## boomie

Hmmm...I think Angie is hotter.  But Megan is a closesecond.


----------



## tatu_002

oh my god, I just got Elle magazine and she looks stunning in there!!


----------



## csre

i am not sure i loved her look tonight, i mean, she looked hot as usual, but...there is something i do not like


----------



## Lec8504

Love the CLs but she really should not slick back her hair like that, especially if you have a high forehead :/


----------



## Vinyl

Oh, ugh, how unflattering is that hairstyle?


----------



## leothelnss

HATED her hair at the MTV awards... Whoever did her hair, what were you _thinking_?


----------



## forchanel

Yikes I don't like her hair at the MTV movie awards.  It looks like she just got out of the shower--its like wet looking and slicked back.. yuck!


----------



## Jahpson

she is the only one who wore the CLs with the right outfit. She looks great. However, her makeup and hair detract from her natural beauty


----------



## CoachGirl12

I thought she looked absolutely amazing from her neck down, but that hair style just does not do it for her! That dress and those shoes are TDF, look at her amazing body!!


----------



## krisaya




----------



## KindraB

csre said:


> i am not sure i loved her look tonight, i mean, she looked hot as usual, but...there is something i do not like


 
Shes beautiful but her hair, Yuck!


----------



## Jahpson

krisaya said:


>


 

is that for real?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She tries too hard.


----------



## Belle49

^^ Yup!


----------



## prettygurrl19

honestly, don't get me wrong or anythings, but i just don't seem to like this girl!  i mean, she has beautiful features and all, but i don't find her beautiful.  I don't know what it is that i just don't like about her, she seems very mean and like, she thinks she's the most beautiful girl ever.. in my eyes, she's not.  Does anyone else feel this way??


----------



## leothelnss

This smilie reminds me of her... Can we rename it? Like :meganfox: ? Maybe give it some hair? And slick it all back with a bunch of cyber pomade?


----------



## csre

I dunno, beauty can be so subjective. I do think she is hot, but maybe not beautiful, I mean, i see her more sexy than classy, and i guess i like classy better. I just don't think she has that natural charm and style that woman that are gorgeously beautiful have, i mean the mystic charm  you know? the magic that you can't see (not sure if it makes sense)

Maybe is it because she is still too insecure about her self, oh and that *****y look and attitude sure doesn't help (and lest not talk about her general speech )

In my honest opinion, she doesn't hold a candle on Angelina, yeah she is like 12 years younger, with no kids, etc. but, for me, even if they might look similar physically, Angie does have that "magic" i am talking about


----------



## helpchow

I think Megan Fox is drop dead gorgeous.  The kind of gorgeous that make men hyperventilate or get quite nervous being around, if you know what I mean.  I think she is both beautiful and sexy.  I'm a heterosexual female and would see transformers just to look at her.  Angelina Jolie is beautiful as well.  JMHO.


----------



## olialm1

leothelnss said:


> This smilie reminds me of her... Can we rename it? Like :meganfox: ? Maybe give it some hair? And slick it all back with a bunch of cyber pomade?



This actually made me laugh. I sat here and "haha-ed". 
Hahahahah good one.


----------



## leothelnss




----------



## BagOuttaHell

She believes her hype but I doubt she'll live up to it. Reminds me of Jessica Alba only her mouth is more diarrhea worthy. Alot of hype solely on looks, not one critical acclaim for acting yet still gets movies roles but at the end of the day every movie where she is not part of an ensemble cast about a comic book is an epic FAIL. 

I don't even see anything relatable to her career so far vs. the early Jolie. By the time Jolie was Fox's age she already had won a few awards for acting and was on her way to an Oscar. The only thing I think Megan has is a spike tv award. So she and her people should probably cease and desist on the Jolie talk for now.


----------



## katiex10204

i'm really not a fan of hers anymore. i mean, i think she's pretty when she's dressed casually & in her candids.. but in the pictures where she's all glamed up, she looks like she's trying wayyyy to hard to be sexy.


----------



## Jahpson

what did she say that made her look unattractive?

So, I guess no one on here is going to see the transformer movie? lol


----------



## sandigirl

Updates!!! 


Here are a couple pictures along with an article featuring Megan Fox in the July 2009 edition of Total Film, a UK-based magazine.











Article:
http://i44.tinypic.com/aadjep.jpg
Source:ONTD


----------



## sandigirl

From May 28th:



Shia Labeouf, wearing the same clothes as yesterday, spotted with his sexy Transformers
costar Megan Fox stopping for coffee after leaving his house at
8 AM in the morning.




















Source:ONTD


----------



## shesnochill

I love how she dresses normally, absolutely nothing compared to her clothes on set or in photoshoots.


----------



## Kam7185

sandigirl said:


> Shia Labeouf, wearing the same clothes as yesterday, spotted with his sexy Transformers
> costar Megan Fox stopping for coffee after leaving his house at
> 8 AM in the morning.
> 
> Source:ONTD


 

Sleepover w/ Shia?? OY


----------



## MichelleAntonia

sandigirl said:


> From May 28th:
> 
> 
> 
> Shia Labeouf, wearing the same clothes as yesterday, spotted with his sexy Transformers
> costar Megan Fox stopping for coffee after leaving his house at
> 8 AM in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source:ONTD



i absolutely love this outfit. she does casual better than anyone else!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

now that she's not with brian, she should give shia a spin  lol


----------



## CoachGirl12

MichelleAntonia said:


> now that she's not with brian, she should give shia a spin  lol


LOL, thats what I'm sayin! I would too if I were her!! Shia=YUM-O!! They make a hot couple anyways!!


----------



## Lec8504

ooo her and Shia would look so cute together!


----------



## cristalena56

shia is way annoying, but megan and him would make such a cute couple!!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

love it!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i'm gonna miss seeing brian. you know now that they're broken up, the photogs won't follow him. good for him, crappy for me.


----------



## Amylynne

LOVE her outfit in the recent pics!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

MichelleAntonia said:


> love it!



any IDs on this?


----------



## bounce

bump


----------



## CoachGirl12

*"Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen" Press Conference 5/21/09*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^love the hair and makeup!


----------



## leothelnss

Agree, she looks really gorgeous in those pics


----------



## rainedrop1019

I'm glad I'm not the only one that thinks she's overrated. Yes, she's a good looking girl but she seems so........I dunno, ugly on the inside? Every time I read an interview about her, she's either talking about how hot and sexy she is or putting down other actresses and people in the business. She just seems overly conceited and very spiteful of other people in the biz. NOT a good way to make friends in the biz.

But to answer your question Jahpson, I will DEFINITELY be seeing Transformers opening weekend. Yes, I love Transformers enough to put up with 2 hours of watching Megan Fox on the big screen.


----------



## grace3128

^^ Yea, I agree. Her attitude is getting a little old


----------



## sab_angel

she is gorgeous


----------



## iSpot

For me she's just a Jolie knock off...with no grace or style and that tatoo!!!:s


----------



## Belle49

I also thought her attitude at the MTV Movie Awards when the host was joking with her was ridiculous..God forbid she crack a smile.


----------



## PrincessMe

OMG she looks so gorgeous in these new pics!


----------



## CoachGirl12

More pics of Megan Fox at the Tranformers Premiere in Tokyo 6/8/09


----------



## diamondprincess

Eh, she's just okay looking. I hate that people dare compare her to Angie.


----------



## csre

She does look great, although I dont like that pose like she is trying to open more her dress and show more leg, I think she should get over her self and get a little humor and humbleness


----------



## PrincessMe

this is like the exact pose/dress style Angelina did in Cannes


----------



## csre

Same type of dress; probable, same pose; no way! iat least i do not remmber Angie touching her leg or trying to show more...(maybe i am not too objective about it though ) . I dunno, i just think it looks natural on Angie and on her it doesn't


----------



## PrincessMe

^^I meant that I feel she is trying to maybe copy Angie's last look


----------



## Lec8504

regardless of what we THINK her attitude is...she's still a gorgeous girl.   She might be a copy of Angelina but I'm not complaining since we have another eye candy to look at.

My gosh, I have never seen someone look so stunning in purple as her.


----------



## Lec8504

^ lol what do u mean by "dare"?  Is angelina some goddess now that mere mortals can't even be consider on the same page as her?  Megan is truly beautiful, and her look (be it intentional or not) does mirror Angelina's a lot..the only difference is that Angelina is more matured, while Megan is more fresh.

I can't compare their personality because none of us know how they are in real life.


----------



## cristalena56

diamondprincess said:


> Eh, she's just okay looking. I hate that people dare compare her to Angie.


i think she is prettier then angie... to me angie isn't all that.. my dh says angie has a horse face haha


----------



## cristalena56

so i looked at the list and i know people are complaining.. but this is a men's magazine and they are voting on the sexiest not just a pretty face  im actually not surprised she was named this. all the guys i know are always talking about her at one point... i think she is gorgeous though!!  she looks really good in purple!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Lec8504 said:


> ^ lol what do u mean by "dare"?  Is angelina some goddess now that mere mortals can't even be consider on the same page as her?  Megan is truly beautiful, and her look (be it intentional or not) does mirror Angelina's a lot..the only difference is that Angelina is more matured, while Megan is more fresh.
> 
> I can't compare their personality because none of us know how they are in real life.



lol exactly what i was gonna say!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

cristalena56 said:


> i think she is prettier then angie... to me angie isn't all that



me too. i think angelina is decently attractive, but my god ALL the HYPE about her being SOOOOOO beautiful... i do NOT get it. i see women on a daily basis that i find more attractive.


----------



## Veelyn

lec8504 said:


> ^ lol what do u mean by "dare"?  Is angelina some goddess now that mere mortals can't even be consider on the same page as her?  Megan is truly beautiful, and her look (be it intentional or not) does mirror angelina's a lot..the only difference is that angelina is more matured, while megan is more fresh.
> 
> I can't compare their personality because none of us know how they are in real life.



ita.


----------



## Veelyn

MichelleAntonia said:


> me too. i think angelina is decently attractive, but my god ALL the HYPE about her being SOOOOOO beautiful... i do NOT get it. i see women on a daily basis that i find more attractive.



For the most part, ITA. There are some pics where I think Angie looks gorgeous, but most others I don't.


----------



## Jahpson

IMO, Angelina and Megan look nothing alike. They don't act alike and don't even have similar families.

so, I don't know where these comparisons come from. Is it because they are both skinny and raven haired???


----------



## amber11

^^ i think they look alot alike, same hair color, body type, big lips, almond eyes, high cheek bones.. i see alot of similarities and i think megan fox's attitude in interviews is alot like anglina jolie's when she was younger but angelina's was a little more pushing the limit


----------



## Lec8504

amber11 said:


> ^^ i think they look alot alike, same hair color, body type, big lips, almond eyes, high cheek bones.. i see alot of similarities and i think megan fox's attitude in interviews is alot like anglina jolie's when she was younger but angelina's was a little more pushing the limit


 
yup....it's mainly the full lips and high cheek bones (well..hair and tattoos too) that creates the similarities for me.  And I do agree that megan has somewhat the same attitude that angelina has when she was young, except less "crazy" lol.  

I agree with veelyn, there's pictures of angelina that I think she's absolutely stunning.  And others (especially the new ones, when she wore red lipstick) where i'm just like .


----------



## Tangerine

Jahpson said:


> IMO, Angelina and Megan look nothing alike. They don't act alike and don't even have similar families.
> 
> so, I don't know where these comparisons come from. Is it because they are both skinny and raven haired???



With you on all counts.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jahpson said:


> IMO, Angelina and Megan look nothing alike. They don't act alike and don't even have similar families.
> 
> so, I don't know where these comparisons come from. Is it because they are both skinny and raven haired???



I agree.

The comparisons are coming from Megan when she says how she does not want to be like her. I guess she thinks there is some perception out there that she is the next Jolie.


----------



## csre

Well, IMO, if she doesn't change her attitude and gets some decent acting works, she will end up more like Lilo than Angelina... I do not see any similarities between them either. But i feel like Megan wishes they were (otherwise why focusing on saying otherwise, KWIM?)


----------



## csre

Here is a pic for comparison, yeah they both have prominent cheeks, fuller lips, clear eyes, white skin...and so do hundreds of thousands of people. I will try to do it with a one with a younger Angie as well. I still think Megan is missing the classy charm that Angie has...


----------



## CoachGirl12

Megan @ a Press Conference in S.Korea 6/10/09


----------



## CoachGirl12




----------



## CoachGirl12

Megan Fox is incredibly gorgeous! Love that dress she is wearing!


----------



## Charlie

Jahpson said:


> IMO, Angelina and Megan look nothing alike. They don't act alike and don't even have similar families.
> 
> so, I don't know where these comparisons come from. Is it because they are both skinny and raven haired???



ITA


----------



## Charlie

PrincessMe said:


> this is like the exact pose/dress style Angelina did in Cannes



I think Fox did it better, her legs are more toned and not as pale as Jolie's


----------



## spendalot

Sorry if this has been asked before. But is she really a tranny? http://weeklyworldnews.com/celebs/4783/megan-fox-is-a-man/


----------



## shaurin

I love her belt in the last pic.  Can anyone ID it?


----------



## Fruit Punch

cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2009/06/fox-korea/megan-fox-transformers-korea-premiere-03.jpg


----------



## Fruit Punch

ooops. misposted before.


----------



## Jahpson

she looks great!! Love her shoes


----------



## Jahpson

csre said:


> Here is a pic for comparison, yeah they both have prominent cheeks, fuller lips, clear eyes, white skin...and so do hundreds of thousands of people. I will try to do it with a one with a younger Angie as well. I still think Megan is missing the classy charm that Angie has...


 

hmm, I see Jon Voight on the left and Megan Fox on the right.


----------



## Veelyn

I have mixed feelings about Angie.... but I just can't say she has a classy charm to her IMPO. 

But anyways...I'm looking forward to seeing Transformers 2 with Meg!


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Those pics in the black dress make it look as if she has bad skin.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

csre said:


> Well, IMO, if she doesn't change her attitude and gets some decent acting works, she will end up more like Lilo than Angelina... I do not see any similarities between them either. But i feel like Megan wishes they were (otherwise why focusing on saying otherwise, KWIM?)




i dunno... i don't ever see megan partying or falling out of a limo drunk and panty-less. she seems to have a certain flair to her, but more in her thinking, not her actions. she seems way, way calmer than lindsay. who knows, maybe it had to do with the influence of a much older boyfriend, but somehow i doubt it. there's only so much influence a guy like that can have over a girl who seems so set on being independent, like megan seems. we'll see now that she's single, but i think she's got a bit more control over things than lilo. plus, her career seems to be more than fine- with transformers and all the other stuff she's already got lined up or in the can... i think she's doing ok


----------



## hellosunshine

Veelyn said:


> I have mixed feelings about Angie.... but I just can't say she has a classy charm to her IMPO.
> 
> But anyways...I'm looking forward to seeing Transformers 2 with Meg!


 

i could not agree more. although i'd like to believe that everything that Angie does is geniune there is a part of me that finds it to be very calculating and dishonest. After i read the NYTIMES article about her..I feel she's just a big phony.


----------



## csre

MichelleAntonia said:


> i dunno... i don't ever see megan partying or falling out of a limo drunk and panty-less. she seems to have a certain flair to her, but more in her thinking, not her actions. she seems way, way calmer than lindsay. who knows, maybe it had to do with the influence of a much older boyfriend, but somehow i doubt it. there's only so much influence a guy like that can have over a girl who seems so set on being independent, like megan seems. we'll see now that she's single, but i think she's got a bit more control over things than lilo. plus, her career seems to be more than fine- with transformers and all the other stuff she's already got lined up or in the can... i think she's doing ok


 
oh yes, i agree, i was talking about her attitude and lack of serious good  movie roles, not her personal life, i meant that her career would die if she didn't have a little turn in those aspects. Maybe Lilo wasn't the best example

I have never seen her as a party girl either  . 
Actually she is surprisingly calmed and out of the spot considering her age, popularity and now, "singlehood"


----------



## MichelleAntonia

hellosunshine said:


> i could not agree more. although i'd like to believe that everything that Angie does is geniune there is a part of me that finds it to be very calculating and dishonest. After i read the NYTIMES article about her..I feel she's just a big phony.




not to get too off topic, but what NY times article?


----------



## csre

I remember she did have bad skin in older pics...I guess she has done some pillings or something

I love that stripped dress and the belt she is wearing there

ETA: here is an older pic i found;


----------



## Charlie

spendalot said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. But is she really a tranny? http://weeklyworldnews.com/celebs/4783/megan-fox-is-a-man/



I don't think she is.


----------



## Charlie

MichelleAntonia said:


> not to get too off topic, but what NY times article?



Links? I would like to read that up too


----------



## Forever I am...

IMO, I think she's a stunningly beautiful girl, but she has kind of a slutty look. 

LOL i feel bad saying that, but idk thats how I feel. I also have to agree with the people who said that she should just keep her mouth shut. Yea she's really unattractive when she speaks. 

And there's NOOO way she's more beautiful than Angelina. Shes just a timeless beauty, classy, sophisticated....love her! lol, so it bothered me when she said she was more beautiful than Angelina.


----------



## Jahpson

csre said:


> I remember she did have bad skin in older pics...I guess she has done some pillings or something
> 
> I love that stripped dress and the belt she is wearing there
> 
> ETA: here is an older pic i found;


 

wow! stunning


----------



## NYCBelle

I think she's beautiful but definitely not perfect... this just freaked me out lol

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2...n_imperfection_the_actress_is_all_thumbs.html


----------



## NYCBelle

iSpot said:


> For me she's just a Jolie knock off...with no grace or style and that tatoo!!!:s


 

i don't think her and Angelina look alike at all and that Marilyn tattoo is the worse.


----------



## imeelove

she's stunning yet theres something about the photos she's trying to address to the people like "look at me, i'm dangerously gorgeous." IDK about the poll... angelina is more natural, her image is clean, fresh yet very very sexy. i thik megan should "clean up" a little bit. sorry megs, my vote goes to angie and jessica alba as well (these two are my faves)


----------



## basicandorganic

Give it a few years and she'll start looking like the bride of wildenstein, mark my words.


----------



## Lec8504

Forever I am... said:


> IMO, I think she's a stunningly beautiful girl, *but she has kind of a slutty look.*
> 
> LOL i feel bad saying that, but idk thats how I feel. I also have to agree with the people who said that she should just keep her mouth shut. Yea she's really unattractive when she speaks.
> 
> And there's NOOO way she's more beautiful than Angelina. Shes just a timeless beauty, classy, sophisticated....love her! lol, so it bothered me when she said she was more beautiful than Angelina.


 
didn't people say that years ago when Angelina was younger running around with a vial of blood on her neck?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nah we were all saying she was craaazy


----------



## daffyduck

I do agree that she's beautiful, but this picture of her can pass as a trans!


----------



## Lec8504

BagOuttaHell said:


> Nah we were all saying she was craaazy


 
lol.  that too   (or maybe it's just me, but I thought Angelina looked SUPER dirty/slutty back in the days)

and now look what a couple of years, a bunch of kids and a new "job" has done for Angelina.  If she can do it then I'm sure Megan can too haha


----------



## Lec8504

csre said:


> Here is a pic for comparison, yeah they both have prominent cheeks, fuller lips, clear eyes, white skin...and so do hundreds of thousands of people. I will try to do it with a one with a younger Angie as well. I still think Megan is missing the classy charm that Angie has...


 
like i said in the other thread, but years ago when angelina was "wild"...no one thought of her and the word "classy" belonging in the same sentence, but look at Angelina now.  Back when Angelina was Megan's age, she was probably acted worse than Megan right now.

and I don't mean that they looked like twins when i said that they looked similiar.  But it's just a vibe that you get when you look at them, megan has the wild attitude, the same that angelina had when she was young.  They're both dark and sultry, both have a hardness to them despite them being strikingly beautiful.


----------



## Charlie

Lec8504 said:


> didn't people say that years ago when Angelina was younger running around with a vial of blood on her neck?



Angie was super slutty too back then.. I would never forget that time she and her now then Husband Billy Bob were describing what he had just done ******* in the car right before getting to the red carpet or something like that. I forgot, they keep making out right next to Angie's dad. Ewww, I know Angie and her dad have history but still. Yeah, very classy... hahaha.



NYCBelle said:


> I think she's beautiful but definitely not perfect... this just freaked me out lol
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2...n_imperfection_the_actress_is_all_thumbs.html



Lol, the famous thumbs pictures. They are so weird looking. haha.




Lec8504 said:


> lol.  that too   (or maybe it's just me, but I thought Angelina looked SUPER dirty/slutty back in the days)
> 
> and now look what a couple of years, a bunch of kids and a new "job" has done for Angelina.  If she can do it then I'm sure Megan can too haha



I agree. There is still hope for our Megan tehehehehe. 

Proof:


----------



## csre

ugh, that pic makes me throw up a little, i just hate Billy bob...I guess that is just a prove that people CAN change


----------



## Vinyl

Megan Fox on the cover of EW:







> *Megan Fox* heats up the pages of Entertainment Weekly in its latest issue.  Here are some choice quotes from the 23-year-old actress:
> 
> *How did you feel about being sexualized like that when you were 15?* I thought it was awesome. I was going to a Christian high school and I wasn&#8217;t a feminist yet. I hadn&#8217;t sat back and analyzed society yet. I was 15! I just did what I was told to do.
> 
> *What did your parents think?* My mom was with me! I was always übersexual, so she wasn&#8217;t shocked. I was always wearing the smallest clothes I could find. I would go to the mall like that &#8212; in a short, short skirt and a giant wedge heel. That&#8217;s what you do when you&#8217;re a teenage girl in a small town.
> 
> *Do you think you&#8217;re good-looking?* Well, I&#8217;m clearly not ugly.
> 
> *There have been a lot of comparisons between you and Angelina Jolie.* I think it&#8217;s a lack of creativity on the media&#8217;s part. Because I have tattoos and dark hair and I was in an action movie? That&#8217;s as far as the similarities extend. I&#8217;m not the next anyone.
> 
> *You&#8217;ve said you&#8217;re afraid of her.* I was joking! She always seems otherworldly in her power and her confidence. I&#8217;m sure she has no idea who I am. But if I were her, I&#8217;d be like, &#8221;Who the f&#8212; is this little bulls&#8212; brat who was in Transformers that&#8217;s going to be the next me?&#8221; I don&#8217;t want to meet her; I&#8217;d be embarrassed.
> 
> What&#8217;s the worst-case scenario [for your career in five years]?
> Umm&#8230;that I&#8217;d be on _The Hills_?



Source

Okay, she won me over w/the last question & answer.


----------



## Charlie

Thank you for the article. She looks great. 



> What&#8217;s the worst-case scenario [for your career in five years]?
> Umm&#8230;that I&#8217;d be on The Hills?





> I think if I had been a typical Hollywood actress and I said all the right things and I had been a publicity android, it wouldn't have escalated to this level..





> And you've got a lot of confidence.
> I have a mouth and I'm not afraid to use it.



hahahhahaahahha, loves her!


----------



## Tangerine

Sure Megan says some outrageous and possibly controversial things, in the vein of Angelina back in the day, but the huge difference between Megan now and Angelina then, IMO, is that Megan seems to have a sense of humor about the things she says to the press. Angelina didn't seem to then, nor does she seem to now, regardless of what she is or isn't saying these days.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Paris June 11, 2009*


----------



## NYCBelle

^totally hot


----------



## NYCBelle

seems like she use to have a lot of acne...craters



daffyduck said:


> I do agree that she's beautiful, but this picture of her can pass as a trans!


----------



## katiex10204

she looks great in the new pics.. seems like she has a little bit of a tan.. looks really good!


----------



## CoachGirl12

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in Paris June 11, 2009*


 Wow, so sexy! Love those jeans!


----------



## gemruby41

*Megan Fox with Shia LaBeouf Promoting in Paris June 12, 2009*


----------



## Lec8504

^ that's true...



Jahpson said:


> hmm, *I see Jon Voight on the left* and Megan Fox on the right.


 
omg i showed the pic to my bf and he said the exact same thing


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jolie didn't go around and constantly name drop or diss fellow actors that she claims she doesn't want to be like. Even during her vial wearing, brother kissing, drug hazed crazy days. And thru all of it she still managed to be recognized and respected publicly by her peers. Megan? Not so much.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^only time will tell how much respect megan will get as an actress. she hasn't been around long enough. angelina has the benefit of having done films for 15+ years, and grown up over those years. it's much easier to see what the perception of her is, and how it's changed, because it has. megan is still "new" to the public and to her peers, and she's still young. it's not that simple to compare the two imo.


----------



## Lec8504

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^only time will tell how much respect megan will get as an actress. she hasn't been around long enough. angelina has the benefit of having done films for 15+ years, and grown up over those years. it's much easier to see what the perception of her is, and how it's changed, because it has. megan is still "new" to the public and to her peers, and she's still young. it's not that simple to compare the two imo.


 
agree


----------



## skyla

She's pretty but in a really hard, cheap way.  Not that that's a bad thing, but she definately appeals more to men than she does to women.


----------



## leothelnss

She looks great in the jeans & loose tank, very sexy


----------



## BagOuttaHell

My point is that there is no comparison. Not to the Jolie of today or Jolie when she was Megan's age. 

IMO when Megan says she is passing on scripts so she is not compared to her it is a result of the blunts she wants to legalize. And when she disses actresses that are around her age who have a more impressive resume it is out of jealousy because she probably wasn't considered for their parts in the first place. (Like Scarjo and Natalie) and in comes the its because of my looks excuse. Just like Jessica Biel. She also lacks class. Like maybe she should think twice about giving BAG hand jobs in full view of the paps. Something else the Scarjo', Portmans, and Knightleys don't really do in public.


----------



## sunny2

she's so hot!


----------



## Lec8504

BagOuttaHell said:


> My point is that there is no comparison. Not to the Jolie of today or Jolie when she was Megan's age.
> 
> IMO when Megan says she is passing on scripts so she is not compared to her it is a result of the blunts she wants to legalize. And when she disses actresses that are around her age who have a more impressive resume it is out of jealousy because she probably wasn't considered for their parts in the first place. (Like Scarjo and Natalie) and in comes the its because of my looks excuse. Just like Jessica Biel. She also lacks class. Like maybe she should think twice about giving BAG hand jobs in full view of the paps. Something else the Scarjo', Portmans, and Knightleys don't really do in public.



so you're saying that angelina letting billy bob grope her public isn't as bad as some of the things that megan has done?  Or kissing her brother?  Angelina sure didn't have class when she was young imo.  

also you thinking that she's "dissing" angelina might just be one-sided, from the interviews that I saw of Megan it just seemed like she didn't want to be compare to Angelina, that she wants to make a name for herself (what actress doesn't) and that she, in all honesty is in awe of angelina.  I think that it's actually a compliment to Angelina more than anything.

and what's BAG hand jobs?

btw i'm not saying she's in the natalie portman league or anything like that, but I think that she has a potential to become a good actress, we just need to see.


----------



## Jahpson

Lec8504 said:


> like i said in the other thread, but years ago when angelina was "wild"...no one thought of her and the word "classy" belonging in the same sentence, but look at Angelina now.  Back when Angelina was Megan's age, she was probably acted worse than Megan right now.
> 
> and I don't mean that they looked like twins when i said that they looked similiar.  But it's just a vibe that you get when you look at them, megan has the wild attitude, the same that angelina had when she was young.  They're both dark and sultry, both have a hardness to them despite them being strikingly beautiful.




ah ok. Now I understand


----------



## flsurfergirl3

BagOuttaHell said:


> My point is that there is no comparison. Not to the Jolie of today or Jolie when she was Megan's age.
> 
> IMO when Megan says she is passing on scripts so she is not compared to her it is a result of the blunts she wants to legalize. And when she disses actresses that are around her age who have a more impressive resume it is out of jealousy because she probably wasn't considered for their parts in the first place. (Like Scarjo and Natalie) and in comes the its because of my looks excuse. Just like Jessica Biel. She also lacks class. Like maybe she should think twice about giving *BAG hand jobs* in full view of the paps. Something else the Scarjo', Portmans, and Knightleys don't really do in public.



Brian Austin Green hand jobs lmaoooooo


----------



## MichelleAntonia

BagOuttaHell said:


> My point is that there is no comparison. Not to the Jolie of today or Jolie when she was Megan's age.
> 
> IMO when Megan says she is passing on scripts so she is not compared to her it is a result of the blunts she wants to legalize. And when she disses actresses that are around her age who have a more impressive resume it is out of jealousy because she probably wasn't considered for their parts in the first place. (Like Scarjo and Natalie) and in comes the its because of my looks excuse. Just like Jessica Biel. She also lacks class. Like maybe she should think twice about giving BAG hand jobs in full view of the paps. Something else the Scarjo', Portmans, and Knightleys don't really do in public.



cmon now, tell us how you really feel.

LOL


----------



## MichelleAntonia

and personally, i want to see these handjob pics


----------



## Tangerine

MichelleAntonia said:


> and personally, i want to see these handjob pics



They aren't that bad. At ALL. She has her hand really high up on his leg..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that's a handjob? where have *i* been?


----------



## Lec8504

I want to see too lol


----------



## Star*kitten

I loved Angelina when she was younger and more "crazy" - now she is a bit TOO holy  and perfect for me!
Still like her though =)

What I wanted to say: no way Megan resembles a young Angelina!
Angelina may have been not that classy when she was younger but she never came across as slutty in a cheap way or even a bit "tranny" and FAKE-looking (sorry for my honest words to all the Megan fans).
Btw I like Megan in the shots where she has no or little makeup and wears jeans etc.. very pretty girl!
I just don't like her when she is so perfectly made up in a bit trashy way if you know what I mean, it only looks fake imo.

But in no way is she the same wild free spirit that Angelina was ca. her "Gia" days!
Angelina was always naturally sensual even in her craziest days, Megan never.
Just my opinion of corse


----------



## Danica

Everything that comes out of this woman's mouth is pure stupidity. Every interview that she gives, she honestly does it to herself. She can point fingers at everyone else for how she's viewed, but again, when you are consistently making idiotic comments, what do you expect?!


----------



## plr16

I have no idea about the BAG job thing, but here's a similar/funny link where Megan does something similar: 

http://www.wwtdd.com/2009/02/so-far-so-good/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Lec8504 said:


> so you're saying that angelina letting billy bob grope her public isn't as bad as some of the things that megan has done?  Or kissing her brother?  *Angelina sure didn't have class when she was young imo.  *
> 
> also you thinking that she's "dissing" angelina might just be one-sided, from the interviews that I saw of Megan it just seemed like she didn't want to be compare to Angelina, that she wants to make a name for herself (what actress doesn't) and that she, in all honesty is in awe of angelina.  I think that it's actually a compliment to Angelina more than anything.
> 
> and what's BAG hand jobs?
> 
> btw i'm not saying she's in the natalie portman league or anything like that, but I think that she has a potential to become a good actress, we just need to see.



But she had the recognition for her work by the time she was Fox's age. Hence no comparison. 

So moving on to her current peers like Scarjo and others who she has dissed eventhough they have more impressive resumes at the same age. Time for Meg to put up or shut up. 

BAG= Brian Austin Green
handjobs= Her hands. His balls.

Here is a pic. But Meg claims she hasn't done this since 7th grade.

http://yeeeah.com/2006/05/26/megan-fox-gives-a-hand/


----------



## CoachGirl12

Entertainment Weekly Covershoot


----------



## CoachGirl12




----------



## Charlie

CoachGirl12 said:


> Entertainment Weekly Covershoot



Well, hello there! She looks gorgeous. I love the new avatar S!


----------



## Lec8504

^ oh gosh those pics....people will make something out of nothing if they can.  

Honestly I can see why girls don't like her, she's too in your face with her looks and her attitude.  But I actually like her for that, she's not pretending that she doesn't know that she's hot like most stars out there.   And for her making stupid comments, sometimes i like to think that she actually has a dry sense of humor and likes to poke fun...but who knows.

I can understand why she's staring in blockbuster movies instead of underground movies that showcase her acting chops ... hm...a movie that will make you more famous and pays you more..seems like a win win to me.  And honestly I dont think she's that great of an actress (yes i admire her looks but i'm not blind)..so maybe later once she gets more experience she can develop her acting skills more...not everyone is born with amazing acting chops like the holy angelina jolie.  



Star*kitten said:


> Angelina may have been not that classy when she was younger but she never came across as slutty in a cheap way



um...lol letting a guy grope her in public is cheap to me..but we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## birkinbag

the difference between angelina and megan is that angelina doesn't give a crap what people think of her and she does whatever she wants and seems to always have while megan, despite what she says, does care.  otherwise, she wouldn't be responding to these things so often.


----------



## Lec8504

it must be only me but I think Angelina really cares about what everyone says about her the most despite the front that she puts up.  She seems to have some insecurity issues that stems from whatever issue she has with her father when she was young.  Of course I don't know for sure because I don't know how she is in real life but that's just the vibe i get from her.


----------



## Lec8504

wow love the new pics!  She looks really stunning in bright and vibrant colors


----------



## sab_angel

haha this thread is suppose to be about Megan & Brian Austin Green isnt it???

are they still even together?!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^who the heck knows!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

BagOuttaHell said:


> But she had the recognition for her work by the time she was Fox's age. Hence no comparison.
> 
> So moving on to her current peers like Scarjo and others who she has dissed eventhough they have more impressive resumes at the same age. Time for Meg to put up or shut up.
> 
> BAG= Brian Austin Green
> handjobs= Her hands. His balls.
> 
> Here is a pic. But Meg claims she hasn't done this since 7th grade.
> 
> http://yeeeah.com/2006/05/26/megan-fox-gives-a-hand/




 there are much worse pics of the beckhams and no one is calling them trashy. 

anyway, does it really matter? you've made it clear that you don't like megan, do you have to try and convince others why THEY shouldn't like her as well? i think whatever can be said about megan, there are things just as "bad" that can be said about angelina at some point. but ya know what, that's my opinion, and my perception of her. just like your dislike for megan is based on your perception of her. not everyone is going to dislike her for the reasons you do, or like angelina for the reasons you do, etc. isn't that ok? arguing your opinion is kind of useless because people who like megan will still like her, it's not like they don't already know all these things about her. same with angelina. 

let's just agree to disagree about these ladies and leave it at that. if that's alright.


----------



## Charlie

sab_angel said:


> haha this thread is suppose to be about Megan & Brian Austin Green isnt it???
> 
> are they still even together?!



Kinda :/



> *Earlier this afternoon, you mentioned Brian Austin Green. There are always rumors about you guys.*
> Brian and I are not engaged, because when you're engaged, your goal is marriage. And I don't think that's a realistic goal for me right now. I know I'm not capable at this point in my life of being a good partner or a good wife. That's like a joke. We're sort of trying to figure out what our relationship is.



http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20246950_20263258_20284375_4,00.html


----------



## Charlie

Lec8504 said:


> ^ oh gosh those pics....people will make something out of nothing if they can.



I know, I bet that lasted a few seconds to the contrary of the usual grabbing between Jolie and  Thornton... or Jolie French kissing her brother :s



Lec8504 said:


> Honestly I can see why girls don't like her, she's too in your face with her looks and her attitude.  But I actually like her for that, she's not pretending that she doesn't know that she's hot like most stars out there.   And for her making stupid comments, sometimes i like to think that she actually has a dry sense of humor and likes to poke fun...but who knows.
> 
> um...lol letting a guy grope her in public is cheap to me..but we'll agree to disagree.



I agree with you. Before adopting Maddox, especially during the time she was married to Billy Bob, Angelina was super trashy. Remember that red carpet scene? "we were just done f***ing in the limo"... WTF. 

oh, she did look like a tranny once or twice before. I think she is beautiful now.






I like Megan Fox too. I don't even know why people keep comparing them.



MichelleAntonia said:


> ^that's a handjob? where have *i* been?







Tangerine said:


> Sure Megan says some outrageous and possibly controversial things, in the vein of Angelina back in the day, but the huge difference between Megan now and Angelina then, IMO, is that Megan seems to have a sense of humor about the things she says to the press. Angelina didn't seem to then, nor does she seem to now, regardless of what she is or isn't saying these days.



ITA 100%


----------



## Charlie

I found this


----------



## Forever I am...

She does look great in the new covershoot....

About Angie, yea I guess back in the day she was a lil wacked out crazy...I mean Megan is definitely a gorgeous woman,,,I would just like her more if she cleaned up her act a little bit. But she has years to do that, and she's definitely better than a lot of other girls in the public eye...


----------



## tatu_002

skyla said:


> She's pretty but in a really hard, cheap way.  Not that that's a bad thing, but she definately appeals more to men than she does to women.



Thats exactly the description I am looking for.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

MichelleAntonia said:


> there are much worse pics of the beckhams and no one is calling them trashy.
> 
> anyway, does it really matter? you've made it clear that you don't like megan, do you have to try and convince others why THEY shouldn't like her as well? i think whatever can be said about megan, there are things just as "bad" that can be said about angelina at some point. but ya know what, that's my opinion, and my perception of her. just like your dislike for megan is based on your perception of her. not everyone is going to dislike her for the reasons you do, or like angelina for the reasons you do, etc. isn't that ok? arguing your opinion is kind of useless because people who like megan will still like her, it's not like they don't already know all these things about her. same with angelina.
> 
> let's just agree to disagree about these ladies and leave it at that. if that's alright.



I was not trying to convince or argue with anyone about anything. I stated my opinion on comments that have come from the idiot's interviews. I was asked a question and I responded. 

I don't think anyone is trying to understand why one may like or dislike a certain celeb. To each their own. Everyone's opinion has been respected.


----------



## ci7h2ino4

i want to have her body!!!  she has a perfect figure.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Charlie said:


> Well, hello there! She looks gorgeous. I love the new avatar S!


haha, thanks S! She is really beautiful, I wish I had her body too!


----------



## Charlie

MichelleAntonia said:


> there are much worse pics of the beckhams and no one is calling them trashy.
> 
> anyway, does it really matter? you've made it clear that you don't like megan, do you have to try and convince others why THEY shouldn't like her as well? i think whatever can be said about megan, there are things just as "bad" that can be said about angelina at some point. but ya know what, that's my opinion, and my perception of her. just like your dislike for megan is based on your perception of her. not everyone is going to dislike her for the reasons you do, or like angelina for the reasons you do, etc. isn't that ok? arguing your opinion is kind of useless because people who like megan will still like her, it's not like they don't already know all these things about her. same with angelina.
> 
> let's just agree to disagree about these ladies and leave it at that. if that's alright.



Somehow I missed this yesterday  I completely agree with you.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Paris June 13, 2009*


----------



## shesnochill

I think both Angelina and Megan are gorgeous women. They both carry a different type of sexiness to them. Megan is more .. exotic sexy while Angelina carries a more classy sexiness. I love em both!~

Here are some recent pics:











They make an adorable couple!!!!​


----------



## gemruby41

*Promoting in Berlin June 14, 2009*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## csre

i do not like that dress at all, it is too much, even for her (imo)

and she should know by now that her hair like that doesn't look good, it makes her forehead look enormous! and gives some weird effect like if she was getting bold or something (like there is too little hair in the front)


----------



## boomie

Wow...I wish I was that confident, heck, I wish I looked like her!

I think she's stunning.  I also love Angelina, and I can see the comparisons in that they're both rebels in what they say/do (although with Angie, not so much any more), have tattoos and are light-eyed and dark haired.  That's where the resemblance ends, for me.

Angelina has matured greatly and she's a wonderful actress.  Megan...is in Transformers.  But sheesh she's stunning.


----------



## Lady V

gemruby41 said:


>



This dress is sexy and TDF!!! Although I wish she wouldve worn a bra! LOL! Megan has definitely lost a lot of weight due to her upcoming movie: _Jennifer's Body(?) _


----------



## Forever I am...

She looks good. That dress is amazing. Yea she shouldve worn a bra but its not that bad,,,,if I don't wear a bra, jeez my boobs look bad lol

I love the pictures with shia lebouf or however u spell his name. They look good together,,,,he's prob thinking, "damn she's fine and she's on my arm" haha

But she has a bf


----------



## meluvs2shop

wow...that dress....


----------



## Vinyl

Uh, she needs a bra.  Was it that hard to put on a strapless bra or something? It's an amazing dress, but going bra-less sorta ruined that.  

She looks so hot w/Shia though!


----------



## Forever I am...

I think she thought she'd look sexier if she didn't wear a bra, but that dress is already sexy as hell


----------



## leothelnss

yikes, I think that dress is... not classy.
On the other hand, she has a great body.


----------



## Tangerine

I think this was a great look for her. I instantly thought of "Rome" on HBO (oh man do I miss that show..... lolll)


----------



## katiex10204

i really don't like her hair slicked back like that


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow that red dress looks smokin on her body, I think she looks fantastic!


----------



## Veelyn

If she is with Shia now, I wonder if she will get her "Brian" tat covered?


----------



## CoachGirl12

Charlie said:


> I found this


HAHA S, this is funny!


----------



## Jahpson

annaversary said:


> I think both Angelina and Megan are gorgeous women. They both carry a different type of sexiness to them. Megan is more .. exotic sexy while Angelina carries a more classy sexiness. I love em both!~
> 
> Here are some recent pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make an adorable couple!!!!​


 

wow, she does have a great shape!! I retract my "pretty from the neck up" statements! 

Love her dress.


----------



## gemruby41

*London premiere of &#8220;Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen&#8221; June 15, 2009*


----------



## Veelyn

Wow, her face looks really different there! Her chin looks wider. And that dress doesn't flatter her boobs. But I love the back of her dress and her hair!


----------



## Lec8504

LOVE the black dress, I think she looks stunning in it.  But you're right in that when they did a close up of her boobs = not good.  Her boobs have always been weird to me...like they're so far apart and hang really low :/

I don't like the red dress..and her hair omg.  Seriously those harsh part does not do anything for her face.  She really does need to realize that she doesnt have a small forehead to be able to pull of those type of hairstyles.

edit- i notice that in almost all of her pics..she likes to show off that ugly marilyn tattoo.  Like she always position her hand in an awkward position to show it off lol


----------



## abandonedimages

I always thought he was insanely cute (although hes got a more rugged look going on these days), and she is so beautiful! Shoot, I wish I looked like her!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i'm actually LOVING all the dresses lately!


----------



## abandonedimages

Charlie said:


> I wish I had her whole everything, even those weird looking boobs. I love her



i second this wish!


----------



## shesnochill

I am loving the back of that black dress @ the London premiere!~


----------



## Jahpson

that black dress is a winner.

I like her Marilyn tat.


----------



## Veelyn

^ Me too


----------



## daffyduck

Is this a before/after picture or a look-a-like?


----------



## Jahpson

looks like a look alike. Meg's hairline is pushed further back. not to mention Meg looks naturally high, while the other girl looks wide awake


----------



## leothelnss

I agree, the other girl doesn't look like her at all


----------



## leothelnss

gemruby41 said:


> *London premiere of &#8220;Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen&#8221; June 15, 2009*


 
Look out Tori, theres a new set in town!
Yikes...

Her hair looks *so much better *like this than pulled up, though


----------



## sandigirl

I think that's her from when she was like 16.


----------



## JAN!

OMFG that dress is so gorgeous and it couldn't be more beautiful on any other girl!


----------



## Tara one

Her face kinda reminds me of Lindsey Lohan's in this pic.http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b266/gemruby41/TPF/megan-fox-6159-8.jpg?t=1245091068


----------



## Megs

My brother saw her at the London premiere and took a ton of pictures of and with her!


----------



## gemruby41

*Promoting in Moscow June 16, 2009*


----------



## Jahpson

all the men look great! love those suits.

pink dress with red heels....jurors still out on that one


----------



## Veelyn

I dont like the red with the pink...

And she kind of looks like Katy Perry in the first pic


----------



## Veelyn

sandigirl said:


> I think that's her from when she was like 16.



I think so too


----------



## slgirl dilani

Charles said:


> Exactly...now who do you think knows more about what porn stars look like?
> 
> I stand by MY opinion!
> 
> Victoria Beckham looks like a well dressed skeleton.


 
talking of porn stars lols, i dont mind even Tera Partick. I think she is much more sexier than Megan Fox. Megan is prety bt not sexy. 

My fav is Halle Berry. I love her complexion, boobs size & ass & body.

Also Tyra Banks. Didnt see her in the list?


----------



## Star*kitten

lol omg could her breast look any faker ~.~

but like her hair that way much better too!


----------



## Kassandra.

Who is she anyway? A playboy girl or something? I think she looks cheap. No class whatsoever. The "worlds sexiest woman" should combine looks and class. This chick definitely doesn't. Oh and who gets to vote in order for her to be "crowned"? That's really funny!


----------



## sandigirl

Kassandra. said:


> Who is she anyway? A playboy girl or something? I think she looks cheap. No class whatsoever. The "worlds sexiest woman" should combine looks and class. This chick definitely doesn't. Oh and who gets to vote in order for her to be "crowned"? That's really funny!


She is an actress. In the Transformers movies.


----------



## Lec8504

Kassandra. said:


> Who is she anyway? A playboy girl or something? I think she looks cheap. No class whatsoever. The "worlds sexiest woman" should combine looks and class. This chick definitely doesn't. Oh and who gets to vote in order for her to be "crowned"? That's really funny!


 
sexiest is sexiest.  There doesn't need to be class/cute/smart or anything like that in it.  And it's voted by men...online.   This is what MOST men think, and I can't say I disagree with them.


----------



## Lec8504

^ I don't think that they're fake.  They're just really far apart.  She has pretty small boobs for fake boobs then.  



Jahpson said:


> all the men look great! love those suits.
> 
> pink dress with red heels....jurors still out on that one


 
agree.  Shia looks great!  Not the greatest look for her.  And i hate hate that hair style..other people can pull it off..not her though.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she does formal really well!


god, michael bay makes me laugh. ppl thought christian bale's rant was bad? apparently it's no secret that michael bay is consistently worse. and he's in a position of authority! and that's not the end of his douchery. but ya know, it's entertaining


----------



## Charlie

Looking good, I also think her boobs are real, they are saggy and little


----------



## Charlie

Jahpson said:


> looks like a look alike. Meg's hairline is pushed further back. not to mention Meg looks naturally high, while the other girl looks wide awake



ITA.



Megs said:


> My brother saw her at the London premiere and took a ton of pictures of and with her!



Do you have any to share??


----------



## Star*kitten

Lec8504 said:


> ^ *I don't think that they're fake.*  They're just really far apart.  She has pretty small boobs for fake boobs then.
> 
> 
> 
> agree.  Shia looks great!  Not the greatest look for her.  And i hate hate that hair style..other people can pull it off..not her though.



yes that could be very well true!
I just said they LOOK fake in this pic 
reminds me of Tori S.


----------



## Star*kitten

Lec8504 said:


> sexiest is sexiest. * There doesn't need to be class/cute/smart or anything like that in it.  And it's voted by men...online.   This is what MOST men think*, and I can't say I disagree with them.



true, but it's kind of sad that *most men* seem to prefer the bit unnatural, forced and imo aggressive sexy way a la Megan, than just the natural sensual sexy way of so many other gorgeous women!


----------



## natalie78

sandigirl said:


> She is an actress. In the Transformers movies.


 
The words "acting" and "Transformers movies" probably shouldn't go in the same sentence.


----------



## Jahpson

Star*kitten said:


> true, but it's kind of sad that *most men* seem to prefer the bit unnatural, forced and imo aggressive sexy way a la Megan, than just the natural sensual sexy way of so many other gorgeous women!


 

I think they jsut want to screw her...not marry her. lol


----------



## Star*kitten

Jahpson said:


> I think they jsut want to screw her...not marry her. lol



lol true!


----------



## tatu_002

Jahpson said:


> I think they jsut want to screw her...not marry her. lol



SO ture !!!


----------



## Lec8504

Jahpson said:


> I think they jsut want to screw her...not marry her. lol


 
yup.  And that's why she's sexinest, not "most likely to bring home to mom".


----------



## Lec8504

Star*kitten said:


> true, but it's kind of sad that *most men* seem to prefer the bit unnatural, forced and imo aggressive sexy way a la Megan, than just the natural sensual sexy way of so many other gorgeous women!


 
hm that might be true...she has a very "in your face" type of look.   And almost everyone in hollywood is unnatural so they're probably like "whatever as long as the end result is hot" heheh.


----------



## Lec8504

yeah...her boobs are not one of the best assett that she has lol


----------



## Belle49

My cousin spent time with her at the premiere in Paris and she said she was STUNNING, the only bad thing she said was that she was a royal ***** and kept saying how she hates the fans (apparently there was a big group outside of the place taking photos)


----------



## sab_angel

Love her dresses!


----------



## csre

natalie78 said:


> The words "acting" and "Transformers movies" probably shouldn't go in the same sentence.


lol, true data!

i also think sexy should include a little class, but men can be so basic


----------



## Charlie

Charles said:


> Victoria Beckham looks like a well dressed skeleton.



muahahahahaha, love you Charles!!



Lec8504 said:


> yup.  And that's why she's sexinest, not "most likely to bring home to mom".



Exactly... Also, I am woman and I voted for her


----------



## sandigirl

I feel bad for the little boy. He was just trying to give her a flower. 






 More pics of the kid trying to hand it to her. http://dlisted.com/node/32554


----------



## msJenna

What a b#(@*#(!#&


----------



## msJenna

daffyduck said:


> Is this a before/after picture or a look-a-like?



It's not a look alike. That's her pre-surgery!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

whether or not she's generally a ***** or not, who knows. but in a situation where there's a ton of chaos, like paps all up in her face, it's quite possible that she didn't even notice the kid. or couldn't let go of the guard's hand to take the flower.

it's a lot more likely that she was grimacing as a reaction to all the paps than the kid.


----------



## Tangerine

MichelleAntonia said:


> whether or not she's generally a ***** or not, who knows. but in a situation where there's a ton of chaos, like paps all up in her face, it's quite possible that she didn't even notice the kid. or couldn't let go of the guard's hand to take the flower.
> 
> it's a lot more likely that she was grimacing as a reaction to all the paps than the kid.




I think at this point people want her to fail so badly that they will jump on ANYTHING. Yeah she says some ~controversial~ things that might come off as gauche, but really, the cattiness about her on the net is OUT OF CONTROL. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. Even if she IS a ***** she is one ***** yelling...  there are 100,000 *****es yelling back.

Who knows the context of that pic.. she could have been blinded or something.


----------



## msJenna

If someone was putting a flower in my face. I'd take it. The flower was like three inches from her face! She so saw it


----------



## Veelyn

MichelleAntonia said:


> whether or not she's generally a ***** or not, who knows. but in a situation where there's a ton of chaos, like paps all up in her face, it's quite possible that she didn't even notice the kid. or couldn't let go of the guard's hand to take the flower.
> 
> it's a lot more likely that she was grimacing as a reaction to all the paps than the kid.







Tangerine said:


> I think at this point people want her to fail so badly that they will jump on ANYTHING. Yeah she says some ~controversial~ things that might come off as gauche, but really, the cattiness about her on the net is OUT OF CONTROL. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. Even if she IS a ***** she is one ***** yelling...  there are 100,000 *****es yelling back.
> 
> Who knows the context of that pic.. she could have been blinded or something.



I TOTALLY agree! And if you look at the other pics, she had a sweater or something in her other hand so she couldn't of grabbed the flower. I have to believe she was making a face like that because of all the paps around her with their camera's flashing in her face and all their questions. And in a few of the pictures, she looks like she is yelling at her guard or something. Who's to say she isn't yelling at him for not letting her stop to sign autographs?


----------



## diamondprincess

Lec8504 said:


> ^ lol what do u mean by "dare"? Is angelina some goddess now that mere mortals can't even be consider on the same page as her? Megan is truly beautiful, and her look (be it intentional or not) does mirror Angelina's a lot..the only difference is that Angelina is more matured, while Megan is more fresh.
> 
> I can't compare their personality because none of us know how they are in real life.


 
*IMO,* yes I think that Angie is close to perfect. Megan's skin is awful, you can see that even with her 20lbs of makeup. She wished she had Angie's bone structure. lol I do not think Megan is beautiful...sexy yes, not beautiful.


----------



## diamondprincess

BagOuttaHell said:


> I agree.
> 
> The comparisons are coming from Megan when she says how she does not want to be like her. *I guess she thinks there is some perception out there that she is the next Jolie*.


 
Ha ha, she wishes. When Angie was her age, she had much more credible acting credits under her belt. Megan will be nothing more than an action movie actress. What else has she done?


----------



## sandigirl

Personally I really like her. Especially because she's so outspoken. So I don't want her to fail. I don't want anyone one to fail actually. I'm just saying I feel bad for the little boy. All he wanted to do was give her a flower.

I don't think Megan will be the next "Jolie" as she has said herself other than dark hair  action movies and tattoos their are no similarities. Megan is also a very very mediocre actress as she has said herself her job in the movie is just to be there and look hot. Michael Bay hired her because of her looks. Which she has openly admitted but yet hasn't talked about a desire to improve. Where as Angelina is one of the top actresses of our generation. She isn't only viewed as beautiful but well respected for her craft. So I don't think she'll ever come close. I find Angelina to be a bit overrated looks wise though. Sometimes I'm like WOW she is gorgeous. Others I'm like this is "the most beautiful woman in the world"? Really? Like at Cannes I really didn't think she looked all that great. Like most did. No matter how hard I stare at the pics I still don't think she looks great. The media has pushed Angelina Jolie "the most beautiful woman in the world" down our throats to where a lot of people haven't formed their own opinion. Angelina is no doubt beautiful but i think their are women who are equally beautiful.


----------



## diamondprincess

msJenna said:


> It's not a look alike. That's her pre-surgery!


 
Wow, hmmm........she is so manufactured


----------



## BagOuttaHell

diamondprincess said:


> Ha ha, she wishes. When Angie was her age, she had much more credible acting credits under her belt. Megan will be nothing more than an action movie actress. *What else has she done?*


 
Told us that she is badass. That she likes to have sex all day everyday, women are 'jus jellus' of her and men and women are intimidated, she likes to get high, she plays video games and omg she poops and farts!!!!. And then of course the go to revelation ...wait for it....she is bisexual. 
All the original stuff you read in just about any issue of Maxim. Heck even Jessica Simpson has said some of this stuff.

Even her so called outspokenness and outrageousness is LAME.

But I will give her this. Her comments regarding Disney were spot on.


----------



## meela188

Lec8504 said:


> ^ I don't think that they're fake. They're just really far apart.


 
Megan's boobs ARE fake they have before an dafter pics of her breasts in the celebrit plastic surgery thread. But Megan's boobs are naturally far apart, enhancing them will not change that.


----------



## Lec8504

Tangerine said:


> I think at this point people want her to fail so badly that they will jump on ANYTHING. Yeah she says some ~controversial~ things that might come off as gauche, but really, the cattiness about her on the net is OUT OF CONTROL. Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. Even if she IS a ***** she is one ***** yelling... there are 100,000 *****es yelling back.
> 
> Who knows the context of that pic.. she could have been blinded or something.


 
agree....wow..this post is spot on.


----------



## Lec8504

meela188 said:


> Megan's boobs ARE fake they have before an dafter pics of her breasts in the celebrit plastic surgery thread. But Megan's boobs are naturally far apart, enhancing them will not change that.


 
well none of us have felt her boobs or are her plastic surgeon so none of us knows FOR SURE.  That's great that you think that they are fake..i personally don't.  I just think that she likes to wear push up most of the time   And BA can help make boobs closer together, it depends on technique of the plastic surgeon.


----------



## Lec8504

BagOuttaHell said:


> Told us that she is badass. That she likes to have sex all day everyday, women are 'jus jellus' of her and men and women are intimidated, she likes to get high, she plays video games and omg she poops and farts!!!!. And then of course the go to revelation ...wait for it....she is bisexual.
> All the original stuff you read in just about any issue of Maxim. Heck even Jessica Simpson has said some of this stuff.
> 
> Even her so called outspokenness and outrageousness is LAME.
> 
> But I will give her this. Her comments regarding Disney were spot on.


 
most of her comments are spot on.  About the twilight boy, about other stuff.   Maybe it's not the popular opinion but hey at least she has an opinion.  

any other pics of megan lately?   I'm trying to find pics of her when she did her promo for the movie in korea...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

diamondprincess said:


> *IMO,* yes I think that Angie is close to perfect. Megan's skin is awful, you can see that even with her 20lbs of makeup. She wished she had Angie's bone structure. lol I do not think Megan is beautiful...sexy yes, not beautiful.



see, i think it's the other way around. megan is a lot more attractive to me than angelina. i think angelina is highly, highly overrated. fine, megan isn't the greatest actress. but personally, i think it's a joke that angelina has an oscar. i think her acting is just as unimpressive as megan's. so it's all opinion. there's no success in attempting to prove *facts* here by arguing, because there are none. there is no bottom line, there is no definitive reason why one is "better" than the other.


but i don't think anyone is close to perfect. not megan, not anyone. they're just attractive to me or they're not.


----------



## Tangerine

BagOuttaHell said:


> Told us that she is badass. That she likes to have sex all day everyday, women are 'jus jellus' of her and men and women are intimidated, she likes to get high, she plays video games and omg she poops and farts!!!!. And then of course the go to revelation ...wait for it....she is bisexual.
> All the original stuff you read in just about any issue of Maxim. Heck even Jessica Simpson has said some of this stuff.
> 
> Even her so called outspokenness and outrageousness is LAME.



Damn you are on a misson... :weird:



Did she run over your dog or something!?!


----------



## Syd

MichelleAntonia said:


> whether or not she's generally a ***** or not, who knows. but in a situation where there's a ton of chaos, like paps all up in her face, it's quite possible that she didn't even notice the kid. or couldn't let go of the guard's hand to take the flower.
> 
> it's a lot more likely that she was grimacing as a reaction to all the paps than the kid.


 

I saw the two of them with his son in Bloomingdales a couple weeks ago,and they sure didn't want to be noticed.She had on a hat,sunglasses and had her head down the entire time,Brian was looking around but he was not very friendly looking either.The poor kid (his son) was just tagging along trying to keep up with them while they shopped,and I didn't see anyone ask them for photos or autographs while they were there,


----------



## Charlie

Tangerine said:


> Damn you are on a misson... :weird:
> Did she run over your dog or something!?!



OMG, I love your sense of humor!! I swear you can be so clever!! 




meela188 said:


> Megan's boobs ARE fake they have before an dafter pics of her breasts in the celebrit plastic surgery thread. But Megan's boobs are naturally far apart, enhancing them will not change that.



fake? I don't think so. She has pancake titties, they are so not fake. 










MichelleAntonia said:


> whether or not she's generally a ***** or not, who knows. but in a situation where there's a ton of chaos, like paps all up in her face, it's quite possible that she didn't even notice the kid. or couldn't let go of the guard's hand to take the flower.
> 
> it's a lot more likely that she was grimacing as a reaction to all the paps than the kid.



Totally agree, it even seems like she wanted to let go of the body guard..


----------



## Tangerine

Charlie said:


> OMG, I love your sense of humor!! I swear you can be so clever!!



Awww thanks Charlie!


----------



## meela188

Lec8504 said:


> well none of us have felt her boobs or are her plastic surgeon so none of us knows FOR SURE. That's great that you think that they are fake..i personally don't. I just think that she likes to wear push up most of the time  And BA can help make boobs closer together, it depends on technique of the plastic surgeon.


 
My step-brother is a plastic surgeon and i've interned for him. Megan's breasts were very saggy and far apart prior to her augmentation. As i stated in my earlier posts implants can't change that Megan's breast are far apart but they can help with the sagg. megan has also had a small bump on the bridge of her nose shaven down, very subtle but it made a huge difference, just check out the *BEFOE AND AFTER PICS*:

This first link is to Megan's breast http://plasticsergeant.com/celebrity/megan-fox-boob-job

This second one is to Megan's nose job http://plasticsergeant.com/celebrity/megan-fox-nose-job

this third is for Megan's lip injections but if you scroll to the bottom left pic you can also see her old nose http://plasticsergeant.com/celebrity/megan-fox-lips-augmentation

*if anyone can copy the pics on here it would be helpful, thanks.*


----------



## meela188

Charlie said:


> fake? I don't think so. She has pancake titties, they are so not fake.


 
Megan's breasts were very saggy before, If you can posts the pics on the link i posted, this computer never lets me copy and paste.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I wish there was a mf plastic surgery thread, so the experts can post in there and have a field day without hogging the thread for everyone else who doesn't give a damn.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LMAO, yeah! i really don't give a crap either.....


----------



## sandigirl

meela188 said:


> * if anyone can copy the pics on here it would be helpful, thanks.*


Here you go. 













  Megan has clearly had plastic surgery but with a lot of it. It's done well IMO. Unlike most who end up looking worse. I just hope she doesn't keep on and keep on getting it.


----------



## meela188

^^Thanks, and since this is the thread for ALL things Megan Fox i will say my piece about her plastic surgery. Megan had very subtle changes but they made a drastic difference, hopefully she will stop where she is at now because she looks beautiful now.


----------



## csre

So, boobs, nose and lips? 

i guess you can get fake pancake titties after all


----------



## Star*kitten

^imo she did look beautiful before her surgeries too!
don't understand why she did it in the first plase 
(the only thing I can somehow understand is doing the better-skin-thing)

she is looking mabye more "100% perfect" now but sadly faker too...

yea, hope she stops now with it!

I always think what a shame, she really has the potential to be beyond STUNNING.. but she wastes it with looking like a perfect barbie doll without much character


----------



## Lec8504

meela188 said:


> My step-brother is a plastic surgeon and i've interned for him. Megan's breasts were very saggy and far apart prior to her augmentation. As i stated in my earlier posts implants can't change that Megan's breast are far apart but they can help with the sagg. megan has also had a small bump on the bridge of her nose shaven down, very subtle but it made a huge difference, just check out the *BEFOE AND AFTER PICS*:



good to know...but like i said before..unless one you guys are her actual plastic surgeon or have felt her boobs then I'll still believe what I believe.  
_
Edit- nevermind..don't want to keep on prolonging the whole surgery thing._

and yes we all know she's had some work but who hasn't had work done in Hollywood?  Even Angie got her nose fix and probably a couple of other minor surgeries.  As long as they don't over do it and they are happy with themselves then it doesn't matter imo.  

Now...where are the new pics?  I heard Megan and Austin are back together again? hehe


----------



## MichelleAntonia

hmm, i think i saw a few pics of them driving around together...

i hope they're back together because that means i'll be seeing him more too


----------



## MichelleAntonia

these are from the end of may, have we seen them before?















can't seem to find any with brian though..


----------



## Lec8504

http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/cel...fox-and-brian-austin-green-bbq-lovers-214834/

yay found them!  but I don't know how to post pics from that site...can anyone help?

Michelle- I don't remember seeing the ones where she's wearing the blue jeans...i actually them....are they 7's?


----------



## Star*kitten

MichelleAntonia said:


> these are from the end of may, have we seen them before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't seem to find any with brian though..



in these pics I like her a lot lookwise


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

thxs for the before n after pics..


----------



## plr16

As for fake or not fake, all of us females know the wonders modern lingerie can do. Her chest seems to change from picture to picture, its probably different bras, we all know that a great push-up bra can create an awesome effect!

And isn't her chest more likely to be placed far apart if its natural and made entirely of breast tissue and not of fat?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Lec8504 said:


> http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/cel...fox-and-brian-austin-green-bbq-lovers-214834/
> 
> yay found them!  but I don't know how to post pics from that site...can anyone help?
> 
> Michelle- I don't remember seeing the ones where she's wearing the blue jeans...i actually them....are they 7's?



yeah, tpf only allows pics hosted by a select few sites, so you have to re-upload it. i always do photobucket or tinypic. here's the best one of them:







and i'm not sure if those jeans are 7's..i can only ever tell by the back pocket! anyone else know?


----------



## Lec8504

^ thanks!  and yeah same here, I can usually only tell by the back pockets but the wash reminds me of some of my 7's....just mine don't look as good as hers..her thin legs might be the main reason y hehe.



plr16 said:


> As for fake or not fake, all of us females know the wonders modern lingerie can do. Her chest seems to change from picture to picture, its probably different bras, we all know that a great push-up bra can create an awesome effect!
> 
> And isn't her chest more likely to be placed far apart if its natural and made entirely of breast tissue and not of fat?



agree.  The before and after pic are so misleading..paparapzi can take and upload the most unflattering pics...one pic is one where she's not wearing a bra at all and the other pic she's obviously wearing a good push up bra.  I mean I have push up bras that can make me look two cup size bigger....and it also depends on the shape of your breast.   Unless she has breast implants that likes to play peek-a-boo then I can only assume that she likes to wear push up bras.  There's recent pics of her with small boobs, then there's pics of her with big boobs, then small.....


----------



## csre

i like them together... 

not sure about the jeans either, from that view they could be anything. She has a nice, very diverse, jean collection; nobody jeans, siwy, fidelity Octavia, true religion, blank denim, Frankie B, levis, current elliott, diesel, j brand, you name it!...So it is quite difficult to know


----------



## missisa07

I used to love her.  Now she's starting to look really fake looking.


----------



## shesnochill

Plastic surgery or not she's gorgeous, end of discussion!




















​


----------



## meela188

Lec8504 said:


> ^ thanks! and yeah same here, I can usually only tell by the back pockets but the wash reminds me of some of my 7's....just mine don't look as good as hers..her thin legs might be the main reason y hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> agree. The before and after pic are so misleading..paparapzi can take and upload the most unflattering pics...one pic is one where she's not wearing a bra at all and the other pic she's obviously wearing a good push up bra. I mean I have push up bras that can make me look two cup size bigger....and it also depends on the shape of your breast. Unless she has breast implants that likes to play peek-a-boo then I can only assume that she likes to wear push up bras. There's recent pics of her with small boobs, then there's pics of her with big boobs, then small.....


 

My pointing out that Megan has had her boobs done has little to do with her size but rather the sag factor of her breasts. i am not basing it on size because a good bra can hide alot, but naturall breasts don't go from very saggy to standing at attention. If you see recent pics of Megan with a bathing suit on or without a bra all together, you can tell that she had some work done. your breasts can not go from really saggy, to being able to hold up a string bikini, Megan old breasts would not have stood a chance in a bikini top without underwire.  As for Megan's nose job that is pretty obvious and not even debatable at this point. let me just add this last part to be clear, having plastic surgery does not make someone a bad person, its goal is to enhance natural beauty and women should use tools that are at their disposal as long as they don't go overboard. I also don't take anything away from Megan because she has had plastic surgery, that was not the point of me bringing it up. Women should be able to discuss these types of things openly without getting upset. there may be members reading this thread who also have saggy breasts and thought they had no recourse, tpf members may have other problems with their breasts, nose whatever and say hey "Megan looks great that may be something i want to look into".


----------



## missisa07

*don't shoot me: found this on another forum lol*


----------



## Jahpson

@ having sex with brian as charity


and i can't believe there are rumors about her being a tranny. I firmly believe that she is 100% female. People can be so cruel (jealousy?)


----------



## katiex10204

^agreed. i don't see how she looks like a tranny @ all


----------



## Jahpson

FullyLoaded said:


> I wish there was a mf plastic surgery thread, so the experts can post in there and have a field day without hogging the thread for everyone else who doesn't give a damn.




seriously.

she is still and will remain gorgeous.


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> Told us that she is badass. That she likes to have sex all day everyday, women are 'jus jellus' of her and men and women are intimidated, she likes to get high, she plays video games and omg she poops and farts!!!!. And then of course the go to revelation ...wait for it....*she is bisexual*.
> All the original stuff you read in just about any issue of Maxim. Heck even Jessica Simpson has said some of this stuff.
> 
> Even her so called outspokenness and outrageousness is LAME.
> 
> But I will give her this. Her comments regarding Disney were spot on.



so not only do women have to hold their men back from her, the men have to as well?

just cant win. LMAO


----------



## domlee

msJenna said:


> If someone was putting a flower in my face. I'd take it. The flower was like three inches from her face! She so saw it



I'm going to defend Megan Fox on this one (and along w/ all celebs that don't take flowers or even give handshakes to random people).  

While you might think it was mean of Megan Fox not to grab the flower...

1)  The paps are insane w/ their flash bulbs.  And it is quite blinding and also insane when you're trying to maneuver through it all.
2)  She may have seen the flower, but she may not have seen WHO was trying to give her the flower (remember the camera flashes).
3)  Her motive was to get from Point A to Point B as fast as possible.  Stopping for a flower, when you're being led by your bodyguard is NOT an option.  The President of the USA's motorcade doesn't stop for anyone or anything, and a good bodyguard will ensure you don't stop either.  
4)  (And this is the most important).  SAFETY.  There is a reason why NBA stars don't always shake hands w/ their fans when leaving the court to their locker rooms.  Why?  Because you don't know what a "fan" (or a stalker, or an outraged mentally unstable individual) has in their hand.  They can have a knife, a needle, razor blade, etc.  As a security precaution, they are advised NOT to touch the fans.  Same applies to this scenario.  Don't get me wrong, the rose may have been (and likely) was harmless.  But you never know...


----------



## domlee

Conveniently enough, here is Megan Fox replying about the "flower" incident.
http://www.collider.com/2009/06/21/...er-kid-photograph-and-explains-what-happened/


----------



## Veelyn

FullyLoaded said:


> I wish there was a mf plastic surgery thread, so the experts can post in there and have a field day without hogging the thread for everyone else who doesn't give a damn.



co-sign with you and the above others..


----------



## Veelyn

annaversary said:


> Plastic surgery or not she's gorgeous, end of discussion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Agree. Love the pics you posted!


----------



## Veelyn

Jahpson said:


> * @ having sex with brian as charity*
> 
> 
> and i can't believe there are rumors about her being a tranny. I firmly believe that she is 100% female. People can be so cruel (jealousy?)


----------



## shaurin

leothelnss said:


> Look out Tori, theres a new set in town!
> Yikes...
> 
> Her hair looks *so much better *like this than pulled up, though


 
I def. think Megan Fox is pretty, but I'm sorry when I saw this picture, I immediately thought of that scene in There's Something About Mary where they show that old ladies tanned wrinkled boobies!  Ha!  I'm sure it was just a bad angle though.


----------



## sandigirl

Awwwwww Megan is so sweet. 




*Megan Fox Apologizes for Snubbing Little Boy  *

Megan Fox says she didn't mean to be a mean girl.

At the June 15 London premiere of _Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen_, Fox ignored a young boy as he desperately tried to give her a yellow rose. ("Even the flower is wilting with sadness!" sniped blogger Perez Hilton.)

After seeing the photos of the boy's sad face, Fox tells Collider.com, "I feel so sad for him. That's so terrible. That kills me."

She insists she didn't realize it was a child handing her the flower.

"There were, like, 80 million people everywhere. It's dark, all I see are flashes," she says. "Everyone's yelling different things ... and I didn't know that was happening."

The star is promising to make things right with the boy.

"If you know his name, I will send him a personal apology," she says. "I'm horrified. I would never do that."

"I'm sorry, sweet boy," she goes on. "I would never do that to you, and I would gladly accept your rose if I see you again."


----------



## Lec8504

^ awww that's cute...i hope the little boy will be able to see her again 

meela- I never said anything about her supposed nose job.  And about her boobs..all I'm saying is that if she did have a BA then I don't get why her boobs keep on changing sizes in all of the diff pics we see of her.  But regardless if she does have it or not, she's still gorgeous.  

And how old is angelina and how is megan?  She still has a long way to go to "prove" herself.  All of the Angelina humpers...shesh...reminds of the Jennifer Aniston thread when all of the saint angeline followers went in there and started to bash Jennifer and defend their goddess 

A better time line is Angelina when she was Megan's age and Megan right now....lol


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i was looking for that link and article earlier, thanks domlee & sandigirl


----------



## csre

I do not see why saying someone got plastic surgery is bashing them on going off topic, this thread is about her, and that IS about her. I dont see the need to get all defensive and aggressive over it. It is just something to talk about related to her, I dont care if she looks like Jolie, or if she is man, but it is just part of the thread and everyone is free to post their thoughts on it, right? No matter if some care and some not.That is the richness of diversity, which is what we have in this forum 

Also, I do not understand why plastic surgery is considered a bad evil thing, I have nothing against it, and definitely dont think any less of someone who decides to go under the knife 

Her statement to the flower boy is so sweet


----------



## csre

some new pics from today 















she looks so good! and a white dress is quite hard to pull off


----------



## sandigirl

Very pretty. I like her hair like that.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i love everything about the white dress/hair/makeup!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks like Lara Flynn Boyle.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

csre said:


> I do not see why saying someone got plastic surgery is bashing them on going off topic, this thread is about her, and that IS about her. I dont see the need to get all defensive and aggressive over it. It is just something to talk about related to her, I dont care if she looks like Jolie, or if she is man, but it is just part of the thread and everyone is free to post their thoughts on it, right? No matter if some care and some not.That is the richness of diversity, which is what we have in this forum
> 
> Also, I do not understand why plastic surgery is considered a bad evil thing, I have nothing against it, and definitely dont think any less of someone who decides to go under the knife
> 
> Her statement to the flower boy is so sweet



i agree on all counts. i don't mind a debate between two opinions, it forces me to THINK, that's not a bad thing is it!? 

agree about surgery as well. my thoughts= what's the big deal either way?




and thanks for the pics, I LOVE that dress!! any id on it?


----------



## sunny2

domlee said:


> I'm going to defend Megan Fox on this one (and along w/ all celebs that don't take flowers or even give handshakes to random people).
> 
> While you might think it was mean of Megan Fox not to grab the flower...
> 
> 1) The paps are insane w/ their flash bulbs. And it is quite blinding and also insane when you're trying to maneuver through it all.
> 2) She may have seen the flower, but she may not have seen WHO was trying to give her the flower (remember the camera flashes).
> 3) Her motive was to get from Point A to Point B as fast as possible. Stopping for a flower, when you're being led by your bodyguard is NOT an option. The President of the USA's motorcade doesn't stop for anyone or anything, and a good bodyguard will ensure you don't stop either.
> 4) (And this is the most important). SAFETY. There is a reason why NBA stars don't always shake hands w/ their fans when leaving the court to their locker rooms. Why? Because you don't know what a "fan" (or a stalker, or an outraged mentally unstable individual) has in their hand. They can have a knife, a needle, razor blade, etc. As a security precaution, they are advised NOT to touch the fans. Same applies to this scenario. Don't get me wrong, the rose may have been (and likely) was harmless. But you never know...


 

I completely agree.... Remember she was entering/exiting the Transformer premiere.... AND she apologized.....


She is GORGEOUS!!!She's naturally beautiful and I don't think she needs much makeup.


----------



## Star*kitten

she looks good with the white dress and the make-up is good too! 

but I still  like her the most when she is casual in jeans and tshirt.. such a beautiful girl =)


----------



## Veelyn

csre said:


> I do not see why saying someone got plastic surgery is bashing them on going off topic, this thread is about her, and that IS about her. I don&#8217;t see the need to get all defensive and aggressive over it. It is just something to talk about related to her, I don&#8217;t care if she looks like Jolie, or if she is man, but it is just part of the thread and everyone is free to post their thoughts on it, right? No matter if some care and some not&#8230;.That is the richness of diversity, which is what we have in this forum
> 
> Also, I do not understand why plastic surgery is considered a bad evil thing, I have nothing against it, and definitely don&#8217;t think any less of someone who decides to go under the knife
> 
> Her statement to the flower boy is so sweet



I dont mind people discussing celebs PS, but it just gets annoying that in every thread people are talking about what someone has or hasn't had done on every other page. We don't know. But yep, people are free to talk about whatever they want, I guess thats what the ignore feature is for  *shrugs*


----------



## Veelyn

csre said:


> some new pics from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she looks so good! and a white dress is quite hard to pull off



I'm not loving this outfit or hair, but she still looks gorgeous. And I have noticed she is always turning her arm out so people can see her Marilyn tat, lol. The artist who did that did a great job though. I love her brows. They are always so perfectly shaped.


----------



## PrincessGina

i saw transformers last night. she looks gorgeous in every shot. but 2 and 1/2 hours for the film. i couldnt wait for it to end, it was so drawn out.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I think she looks AMAZING and I can't wait to see the movie!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow, she looks absolutely amazing in that white dress!


----------



## amber11

sandigirl said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megan has clearly had plastic surgery but with a lot of it. It's done well IMO. Unlike most who end up looking worse. I just hope she doesn't keep on and keep on getting it.



this doesn't look like plastic surgery to me... it looks like a really good push up bra and i don't even know what the other two are referring to her ... her lips? if you put more shiny stuff on your lips there going to look bigger or they even have that plumping lip balm?


----------



## gemruby41

*Megan Fox was seen stepping out for coffee with on-again boyfriend Brian Austin Green in Santa Monica, CA today (June 23). *


----------



## csre

I love her "slash" look (hat&hair style i mean )


----------



## pinkinthecity

I really liked the dresses Megan Fox wore to her movie premieres.  My favorite was the purple one -- she has killer legs!

As for whether or not she had plastic surgery, I do not think she did although she definitely hired a makeup artist or something!  The "Before" picture is from her "Confessions Of A Teenage Drama Queen" movie premiere with Lindsay Lohan back in 2004.  Clearly there has been quite a transformation starting with her eyebrows!  Her lips look a bit plumper in the "After" picture, but it could be that she was pouting her lips whereas in the "Before" picture, she was smiling.

Regardless, gorgeous girl!


----------



## csre

Veelyn said:


> I dont mind people discussing celebs PS, but it just gets annoying that in every thread people are talking about what someone has or hasn't had done on every other page. We don't know. But yep, people are free to talk about whatever they want, I guess thats what the ignore feature is for  *shrugs*


 
  Lol, talk about tolerance 
  If you are going to block members based on one opinion on one specific subject that you happen not to agree with, you might end up blocking the whole forum.   But yeah, I guess that is what the block function is for and everyone is free to give it the desired use


----------



## Charlie

csre said:


> some new pics from today
> f


Wow, she looks like a Greek goddess


----------



## Charlie

sandigirl said:


> Awwwwww Megan is so sweet.
> 
> "I'm sorry, sweet boy," she goes on. "I would never do that to you, and I would gladly accept your rose if I see you again."



Aww, that was very nice of her.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i really love brian, but these are cute


----------



## sandigirl

^They would make such a cute couple. 
Here is a little interview with Megan on the red carpet @ the LA premiere. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZimPzFPHL8Y


----------



## Star*kitten

gemruby41 said:


> *Megan Fox was seen stepping out for coffee with on-again boyfriend Brian Austin Green in Santa Monica, CA today (June 23). *



looove it when she is that natural looking!


----------



## Veelyn

xx


----------



## Veelyn

csre said:


> Lol, talk about tolerance
> If you are going to block members based on one opinion on one specific subject that you happen not to agree with, you might end up blocking the whole forum.   But yeah, I guess that is what the block function is for and everyone is free to give it the desired use



I didnt say I was going to block anyone who didnt have the same opinion as me, I said thats what the feature is there FOR is someone chooses to use it, however they'd like, just like your last sentence.

Anways, moving on from this whole PS discussion...


----------



## Veelyn

gemruby41 said:


> *Megan Fox was seen stepping out for coffee with on-again boyfriend Brian Austin Green in Santa Monica, CA today (June 23). *



Loving this look on her and those flats


----------



## domlee

I must say....the pics of Shia and Megan sitting at the table together and laughing...SUPER CUTE!


----------



## Veelyn

^ I agree. I bet they get along great...


----------



## gemruby41

*At the Jimmy Kimmel show June 23, 2009*


----------



## Jahpson

so another photo of her and Brian. why do i even bother listing to the gossip rags. should have known the aren't breaking up.

hell i would fight to if I had a tattoo of his name on my body. lol

and yall quit trying to hook her up with my hubby Shia lol


----------



## Marisa783

amber11 said:


> this doesn't look like plastic surgery to me... it looks like a really good push up bra and i don't even know what the other two are referring to her ... her lips? if you put more shiny stuff on your lips there going to look bigger or they even have that plumping lip balm?




she's had a nose job and it came out great IMO....so natural.  i also think she just wears a push-up bra and doesn't have implants.


----------



## sandigirl

Jahpson said:


> so another photo of her and Brian. why do i even bother listing to the gossip rags. should have known the aren't breaking up.
> 
> hell i would fight to if I had a tattoo of his name on my body. lol
> 
> and yall quit trying to hook her up with my hubby Shia lol


Megan said she was single now and that she was looking into getting the tattoo removed. She said it would only be about 200 dollars because it's really small. After she confirmed it I guess she got back with him.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am not a fan. Shocking. 

But her and Shia would make a hot couple and alot more interesting gossip than what the tabloids are trying to drum up these days. Twilight, John and Kate, Brangelina, Jennifer Aniston and her latest.

BAG and his perpetual 5 o'clock shadow looks very old next to her.


----------



## csre

MichelleAntonia said:


> and i'm not sure if those jeans are 7's..i can only ever tell by the back pocket! anyone else know?


 
in case you are still wondering, they are J brand Cavalry, and can be bought here http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=JBRA-WJ285


----------



## poshgal78

Megan is soooo pretty. Its odd that she looks so great tanned and looks great in her natural lighter complexion as well. Both looks totally work for--amazingly pretty.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

csre said:


> in case you are still wondering, they are J brand Cavalry, and can be bought here http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=JBRA-WJ285




thanks babe!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

BagOuttaHell said:


> BAG and his perpetual 5 o'clock shadow looks very old next to her.



i'll take his decrepit 35 yr old ass off her hands if she doesn't want him


----------



## sheishollywood

MichelleAntonia said:


> i really love brian, but these are cute


 so cute!!!


----------



## nancypants

^ITA! she needs someone her age!!!


----------



## csre

they do make a lovely couple, although i like her better with BAG, guess i am used to them. Also, i do not think age is important here. Nobody needs someone their age IMO (you can tell i married someone with an age gap right? lol )


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## Lec8504

so..i just got back from watching Transformer 2...and i have to say...BEST MOVIE OF THE YEAR IMO.  Anyone who is complaining about it being long or whatever, psh.....it was soo good.  I didn't even notice how long it was..the action..the comedy...the megan fox lol...everything!

She looks absolutely stunning in the movie, I notice the director likes taking up close shots of her face (well..who wouldn't ).  When they first showed her on the bike...all of the guys in the theater clapped hahaha.  

But i notice something....there's a scene..where they showed a close up of just her and Josh Duhamel (sp?)...and I have to say...they would look REALLY hot together.  Yes I know he's married to Fergie..but I'm just saying  

btw that pic of her and shia is sooo cute.


----------



## gemruby41

*Out at Live with Regis and Kelly June 25, 2009*


----------



## missisa07

I wonder if she hired a stylist.  Her style has greatly improved some.


----------



## gemruby41

*At the Late Show June 25, 2009*


----------



## forchanel

She's been looking fabulous lately.. can anyone ID her purple nail polish--its gorgeous!


----------



## Charlie

forchanel said:


> She's been looking fabulous lately.. can anyone ID her purple nail polish--its gorgeous!



I was wondering that too. I've looking for a nice and fun shade of purple.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^^gorgeous dress. i had one similar many years ago...i should've saved it.


----------



## csre

love that dress! not with those shoes though, she makes weird choices with shoes sometimes IMO

I just saw another thread where someone is asking about her nail polish, i recommended chanel vendetta, but with the sun light i think it is a lighter shade, maybe opi's lincoln park after dark?


----------



## pond23

MichelleAntonia said:


> i'll take his decrepit 35 yr old ass off her hands if she doesn't want him


 
^ Ha ha! Me too!

I've seen Megan and B.A.G. together at my local Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf, and they are so adorable together. I'd rather see her with him than with Shia. I don't know if a young man could handle her.


----------



## NagaJolokia

Oh wow! I mean I always thought she was pretty and all, but she has seriously gotten better-looking or something! Generally speaking, she is actually gorgeous to look at! Something w/ the change in facial structure, like it's more defined and mature...


----------



## Veelyn

gemruby41 said:


> *At the Late Show June 25, 2009*



Love this look on her!


----------



## Veelyn

gemruby41 said:


> *Out at Live with Regis and Kelly June 25, 2009*



Like this too!


----------



## jacqualyn

ughh is it just me but i dont like her purple dress/yellow cardi/nude CL pumps..i love her when shes casual also..shes gorgeous!!


----------



## plumaplomb

So is she still with BAG? Who, by the way, looks like he has a screw missing. I like looking at pictures of Megan Fox despite her horrible fashion sense (OK, I like the Grecian gold dress and the hot pink mini dress but that's about it), saggy boobs, and perpetually tranny makeup. I think she has the bedroom eyes perfected. I love her eyebrows and her petite figure.


----------



## sandigirl

Wow. Both Johnny Depp and Megan Fox on Letterman tonight. Hot.


----------



## PrincessGina

i love that purple varnish.


----------



## helpchow

Megan looks beautiful in both the purple dress and black dress.  I saw her on Letterman and she was actually charming and somewhat flirtatious.  Much better interview than Letterman's interview with Johnny Dep.


----------



## Jahpson

@ calling Brian "BAG"

you guys are tooo funny.

Megan looks like a stunning vixen in these photos. good for her for promoting her movie.


----------



## lovemysavior

Just saw her interview on Regis and Kelly.  She has a very monotonous voice which made her interview boring IMPO.


----------



## Veelyn

^ I noticed she is like that a lot.


----------



## frostedreverie

Whenever I have seen her in interviews, she seems bored or like she has something far better to be doing

She's beautiful but rubs me the wrong way with her personality


----------



## gemruby41

*The Fuse Studios in Manhattan June 26, 2009*


----------



## raj

She looks old for her age.  Pretty girl none the less.


----------



## csre

I agree, she does not look 23...

I would kill for that jacket! anyone knows what it is? (or a similar ones, as i am pretty sure i can't afford that one )


----------



## rainedrop1019

frostedreverie said:


> Whenever I have seen her in interviews, she seems bored or like she has something far better to be doing
> 
> She's beautiful but rubs me the wrong way with her personality



I totally agree! Everytime I read an interview about her, she sounds really conceited about herself or vindictive of others. Everytime I watch an interview of her, it's like she has no personality.


----------



## KoobaBagLover

She's doing something to her face. It looks slightly unnatural. Not attacking her hotness level at all but something is off. Tweaking just a little too much.


----------



## Jahpson

those purple shoes are so hot


----------



## MichelleAntonia

gemruby41 said:


> *The Fuse Studios in Manhattan June 26, 2009*



really love this outfit. only thing that would've made it better is if the shoes were black.


----------



## ilvoelv

i dont think she is anything special..


----------



## Lola24

raj said:


> She looks old for her age.  Pretty girl none the less.



she's a pretty girl for sure, definitely has a more mature look, but I feel like I've seen her a million times..... I've seen plenty of ordinary women in my life that are just as beautiful as her, I'm just sayin......


----------



## thatscute

csre said:


> I agree, she does not look 23...
> 
> I would kill for that jacket! anyone knows what it is? (or a similar ones, as i am pretty sure i can't afford that one )


 
Megan's jacket is Juicy Couture  http://www.shopbop.com/leather-bike...02023785&extid=affprg-3154566-JUICY2148912867


----------



## TxGlam

I just watched her on Jimmy Kimmel and thought she was fun and entertaining! I think she just has a different sense of humor/personality so she vibes better with people like kimmel, etc.


----------



## Lec8504

Lola24 said:


> she's a pretty girl for sure, definitely has a more mature look, but I feel like I've seen her a million times..... I've seen plenty of ordinary women in my life that are just as beautiful as her, I'm just sayin......



really?  I wish (especially my bf lol) that we live in an area where ordinary girls look like her.   I'm not sure about other people but imo she has a unique look, the only other girl that i have seen with the wild bedroom eyes like hers is adrianna lima.

but yeh the newest pics..she looks really older than her age. I think if she gained a little bit more weight then she'll look younger..when she's too skinny then her face gets really gaunt.


----------



## sab_angel

she's so pretty !


----------



## Star*kitten

found some old pics of Megan when she was 16 (2001)











I like her in the last pic! she was more natural and more beautiful then imo =)
if she really had plastic surgery I still don't understand why she did it! abolutley not neccessary.


----------



## sab_angel

she does look better when she doesnt try too hard


----------



## birkinbag

FullyLoaded said:


> I wish there was a mf plastic surgery thread, so the experts can post in there and have a field day without hogging the thread for everyone else who doesn't give a damn.



completely agree.  why do people insist on always arguing over whether someone had plastic surgery or not just b/c they're pretty?  who cares.  it's like on most of these celeb threads.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^like no one can naturally be THAT pretty, right?


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in LA July 1, 2009*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## bagsforme

Is she back with Brian again?  She looks like Vanessa Hudgens in those pics.


----------



## Jahpson

I don't think she had plastic surgery. She just looks older. People do age ya know.

there is no major difference of how she looks here and how she use to look, except her skin looked softer.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I guess this is easier than commenting on her acting talents. But Bay seems to be smoking what she smokes too. 

******
*Megan Fox* slammed _Transformers_ director *Michael Bay* for focusing more on special effects than acting, but he doesn't mind.
"Well, that's Megan Fox for you," Bay tell the _Wall Street Journal_. "She says some very ridiculous things because she's 23 years old and she still has a lot of growing to do. 
See Megan Fox's sexiest red carpet looks.
"You roll your eyes when you see statements like that and think, 'Okay Megan, you can do whatever you want. I got it,'" he goes on.
Fox told _Entertainment Weekly_: "I mean, I can't s--- on this movie because it did give me a career and open all these doors for me. But I don't want to blow smoke up people's a--. People are well aware that this is not a movie about acting."
See Megan Fox's crazy tattoos. 
Bay says he "100 percent disagrees" with Fox. 
"*Nick Cage* wasn't a big actor when I cast him, nor was *Ben Affleck*. before I put him in _Armageddon._ *Shia LaBeouf* wasn't a big movie star before he did _Transformers_ -- and then he exploded. Not to mention *Will Smith* and *Martin Lawrence*, from _Bad Boys_," he points out.
See stars' dramatic weight changes for roles.
Bay thinks Fox could be a little more grateful, though.
"Nobody in the world knew about Megan Fox until I found her and put her in _Transformers_," he says. "I like to think that I've had some luck in building actors' careers with my films."


***


----------



## Kam7185

^^^ WOW!!! Who bites the hand that feeds them and expects to get away with it.......

total arrogance, which sucks because I LOVE her!


----------



## Veelyn

I dont know if that is really a slam? Its like, we all know the movie is more about special effects than acting. Its not a surprise, KWIM? 

And they all had careers before starring in Bays' movies. He shouldn't make it sound like he _made_ them, even though he did help them quite a bit.


----------



## shesnochill

Megan's attitude is actually attractive to me. ..

P.S. She's way hotter than VH in my opinion and Megan is probably ONE of the very FEW women in Hollywood who can pull off looking GREAT in a casual tee.


----------



## thatscute

ugh those jeans in the new pics! not feelin them.
& about the movie- it is more about the special effects soo..she's kinda right there. but i agree with bay when he said that she says a lot of ridiculous things. i guess that's just her


----------



## Lec8504

i dont think she's dissing the movie..she's just being honest.  I mean the movie is not about acting at all.  It's an action movie about robots turning into cars for goodness sakes.  

I actually like her because she's not trying to blow herself up..she knows her strengths and weaknesses (one of it being not being the greatest actress out there...but who knows..she's young..she can mature into something good).


----------



## sab_angel

I think she should be grateful, Transformers def made her an established celebrity


----------



## Jahpson

Meg is right. this movie isn't Oscar material

boo to Bay for speaking to the press over an inside issue


----------



## meela188

For you guys that do not see anything wrong in what Megan said, have you actually read exactly what she said? I have and that girl needs to watch her mouth, very rude IMHO.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in LA July 1, 2009*



love her outfit! any ids on it?

and i highly approve of brian's new hair


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i don't know if her comment was a much a slam as it was stating the completely obvious, which didn't even need stating. lol.

haha..michael bay. *sigh* i'm just glad he didn't slam back. god knows, he's known for blowing sh*t up... AND blowing up AT ppl


----------



## csre

i think she thinks too little before talking, and that is just not good at Hollywood


----------



## Lec8504

meela188 said:


> For you guys that do not see anything wrong in what Megan said, have you actually read exactly what she said? I have and that girl needs to watch her mouth, very rude IMHO.



uh..i'm pretty sure all of us did read and comprehended what she was saying.   I just think that no matter what she does, people who don't like her for whatever reason will find a reason to find fault in what she's saying/doing.

And like MichelleA. said...she's STATING THE OBVIOUS.  No one can say that transformer requires acting skills..they're basically running around and screaming and yelling.  How is that rude that she's stating what everyone knows already?   If she said that the scenes where stuff were blowing up looked unrealistic and bad..then I would say that she's "biting the hands that feed her".

I like her jeans in the new pics too....i don't think I can do super skinny jeans though...sigh.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

god, even michael bay knows it's true


----------



## meela188

Lec8504 said:


> uh..i'm pretty sure all of us did read and comprehended what she was saying. I just think that no matter what she does, people who don't like her for whatever reason will find a reason to find fault in what she's saying/doing.
> 
> And like MichelleA. said...she's STATING THE OBVIOUS. No one can say that transformer requires acting skills..they're basically running around and screaming and yelling. How is that rude that she's stating what everyone knows already? If she said that the scenes where stuff were blowing up looked unrealistic and bad..then I would say that she's "biting the hands that feed her".
> 
> I like her jeans in the new pics too....i don't think I can do super skinny jeans though...sigh.


 
Her comments came off very condescending, I just think she needs a reality check. Megan was a nobody before Michael plucked her from obscurity and she should realize that her role in Transformers was a blessing, you don't down talk a movie you are in when you are supposed to be promoting it.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

meela188 said:


> Her comments came off very condescending, I just think she needs a reality check. Megan was a nobody before Michael plucked her from obscurity and she should realize that her role in Transformers was a blessing, you don't down talk a movie you are in when you are supposed to be promoting it.



ITA...I'm def not a fan of Megan (which is why I never post in here) but she always comes off condescending to me when she speaks (part of the reason I don't like her)....Who really cared about Megan prior to Transformers?....


----------



## Kam7185

She became hot after transformers..... I don't too many guys that watched Hope and Faith and began lusting for her during her Olsen twin movies days.....

You should never knock any oppurtunity you've had, it's just impolite. She has also said that she really got her start on a "Stupid tv show". Granted it may be true, but you just don't go around insulting projects and making enemies.


----------



## meela188

^^Exactly, It's like she think she's too cool or something, I don't get it. "Stupid tv show", WOW Megan.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

meela188 said:


> Her comments came off very condescending, I just think she needs a reality check. Megan was a nobody before Michael plucked her from obscurity and she should realize that her role in Transformers was a blessing, you don't down talk a movie you are in when you are supposed to be promoting it.



i totally agree that it was a blessing, it made her, and that no one should bite the hand that feeds. BUT.. in all fairness, i don't think that's what she was doing. there's being grateful and realistic about what this movie you're in really is.. and there's being grateful and sounding ridiculous trying to call a michael bay movie a scorsese. just because she's calling what it is doesn't mean she doesn't appreciate it and she's not grateful for it.

i personally wouldn't say anything on the subject, but that's just my personality. megan is more outspoken, she shouldn't necessarily be chastised for that. if she's saying something out of line, i'll call it. i have nothing invested in defending her. in this case, though, i don't think she's in the wrong.


----------



## jun3machina

MichelleAntonia said:


> i totally agree that it was a blessing, it made her, and that no one should bite the hand that feeds. BUT.. in all fairness, i don't think that's what she was doing. there's being grateful and realistic about what this movie you're in really is.. and there's being grateful and sounding ridiculous trying to call a michael bay movie a scorsese. just because she's calling what it is doesn't mean she doesn't appreciate it and she's not grateful for it.
> 
> i personally wouldn't say anything on the subject, but that's just my personality. megan is more outspoken, she shouldn't necessarily be chastised for that. if she's saying something out of line, i'll call it. i have nothing invested in defending her. in this case, though, i don't think she's in the wrong.


 couldn't agree more. well said! it annoys me when celebs just spout off about how great everything is on a project if they're involved. i think  she was completely realistic in what she said


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^and going on about how great something is is fine, it's actually part of their jobs. but i would say that goes for things within certain parameters of being..of a certain "quality". lol. i think the public knows what kinds of films michael bay makes..hell, that's what they pay for! how ridiculous would it be to praise it for the ACTING and the WRITING... i mean, cmon, who are we kidding here.  it IS all about the explosions, and nothing more! HOW is that slam, my mind is still boggled...

i think the press wants to create a feud, some controversy, ANYTHING for a story. ridiculous.


----------



## Tangerine

Whatever, Michael Bay is a tool. He could use some bringing back down to earth. Sure he knows his movie isn't good, the problem is, he is 1000% convinced it doesn't have to be, and that people will LOVE it because HE made it.

I bet he has portraits of himself all around his house.


----------



## rainedrop1019

Ahh yes, foot in the mouth again. One of the largest reasons I can't stand Megan Fox is her conceited attitude about herself and her big tendency to slam other people in the business. Biting the hand that feeds you? Not smart. It's not the first time we've read something catty Megan Fox has said. I don't understand her constant need to make these comments and make herself seem edgy. I just think she's ungrateful and a pretty face but umm lacking a kind personality to put it nicely.

As for the plastic surgery issue, I don't want to start any feud or debate but I definitely think she's had plastic surgery. Here's a picture of her when she was young. You look and decide. It's very clear she's had multiple collagen injections and a nose job. And there's also the boob job (but you can't tell in this picture). Faces do tend to change a bit as you grow but lips don't magically grow 2x as plump and noses don't magically get shaved down and turn into a different shape on their own.


----------



## rainedrop1019

Don't get me wrong: I'm not the hugest Bay fan either but IMO the man has done enough to prove himself in the business. Megan hasn't earned her dues yet and I think the bad attitude will eventually bite her in the butt.


----------



## csre

rainedrop1019 said:


> As for the plastic surgery issue, I don't want to start any feud or debate but I definitely think she's had plastic surgery. Here's a picture of her when she was young. You look and decide. It's very clear she's had multiple collagen injections and a nose job. And there's also the boob job (but you can't tell in this picture). Faces do tend to change a bit as you grow but lips don't magically grow 2x as plump and noses don't magically get shaved down and turn into a different shape on their own.


 
I know this subject is annoying to some member here, but I just wanted to comment that, the more I see this pic the less I can tell what the difference is.


----------



## Tangerine

Ok, the plastic surgery thing is a dead horse at this point.

Its not a crime, even if she has had it.... yet people seem to bring that out as exhibit B or footnote 21 or whatever as to why shes a grotesque and awful, blackhearted ***** 

Theres a thread for celeb plastic surgery. Feel free to bash away there.


----------



## shesnochill

I don't think she got plastic surgery.. . maybe the lips but she looks normal and fine to me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't see the faux bad ass outspoken persona lasting.

Sooner or later she is going to have to put up or shut up. She'll want to be taken seriously at some point. Time will tell.


----------



## imgg

csre said:


> I know this subject is annoying to some member here, but I just wanted to comment that, the more I see this pic the less I can tell what the difference is.




The only thing I see is maybe a small enhancement on her nose and lips.  She was very pretty before but those small differences make her look gorgeous!

I like that she has changed her make up too and her brows look better fuller.


----------



## olialm1

Jahpson said:


> Meg is right. this movie isn't Oscar material
> 
> boo to Bay for speaking to the press over an inside issue



She is just like Katherine Heigl who had that snooty comment about the writers for Grey's Anatomy. They basically both bit the hand that fed them. I have no respect for either of these individuals, especially Megan Fox. She can't even act


----------



## rainedrop1019

Tangerine said:


> Ok, the plastic surgery thing is a dead horse at this point.
> 
> Its not a crime, even if she has had it.... yet people seem to bring that out as exhibit B or footnote 21 or whatever as to why shes a grotesque and awful, blackhearted *****
> 
> Theres a thread for celeb plastic surgery. Feel free to bash away there.



I don't think anyone is "bashing" her here. It's a forum. Some people will have positive things to say and some will have negative. I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## meela188

^^Exactly


----------



## Bag Fetish

Miss_Q said:


> Megan Fox- October issue of GQ



Holy you could park a bus between those boobs.
Not sure what all the hype is about her, I dont find her very attractive. I do think that her and B.A Green make acute couple though.


----------



## Bag Fetish

There is no comparing these two... Fox isnt even in the same ring as Ang..... Its going to be a very long time before she gets there.





missisa07 said:


> *don't shoot me: found this on another forum lol*


----------



## gemruby41

*Picking up pastries at Whole Foods Supermarket July 4, 2009*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## bisousx

Megan really should not talk. Count me in with the people who thinks she's ungrateful and rude.. just because something is true doesn't mean you should say it, especially if it's uncalled for and insults the very freakin person that made you famous! Nevertheless, I doubt it will affect her career.


----------



## Jahpson

i like her purple flats that go with the outfit. She totally dresses like a professional actress off duty


----------



## shesnochill

I love that hat. Can anyone ID it?


----------



## sab_angel

I think she looks great!

Also reading up on the lasts page posts, I just want to state that I dont think she has plastic surgery... the first pic she was 16 yrs old and had a lot of makeup and freckles, i think that we all look diff if we look at a pic from 10 yrs ago! also she has diff makeup


----------



## plain.jane

anyone hv screen caps of her movie in Transformer 2 - the ones where you can see her turqouise rings


----------



## Veelyn

lec8504 said:


> uh..i'm pretty sure all of us did read and comprehended what she was saying. I just think that no matter what she does, people who don't like her for whatever reason will find a reason to find fault in what she's saying/doing.
> 
> And like michellea. Said...she's stating the obvious. No one can say that transformer requires acting skills..they're basically running around and screaming and yelling. How is that rude that she's stating what everyone knows already? If she said that the scenes where stuff were blowing up looked unrealistic and bad..then i would say that she's "biting the hands that feed her".
> 
> I like her jeans in the new pics too....i don't think i can do super skinny jeans though...sigh.





michelleantonia said:


> i totally agree that it was a blessing, it made her, and that no one should bite the hand that feeds. But.. In all fairness, i don't think that's what she was doing. There's being grateful and realistic about what this movie you're in really is.. And there's being grateful and sounding ridiculous trying to call a michael bay movie a scorsese. Just because she's calling what it is doesn't mean she doesn't appreciate it and she's not grateful for it.
> 
> I personally wouldn't say anything on the subject, but that's just my personality. Megan is more outspoken, she shouldn't necessarily be chastised for that. If she's saying something out of line, i'll call it. I have nothing invested in defending her. In this case, though, i don't think she's in the wrong.



ita!


----------



## Veelyn

gemruby41 said:


>



Loving this look!


----------



## Roe

she really should be careful with what she says before she finds her self blacklisted.


----------



## jun3machina

all she said was the movie wasn't focused on acting. i think many people are reading too much into it. perhaps it's the wrong choice of words, and yes they can be taken the wrong way, but i dont think that's what she intended. 

in many interviews she says she's famous because of this action movie and would like to take on more serious roles to make her popularity more about talent and less about looks. i can see where she's defensive about people talking about her role in this movie, yes she probably did it to boost her career, but at the same time i can understand (from personal experience i might add) as a female artist in a male dominated market, they're going to base some of your popularity based on your looks, whether you like it or not. she happens to be a very pretty girl, and while she wants to be taken as a serious actress, at the same time you have to go with certain photo-shoots/movies/etc...to keep your career going too.

that's why when she compared acting as a female to prostitution, she's correct, even as crude as that sounds right off the bat. looking good will get you places in hollywood (in many job markets for that matter. it's a vain, vain world), despite your acting chops, and one of the best ways to keep your name on the forefront is to do magazine editorials and interviews. and they always get sexy shots in magazines, it's standard. i mean, if people really cared, then they'd be photographing portraits instead of full spreads. but spreads sell, not chuck close portraits and selling furthers your popularity which feeds your career.


----------



## Veelyn

jun3machina said:


> *all she said was the movie wasn't focused on acting. i think many people are reading too much into it. perhaps it's the wrong choice of words, and yes they can be taken the wrong way, but i dont think that's what she intended. *
> 
> in many interviews she says she's famous because of this action movie and would like to take on more serious roles to make her popularity more about talent and less about looks. i can see where she's defensive about people talking about her role in this movie, yes she probably did it to boost her career, but at the same time i can understand (from personal experience i might add) as a female artist in a male dominated market, they're going to base some of your popularity based on your looks, whether you like it or not. she happens to be a very pretty girl, and while she wants to be taken as a serious actress, at the same time you have to go with certain photo-shoots/movies/etc...to keep your career going too.
> 
> that's why when she compared acting as a female to prostitution, she's correct, even as crude as that sounds right off the bat. looking good will get you places in hollywood (in many job markets for that matter. it's a vain, vain world), despite your acting chops, and one of the best ways to keep your name on the forefront is to do magazine editorials and interviews. and they always get sexy shots in magazines, it's standard. i mean, if people really cared, then they'd be photographing portraits instead of full spreads. but spreads sell, not chuck close portraits and selling furthers your popularity which feeds your career.



ITA! You would think she made a direct slam personally at Michael Bay the way people are reacting about what she said...


----------



## Jahpson

jun3machina said:


> all she said was the movie wasn't focused on acting. i think many people are reading too much into it. perhaps it's the wrong choice of words, and yes they can be taken the wrong way, but i dont think that's what she intended.
> 
> in many interviews she says she's famous because of this action movie and would like to take on more serious roles to make her popularity more about talent and less about looks. i can see where she's defensive about people talking about her role in this movie, yes she probably did it to boost her career, but at the same time i can understand (from personal experience i might add) as a female artist in a male dominated market, they're going to base some of your popularity based on your looks, whether you like it or not. she happens to be a very pretty girl, and while she wants to be taken as a serious actress, at the same time you have to go with certain photo-shoots/movies/etc...to keep your career going too.
> 
> that's why when she compared acting as a female to prostitution, she's correct, even as crude as that sounds right off the bat. looking good will get you places in hollywood (in many job markets for that matter. it's a vain, vain world), despite your acting chops, and one of the best ways to keep your name on the forefront is to do magazine editorials and interviews. and they always get sexy shots in magazines, it's standard. i mean, if people really cared, then they'd be photographing portraits instead of full spreads. but spreads sell, not chuck close portraits and selling furthers your popularity which feeds your career.


 

I completely agree!

I think Meg understands that her beauty is a blessing and also a curse.


----------



## gemruby41

*At Heathrow Airport July 6, 2009 *


----------



## divadivine682

she should button up a little more....other than that, I would kill for her figure. The JC pants look sooo comfy!


----------



## Veelyn

Love her cardigan.. she looks so cute and comfy!


----------



## jennified_

I swear I almost see some nipple...


----------



## shesnochill

divadivine682 said:


> *she should button up a little more*....other than that, I would kill for her figure. The JC pants look sooo comfy!



I agree!

Although I have to admit, if I had that body and chest I'd probably do the same 

She always seems to like to wear JC pants and tops that go down to show half of her chest though. Always.


----------



## sab_angel

She looks great! Love her Juicy Couture velour pants!


----------



## conrad18

jennified_ said:


> I swear I almost see some nipple...


 

 I thought I was the only one!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

she does casual really, really well


----------



## gemruby41

*Megan Fox attends the Giorgio Armani Prive Haute Couture A/W 2010 fashion show during Paris fashion week at Palais de Chaillot on July 7, 2009*


----------



## Cherrasaki

Megan is looking glam in these pics!  And on a side note Cate Blanchett looks pretty too! About Megan's comments though, they are coming off as a bit catty and ungrateful.  I think she realizes that she has become popular because of her looks and not necessarily for her acting and she's probably embarrassed.  I just don't understand why she has to knock it.  It might not be a great movie but it is a blockbuster and it is doing wonders for her career. And I don't understand why they compare her with Angelina Jolie. I don't see a resemblance except for the fact that they are both attractive brunettes.  If you want to compare anyone to Angelina Jolie compare her with Mila Kunis. I think she resembles her more.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Mila played a young Jolie in Gia.

I think Fox commented on Cate Blanchette too.


----------



## annalysa

jun3machina said:


> all she said was the movie wasn't focused on acting. i think many people are reading too much into it. perhaps it's the wrong choice of words, and yes they can be taken the wrong way, but i dont think that's what she intended.
> 
> in many interviews she says she's famous because of this action movie and would like to take on more serious roles to make her popularity more about talent and less about looks. i can see where she's defensive about people talking about her role in this movie, yes she probably did it to boost her career, but at the same time i can understand (from personal experience i might add) as a female artist in a male dominated market, they're going to base some of your popularity based on your looks, whether you like it or not. she happens to be a very pretty girl, and while she wants to be taken as a serious actress, at the same time you have to go with certain photo-shoots/movies/etc...to keep your career going too.
> 
> that's why when she compared acting as a female to prostitution, she's correct, even as crude as that sounds right off the bat. looking good will get you places in hollywood (in many job markets for that matter. it's a vain, vain world), despite your acting chops, and one of the best ways to keep your name on the forefront is to do magazine editorials and interviews. and they always get sexy shots in magazines, it's standard. i mean, if people really cared, then they'd be photographing portraits instead of full spreads. but spreads sell, not chuck close portraits and selling furthers your popularity which feeds your career.




^^^I agree with you on this one.  Well said.


----------



## Veelyn

Megan looks so glam in the above pics. I just hate that her face is lighter than her body!


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## wordpast

Her red carpet/event dresses have been on point!


----------



## bisousx

She looks so stunning in the last photos. I want her dress!


----------



## bisousx

This is from Perez Hilton (http://perezhilton.com/2009-07-07-michael-bay-is-a-pig)

_
The only transformation Michael Bay should be concerned with now is the one he took from geeky teenager to disgusting, douchey perv!

Apparently, the Transformer's director had Megan Fox complete a rather unorthodox audition at his house. A source reports that Bay "made her wash his Ferrari while he filmed her."

What?! Ewwwww!!!!

When asked about this unseen footage, Bay claims "__ don't know where it is."

Sure, sure. Bet if we check your bedroom DVD player we'd find it!_


----------



## Charlie

Veelyn said:


> Megan looks so glam in the above pics. I just hate that her face is lighter than her body!



I think is was just the lighting. She looks smoking hot, Cate looks gorgeous too!


----------



## leapoffaith

love the draping on her dress but the makeup is tad bit much.


----------



## Veelyn

bisousx said:


> This is from Perez Hilton (http://perezhilton.com/2009-07-07-michael-bay-is-a-pig)
> 
> _
> The only transformation Michael Bay should be concerned with now is the one he took from geeky teenager to disgusting, douchey perv!
> 
> Apparently, the Transformer's director had Megan Fox complete a rather unorthodox audition at his house. A source reports that Bay "made her wash his Ferrari while he filmed her."
> 
> What?! Ewwwww!!!!
> 
> When asked about this unseen footage, Bay claims "__ don't know where it is."
> 
> Sure, sure. Bet if we check your bedroom DVD player we'd find it!_



WTF?!?! I hope this isn't true, cause if it is......smh.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Veelyn said:


> WTF?!?! I hope this isn't true, cause if it is......smh.


I heard that on my way into work today on the radio... uh o... watch for the video! LOL


----------



## Jahpson

Michael Bay is a disgusting pig.


----------



## domlee

bisousx said:


> This is from Perez Hilton (http://perezhilton.com/2009-07-07-michael-bay-is-a-pig)
> 
> _
> The only transformation Michael Bay should be concerned with now is the one he took from geeky teenager to disgusting, douchey perv!
> 
> Apparently, the Transformer's director had Megan Fox complete a rather unorthodox audition at his house. A source reports that Bay "made her wash his Ferrari while he filmed her."
> 
> What?! Ewwwww!!!!
> 
> When asked about this unseen footage, Bay claims "__ don't know where it is."
> 
> Sure, sure. Bet if we check your bedroom DVD player we'd find it!_



I refuse to visit his site after his hypocritical act w/ the Black Eyed Peas.

Now, regarding Michael Bay's unorthodox audition...

I've heard of a few examples of this type of stuff in the past...where a director or producer is not in a traditional setting of sitting in an audition room w/ actors...rather at their house (and other stuff like that).  And no...it doesn't always involve a "casting couch".  Some times, an actor gets cast reading for a part in a director's living room (for example).  And there are numerous stories about Hollywood actors having gotten a part this way.  

BTW...it is well known that Michael Bay is gay.


----------



## meela188

gemruby41 said:


> *Megan Fox attends the Giorgio Armani Prive Haute Couture A/W 2010 fashion show during Paris fashion week at Palais de Chaillot on July 7, 2009*


 
This look would be fantastic if her foundation was not so light, it looks scary.


----------



## Kam7185

C'mon ladies! It's called the "Casting Couch" for a reason!!!!!!


----------



## Veelyn

domlee said:


> I refuse to visit his site after his hypocritical act w/ the Black Eyed Peas.
> 
> Now, regarding Michael Bay's unorthodox audition...
> 
> I've heard of a few examples of this type of stuff in the past...where a director or producer is not in a traditional setting of sitting in an audition room w/ actors...rather at their house (and other stuff like that).  And no...it doesn't always involve a "casting couch".  Some times, an actor gets cast reading for a part in a director's living room (for example).  And there are numerous stories about Hollywood actors having gotten a part this way.
> 
> *BTW...it is well known that Michael Bay is gay.*



Well, LOL, I didn't know that!


----------



## prettygurrl19

she tries wayy to hard.. calm down girl.. ur not angelina jolie.. lol i just don't like her!!


----------



## bagaholic85

domlee said:


> I refuse to visit his site after his hypocritical act w/ the Black Eyed Peas.
> 
> Now, regarding Michael Bay's unorthodox audition...
> 
> I've heard of a few examples of this type of stuff in the past...where a director or producer is not in a traditional setting of sitting in an audition room w/ actors...rather at their house (and other stuff like that).  And no...it doesn't always involve a "casting couch".  Some times, an actor gets cast reading for a part in a director's living room (for example).  And there are numerous stories about Hollywood actors having gotten a part this way.
> 
> BTW...it is well known that Michael Bay is gay.




ita!  plus washing a ferrari kinda fits in with her role in the movie...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Kam7185 said:


> C'mon ladies! It's called the "Casting Couch" for a reason!!!!!!


 
Seriously. Not the first and will not be the last. And since she has very few movies under her belt. None in which she was the lead.  She may as well get use to it or find another profession. 

Whoever is leaking this stuff isn't doing her any favors.


----------



## Jahpson

Veelyn said:


> Well, LOL, I didn't know that!


 

same here.

but he is still a man, you know he looked! to compare, to admire, to snicker who knows? lol


----------



## MichelleAntonia

domlee said:


> BTW...it is well known that Michael Bay is gay.




really?????!!? of all the rumors i've heard about him, i've never heard that one!

he sure behaves like a straight, chauvinistic male! lol


----------



## Tangerine

As I learned it the 'casting couch' is basically a reference to sleeping your way into a part..... of course its not a technical term but I get the idea that its a straight up reference to sex.

As for Michael Bay, I don't think he needs to promise girls roles to get laid. He has plenty of willing women around him 24/7 that are just fine getting expensive gifts from him and getting a chance to rub shoulders with other famous people while swimming in Bay's pool full of Evian poured by monks or whatever... for as much as a douche that he might be, he knows how to do successful business. I'm pretty sure the most important element in working out in the Transformers role is how you look.... the Ferari thing sounds dumb, but I have to admit, it seems relevant to his needs as a producer of ridiculous garbage.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lol, you've got a point. a large part of her role in the movies is leaning over a motorcycle in slo-mo, or being bent over under the hood of a car.....


----------



## bisousx

Tangerine said:


> As I learned it the 'casting couch' is basically a reference to sleeping your way into a part..... of course its not a technical term but I get the idea that its a straight up reference to sex.
> 
> As for Michael Bay, I don't think he needs to promise girls roles to get laid. He has plenty of willing women around him 24/7 that are just fine getting expensive gifts from him and *getting a chance to rub shoulders with other famous people while swimming in Bay's pool full of Evian poured by monks or whatever...* for as much as a douche that he might be, he knows how to do successful business. I'm pretty sure the most important element in working out in the Transformers role is how you look.... the Ferari thing sounds dumb, but I have to admit, it seems relevant to his needs as a producer of ridiculous garbage.



ROFL

I didn't know he was gay either. So I'm guessing the videotape wasn't for his personal collection..


----------



## Belle49

He's GAY??? WHAT? WOW
I was at Mansion in Miami awhile back and he was there being a straight up PIG. He had chicks all over him, making out, feeling up etc..


----------



## Daydrmer

domlee said:


> I refuse to visit his site after his hypocritical act w/ the Black Eyed Peas.
> 
> Now, regarding Michael Bay's unorthodox audition...
> 
> I've heard of a few examples of this type of stuff in the past...where a director or producer is not in a traditional setting of sitting in an audition room w/ actors...rather at their house (and other stuff like that).  And no...it doesn't always involve a "casting couch".  *Some times, an actor gets cast reading for a part in a director's living room (for example)*.  And there are numerous stories about Hollywood actors having gotten a part this way.
> 
> BTW...it is well known that Michael Bay is gay.



Yup! For Twilight Robert Pattinson audition in the directors bedroom.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Belle49 said:


> He's GAY??? WHAT? WOW
> I was at Mansion in Miami awhile back and he was there being a straight up PIG. He had chicks all over him, making out, feeling up etc..



this sounds a lot more in line with what i've been hearing for years. 

he is...


----------



## sandigirl

[FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+1]Michael Bay is gay? I've read a lot of stories to the contrary about him being a pig and all. The story about her having to wash a car doesn't seem at all far fetched. Considering her role is basically based on her looks and sexuality. Also considering Megan said her first time working with him was when she was like 15 and she was an extra but because of her age she couldn't be filmed near the bar. So MB's alternative was to have her dancing in a bikini and a cowboy hat with a waterfall raining down on her. At 15! Anyways....
_*
New picture of Megan Fox from 'Jennifer's Body'*_[/SIZE][/FONT]






*Source

It's a horror movie.*


----------



## Veelyn

^ Ewww


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that movie looks like it's gonna be a HOT MESS  but i'm really curious about it- the campiness and costumes, and hopefully diablo cody didn't go TOO overboard with the juno meets horror b-movie schtick


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in LA with Brian&#8217;s son Kassius July 9, 2009 *


----------



## Jahpson

i dont like her fedora. the colors are so grandpa-ish


----------



## conrad18

Cute pics! I wonder how she feels being almost a stepmom at such a young age, especially to a child that's only like 12 years younger than her.


----------



## sab_angel

it must b like hanging out with a big sister lol


----------



## MichelleAntonia

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in LA with Brians son Kassius July 9, 2009 *



i think brian has his son's name tattooed on his inner arm. i never noticed that before. unless it's new...


----------



## candypants1100

^good eyes!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i'm huge fan of arm tattoos on men. i always look super closely, haha

doesn't hurt that brian is pretty easy to look at too


----------



## Tangerine

Brian either a) shaved with a rusty chainsaw or b) participated in a beatdown.

In the case of b., I'd like to see the other guy.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^is he already doing smallville? i'd guess that with that haircut and lack of a shave, he's not. but i could be wrong. although, he could secretly be doing the new 90210 looking like that,lol. they pretty much suggested that david is behaving like a deadbeat  

if that's the case, i like the deadbeat just got into a fight look


----------



## Jahpson

still  about Meg having sex with Brian as charity...


----------



## Veelyn

^


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^omg, if that's charity, then count me in.


----------



## Charlie

sandigirl said:


> [FONT=Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=+1]Michael Bay is gay? I've read a lot of stories to the contrary about him being a pig and all. The story about her having to wash a car doesn't seem at all far fetched. Considering her role is basically based on her looks and sexuality. Also considering Megan said her first time working with him was when she was like 15 and she was an extra but because of her age she couldn't be filmed near the bar. So MB's alternative was to have her dancing in a bikini and a cowboy hat with a waterfall raining down on her. At 15! Anyways....
> _*
> New picture of Megan Fox from 'Jennifer's Body'*_[/SIZE][/FONT]
> 
> 
> *Source
> 
> It's a horror movie.*


*

Love horror, especially zombie, movies!! *


----------



## gemruby41

* leaving Ken Paves salon in West Hollywood - July 10,2009  *


----------



## Jahpson

i saw the transformers movie last night and the comments that meg said regarding the acting was completely on topic. 

the acting from her and the other characters was way tooo dramatic. It was like a soap opera for machines.

I hope she can do better movies if she wants to really rise in her career.

btw, does anybody know the lipgloss that she used in the movie? i thought it was a pretty color. That and I think her and Shia bathed in baby oil throughout the movie.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ and they're sprayed painted head to toe like oompa loompas 

although i do like the outfit from the movie with the white jeans and pink top...


----------



## Belle49

Brian is freaking delicious lol
I'll take him if she doesn't want him. 
Like are they together or not?


----------



## sab_angel

I dont kno why she always wears those silly hats!


----------



## NagaJolokia

A bit off topic, but in reference to Megan's bad rep for her intelligence, I really, really don't see it. I mean she's got average intelligence at best from the interviews that I've seen of her in general. She communicates her thoughts just as clearly and complete as the next person; it's average??? As to a blah personality? I think her personality is normal too? Facial expressions, tone of voice, dry sense of humour every now and then...? Sorry, I just don't get how she's "dumb" even if she's had a few slips.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i agree. the way i see it, her biggest "fault", and classifying it as such is questionable, is her ability to hold back certain information and opinions. i do not think that's an issue of intelligence as it is an issue of maturity. she's still got a lot of growing up to do, especially in regards to how to handle her personal vs. private life. but i would not call her dumb. i think it's easier for the public to pin that on her because of the combination of her youth, her lack of discretion, and her looks.


----------



## NagaJolokia

^ ITA.  It may be like how someone would unknowingly increase their standard for an attribute of a movie, restaurant, etc., and then they get turned off b/c it didn't live up to expectation. However, they had a lower standard for another movie, restaurant, etc. that didn't catch their attention in the first place, and it's fine.  Bottom line is it could be a bias against her because of looks, youth, etc. *shrugs* 

By the way, that "average intelligence at best" was supposed to read as "average intelligence overall".


----------



## Jahpson

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^ and they're sprayed painted head to toe like oompa loompas
> 
> although i do like the outfit from the movie with the white jeans and pink top...



yeah, that was cute. Althought I would have paired it with nude boots instead of those dark ones. But, then again when your running from huge scary machines the fashion doesn't matter.

btw, Shia looked absolutely delicious in the movie. Im such a sucker for handsome guys with beautiful big eyes. 

I know that Meg is engaged, but I wouldnt be mad at her if she sneaked a couple of feels on him when the camera was off. lol


----------



## thatscute

^they're not engaged anymore. so she totally shoulda haha. 

and in the new 7-10 pics that hat is like floating at the top of her head.


----------



## sab_angel

I think they are just hanging out but def not engaged nemore?!


----------



## gemruby41

*Shopping in W Hollywood July 11, 2009 *


----------



## diamondprincess

I saw Transformers yesterday and Megan's acting left a lot to be desired. A shame b/c if she can't pull off screaming and yelling in an action movie, I would hate to see her in a drama or comedy.  Something tells me I won't have to worry about that though.


----------



## diamondprincess

Jahpson said:


> I completely agree!
> 
> I think Meg understands that her beauty is a blessing and also a curse.



I'm not trying to beat this subject to death but how exactly has her beauty been a curse? And why is it that other equally beautiful actresses have no problem getting acting roles?


----------



## Jahpson

^because her looks will probably be the determining factor in gaining roles. She might be a serious actress, but might not be taken seriously because of the way she looks.

she might want to do Oscar worthy roles, but people might want her in horror movies, action packed movies and anything else that requires a hot looking damsel.


----------



## diamondprincess

Jahpson said:


> ^because her looks will probably be the determining factor in gaining roles. She might be a serious actress, but might not be taken seriously because of the way she looks.
> 
> *she might want to do Oscar worthy roles, but people might want her in horror movies, action packed movies and anything else that requires a hot looking damsel*.



Again, I don't understand how other actresses do horror, action, AND drama films without being type cast.  Let's be real here, she is very attractive but so are the majority of top ranked actresses. Also, I think producers and directors will take a gamble and cast a very beautiful actress in a dramatic role if they feel they have the acting skills to carry the role. For example, Charlize Theron in Monster.  

Bottom line, she _*currently*_ doesn't have the acting chops to be a versatile actress. This makes more sense than her "amazing looks" being a hindrance, which is rather amusing--lol.


----------



## Jahpson

diamondprincess said:


> Again, I don't understand how other actresses do horror, action, AND drama films without being type cast.  Let's be real here, she is very attractive but so are the majority of top ranked actresses. Also, I think producers and directors will take a gamble and cast a very beautiful actress in a dramatic role if they feel they have the acting skills to carry the role. For example, Charlize Theron in Monster.
> 
> Bottom line, she _*currently*_ doesn't have the acting chops to be a versatile actress. This makes more sense than her "amazing looks" being a hindrance, which is rather amusing--lol.



well if you dont understand then there is nothing that I can do. But thats how it can be hard for someone who will be thought of as more of a sex symbol and not taken seriously as an actress.

Do you think if she looked average that Michael Bay would ask her to wash his car for an audition? Probably not. He probably would have asked her to audition the right way, or looked right past her...

and I only seen her in the Transformer movies, so I can't judge immediately on her acting abilities. There were other actors who were just as cheesy as her and they are more known and respected in show business. Example: John Turturro


----------



## diamondprincess

Trailer for her new movie:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eIcalnYkLg


----------



## SunnyFreckles

diamondprincess said:


> Trailer for her new movie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eIcalnYkLg


 
Ohhhhh no!!!  DH is gonna LOVE this one!!!


----------



## Belle49

not engaged anymore? hmmm
so still banging...niiiiiice


----------



## MichelleAntonia

gemruby41 said:


> *Shopping in W Hollywood July 11, 2009 *



so cute and casual. love it 


and in terms of her acting, we'll have to see. i think she's got what it takes to make it in comedy. jennifer's body is coming out soon, that's definitely a dark, witty comedy. and she's gotta carry that movie. from the looks of the trailer, it seems that she'll do alright.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

diamondprincess said:


> Trailer for her new movie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eIcalnYkLg




thanks for the link!


----------



## TxGlam

Megan went House Hunting today -- minus Brian! Maybe that's another sign they aren't engaged anymore...

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2009/07/12/megan-fox-house-hunting/


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^o rly?

anyone have his number?


----------



## PrincessGina

diamondprincess said:


> Trailer for her new movie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eIcalnYkLg


 
Thanks for this!


----------



## gemruby41

*House hunting in LA July 12, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41

*In Santa Monica July 12, 2009*


----------



## starlux

Those look like Brian's pants, they're so big on her!  I love how she always goes out casual, she dosen't feel the need to dress up for the paparazzi all the time.  She isn't fake, that's for sure.  I just adore her.


----------



## wordpast

starlux said:


> those look like brian's pants, they're so big on her!  *i love how she always goes out casual, she dosen't feel the need to dress up for the paparazzi all the time.  She isn't fake, that's for sure.*  i just adore her.



agree!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Such a shame, i do adore her... yet she has no sense of taste, or its just extremely awkward lol.


----------



## csre

she always looks the same, those pics could be from anytime lol  (I know they are recent i mean that she always wears the same style) 

I think they look good together, he is a very hadsome guy IMO, i don't see why people think she is "too much" for him (re=the sex charity thing)


----------



## bisousx

csre said:


> she always looks the same, those pics could be from anytime lol  (I know they are recent i mean that she always wears the same style)
> 
> I think they look good together, he is a very hadsome guy IMO,* i don't see why people think she is "too much" for him (re=the sex charity thing*)



^^I think he's handsome too. Maybe she is "too much" for him because he's a washed up actor and she's the newest hottest thing right now? Idk.


----------



## Jahpson

house hunting? she must have just that that Transformers paycheck. lol

I can tell that she is very private. She doesn't try hard to get all dressed up to go out and do errands even when its pretty obvious that the Paps are going to be on her tail!!

...that the middle finger she gave the paps


----------



## Tangerine

I love that she goes out in flip flops and sweats and no makeup. Who else does that?? (besides me and everyone else who ISNT famous.. lol)

We have enough dressed up, teetering on high heels It Girls in 400$ tunics in the Whole Foods parking lot....... I def like that MF is not insecure about her looks. She shouldn't be!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

bisousx said:


> ^^I think he's handsome too. Maybe she is "too much" for him because he's a washed up actor and she's the newest hottest thing right now? Idk.



i wouldn't call him washed up. sure, not many people watched the sarah connor chronicles, but critically, it's pretty much agreed that it was a STELLAR show and he pretty much made it was it was. he can seriously act.. and it's like "lol, that guy from 90210".... but yeah. he pretty much blew everyone away and redeemed himself. he's already getting cast in a lot of stuff now and his career is on the up and up. 

in my humble opinion, and this is nothing against megan because i really do like her, he's lately done projects, and more in line to do, that are of much higher quality than stuff i've seen her in...


----------



## annalysa

I love her laid back outfits.  Just because she makes money doesn't mean that she has to dress like money--she saves it for the red carpet.  I adore her!


----------



## bisousx

MichelleAntonia said:


> i wouldn't call him washed up. sure, not many people watched the sarah connor chronicles, but critically, it's pretty much agreed that it was a STELLAR show and he pretty much made it was it was. he can seriously act.. and it's like "lol, that guy from 90210".... but yeah. he pretty much blew everyone away and redeemed himself. he's already getting cast in a lot of stuff now and his career is on the up and up.
> 
> in my humble opinion, and this is nothing against megan because i really do like her, he's lately done projects, and more in line to do, that are of much higher quality than stuff i've seen her in...




Yeah, I didn't mean literally that I think he's washed up, just that I think that's the thought going around..


----------



## Louis_gal

I might be in the minority here, but I don't see what is so special about her.  She hasn't been in anything other than the Transformers movies (not that I know of, anyway) and that alone doesn't make her any kind of actor at all.  I'd lump her in the same category as Vanessa Hudgens, who has been in nothing other than those dumb HSM movies, and all I see her doing in her spare time is shopping, spending money, etc.


----------



## guccimamma

i took my son to the transformer movie, that thing wouldn't end...it was 3 long hours...it just kept going on and on

i was sick of seeing her face by the end of the movie, beautiful as it is....i could care less if i ever see it again


----------



## diamondprincess

She and Brian look dirty, and I wouldn't be surprised if they stink.:greengrin:


----------



## sab_angel

She looks so weird in street clothes but gorgeous on red carpet!


----------



## shesnochill

starlux said:


> Those look like Brian's pants, they're so big on her!  *I love how she always goes out casual,* she dosen't feel the need to dress up for the paparazzi all the time.  She isn't fake, that's for sure.  I just adore her.



Me too!


----------



## Charlie

I found my new avatar! 







credit to blogspot


----------



## candypants1100

see i dont think that just because she goes out in sweats means she's not insecure about her looks...i mean the whole reason why i never wear jeans unless i am going out with friends is because i hate having material so close to my legs cuz i'm so insecure about being short and curvy.... i feel way sexier in sweatpants and workout pants because they stretch, hug just the right spots, and are just so damn comfy!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i'm the same way. i can't remember the last time i wore jeans 

who knows how megan feels about herself. it can't be TOO horribly i'm guessing because she agrees to do all these photoshoots, etc.


----------



## Lec8504

I remember megan once said "i'm NOT ugly" 

lol and let's leave it at that...i don't get why people try to go into celebs mind and try to analyze what they think through whatever picture/interview/pose that they see.  I mean no one is perfect, and so of course it's normal for anyone to have insecurities and flaws that they don't like with themselves.  But that doesn't mean that they are a big ball of insecurity.  

You can find fault with any of the most beautiful people on earth if you nitpick....


----------



## starlux

candypants1100 said:


> see i dont think that just because she goes out in sweats means she's not insecure about her looks...i mean the whole reason why i never wear jeans unless i am going out with friends is because i hate having material so close to my legs cuz i'm so insecure about being short and curvy.... i feel way sexier in sweatpants and workout pants because they stretch, hug just the right spots, and are just so damn comfy!


 
I completely agree, and I do the same thing, I hate jeans and love workout wear like Lululemon and Juicy sweats.  I dress a lot like Megan when I'm out shopping or whatever.  She looks great and I don't think she's insecure at all.  Quite the opposite, I feel.  I think the celebs who go out dressed to the nines in full makeup to go grocery shopping are the insecure ones.


----------



## candypants1100

^great post


----------



## gemruby41

*Leaving Robeks juice in Los Angeles, July 19*


----------



## sab_angel

She always hides with those silly hats


----------



## shesnochill

Whoa, what's up with that funky hat and leggings are not pants!!!! AHhh!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

they really don't like to show their faces to the paps, huh? 

i like her shirt, i want one


----------



## Tangerine

I have leggings like... I'm so used to seeing them in the place of pants, I've totally accepted it at this point.. Way better than a dress with no underwear!


----------



## sunny2

I took my grandma to go see Transfomers last week, she thought Megan Fox was so beautiful haha


----------



## Jahpson

i like her peach flats.


----------



## NagaJolokia

I'm not a big fashion person, but that farmer's hat is terrible on anybody. *gag*


----------



## Veelyn

Jahpson said:


> i like her peach flats.



Me too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She has a weird sense of style...IMHO...I don't get it.


----------



## starlux

Not a fan of that hat.  She seems to be a fairly private person, not the type to alert the papparazzi whenever she goes out.  I respect her a lot for not being a fame whore.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm not one to give her much credit for _anything._ But she doesn't treat her day to day tasks as a photo shoot glammed from head to toe just to get a pack of cigs or dinner ala the entire Kardashian family and 99.9% of the rest of Hollywood. In that respect she keeps it real.


----------



## skb31

i saw transformers 2 the other day, and i seriously cant believe there is someone as pretty as megan fox is..its unreal


----------



## NagaJolokia

^ She was pretty in the first Transformers movie, but then appeared gorgeous in the second one! I honestly didn't think she was anymore than just moderately attractive in 2007 and maybe much of 2008, but she's matured into something quite beautiful! Some aspects of her face are more defined.


----------



## Jahpson

skb31 said:


> i saw transformers 2 the other day, and i seriously cant believe there is someone as pretty as megan fox is..its unreal


 

thats what im saying. i want to see her parents. LOL


----------



## NagaJolokia

I'm curious. Did anyone even notice that girl alien robot or other hot or supposedly hot girls in the movie?  Lol. It's all about Megan Fox!


----------



## csre

sab_angel said:


> She always hides with those silly hats


 she doesn't like sun?


----------



## Veelyn

^ She isn't that tan.. so maybe...


----------



## sab_angel

possibly...


----------



## Jahpson

she was tan in the movie.

but then again, baby oil and makeup can have that effect.


----------



## jun3machina

she just turned down a BOND girl role...


----------



## sab_angel

I felt the same way when i saw Transformers 2 and she is stunning


----------



## csre

jun3machina said:


> she just turned down a BOND girl role...


 i wonder if this is true, not sure how reliable UK's daily star is


----------



## gemruby41

*Promoting Jennifer&#8217;s Body July 23, 2009 *


----------



## Jahpson

"im going to suck your blood"


----------



## Jahpson

jun3machina said:


> she just turned down a BOND girl role...


 

I think she really wants to be a serious actress. Good for her. She might have to take those roles that make her look dirty and ugly. Oscars love that stuff. lol


----------



## Veelyn

I dont like that her face is always more pale than her body, but she looks good otherwise.


----------



## Bentley4Bags

She is my girl crush!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

That dress is nice.


----------



## Vinyl

Sweetpea83 said:


> She has a weird sense of style...IMHO...I don't get it.



Yeah, I don't really feel her sense of style either.  Others may give her props for not being "trendy", but seriously?!  They dressed her well in Transformers, IMO.


----------



## gemruby41

*Megan Fox attends a panel for 'Jonah Hex' at the Comic-Con convention center in San Diego(July 24th)*


----------



## Jahpson

she doesnt need makeup. Please fire that artist, her face looks so harsh it could give me nightmares.

she should wear her face naturally (maybe some makeup to even the skin), but loads of lashes and some lipgloss. Like in the movie. enough said. Some messy hair...and THEN wear what she has on.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree, jahpson...she is wearing way too much makeup in those latest pics.


----------



## jennified_

her eyebrows are immaculate


----------



## shesnochill

Ew.. so much make up she looks just like her role in Jennifer's Body.


----------



## sab_angel

She is flawless


----------



## sandigirl

She looks older in some of the pics.


----------



## Tangerine

I love the pants and the shoes from the jonah hex panel..


----------



## csre

I think she has bad skin in her face, and that is why she wears that much makeup


----------



## sab_angel

Yes but she looks good without and with makeup IMO


----------



## sarahlouise06

She looks a lot older these days. She looks really dirty in my opinion, like a pornstar, any wonder the men love her..


----------



## Bag Fetish

jennified_ said:


> her eyebrows are immaculate



I was just thinking the same thing. They have to be filled in  and darkened.


----------



## Bag Fetish

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in LA with Brians son Kassius July 9, 2009 *




Who did he have his son with ?  Didnt even know he had one.


----------



## bagsforme

^Vanessa Marcil

I think she and Megan look a lot alike.


----------



## meela188

^^yeah she does, how did Brian get with Vanessa? I'm telling you Brian is probably a beast in the bedroom, these girls can't even help themselves, lol!!!


----------



## Jahpson

^ lmao


----------



## keodi

meela188 said:


> ^^yeah she does, how did Brian get with Vanessa? I'm telling you Brian is probably a beast in the bedroom, these girls can't even help themselves, lol!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Who the heck is that? Never heard that name before.





bagsforme said:


> ^Vanessa Marcil
> 
> I think she and Megan look a lot alike.


----------



## Jahpson

Bag Fetish said:


> Who the heck is that? Never heard that name before.


 






her


----------



## Bag Fetish

Oh she is off the soaps.. guiding light ? 





Jahpson said:


> her


----------



## sab_angel

Ya its very modern


----------



## Jahpson

yes I think so


----------



## meluvs2shop

i use to think vanessa marcil was GORRRGEOUS especially back in her GH days...i'm sure she's still a beauty but i haven't seen her in anything recent.


----------



## wordpast

^ last I saw she was on that show Las Vegas with Josh Dushmel(sp) on NBC. She's gorgeous. Brian sure know how to get em!


----------



## Bag Fetish

wordpast said:


> ^ last I saw she was on that show Las Vegas with Josh Dushmel(sp) on NBC. She's gorgeous. Brian sure know how to get em!




Yes thats right !!! I've seen her on that show as well.


----------



## csre

geez i can only remember her from the rock lol


----------



## Pursegrrl

Wow, had NO idea he has a kid with Vanessa!


----------



## shesnochill

Megan does not look like Vanessa.. . nuh uh, not in my eyes.

Megan's prettier too  To me atleast. Please don't bite me if you disagree.


----------



## Jahpson

^ *bites*

kiddin. I agree that Megan looks better face wise. Vanessa got her beat in the body department though...


----------



## NagaJolokia

^ Hmm... I'd much rather have Vanessa's nose and by far, the lips! But, overall, I'd say Megan's prettier (in the face), but a little. But, yeah, in the body department, Vanessa's body is better.

Oh, and I don't think the two, Megan and Vanessa, look anything alike. *raises eyebrow*


----------



## Sweetpea83

I too don't they look alike either..they are both attractive in their own ways.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Sweetpea83 said:


> I too don't they look alike either..they are both attractive in their own ways.



exactly!


----------



## divadivine682

Vanessa and Brian probably met while on 90210...Vanessa was on that show for a season or two, she played Donna's cousin (and turned out to be her half sister)....yeah, I've never missed an episode and watched each one probably 5 times!! LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweetpea83 said:


> I too don't they look alike either..they are both attractive in their own ways.




I meant to say '' I too don't think they''...hehe!


----------



## Lec8504

meela188 said:


> ^^yeah she does, how did Brian get with Vanessa? I'm telling you Brian is probably a beast in the bedroom, these girls can't even help themselves, lol!!!


 
lol

no new pics of Megan?  

But I do agree that feature wise I don't think Megan and Vanessa look alike..they're both really beautiful though.


----------



## sab_angel

I didnt even know they had dated


----------



## gemruby41

*Megan Fox with Brian Austin Green in Los Angeles(June 27th) *


----------



## knasarae

I'm confused.  If they aren't together anymore why are they always together?  I understand if they have chosen to remain friends but they seem like more than that still.


----------



## Tangerine

I love Megan loose braid, great style on her.

Brian looks good here. I mean he usually does, what I mean is that that bright color suits him particularly well.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

both lookin good





knasarae said:


> I'm confused.  If they aren't together anymore why are they always together?  I understand if they have chosen to remain friends but they seem like more than that still.



i'm pretty sure they're back together


----------



## Jahpson

yeah, just not engaged.


----------



## haute okole

Yesterday, we were having lunch at Bubba Gump, right across the street from the Aquarium of the Pacific.  We were all sitting outside and I saw this pale, thin, tiny girl with jet black hair.  I thought "Haha. Look at the girl trying to look exactly like Megan Fox."  Then I looked at the guy sitting across from her & it was Brian Austin Green.  There they were, Megan Fox, Brian Austin Green and his son with Vanessa!  He is surprisingly handsome in person, much better than in photos and TV.  She is Teeny Tiny and a little too thin in person.  She is pretty, but not that healthy Southern Cali gorgeous.  She is a  little goth looking.


----------



## thatscute

^^oh wow! that's cool. i can see where she can look kind of goth with the dark hair and she is pretty pale. i've always wondered if she was as pretty in person. did you say anything to them?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Meh...Brian Austin Green does nothing for me, lol. I must be the minority here.


----------



## sab_angel

I think there back together just not engaged


----------



## cherubicanh

Brian Austin is hot as heck.  I hope they are back together, such a gorgeous couple.


----------



## haute okole

When I recognized them, I ran to my sister who was up ahead at the gift shop, slapped her and said, "That's Megan Fox & Brian Austin Green."  I turned around and was gonna take another look and they had gotten up and left.  Funny thing is that we all had lunch at around the same time and I saw her the entire time we were there...about 45 minutes, thinking she was a Megan Fox wanna be.  I thought she did a pretty good job of looking just like Megan Fox.  Nobody recognized them and if they did, no one was looking at them.  I only realized it was her when I saw him.

Frankly, Brian Austin Green has never done anything for me.  But he does stand out as more handsome than the average guy.


----------



## thatscute

haute okole said:


> When I recognized them, I ran to my sister who was up ahead at the gift shop, slapped her and said, "That's Megan Fox & Brian Austin Green." I turned around and was gonna take another look and they had gotten up and left. Funny thing is that we all had lunch at around the same time and I saw her the entire time we were there...about 45 minutes, thinking she was a Megan Fox wanna be.* I thought she did a pretty good job of looking just like Megan Fox.* Nobody recognized them and if they did, no one was looking at them. I only realized it was her when I saw him.
> 
> Frankly, Brian Austin Green has never done anything for me. But he does stand out as more handsome than the average guy.


 
LOL! 

and yeah BAG doesn't do it for me either


----------



## conrad18

I think he's very sexy. Not good-looking or "cute" in the traditional sense, but there is something about him that makes him so sexy to me.


----------



## knasarae

MichelleAntonia said:


> i'm pretty sure they're back together



Ok, that makes sense.


----------



## Charlie

Bag Fetish said:


> Who the heck is that? Never heard that name before.



I had to Google it!! :lolots:

I think this Vanessa has a great body but she is not as pretty as Megan, even if Megan just looks like your regular goth girl. She is gorgeous =D

Lol @ BAG being at beast in bed, that made me LOL!


----------



## TxGlam

haute okole said:


> Yesterday, we were having lunch at Bubba Gump, right across the street from the Aquarium of the Pacific.  We were all sitting outside and I saw this pale, thin, tiny girl with jet black hair.  I thought "Haha. Look at the girl trying to look exactly like Megan Fox."  Then I looked at the guy sitting across from her & it was Brian Austin Green.  There they were, Megan Fox, Brian Austin Green and his son with Vanessa!  He is surprisingly handsome in person, much better than in photos and TV.  She is Teeny Tiny and a little too thin in person.  She is pretty, but not that healthy Southern Cali gorgeous.  She is a  little goth looking.




Omg! Is she smaller than Vanessa? I think they are both gorgeous. Vanessa has a more elegant/ sexy looking face while megan has more of that sexy/sultry look.


----------



## TxGlam

divadivine682 said:


> Vanessa and Brian probably met while on 90210...Vanessa was on that show for a season or two, she played Donna's cousin (and turned out to be her half sister)....yeah, I've never missed an episode and watched each one probably 5 times!! LOL



I miss those 90210 days!! Gosh I loved that show so much growing up! I still watch it on Soap Network.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wait, so the three of them and the boy were all together? i thought vanessa hated megan


----------



## heart goes boOm

MichelleAntonia said:


> wait, so the three of them and the boy were all together? i thought vanessa hated megan



no, vanessa wasn't there.  she just meant the son he has with vanessa.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ooooooh, ok. clearer now, thanks


----------



## conrad18

MichelleAntonia said:


> wait, so the three of them and the boy were all together? i thought vanessa hated megan


 

Where did you hear that? I've never heard that piece of gossip before. Spill!


----------



## haute okole

Sorry, it was my bad diction.  I only saw Megan Fox, Brian Austin Green and his son.  Vanessa wasn't there.  I would have taken pictures if I saw the FOUR of them together!


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

I forgot what ONTD or D-Listed calls her prof. whoreface or something similar, since she fancies herself being so smart. I find her neither smart nor attractive.
Some say she is the next Angelina or looks like Angelina, but to me Megan's face just looks harder, meaner.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I dislike how they (the magazines) always want to compare the two. They both are stunning women in their own ways....they just happen to love tattoos and both are brunettes.


----------



## meela188

^^The media probably wouldn't compare the two so much if Megan would just be herself. it seems like she is following Angelina's blueprint or something. She enlargeded her lips, darkened her hair, lost all that weight, and started with the tattoos out of no where. Even Megan's "poem" tattoo seems like a Angelina knock off.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i don't think any of those things are "copying" angelina. it's twisted to look that way. dying your hair? losing weight? getting a tattoo? hell, i've done all those things. and trust me NO ONE is gonna be mistaking me for an angelina knock off


----------



## Jahpson

Meg got her lips done?


----------



## NagaJolokia

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^i don't think any of those things are "copying" angelina. it's twisted to look that way. dying your hair? losing weight? getting a tattoo? hell, i've done all those things. and trust me NO ONE is gonna be mistaking me for an angelina knock off


 

I strongly agree. These things like the writing tattoos, darkening the hair, losing a lot of weight, and getting bigger lips, etc. are far, far, far too commonplace to be the basis of emulating someone else in particular.


----------



## sab_angel

shes way prettier than Angelina


----------



## Lec8504

Jahpson said:


> Meg got her lips done?


 
maybe an injection?  Not sure..sometimes it looks like it sometimes it doesn't.

and I know at least 5+ girls who lost some weight, got tats, and dyed their hair dark....and none of them are wannabe Angelina.  Megan is stunning in her own right...and as for her personality..maybe it rubs some girls the wrong way..but I think she's actually somewhat funny..she has a dry sense of humour imo.


----------



## Jahpson

^ thats what im saying. a tattoo rocking, skinny ,brunette is not something new.


----------



## gemruby41

*At LAX Airport August 5, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## MichelleAntonia

they look and seem very casual and unhollywood in their candids


----------



## Tangerine

Yeah, I like that shes not teetering on sky high stiletto boots and wearing 3000$ hair extentions in 100 degree weather, followed everywhere by a stylist/ hairdresser/ harried assistant


----------



## TxGlam

BAG looks good in a hat and in these pics


----------



## shesnochill

Man she looks oh so comfy.


----------



## candypants1100

brian sometimes reminds me of ryan seacrest


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lol noooooooooooooo!




he's way, way too good looking to be reminscent of ryan, imo. if anything, he maaaaaaaybe looks like a hundred times better version of justin timberlake. and even that..


----------



## katiex10204

i really like her tank!


----------



## Megs

I really like how she dresses. Seems like something anyone could just thrown on - doesn't seemed forced or 'perfect', though she looks amazing


----------



## cherubicanh

Love her and I agree with everyone on the way she dresses.  Casual and comfy!  She already wears sky high heels for work and red carpet events...so it would make sense for her to be casual at home.  Love it!


----------



## gemruby41

*Megan Fox and boyfriend Brian Austin Green were seen arriving at Los Angeles International Airport today (August 7) holding hands while an assistant carted their luggage.*


----------



## putkos

looking very nice


----------



## penelope tree

on the subject of eyebrows...i like a good thick eyebrow (lol) but usually not as groomed/severe/arched as megan's.

but i think her eyebrows work really well with her face... try covering the eyebrows, changes her face completely.

she used to have thinner eyebrows, before the surgery and big hair etc.


----------



## sab_angel

She is gorgeous


----------



## thatscute

Megan at the Teen Choice Awards - with Vanessa Hudgens:


----------



## thatscute

more:













ps. megan won for choice female hottie


----------



## Tangerine

penelope tree said:


> on the subject of eyebrows...i like a good thick eyebrow (lol) but usually not as groomed/severe/arched as megan's.



I had my eyebrows done at Benefit once, and the girl did them just like Megans... a little thin for my taste, but I didn't mind that as much as I minded the really scissored off look at the top of the eyebrow towards the inner eye.. the style looks good from far away, but up closer it just looks like you have really short, spiky eyebrows.


----------



## Sweetpea83

That dress she wore for the Teen Choice Awards..was a good choice...I like the color.


----------



## Jahpson

LMAO @ the folks in the background of her pic...

Love how Meg sits like a lady, and she is also starting to look kind scary to me.


----------



## KoobaBagLover

Jahpson said:


> LMAO @ the folks in the background of her pic...
> 
> Love how Meg sits like a lady, and she is also starting to look kind scary to me.


 
Too much face tweaking, imo.


----------



## krisaya

^ ITA. She rarely looks natural.


----------



## miss alice

thatscute said:


> Megan at the Teen Choice Awards - with Vanessa Hudgens:



Wow..i always thought Vanessa was very cute girl but now that she is standing next to Megan, she doesnt seem as attractive anymore! 

Megan Fox is just *STUNNING*!!!!!!! just beautiful!


----------



## KoobaBagLover

She kind of looks like a vampire. Especially because she is not closing her mouth.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

i really like megan's eyes and brows


----------



## forchanel

She looked great at the teen choice awards... that dress is perfect for her!


----------



## shesnochill

Boy.. . Megan is one hot mama.


----------



## tsubi

miss alice said:


> Wow..i always thought Vanessa was very cute girl but now that she is standing next to Megan, she doesnt seem as attractive anymore!
> 
> Megan Fox is just *STUNNING*!!!!!!! just beautiful!


 
I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## sab_angel

She is soo pretty


----------



## tatu_002

tsubi said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing!


 
me three haha


----------



## sab_angel

Did anyone see her horror movie Jennifer's Body ??


----------



## annalysa

Can anyone id the dress she wore above? Thanks!


----------



## forchanel

her dress from the teen choice awards is by YSL


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow, Megan looks smokin in that dress at the Teen Choice Awards!


----------



## NagaJolokia

miss alice said:


> Wow..i always thought Vanessa was very cute girl but now that she is standing next to Megan, she doesnt seem as attractive anymore!
> 
> Megan Fox is just *STUNNING*!!!!!!! just beautiful!


 

Megan Fox is prettier than Vanessa Hudgens. To be a little fair though, I've seen better pics of Vanessa whereas Megan looks the same as usual.


----------



## csre

thatscute said:


> more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. megan won for choice female hottie


 
maybe it is the angle but her head looks too big for her body in this pic, like the lollypop look Victoria had a while back, and her knees (legs) are way too thin IMO (more noticeable in the pic with hudgens). 

Also, i might be the minority, but i don't like that dress, it like something one of Flintstones females would wear for a party lol


----------



## miss alice

NagaJolokia said:


> Megan Fox is prettier than Vanessa Hudgens. To be a little fair though, I've seen better pics of Vanessa whereas Megan looks the same as usual.



Yea, I agree perhaps that pic was not Vanessa's best. But Megan always look beautiful though..lol...thats the difference between them..Megan doesnt need a good pic to look stunning!!!


----------



## macro_grp02

Megan Fox is so pretty, she's almost in all men's online mags. But she really can do better than that Brian.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree..she can do way better than Brian, imo as well!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

just because she can probably have any man she wants? who's to say brian isn't a catch? just because he's not as big a star as her? that's all we really know about him/them/their relationship. kwim?


----------



## shesnochill

lol  @ the guy in the bg.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lol he's like 'call me!'

i need his number


----------



## Sweetpea83

MichelleAntonia said:


> just because she can probably have any man she wants? who's to say brian isn't a catch? just because he's not as big a star as her? that's all we really know about him/them/their relationship. kwim?




It's not because he's not a ''big star''..I just don't think he's attractive, imo! Who knows he might be a great guy (personality etc)..but I don't think he's all that good looking. Each to their own..I was just stating my opinion..


----------



## NagaJolokia

I think he's cute, but not that cute. The guy also ages quite poorly like a lot of Americans. I mean he's barely 36 and he looks like that??? Really? I would think he's in his mid-late forties. Megan is much better-looking than he.


----------



## penelope tree

i thought vanessa looked better in the pic - more natural, although megan of course still looked v. attractive.


----------



## ladyred

I want eyebrows like hers.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Sweetpea83 said:


> It's not because he's not a ''big star''..I just don't think he's attractive, imo! Who knows he might be a great guy (personality etc)..but I don't think he's all that good looking. Each to their own..I was just stating my opinion..




it's all good, i understand.

i'm with megan on this one, i like him


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Santa Monica August 13, 2009*


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I like that whole look...especially that bag and heels!


----------



## miss alice

^^ I second that! she looked so glamorous and sexy..almost reminds me of old hollywood starlets!


----------



## carvedwords

LOVE the latest photos.  The dress, the hair, the makeup, the heels, EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Jahpson

gorgeous


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wow, very fancy for her, but i like it!


----------



## Tangerine

The hair and makeup is so awesome.. retro but not overdone.

People who think she looks trashy seem to overlook these sorts of styles on her. Very elegant!


----------



## Charlie

She looks AMAZING! love those red lips


----------



## Charles

*fans self*

I would just follow behind her so I could say that I got microscopic scent particles of her on me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol!


----------



## Twinklette

who makes that bag!!!!  Love her, she looks amazing...


----------



## sab_angel

So pretty!


----------



## thatscute

wow she looks amazing in those new pictures. when i saw the first two i thought they were from a new photoshoot or something!


----------



## starlux

Stunning!!  So simple but yet so gorgeous.  Less is more with Megan!


----------



## gemruby41

*More pics*


----------



## raj

Wow, she looks amazing!


----------



## Lec8504

i love this outfit...so simple but just breathtaking!


----------



## jacqualyn

she looks like dita von teese ( i think?? marilyn mansons ex wifey??)in those last pics..


----------



## Jahpson

she looks like she cant walk in those shoes comfortably. but she still looks very ladylike and pretty


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lol whenever i see ANYONE in those shoes, it looks like they can't walk comfortably


----------



## rainedrop1019

I thought she looked like Dita Von Teese when I first saw those pictures too. 

I'm not the biggest Megan Fox fan in the world but I will gladly give credit where credit is due and the girl looks FABULOUS in those pictures.


----------



## CoachGirl12

YOWZAS! Megan looks hot in the most recent pics... love the whole outfit...


----------



## godsavechanel

shes looks amazing in those latest pictures!


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I really had to scroll through like 10 pages of this thread to see what the big deal is about Megan..I always just thought she was kinda skanky but after seeing a lot of pictures, the girl really does have a beautiful face. Her bone structure is amazing, and she has very pretty eyes. 

I wish she would do her makeup more simple...She has so much natural beauty! I think the red lipstick is a little overkill on her and the darkened eyebrows are so severe!


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in Santa Monica August 19, 2009 *


----------



## ilvoelv

I hate how megan fox usually dresses. But i think she looks great in that dress


----------



## ilvoelv

gemruby41 said:


>





I love this outfit.


----------



## Jahpson

i dont see attention whore in her like I see in other celebrities. this woman is trying to make an honest living.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i agree. other people try to make her out as one because they think she looks like THAT, how can she not be? i honestly don't think she's interested in much else besides doing movies.


----------



## sjunky13

She looks so good in the dress. wow. Very sexy and elegant. Plus she does casual really good!


----------



## sab_angel

*Shes so pretty! 

she will be hosting SNL for the premiere!!*


----------



## conrad18

really??? that should be interesting, i'd like to see what kind of comedic talent she has.


----------



## cherubicanh

She's hot and not in your face...which makes her even hotter!


----------



## bebelastrange

angie wanna be... she is working the rebel-beauty-living on the edge-yet classy angle... but honestly i'm over red lipped pseudo actresses... 
xxb


----------



## Bagluvvahh

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in Santa Monica August 13, 2009*


her face looks so perfect that she almost looks like a mannequin or a wax figure! beautiful!


----------



## Bag Fetish

jacqualyn said:


> she looks like dita von teese ( i think?? marilyn mansons ex wifey??)in those last pics..



totally agree with you....
 Its the red lipstick that is doing it.


----------



## candypants1100

^yes i was getting that dita vibe too


----------



## Lec8504

bebelastrange said:


> angie wanna be... she is working the rebel-beauty-living on the edge-yet classy angle... but honestly i'm over red lipped pseudo actresses...
> xxb


 
honestly i'm over people saying that she's an Angie wannabe..as if Angelina copyrighted "edgy and classy with dark hair actress"  angle.


----------



## oogiewoogie

Wow, she looks really pretty, love the hair, outfit, shoes... etc.!


----------



## annalysa

This fall (as usual) red lips and dark hair is in again, so I guess everyone's emulating everyone else?  Megan looks pretty.  I find her beautiful in my eyes, a gorgeous brunette.  Of course ladies, you would stick to something that suites you right?  You wouldn't go off and dye your hair bleach blonde if it doesn't fit your complexion, or dark brown/black and end up looking like a witch, when it's not even Halloween!


----------



## thatscute

Lec8504 said:


> honestly i'm over people saying that she's an Angie wannabe..*as if Angelina copyrighted "edgy and classy with dark hair actress" angle*.


 

i know right - i totally agree with you


----------



## _bebee

shes soo pretty


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Brian Austin Green and Transformers star Megan Fox were spotted shopping with Brian's son Kassius at a Los Angeles mall on Sunday (August 23). The hot couple picked up a red piece of luggage for Brian's 7-year-old boy.


----------



## Jahpson

Lec8504 said:


> honestly i'm over people saying that she's an Angie wannabe..as if Angelina copyrighted "edgy and classy with dark hair actress" angle.


 

im going to agree. Angie wasn't the first and she certainly won't be the last.


----------



## IFFAH

^ita.


----------



## KoobaBagLover

bebelastrange said:


> angie wanna be... she is working the rebel-beauty-living on the edge-yet classy angle... but honestly i'm over red lipped pseudo actresses...
> xxb


 

Well i agree with you.


----------



## Charlie

Lec8504 said:


> honestly i'm over people saying that she's an Angie wannabe..as if Angelina copyrighted "edgy and classy with dark hair actress"  angle.



Me too!


----------



## KoobaBagLover

Well she's no longer a Angie wannabe, she's a Dita Von Teese wannabe.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

even when she's herself, it seems like she's a wannabe something. megan fox is a wannabe megan fox. how dare her. LOL


----------



## tatu_002

MichelleAntonia said:


> even when she's herself, it seems like she's a wannabe something. *megan fox is a wannabe megan fox*. how dare her. LOL



LOL


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lol i just now realized- how dare *SHE*


----------



## Pinkisweets

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in Santa Monica August 13, 2009*



oh wow, she does not look "cheap" for once  she looks like a little lady here (if you don't look too close at her tattoos, not that I have anything against tattoos)


----------



## Veelyn

gemruby41 said:


> *More pics*



She looks fabulous!


----------



## Veelyn

Lec8504 said:


> honestly i'm over people saying that she's an Angie wannabe..as if Angelina copyrighted "edgy and classy with dark hair actress" angle.





Jahpson said:


> im going to agree. Angie wasn't the first and she certainly won't be the last.



Right...


----------



## candypants1100

weird that shes holding the bag directly in front of her stomach


----------



## gemruby41

*Megan Fox getting a parking ticket in Santa Monica(August 27th)*


----------



## imgg

Love her hair- hate those shoes!!!!


----------



## godsavechanel

those are some interesting shoes..


----------



## Olesya

Whoa...the shoes...


----------



## kiwishopper

lol crazy shoes....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i hope she took them off before driving!


----------



## mrsklem14

those shoes are ridiculous


----------



## cristalena56

i would totally fall and face plant in those hahaha :shame:


----------



## cherubicanh

Some crazy ass shoes! Hey , if she can wear them, good for her.


----------



## _bebee

i would sooo trip in those shoes


----------



## thatscute

omgoodness those shoes!


----------



## leap of faith

Honestly, the shoes do not even look good let alone work with her outfit


----------



## CoachGirl12

Olesya said:


> Whoa...the shoes...


Thats EXACTLY what I was thinking!


----------



## Bag Fetish

gemruby41 said:


> *Megan Fox getting a parking ticket in Santa Monica(August 27th)*




those shoes are just wrong!


----------



## raj

Those are some really ugly shoes.


----------



## MiamiSocialite

well thats megan fox for you, always trying to be unconventional.

ps. do her outfits ever consist of anything other than black, white and grey? She needs some color!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i'm surprised Heidi Montag hasn't worn those shoes first lol


----------



## leap of faith

^^True!


----------



## Sweetpea83

raj said:


> Those are some really ugly shoes.



Ita!


----------



## csre

I agree, ugly shoes. And they seem pretty uncomfortable too, maybe they got her the ticket cause she did not want to walk too long in them lol


----------



## Jahpson

yeah those shoes do scream spice girls 1995


----------



## sandigirl

Cute preview of a new Megan interview. Kinda funny. 
http://www.mtv.com/videos/movies/433559/megan-foxs-musical-aspirations.jhtml#id=1620426


----------



## Charlie

gemruby41 said:


> *Megan Fox getting a parking ticket in Santa Monica(August 27th)*



I think she was getting a ticket for wearing those shoes. Why Megan, why?


----------



## gemruby41

*Megan Fox out in Toronto(September 6th)*


----------



## cherubicanh

They look cute together.  I really love how rockerish they look together.


----------



## beauxgoris

I wonder if she has extensions or if her hair is really that thick!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Gosh, she is so tiny! They look so hot together... she looks casual as always, love her looks!


----------



## csre

I agree, they look awesome together, you can't even tell the age gap. They do a great couple. I wish they could be left alone a bit (on the other hand, maybe not cuz we wouldnt see these pics ...)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

age only does him favor after favor 

i love her outfit. are those jeans TR?


----------



## Jahpson

wow she is tiny...or is he really tall?


----------



## knasarae

I think she's pretty tiny.


----------



## Jahpson

she looks very young in these pics. like a teenager


----------



## surlygirl

love David Silver! lol. I agree they do look great together.


----------



## godsavechanel

they look cute together. (I always think its adorable when they guy is so much bigger than the girl)


----------



## sfgirl67

MichelleAntonia said:


> age only does him favor after favor
> 
> i love her outfit. are those jeans TR?




Her jeans are TR, nordstrom rack has them for 100, i just bought them last week.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^thanks! i wonder if my nordstrom rack has them....


----------



## meluvs2shop

i always thought fox was tall but walking next to green, i'm not so sure anymore....


----------



## conrad18

They look really good together, and BAG just keeps getting better with age.


----------



## Tangerine

Is it cheesy to think it would be cute if they were in a movie together??


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i'd see it


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jahpson said:


> she looks very young in these pics. like a teenager


----------



## PrincessMe

wpw they look so cute together


----------



## gemruby41

*Megan Fox at Jennifer&#8217;s Body premiere in Toronto(September 10th)*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## Jahpson

her hair is gorgeous


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hot dress..not liking the hair though..


----------



## CoachGirl12

Sweetpea83 said:


> Hot dress..not liking the hair though..


Yep ITA!

The guy that she is kissing must be the main co-star w/her... sheesh I wonder what her BAG (her BF) thinks as far as her kissing this guy and Shia at the premieres... LOL I suppose its probably just a publicity stunt...


----------



## wiwi

She takes some weight?

She's gorgeous by the way!!!!


----------



## cherubicanh

She is stunning.  Her hair is fabulous.  I wonder what you have to use to get that look..I am horrible with hair. LOL


----------



## DiorDeVille

LOVE her dress!!!! Its perfect for her!


----------



## Blackbirdie

I love the last look...the dress is really cute and the hair is amazing!  I wish I could figure out how to do that


----------



## gemruby41

*Promoting in Toronto September 11, 2009*


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Interesting dress....


----------



## oo_let_me_see

gemruby41 said:


>




I think I need her shoes.


----------



## csre

i like that plaid dress


----------



## suzie_hun

I liked her before she was trying to be Dita von Teese..


----------



## prettygurrl19

gemruby41 said:


> *Megan Fox at Jennifers Body premiere in Toronto(September 10th)*




LOVVVVVVVE the dress... Hate her


----------



## TxGlam

*YIKES!!! Did you guys read this letter from anonymous Transformers crew member bashing Megan??!*

&#8220;This is an open letter to all Michael Bay fans. We are three crew members that have worked with Michael for the past ten years. Last week we read the terrible article with inflammatory, truly trashing quotes by the Ms. Fox about Michael Bay. This letter is to set a few things straight.

&#8220;Yes, Megan has great eyes, a tight stomach we spray with glycerin, and an awful silly Marilyn Monroe tattoo plastered on her arm that we cover up to keep the moms happy.

&#8220;Michael found this shy, inexperienced girl, plucked her out of total obscurity thus giving her the biggest shot of any young actresses&#8217; life. He told everyone around to just trust him on his choice. He granted her the starring role in Transformers, a franchise that forever changed her life; she became one of the most googled and oogled women on earth. She was famous! She was the next Angelina Jolie, hooray! Wait a minute, two of us worked with Angelina &#8216; second thought &#8216; she&#8217;s no Angelina. You see, Angelina is a professional.

&#8220;We know this quite intimately because we&#8217;ve had the tedious experience of working with the dumb-as-a-rock Megan Fox on both Transformers movies. We&#8217;ve spent a total of 12 months on set making these two movies.

&#8220;We are in different departments; we can&#8217;t give our names because sadly doing so in Hollywood could lead to being banished from future Paramount work. One of us touches Megan&#8217;s panties, the other has the often s&#8211;ty job of pulling Ms. Sour pants out of her trailer, while another is near the Panaflex camera that helps to memorialize the valley girl on film.

&#8220;Megan has the press fooled. When we read those magazines we wish we worked with that woman. Megan knows how to work her smile for the press. Those writers should try being on set for two movies, sadly she never smiles. The cast, crew and director make Transformers a really fun and energetic set. We&#8217;ve traveled around the world together, so we have never understood why Megan was always such &#8216; the grump of the set?

&#8220;When facing the press, Megan is the queen of talking trailer trash and posing like a porn star. And yes we&#8217;ve had the unbearable time of watching her try to act on set, and yes, it&#8217;s very cringe-able. So maybe, being a porn star in the future might be a good career option. But make-up beware, she has a paragraph tattooed to her backside (probably due her rotten childhood) easily another 45 minutes in the chair!

&#8220;So when the three of us caught wind of Ms. Fox, pontificating yet again in some publication (like she actually has something interesting to say) blabbing her trash mouth about a director whom we three have grown to really like. She compared working with Michael, to &#8216;working with Hitler&#8216;. We actually don&#8217;t think she knows who Hitler is by the way. But we wondered how she doesn&#8217;t realize what a disgusting, fully uneducated comment this was? Well, here let&#8217;s get some facts straight.

&#8220;Say what you want about Michael &#8216; yes at times he can be hard, but he&#8217;s also fun, and he challenges everyone for a reason &#8216; he simply wants people to bring their &#8216;A&#8217; game. He comes very prepared, knows exactly what he wants, involves the crew and expects everyone to follow through with his or her best, and that includes the actors. He&#8217;s one of the hardest working directors out there.

&#8220;He gets the best from his crews, many of whom have worked with him for 15 years. And yes, he&#8217;s loyal, one of the few directors we&#8217;ve encountered who lowered his fee by millions to keep Transformers in the United States and California, so he could work with his own crew.

&#8220;Megan says that Transformers was an unsafe set? Come on Megan, we know it is a bit more strenuous then the playground at the trailer park, but you don&#8217;t insult one of the very best stunt and physical effects teams in the business! Not one person got hurt!

&#8220;And who is the real Megan Fox? She is very different than the academy nominee and winning actors we&#8217;ve all worked around. She&#8217;s as about ungracious a person as you can ever fathom. She shows little interest in the crew members around her. We work to make her look good in every way, but she&#8217;s absolutely never appreciative of anyone&#8217;s hard work. Never a thank you. All the crewmembers have stopped saying hi to Ms. Princess because she never says hello back. It gets tiring. Many think she just really hates the process of being an actress.

&#8220;Megan has been late to the sets many times. She goes through the motions that make her exude this sense of misery. We&#8217;ve heard the A.D&#8217;s piped over the radio that Megan won&#8217;t walk from her trailer until John Turturro walks first! John&#8217;s done seventy-five movies and she&#8217;s made two!

&#8220;Never expect Megan to attend any of the 15 or so crew parties like all the other actors have. And then there&#8217;s the classless night she blew off The Royal Prince of Jordan who made a special dinner for all the actors. She doesn&#8217;t know that one of the grips daughters wanted to visit their daddy&#8217;s work to meet Megan, but he wouldn&#8217;t let them come because he told them &#8217;she is not nice.&#8217;

&#8220;The press certainly doesn&#8217;t know her most famous line. On our first day in Egypt, the Egyptian government wouldn&#8217;t let us shoot because of a permit problem as the actors got ready in make up at the Four Seasons Hotel. Michael tried to make the best of it; he wanted to take the cast and crew on a private tour of the famous Giza pyramids. God hold us witness, Megan said, &#8220;I can&#8217;t believe Michael is f&#8212;ing forcing us to go to the f&#8212;ing pyramids!&#8221; I guess this is the &#8216;Hitler guy&#8217; she is referring to.

So this is the Megan Fox you don&#8217;t get to see. Maybe she will learn, but we figure if she can sling insults, then she can take them too. Megan really is a thankless, classless, graceless, and shall we say unfriendly b&#8212;-. It&#8217;s sad how fame can twist people, and even sadder that young girls look up to her. If only they knew who they&#8217;re really looking up to.&#8221;

&#8220;But &#8216;Fame&#8217; is fleeting. We, being behind the scenes, seen em&#8217; come and go. Hopefully Michael will have Megatron squish her character in the first ten minutes of Transformers 3. We can tell you that will make the crew happy! -Loyal Transformers Crew&#8221;

UPDATE: Michael Bay removed the letter from his website and provided this update: &#8220;I don&#8217;t condone the crew letter to Megan. And I don&#8217;t condone Megan&#8217;s outlandish quotes. But her crazy quips are part of her crazy charm. The fact of the matter I still love working with her, and I know we still get along. I even expect more crazy quotes from her on Transformers 3. Michael&#8221; Can&#8217;t wait!!!


----------



## cherubicanh

^^^ LOL, Classic...that was one of the most enjoyable letters ever.


----------



## PursesAddict

I knew this girl is no good.  I'm so sorry all the crews have to work with her =\


----------



## meela188

I know that must have felt so good for them to get all of that off their chest's. Megan is very graceless, her stupidity knows no bounds, but alas she is beautiful. Hopefully her character will get killed off and they will find someone to replace her since she is sooooo miserable on the set of transformers.


----------



## Jahpson

wow


----------



## conrad18

Oh geez.....I have to say, I'm not really surprised, she totally comes across as "that type" from all her various interviews and such. Hopefully, Megan will learn....You know what they say about burning bridges on your way to the top.


----------



## rainedrop1019

I saw that letter and I have to say, I'm inclined to believe the cast members. Her attitude has always rubbed me the wrong way but I had no idea it was to the extent described in that letter.

Letter aside, I did hear the comment she made comparing Michael Bay to Hitler and it just makes me . Comparing someone to Hitler is not a comment that should be made lightly or publicly IMO.


----------



## tatu_002

the letter was so enjoyable to read hahah

I just cant get over the way she looks, she is too gorgeous. its really sad her attitude is not well 
I want her nicely defined eyebrows


----------



## knasarae

I wholeheartedly agree with you rainedrop about the Hitler comment.  That is not a comparison you should make in jest or in a light-hearded way.

I just don't get some of these Hollywood stars (male and female).  I do understand there is a lot of sacrifice in this profession....but there is a huge amount of reward and benefit from it too.  Some people can't even afford to pay for groceries and rent.  I say please and thank you to EVERYONE.  There is no reason to put yourself above anyone else or be rude.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Eeeeeek..if that letter has some truth in it...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

So now the crew is calling her out. The people that are essential to any movie set. Let's see when Bale freaked out he had crew members jumping to his rescue. Her, not so much.

She better familiarize herself with kneepads. Looks like she will need them if she wants to continue working in that town.


----------



## QueenCoco

^lmao


----------



## gemruby41

*On her way to the 2009 MTV Video Music Awards festivities.*


----------



## Jahpson

those shoes are really hot.


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> So now the crew is calling her out. The people that are essential to any movie set. Let's see when Bale freaked out he had crew members jumping to his rescue. Her, not so much.
> 
> She better familiarize herself with kneepads. Looks like she will need them if she wants to continue working in that town.


 

 

I swear, I love your posts


----------



## CoachGirl12

Megan looked pretty at the VMA's except I didn't care for the outfit she was wearing, lovin' the shoes though...


----------



## Sweetpea83

What is up with that last outfit??


----------



## kbela1

I really, really do not understand her VMA outfit.


----------



## gemruby41

*Still drumming up interest in her new movie &#8220;Jennifer&#8217;s Body,&#8221; Megan Fox was spotted arriving at the &#8220;Today&#8221; show in New York City this morning (September 14).*


----------



## knasarae

gemruby41 said:


> *Still drumming up interest in her new movie Jennifers Body, Megan Fox was spotted arriving at the Today show in New York City this morning (September 14).*


 
Love those shoes.  If I were here I'd have them in multiple colors too.


----------



## cherubicanh

Love her outfit for the Today show.  Classy and simple.


----------



## Jahpson

gemruby41 said:


>


 

she looks so gorgeous here


----------



## bagaholic85

^^seriously...love her or hate her u cant deny shes drop dead gorgeous


----------



## xikry5talix

Love her looks. She is a gorgeous one but I hate reading about how rude and mean she is! I hate people that are divas and think they're somebody when they've done nothinggg!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she looks like she's wearing a baby onesie in that black/white dress!


----------



## Cherrasaki

gemruby41 said:


> *Still drumming up interest in her new movie Jennifers Body, Megan Fox was spotted arriving at the Today show in New York City this morning (September 14).*


 

Love these outfits!!! Her waist is so tiny! I wonder what size she wears?


----------



## csre

^ minus zero lol


----------



## candypants1100

she's tiny but has some nice curves, and i'm not talkin about her boobs- like her arms are a nice size, and not like a twig. i love that about her. also loving that gray jacket above...can anyone id?


----------



## tillie46

I think he goes better with Donna Martin from 90210


----------



## thatscute

her hair has been looking so gorgeous lately!


----------



## AAA07

I don't know much about this girl, but she kinda looks a little Angelia Jolie-ish at times.  Anybody else think this?


----------



## olialm1

Just read this off Perez
In the October issue of _Rolling Stone_ Fox speaks of what sounds to be a _very_ tumultuous on-again/off-again relationship with *Brian Austin Green*.
"My temper is ridiculously bad.  I've had to say to Brian, *'You have to go and stop talking to me, because I'm going to kill you.*  I'm going to stab you with something, please leave.'  
*I'd never own a gun for that reason.  I wouldn't shoot to kill.  But I would shoot him in the leg, for sure."*






LOL...girlfriend is PSYCHO! 
​


----------



## Sweetpea83

AAA07 said:


> I don't know much about this girl, but she kinda looks a little Angelia Jolie-ish at times.  Anybody else think this?




Not to me..they are both gorgeous in their own ways.


----------



## TxGlam

This time, production assistant Anthony Steinhart gives his opinion on the accusations made against Megan.
Here&#8217;s Anthony&#8217;s letter:

&#8220;First of all, I would like people to know (for those who are interested) the reason why I am writing this letter is to clear my name in any of this Ms. Fox bashing. As someone pointed out in one of the responses, you could narrow down the list of potential writers of the letter by looking on IMDB. I have received a few phone calls from people who have read the letter and they know that I have worked closely with the actors/actresses on the film, so I felt I should at least clear my name.

&#8220;My name is Anthony Steinhart and I have worked on both Transformers movies and have had the pleasure of working with Ms. Fox.

&#8220;I read the letter by the three unnamed crew people and was blown away by their description of Ms. Fox. Especially, since I am the one usually getting Ms. Fox at her trailer. I have personally never been nor ever witnessed Ms. Fox being rude or inconsiderate of people&#8217;s feelings or the work to be done. Everyone is entitled to their good days and bad. Contrary to popular belief, she is like us (human) and has both good and bad days as well. Working on the Transformers movies can be intense at times and sometimes intense situations cause intense moments.

&#8220;Some of the examples the three unnamed writers give as evidence of Ms. Fox and her horrible attitude are so ridiculous.

&#8220;It&#8217;s unfortunate the grip didn&#8217;t want to bring his daughter to set because Megan Fox wasn&#8217;t nice and not the fact that we had a closed to set. No visitors unless approved by the UPM [unit production manager]. That is what the call sheets have always said. By the way, Ms. Fox wished my 12-year-old brother a happy birthday over the phone while we were shooting in New Mexico. Not so heartless&#8230;

&#8220;It&#8217;s also unfortunate that she didn&#8217;t attend any of the &#8216;15&#8242; parties, but I clearly remember her hanging out in New Mexico with some of the crew and watching her get hounded by passers-by as she walked through the hotel lobby and being nothing but gracious to her fans. Also isn&#8217;t it refreshing to hear that she doesn&#8217;t need to be a part of the party machine that sometimes swallows people whole, only to spit them out on the front page of every magazine. And incidentally, if these crew members were at the wrap party, I only saw 2 cast members there. Granted I wasn&#8217;t there the whole night, but I was there long enough to know that the others probably weren&#8217;t going to show.

&#8220;I also remember walking with her through the hordes of people lined up, while we shot at Princeton and she signed autograph after autograph. She signed many publicity photos, magazines, pieces of white paper for crew members and their families. Now I know that isn&#8217;t the same as curing a disease, but if we are to take anything an actor/actress says or does to personally, then I fear we have far greater problems on our hands.

&#8220;Unfortunately, I don&#8217;t always keep up with or hang on to quotes and/or quips &#8216;actresses&#8217; say, so I wasn&#8217;t familiar with the incident that incited the tasteless letter, but none-the-less leave the war of words to those involved. No need to drag her name through the mud and at the same time, unknowingly, bring others down.&#8221;


----------



## PrincessMe

tillie46 said:


> I think he goes better with Donna Martin from 90210


 LMBO


----------



## Tangerine

TxGlam said:


> This time, production assistant Anthony Steinhart gives his opinion on the accusations made against Megan.
> Heres Anthonys letter:




Yeah, there is ALWAYS more than one side to a story.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

PrincessMe said:


> LMBO




LMAO DON'T HATE!! DONNADAVID 4EVA


----------



## gemruby41

*Megan Fox at a fan event for 'Jennifer&#8217;s Body' in Hollywood(September 16th)*


----------



## gemruby41




----------



## gemruby41




----------



## gemruby41




----------



## Sweetpea83

I must admit...I am tempted to watch that movie....previews look decent...


----------



## bagaholic85

^^im going to see it this weekend lol

she really is gorgeous...love her hair


----------



## meluvs2shop

too bad her dress wrinkles easy...that bothers me.
hair & makeup look gorgeous but that tat on her back is stupid and so is the marilyn monroe one. i don't care if she has 100 tats, i just don't like the ones she chose.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i MIGHT see a matinee....


----------



## raj

She said on Conan that she's only 5'4.....I thought she was a lot taller.


----------



## cherubicanh

SHE is stupid beautiful.  Stunning!


----------



## olialm1

She looks gorgeous in these photos. I love her hair and the dress!  Her tattoos are really fugly IMO. What the hell is that thing on her ankle? And her wrist ?


----------



## csre

she wears pretty short stuff for being so insecure (as she says she is)

I do not like that dress too much, and i wonder why her neck is so wrinkled, she is so young

I am going to watch the movie as well, i like seeing her


----------



## PursesAddict

^I totally agree with the neck thing!  I'm always very curious why it's like that when she's so young.


----------



## DiorDeVille

^^All the women in my family have that neck thing too, from age 4 on up.  Other celebrities out there, like Faith Hill, have mentioned it, and sure enough, if you go back to pictures of them in their 20s, there it is.  Meh. What are you gonna' do?  Life's short, and most guys don't care about a few neck lines. 

I kinda' wanna see the movie - all the previews seem decent.

ETA: No way is she insecure, unless we are in opposite world.  Girl talks circles like no one else.


----------



## meluvs2shop

wow. i never even noticed her neck...i guess my eyes go elsewhere.
i still don't really see an issue with it...??


----------



## coconutsboston

^^ Me either...what's wrong with her neck?  All I see is dress wrinkles, aughhh!!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Ugly dress and shoes that don't match.


----------



## I Love RICE

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## gemruby41

*"Tonight Show visit September 17, 2009*


----------



## tatu_002

drop dead GORGEOUS !!!


----------



## nillacobain

What her back/hip paragraph tattoo means?


----------



## Sweetpea83

meluvs2shop said:


> wow. i never even noticed her neck...i guess my eyes go elsewhere.
> *i still don't really see an issue with it...??*



I don't either!


----------



## Heath-kkf

I guess I'm one who really doesn't see the hype around her. I guess she has nice eyes?


----------



## JosiePotenza

Megan is so gorgeous to me. 
Her eyes, lips & hair are very sexy...


----------



## QueenCoco

Heath-kkf said:


> I guess I'm one who really doesn't see the hype around her. I guess she has nice eyes?


 

I agree. She has nice eyes and eyebrows...her lips are nice and big.....and she has nice hair when its done....ummm....thats it. I think she is very petite and thats not my "type" of body....so I don't know. She is a pretty girl who has sex appeal...but other then that I don't see the hype around her either.


----------



## QueenCoco

I see the neck issue, but didn't notice it until it was mentioned. It doesn't look wrinkled to me so much as lined. I know a few people who have lined necks...and doesn't kimora have a weird neck like that too? Although I think Kimora's is more pronounced.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ so you wont hit it, Queen Coco?:lolots:


----------



## QueenCoco

nah.....not for me...lol 

you?


----------



## girlfrommoscow

i want her eyebrows!!!i wonder if she gets them done professionally ..probably so......they are so perfect


----------



## bagsforme

Her forehead always looks so frozen.  Botox perhaps??


----------



## sandigirl

Gorgeous as always but maybe it is just me but she seems to be aging fast for someone who is only 23. Maybe it's just the makeup sometimes?


----------



## PrincessMe

^^i think so.lip fillers too..no coco i dont want her either lol


----------



## katiex10204

i really am not liking her hair at all in the tonight show look.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow, I thought she looked amazing on Conan... haha it was funny that she joked w/Conan and said that she likes guys that are tall and have red hair... then Conan said... "whoah, I almost blacked out" haha, she was so cute on Conan!


----------



## QueenCoco

PrincessMe said:


> ^^i think so.lip fillers too..no coco i dont want her either lol


 

lmao.


----------



## Elly0216

I think she's beautiful, but she looks significantly older than 23 to me. I honestly, thought she was closer to 30. I was surprised to learn she's only my little sister's age!


----------



## thatscute

wow i am not diggin the tonight show look at all


----------



## sab_angel

she always looks flawless


----------



## coconutsboston

I must say that I will agree, she definitely looks far older than only 23 years!


----------



## Lec8504

DiorDeVille said:


> ^^All the women in my family have that neck thing too, from age 4 on up.  Other celebrities out there, like Faith Hill, have mentioned it, and sure enough, if you go back to pictures of them in their 20s, there it is.  Meh. What are you gonna' do?  Life's short, and most guys don't care about a few neck lines.
> 
> I kinda' wanna see the movie - all the previews seem decent.
> 
> ETA: No way is she insecure, unless we are in opposite world.  Girl talks circles like no one else.



yup, agree.

I saw the movie with the bf....we both like it...seems like every1 else did too.

She does look older than 23..but then most actresses in Hollywood look older than their age imo.


----------



## Jahpson

saw that movie jennifers body.

she looked stunning as always, but the movie was god awful


----------



## meluvs2shop

Lec8504 said:


> yup, agree.
> 
> I saw the movie with the bf....we both like it...seems like every1 else did too.
> 
> *She does look older than 23..but then most actresses in Hollywood look older than their age imo*.



i don't know anything about MF except who she is currently dating but it's not uncommon for hollywood actresses to lie about their age. it was far more common years ago but i wouldn't be surprised if it still happened.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Anyone watch her on SNL last night? haha, she was cute on there and looked gorgeous!


----------



## gemruby41

*SNL Afterparty September 26, 2009 *


----------



## gemruby41

*On Jimmy Falon September 24, 2009 *


----------



## Jahpson

love love love that dress and shoe combo.

i cant help but laugh at her thumbs, they are so cute


----------



## olialm1

She looks like a porn star. I do love her hair though! Awesome locks.


----------



## Tangerine

gemruby41 said:


> *SNL Afterparty September 26, 2009 *




They look like they could be the same age in these..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i need to take out a huge billboard on sunset that says TO DAVID SILVER: I DON'T HAVE A SHADOW. CALL ME :devil:

but only AFTER they break up officially


----------



## penelope tree

Jahpson said:


> love love love that dress and shoe combo.
> 
> i cant help but laugh at her thumbs, they are so cute


 
oh god, i can't help but look at them. her and leighton meester. their teeny thumbs!


----------



## Tangerine

MichelleAntonia said:


> but only AFTER they break up officially



He has a pink phone. Thats grounds Megan, you listening?? GROUNDS!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^yeah cmon now!


i can't find the skit from last night's snl that they were both in...


----------



## gemruby41

*At LAX Airport September 28, 2009 *


----------



## Jahpson

burn that hat


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, I agree Jahpson.


----------



## uhkiwi

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^yeah cmon now!
> 
> 
> i can't find the skit from last night's snl that they were both in...



linky
http://www.hulu.com/watch/98358/saturday-night-live-digital-short-megans-roommate


----------



## smallbag

^ LOL thanks for the link!


----------



## kiwishopper

lol and she kept "bowing down" too


----------



## shesnochill

I like that hat.


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## coconutsboston

^^Not digging the pictures from the photo shoot, and can't place my finger on exactly why...


----------



## CoachGirl12

I love the photo shoot of her, I think the outfits fit her personality really well, it totally looks like clothes she would wear


----------



## bagaholic85

^^yea i like it too.  i loved the blue liner on her lower inner lid.  it really makes her eyes pop even more (if thats possible)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

judging by that pictorial, the 90's are REALLY coming back 

i, for one, am glad. ridiculously over the top glamour and skyhigh standards needs to die already. i want keepin' it real back


----------



## gemruby41

*Zach&#8217;s Cafe October 12, 2009 *


----------



## CoachGirl12

They both look like they got done going out somewhere, but then they look as though they just got done working out? LOL


----------



## quynn

i love her nike, anybody know whats style ?tia


----------



## starlux

The first thing I thought of was "Why are her shoes untied?"


----------



## plr16

WWTDD just reported that Megan will replace Victoria Beckham as the new face of armani...


----------



## Jahpson

looks like she is wearing BAG's shoes, or she has big feet


----------



## candypants1100

i like that cardigan/scarf look on him


----------



## flashy.stems

he's too good for her.. she's not that pretty without mounds of make up
although i'll take her closet/hair any day


----------



## cherubicanh

Brian is HOT!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i dunno about the scarf on him. he's too manly to be rockin a scarf AND a cardigan like that lol. but yes, hot as always


----------



## Jahpson

i think his outfit is nice its the scuffed up shoes that ruined it for him


----------



## kittenslingerie

Surprisingly Megan is beautiful even without makeup, and her and Brian look good together. I do however prefer to see her made up, but I love makeup in general.


----------



## coconutsboston

starlux said:


> The first thing I thought of was "Why are her shoes untied?"


 

Hahaha, so did I!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I just read snippets of her Cosmo interview. She claims that women have power in relationships because they have vaginas. Interesting. If that is the case I wish they would have asked her why she has "Brian" tattooed over hers.

She is soooo badass.


----------



## Jahpson

^ lol! good point


----------



## cherubicanh

LOL *bag*.. so truuuuue!


----------



## suzie_hun

In those last pics she reminds me of Rose McGowan. Well.. a little change from the Dita-ish look at least.


----------



## nillacobain

BagOuttaHell said:


> I just read snippets of her Cosmo interview. She claims that women have power in relationships because they have vaginas. Interesting.* If that is the case I wish they would have asked her why she has "Brian" tattooed over hers.*
> 
> *She is soooo badass.*


 
Ita!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I too like her without all that damn makeup..she's naturally very pretty!


----------



## gemruby41

*Out in LA (October 29th)*


----------



## MiamiSocialite

she looks great, but im pretty sure those pictures are months older


----------



## couture2387

Yeah they are.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She has great legs!


----------



## CoachGirl12

MiamiSocialite said:


> she looks great, but im pretty sure those pictures are months older


----------



## csre

MiamiSocialite said:


> she looks great, but im pretty sure those pictures are months older


 yeah, i was like, wait a minute i saw that outfit already, lol... those are from the end of March


----------



## meluvs2shop

love the casual outfit above!!


----------



## Jahpson

unless she wore the same thing again.


----------



## jp752

^^i agree. those pics were on perez hiltons site the other day stating she just out n about. but these pics r very familiar to the ones months ago


----------



## csre

gemruby41 said:


> *Out in LA (October 29th)*


 

not a chance, those are the same pics, here is a pic from March


----------



## sab_angel

she looks great!


----------



## flashy.stems

her bra is too small?


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks waaaay to skinny.


----------



## olialm1

flashy.stems said:


> her bra is too small?



LOL thinking the same thing. Sometimes my boobs kind of overflow out of my bra right before I get my period so I have an excuse!


----------



## NagaJolokia

I don't how you can tell whether or not someone is not wearing make-up from pics/a distance alone. I see plenty of people that wear neutral tones on their eyelids, a lighter shade of pink on lips, highlights for cheekbones, mascara, and some liner for the brows, and that is their "no makeup". She is gorgeous, but just because her make-up, if she is wearing any, isn't as contrasting as usual, she may still be wearing the same amount, more or less, and it may still giving her overall looks a boost.


----------



## DDRay

She is so cute.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

there are some newer pics of her & brian, i'll try to look for them


----------



## gemruby41

*Sherman Oaks mall November 18, 2009 *


----------



## candypants1100

^mmm brian is hawt


----------



## flashy.stems

brian IS hot. he should change up his facial expression a little!! i guess it would be pretty awkward walking towards cameras though hehe

megan looks great! so bomb.


----------



## bagsforme

Looks like he's pissed at the camera guy for taking the pic.  That's probably his kid behind him and doesn't want the pic taken.


----------



## gemruby41

*Megan Fox leaving Chin Chin's restaurant in Santa Monica(November 19th)*


----------



## Jahpson

Brian's son looks just like his mom. awwww

Meg looks great here. like her shoes


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks cute with glasses on!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i love how they're keepin it real. they could be any normal couple on the street.


----------



## flashy.stems

they're so cute and normal


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

ita


----------



## *want it all*

cute shopping pic @Sherman Oaks.  

I think her top should've been longer in that gray leggings pic.


----------



## QB Handbags

Megan Fox is now an underwear model replacing Victoria Beckham. I think it's a good choice.

Megan Fox blog


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i like those, although i liked victoria's better. i think because seeing vic in underwear is different and new, seeing megan in underwear is just like any other shoot.


----------



## msJenna

Why isn't there an official Megan Fox thread? Some of her outfits are so cute!

Post away!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I'm pretty sure there is..


----------



## msJenna

I searched and nothing came up!!!

sooo


----------



## KatieBaby86

I think this would be it:

Megan Fox & Brian Austin Green

=o)


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-section/megan-foxs-22-inch-waist-455026.html

There is that one aswell, on the topic of Megan Fox.


----------



## twoodcc

there shud be one... she is a trend setter...


----------



## Charlie

Yay, these threads should be merged!


----------



## Nikk

Nobody talks about her anymore.


----------



## pmburk

I think people figured out she's not that great of an actress.  Also I read several reports about her ill behavior on movie sets and toward fans. Maybe it all caught up with her.


----------



## Jahpson

she hasn't been doing anything so folks can't talk about her. We need material! lol

plus, her "fashion sense" is regular and the movies that she did do...suck


----------



## wordpast

some possibilities: 

A. She's not promoting anything
B. Maybe she's on a movie set actually working (gasp!)
C. She not Ms. Paparazzi , wears the hottest fashions, has to hit the latest hot spots kinda girl


----------



## sandigirl

She hasn't been in the public eye much. She's been filming a movie with Mickey Rourke. Also there will be a Transformers 3. When she has something out again, you will keep seeing and hearing about her again.


----------



## howl

suprisingly she's not a fame whore.She could very easily be paped at clubs,shopping,etc.

Yet you don't see many candids shots of her.


----------



## pmburk

howl said:


> suprisingly she's not a fame whore.


 
LOL you mean her last name isn't Kardashian!


----------



## pollinilove

she seems to just do her job on movie sets then go home not much to say about her


----------



## quynh_1206

Maybe her PR won't let her speak in public anymore? She doesn't seem to be too good at that.


----------



## plr16

She says she doesn't like doing anything but acting and hanging out at home...she'll be back once she has her next movie out. There's only so many different pictures the paparazzi can get of her getting coffee (there's thousands of those). 

She was in that Super Bowl ad though. That ad was really cute and definitely got attention from all of the males watching!


----------



## TwiggyStar

I think she's just a shy girl that doesn't like being in the public eye, but loves acting so thats what she does!


----------



## KristyDarling

Yeah, it's probably just a lull in between movie releases and promotional events. And like someone else said, she doesn't seem like a "see-and-be-seen" kind of celeb, always out trying to remain int he public eye.


----------



## flashy.stems

pmburk said:


> LOL you mean her last name isn't Kardashian!



bwahahah love it.


----------



## ilvoelv

pmburk said:


> LOL you mean her last name isn't Kardashian!


----------



## knasarae

Isn't there already a Meagan Fox thread?


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

I believe that less is more. I am not a MF fan but don't mind hearing/ seeing her because she hasn't saturated the public with overload -


----------



## cosmogrl5

I don't like her much, but I do respect the fact that she isn't a tabloid princess.

I must say though that I am not sure how much of a huge fan following she has in general.  The whole "I am the new Angelina Jolie" image she has going on is kind of tired.  If she reinvents herself a little bit, she will be more interesting again.


----------



## Charlie

pmburk said:


> LOL you mean her last name isn't Kardashian!




or Spencer!!


----------



## Jahpson

Well lets talk about her then:


----------



## Jahpson

too bad there aren't any shots of her infamous thumbs!


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ lol, no but those shots are all before her nose job..


----------



## Chanel522

She was so much prettier and natural looking when she was younger.  I don't like her at all and I think it's hilarious that she doesn't understand why people compare her to Angelina Jolie, yet she had plastic surgery to make herself look similar to her.  Whatever.  She just rubs me the wrong way and makes herself very un-likeable in interviews, imo.


----------



## loves

i never understood the hype over her.


----------



## cosmogrl5

loves said:


> i never understood the hype over her.



Me either, and she is a bad actress.  I just associate her with being in the Olsen Twin movie Holiday in the Sun as the nasty girl.


----------



## quynh_1206

I think she is so pretty, but she's not really that entertaining or talented. That might be why she's not much in the public eye. I would still love to see more pictures of her though. She is a very pretty girl to look at.


----------



## lovemysavior

I agree, she is a very pretty woman, but can't act.  Nowadays, though, it seems like you don't have to act/sing to be famous or to at least be known to the world.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree...she's super gorgeous..but not that great of an actress...still a fan of hers though!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oh btw love those pictures of her!!


----------



## Jahpson

she will always be the "Transformer Lady" if she doesnt do some REAL movies! (don't get me started on the mind numbing, not scary at all Jennifer's Body)


----------



## ShoeFanatic

quynh_1206 said:


> Maybe her PR won't let her speak in public anymore? She doesn't seem to be too good at that.


 
That or maybe the public has finally come to their senses and realized
she has no talent and is a wanna be Angelina..

She tries SO HARD..when you're sexy looking, you don't have to try..
she should just cool it and be herself, but I don't think she knows who that is yet..

To stand out and seperate yourself from others, you must be different..
there's already Angelina..
the whole beautiful bad girl image is taken..
She should've went in another direction..
beautiful/mysterious, beautiful/shy and innocent etc..
she blew it by trying to immulate an already famous star..
big mistake..
but she's young and has time to reinvent herself..

I think I'll find her interesting in 5- 10 years, when she has something interesting to say..
Right now, IMO, she's a 'JPF'(just a pretty face)..
yawn.

I do admire the fact that she is still with her boyfriend, instead of
trading up, like many do when they become famous..
this level of loyalty is rare..and does pique my interest..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looked better before she did whatever she has done to alter her appearance. She would be tolerable if she'd stop trying so hard to become a polarizing figure. Even with the bad acting.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

It's funny because now she is completely trying to turn around her image.  She came out the gates as the chick that would pretty much say anything and touted to be the next Angelina Jolie.  Now she admitted that she lied when she said most of those comments that made her popular and that she was just toying around because she new they'd be good sound bites.  She's also stating how much she doesn't like fame or dressing up and that she's a recluse.

Supposedly her acting is getting better.  At least Mickey Rourke thinks she's a good actress.


----------



## JAN!

I honestly don't see the Angelina thing going on. Why does she always get compared to her? Did she say she wanted to look/be the next Angelina? I honestly don't know because I haven't paid that much attention to what she says. But why does a girl with dark hair who acts/dresses like a bad girl automatically be dubbed an Angelina wannabe? Angelina does not own that look. If that's Megan's (or any girl for that matter) style, I think she should be able to rock it without the constant referencing. And in my opinion, Megan rocks the style better. Angelina is over-rated and isn't nearly as good looking.


----------



## xikry5talix

JAN! said:


> I honestly don't see the Angelina thing going on. Why does she always get compared to her? Did she say she wanted to look/be the next Angelina? I honestly don't know because I haven't paid that much attention to what she says. But why does a girl with dark hair who acts/dresses like a bad girl automatically be dubbed an Angelina wannabe? Angelina does not own that look. If that's Megan's (or any girl for that matter) style, I think she should be able to rock it without the constant referencing. And in my opinion, Megan rocks the style better. Angelina is over-rated and isn't nearly as good looking.



I agree that just because she has a bad add persona and has dark hair, everyone automatically compares her to Angelina but I don't think she's going out of her way to try to be her.


----------



## TwiggyStar

JAN! said:


> I honestly don't see the Angelina thing going on. Why does she always get compared to her? Did she say she wanted to look/be the next Angelina? I honestly don't know because I haven't paid that much attention to what she says. But why does a girl with dark hair who acts/dresses like a bad girl automatically be dubbed an Angelina wannabe? Angelina does not own that look. *If that's Megan's (or any girl for that matter) style, I think she should be able to rock it without the constant referencing. And in my opinion, Megan rocks the style better. Angelina is over-rated and isn't nearly as good looking.*



Completely agree. Megan is so much prettier than angelina (who i think she's actually odd looking to be honest)


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

JAN! said:


> I honestly don't see the Angelina thing going on. Why does she always get compared to her? Did she say she wanted to look/be the next Angelina? I honestly don't know because I haven't paid that much attention to what she says. But why does a girl with dark hair who acts/dresses like a bad girl automatically be dubbed an Angelina wannabe? Angelina does not own that look. If that's Megan's (or any girl for that matter) style, I think she should be able to rock it without the constant referencing. And in my opinion, Megan rocks the style better. Angelina is over-rated and isn't nearly as good looking.



Agreed. I also don't get why people say it's obvious that she's had plastic surgery to look like Angelina. A nose job and lip fillers are probably the two most common PS procedures. Just because she's a dark haired "bad girl" with tattoos does not mean she's trying to be someone else. There were a million girls with that look long before Angelina came along.


----------



## Swanky

I don't know about her trying to look like AJ, but they often really resemble one another IMO.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Megan has personally said that she doesn't want to be compared to AJ but I said she was touted as the next AJ because thats what light the media put her in.  

Swanky posted the pictures.  ^^  The resemblance is there.  She acts badass or used to just like Angie used to and she has a bunch of tattoos just like Angie.  So that's why they get compared.  It doesn't take much for the media.

I personally agree with many of you have said... Megan is much prettier than Angie in my opinion.  I think Angie is overrated as far as her looks are concerned and as an actress she's a hit and miss for me.  Some times she's good and some times she ain't.  But that could be said about nearly all of the actors out there.  But yes Angie is overrated in my book too.


----------



## Twinklette

I think the media touted her as an AJ look a like more than Megan doing so.  I think she's beautiful and I like that she isn't in the main spotlight.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

I think she *really* tries to immulate Jolie, IMO.
If I were the new girl in Hollywood, I would do everything I could to
set myself apart..


 I don't think she's comfortable in her own skin..most girls her age aren't..
I wasn't..
her recent comments and her backpeddling..she seems really confused
as to who she is..
I think she is pretty in a Spearmint Rhino chick sort of way..
but she lacks class/sophistication,
she looks manufactured/molded and it's not the surgery..
it's her whole look.
For someone to stand out in my
eyes, I have to see orginality. I've never seen it with this girl..
I've never looked twice at her..
again, she's young..
I hope she finds herself..
her *real *self..she could become interesting
beyond her looks..



*Originally Posted by JAN! **

**I honestly don't see the Angelina thing going on. Why does she always get compared to her? Did she say she wanted to look/be the next Angelina? I honestly don't know because I haven't paid that much attention to what she says. But why does a girl with dark hair who acts/dresses like a bad girl automatically be dubbed an Angelina wannabe? Angelina does not own that look. If that's Megan's (or any girl for that matter) style, I think she should be able to rock it without the constant referencing. And in my opinion, Megan rocks the style better. Angelina is over-rated and isn't nearly as good looking. *
_*Agreed. I also don't get why people say it's obvious that she's had plastic surgery to look like Angelina. A nose job and lip fillers are probably the two most common PS procedures. Just because she's a dark haired "bad girl" with tattoos does not mean she's trying to be someone else. There were a million girls with that look long before Angelina came along. *_

I'm not trying to be smug..but which actresses have had that look?
 in the last 10 years, I can't recall a famous actress with the tats, sultry look and Angelina's bad ass attitude.
I think that's what put Angelina on the map..she was an original..
(she's also cunning and manipulating and prob. a little nuts, and these traits go along way in LaLaland)
I'm no PR expert, but if I were  one of Megan's handler's,
I'd try to guide her image in another direction..
so there wouldn't be that comparisan.
I'd also tell her to keep her mouth shut..there's nothing more intriquing
then mystery..
IMO..


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

ShoeFanatic said:


> I'm not trying to be smug..but which actresses have had that look?
> in the last 10 years, I can't recall a famous actress with the tats, sultry look and Angelina's bad ass attitude.



I wasn't talking about actresses, I was talking about regular people. Hollywood tends to favor the good girl next door type like Cameron Diaz and Jennifer Aniston so that's why "bad girls" with huge tattoos aren't popular in the movie industry. I guess you could say that Angelina was the first to popularize the tattood bad ass semi-crazy look in Hollywood, but there have been tons of regular people like her for a while. As for her looks, it's sheer luck that after a nose job and some lip filler (which a lot of actresses have) Megan resembles Angelina. It's not like she used to look like Heidi Montag one day and then a week later came out looking like she does now. 

For me the similarities end there. I don't agree with the "bad ass attitude" comparison. Megan says some stupid stuff in a failed attempt at humor, but nothing she's ever said or done compares to Angelina back in the day with talking about her sexual escapades in detail, doing drugs, dating women, suicide attempt, kissing her brother, wearing blood around her neck, and love of bloody knife sex.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Megan talked the talk but so far has not walked the walk.


----------



## NagaJolokia

I actually think she looks prettier now after whatever surgeries she's had than when she was younger. When she was younger prior to surgery, she was still good-looking, but just moderately so. Now, she's highly attractive (but not stunning). 

As for her trying to be Angelina Jolie, I don't see it apart from the mundane similarities like hairstyle, facial expressions, and tattoos. Even then, they're too insignificant as "evidence".


----------



## NagaJolokia

Double post.


----------



## flashy.stems

i swear megan started out by saying she idolized AJ.. did she not? for some reason i remember reading that she did.. then she suddenly turned on AJ and started hating on her like megan does with everything. she's so b*tchy.


----------



## quynh_1206

That's why she should not be allowed to talk for more than 2 minutes. She often contradicts herself.


----------



## flashy.stems

^ hahahah. agreed.


----------



## flashy.stems

she needs a script for daily life.


----------



## quynh_1206

Lol, I concur!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> I wasn't talking about actresses, I was talking about regular people. Hollywood tends to favor the good girl next door type like Cameron Diaz and Jennifer Aniston so that's why "bad girls" with huge tattoos aren't popular in the movie industry. I guess you could say that Angelina was the first to popularize the tattood bad ass semi-crazy look in Hollywood, but there have been tons of regular people like her for a while. As for her looks, it's sheer luck that after a nose job and some lip filler (which a lot of actresses have) Megan resembles Angelina. It's not like she used to look like Heidi Montag one day and then a week later came out looking like she does now.
> 
> For me the similarities end there. I don't agree with the "bad ass attitude" comparison. *Megan says some stupid stuff in a failed attempt at humor, but nothing she's ever said or done compares to Angelina back in the day with talking about her sexual escapades in detail, doing drugs, dating women, suicide attempt, kissing her brother, wearing blood around her neck, and love of bloody knife sex.*


 

I see..
But I do think they both did/said things for shock value/attention..
Angelina just seems more believable..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> I wasn't talking about actresses, I was talking about regular people. Hollywood tends to favor the good girl next door type like Cameron Diaz and Jennifer Aniston so that's why "bad girls" with huge tattoos aren't popular in the movie industry. I guess you could say that Angelina was the first to popularize the tattood bad ass semi-crazy look in Hollywood, but there have been tons of regular people like her for a while. As for her looks, it's sheer luck that after a nose job and some lip filler (which a lot of actresses have) Megan resembles Angelina. It's not like she used to look like Heidi Montag one day and then a week later came out looking like she does now.
> 
> For me the similarities end there. I don't agree with the "bad ass attitude" comparison. Megan says some stupid stuff in a failed attempt at humor, but nothing she's ever said or done compares to Angelina back in the day with talking about her sexual escapades in detail, doing drugs, dating women, suicide attempt, kissing her brother, wearing blood around her neck, and love of bloody knife sex.



And nothing she has ever done on the screen can compare to a young Jolie either. 

Time for Meg to give her critics something to talk about other than her poorly received attempt at shock value.


----------



## TwiggyStar

Megan supporting Brian at Grand Prix celebrity race


----------



## TwiggyStar

Megan out and about...


----------



## TwiggyStar

Megan out with Brian and his son Kassius


----------



## TwiggyStar

Megan out at beauty store, anybody notice anything interesting about her lips...


----------



## Sweetpea83

TwiggyStar said:


> Megan supporting Brian at Grand Prix celebrity race



She looks cute here!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Her Man looks hot hot


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow she was thin before, but she looks like she has even lost more weight!


----------



## SweetCandy

She is very pretty but has lost weight for sure...!! Her legs are so skinny now! Also, her top lip looks very strange... What did she do to herself again? She is such a gorgeous girl that she does not need any of this!


----------



## White Orchid

She looks like every other woman when she gets her lips pumped: like she's been punched in the mouth hard.


----------



## bisousx

I think she's one of the few that can pull off fake lips, lol. Looks cute.


----------



## *want it all*

CoachGirl12 said:


> Wow she was thin before, but she looks like she has even lost more weight!



I agree.  I wonder if she's stressed or something.  She seemed to embrace her "thin, but curvy" body before.  I don't think she would purposely lose weight unless it was for a role?


----------



## shesnochill

i  her eyebrows.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

TwiggyStar said:


> Megan supporting Brian at Grand Prix celebrity race




they both look hot here 

thanks for the updates!


----------



## Tangerine

Yeah, she does look a bit more angular than before. She just needs to not lose any more. Maybe its for a movie though.


----------



## platinum_girly

Here is what doesn't add up about Megan:

1. She CLAIMS to obviously care about animals and even poses cuddling a fox:




2. She then walks around wearing some boots that are THOUGHT to be "UGG" boots:




3. They are ACTUALLY identified as being Australia luxe nordic FOX FUR trim boots:




They can be purchased in the shorter style here: http://www.designerdesirables.com/d...uxe-collective-nordic-angel-trimmed-11901.htm

4. No i am not a hater of Megan, i actually think she is beautiful and think she looks fab with a hint of red in her hair:




5. I would go so far as to say that if i ever had a lesbian affair that could be with ANY woman in the world then i would more than likely choose her, simply because she is very good looking and exudes sex:





But in all honesty i find her to be hypocritical, ignorant, rude and her acting ability is not that great, i mean "Jennifers body" says it all really...


----------



## Bradysmum

Can't you be an animal lover and wear fur?


----------



## platinum_girly

Bradysmum said:


> Can't you be an animal lover and wear fur?


 
Put it this way - i PERSONALLY don't think so, that would be like me wearing cat or dog fur as i own both as pets, it is disgusting to me, and very hypocritical, would YOU wear dog skin/fur or cat skin/fur???


----------



## platinum_girly

Photos of Megan (I apologise in advance if any are duplicates):


----------



## Jahpson

the fox probably peed on her and she didn't like it so she got the boots. The boots are fug btw, and I don't like the way she looks on that cover.

she does look good in the bed with the pink blanket. Is that fur too?

I also like her in that purple dress


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Bradysmum

can anybody id her bag ^^


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Genti

Bradysmum said:


> can anybody id her bag ^^


 

It's Linea Pelle Lola large tote

http://www.lpcollection.com/lola-large-tote.html


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## chinableu

Bradysmum said:


> Can't you be an animal lover and wear fur?



Nope.


----------



## CoachGirl12

platinum_girly said:


>


WOW, she looks amazing in this picture!


----------



## Cherrasaki

Great pictures Girly thanks for posting! Megan looks beautiful in a  lot of the pics and she can look amazing when doing editorial pictures.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She has great legs!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Bradysmum said:


> Can't you be an animal lover and wear fur?



Absolutely!! I had a rabbit, and have absolutely no qualms about wearing rabbit fur.. I love animals, I prefer animals over people, but I still wear leather all the time, and fur if that is what I feel like.  If Megan wants to wear fox fur, then that's her prerogative.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

her casual looks are definitely the best


----------



## Tangerine

I have a really hard time believing that she is 23. That is not an insult to her by any means though. She is prettier than plenty of the famous 23 year olds people drool over.


----------



## TwiggyStar

She is undeniably gorgeous.  I think the reason she looks so old is because she has had a lot of work done to her face.  She's had her nose done, her lips, and I'm sure she's had botox injections in her forehead because in interviews her face doesn't move too much.  Still, I think she is gorgeous, I'm just afraid she may age faster than normal...


----------



## Charles

chinableu said:


> Nope.



What about an animal lover and wear leather?

It seems Brian and I have very similar styles.  Hmmm.....


----------



## Jahpson

^ the answer will probably be yes because for some strange reason, leather doesn't count as animal


----------



## platinum_girly

Jahpson said:


> ^ the answer will probably be yes because for some strange reason, leather doesn't count as animal


 
Leather OF COURSE counts as animal, just cows do not need to be inhumanely skinned alive for their skins, unlike the animals for their furs...

And leather is pretty hard to avoid and will never become obsolete, however fur COULD because it is not in such high demand and in todays day and age of luxurious faux furs then why bother? Especially when there are ample undercover videos of these poor animals being skinned alive from anywhere from PETA to youtube...


----------



## Jahpson

so eating a burger and rocking a cow skin handbag is ok, but rocking a fur coat isn't?


----------



## platinum_girly

Jahpson said:


> so eating a burger and rocking a cow skin handbag is ok, but rocking a fur coat isn't?


 
Hey personally i am a vegetarian and yes i own like 3 leather bags but that is it, and as explained previously - i am not anti using animals for meat, skin, etc... what i am anti is animals suffering all in the name of fashion and as far as i am aware the fur industry is the only industry where animals are cruelly skinned alive for their furs, so you consider that to be okay do you? Have you HONESTLY watched footage of this happening and can say it is okay??? Because even Beyonce changed her ways when she was presented with a short film showing the true cruelty behind the trade and even apologised for being so ignorant to it before, shame there is so much ignorance nowadays and people that spout off before they even know the facts...


----------



## Bradysmum

platinum_girly said:


> *Leather OF COURSE counts as animal, just cows do not need to be inhumanely skinned alive for their skins, unlike the animals for their furs...*
> 
> And leather is pretty hard to avoid and will never become obsolete, however fur COULD because it is not in such high demand and in todays day and age of luxurious faux furs then why bother? Especially when there are ample undercover videos of these poor animals being skinned alive from anywhere from PETA to youtube...


 
You sure about that one?


----------



## Jahpson

platinum_girly said:


> Hey personally i am a vegetarian and yes i own like 3 leather bags but that is it, and as explained previously - i am not anti using animals for meat, skin, etc... what i am anti is animals suffering all in the name of fashion and as far as i am aware the fur industry is the only industry where animals are cruelly skinned alive for their furs, so you consider that to be okay do you? Have you HONESTLY watched footage of this happening and can say it is okay??? Because even Beyonce changed her ways when she was presented with a short film showing the true cruelty behind the trade and even apologised for being so ignorant to it before, shame there is so much ignorance nowadays and people that spout off before they even know the facts...


 
you simply justfied wearing your animal skinned handbag...


----------



## platinum_girly

Look i don't care to get into a debate, we are all allowed our own opinions, and as i am an active member of groups like PETA, BUAV and the Humane society then i have resarched a tonne over the course of 3 years on the subjects so at least make informed decisions about how i like to live, i just don't think everybody can say the same thing and yet are quick to jump on anybody that has a differing opinion from them, this all started because i made a post on this thread about the fact that i found Megan (a celebrity) to be hypocritical in her choices, no need to jump on me for that, now- BACK TO TOPIC please


----------



## Jahpson

fine.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I give her some credit for keep a low to no profile when she isn't promoting anything. But she does manage to erase it all once she opens her mouth.


----------



## Sweetpea83

:back2topic:


----------



## TwiggyStar

She's said before the reason she says so many outrageous things is that she wanted to become a household name.  She did accomplish that.


----------



## ilvoelv

^ how sad..


----------



## Laurie8504

Sweetpea83 said:


> :back2topic:



Ditto....can you guys start another fur vs faux thread elsewhere?  I don't really want to read about skinning animals alive.


----------



## Charles

ilvoelv said:


> ^ how sad..



So, what's the motive behind the reason most celebs say what they say or do what they do?


----------



## bisousx

she dresses awful when out and about... but with a body and face like that, who cares


----------



## platinum_girly

On the Set of Transformers 3, May 02, 2010:


----------



## Bradysmum

Love the outfit there!


----------



## Jahpson

she looks great there for the exception of the shoes. Transformers 3? come on already


----------



## Bradysmum

I like the shoes.


----------



## platinum_girly

More:













She reminds me so much of Evangeline lilly in those pics


----------



## thatscute

wow, they are already starting to film! cool


----------



## Jahpson

wow! bumble bee is a real car


----------



## angelnyc89

^  When I saw they yellow car, I was like bumble bee!


----------



## *want it all*

platinum_girly said:


>



I actually thought she looked like Lindsay Lohan in this pic.


----------



## Bradysmum

I can see that.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Me too, I think shes not wearing make up and if she is, its very light.


----------



## TwiggyStar

*want it all* said:


> I actually thought she looked like Lindsay Lohan in this pic.



.... That's definitely not a compliment to Megan...


----------



## *want it all*

^ Nope, definitely not.


----------



## kmd1_123

LOL she does look like LL in that photo.


----------



## FullyLoaded

angelnyc89 said:


> ^  When I saw they yellow car, I was like bumble bee!


 
Everytime I see a yellow Camaro with black stripes I start to yell "Bumblebee!"

They sure aren't waiting long to make another sequel.


----------



## platinum_girly

At Marks Tropical Fish Store in Studio City, May 11, 2010:


----------



## Tangerine

I would love to see Brian in something new besides Smallville.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^god, me too. i've liked him since 1991 and he hasn't been in NEARLY enough for my liking


----------



## TwiggyStar

She looks like she has lost weight..


----------



## HauteKitty

platinum_girly said:


> On the Set of Transformers 3, May 02, 2010:




Oh God!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Out to Lunch at Poquito Mas in Hollywood, May 13, 2010:


----------



## BadRomance93

HauteKitty said:


> Oh God!!!!


 

*laughscreech*


----------



## NagaJolokia

Yikes, these last few pics of her are quite unflattering compared to how she usually looks, and no, it's not the fashion that I'm talking about.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^She looks good dressed down..


----------



## TwiggyStar

I really think she needs to stop plumping her lips, they look fine naturally, she doesn't need to be the next angelina jolie.. she should be her own individual self.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^^She looks good dressed down..




i totally agree!


----------



## platinum_girly

"Jonah Hex" promo pic:


----------



## *want it all*

^ That's a nice movie still of Megan.    Hmmm...though what's w/the Halloween-y vibe of her thigh high hosiery?    Not crazy about the boots either.


----------



## PursesAddict

TwiggyStar said:


> She looks like she has lost weight..



To me...she looks like she's gained a few pounds on her legs..


----------



## Tangerine

*want it all* said:


> Halloween-y vibe



Describes the whole movie, actually. loll


----------



## platinum_girly

At Arclight Theatre in Hollywood, May 16, 2010:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^both lookin good, as usual!


----------



## purplepinky

There are more pics from this set above and it's blatantly obvious she has injected her top lip...which is such a shame because she has beautiful lips before and now she kind of looks like a dick IMO.


----------



## TwiggyStar

Here's two better pics of her face, and one with Brian and his son, Kassius.


----------



## BadRomance93

purplepinky said:


> There are more pics from this set above and it's blatantly obvious she has injected her top lip...which is such a shame because she has beautiful lips before and now *she kind of looks like a* *dick* IMO.


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think you meant duck. _Think_.


----------



## BadRomance93

platinum_girly said:


> At Arclight Theatre in Hollywood, May 16, 2010:


 
There's an *Arclight* on her forehead!!!
Dude, shiny forehead.

Also, love her jeans and shoes! Although, mayhaps not so tapered?


----------



## platinum_girly

BadRomance93 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I think you meant duck. _Think_.


 
BAHAHAHA only just noticed that, thought she actually meant the first rather than the latter, lol!


----------



## gwendolen

^ I noticed that too about her lips (in smaller pictures) and I never notice that kind of stuff. She should not have done that


----------



## platinum_girly

Allure June 2010:


----------



## platinum_girly

Lakers vs Suns Playoff Game in Los Angeles, May 17, 2010:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She doesn't look too bad in the allure pics. But I think she looked better before she did whatever she has done to her face.


----------



## Swanky

she's really a beautiful girl . . . but OBVIOUS plastic surgery is never good


----------



## angelnyc89

Is this Megan??? If it is, she doesnt look like herself!



TwiggyStar said:


>


 
She looks flawless in this pic:



platinum_girly said:


>


----------



## TwiggyStar

She's quite a gorgeous girl, and I find her one of the more relatable celebrities mostly because she admits her fears and her insecurities, and she says things that she things are funny or witty at the time but looking back she realizes its dumb, I dunno, I just relate to her pretty well.


----------



## sandigirl

Quotes from the Allure interview.



> *Megan  Fox* is described as having a &#8220;dirty mind&#8221; and &#8220;clean  hands&#8221; in the June 2010 issue of Allure, on newsstands May 25.
> When she arrives for her cover shoot at Milk Studios in Los Angles,  the 23-year-old actress had her Kindle with her; queued up was _New York Times_ best-seller &#8220;Jesus  Interrupted: Revealing the Hidden Contradictions in the Bible (And Why  We Don&#8217;t Know About Them).&#8221;  Here&#8217;s what *Megan* shared  with the mag:
> *On the topless pic that was leaked while filming Passion  Play*: &#8220;If I knew who took this picture, I would personally  cause them harm &#8212; physical harm, I&#8217;m not a f&#8212;ing reality-TV star that&#8217;s  courting the paparazzi and wants my f&#8212;ing picture taken all the time.  I&#8217;m at my job and I&#8217;m trying to play a character and I&#8217;m trying to be  serious, and this is the sh&#8211; that&#8217;s happening to me. It makes me  furious.&#8221;
> *On plastic surgery*:  &#8220;I would encourage anyone to first speak with a therapist, to try and  figure out where this want comes from, because a lot of times it&#8217;s not  related to your teeth or your nose or your chin &#8212; the surgery is not  going to alleviate that insecurity for you. If, then, you feel, This is  something that I want to do, then do it. It&#8217;s amazing that we have the  technology to do the stuff that we do.&#8221;
> *On avoiding industry events*: &#8220;Everyone blows  sunshine up everyone else&#8217;s ass. I hate receiving compliments; I hate  being told I&#8217;m talented or people think I&#8217;m going to be a movie star. I  always feel that it&#8217;s forced and fake.&#8221;
> 
> Credit: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2010/05/18/megan-fox-covers-allure-june-2010/#ixzz0oKcuGkJJ
> ​





purplepinky said:


> There are more pics from this set above and it's blatantly obvious she has injected her top lip...which is such a shame because she has beautiful lips before and now *she kind of looks like a dick* IMO.


 Do you mean duck?


BTW there are also some pics of her celebrating her birthday with Brain at Pinkberry lol. On JJ.


----------



## Bradysmum

^^I do grow a little tired of this whole "I just want to act, leave me alone" thing that actors and actresses do.  Well I'm sorry, but this is the industry you work in.  Paparazzi go with the territory.


----------



## angelnyc89

TwiggyStar said:


> She's quite a gorgeous girl, and I find her one of the more relatable celebrities mostly because she admits her fears and her insecurities, and she says things that she things are funny or witty at the time but looking back she realizes its dumb, I dunno, I just relate to her pretty well.


 
I completely agree!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I too don't understand why she got her lips done..what was she thinking?


----------



## angelnyc89

^It doesnt even look like her!


----------



## Sweetpea83

sandigirl said:


> Quotes from the Allure interview.
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you mean duck?*
> 
> 
> BTW there are also some pics of her celebrating her birthday with Brain at Pinkberry lol. On JJ.




Lmao..I hope that's what she meant!!


----------



## purplepinky

^^Oh my gaawwddd girls!! I'm sorry, I didn't even realize I wrote that. I absolutely meant DUCK!!! LOL.....it sounds pretty hilarious like that though too.


----------



## Bradysmum

I guess in a way her plumped up lips COULD look like a dick...let's not go there.


----------



## Sweetpea83

purplepinky said:


> ^^oh my gaawwddd girls!! I'm sorry, i didn't even realize i wrote that. I absolutely meant duck!!! Lol.....it sounds pretty hilarious like that though too.



:greengrin:


----------



## KoobaBagLover

She's on the cover of the next Allure issue and had this to say about her lips: "Fox says firmly: "I will say for people who question the authenticity of my lips, you can clearly see that my lips are my lips.""

So does this mean she confirms or denies?

Here is the link: http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/a-line/megan-fox-on-surgery-rumors-my-lips-are-my-lips/485?nc


----------



## angelnyc89

^I think she's dening it. I think in the photo shoot those are her real lips but in the other pic that is posted in the previous page, those are clearly filled upper lips.



> While Fox remained vague about plastic surgery, she did speak directly to longstanding rumors that her lips are enhanced. Pointing to a 2002 photo in Allure's "Style Timeline" feature, which shows Fox in various makeup and hairstyles over the years, Fox says firmly: "I will say for people who question the authenticity of my lips, you can clearly see that my lips are my lips." (Some websites would beg to differ on this question.)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She was just fired from Transformers 3.


----------



## angelnyc89

^I know! & I thought she was already filming too!

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/usmovies.accesshollywood.com/megan-fox-dropped-from-transformers-3



> Megan Fox Dropped From 'Transformers 3'
> 
> Megan Fox has been axed from " Transformers 3," Access Hollywood has confirmed.
> 
> A source at Paramount, the studio behind the film, told Access that Megan, who played star Shia LaBeouf 's love interest in the franchise, would not return for the third movie.
> 
> The source said that in order to take Shia's character - Samuel James Witwicky -- in a new direction, it was better if Sam wasn't tied down to a love interest.
> 
> A rep for Megan was not immediately available for comment when contacted by Access Hollywood on Wednesday.
> 
> Nikki Finke, who first reported the news for Deadline that Megan was out, claimed that decision was "ultimately" director Michael Bay 's.
> 
> Bay's rep was also not immediatley available for comment when contacted by Access.
> 
> The news of Megan's departure from the " Transformers 3" cast comes just months after a dispute emerged between Megan, unnamed " Transformers " crewmembers and even the director.
> 
> Megan compared her director to "Hitler" and "Napoleon" during an interview with Britain's Wonderland Magazine's September /October 2009 issue.
> 
> "He's like Napoleon and he wants to create this insane, infamous mad-man reputation," Megan said at the time.
> 
> "He wants to be like Hitler on his sets, and he is," she continued. "So he's a nightmare to work for but when you get him away from set, and he's not in director mode, I kind of really enjoy his personality because he's so awkward, so hopelessly awkward."
> 
> Shortly thereafter, members of the " Transformers " crew posted an open letter on the director's site, condemning the actress for her behavior on set, calling Megan, "the grump of the set," as well as "thankless, classless, graceless" and "unfriendly."
> 
> The letter was quickly removed and Michael eventually addressed all the comments a short while later.
> 
> "I don't condone the crew letter to Megan. And I don't condone Megan's outlandish quotes," Bay wrote in a blog post on his official Web site. "But her crazy quips are part of her crazy charm. The fact of the matter I still love working with her, and I know we still get along. I even expect more crazy quotes from her on Transformers 3."
> 
> " Transformers 3" has reportedly already begun filming.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well he certainly screwed her right as she begins promoting her other movie. That is all anyone is going to ask her about.


----------



## angelnyc89

^That sucks for her, whats her new movie that she's promoting?


----------



## TwiggyStar

Jonah Hex^ That sucks for Megan, Transformers was her breakout role, and now she just gets dumped..


----------



## diamondprincess

Never bite the hands that feed you...especially when you aren't a great actress.


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> ^I know! & I thought she was already filming too!
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/news/usmovies.accesshollywood.com/megan-fox-dropped-from-transformers-3




Oh wow...


----------



## tatu_002

^ wonder if Transformers 3 will do as good as 1 and 2. All my guy friends said they watched Transformers for Megan Fox. haha


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, yeah my SO likes her too!


----------



## Ejm1059

diamondprincess said:


> Never bite the hands that feed you...especially when you aren't a great actress.


 
Dear Ms. Fox,
When working on a multi-million dollar franchise, one shouldn't call the director and head hancho "Hitler". That might make him a tad upset.

-E


----------



## chantal1922

^^wow really? that was a dumb move. I don't follow her.  Why did she make that comment?


----------



## Ejm1059

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2009/09/05/megan-fox-michael-bay-hitler/

In other words: Idiot

She pretty much shot herself in the foot.


----------



## chantal1922

^^wow not smart Megan  I guess she thought she couldn't be replaced.


----------



## PrincessMe

shes looking so plastic to me lately  like shes gotten all those injections or whatever like Heidi Montag


----------



## miss_ritz

I think it's great that she is against tanning, even if she had to bash her director again while doing it. So many girls look up to her and if she can help them embrace their pale skin tone, more power to her.


----------



## Bradysmum

Hold the phone, Megan says SHE chose to leave the Transformers set:
http://www.inthenews.co.uk/news/entertainment/film/megan-fox-claims-she-decided-to-leave-transformers-franchise-$21377960.htm


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That is just spin. She was fired. In her next interview if her five publicists don't muzzle her she will probably confirm it too. Since she is so "real" when interviewed.


----------



## Bradysmum

When she confirms it I'll believe it for sure.  Only because I could see her walking off set.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She was under contract. I think if she walked she would have been sued or they would have negotiated her exit. Whatever the case it is not a good look for her because it makes her look either difficult to work with or ungrateful for the opportunities so early in he career. So far she is eye candy, not Streep.

I don't like her and think she says alot of dumb things but Shia talked crap about T2 and he didn't get fired. That is messed up.


----------



## Jahpson

who knows, Transformers is a wack movie anyway. They should have left it alone with the first movie. 

I watched T2 again yesterday and its just overly dramatic! I didn't want to laugh, I didn't want to cry...I just rolled my eyes


----------



## angelnyc89

tatu_002 said:


> ^ wonder if Transformers 3 will do as good as 1 and 2. *All my guy friends said they watched Transformers for Megan Fox. *haha


 
I think that is the only reason every guy watched it! Megan Fox!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Shia is the main character in the franchise, he was just saying that he wasn't impressed with the way it turned out, he didn't call Mike Bay Hitler or anything.  As far as TF3, without Megan I'm not sure many guys will want to see it, she did draw in quite a few viewers...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The only thing about guys not going to see her in T3 is that they didn't go to see her in Jennifer's Body either.


----------



## ckeller825

PrincessMe said:


> shes looking so plastic to me lately  like shes gotten all those injections or whatever like Heidi Montag



I agree. The only thing that irks me about her lately is that her upper lip looks even more overdone, almost a little out of control. 

Otherwise, she's still a beautiful girl, tweaks and all.


----------



## chantal1922

BagOuttaHell said:


> The only thing about guys not going to see her in T3 is that they didn't go to see her in Jennifer's Body either.


^^ true. 
I am sure they will find another pretty girl to throw in T3 to draw guys who only wanted a see Megan.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is a part of a blog post from the person that broke the news about her getting fired.
Deadline Hollywood.

***

They're overpaid to star in silly movies whose global grosses allow the actors to make films they really care about. What they're not supposed to do in return for all that moolah is trash those hits and their directors. Modern-day movie stars like Will Smith, Leonardo DiCaprio, Sandra Bullock, Tom Hanks, Julia Roberts, Denzel Washington, Brad Pitt, Matt Damon, and Tom Cruise all follow that golden rule. And while George Clooney admitted his short stint as Batman was a failure, he blamed himself and not helmer Joel Schumacher. Executives today have little sympathy for Megan Fox, who bombed in Jennifer's Body and now has a lot riding on Jonah Hex. And the unfortunate fact, be it sexism or whatever, is that Megan who just plays the girlfriend in Transformers didn't get a pass and Shia who plays the lead did. But those suits also feel LaBeouf&#8217;s comments could potentially hurt his career. Sure, Shia's and Megan's candor helps their street cred and makes great copy for the media. And controversy can sell movie tickets. But violating Hollywood protocol is a dangerous game to play. Megan learned that today. Will Shia learn it tomorrow?


----------



## Jahpson

Jennifer's Body was indeed a waste of brain memory storage.

I hope she isn't biting the hands that feed her. Give me a movie gig that pays millions and I wills till quiet and do whatever is required until after they hand me that Oscar years down into my career. lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm staying quiet as long as they continue to pay me millions.


----------



## Jahpson

i heard that the director called her "'"thankless, classless, graceless" and "unfriendly."
http://movies.yahoo.com/news/usmovi...updated-megan-fox-dropped-from-transformers-3


this might be the end of her career folks  because I don't think anyone would want to deal with someone like that.


----------



## Bradysmum

^^Director didn't call her that, a crew member did.


----------



## Jahpson

^ clearly the director had no problems with the comments. lol

either way, I would hate to be in her shoes. I guess the only movies that will be offered to her would be tacky horror movies. 

Damn megan, you could have had it all.


----------



## Bradysmum

> I don't condone the crew letter to Megan. And I don't condone Megan's outlandish quotes," Bay wrote in a blog post on his official Web site. "But her crazy quips are part of her crazy charm. The fact of the matter I still love working with her, and I know we still get along. I even expect more crazy quotes from her on Transformers 3."


"

Was Michael Bay's response to it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The whole Transformer/Bay/Fox thing has been clouded by both sides. Maybe this is one really bad isolated incident.

I would like to hear/know what people who have worked with her on other projects think.


----------



## Jahpson

Bradysmum said:


> "
> 
> Was Michael Bay's response to it.


 
ah. I see


----------



## Bradysmum

^^Although that may be his diplomatic way of saying she's a screwjob sometimes.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Or he was just waiting for the right time to blindside her.


----------



## angelnyc89

She might have just ended her career, before it even really began! I think directors and executives might not want to work with her because she has a big mouth and might talk $h*t about them. I hope she figures out that she needs to keep that mouth of hers shut when it comes to the movies and directors she works in/with.


----------



## Jahpson

^ exactly.

and she doesn't have an impressive resume. Again, jennifer's body was the worst movie ever! I want the director of that movie and script writer to take a long hard look at their lives and where its going to produce something as awful as that. LOL


----------



## tweegy

This is the best news I've heard all day! 

Transformers 3 May not be a total disaster after all... If I have to watch her do her angelina-jolie-lip-licking impression in another michael bay movie, I'll hire Bumble bee to stomp the b*tch..


----------



## angelnyc89

^what do you mean? They're not firing her now? Was it a publicity stunt?


----------



## tweegy

angelnyc89 said:


> ^what do you mean? They're not firing her now? Was it a publicity stunt?




I read earlier today. she's out of the movie. whether she was fired or quit I don't know... I'm just glad she's out...

But I remember reading somewhere a while back that bay was going to kill off her character.... don't know if that has something to do with this...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Jahpson said:


> ^ exactly.
> 
> and she doesn't have an impressive resume. Again, jennifer's body was the worst movie ever! I want the director of that movie and script writer to take a long hard look at their lives and where its going to produce something as awful as that. LOL




JB was awful, but to be fair, i think it was intentional. it was meant to be a horror b-movie, over the top satirical, bad dialogue, etc. there's a certain culture of horror fans that eat that sh*t up, and i think diablo cody (the writer) not only aimed for them, but is one of them 

either way, i don't think being dropped from/dropping transformers 3 will ruin megan's career. she's not an oscar caliber worthy actress, sure, but for better or worse, there's a lot of room for super hot, kinda iffy actresses lol. and if i was her, i'd say good riddance michael bay and his hot mess movies. time to move onto something that isn't certifiably the worst crap put to film  even for megan, as dubious as her acting talent is... she can do better.


----------



## BadRomance93

Let's recall that Bay cast her when she was 15 and slapped an American flag bikini on her for a Bad Boys II.

Oh, and he makes terrible movies.

As far as "running her mouth", Uh, I defy anyone to prove to me that everything she says or is rumored to have said wasn't concocted by some publicist who knew, quite correctly, that teenage boys and men with the brains of teenage boys would soil themselves if she came out as "pro-pot" and all of the frat-boy things she says. I mean, calling him Hitler as a joke? Tell me that wasn't part of the whole schtick. And that letter that was supposedly written by the crew of the movie? If that was genuine, I'll eat the hats of everyone in this room! 


If they didn't want us to hear about it, we would not hear about it. There are no "juicy leaks". Pardon my '9 months too late' subject choice.


----------



## tweegy

BadRomance93 said:


> Let's recall that Bay cast her when she was 15 and slapped an American flag bikini on her for a Bad Boys II.
> 
> Oh, and he makes terrible movies.
> 
> As far as "running her mouth", Uh, I defy anyone to prove to me that everything she says or is rumored to have said wasn't concocted by some publicist who knew, quite correctly, that teenage boys and men with the brains of teenage boys would soil themselves if she came out as "pro-pot" and all of the frat-boy things she says. I mean, calling him Hitler as a joke? Tell me that wasn't part of the whole schtick. And that letter that was supposedly written by the crew of the movie? If that was genuine, I'll eat the hats of everyone in this room!





Terrible does not even begin to describe! I really won't be going to the movies to watch t3.... but the fact that she won't be baywatch running her way thru this one is acceptable..

If they didn't want us to hear about it, we would not hear about it. There are no "juicy leaks". Pardon my '9 months too late' subject choice.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

badromance93 said:


> let's recall that bay cast her when she was 15 and slapped an american flag bikini on her for a bad boys ii.
> 
> Oh, and he makes terrible movies.
> 
> As far as "running her mouth", uh, i defy anyone to prove to me that everything she says or is rumored to have said wasn't concocted by some publicist who knew, quite correctly, that teenage boys and men with the brains of teenage boys would soil themselves if she came out as "pro-pot" and all of the frat-boy things she says. I mean, calling him hitler as a joke? Tell me that wasn't part of the whole schtick. And that letter that was supposedly written by the crew of the movie? If that was genuine, i'll eat the hats of everyone in this room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they didn't want us to hear about it, we would not hear about it. There are no "juicy leaks". Pardon my '9 months too late' subject choice.



lol ita


----------



## BagOuttaHell

BadRomance93 said:


> Let's recall that Bay cast her when she was 15 and slapped an American flag bikini on her for a Bad Boys II.
> 
> Oh, and he makes terrible movies.
> 
> As far as "running her mouth", Uh, I defy anyone to prove to me that everything she says or is rumored to have said wasn't concocted by some publicist who knew, quite correctly, that teenage boys and men with the brains of teenage boys would soil themselves if she came out as "pro-pot" and all of the frat-boy things she says. I mean, calling him Hitler as a joke? Tell me that wasn't part of the whole schtick. And that letter that was supposedly written by the crew of the movie? If that was genuine, I'll eat the hats of everyone in this room!
> 
> 
> If they didn't want us to hear about it, we would not hear about it. There are no "juicy leaks". Pardon my '9 months too late' subject choice.



That's true. There are no coincidences in Hollywood.


----------



## tweegy

http://www.celebuzz.com/megan-fox-quit-transformers-michael-s204831/




> feuds
> *Megan Fox Quit 'Transformers' Because Michael Bay Is a Big Meanie
> by Tim Kenneally on May. 21, 2010 03:25 PM *
> 
> Many questions have been asked since it was announced that Megan Fox wouldn't be returning to the Transformers franchise for its third installment. But the biggest question is undoubtedly, "What happened?"
> 
> According to a new report Fox did, as she claims, voluntarily quit the hugely successful movie series&#8212;because director Michael Bay had a habit of being "verbally abusive" toward her.
> 
> Fox has made no secret of her distaste for Bay's hard-nosed directorial style, famously likening him to Hitler at one point. And now a source close to Fox claims that she bailed because "she had enough and wanted to get out early."
> 
> Of course, going into the third installment isn't particularly "early," but other reports of Bay's supposed abrasive attitude toward his talent would seem to back up the claim. Bay reportedly "wasn't very nice" to his Pearl Harbor star Kate Beckinsale, and Fox's Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen co-star Isabel Lucas reportedly ditched the movie's publicity tour because of her problems with the helmsman. Overall, says one source, Bay is "not well-liked" by female talent.
> 
> And, of course, Bay has openly bragged that he made Fox wash his Ferrari while he filmed her as part of her audition for the Transformers role, so maybe there's some merit to these claims.
> 
> In addition, a source close to the production of Transformers claims that Bay puts enormous amounts of pressure on his actresses in the looks department:
> 
> &#8220;[Bay] wants his actresses to look a certain way, and if they can&#8217;t meet his absurd standards of beauty, he gets rid of them."
> 
> All very intriguing&#8212;especially the possibility that Fox might, possibly, not meet somebody's standard of beauty. There's picky, and then there's insane...
> 
> What do you think&#8212;did Megan bail because of Bay's abusiveness? Share your theories in the comments section.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^That article, with all it's quotation marks, it trying to make a joke of it.  I don't buy Megan as a shrinking violet or a diva, I don't think she'd quit because she's being a wuss. Michael Bay is a notorious a-hole, that's just a fact. I'm gonna bet Megan just didn't want any more of his sh*t. Think what you want of her, but I don't think she should get the piss taken out of her for this. It's a brave move doing this, it's not childish or divalike behavior. If you were constantly being mistreated at work and decided to quit, would it be fair for someone to give you a hard time for being ungrateful or ruining your career?


----------



## FullyLoaded

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^That article, with all it's quotation marks, it trying to make a joke of it. I don't buy Megan as a shrinking violet or a diva, I don't think she'd quit because she's being a wuss. Michael Bay is a notorious a-hole, that's just a fact. I'm gonna bet Megan just didn't want any more of his sh*t. Think what you want of her, but I don't think she should get the piss taken out of her for this. It's a brave move doing this, it's not childish or divalike behavior. If you were constantly being mistreated at work and decided to quit, would it be fair for someone to give you a hard time for being ungrateful or ruining your career?


 

I agree. If he acts this way, I like that she turned down a million dollar paycheck to not have to deal with an egomaniac who's movies leave much to be desired.

Shia LeBeouf spoke out against Bay and Spielberg- funny how he isn't going to be cut or ostracized for his comments.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Exactly. Shia's comments are even on anyone's radar. It's not him being "ungrateful". It's not him biting the hand that feeds, or any of that bs.

And it's even more disenheartening is that I see so many women dissing Megan over this. Really? Shouldn't we be applauding her for refusing to stay in a sh*tty situation in which she feels she's being compromised? It takes a lot of balls to get up and quit such a huge movie, or speak up and risk getting fired. Don't get me wrong, I think respect for authority is a very important thing to have, but I don't think this is a case of her just acting out and being disrespectful or difficult. It seems she values being treated decently over money, fame, opportunities, etc.


----------



## angelnyc89

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^Exactly. Shia's comments are even on anyone's radar. It's not him being "ungrateful". It's not him biting the hand that feeds, or any of that bs.
> 
> And it's even more disenheartening is that I see so many women dissing Megan over this. Really? Shouldn't we be applauding her for refusing to stay in a sh*tty situation in which she feels she's being compromised? It takes a lot of balls to get up and quit such a huge movie, or speak up and risk getting fired. Don't get me wrong, I think respect for authority is a very important thing to have, but I don't think this is a case of her just acting out and being disrespectful or difficult. *It seems she values being treated decently over money, fame, opportunities, etc*.


 
Well said!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That is if you believe she quit, me, I think she was fired. 

Why Shia isn't being taken to task about his comments could be because he accepted blame for the crappy movies too. I don't know.

They both need to stfu. Last I checked neither one had any acting awards or received unanimous critical praise. 

But they both have managed to purchase million dollar homes because of these movies they have so much criticism about.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Even if she was fired, she probably pissed off Michael Bay. A good way to piss him off is to step to him when he's being a huge, flaming d*ck. Which, in my book, counts as standing up for yourself. 

I don't think it matters if she's the best actress in the world or the shttiest, she shouldn't have to take crap from that guy just because he's a huge, famous director. Maybe being thankful for the money isn't worth being mistreated. 

Everyone is forgetting that Michael Bay is the guy that got her when she was underage, had her "audition" by washing his Ferrari in a bikini.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah he is a pig but he gets results at the box office. So he gets away with it. Same with James Cameron. 

Money is power. Not saying it is fair.

Hollywood has blackballed people for alot less.

She has allowed herself to be cast as eye candy. Until she does something about that she will probably not be taken seriously.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Most definitely true. 

Hopefully getting out of this situation is the first step towards respect. Even if people don't respect her as an actress, that doesn't matter. Self respect is more important.


----------



## Tangerine

I just think its funny that when she made some comments about the movie not being great (which weren't THAT bad, jesus, its not like she said she refused to see it) Michael Bay of course jumped on saying how okay he was with what she said.. haha no problem, thats Megan for ya, gotta love her. 

But there is NO WAY that privately he reacted that way. His anger is LEGENDARY, and he is known to be unreasonable. My totally speculative guess is gonna be that he flipped out at her, called her an ungrateful ***** (like sooo many other people are, funny how that goes), and went on and on about how he made her and she OWES him and she can only say what he allows from now on. Then, even if she DID quit, he wants to make it look like he made the decision, and his spin doctors are far more powerful than hers. 

No matter HOW it went down, Michael Bay has the upper hand. He can make himself look better. Dont think for a second that a fifty year old man with that much money and that much Hollywood clout can't stomp all over someone like Megan Fox.


----------



## BadRomance93

Oh, in case we missed it, she's 24 now.


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yeah he is a pig *but he gets results at the box office*. So he gets away with it. Same with James Cameron.
> 
> Money is power. Not saying it is fair.
> 
> *Hollywood has blackballed people for alot less*.
> 
> She has allowed herself to be cast as eye candy. Until she does something about that she will probably not be taken seriously.


 
A-men!


----------



## Jahpson

MichelleAntonia said:


> JB was awful, but to be fair, i think it was intentional. it was meant to be a horror b-movie, over the top satirical, bad dialogue, etc. there's a certain culture of horror fans that eat that sh*t up, and i think diablo cody (the writer) not only aimed for them, but is one of them
> 
> either way, i don't think being dropped from/dropping transformers 3 will ruin megan's career. she's not an oscar caliber worthy actress, sure, but for better or worse, there's a lot of room for super hot, kinda iffy actresses lol. and if i was her, i'd say good riddance michael bay and his hot mess movies. time to move onto something that isn't certifiably the worst crap put to film  even for megan, as dubious as her acting talent is... she can do better.


 

I think the only way she can possible move forward, is doing comedy-like movies (hi Katherine Heigl) or uglify (not a word I just made it up) herself for a serious acting gig.


----------



## brownsugarplum

megan has never had a problem with being cast as an eye candy. she said in an interview that that is one way to get your foot through the door as an actress. i guess she was just being real about the situation. i guess if you are waiting for your first role as an actress to be a serious one, you will be waiting tables forever but im sure she won't want it that way forever. one thing i ilike about her is she does not over expose herself clubbing everynight and attending the opening of an envelope like some other young actresses out there. mind you, only a handful of young hollywood can act.


----------



## platinum_girly

Out in Los Angeles, May 23, 2010:


----------



## angelnyc89

http://celebrity-gossip.net/megan-fox/megan-foxs-weekend-her-two-main-men-366670



> Megan Fox's Weekend with Her Two Main Men
> 
> Enjoying a leisurely springtime afternoon, Megan Fox was spotted out and about in Los Angeles yesterday (May 23).
> 
> Joined by her boyfriend Brian Austin Green and his son Kassius, the Jennifers Body babe enjoyed a coffee beverage as the paparazzi looked on.
> 
> And with the startling news that Ms. Fox wont be rejoining the cast of Transformers for its third installment, one insider told press it all started as a spat between Fox and director Michael Bay about her weight.
> 
> [Bay] thinks she has lost too much weight and looks too frail. He wanted her to put on some weight and it all kicked off."


----------



## angelnyc89

Now its about her weight? I always thought she was fine weight wise.


----------



## Bradysmum

Well, if he did think she is/was too thin I applaud him.  Not many directors these days would worry about that.


----------



## angelnyc89

Bradysmum said:


> Well, if he did think she is/was too thin I applaud him. Not many directors these days would worry about that.


 
Yea, I assume they usually tell their actress to lose weight...


----------



## DiorDeVille

I can't blame her for dissing Bay - he sounds like a pig (not saying its a smart career move AT ALL, just that it makes sense).  
http://www.hollywoodbackwash.com/michael-bays-secret-video-of-megan-fox/

http://www.celebitchy.com/73475/director_michael_bay_passive-aggressively_taunts_megan_fox/

blindgossip.com has some stuff that's speculated to be about Bay and Fox as well.   Something along the lines of him hiring her in hopes that she would show him a good time behind the scenes, so to speak, and became vindictive when she did not. Its all just gossip, though.  Who knows.


----------



## Jahpson

too thin? I thought that was how she looked naturally?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sounds like alot of spinning mostly from her side I am assuming because she has more to lose. I want to see how this plays out for her.


----------



## angelnyc89

BagOuttaHell said:


> Sounds like alot of spinning mostly from her side I am assuming because she has more to lose. I want to see how this plays out for her.


 
I hope she doesnt get screwed. She does have potential.


----------



## Tangerine

I doubt she would be fired simply for a couple of pounds on her body. MAYBE if it was a couple pounds too many (cause Hollywood are a bunch of *****es like that) but I don't think any producer is ready to cry too thin unless you look like Ally McBeal did in the 90s.

I sense he had a lot more against her than that.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^probably looking for a good excuse to piss her off enough to fire her


----------



## platinum_girly

Megans replacement in Transformers 3: http://x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=megans-t3-replacement-is-a-fox-20100525


----------



## Bradysmum

Tangerine said:


> I doubt she would be fired simply for a couple of pounds on her body. MAYBE if it was a couple pounds too many (cause Hollywood are a bunch of *****es like that) but I don't think any producer is ready to cry too thin unless you look like Ally McBeal did in the 90s.
> 
> I sense he had a lot more against her than that.


 

If he didn't like the way she looked in a bikini it could affect it.  If it's a few pounds in the wrong places.  She had a lot of muscle in the last movie on her frame, it's just not there anymore.


----------



## Charles

platinum_girly said:


> Megans replacement in Transformers 3: http://x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=megans-t3-replacement-is-a-fox-20100525



Ha!  I noticed her in the last VS catalog.  She was def a potential next super model crush.


----------



## Jahpson

^ what are YOU doing reading the VS catalog?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Something is going on with her face. I noticed this on the Allure cover too.

http://x17online.com/celebrities/megan_fox/what_happened_to_megan_foxs_face-05262010.php


----------



## angelnyc89

BagOuttaHell said:


> Something is going on with her face. I noticed this on the Allure cover too.
> 
> http://x17online.com/celebrities/megan_fox/what_happened_to_megan_foxs_face-05262010.php


 
Thats the pic from previous pages, she looks like she had ps!


----------



## imgg

I think she just had her lips done again.  Hopefully it was just injections and not an implant.  She also looks a lot different without makeup.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her entire face looks swollen.


----------



## imgg

^ Doing one thing can make your entire face look swollen and distorted.  I had a small amount of restylane to my lips a while back and it made my entire face look swollen for a few weeks.  Looks like she had quite a large amount injected or had a lip implant.  If she had a lip implant it could take months for the swelling to go down.


----------



## ch1c

imgg said:


> I think she just had her lips done again.  Hopefully it was just injections and not an implant.  *She also looks a lot different without makeup*.



She does - her eyes are like extra squinty. I thought her face was kind of swelled up when i first saw the photos


----------



## Sweetpea83

platinum_girly said:


> Megans replacement in Transformers 3: http://x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=megans-t3-replacement-is-a-fox-20100525




Interesting..I had no idea she was an actress too..


----------



## Charles

Jahpson said:


> ^ what are YOU doing reading the VS catalog?



Do you really have to ask this?  

Seriously though, they're for Kara and we get so many that I usually just throw them away without even paging through.


----------



## Ginrei76

angelnyc89 said:


> Thats the pic from previous pages, she looks like she had ps!



Yeah, that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Bradysmum

Looks like filler to me.


----------



## Kam7185

Her eyes look swollen shut in those photos... probably freshening up for the Jonah Hex press tour


----------



## TwiggyStar

She definitely plumped her lips, I'm hoping she doesn't get carried away with plastic surgery though, she is naturally beautiful and she doesn't need to turn into the next heidi montag..


----------



## Jahpson

platinum_girly said:


> Megans replacement in Transformers 3: http://x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=megans-t3-replacement-is-a-fox-20100525


 

ugh yet another blond for the Hollywood scene. Thanks alot megan


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Typical move on Bay's part. A VS model. I am not the least bit shocked.

Whatever, Megan doesn't need this. She seems like a relatively normal and down to earth person. She should go do smaller movies. TV even.


----------



## Bradysmum

Re Jona Hex: a friend of mine said to me "she's playing a whore...the role she was BORN to play!  What man wouldn't go see that?"


----------



## Charles

So...because she's an attractive girl, with marginal acting skills, now she's a whore?  Sheesh!  Hasn't she been in a committed relationship for a while?  And prior to that, I wasn't aware of her prostitution career.  

People can be rather petty and catty.


----------



## Bradysmum

^^no, she's PLAYING a whore in Jonah Hex.  It's a male friend who thinks she'd be the ultimate person to play a prostitute, like dream girl.


----------



## angelnyc89

^ROFL In Jonah Hex arent there some really good actors that can really act? Like John Malkovich, Josh Brolin, etc?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jahpson said:


> ugh yet another blond for the Hollywood scene. Thanks alot megan




Lmao, no kidding..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bradysmum said:


> ^^no, she's PLAYING a whore in Jonah Hex.  It's a male friend who thinks she'd be the ultimate person to play a prostitute, like dream girl.


----------



## Charles

Bradysmum said:


> ^^no, she's PLAYING a whore in Jonah Hex.  It's a male friend who thinks she'd be the ultimate person to play a prostitute, like dream girl.



When you say someone was born to play the role of a whore...that implies you think she's a whore.  Male, female..doesn't matter who says it.


----------



## Bradysmum

^^That's not what he meant though.  He meant that it's like, every guy's dream to have her in that role.  Nevermind, not going to try to explain it further.


----------



## meela188

DiorDeVille said:


> I can't blame her for dissing Bay - he sounds like a pig (not saying its a smart career move AT ALL, just that it makes sense).
> http://www.hollywoodbackwash.com/michael-bays-secret-video-of-megan-fox/
> 
> http://www.celebitchy.com/73475/director_michael_bay_passive-aggressively_taunts_megan_fox/
> 
> blindgossip.com has some stuff that's speculated to be about Bay and Fox as well. Something along the lines of him hiring her in hopes that she would show him a good time behind the scenes, so to speak, and became vindictive when she did not. Its all just gossip, though. Who knows.


 
I thought it was pretty well known that Bay was gay, so I don't see him giving her the ax because she refused to sleep with him. anyway, I think he wanted to fire her a looooong time ago(somewhere after those not so nice media comments) but chose not to because he felt she was good for the series. Fast foward to Megan having two huge movie flops he probably feels like the Megan craze has calmed down and he can fire her now without the fear of too much backlash. Megan thinks she is too accomplished for Transformers so now she has a chance to prove it.


----------



## meela188

As for the pics it looks like she had her fillers touched up. They do need to be maintained, Megan's natural lips are not as full as what we see. The swelling will go down soon enough and she will be back to what we are accustomed to seeing.


----------



## Tangerine

Something else to consider on the topic of Bay being a total dick:

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/the_awful_truth/b183085_source_megan_fox_would_never_have_done.html


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I wouldn't hesitate to believe it for a second. I don't get all the Megan hate coming out of this T3 thing. It's verging on misogynistic


----------



## angelnyc89

I know completely off topic but in this pic, she's resembing Angelina Jolie! (I know the pic is old, its just screaming to me Angelina!) lol


----------



## TwiggyStar

I think if Megan enrolled in an acting class and learned to act a little better, she'd have a lot more opportunities, and fans at that.  Her name alone draws viewers, but she is known for her beauty, not her skill, if she could raise her acting skill I think she would gain a lot more fans.


----------



## BadRomance93

^ _Reeaaaalllly_? Really though?


----------



## BadRomance93

Jahpson said:


> ugh yet another blond for the Hollywood scene. Thanks alot megan


 
Hey, hey now, don't go calling every fresh-off-the-bus-from-Arkansas-brunette-who's-also-fresh-from-the-salon-in-Hollywood, "another blonde" for the Hollywood scene.

There'd have to be a real blonde there first.


----------



## meela188

Tangerine said:


> Something else to consider on the topic of Bay being a total dick:
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/the_awful_truth/b183085_source_megan_fox_would_never_have_done.html


 
He's an ass, there's no denying that, but he is also a talented ass. There will always be another pretty face.


----------



## BadRomance93

meela188 said:


> He's an ass, there's no denying that, but he is also a talented ass. There will always be another pretty face.


 
Talent is relative. Talent is relative. Talent is not relative to money.


----------



## TwiggyStar

BadRomance93 said:


> ^ _Reeaaaalllly_? Really though?



Yes I _Reeaaaalllly_ do believe that.  I believe she has potential to become a better actress.  It's not like acting is rocket science.  So you believe that regardless of what she does, there is no chance she can become a better actress or more liked?  _Reeaaalllyy?_


----------



## Sarahs12

I love that black and turquoise color combo


----------



## BadRomance93

I, for one, think she's a fool for getting an annulment on that quickie wedding to Mickey Rourke.

(No, that didn't happen. Probably.)

Could you imagine? Megan & Mickey.

Alliteration means it was meant to be. It's totally fate.


----------



## Charlie

platinum_girly said:


> Megans replacement in Transformers 3: http://x17online.com/gallery/view_gallery.php?gallery=megans-t3-replacement-is-a-fox-20100525



Lame


----------



## CoachGirl12

That sucks that Megan Fox isn't goin to be in Transformers 3... I may be the odd ball on this one, but I like her!


----------



## AnnieKiwi

CoachGirl12 said:


> That sucks that Megan Fox isn't goin to be in Transformers 3... I may be the odd ball on this one, but I like her!



You're not the only one..I love her too and transformers 3 will not be the same without her. I'm a girl and the only reason why I even watched the movie is because she's in it. hahaha


----------



## Tangerine

meela188 said:


> He's an ass, there's no denying that, but he is also a *talented* ass. There will always be another pretty face.



In my humble opinion, that is _highly_ debatable.


I do however see the point you are trying to make, and the fact that I disagree doesn't undercut it


----------



## platinum_girly

Leaving a Gym in Los Angeles, May 27, 2010:


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> I know completely off topic but in this pic, she's resembing Angelina Jolie! (I know the pic is old, its just screaming to me Angelina!) lol




Hmmm, imo..I don't think so..both are gorgeous women though..and this is a very pretty picture of Megan!


----------



## angelnyc89

Sweetpea83 said:


> Hmmm, imo..I don't think so..both are gorgeous women though..and this is a very pretty picture of Megan!


 

I know, & I agree. Both beautiful women and completely different. I just said Megan resembled her in this pic because Angelina Jolie rocked something like that before her at an award show! Black & turqouis.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ah gotcha..


----------



## angelnyc89

^Just that pic, other than that, completely different!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^and I think their personalities set them apart from one another too


----------



## TwiggyStar

I like Megan more than Angelina any day of the week..


----------



## csre

^ lol, i feel the other way around


----------



## angelnyc89

csre said:


> ^ lol, i feel the other way around


 
me too, AJ all the way. But since this the Megan Fox thread we should get back to her...


http://justjared.buzznet.com/2010/05/29/megan-fox-hot-pink-bra/



> *Megan Fox* is quite the tease, showing off her *hot pink bra* while passing through a security checkpoint at LAX airport in Los Angeles on Saturday (May 29).
> We cant imagine how many people were gawking at the 24-year-old former _Transformers _actress!
> Earlier this week, *JustJared.com* confirmed that Victorias Secret model *Rosie Huntington-Whiteley* will be replacing *Megan* in the _Transformers_ franchise.
> 10+ pictures inside of *Megan Foximages.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/2_bing.gif* flaunting her *hot pink bra*


 







She looks great!


----------



## TwiggyStar

In some of the pictures on just jared, you can see Megan is clearly wearing a ring on her ring finger.  Engagement ring??


----------



## CoachGirl12

haha, she's just strolling thru LAX w/her shirt wide open and her bra showing... love it! LOL... her looks itself can get anyone's attention though... she's just so gorgeous!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That looks ridiculous.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Maybe she didn't notice?  Hey, a few drinks on the plane could result in that. LOL


----------



## BagOuttaHell

hahaha. True.


----------



## miss_ritz

I doubt it...looks like she was looking for some more attention...


----------



## TwiggyStar

She was flying to Hawaii with Brian maybe they're going on a vacation?


----------



## YSoLovely

^^They're pictures on ONTD of them on the beach. I never realised Foxy was this tiny and toned. Her abs are tdf!

Here's the link: http://community.livejournal.com/ohnotheydidnt/47398857.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> me too, AJ all the way. But since this the Megan Fox thread we should get back to her...
> 
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/2010/05/29/megan-fox-hot-pink-bra/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks great!




What's up with the exposed bra?


----------



## angelnyc89

TwiggyStar said:


> In some of the pictures on just jared, you can see Megan is clearly wearing a ring on her ring finger. Engagement ring??


 
IDK, but werent they engaged before? 

...


----------



## CoachGirl12

Megan and Brian look HOT! Megan could gain a few pounds though, but she still looks great!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Yes, they were engaged before, and she got a new tattoo! On her right side across her ribs


----------



## platinum_girly

Her implants look a MESS in this pic, she got that whole Audrina patridge huge bony space in between...


----------



## TwiggyStar

That looks more like a bandeau top to me than a bra.  Bra's are generally more structured than that, and bandeaus are in style..


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks completely different without makeup on...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

lover her bod. skinny and toned, but that bikini is awful in every way on her.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

TwiggyStar said:


> Yes, they were engaged before, and she got a new tattoo! On her right side across her ribs




I wonder what it says...


----------



## mjlover1977

anyone got a pic of her e-ring??


----------



## Tangerine

She is on the thinner side, but she has a slight frame. I think she still looks good. I LOVE the pics of her and Brian on the beach, any pictures of them together actually


----------



## KatieBaby86

Think Megan is looking more and more different each time I see her!! I hope she stops with the "enhancements" soon, she's beautiful as she is, I wish she wouldn't keep edging for the "perfect" look =(

btw, the tattoo reads "Those who danced were thought to be quite insane by those who could not hear the music." 

The quote is from little-known poet Angela Monet.


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-great-in-a-bikini-in-Maui.html#ixzz0paeoxvK0

Have to say, I'm gutted she won't be in 3rd Transformers movie, I'm loving them and Megan was great for adding a little girlpower =) n she n Shia made a good (yes, I know - fake) couple =D haha


----------



## Jahpson

bloomers to the beach?


----------



## Jahpson

Sweetpea83 said:


> What's up with the exposed bra?


 
there is nothing in that bra. So why is her shirt open like her boobs ripped it open? trying to hard lmao


----------



## platinum_girly

On the Beach in Kona, Hawaii, June 01, 2010:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

They look very happy together


----------



## Jahpson

that suit is much better! really cute


----------



## angelnyc89

^I agree.


----------



## Bradysmum

Her torso looks almost alienesque...but she's still looking good.


----------



## platinum_girly

Bradysmum said:


> Her torso looks almost alienesque...but she's still looking good.


 
:lolots:


----------



## nillacobain

I like her better in the pics from 2008-2009. She's too skinny now.


----------



## angelnyc89

Heres Megs replacement for Transformers:

http://movies.yahoo.com/photos/cele...ers-3-star-rosie-huntingtonwhiteley/fp#photo0

She is really pretty but looks like everyday girl to me...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bradysmum said:


> Her torso looks almost alienesque...but she's still looking good.




I don't know about alienesque lol..but I was thinking man her torso is long!


----------



## PursesAddict

^^ I have really long torso too l0l


----------



## TwiggyStar

I don't know why people keep saying she's too skinny.. Nicole Richie, Victoria Beckham, and even Lindsay Lohen are skinnier than Megan.  Megan just looks to me like she's been working out and lost any extra weight she was carrying on her.. she still looks great to me.


----------



## platinum_girly

On the Beach in Maui, Hawaii, May 29, 2010:





On the Beach in Kona, Hawaii, June 02, 2010:





I don't know WHAT it is, i just can't put my finger on it but i really don't like her figure, i also think her posture is off, she just doesn't scream feminine and sexy to me like she did in "Transformers" 
I mean that scene of her leaning over the car was like "WOW!" to me, i keep it on my laptop for "thinspiration" lol!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She doesn't look too skinny to me either. But she messed up her face it makes her look older than her age.


----------



## olialm1

I think she could use 5 pounds! But more importantly she needs to hire a stylist so she never wears a fugly bikini again.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't like her but I do like the fact that she doesn't care about looking fashionable while on vacay.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Looks like they're getting the most out of their Hawaiian vacation. Looks like fun!


----------



## Tangerine

platinum_girly said:


> On the Beach in Maui, Hawaii, May 29, 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Beach in Kona, Hawaii, June 02, 2010:



I think she looks great here, head to toe. I really love the bikini bottoms.


----------



## SweetCandy

What I like the most out of Megan Fox despite the fact that I think she is gorgeous, it is her personality!


----------



## platinum_girly

At JFK Airport, June 04, 2010:


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she doesnt not look like her in last pic..


----------



## angelnyc89

^I agree


----------



## PrincessTingTing

She reminds me of Octo-Mom here 



platinum_girly said:


> At JFK Airport, June 04, 2010:


----------



## TwiggyStar

ilove6kies said:


> She reminds me of Octo-Mom here



I was thinking the same thing!!


----------



## SweetCandy

ilove6kies said:


> She reminds me of Octo-Mom here



OMG, I was trying to find out who she reminded me of!!! Octo-Mom! What a nightmare!!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

I never thought i would be saying this because I always thought Megan is absolutely stunning!!!

Oh well, it is comforting to know that even a beautiful girl like her has her "off" days 



SweetCandy said:


> OMG, I was trying to find out who she reminded me of!!! Octo-Mom! What a nightmare!!


----------



## Jahpson

aww give the girl a break! No one looks good after being unemployed! lol


----------



## Bradysmum

ilove6kies said:


> She reminds me of Octo-Mom here


 

OMG!  ITA.  Also, anyone notice the sag?


----------



## nillacobain

Jahpson said:


> aww give the girl a break! No one looks good after being unemployed! lol


 
LOL 

*Jahpson*, you're too funny.


----------



## Laurie8504

platinum_girly said:


> I don't know WHAT it is, i just can't put my finger on it but i really don't like her figure, i also think her posture is off, she just doesn't scream feminine and sexy to me like she did in "Transformers"
> I mean that scene of her leaning over the car was like "WOW!" to me, i keep it on my laptop for "thinspiration" lol!



If I recall correctly, she said in an interview that they digitally altered her abs in the movie...either that, or used good lighting/makeup.  Not saying she doesn't look great naturally, just that that image may not be 100% real.


----------



## TwiggyStar

I've read in interviews that her abs are always airbrushed because she has such prominent abs.  
She's definitely lost a lot of weight, I remember when she was on Hope & Faith, she was a bit thicker back then, I think she still looks great though, I really just wish she'd lay off the plastic surgery, she is so naturally gorgeous she doesn't need any of it.  People fell in love with her in transformers 1, when she was 100% natural.


----------



## platinum_girly

At LAX Airport, June 04, 2010:


----------



## platinum_girly

LA Lakers Game in Los Angeles, June 06, 2010:




Shopping at Neiman Marcus in Hollywood, June 07, 2010:


----------



## Bradysmum

Oooh, love those wedges!


----------



## Jahpson

love her lakers game look. Finally someone who gets it right. carrying $4k+ bags and shoes to a basketball game never made any sense to me


----------



## bagaholic85

platinum_girly said:


> At LAX Airport, June 04, 2010:



lol she looks so itty bitty here compared to that guy


----------



## *want it all*

bagaholic85 said:


> lol she looks so itty bitty here compared to that guy



You're so right!  (I initially only noticed those horrid pants).


----------



## angelnyc89

^lol me too!

IMO I think she looks so different without make up on! Like just another person ...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Jahpson said:


> love her lakers game look. Finally someone who gets it right. carrying $4k+ bags and shoes to a basketball game never made any sense to me




My thoughts exactly


----------



## SweetCandy

Hot, hot, hot! I love the fact that she is very "simple". She does not carry a purse most of the time too...


----------



## Chanel522

I can't ever decide if I like her or not.  I think it's her personality that ruins it for me.


----------



## SweetCandy

Chanel522 said:


> I can't ever decide if I like her or not.  I think it's her personality that ruins it for me.



That's her personality I like the most!!


----------



## Chanel522

But don't you think she seems like she tries too hard?  I don't think she tries to throw herself in the public eye by going out and doing crazy things for attention which is nice, but the way she presents herself in interviews and stuff just makes her seem like she tries way too hard to be sexy or overly confident.  I guess I don't buy 99% of what comes out of her mouth.


----------



## SweetCandy

Chanel522 said:


> But don't you think she seems like she tries too hard?  I don't think she tries to throw herself in the public eye by going out and doing crazy things for attention which is nice, but the way she presents herself in interviews and stuff just makes her seem like she tries way too hard to be sexy or overly confident.  I guess I don't buy 99% of what comes out of her mouth.



I understand what you mean... I think that she knows she is very hot and obviously uses it very often, but who wouldn't? I love the fact that she is a t-shirt and jeans girl and does not wear much makeup (I know plastic surgery probably helped a lot for that). I also think that pretty much everything that comes out of Hollywood is fake anyway but I believe that maybe for her, from what comes out of her month like you said, is a way to protect a private life... When you see pictures of her doing things in her everyday life she doesn't look like she is trying to get attention on herself, but again it happens sometimes... little bite of the female nature I guess !! I don't know, it is kind of hard to explain and I don't want to compare her to other celebrity ( like KK ) that I think want so much attention in case I will make some fan really unhappy on this forum, lol!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Actually, to me, Megan comes off as a lot LESS fake then most Hollywood "It" girls. I find that people who always seem to say the right thing, at the right time, on top of always looking perfect... that's fake. Megan seems a lot more real because things that she says don't seem premeditated, for better or worse. Sometimes it even seems that she's unaware that everyone will hear what she says, it's more carefree, like someone out of the public eye. Being so completely aware of the fact that you're up for public consumption and then controlling everything you say according to it.. that's what's fake to me.


----------



## Chanel522

SweetCandy said:


> I understand what you mean... I think that she knows she is very hot and obviously uses it very often, but who wouldn't? I love the fact that she is a t-shirt and jeans girl and does not wear much makeup (I know plastic surgery probably helped a lot for that). I also think that pretty much everything that comes out of Hollywood is fake anyway but I believe that maybe for her, from what comes out of her month like you said, is a way to protect a private life... When you see pictures of her doing things in her everyday life she doesn't look like she is trying to get attention on herself, but again it happens sometimes... little bite of the female nature I guess !! I don't know, it is kind of hard to explain and I don't want to compare her to other celebrity ( like KK ) that I think want so much attention in case I will make some fan really unhappy on this forum, lol!


 
I see what you mean and I guess I agree.  Idk why Hollywood does majority of what they do most of the time, but I'm sure they all have their reasons.  I'm glad that she isn't out getting DUI's and bar crawling all the time.  It makes her a little bit more likeable.


----------



## Tangerine

I have a soft spot for those girls that seem sort of 'hard to like' (in the traditional sense).. they aren't necessarily outwardly sweet or outgoing and social, they are maybe a little awkward and don't say the right things.. or say too much.. that can come off as standoffishness but with certain people you can tell they mean well and the aloofness is just on the surface. Some of the warmest, most endearing people I know don't seem that way to outsiders and I can really appreciate that. As a girl it sort of hard to navigate how to get respect for being tough and to make sure you are not underestimated, and I don't blame anyone for messing it up sometimes.

I think Meghan is one of those people and I like her for it.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ita


----------



## meela188

Megan is hella beautiful but her personality stinks. half of the things that come out of her mouth leave me dumbfounded


----------



## Sarahs12

SweetCandy said:


> Hot, hot, hot! I love the fact that she is very "simple". She does not carry a purse most of the time too...



I tried not to carry a purse........... then I realized I was way too high maintence hehe

I do appreciate it when other people can accomplish no purse though


----------



## angelnyc89

Tangerine said:


> I have a soft spot for those girls that seem sort of 'hard to like' (in the traditional sense).. they aren't necessarily outwardly sweet or outgoing and social, they are maybe a little awkward and don't say the right things.. or say too much.. that can come off as standoffishness but with certain people you can tell they mean well and the aloofness is just on the surface. Some of the warmest, most endearing people I know don't seem that way to outsiders and I can really appreciate that. As a girl it sort of hard to navigate how to get respect for being tough and to make sure you are not underestimated, and I don't blame anyone for messing it up sometimes.
> 
> I think Meghan is one of those people and I like her for it.


 
I agree. There arent many people in Hollywood like that. Only a few that I can think of.


----------



## angelnyc89

http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1641314/20100611/story.jhtml



> Shia LaBeouf Misses Megan Fox On Set Of 'Transformers 3'
> Actor actor looks forward to 'new perspective' of Fox's replacement, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley.
> 
> Earlier this spring, movie fans everywhere were surprised to hear that Megan Fox wouldn't be back to fight evil alien robots alongside Shia LaBeouf for "Transformers 3." Fox has been replaced by Victoria's Secret model Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, who will play a new love interest for LaBeouf's Sam. And it seems like LaBeouf has mixed feelings about the switch-up.
> 
> "I love Megan and I miss the girl," LaBeouf told USA Today from the set of the third film. "But Sam and Mikaela became one character, and here ... you have discovery again from a new perspective."
> 
> It isn't just LaBeouf who is hoping that some change will revive the franchise. Director Michael Bay told the paper that in this third film they hope to resolve some of the problems that fans and movie critics disliked in the second film, "Revenge of the Fallen."
> 
> "I'll take some of the criticism," he said. "It was very hard to put [the sequel] together that quickly after the writers' strike [of 2007-08]. ... This one really builds to a final crescendo. It's not three multiple endings."
> 
> Bay believes that the film's villain, Shockwave, and its top-secret plot will keep fans on the edge of their seats.
> 
> "One thing we're getting rid of is what I call the 'dorky comedy.' So the twins, the two bumbling, slang-spewing robots? They're basically gone," he explained, adding that John Turturro will still be on hand for comic relief. "The movie is more of a mystery. It ties in what we know as history growing up as kids with what really happened. As a trilogy, it really ends. It could be rebooted again, but I think it has a really killer ending."


----------



## angelnyc89

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2...htful_side_in_interview_chat_with_zach_g.html



> Megan Fox admits giving loose-lipped interviews to 'throw people off the scent' of her real life
> 
> Who said she was nuts?
> 
> Megan Fox has revealed her thoughtful, sensitive side in Interview magazine's latest issue, in which the star chats with, of all people, "The Hangover" funnyman Zach Galifianakis about the pressures of fame and how much her bad-girl image is a result of her own attempts at misdirection.
> 
> The result is a surprisingly thoughtful portrait of a woman who has been pegged as, alternately, a brat, a lunatic or an ingrate throughout the years by the media.
> 
> For example, Fox gives a reasonable explanation for her dislike for the paparazzi.
> 
> "I don't really resent being on the red carpet as much as I do having to deal with the paparazzi," she says. "The photographers on the red carpet, that's their job."
> 
> It's a surprisingly levelheaded comment from someone who'd gone from the love interest in "Transformers 3" to the villain of the production.
> 
> Last month, Fox was dumped from Michael Bay's film before shooting started. Nobody can seem to settle on an official reason (Bay says she's too skinny; Fox says she quit voluntarily; most people think she was straight-up fired), but the second it was announced (Fox was replaced by Victoria's Secret model Rosie Huntington-Whiteley), everyone's minds flashed back to an interview where Fox compared Bay as a director to dictators like Hitler and Napoleon.
> 
> A mistake, she says, that doesn't indicate her real demeanor.
> 
> "In the past, I've been reluctant to share any bits of truth about myself or to really let people in on my reality," Fox told Galifianakis. "So I have said some things to throw people off the scent of what's really going on in my life. So I have sort of aided the media in printing these misconceptions, which I regret."
> 
> In any case, Fox won't have to contend with the "Transformers" circus any longer. She'll be appearing in this month's "Jonah Hex" alongside Josh Brolin, and after that, it's "Passion Play" with Mickey Rourke and Bill Murray.
> 
> Her projects after that are unclear, although IMDB has her listed as rumored to play a mermaid in "Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides," the fourth entry in Disney's massively lucrative franchise.
> 
> So just remember: If she releases a statement saying Johnny Depp is like Kim Jong Il on set, she doesn't really mean it, people.


----------



## Bradysmum

Love it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^She looks gorgeous in that photo shoot!


----------



## Jahpson

interesting pics


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

very INTERESTING.....


----------



## PrincessTingTing

So this is what Bombshell McGee looks like if she is hot....


----------



## angelnyc89

^ I think the pictures are interesting. But with Megan, is she wears makeup or not, she looks like a completely different person IMO.


----------



## Bradysmum

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebritynews/news/megan-fox-i-regret-lying-in-interviews-mag-2010116

oh wow...i'm so shocked.


----------



## tatu_002

creepy, she and the mannequin look alike !

but creepy in a really good way


----------



## Tangerine

I love the theme/ aesthetic of these pics, even if its a bit hard to tell its her.

Is this shoot by Steven Klein?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

It's hard to tell it's even her! But I like it. The super black hair and red lips


----------



## platinum_girly

Leaving a Gym in Los Angeles, June 12, 2010:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Now that is one celeb who is copying MY style!  Give it up Megan, I'm the foremost purveyor of the drawstring sweat pants, trainers and tshirt look!


----------



## angelnyc89

^ Why isnt she showing her face? More ps?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Who's idea was it to make her look like Skank McGee.

I am beginning to feel sorry for Megan.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Me too. I think her next role better be one that shows her acting chops.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

As uncommonly beautiful as she is, I want her to play more of a common girl in her next role, where her body isn't shown off and she wears clothes like she does in real life. Sure, ideally they would give those roles to girls who are more "common" looking and have proven themselves as actresses, but lets face it- Hollywood is always going to go with the option that's going to attract interest and viewership. So I can see it happening. Just as long as she stops being in action tripe where her body is the only reason she's in the movie...


----------



## Bradysmum

I wonder if she even knows who the Hartford Whalers were?


----------



## TwiggyStar

There's a few new Megan Fox video interviews out from Access Hollywood, ET, Extra, etc. She talks about Jonah Hex a lot and what not.. but her face is just off to me.  Her lips are huge, but she looks like she's had a lot of botox in her face as well...


----------



## angelnyc89

I dont understand why some really beautiful women go & do ps. It just doesnt make sense to me!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Thats still really too bad that they replaced her in Transformers... she's such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## nillacobain

angelnyc89 said:


> I dont understand why some really beautiful women go & do ps. *It just doesnt make sense to me!*


 
Same here.


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> I dont understand why some really beautiful women go & do ps. It just doesnt make sense to me!



Especially when the woman doesn't need it!


----------



## Bradysmum

She reportedly had a 17 inch waist in Jonah Hex


----------



## TwiggyStar

I read that it was 18 inches with a corset ^ Normally she has a 22 inch waist though, supposedly.


----------



## angelnyc89

WTH?! 17/18?! Thats nuts. & very unhealthy IMO...


----------



## TwiggyStar

It's definitely tiny, but she is a pretty tiny girl and that is with a corset sucking her in like crazy.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think there are rare people whose insides are arranged in a way that makes their waists naturally smaller than most. I don't think it always has to do with bodyfat....


----------



## jennyx0

wow 22? that's smaller than victoria beckham.. who has a 23 inch waist


----------



## platinum_girly

Lakers vs Celtics Game in Los Angeles, June 15, 2010:


----------



## Tangerine

platinum_girly said:


> Lakers vs Celtics Game in Los Angeles, June 15, 2010:



I can relate to this style sooo much! Too bad I dont have her face


----------



## flsurfergirl3

not diggin' her Laker game outfit. i like that she was going for casual bc most celebs glam it up for games but that is too casual for me.


----------



## Laurie8504

I like that she just goes out in what I refer to as "Walmart Style".  I think she's just sticking it too the paps who want to see her try too hard....she just obviously doesn't care, which is refreshing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks like what 99.99 percent of the real fans look like at a sporting event. Though I am not sure if the Laker game is anything more than a place to be seen.  I like that. The celebs that dress up for a game are the epitome of LAME imo.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

BagOuttaHell said:


> *She looks like what 99.99 percent of the real fans look like at a sporting event.* Though I am not sure if the Laker game is anything more than a place to be seen.  I like that. The celebs that dress up for a game are the epitome of LAME imo.



with their undies hangin' out of their pants?! LOL & it's not just any sporting event...it's game 6 of the NBA Finals! i just think she could've worn better fitting denim & maybe some team colors.

ok, nevermind she does have a green hat and flip flops on!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If this was anywhere else but LA and maybe Miami these famewhoring celebs treating a game like a red carpet event would be laughed out the building.


----------



## TwiggyStar

Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green are engaged, again!!



> Megan Fox is engaged again to Brian Austin Green, her rep confirms to JustJared.com.
> 
> Brian, 36, proposed to Megan, 24, along the beach at the Four Seasons Hualalai Hotel in Hawaii on June 1.
> 
> But during the proposal, somehow they lost the ring! I saw her jumping up and down, a witness tells Us Weekly of the 2-carat sparkler. Later, I saw a half dozen staff sifting through the sand. Security and maintenance staff spent a couple of hours looking for it. No one found it.
> 
> Megan and Brian have been dating off-and-on since 2004 but called off their previous two-year engagement in February 2009.
> 
> Congrats to the happy couple!!!
> 
> Read more: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2010/06/16/megan-fox-engaged-again-confirmed/#ixzz0r2vJwUmz


----------



## DallasCowgirl

Giving engagement another go, Megan Fox has reportedly accepted Brian Austin Greens second proposal._According to Us magazine, the former Beverly Hills 90210&#8243; star got down on one knee on June 1st  with the former Transformers star happily accepting._With the joyous occasion happening during a Hawaiian getaway, a source tells of the scene,
I saw her jumping up and down.​Making for a bit of a snafu, Miss Fox then reportedly lost her diamond ring, as the insider tells,
Later, I saw a half dozen staff sifting through the sand.​And while the engagements still on, there never was any luck in finding the 2 karat sparkler, as another Us source adds, _Security and maintenance staff spent a couple of hours looking for it. No one found it._

Snaps!


----------



## angelnyc89

Woah, that sucks to lose your diamond ring when being proposed to! I wonder if she even saw the ring!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Laurie8504 said:


> I like that she just goes out in what I refer to as "Walmart Style".  I think she's just sticking it too the paps who want to see her try too hard....*she just obviously doesn't care, which is refreshing.*





ITA! I'm tired of these Hollywood it girls who go out to pick up milk looking like they're going to a photoshoot. Seriously


----------



## Tangerine

BagOuttaHell said:


> If this was anywhere else but LA and maybe Miami these famewhoring celebs treating a game like a red carpet event would be laughed out the building.



A game? What about a Whole Foods trip? Or a manicure appointment? 
Its gotten SOO out of control. This isn't just personal style or fashion for fun, its narcissism and it devalues everything INCLUDING how fun fashion is supposed to be.

And believe me, MOST of l.a. is laughing at them too.


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> She looks like what 99.99 percent of the real fans look like at a sporting event. Though I am not sure if the Laker game is anything more than a place to be seen. I like that. *The celebs that dress up for a game are the epitome of LAME imo*.


 
you never lied


----------



## Jahpson

DallasCowgirl said:


> Giving engagement another go, Megan Fox has reportedly accepted Brian Austin Greens second proposal._According to Us magazine, the former Beverly Hills 90210&#8243; star got down on one knee on June 1st  with the former Transformers star happily accepting._With the joyous occasion happening during a Hawaiian getaway, a source tells of the scene,
> I saw her jumping up and down.​Making for a bit of a snafu, Miss Fox then reportedly lost her diamond ring, as the insider tells,
> Later, I saw a half dozen staff sifting through the sand.​And while the engagements still on, there never was any luck in finding the 2 karat sparkler, as another Us source adds, _Security and maintenance staff spent a couple of hours looking for it. No one found it._
> 
> Snaps!


 
Brian needs to cut the crap with all these proposals and just marry the girl. Is an engagement at this point really necessary? Its pretty clear she isn't going anywhere.

Its like guys pull this trick just to ensure the girl doesn't leave....lame


----------



## Jahpson

Laurie8504 said:


> I like that she just goes out in what I refer to as "*Walmart Style*". I think she's just sticking it too the paps who want to see her try too hard....she just obviously doesn't care, which is refreshing.


 

Im stealing that term


----------



## angelnyc89

http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2...i_underwear_and_armani_jeans_debuts_onli.html



> Megan Fox's ad campaign for Emporio Armani underwear and Armani Jeans debuts online
> 
> And you thought Cristiano Ronaldo was hot.
> 
> A preview of Megan Fox's new ads for Emporio Armani underwear and Armani Jeans have hit the Net, just one day after the company debuted images from its new ad campaign starring Portuguese soccer star Ronaldo.
> 
> The "Transformer's" star's foxy new ads are set to debut this summer, reports Us Weekly, around the same time Ronaldo will be steaming up billboards in New York, London Los Angeles and Tokyo.
> 
> It will be Fox's second season as Armani's female spokesmodel, while Ronaldo will replace David Beckham as the company's new male face.
> 
> But Fox fans must remember, they can look but not touch. The 23-year-old star just got engaged (again) to boyfriend Brian Austin Green, though she did reportedly lose the ring within 24 hours of being proposed to.
> 
> The actress' campaign with Armani could be seen as Fox thumbing her nose at Victoria's Secret model Rosie Huntington-Whiteley. Fox was reportedly jilted from "Transformers 3" for being too skinny and replaced by the British model.
> 
> For those of you who would rather see Fox acting than posing (what's wrong with you!), she is currently starring in "Jonah Hex," opposite Josh Brolin and John Malkovich, which premieres Friday.



I think the guys will enjoy!  She looks really pretty in the first one!


----------



## Stephanie***

angelnyc89 said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2...htful_side_in_interview_chat_with_zach_g.html


 
LOVE IT!!! Well done miss fox!


----------



## *want it all*

Nice Amani pics, and congrats to Brian and Megan about their engagement!


----------



## platinum_girly

Jonah Hex Premiere in Hollywood, June 17, 2010:


----------



## YSoLovely

Her face looks... different...

Killer body and dress, though!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Hate the dress & her hair like that..


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks amazing in the Armani underwear ads!


----------



## nillacobain

^Loving her dress ... I don't like her Atwood pumps with it though.


----------



## angelnyc89

YSoLovely said:


> Her face looks... different...
> 
> Killer body and dress, though!


 
Thats what I thought! She doesnt look like Megan Fox!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why is she doing this to her face.


----------



## Megs

So is her ring still lost?! That part is awful, but congrats to them


----------



## TwiggyStar

More pics of her at the Jonah Hex premiere.


----------



## TwiggyStar

Pics of Young Megan when she was on Hope & Faith, just to compare..  She looks so insanely different now.


----------



## TwiggyStar

I really just don't understand why she changed her face sooo much! She was gorgeous before any of her plastic surgery.  She's really going to mess her face up if she does much more.  The face she had in transformers 1 is what got her famous, I just don't understand why she has to keep messing with it.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Jahpson said:


> Brian needs to cut the crap with all these proposals and just marry the girl. Is an engagement at this point really necessary? Its pretty clear she isn't going anywhere.
> 
> Its like guys pull this trick just to ensure the girl doesn't leave....lame


 
I thought it was the other way around - Brian's been pushing for them to set a date and get married, and Megan's the one who called off the earlier engagement and has been dragging her feet.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Omg..I can so see the changes..ugh..why did she mess with her face!?!


----------



## Bradysmum

she kind of looks like Olivia Wild now.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She should have invested in acting classes instead. Imagine her former looks with improved acting. She'd probably be one of the top five paid actresses in Hollywood.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bradysmum said:


> she kind of looks like Olivia Wild now.




I totally see it!


----------



## imgg

Looks like fat injections in her upper/lower lips and cheek injections.  I hope its injections and not implants!!   She is a gorgeous girl and hopefully her face will settle down.  She should stop messing with it.  Her face looked so fresh before.


----------



## TwiggyStar

Her lips look like they could potentially be implants, they're different looking than any other time she got injections, I hope for her sake it's just injections that will settle/fade with time.


----------



## Jahpson

that or a makeup artist purposely screwed her face up

i also don't like the doo doo brown hair color. Damn Megan...damn


----------



## pink214

Is that really her natural eye color or does she wear contacts?


----------



## angelnyc89

Bradysmum said:


> she kind of looks like Olivia Wild now.


 
I see it too! But I think Oliva Wilde is gorgeous compared to Megan. The difference is the hair color and eyebrows.

Barbie Megan! To me she resembles a Barbie in this pic!








Oh Megan what have you done! I dont even recognize you! If I were an interviewer on the Red Carpet, I would be like "Ms. Who are you?" She doesnt look like herself any more. I think the Megan in the first Transformers movie is the most beautiful and natural... 








The only thing she now has kept is her nose and the shape of her face...


----------



## Chanel522

Ok, I'm actually really upset about how she looks now.  She has completely changed her face and it appears much older and just distorted.  WHY do these girls/women take things so far with altering their appearance?!  Very seldom do they look better, imo.


----------



## Liya

She was much cuter before. She looks older now.


----------



## nillacobain

TwiggyStar said:


> *I really just don't understand why she changed her face sooo much!* She was gorgeous before any of her plastic surgery. She's really going to mess her face up if she does much more. The face she had in transformers 1 is what got her famous, I just don't understand why she has to keep messing with it.


 
Same here. It just doesn't make any sense to me when gorgeous women totally chance their features that way.


----------



## Sarahs12

love her in red


----------



## `JeNNY

*I think Megan Fox is gorgeous! 

And her tats actually look nice...I'm not a big fan of tattoos (especially big/multiple) but I think she did hers great. Can't say the same for her bf unfortunately lol *​


----------



## PrincessTingTing

omg...me no likey her new face!!!

Why Megan...why???!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

pink214 said:


> Is that really her natural eye color or does she wear contacts?




To me..it looks like her natural eye color...she has gorgeous eyes btw..


----------



## DallasCowgirl

Saw this on tumblr. Personally I think her skin has just improved tons... but what she's done with her lips is extremely Heidi-esque and it's terrifying.


----------



## BadRomance93

angelnyc89 said:


> Barbie Megan! To me she resembles a Barbie in this pic!



Same un-natural under-cleavage I see.. We should've seen this coming after that 'Russian Mail-Order' Bride skit...

(Svetlana?)

Incidentally, I jokingly call someone Svetlana, because one time she was drunk and going on about being a Russian prostitute.

I personally like how she looks now, and I suspect her Wall-Street Sugar Daddy will as well...


----------



## angelnyc89

DallasCowgirl said:


> Saw this on tumblr. Personally I think her skin has just improved tons... but what she's done with her lips is extremely Heidi-esque and it's terrifying.


 

I like her in 2007. She had a awesome body in Transformers and has now f*%ked up her face IMO. She looked naturally beautiful in '07 and her lips were big too, but not as big as they are now and they do look like they are Heidi-esque...


----------



## platinum_girly

Now she is so stick thin her face has become quite manly looking IMO...


----------



## knasarae

I don't feel like it's just her lips.  Looks like something going on with her cheeks too and her forehead looks bigger.  Not sure about the forehead but definitely something with the cheeks.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ITA not a good look at all


----------



## tweegy

for someone who does not want to be compared to or look like angelina jolie...she sure looks like her...


----------



## PrincessMe

i saw Megan in an interview the other day on E! and it was like she had giant wax lips on she couldnt even move her mouth in a normal way ..she reminded me of that movie with Goldie Hawn "death becomes her"


----------



## tweegy

LOL i liked that movie!


----------



## Swanky

so sad, truly.
She's BEYOND stunning and needed no work.  BEFORE.
Her chin looks plastic to me too . . . these chiquitas are a dime a dozen now.  I mean, still beautiful but soooooo clearly messed with.


----------



## bisousx

She looks like a blowup doll now


----------



## KoobaBagLover

For anyone that denies she has had plastic surgery, there is no way they still can with these new premiere photos, especially those lips. 

She looks like a brunette Dolly Parton.


----------



## KoobaBagLover

And a little bit like Amanda Seyfried. Hmm..


----------



## wordpast

OMG, why would she do this?!


----------



## platinum_girly

Leaving a Gym in Los Angeles, June 18, 2010:


----------



## angelnyc89

I am amazed nobody asked her about her ps on the Red Carpet premiere!  I thought someone would have the balls to ask, but NO! lmao she does look like a brunette Dolly!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

The state of Hollywood and the state of womens' self esteem is in a really, really f*kd up place if a girl as beautiful as Megan Fox has to "fix" herself.....


----------



## angelnyc89

^I completely agree. And young girls look up to them, its so sad...


----------



## olialm1

Yikes, she looks rough in the most recent photos.  Has she admitted to plastic surgery?  It's painfully obvious that she messed with her face. It's actually kind of making me cringe.


----------



## miss_ritz

You'd think being voted the world's hottest female a bajillion times would be enough to convince yourself you do not need PS!!


----------



## BadRomance93

Hey, gotta spend that 'Transfomers' money on somethin', you guys. She's already got the $100,000+ Mercedes.

Incidentally, has anyone made a 'Plastic-Sugery/Transformers' joke yet?

Somebody call the booker at Letterman and have them contact her to do the 'Top Ten Plastic Surgeries Blah Blah Blah Robots'.


----------



## angelnyc89

^


----------



## tweegy

BadRomance93 said:


> Hey, gotta spend that 'Transfomers' money on somethin', you guys. She's already got the $100,000+ Mercedes.
> 
> Incidentally, has anyone made a 'Plastic-Sugery/Transformers' joke yet?
> 
> Somebody call the booker at Letterman and have them contact her to do the 'Top Ten Plastic Surgeries Blah Blah Blah Robots'.




LOL

They can show the transformation from her old face to now with the robot transforming noise in the background!


----------



## KristyDarling

Why, why, whyyyyyyy??  Chipmunk cheeks and gigantic fake lips -- she looks about 20 years older now and SO fake! She was stunning before, and now she looks terrible. She has had SO much work done. It's beyond sad. Here's a side by side: http://plasticsergeant.com/megan-fox-new-face-jonah-hex-premiere-2010


----------



## angelnyc89

Woah, WTF is wrong with her? I have nothing else to say except she is a complete fake, I think she also tried to make herself look like Angelina Jolie...

She's had her lips done, cheeck implants, nose job, and made her forehead bigger, so sad what girls have to do and terrible role models for other young girls...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She failed miserably because old skool Jolie didn't look like a blow up doll.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ The funny thing is, she has not received any media attention for her plastic surgeries over the last few years. Somehow she "got away with it" -- maybe because she did it so gradually. But the things she's done to her face have been escalating recently -- bigger and more dramatic changes that are definitely noticeable. I think there is some kind of brow lift or Botox action going on in the eye/forehead area because look how arched and "high" her eyebrows are. 

It's sad -- she now looks like your typical late-40s socialite who is addicted to plastic surgery and has NO idea how awful it looks. She looks scarily like Heidi Montag.


----------



## KristyDarling

Speaking of Heidi Montag -- here is what she has said about Megan's plastic surgeries. I hate to say it, but she kind of has a point: http://www.examiner.com/x-22152-Ent...plastic-surgery-should-not-go-under-the-radar


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks awful...


----------



## BadRomance93

angelnyc89 said:


> Woah, WTF is wrong with her? I have nothing else to say except she is a complete fake, I think she also tried to make herself look like Angelina Jolie...
> 
> She's had her lips done, cheeck implants, nose job, and made her forehead bigger, so sad what girls have to do and terrible role models for other young girls...


 
^^^^Whoaaaa, when did she look like that??


----------



## flsurfergirl3

she looked so hot in that first pic...youthful yet edgy and sexy. now she just looks like a 50+ year old starlet who hasn't yet had enough fame or success to be noted as a starlet...


----------



## flsurfergirl3

KristyDarling said:


> Speaking of Heidi Montag -- here is what she has said about Megan's plastic surgeries. I hate to say it, but she kind of has a point: http://www.examiner.com/x-22152-Ent...plastic-surgery-should-not-go-under-the-radar



wow. Heidi actually said something sensible...


----------



## nillacobain

miss_ritz said:


> You'd think being voted the world's hottest female a bajillion times would be enough to convince yourself you do not need PS!!


 
That's exactly what I think!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Here's her wiki pic, c. 2007:  what a knockout!





OK so this girl is all of 24 and already (supposedly) carved up her face - whiskey tango foxtrot!!!!  Trust me, you continue to "grow" into your face even into your 20s so messin with it meanwhile is just wrongwrongwrong.  Especially as gorgeous as this girl is???  .

She clearly has had work done and it's sad.  That's NOT the way one's face naturally changes from age 21-24...


----------



## BadRomance93

angelnyc89 said:


>


 
But that chick in the aforementioned before photo can't possibly be her?


----------



## BadRomance93

I remember her as the girl from *shudder* Hope & Faith, and Carla Mancini from Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen, she didn't have her 'Transformers' nose, but she didn't look like that other girl, if memory serves me proper....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I never found her as attractive as most people do and the things that would come out of her mouth didn't make me anymore fond of her. 

I wonder how she feels about Jonah Hex bombing. It made 5 million its opening weekend...


----------



## BadRomance93

^ I doubt it's news she makes a point of hearing...


----------



## angelnyc89

Heres pics from the Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen:

frontal:






side:


----------



## BadRomance93

^ See, her nose seems pointier, like it is now. That other girl's nose is too rounded. 

Thanks for the photos, incidentally.


----------



## Bag*Snob

She *WAS* a natural beauty.  I liked her lips better before she inflated them.


----------



## angelnyc89

BadRomance93 said:


> ^ See, her nose seems pointier, like it is now. That other girl's nose is too rounded.
> 
> Thanks for the photos, incidentally.


 
No prob, the nose got me too, it was round before than pointy. It might not be her, but she has had ps for sure!


----------



## tweegy

BadRomance93 said:


> But that chick in the aforementioned before photo can't possibly be her?


Nope it is I saw some pics of her before she did all this crap to her face...she looked night and day different...

the thing is she's still young so it'll slap her in the face later on..

And after all the alterations..she still can't act...:ninja:


----------



## tweegy

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ The funny thing is, she has not received any media attention for her plastic surgeries over the last few years. Somehow she "got away with it" -- maybe because she did it so gradually. But the things she's done to her face have been escalating recently -- bigger and more dramatic changes that are definitely noticeable. I think there is some kind of brow lift or Botox action going on in the eye/forehead area because look how arched and "high" her eyebrows are.
> 
> It's sad -- she now looks like your typical late-40s socialite who is addicted to plastic surgery and has NO idea how awful it looks. She looks scarily like Heidi Montag.


Remember too, she did it I think before she was "famous" so I guess that's why no one caught on so quick...


----------



## BadRomance93

tweegy said:


> Nope it is I saw some pics of her before she did all this crap to her face...she looked night and day different...
> 
> the thing is she's still young so it'll slap her in the face later on..
> 
> *And after all the alterations..she still can't act...*:ninja:


 


She did, like, 180 episodes of some Swedish TV show as her first acting gig right? Did she look like Jane Doe then?


----------



## tweegy

flsurfergirl3 said:


> wow. Heidi actually said something sensible...


Wow, I think this is the very time I can ever say..."Heidi's right - she makes sense" :weird:.... I gotta go lay down now...


----------



## tweegy

BadRomance93 said:


> She did, like, 180 episodes of some Swedish TV show as her first acting gig right? Did she look like Jane Doe then?


poor sweds.. traumatizing..


----------



## DallasCowgirl

Young Megan is so sweet and sultry looking! It's really hard to say what she has gotten done, she looks the same... but different.


----------



## angelnyc89

nose job for sure


----------



## TwiggyStar

Even in that pic above, her after look was nice, but now she's done too much, at the Jonah Hex premiere she just looks completely plastic.. a brunette Heidi Montag maybe?


----------



## flsurfergirl3

TwiggyStar said:


> Even in that pic above, her after look was nice, but now she's done too much, at the Jonah Hex premiere she just looks completely plastic.. a brunette Heidi Montag maybe?



so true. i think Heidi was trying to look like Megan (minus the boobs and butt), now Megan is trying to look like Heidi trying to look like Megan...


----------



## Swanky

so does she wear contacts? Her eyes are dark in that pic.


----------



## Jayne1

Here's another before.

I think she had eyelid surgery or maybe a brow lift. She didn't have much of a eye lid before and if she was wearing eyeshadow, it would be hard to tell what colour it was. Now she has more of a lid.

She did her nose (although I think she already did her nose in this before picture), her lips and she bought those thick veneers that kind of stick out so she has that sultry open mouth look.  I don't think she could get that look with regular teeth.


----------



## KristyDarling

Now THAT is a trout pout. She was flawlessly pretty before, and just looks....porn-ish and slightly sinister now. (I've always thought her unnaturally arched brows made her look evil)


----------



## Sweetpea83

DallasCowgirl said:


> Young Megan is so sweet and sultry looking! It's really hard to say what she has gotten done, she looks the same... but different.



Is that really her in the first pic?? Looks like a completely different girl.. (Wait that girl has dark eyes..that cannot be her!!) Megan Fox doesn't look like she wears contacts...her eye color looks natural to me.....and I say this because I've worn colored contacts before...


----------



## tsubi

The before photo looks like a night shot so you probably can't see much of her iris, making her eyes appear dark.
How did they make her forehead bigger with ps?


----------



## jennyx0

Jayne1 said:


> Here's another before.
> 
> I think she had eyelid surgery or maybe a brow lift. She didn't have much of a eye lid before and if she was wearing eyeshadow, it would be hard to tell what colour it was. Now she has more of a lid.
> 
> She did her nose (although I think she already did her nose in this before picture), her lips and she bought those thick veneers that kind of stick out so she has that sultry open mouth look.  I don't think she could get that look with regular teeth.




i love that photo of her! so freaking beautiful lol. that was her back in 2006. i'll post some more of her from that day. 

http://www.megansafox.com/gallery/displayimage.php?album=56&pos=5


----------



## platinum_girly

tsubi said:


> How did they make her forehead bigger with ps?


 
They use electrolysis to lift the hairline, this procedure has been being done to celebrities since as long back as my mum can remember, most notoriously to Marilyn monroe


----------



## imgg

tsubi said:


> How did they make her forehead bigger with ps?



A browlift can raise your hairline making your forehead look larger. I can't imagine doing a browlift on a 23 year old, plus her brows, in her younger photos that I have seen, have always been high.  I think all the fat grafting or implants she recently had done has made her entire face look distorted.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Why would anyone want a bigger forehead?


----------



## imgg

angelnyc89 said:


>



Looking at these two photos she may have had a browlift and/or upper bleph.  Her hairline looks like she had a browlift because it definitely seems higher.  Why would a plastic surgeon touch her face, especially at such a young age. Plastic surgery only works when there is something wrong and even then its a dice roll.


----------



## Jahpson

Yikes! She looks rather mannish now. Thanks for destroying my image of her LOL j/p


damn meg!! you didn't have to do all that


----------



## BagOuttaHell

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I never found her as attractive as most people do and the things that would come out of her mouth didn't make me anymore fond of her.
> 
> I wonder how she feels about Jonah Hex bombing. It made 5 million its opening weekend...



I agree with this.

And 5 mil well that is downright embarrassing. But it isn't her fault.


----------



## Jahpson

how much did the movie cost?

and Im not surprised, she doesn't have enough clout to bring in more movie watchers (i.e will smith, angelina Jolie, etc.)


----------



## Jayne1

imgg said:


> A browlift can raise your hairline making your forehead look larger. I can't imagine doing a browlift on a 23 year old, plus her brows, in her younger photos that I have seen, have always been high.  I think all the fat grafting or implants she recently had done has made her entire face look distorted.


True - but look at the small amount of space between her brows and her eye crease. She had almost no eye lid. She always had a beautifully arched eye brow but never had much of an eye lid.  There's more now.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jahpson said:


> how much did the movie cost?
> 
> and Im not surprised, she doesn't have enough clout to bring in more movie watchers (i.e will smith, angelina Jolie, etc.)




I read between 45-65 mil.


----------



## Myblackbag

She looks much older now that she's had plastic surgery!!!


----------



## imgg

Jayne1 said:


> True - but look at the small amount of space between her brows and her eye crease. She had almost no eye lid. She always had a beautifully arched eye brow but never had much of an eye lid.  There's more now.



I noticed that, but I am wondering if its the angle of the this picture.  In others you can see more of a crease.  I'm thinking she may of had an outer brow lift.  If you look at the new pic., her temples look tight, like she had a browlift, but you're right she may have had a upper bleph as well.  She definitely had a nose job.  What do you think she did to her cheeks?  Fat grafting or implants?  Just makes me sad.  She was so stunning.


----------



## Swanky

she's also a little heavier there.  Although I believe she's had work done to her eyes I wanted to say that I can see it in my yes when I'm heavier, it's weird.


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> I read between 45-65 mil.


 

and only pullled iin $5mili? got dayum


----------



## angelnyc89

To make the forehead isnt necessarily ps, its more of a hair removal...


----------



## TwiggyStar

She really has to be super insecure.. otherwise why on earth would she need so much plastic surgery?! She was gorgeous before!!


----------



## angelnyc89

TwiggyStar said:


> She really has to be super insecure.. otherwise why on earth would she need so much plastic surgery?! She was gorgeous before!!


 
I agree. Some women & men are naturally beautiful and go do ps. Thats when you know they are insecure IMO.


----------



## Sweetpea83

TwiggyStar said:


> *She really has to be super insecure*.. otherwise why on earth would she need so much plastic surgery?! She was gorgeous before!!




Ita..


----------



## ShoeFanatic

I've never noticed before those photos were posted, but she looks like
she's had a her chin worked on and a jaw implant..
Angelina is rumored to have had the same work done..
jaw and nose..
I don't think she's had too much surgery..
I think she tweeked what she had, unlike Heidi who
looks plastic..

A PS told me once that brow lifts are HUGELY popular with actress and that many get them in their 20's..

I'm not a fan of hers..but she did look stunning at the hex premier..
she had a classy and confident aura about her..
maybe she's growing up...

if I were her..Id leave the lime light for a couple of years..she's young and 
I think she's someone that needs to find herself..
she has always struck me as someone that's confused about who she is..


----------



## Jahpson

that photo above looks really scary.


----------



## KoobaBagLover

She probably messed with her cheeks because of the old facial scars. Maybe she had them filled out.


----------



## justkell

Congrats to the happy newlyweds

http://www.tmz.com/2010/06/28/megan-fox-brian-austin-green-married-four-seasons-hotel-hawaii/


----------



## miss_ritz

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Bradysmum

Holy crap!  Wow!  Congrats to them!


----------



## Jahpson

That is wonderful!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweet..hope they have a happy marriage!


----------



## Swanky

another article:

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=newsletter

Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green are now officially husband and wife.

The couple got married on June 24, his rep confirms to Usmagazine.com. Green's son, Kassius, 8, was present at the ceremony.

PHOTOS: Unforgettable celeb wedding pics

TMZ.com first reported the couple tied the knot at the Four Seasons on the Big Island of Hawaii.

Fox and Green started dating in 2004, but split in February 2009 after a two year engagement. Within a few months they had reconciled and, as Usmagazine.com first reported, Green, 36, popped the question to Fox, 24, for a second time on June 1. The big proposal was thwarted when they accidentally lost the 2-carat sparkler on the beach.

PHOTOS: Stars who wed ... fast!

Earlier this year, Megan told Us about preparations for the big day, saying Green would be a hands-on groom: "He is in on the planning. He wants to be!

"We are just even more committed to each other and we always have been. I am more in love with him now than I was in the beginning."


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Good for them.

I just saw the most staged photo ever of them sitting on the beach flashing their rings. Very Speidish. But still good for them. Hope it lasts.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

congrats to them!


----------



## karo

Congratulations! They seem very happy and also very normal.


----------



## sun.shyne

_Congrats to them!!_


----------



## TwiggyStar

Good for them, maybe they'll start a family soon too, that would be some cute kids.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita..


----------



## Brina

Congrats to them!


----------



## angelnyc89

Congrats to them! Any wedding pics?


----------



## chezmadame

TMZ has some of them on the beach...but for some reason they later took off their wedding rings.
http://www.tmz.com/2010/06/29/megan-fox-and-brian-green-wedding-rings-hawaii-photos-bikini-pictures/

I want to hate her because she's so beautiful, but I can't help liking her.
I really don't like her tatoos, though.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^thats so cute! congrats to them


----------



## missgiannina

im happy for them...they look happy ,she really seems to love his son


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita!


----------



## *want it all*

congrats to the new married couple!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Wow.. congrats! They seem like a great couple. 


Go Megan, she bagged David Silver. I'd been thinking up ways to do that since I was 12


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Wow... finally tied the knot.  They've been together for 6 years right?  I guess it's about time.  

Congrats to them and wish them nothing but happiness!

BTW - her face... Why mess with something good?


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Anyone else think that it's kind of icky that they started dating when she was what, 18 and he was 32?


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## MichelleAntonia

Diane d'Poitier said:


> Anyone else think that it's kind of icky that they started dating when she was what, 18 and he was 32?



I don't know, maybe initially. But after a certain point, if they love eachother and it works, and they grow up together... it's not that weird or icky. As cheesey as it sounds, love wins over. The other considerations kind of fall away...


----------



## cheburashka

She looks very happy in the pictures above, it's nice to see her genuinely smile so much.


----------



## Tangerine

They both look AMAZING in the newest pictures!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^ITA! They look like one happy couple! Both super hot together too!


----------



## Jahpson

she looks super duper happy! awwww


----------



## Sweetpea83

cheburashka said:


> She looks very happy in the pictures above, it's nice to see her genuinely smile so much.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

They both look great and so happy in those pics!  I love that her ring is not some big overdone thing.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Aww, she looks so happy!  Congrats to the good-looking couple!!!


MichelleAntonia said:


> Go Megan, she bagged David Silver. I'd been thinking up ways to do that since I was 12


  You and me both!


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks really happy!


----------



## bagaholic85

they look really happy in that last set of pics


----------



## DallasCowgirl

Rumors are flying about Megan being pregnant after photos _[top]_ appeared on _TMZ_ of Brian holding Megan&#8217;s stomach.
Megan was then spotted back home in LA entering a medical building _[bottom]_ which only added more fuel to the fire on Megan&#8217;s pregnancy rumors.


Hmm! What do y'all think?


----------



## penelope tree

well she tends to keep quiet about this sort of thing doesn't she, so perhaps its more likely to be true?


----------



## TwiggyStar

Well good for her if she is, I hope her and Brian will be good parents if/when they do have a baby.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Their latest pictures seem so staged, but they look really ahppy. Good for them.


----------



## angelnyc89

^I agree!


----------



## thatscute

i was wondering why he kept rubbing her stomach in the set of pics i looked at. who knows


----------



## Angel124ev

Mayb they got married because she found out she was preggers?? Hmmm


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Maybe... but hadn't they been planning to get married for several years now anyway?


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Haven't they been engaged for a couple of years now? If she is pregnant, maybe they finally realized they want to make their relationship official? idk.


----------



## Angel124ev

yes she had been engaged for a couple of years... but im guessing that if she was preggers that wud b the push it took them to get married


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Yeah, that makes sense. Especially doing it so nonfuss and low key. So they don't have to worry about anything but the baby on the way.


----------



## Bradysmum

I didn't think that Megan was the shotgun wedding type.

She is proving SO many people wrong lately though.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

She definitely doesn't seem like the type who'd get married because she's pregnant.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Eh, I think she's more traditional than her image would lead one to believe.  She's been with the same guy longer than most Hollywood marriages last.  If you take her big mouth out of the picture, the most risque thing she's done are a few photo shoots and kissing a girl in "Jennifer's Body," which are shockingly decent by celebrity standards.  I could totally see her getting married to her long-term fiance because she was pregnant.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Thats a good point and I agree. Compared to other celebs, shes a good girl.


----------



## DiorDeVille

I think she seems sweet and a bit ditzy - a blonde in a brunette's body.  I like her and hope her career really takes off at some point.  Her agent needs to find another image for her that allows her to be less "outspoken" as she's not pulling that off very well, IMO.   Maybe capitalize on the modeling angle?  She photographs beautifully, after all.


----------



## starlux

DiorDeVille said:


> Eh, I think she's more traditional than her image would lead one to believe.  She's been with the same guy longer than most Hollywood marriages last.  If you take her big mouth out of the picture, the most risque thing she's done are a few photo shoots and kissing a girl in "Jennifer's Body," which are shockingly decent by celebrity standards.  I could totally see her getting married to her long-term fiance because she was pregnant.



I agree!  She's pretty tame, and you've never ever seen photos of her at a club or drinking or anything like that.  I'm not sure if I'd go so far as to call her a role model, but I'd rather say that about her than someone like Lindsay or Britney.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

DiorDeVille said:


> Eh, I think she's more traditional than her image would lead one to believe. She's been with the same guy longer than most Hollywood marriages last. If you take her big mouth out of the picture, the most risque thing she's done are a few photo shoots and kissing a girl in "Jennifer's Body," which are shockingly decent by celebrity standards. I could totally see her getting married to her long-term fiance because she was pregnant.


 
I disagree. ITA that she is very tame, but I couldn't see her saying, "Ok, I'm pregnant, so I must get married because it's right". Not at all. She seems much more wise than that.


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Agree, but I don't think it would be "I must get married" - more like, "I love you, I've been with you X number of years, we keep coming back together, I adore your son, I'm glad to have your baby - why wouldn't we get married?"

Of course, there's no evidence that she's even pregnant.  Maybe they just finally decided to take the leap.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She may be tame and traditional but she obviously has a boatload of other issues that makes her want to rearrange her face and body in a bad way.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ very true


----------



## sjunky13

She got married the same day hubby and I did. how cool!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Entertainment Tonight has an exclusive video and pictures of Megan and Brian's wedding. If I have time, I'll post later.


----------



## csre

so cute!!! http://imageshack.us/
http://imageshack.us/ 
 
http://imageshack.us


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What a sweet photo!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^yeah, it really is


----------



## ilvoelv

I love how private their wedding was. I want my wedding that way.


----------



## BadRomance93

You're kidding me. Svetlana actually tied the knot?

A lil' concerned that she was probably 17 and he was 30 when they met, but _Mazel tov_!


----------



## *want it all*

csre said:


> so cute!!!



So.damn.cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

csre said:


> so cute!!!


 
Very cute.


----------



## platinum_girly

At Gelsons Supermarket, July 04, 2010:


----------



## Jahpson

sjunky13 said:


> She got married the same day hubby and I did. how cool!


 
congrats!!



ilvoelv said:


> I love how private their wedding was. I want my wedding that way.



 amen to that!


----------



## platinum_girly

Megan and Brian wedding pics:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Gorgeous gown..


----------



## Bradysmum

Beautiful!


----------



## Chanel522

Her face looks very normal in these pics.  I wonder why it looked so distorted when she wore that red dress to whatever event it was a few weeks back.  

The wedding pics are adorable and I love how small and intimate it was.  If I could redo my wedding, that's exactly how I'd do it.  I got married at 20 and now at 26 I don't even talk to half the people that came to our wedding.


----------



## jun3machina

make-up job^


----------



## Jahpson

that gown is absolutely perfect on her


----------



## angelnyc89

Aww a beach wedding.

She just looks beautiful in this pic:


----------



## meela188

csre said:


> so cute!!!


 
Love this


----------



## tomz_grl

They look so happy and I'm happy for them.

I wonder what Vanessa thinks about all of this? Didn't she just announce that she's engaged?


----------



## angelnyc89

^Whose Vanessa?


----------



## DiorDeVille

The groom's son's mother, I believe!  (Not sure if she's his ex wife also????)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Vanessa Marcil. She was GH back in the day.

I don't think they were married. I think she was previously married to Corey Feldman.

She is gorgeous.


----------



## nillacobain

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Gorgeous gown..


 
I agree. 



Chanel522 said:


> Her face looks very normal in these pics. I wonder why it looked so distorted when she wore that red dress to whatever event it was a few weeks back.
> 
> The wedding pics are adorable and I love how small and intimate it was.* If I could redo my wedding, that's exactly how I'd do it.* I got married at 20 and now at 26 I don't even talk to half the people that came to our wedding.


 
I think the same. I mean ... you're getting married because you love your SO not because you have to feed a bunch of "relatives" that don't even know your SO's surname. Too bad my bf doesn't think the same way: he thinks you have to have a big wedding cerimony because you also have to please other ppl.


----------



## Jahpson

nillacobain said:


> I think the same. I mean ... you're getting married because you love your SO not because you have to feed a bunch of "relatives" that don't even know your SO's surname. Too bad my bf doesn't think the same way: he thinks you have to have a big wedding cerimony because you also have to please other ppl.


 
I have the same kind of guy.

even a beach wedding is stretch for me. Justice of the peace is all I need


----------



## FullyLoaded

I love her dress. That's the way I'm doing it, on the beach with only the important people there, (parents, siblings and best friends) that's it!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

What a nice, simple no fuss wedding.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

angelnyc89 said:


> Aww a beach wedding.
> 
> She just looks beautiful in this pic:


 


What a beautiful wedding!  They look so happy.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

tomz_grl said:


> They look so happy and I'm happy for them.
> 
> I wonder what Vanessa thinks about all of this? Didn't she just announce that she's engaged?


 
I'm sure she's fine with it. They broke up a while ago, and Megan has been living with Brian for a while. I thought read in some mag or blog that Vanessa secretly got married a little while ago.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> Vanessa Marcil. She was GH back in the day.
> 
> I don't think they were married. I think she was previously married to Corey Feldman.
> 
> *She is gorgeous.*




Yes, she is...my SO has the hots for her.


----------



## platinum_girly

Vanessa marcil is HOT! I LOVED her in "Las vegas" as "Sam marquez"


----------



## imgg

Chanel522 said:


> Her face looks very normal in these pics.  I wonder why it looked so distorted when she wore that red dress to whatever event it was a few weeks back.



I bet she had fat grafting done.  Your face looks distorted for a short while until everything settles.  It's the injection and lidocaine that causes the face to swell, but luckily most of it dissipates and only a very small amount of fat actually sticks.  You look like yourself in a couple of weeks with maybe only a very slight difference.  If you do too many repeated treatments it can distort your face for many many years!  I have seen too many actress/doctors get carried away with fat grafting i.e. Laura Flynn Boyle.  Megan is beautiful and I hope she will leave her face alone for a very long time.


----------



## missgiannina

platinum_girly said:


> Megan and Brian wedding pics:



i love how they are both looking at her....you can tell she loves his son and his son loves her back.


----------



## Jahpson

what is that pink think on her dress? a jewel? or the mag page?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Looks like a brooch?


----------



## TwiggyStar

Its a watermark on the picture. It's not on her dress.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh haha!


----------



## Jahpson

I was just going to ask someone to id


----------



## platinum_girly

Out in West Hollywood, July 08, 2010:


----------



## Bradysmum

Wow, that's a rock!


----------



## TwiggyStar

She's got no butt. Hehe. Sorry, I just notice those things.


----------



## *want it all*

What a totally beautiful wedding gown!


----------



## couture2387

I like how Megan is so carefree.  She doesn't worry about having the latest "it" bag or wearing the latest trends.  She wears what works for.  She's more real than 99% of the celebrities out there.


----------



## angelnyc89

^I agree.


----------



## Sweetpea83

couture2387 said:


> I like how Megan is so carefree.  She doesn't worry about having the latest "it" bag or wearing the latest trends.  She wears what works for.  She's more real than 99% of the celebrities out there.




I agree with this..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Agree too. I'm not sure about her being so real considering her other issues. But I think I said it before when she was getting it for not dressing up at the Laker game like the 99% of the celebrity losers that were in attendance. She doesn't at all seem interested in dressing in the latest of anything when she is on her time. Good for her.


----------



## TwiggyStar

I guess, but wasn't she going to an audition in the pics above, and generally wouldn't one want to wear something a little nicer than just sweats for an audition, basically a job interview?  Maybe it's just me, but I'm not much of a fan of all the sweat/yoga pants she wears all the time, at least wear jeans, they're much cuter.  I still like Megan, don't get me wrong, I'm just not really a fan of her style on her down time.  Her wedding gown was gorgeous though, I'll give her that!


----------



## KristyDarling

I really like that she isn't all dolled up with full hair and makeup every time she goes to the grocery store...I just wish she'd stop messing with her face! She is the last person on earth who needs plastic surgery!


----------



## Jahpson

couture2387 said:


> I like how Megan is so carefree. She doesn't worry about having the latest "it" bag or wearing the latest trends. She wears what works for. She's more real than 99% of the celebrities out there.


 
agreed. I really like the girl.


----------



## Swanky

oddly she doesn't dress to please but OD's on the cosmetic treatments . . . 
just ironic ush:


----------



## Jayne1

^ I noticed that too.  She's so attractive, she can dress down, way down and still look good.  It's as if her face is her best accessory.


----------



## mk78

I've always wondered this and not sure if anyone can shed some light, but has she also had her brows permanently done? As in with semi-permanent/permanent make up? In some pics when she's completely bare faced her brows are very defined and bold, like she's used a brow pencil or something?


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ Yeah, I'm pretty sure she's had her brows tattooed on, they're dark and perfect looking even when she has no other makeup on.. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> oddly she doesn't dress to please but OD's on the cosmetic treatments . . .
> just ironic ush:


 
I agree 100%! Thats is very true!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Do tattooed brows really look like that though? It seems to me like she either fills them in with powder or has had them dyed.....


----------



## miss_ritz

She could have them tinted for sure... and the other 50% can be being blessed with naturally full amazing brows.


----------



## platinum_girly

Cheesecake Factory at the Grove in Hollywood July 17, 2010:


----------



## Bradysmum

I LOVE the cheesecake factory!


----------



## beastofthefields

platinum_girly said:


> I've seen her carrying this drink around in a few pics now - what is it?  I know it's green tea, but who's it by?  Is it nice???


----------



## Jahpson

^ Arizona!

Arizona green tea (available at CVS)

soo good and only $.99


----------



## Bradysmum

Arizona is yummy


----------



## platinum_girly

Do Something Awards July 19, 2010:


----------



## CoachGirl12

platinum_girly said:


> Do Something Awards July 19, 2010:


oooo lovin' her look in this pic! gorgeous!


----------



## Jahpson

she looks adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why didn't she incorporate this look at her last and final (lol) the movie premiere. Vast improvement.


----------



## meela188

I love the latest look, she looks fresh faced and gorg


----------



## platinum_girly

More:


----------



## miss_ritz

She's not trying to be sexy or anything... just fresh-faced and pretty! I like it.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

platinum_girly said:


> Do Something Awards July 19, 2010:


 



She looks beautiful and I love the hair but I don't like the dress at all.  Still, this is a huge improvement from the Jonah Hex premiere.


----------



## Jahpson

is the dress pink or nude?


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I like the dress, strangely, just not on her. It would look better on someone with a caramel tone.


----------



## angelnyc89

meela188 said:


> I love the latest look, she looks fresh faced and gorg


 


BudgetBeauty said:


> I like the dress, strangely, just not on her. It would look better on someone with a caramel tone.


 
I agree with both of these posts. She looks great and I really like this dress except not on her. I also really like the color.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I really like her hair styled that way..looks good on her!


----------



## Bradysmum

BudgetBeauty said:


> I like the dress, strangely, just not on her. It would look better on someone with a caramel tone.


 

Oh geeze, I must need more coffee!  I thought you just said it'd look better on someone with a camel toe!!!  

She has kind of a Minnie Driver look to her face now.


----------



## Jahpson

^ i thought so too!


----------



## nhung

^ this has nothing to do with Megan Fox, just want to tell you that Mr. Jahpson is HAWT


----------



## Swanky

the dress doesn't fit her, it's too big in the rib area.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Bradysmum said:


> Oh geeze, I must need more coffee! *I thought you just said it'd look better on someone with a camel toe*!!!
> 
> She has kind of a Minnie Driver look to her face now.


 
LOL!!!


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## coconutsboston

For some reason her forehead reminds me of Sarah Jessica Parker's now...or is it just me?


----------



## imgg

^^ yeah, she definitely looks different.  Her cheeks are a lot fuller!


----------



## Jahpson

coconutsboston said:


> For some reason her forehead reminds me of Sarah Jessica Parker's now...or is it just me?


 

true but her eyes aren't close together so it works.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox to film sex scene for Eminem's 'Love the Way You Lie' video with 'Lost' star










> Megan Fox's next sex scene will not be on the big screen.
> 
> The sexy starlet is set to make a sizzling cameo in Eminem's "Love the Way You Lie" video with "Lost" star Dominic Monaghan, E! Online reports.
> 
> The 24-year-old "Transformers" star will reportedly join Rihanna and the rapper on their Los Angeles set on Thursday and Friday to shoot the "passion"-filled bedroom scene.
> 
> "Things start off with a sex scene between Megan and Dominic," a source connected with the music video told the gossip website. "Then they fight but end up having sex again."
> 
> Fox's and Monaghan's scene was reportedly inspired by Slim Shady's tumultous real-life relationship with his ex-wife Kim, who he's been married to and divorced from twice.
> 
> On Tuesday, Joseph Kahn confirmed on Twitter that he would be directing the video and that Monaghan was set to star.
> 
> "First choice: Charlie from Lost. Dom, let's do this," he tweeted.
> 
> But after set photos leaked online Wednesday of Rihanna wearing hot pants and a leather jacket standing in front of a burning house, Kahn tweeted a less upbeat message: "Paparazzi stop trying to ruin my shots. Thank you."
> 
> "Love the Way You Lie" and Eminem's album "Recovery" are currently the number one song and album in the country.
> 
> Megan Fox's rep did not respond to the Daily News's calls.



Source: nydailynews.com


----------



## Bradysmum

Joseph Khan does great videos.  Should be awesome.


----------



## Jahpson

Doesn't she remind you of Alexis Dziena in those pics?


----------



## coconutsboston

Jahpson said:


> true but her eyes aren't close together so it works.


 
Good point!


----------



## angelnyc89

I cant wait to see this video!


----------



## platinum_girly

Leaving a Thai BBQ restaurant in Studio City, July 24, 2010:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

From Transformers to video girl.

That was quick.


----------



## angelnyc89

^and sad


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I don't think it's necessarily a downgrade. Lots of actresses do videos in their down time, Charlize Theron just did the Brandon Flowers one. And this isn't just any artist, it's Eminem  

And personally, I think ANYTHING is an upgrade from Michael Bay action crap


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah so did Scarjo. To think they are basically the same age and their careers are vastly different.


----------



## CoachGirl12

platinum_girly said:


> Leaving a Thai BBQ restaurant in Studio City, July 24, 2010:


Love the wedges! I don't think Megan Fox doing a video is a downgrade at all from anything, for one she's doing a scene for a video for one of the most highly known rappers... I can't wait to see it


----------



## angelnyc89

I know, she not doing the video for anyone, she doing it for Eminem. It is better than Bay, but I hope she does take (or took) some acting classes, and lands a really great role. Which might be hard...


----------



## platinum_girly

There is a clip featured through MSN homepage of her kiss with Dom but i can't access it due to location restrictions


----------



## angelnyc89

^Oh, I saw that earlier today.

Heres the video:

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/vi...o-smooch/17wye93z2?from=en-us_msnhp&Gt1=42008


----------



## platinum_girly

> Dominic Monaghan is one lucky fella.
> 
> As we were the first to tell you, the Lost actor teamed up with Megan Fox to star in the music video for Eminem and Rihanna's hit single, "Love the Way You Lie."
> 
> The shoot took place late last week on top of a liquor store in Los Angeles
> 
> Sources report that scenes between the former Transformers starlet and Monaghan get pretty steamy. They were spotted being filmed sharing a kiss on the roof of the liquor store in between taking swigs of vodka.
> 
> Earlier today, the video's director Joseph Kahn twittered, "OK fine. Megan Fox & Dominic Monaghan are in the video. Hard to keep secrets in this town."
> 
> He also twittered that the vid would premiere this week. "My director's edit of "Love the Way You Lie" is done," he posted yesterday. "I love this video."
> 
> P.S.: We love Kahn's videosjust take a look at what he did most recently with Kylie Minogue for "All the Lovers." Hot! He's also worked with Lady Gaga, Britney Spears, 50 Cent and Mariah Carey, among many others.



Source: http://uk.eonline.com/uberblog/marc_malkin/b192215_megan_fox_locks_lips_with_losts_dominic.html

Haha looks like she has on a denim waistcoat and booties like what i own


----------



## platinum_girly

http://www.mtv.com/videos/news/5454...ghan-lock-lips-for-love-the-way-you-lie.jhtml


----------



## platinum_girly

At Great Indian Cafe in Sherman Oaks, July 27, 2010:


----------



## CoachGirl12

platinum_girly said:


> At Great Indian Cafe in Sherman Oaks, July 27, 2010:


Wow, hotness! She's gorgeous!


----------



## starlux

I LOVE her shirt!!!


----------



## Jahpson

at the vintage transformer shirt. and 5 points for matching her shirt and flip flops. lol


----------



## Bradysmum

Oh the irony of her tshirt...


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## starlux

Sorry to be a total geek here, but her shirt is from Voltron....it's not Transformers.


----------



## knasarae

^True.  And that's probably why she's wearing it, lol.


----------



## coconutsboston

Arg, the video keeps getting removed.  I want to see it!


----------



## platinum_girly

coconutsboston said:


> Arg, the video keeps getting removed. I want to see it!


 
Me too!


----------



## platinum_girly

Anyone know when it is officially released? I am dyyyyyyyyyyyyying here!


----------



## Alec Ramsey

platinum_girly said:


> At Great Indian Cafe in Sherman Oaks, July 27, 2010:


 



I really like her casual style.  She looks great and I like the glasses on her.  The shirt is funny... at first I thought it was Transformers.


----------



## platinum_girly

Running Errands in Los Angeles July 22, 2010:


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Looking pretty!


----------



## angelnyc89

I love that she goes casual and does a very great job at it. Now she just needs a couple acting classes and a good role.

Video: Eminem's 'Love The Way You Lie' Video Premieres Thursday On MTV Tune in before 'Jersey Shore' at 9 p.m. ET/PT to see Em and Rihanna's fiery new clip.
I hate MTV


----------



## platinum_girly

Those that want to see the "Love the way you lie" video featuring Megan- it is premiering at 9PM EST time on MTV Thursday 5th Aug.
It will also play on Vevo, but as i am in UK then i won't be able to view 
If anyone can PLEASE paste the code onto here if the Vevo version becomes available on YouTube then i would be soooo grateful! Happy viewing!


----------



## platinum_girly

OMG just managed to catch this on YouTube, bought tears to my eyes, VERY well done IMHO... Megan honey- good job


----------



## Genti

Here's the video:

http://www.youtube.com/user/EminemVEVO#p/a/u/0/uelHwf8o7_U


----------



## Jahpson

damn vevo with their commercials!! ugh

interesting video. classic hot and cold relationship


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I like the choice of Megan & Dominic. The video had its cool parts, but it didn't WOW me like I thought it would...


----------



## Alec Ramsey

Loved the video.  I thought it was well done.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## CoachGirl12

The video was pretty good, it wasn't as good as it was hyped up to be... Megan looked gorgeous in the video, so did Rhi and of course Em (yum-o)


----------



## angelnyc89

The video is as good as I thought it was going to be!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I was watching the video last night, and I said that chick looks like Megan fox...then i dismissed it.  lol.  I didn't realize that that was her in the video. 
I like her floral top in the last pic.


----------



## tomz_grl

So did they die in the end?

Megan looked great!


----------



## platinum_girly

tomz_grl said:


> So did they die in the end?
> 
> Megan looked great!


 
I don't think so, i took from it that it was showing the emotional rather than the physical (about the fire) -Like they would literally burn down emotionally without each other even though the relationship within itself was destructive, KWIM?


----------



## hannabanana

good golly, megan is so gorgeous.

and i loved the music video, it wasn't quite how I expected but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Tangerine

The vid is pretty violent and doesn't have a positive message, but anyone who has heard the song couldn't have been expecting different.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

^ Yeah... the song is not about delivering a positive message.  I think it just shows his struggle with a deeply passionate relationship that consumes you and can make you crazy.


----------



## coconutsboston

I really liked the video - I thought it was well done.  And Meg looked gorgeous in it!


----------



## BadRomance93

I, for one, found it hilarious that a Hobbit was Svetlana's co-star...


----------



## platinum_girly

Leaving a spa in Los Angeles, July 31, 2010:


----------



## StrawberrySwing

love the boots she wears in the vid.


----------



## TwiggyStar

StrawberrySwing said:


> love the boots she wears in the vid.



Me too! They're totally cute!


----------



## knasarae

I heard she donated the money she made from the video to charity for domestic abuse/battered women?  Good for her!  (Sorry if that's already been stated.)


----------



## angelnyc89

^Good for her!


----------



## tomz_grl

^^That's awesome. I'm slowly coming around to liking her. I just wish she'd think before she speaks...


----------



## angelnyc89

^I think almost everybody here thinks that. She is a smart, bright girl who just needs to stop opening her mouth too much; and get some acting classes.


----------



## platinum_girly

At the Teen Choice Awards August 8, 2010:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The video was cliche. The song sells itself.


----------



## platinum_girly

More:


----------



## angelnyc89

Her makeup is well done! She looks great! The outfit it okish...


----------



## hannabanana

i love her hair and makeup! the outfit is pretty decent.

i don't know if any of you agree but i really dislike that marilyn tattoo. it just bothers me


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ I dislike all of her tattoos, I just dislike tattoos in general though, I think she'd look a lot better and classier without the tattoos.
She looks good at the teen choice awards, she's quite fake looking, but still looks good.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

That pic of her and Brian is super cute. You can tell they just genuinely love being around one another


----------



## CoachGirl12

MichelleAntonia said:


> That pic of her and Brian is super cute. You can tell they just genuinely love being around one another


ITA! Her and Brian look hot together! I'm not a fan of the outfit though, she should've paired that skirt with a different top...


----------



## coconutsboston

The skirt makes her legs look great; and I really like her hair and makeup.  Very fresh!


----------



## BadRomance93

She just won "Choice Hottie - Female" at the Teen Choice Awards.

For frame of reference, Kim Kardashian was nominated in the same category...


----------



## coconutsboston

Off-topic, but does anyone know if she and Brian ever found the ring they lost when they got married?


----------



## Jahpson

my SO joked that she had to marry him since she has his name tattooed on her


----------



## platinum_girly

Beverly Hills, July 27, 2010:


----------



## flashy.stems

she looks pale in the teen choice pics, except the one of her getting her award..


----------



## angelnyc89

She does casual very well.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

^ Yes she does.

She looked gorgeous at the TCA.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looked gorgeous at the TCA awards..minus the weird outfit..


----------



## flashy.stems

the outfit was def weird!!


----------



## Swanky

he said he'd tie her to the bed and burn it if she tried to leave him . . .  it leaves us wondering.
She's SO pretty, you can still see what she used to look like.  If she stops the OTT cosmetic procedures now she may be able to reverse some of the plastic look 
She does have wonky thumbs doesn't she? LOL!


----------



## HauteMama

^ She is getting awfully fake looking, and she is so young. Indeed, she is starting to look hard in a number of pictures and she is WAY too young for that. It's too bad because she is naturally a beautiful woman.


----------



## Alec Ramsey

^ I wish she never did any PS to her face.  Why mess with a good thing?  Hopefully she is done with it now though.


----------



## missgiannina

she is so gorgeous...my favorite thing abut her is that she doesn't have to dress up in heels and a full face of makeup to feel comfortable with her self everyday... i wish i had the confidence to do that :shame:


----------



## coconutsboston

missgiannina said:


> she is so gorgeous...my favorite thing abut her is that she doesn't have to dress up in heels and a full face of makeup to feel comfortable with her self everyday... i wish i had the confidence to do that :shame:


 
I totally feel you here.  She pulls off the dress-down days amazingly well.


----------



## platinum_girly

Shopping in Los Angeles August 16,2010:


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks amazing without makeup..


----------



## coconutsboston

It's probably just the shirt but she looks like she may have gained a teensy bit of weight.


----------



## TwiggyStar

Her arms are disproportionately large compared to the rest of her body, I think that may be why she looks like she's gained weight, as well that sack of a shirt she's wearing, not a wise wardrobe decision...


----------



## DiorDeVille

A little weight won't kill her or her career.  She looks GAUNT in the pic a few pages back where she's in a light gray T and ball cap.


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks pretty without makeup.


----------



## platinum_girly

Out in Los Angeles July 28, 2010:


----------



## Jaydensmommy

platinum_girly said:


> Out in Los Angeles July 28, 2010:



Not the best photo op...


----------



## platinum_girly

Leaving Indian Restaurant, August 15, 2010:




Leaving The Gym, August 19, 2010:




Out in Los Angeles, August 27, 2010:


----------



## Jahpson

handling her business


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox cracks up as she speaks with Jennifers Body writer Diablo Cody in a new episode of Red Band Trailer.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress chatted about having a dream about Luke Perry, what it was like when she first moved to Hollywood and why being famous in the 70s would have been a blast.
> 
> Be sure to watch until the end, when Megan plays a pricing game with Diablo!
> 
> FYI: Video may be NSFW for language!


----------



## flashy.stems

lol thats a good clip since im really bored poolside.
megan is so gorg.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

flashy.stems said:


> lol thats a good clip since im really bored poolside.
> megan is so gorg.



i agree. i've never seen her acting in a movie or in anything besides pictures. she's very pretty in action.


----------



## platinum_girly

She is sooo pretty, even my hubby liked her in that interview, the only thing he didn't like was her saying EFF a lot... lol!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

platinum_girly said:


> She is sooo pretty, even my hubby liked her in that interview, the only thing he didn't like was her saying EFF a lot... lol!



i know, right!? it was so casual or non-chalant. like her normal every-day language! i had a boyfriend in high school who would drop the eff-bomb around my parents in normal convos and it peeved me! like..."i'm having a great f%^&ing" day, how bout you?!"


----------



## platinum_girly

flsurfergirl3 said:


> i know, right!? it was so casual or non-chalant. like her normal every-day language! i had a boyfriend in high school who would drop the eff-bomb around my parents in normal convos and it peeved me! like..."i'm having a great f%^&ing" day, how bout you?!"


 
Haha my mum would NOT of liked that, if i get like REALLY upset about something then i will swear, i am so conscience of it around my mum though cause she will give me THE LOOK, you know- the look that says "do NOT use that language around me young lady" hahahaha

Megan is a kook though, funny how the interviewer had her spot on- beautiful but VERY weird sums her up really well i think, lol!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox rushes into a nail salon on Wednesday (September 8) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress got her nails done while her husband, Brian Austin Green, and his son, Kassius, waited patiently outside.
> 
> Megan is one of four ladies under 25 years of age to cover Elle magazines October 2010 issue - check out pictures here if you missed them!
> 
> Megan also shared her thoughts on marriage and other peoples perception of her age.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, love her Pabst tee shirt..that's the beer my SO drinks.


----------



## Jahpson

that boy looks so much like his mother


----------



## Swanky

Brian looks like the joker there!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LOL@ Brian's WTF face 
He's looking especially like an older, more attractive Justin Timberlake in these pics


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox arrives in Toronto with her husband Brian Austin Green and his son Kassius for the Toronto International Film Festival in Canada on Thursday (September 9).
> 
> The 24-year-old newest Armani model attends the film festival to promote her latest film, Passion Play.
> 
> In the new movie, Megan plays an angel who is under the control of a ruthless gangster when she meets a washed-up trumpet player, played by Mickey Rourke. The new drama thriller also stars Bill Murray and is expected to hit theaters this year.


----------



## platinum_girly

Premiere of Passion Play at the 35th Toronto Film Festival, September 10, 2010:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Lookin great at the airport


----------



## angelnyc89

^yea, but she looks really skinny at the premiere.


----------



## TwiggyStar

I think she looks good at the premiere.


----------



## Sweetpea83

platinum_girly said:


> Premiere of Passion Play at the 35th Toronto Film Festival, September 10, 2010:



Very pretty.


----------



## missgiannina

she looks really good at the airport


----------



## monstar

can someone ID her black wedges in the airport pics?? thanks!


----------



## platinum_girly

"Passion play" trailer:


----------



## platinum_girly

Going to a Passion Play Photocall in Toronto, September 10, 2010:


----------



## angelnyc89

^She reminds me of Marylin Monroe in that pic, except a dark-haired one!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She has great legs!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox leaves Asanebo restaurant after eating dinner with her husband, Brian Austin Green, on Sunday (September 12) in Studio City, Calif.
> 
> Brian, 37, even held the door open for Megan as she walked out! Aww
> 
> Megan is back in town after premiering her new film with Mickey Rourke, Passion Play, at the Toronto International Film Festival!
> 
> Check out her Armani Prive red carpet look here if you missed it.


----------



## angelnyc89

I dont like the top, and thats too casual for dinner IMO.


----------



## platinum_girly

Why? People don't need to get dressed up to have dinner do they? lol!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks much better.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

platinum_girly said:


> Why? People don't need to get dressed up to have dinner do they? lol!




LOL! I'm of the same logic. As long as the place isn't a five star steakhouse, I'm gon go as comfortable as I can get away with


----------



## angelnyc89

platinum_girly said:


> Why? People don't need to get dressed up to have dinner do they? lol!


 
No, but I think she should wore jeans or something else besides sweat pants. And I just dont like the top.


----------



## TwiggyStar

I think she needs to burn those pants. I'm sick of looking at them.. it's always sweats, a baggy top, and flip flops.

And *platinum girly* I think sweats are a little inappropriate for a restaurant.. but then again I never wear sweats as I think they are hideous.


----------



## lovemysavior

Aren't those pants also known as designer sweats


----------



## platinum_girly

I dunno, i think it would be different if it were a dinner DATE, but it wasn't. She was there with her husband and who the h£ll cares what they are wearing to dinner?! Obviously she put comfort first and i commend her for that, i have no problem wearing sweats to dinner or cinema when i am going with hubby...


----------



## Jahpson

when was the last time she washed those pants?


----------



## Jahpson

TwiggyStar said:


> I think she needs to burn those pants. I'm sick of looking at them.. it's always sweats, a baggy top, and flip flops.
> 
> And *platinum girly* I think sweats are a little inappropriate for a restaurant.. but then again I never wear sweats as I think they are hideous.


 
right. we need to get out of this sloppy attire!


----------



## angelnyc89

TwiggyStar said:


> I think she needs to burn those pants. *I'm sick of looking at them.. it's always sweats, a baggy top, and flip flops.*


 
Me too, she does casual well, but sometimes she od's on it.


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ haha, completely agree! I think she looks really good when she wears like jeans and wedges and a cute top.. I think she should rock that more often!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Brian Austin Green opens up to Details magazine in the publications October 2010 issue!
> 
> Heres what the 37-year-old actor had to share:
> 
> On his new role in Desperate Housewives, as a buff contractor: Sweaty guy with a hammer. A lot of tank tops. Ive got to say its a whole new world for me. Ive never played a hunky guy. There was one day when I had to take my shirt off. I must have done 400 push-ups. I feel like I understand the pressure that women go through. I feel, like, all-woman at times.
> 
> On making Megan Fox a stepmom: She is absolutely my better half in parenting. She just gets it. Its instinctual for her.
> 
> On if their relationship was on-again/off-again: Weve been together for six years. Find a picture of one of us with any other boyfriend or girlfriend I challenge you. Youll only find pictures of her doing press with Shia LaBeouf or me with my son. Thats it. We never once dated anyone else or did anything else.
> 
> For more from Brian, including how he deals with paparazzi, visit Details.com!


----------



## angelnyc89

^I cant wait to see him on DH!


----------



## Jahpson

only one line talking about Megan? this interview was useless! lol j/p


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think I might have to start watching DH.... I miss Sarah Connor Chronicles. That was a great show and he was awesome on it. People usually LOL when I say this, but he's an underrated actor, for sure. He really redeemed his 90210 etc past on that show (not that I didn't LOVE David! )


----------



## platinum_girly

> Check out these sexy but hilarious Armani video ads featuring Megan Fox and Cristiano Ronaldo!
> 
> The just-released short films, for both Armani Jeans and Armani Underwear, show Megan, 24, and Cristiano, 25, unknowingly teasing hotel staff with their toned physiques.
> 
> In Megans video, The Tip, a room service delivery guy watches the actress slip into a pair of jeans, while Cristiano, in Housekeeping, scrambles around the room looking for his shirt  which a maid has purposely hidden. Ha!
> 
> FYI, Megan is also the face of Giorgio Armani Cosmetics.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I like that  The one with Ronaldo too


----------



## angelnyc89

I love how the delivery boy and housekeeper are both good looking to. Love the ads!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loved that ad!


----------



## schadenfreude

Good lord she is stunning, especially without all the makeup on (video with Diablo Cody). I had no idea!


----------



## jennyx0

Passion Play clips!


----------



## platinum_girly

Leaving Tanning Salon, September 22, 2010:


----------



## platinum_girly

Emporio Armani show September 25, 2010:


----------



## tomz_grl

He ruined what could have been a great suit with those dumbass shoes...


----------



## JosiePotenza

^^^ She looks beautiful. 
Something about this look... I don't know what it is but I really like it on her.


----------



## JosiePotenza

tomz_grl said:


> He ruined what could have been a great suit with those dumbass shoes...


 
Agreed.


----------



## angelnyc89

tomz_grl said:


> He ruined what could have been a great suit with those dumbass shoes...


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox gets the support of her main man Brian Austin Green at the Emporio Armani Womenswear Spring/Summer 2011 fashion show during Italys Milan Fashion Week on Saturday (September 25).
> 
> The 24-year-old former Transformers actress is the official worldwide spokesmodel for Emporio Armani Underwear and Armani Jeans, which started with the Spring/Summer 2010 season. If you havent seen it yet the video yet, check out Megans latest Armani underwear ad!


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks great.


----------



## nillacobain

^I agree.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love those heels..


----------



## hipmama

Her face looks really good. Almost like a wax figure or something. It's pretty close to perfect. Love the nail polish too.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green have dinner together at Bice restaurant on Sunday (September 26) in Milan, Italy.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress will be starring as Lily (Bird Woman), a carnival worker who happens to have a pair of wings, in the new film Passion Play. Last week, TrailerAddict released four clips of the upcoming release, which also stars Mickey Rourke as Nate, a washed-up Jazz trumpeter on the run from the mob in 1950s Los Angeles.
> 
> On Saturday, Megan and Brian attended Emporio Armanis Womenswear Spring/Summer 2011 fashion show together.


----------



## Jahpson

her leopard shoes are pure hot fiah. they look like wax figures


----------



## angelnyc89

I like the outfit. I saw Brian on Desperate Housewives! I think Bree (the redhead) might hook up with his character. lol I cant wait how this plays out.


----------



## TwiggyStar

Megan looks better lately, she's looking a lot less plastic, and I love seeing her all dressed up, she looks great!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Brian Austin Green gives his leading lady Megan Fox a sweet kiss on the head at the Giorgio Armani Spring/Summer 2011 fashion show during Italys Milan Fashion Week on Monday (September 27).
> 
> Megan finished off her sleek Armani ensemble with grey Brian Atwood Debra pumps. Last night, she wore black suede Brian Atwood booties to dinner with Brian.
> 
> On Saturday, Megan attended the Emporio Armani show.


----------



## candyshop19

What a beautiful look!


----------



## Jahpson

she looks gorgeous! Now that she married Brian, he gets to come along to events and stuff lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love that latest outfit!


----------



## CandyGloss

Ugh, She's toooo pretty.


----------



## yoglood

awww cute pic of Brian kissing her!


----------



## angelnyc89

^That is a cute pic. Her outfit is hot, and her makeup is just perfect! They look great.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

omg. those shoes, that jacket. i die.

and her blue eyes with dark hair and pink lips is fabulous!


----------



## PrincessMe

love brians suit


----------



## flsurfergirl3

^^^

i agree. he is so dang hot. he's come a long way from the nerdy pest on 90210!


----------



## coconutsboston

I love her look at the EA show!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Wow, they look really, really good in all the Milan pics


----------



## platinum_girly

Out in Studio City, October 3, 2010:


----------



## TwiggyStar

Oh Megan, sweats again, not to mention that nice little stain there... I think it's time we polish up our daily look a bit Megs.


----------



## Jahpson

bum swag


----------



## talldrnkofwater

they look great in those Milan pics.  Now its back to real life and her fab clothes turned into sweats.  blah.


----------



## angelnyc89

I agree Twiggy!
Anybody catch Brain on DH? He took off his shirt!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

daaaaaaang, BAG, I SO called it. Back in '91... I KNEW he was the hottest :shame:


----------



## kellilicious

Man...she is so gorgeous! Does anyone else get depressed looking in the mirror after looking at this thread? I do!


----------



## flashy.stems

wow. classy looks good on her.


----------



## Tangerine

For some reason her latest red carpet look seems so boring to me. The jacket is just doing nothing for me.

Brian looks good in navy. He grew into a classy guy. I still almost call him David though. Ever. single. time.


----------



## `JeNNY

*


platinum_girly said:
















Click to expand...


She is SO beautiful!*​


----------



## platinum_girly

Karate Class October 9, 2010:


----------



## angelnyc89

She wears sweats to dinner but jeans & wedges to karate class?


----------



## nillacobain

^lol


----------



## Jahpson

i like her iphone. lmfao


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> She wears sweats to dinner but jeans & wedges to karate class?




Lol..wth?!


----------



## lovemysavior

angelnyc89 said:


> She wears sweats to dinner but jeans & wedges to karate class?


 
That was my first thought when I saw the pic....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Maybe she's picking up her stepson at the karate class? That or she changes into the karate robes once she's there


----------



## angelnyc89

^Maybe, because I see Brian's arm full of tattoos & his wedding ring in the pic but not him.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks like she gained 3 pounds in her legs. Looks nice.

I like that she isn't a fashionista. She always looks comfortable in her down time.


----------



## TwiggyStar

She was picking up her stepson, his class, not hers.

I'm soo glad she's wearing jeans and not sweats, and wedges and not flip flops!
This is a casual you can wear outside, sweats just aren't acceptable in my opinion.


----------



## platinum_girly

More pics:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Thanks girly!! 

Ok, I don't think I'm gonna ever get over how hot Brian is


----------



## platinum_girly

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^Thanks girly!!
> 
> Ok, I don't think I'm gonna ever get over how hot Brian is


 
I know, right? He is def do-able


----------



## jennyx0

Is she not wearing any foundation in the above photos? If so, her skin looks amazing. I used to look at photos of her right after she got huge (from Transformers), and her skin looked horrible. It looks flawless now!


----------



## angelnyc89

^I dont think shes wearing makeup.


----------



## TwiggyStar

jennyx0 said:


> Is she not wearing any foundation in the above photos? If so, her skin looks amazing. I used to look at photos of her right after she got huge (from Transformers), and her skin looked horrible. It looks flawless now!



She's probably not wearing any makeup, but it's a known fact that she's had plastic surgery, and I'm sure she's had lots of facial work done, like laser skin treatments and what not.


----------



## Nikk

Wow she look so regular very average


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox is casual and cute in Adidas workout pants as she does some shopping with a friend on Thursday (October 14) in West Hollywood.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress and her friend picked up some new Hudson jeans on their fun afternoon out.
> 
> Megan took home Hudsons Kent five pocket skinny jeans in Devonshire and Gower wash, Zipper skinny jeans in NOI wash and Skinny pull on jeans in cornwall wash.
> 
> Over the weekend, Megan and hubby Brian Austin Green picked up his son, Kassius, at a karate class in Hollywood!
> 
> FYI: Megan will hit the big screen next in Passion Play opposite Mickey Rourke.


----------



## BagBerry13

I have to say BAG (lol like in handbag) is getting hotter with age like wine. But I also liked him in the 90ies when he was with Tiffani Amber Thiessen.
Megan sometimes looks absolutely gorgeous and then she's wearing something that makes her look so cheap. I wish she would stop with all that plastic surgery. There is a point where it can't get any better. Just sayin'.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great without makeup..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ITA. And her hair is perfect!

I love to hear exactly what celebs bought. I bet wherever that blurb is from, Hudson threw some money their way. Blogs/gossip hardly ever report details like that.


----------



## BagBerry13

Since this a Brian Austin Green AND Megan Fox threads I've got some more pics of them. I'm not sure if some of them are already posted.


----------



## BagBerry13

Here are another two.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox presents the award for Best Villain to Mickey Rourke onstage at Spike TVs Scream 2010&#8243; Awards at The Greek Theatre on Saturday (October 16) in Los Angeles, Calif.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress was pretty in peach as she presented the award to the 58-year-old Iron Man 2 actor. Megan and Mickey co-star in the upcoming thriller Passion Play.


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks great. OMG nude dress with black pumps. She should've worn nude pumps. eww Mickey Rourke. Is is for Iron Man 2?


----------



## Jahpson

@ that nude dress and black pumps


----------



## platinum_girly

I think gold glitter CLs woulda looked perfect with that peach dress...


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Her legs are amazing!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving her hair in those recent pics..


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I think white/bone CL Differas would have looked nice with that dress. Or something else thats edgy since the dress is so plain.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

BagBerry13 said:


> Since this a Brian Austin Green AND Megan Fox threads I've got some more pics of them. I'm not sure if some of them are already posted.



Why thank you very much 


I can't be the only one who sees the resemblance between BAG and Justin Timberlake.....


----------



## angelnyc89

^Your not alone either. I see the resemblence.


----------



## KristyDarling

She looks SO much better without makeup, like in her candids.  With makeup on, it emphasizes and highlights all the plastic surgery she's had done. She looks...older. The chipmunk cheeks and enhanced lips are so common in aging women now....on Megan it adds like 15 years. It's really too bad because she was so pretty before.


----------



## angelnyc89

KristyDarling said:


> She looks SO much better without makeup, like in her candids. With makeup on, it emphasizes and highlights all the plastic surgery she's had done. She looks...older. The *chipmunk cheeks* and enhanced lips are so common in aging women now....on Megan it adds like 15 years. It's really too bad because she was so pretty before.


 
 Alvin and the Chipmunks (its the first thing that came to mind)


----------



## jennyx0

An old photo:






She was the last girl that needed any plastic surgery.


----------



## BabyDollChic

^I agree, even though she's still beautiful! What did she get done? Lips and botox?


----------



## miss_ritz

Whatever she had done must have been very subtle. I can't tell much of a difference now.


----------



## KristyDarling

Actually if you look up older photos than that, you'll really see the difference. Much thinner lips, smoother cheeks (not so puffy, less prominent cheekbones). My guess is that the older photo above is still post-surgery. She had them done quite awhile ago before she became famous. Do a google search for Megan Fox plastic surgery.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Yes. She had much thinner lips and the cheekbones were lower. She didnt look like the Megan she is now.


----------



## TwiggyStar

That pic is definitely post-surgery.  In that pic she already had her nose done, and it looks like her lips are plumped as well.  At that point I think she definitely should have stopped, she looked gorgeous there.  Unfortunately she kept getting more and more, and now she looks so plastic!  Hopefully she slows down on the surgery though..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

omg those cats! That's crazy and cute!


----------



## KoobaBagLover

She was a very natural pretty girl in the first Transformers. This is Megan Fox before lips, nose, and face was altered with.

Before she had decently sized lips, a hump on her nose, and I think acne scars?


----------



## KoobaBagLover

I think she had a harsher look before and the plastic surgery makes her look more serene.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## angelnyc89

OMG! The tiger cub look so cute!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

platinum_girly said:


>


----------



## flsurfergirl3

GOD, i LOVE that man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's so pretty...he on the other hand..does nothing for me..


----------



## platinum_girly

LOVE her Raybans...
And yes- i had a wee drool over BAG


----------



## angelnyc89

She has a great face.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Whatever PS she has had done recently, it actually doesn't look bad -- she doesn't need that much makeup at all!! Her skin looks amazing. Officially jealous!


----------



## angelnyc89

Sonic Peaches said:


> Whatever PS she has had done recently, it actually doesn't look bad -- she doesn't need that much makeup at all!! Her skin looks amazing. Officially jealous!



Its gone down, a lot!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Nice ring! Love the tights/leggings with the shoes too


----------



## Jahpson

thats right girl!! Show off that ring and let the groupies drown their pillows with tears!! hahahaha


----------



## Jahpson

MichelleAntonia said:


> omg those cats! That's crazy and cute!



I know! they are really good, because that couldn't be me!


----------



## angelnyc89

BAG was on DH.


----------



## coconutsboston

MichelleAntonia said:


> *Leaving the gym in Brentwood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I have that shirt, it's Abercrombie. BAG's new hair..


 

Why is she wearing 2 different shoes in these pics?  I love that shirt, is it from this season?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

angelnyc89 said:


> BAG was on DH.


 
he has a recurring role.  hes been on there since the season started (or a few eps into the season)


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Jahpson said:


> thats right girl!! Show off that ring and let the groupies drown their pillows with tears!! hahahaha


----------



## angelnyc89

coconutsboston said:


> *Why is she wearing 2 different shoes in these pics? * I love that shirt, is it from this season?



 I didnt realize that until you pointed it out.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox wears a pair of green high heels and a tank top as she stops by the Regency Art & Antiques Gallery (accompanied by someone on staff) on Tuesday (November 16) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress husband, Brian Austin Green, explained to Access Hollywood why the couple broke up in 2009 before they reconciled and got married. I have an eight-year-old, he was two at the time, when Megan and I met. She helped me raise him and its a huge responsibility. There was a lot to it, he said of his concern for Megan at the time she became famous.
> 
> I didnt want her to feel like she was stuck because she said she wanted to be in a relationship to begin with and we just never really went in different directions. Wed say, Oh, lets kind of take a break and see whats going on. It always came back together, Brian said.


----------



## platinum_girly

coconutsboston said:


> Why is she wearing 2 different shoes in these pics?


 
I don't see 2 different shoes...


----------



## angelnyc89

platinum_girly said:


> I don't see 2 different shoes...


 
Here: flip flops and adidas:
http://i53.tinypic.com/fldn2f.jpg

BTW I like the whole outfit with the green pumps, tank, and pants.


----------



## ladyred

^the addidas logo is from her sweats being too long, not different shoes.


----------



## platinum_girly

ladyred said:


> ^the addidas logo is from her sweats being too long, not different shoes.


 
That's what i see too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Me too..


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

love her latest outfits! Those shoes are TDF..


----------



## missgiannina

Her hair is shorter in the recent pics...is it a haircut or did she have extensions before?


----------



## coconutsboston

^^She had extensions before.


----------



## Genti

"Megan Fox and her husband Brian Austin Green were spotted at the Walt Disney World Resorts Magic Kingdom theme park on November 26th. It seems the two took a vacation away from their busy schedules for the long Thanksgiving weekend and decided to spend it with Mickey Mouse and all of the awesome Disney rides at the park!"


----------



## angelnyc89

Aww they look adorable!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

They match


----------



## platinum_girly

They make the cutest looking couple, awww


----------



## Jahpson

such a sweet photo. too bad that castle isn't real


----------



## MichaelAngelo

I don't think there is a young male actor who can handle her, that's why she's with that guy...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

and the fact that she has his name tattooed above her vagina.

She looks good.


----------



## angelnyc89

BagOuttaHell said:


> *and the fact that she has his name tattooed above her vagina.*
> 
> She looks good.



Are you serious? I don't get why people get their lovers/spouse/significant other's name tattooed on their body.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well at least it doesn't say "Brain".  That would be tragic.


----------



## sweetfacespout

Jahpson said:


> such a sweet photo. too bad that castle isn't real


what do you mean? it's not real?  I've never thought about that but now that you say it I'm quite disappointed. lol

ITA, the picture of them is cute. Let's hope they'll stay together, otherwise she'll have to remove that vagina tattoo.


----------



## bisousx

^ lolol... she looks really plastic compared to before.


----------



## Tangerine

MichaelAngelo said:


> I don't think there is a young male actor who can handle her, that's why she's with that guy...



She doesn't seem like the kind of woman who wants a pathetic dude who will do anything she says.

Of course I don't know him, but BAG seems to float above all the sh** that everyone wants to put on him in regards to how he is *not good enough* for her. I mean, who would be good enough? Someone more famous?... In that case how about Justin Beiber? Someone from Glee? An NFL douche with an arrest record? The barometer is pretty ridiculous....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LMAO Justin Beiber

I think they are both really no bullsh*t kind of people and that's why they go together well.


----------



## angelnyc89

BagOuttaHell said:


> Well at least it doesn't say "Brain". That would be tragic.


 
 Than what is the tattoo? "BAG" lol


----------



## Jahpson

sweetfacespout said:


> what do you mean? it's not real?  I've never thought about that but now that you say it I'm quite disappointed. lol
> 
> ITA, the picture of them is cute. Let's hope they'll stay together, otherwise she'll have to remove that vagina tattoo.



its nothing but a bridge to walk through in. You can't go upstairs or anything. 

killed my dreams and hopes when I was a child lol


----------



## Jeneen

If it is Disney World in Orlando, FL, I know you can go inside. They have a restaurant upstairs, which I went to on my birthday when I was younger, but the whole thing is not a castle inside and out.

I am not sure about the castle at Disney Land in Anaheim, CA though.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox gets to work on her new comedy, Friends with Kids, with director Jennifer Westfeldt in these new shots from the films set!
> 
> Megan posted the pics on her Facebook page, showing the 24-year-old actress shooting scenes with co-star Adam Scott.
> 
> Saturday Night Live cast member Kristen Wiig and Jennifers partner Jon Hamm also star in the flick.
> 
> Synopsis (via The Hollywood Reporter): A pair of thirtysomething best friends observe the toll that having kids has taken on the couples they know and resolve to bypass that stress by having a child and then date other people.
> 
> FYI: Jennifer wrote the script and will also produce along with Jon


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks great..


----------



## angelnyc89

^She does, I hope she took acting classes and the movie does well.


----------



## Jahpson

still getting gigs. nice


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^and they're better than Michael Bay tripe. May not be the kind of movies that make it to the cineplex and rake in the cash, but they stand the chance of being better than Transformers imo. THat's the kind of stuff she needs


----------



## platinum_girly

She is so gorgeous, and i am happy that she is doing this movie, it sounds like something that i would watch


----------



## angelnyc89

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^and they're better than Michael Bay tripe. May not be the kind of movies that make it to the cineplex and rake in the cash, but they stand the chance of being better than Transformers imo. THat's the kind of stuff she needs



I agree, she needs to do something serious (drama, uglyfy herself, etc) to be taken serious as an actress.


----------



## Jahpson

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^and they're better than Michael Bay tripe. May not be the kind of movies that make it to the cineplex and rake in the cash, but they stand the chance of being better than Transformers imo. THat's the kind of stuff she needs



well said! 

I definitely don't think her intentions of doing film is just to make money. This is her career!


----------



## knasarae

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^and they're better than Michael Bay tripe. May not be the kind of movies that make it to the cineplex and rake in the cash, but they stand the chance of being better than Transformers imo. THat's the kind of stuff she needs


 
Agreed.  This is a good direction she's going in.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox hides behind husband Brian Austin Green on their way to lunch on Wednesday (December 15) in Los Feliz, Calif.
> 
> Brian recently sat down with Jimmy Kimmel on his late-night talk show and dished on married life.
> 
> Im a lucky man, Brian, 37, said on Jimmy Kimmel Live.
> 
> As for their intimate Hawaiian wedding, We didnt elope. We planned the whole thing, Brian shared.


----------



## Tangerine

Brian looks super good on Kimmel.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LOL I had seen that Kimmel clip. It's hilarious


----------



## angelnyc89

BAG looks good on Kimmel, the kiss


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox bites her lip as she goes out with hubby Brian Austin Green for a day with friends on Thursday (December 16) in Los Feliz, Calif.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress met up with friends at a local coffee shop before picking up a drink to go at Coffee Bean with Brian.
> 
> Brian must really love his Jimmy Kimmel Live shirt - he wore the same one the day before when he and Megan went out to lunch!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

They seem so down to earth


----------



## princess101804

she's so pretty!


----------



## angelnyc89

MichelleAntonia said:


> They seem so down to earth


----------



## flsurfergirl3

he is so freakin' yummy. i watched a couple reruns of Desperate Housewives and kept replaying the parts with his shirt off lmao


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I don't watch DH, but I absolutely loved him on Terminator. That was such a good show, I'm still mourning it!


----------



## angelnyc89

^^lmao he did look good though!

This is good:

http://groopii.blogspot.com/2010/10/brian-austin-green-on-desperate.html

http://groopii.blogspot.com/2010/10/brian-austin-green-on-desperate_25.html


----------



## angelnyc89

I apologize that Bree (Marcia Cross) is in the pics


----------



## MichelleAntonia

WELL.......


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox gets ready to depart Los Angeles International Airport on Friday (December 17).
> 
> The 24-year-old actress caught a flight out of town with husband Brian Austin Green and his 8-year-old son Kassius.
> 
> All three brought along a hat, perhaps for a destination thats warm and sunny?
> 
> The day before, Brian, 37, and Megan grabbed some drinks to go at Coffee Bean.


----------



## coffeebeene

She's so pretty its frightening. Anyone know what pants she's wearing (the slim fit yoga ones?) Not a fan of her boots in the last set. Not that anyone near her could ever look anywhere but at her face.


----------



## Sarahs12

he looks really good in the desperate housewives photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## TwiggyStar

is that a tattoo of Megan above his nipple that I see... it kind of looks like it could be her signature or something. I wouldn't be surprised, I mean she has his name on her.


----------



## missgiannina

her skin is flawless!!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Bikini-clad Megan Fox and her shirtless husband Brian Austin Green make some motion in the ocean while soaking in the sun in Hawaii on Saturday (December 18).
> 
> The happy couple is in town with his son Kassius, 8.
> 
> Megan, 24, and Brian, 37, were married in Hawaii on June 24. These two sure love the Aloha State!
> 
> FYI: Megan has nearly 20,000,000 fans on her Facebook page!


----------



## coconutsboston

^^She looks so fit in these pics!


----------



## kirsten

I have that bikini top. Of course it doesn't look as good on me as it does her. lol


----------



## Sarahs12

@kirsten  who made her top?  She looks fab!


----------



## kirsten

It's "Volcom."


----------



## Sarahs12

Thank you!


----------



## kirsten

I don't know if it's sold anymore. I got my top in 2007. I wore it in Hawaii too when I got married. Well didn't wear it to my wedding of course, but you get it. lol.


----------



## missgiannina

OMG her legs are killer!


----------



## purplepinky

I really like that tattoo up her ribcage. BAD boob job though.


----------



## KristyDarling

Has she always been that waify? For some reason I feel like she looks a lot thinner than usual.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Her hair looks so pretty and natural


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Haha she has on a matching suit. Whatever she did to her face at that premiere has subsided for sure.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox, husband Brian Austin Green, and his son, Kassius, walk through LAX airport together on Thursday (December 23) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress and her family had been in Hawaii for the past week!
> 
> PICS: Megan Fox Shows Off Rock Hard Bikini Bod
> 
> As they left the airport terminal together, Megan did her best to shield herself from photographers by holding a floppy hat over her face.


----------



## purplepinky

That's an interesting way to wear your hair under a hat. It looks like hair curtains.


----------



## ChanelMommy

They are a good looking couple


----------



## Mittens34

She is so beautiful and is a natural beauty!!!


----------



## angelnyc89

I guess their back from their vaca


----------



## Avril

coffeebeene said:


> She's so pretty its frightening. Anyone know what pants she's wearing (the slim fit yoga ones?) Not a fan of her boots in the last set. Not that anyone near her could ever look anywhere but at her face.


 
I'm guessing the yoga pants are Victoria's Secret Pink.


----------



## lanasyogamama

They're a hot couple.


----------



## missgiannina

he is gorg!


----------



## bisbee

Is anyone put off by the way she always hides from the camera behind her husband?  If she doesn't want her picture taken, msybe she should reconsider her chosen profession...


----------



## raj

She seems like the type that prefers to be an actress....not a celebrity.


----------



## angelnyc89

raj said:


> She seems like the type that prefers to be an actress....not a celebrity.



Agreed.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^That's why I like her


----------



## knasarae

^I like that about her too.


----------



## Swanky

she is pretty but definitely not a "natural beauty". . . . very little of her face is untouched.


----------



## platinum_girly

Well i think she WAS a natural beauty, back when she was on Hope and Faith...


----------



## Swanky

I think she was pretty then too, now she's not a "natural" anything though.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> she is pretty but definitely not a "natural beauty". . . . very little of her face is untouched.


What do you think she had done?


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ never mind - just read the whole thread.


----------



## jennyx0

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she was pretty then too, now she's not a "natural" anything though.



I agree. You can tell if you look through her photos over the past few years. Her face has changed a lot... I liked her best in the first Transformers movie. Her lips and nose are the most obvious changes, IMO. Google "Megan Fox Jonah Hex premiere."


----------



## Jahpson

related? Or am I the only one who thinks they look alike?


----------



## Swanky

oh not me! LOL!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Maybe. But that was 100lbs ago for Vince.


----------



## Jahpson

it was the first pic I found on google. lol

I heard he is a new pappa anyway


----------



## Stephanie***

I'm jealous of her body... seriously...


----------



## csre

MichelleAntonia said:


> WELL.......



100% Agreed!


----------



## platinum_girly

BAG is farrrrr better looking than VV!!!

As for Megan, she should NOT of had that PS to her face. It comes to something when someone as beautiful as her feels insecure enough to mess with her beauty...


----------



## Jahpson

reading is fundamental


----------



## missgiannina

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she is pretty but definitely not a "natural beauty". . . . very little of her face is untouched.



I agree.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

More like:










This might not be the best one, but there are endless examples, google it! lol I have ALWAYS thought this! I personally think Brian is way hotter though


----------



## MichelleAntonia

btw, I just love this pic of him:


----------



## angelnyc89

He looks so HOT in that pic!


----------



## Jahpson

he does look really good.


----------



## TwiggyStar

The funny thing is that Megan has said before she had a giant crush on Justin Timberlake, and he does resemble BAG in a way..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I guess she has a type then


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ So does BAG, Megan quite resembles Vanessa Marcil, Kassisus's mom.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

TwiggyStar said:


> ^ So does BAG, Megan quite resembles Vanessa Marcil, Kassisus's mom.


 
BAG definitely has a type. Megan, Vanessa, Tiffani Amber-Thiessen. It's funny because they all have tattoos (or had, maybe they removed them) dedicated to him.


----------



## Jahpson

yeah Bag definitely has a type.

how hilarious his initials spell bag


----------



## angelnyc89

^


----------



## `JeNNY

I dunno, he always seems to have vacant eyes... like no type of intensity in them... he has zero edge (even with the tatts) and neither does JT IMO 

They are attractive but not appealing (if that makes sense).​


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Comes down to personal taste I guess. I think him and JT both have a certain kind of super laid back, super effortless charm. 

Did you ever see Sarah Connor Chronicles? I always liked him but never really thought of him as a capable actor until I saw that. Seriously, ppl how haven't seen it might laugh, but he by far the best actor on that show, and it was a superb one. Cable level quality. He was definitely intense in that, but in a super restrained way. Subtle in all the right ways. I want him to be on a truly great show again, I think his ability it criminally underrated. And no, my opinion honestly doesn't have anything to do with the fact that I've stanned for David Silver since 1990  I really am being objective here, I swear lol


----------



## Tangerine

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^Comes down to personal taste I guess. I think him and JT both have a certain kind of super laid back, super effortless charm.
> 
> Did you ever see Sarah Connor Chronicles? I always liked him but never really thought of him as a capable actor until I saw that. Seriously, ppl how haven't seen it might laugh, but he by far the best actor on that show, and it was a superb one. Cable level quality. He was definitely intense in that, but in a super restrained way. Subtle in all the right ways. I want him to be on a truly great show again, I think his ability it criminally underrated. And no, my opinion honestly doesn't have anything to do with the fact that I've stanned for David Silver since 1990  I really am being objective here, I swear lol



Yeah okay, SCC was good I'll give you that. But seriously... what about Domino with Keira Knightley. He played HIMSELF omg it was great. You think I'm kidding but it was BRILLIANT. He and Steve from 90210 drove around and *****ed at each other and got taken for ransom... surreal and awesome! Funniest thing about that movie!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LOLOL very true. That was pretty genius, NGL


----------



## angelnyc89

^^Keira Knightley was in SCC?

http://tv.msn.com/brian-austin-green-desperate-housewives/story-feature/?GT1=28103



> MSN TV: Tell me a little bit about your role on "Desperate Housewives." Do you have any scoop for the fans, especially after that last cliffhanger episode?
> 
> Brian Austin Green: No, I don't. [Laughs]. I don't give those sorts of things away. You're going to have to wait and watch. Isn't that sort of a New Year's present?
> 
> Except I'm kind of one of those impatient fans who wants to know now!
> 
> Well, sure. And that's why it's all the better to string you along. It's fun. You know, if we're going to enjoy what we're going to do truly, then we need to do that every once and a while ... string fans along, and take them for a ride.
> 
> So you're saying fans are not going to be disappointed come January.
> 
> No. We've got some fun great stuff coming up. Orson comes back for a little while. Keith comes back. We find out more about Susan and more about Paul. There's tons of stuff. I feel like we're finally getting into the real meaty story episodes. The cliffhanger was sort of the jump start -- the bang -- of something new. It's almost a new season when we come back. You're going to love it!
> 
> In the last episode, Bri asked your character to move in with her.
> 
> Yes. I'm not going to tell you anything about it! You're going to find out all you want to know come January.
> 
> What has it been like working with Marcia Cross and the rest of the ladies of Wisteria Lane?
> 
> Amazing. Really, really incredible. I'm so lucky working with Marcia. She's just so good at what she does and she's such a sweet woman and she's fun. She's great.
> 
> How long is your guest role on "Desperate Housewives" going to last?
> 
> I don't know. I have no idea. I was supposed to be done by now, so I don't know. I'm just rolling with it.
> 
> Do you hope it turns into a permanent role?
> 
> You know what? I don't hope for anything. I'm just doing the show and having a good time, and if it works and it lasts and it stays around for a long time, it'd great, because it's a great show and I love everybody there: the cast, the crew, the writers, producers. Everybody is just fantastic. If the story line runs its ground and they move on from it, they should. I'm not a huge believer in just sticking it out because it's fun. At the end of the day, it's a show and it has to work. If the characters continue to work, great; keep them together. If they don't, then jump ship, move on. Get a room full of writers who can come up with a million new funny, great things.
> 
> How is balancing the home life versus the work life going right now?
> 
> Really, it's the best schedule I've ever had on anything on this show. Because the story lines are so separate and the cast is as big as it is, I'll work two-three days at the most on an episode, and the rest of the time I have off. It gives me time to be at home with my wife and my son. It's sort of the perfect show. It allows you to have a life outside of being an actor.
> 
> A lot of fans have watched you on "90210" and even "Knots Landing."
> 
> "Knots Landing"! [Laughs] I was 10 on that show! That's so funny. People remember that?
> 
> Yes, we were just talking about "Knots Landing" in the office this morning -- but after everything you've done, what's the proudest project you've worked on?
> 
> Honestly, the one that meant the most to me at the end of the day was the "Funny or Die" skit that I did with Megan (Fox). It was for the state of California, and for LAUSD (Los Angeles Unified School District), the public school system in California, earlier this year. I think that was the one thing where I stepped away and I felt like it made an impact on some level and it was helping people. People weren't just saying, "Saw this thing. Yeah, it was funny." I was getting letters from teachers saying, "Thank you, you saved my classroom." We ended up with millions and millions of views, and it really raised awareness and sort of opened up the line of communication for California (and its teachers) and beyond that other states that were having issues with their public school systems. Otherwise, my work just doesn't have that kind of weight for me. It's my job. I love doing it, and then I love going home and being normal.
> 
> Is there anything else you want to accomplish that you haven't yet?
> 
> I'd like to be a freelance writer, I think, at some point.
> 
> Really? What kind of writing?
> 
> I don't want to be a writer [laughs]. I would want to -- God, I don't know. Honestly, I'm so content with what I do. I like racing cars, but I wouldn't want to do that full time because that's either a death sentence or a maiming sentence, and I don't want any one of those [laughs].
> 
> Is there anything your fans don't know about you after all these years?
> 
> I doubt it [laughs]. I'm pretty open about everything, so I doubt there's anything they don't know. I love them. I love everyone who's followed me and remembers me from "Knots Landing." It makes me feel good and that I'm doing my job on some level!
> 
> "Desperate Housewives" airs Sundays at 9 p.m. ET/PT on ABC.


----------



## Jahpson

remeber how corny he was on 90210?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^That's why he was AWESOME 

angel- Keira was in Domino, so was Brian. He played himself LOL. Domino is a true story about a British girl who was a bounty hunter in LA. Her mom was absolutely obsessed with 90210, hence BAG making an appearance in the story


----------



## Normamargot

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^Comes down to personal taste I guess. I think him and JT both have a certain kind of super laid back, super effortless charm.
> 
> Did you ever see Sarah Connor Chronicles? I always liked him but never really thought of him as a capable actor until I saw that. Seriously, ppl how haven't seen it might laugh, but he by far the best actor on that show, and it was a superb one. Cable level quality. He was definitely intense in that, but in a super restrained way. Subtle in all the right ways. I want him to be on a truly great show again, I think his ability it criminally underrated. And no, my opinion honestly doesn't have anything to do with the fact that I've stanned for David Silver since 1990  I really am being objective here, I swear lol


 

He was the best think in Chronicles...so bummed when he got killed, then even more bummed when they showed the future and there he is and then the show gets canceled.    I never watched 90210, but I loved his humor when he did that short-lived Freddy Prince, Jr. sitcom.  And I had forgotten he was on Knots Landing as a child.


----------



## Charles

BudgetBeauty said:


> BAG definitely has a type. Megan, Vanessa, Tiffani Amber-Thiessen. It's funny because they all have tattoos (or had, maybe they removed them) dedicated to him.



Guess he does have a type...HOT.


----------



## angelnyc89

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^That's why he was AWESOME
> 
> angel- Keira was in Domino, so was Brian. He played himself LOL. Domino is a true story about a British girl who was a bounty hunter in LA. Her mom was absolutely obsessed with 90210, hence BAG making an appearance in the story



Oh I know they were both in Domino, saw that   I think I confused myself. He was good in it.


----------



## platinum_girly

Out in Los Angeles December 26,2010:


----------



## Farforah

Retin A .. I can tell !


----------



## jennyx0

^^I think that is from 07: http://megan-fox.net/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=176

I wish Megan was going to be in Transformers 3!!


----------



## Charles

Ooooh...I need to find that GI Joe/Cobra T shirt he's wearing!


----------



## platinum_girly

^^Oops, i just copied and pasted from another site, so weird that they woulda labelled pics from 2007 as from 2010! :weird:


----------



## angelnyc89

He was great on DH last night. Too bad he didn't take his shirt off


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I love how guys on our forum also need fashion IDs  I'd wear all of the casual stuff Megan wears, but also the stuff BAG wears too. I think they're casual through and through, just like I am.


----------



## Jahpson

Charles said:


> Ooooh...I need to find that GI Joe/Cobra T shirt he's wearing!



that looks like something you would find at urban outfitters


----------



## Charles

Last couple of t shirts I got at UO, they were too small.  The large was way too tight, and I already wear fitted shirts.  No XL in the bldg.  UO caters to the emo/hipster kids.  I actually eat and work out.  

But thanks for that possible source. I did find some online.  Even from a few shops that listed actual measurements of the shirts, so hopefully I can get one that fits well.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Charles-  I think this is it It goes to pretty massive sizes, but doesn't list the measurements...

The brand is Junk Food, you might be able to get it even cheaper than on the 80's site.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox playfully jumps on husband Brian Austin Green after grabbing lunch at Chin Chin on Thursday (January 6) in Studio City, Calif.
> 
> The 37-year-old actor carried Megan, 24, for a few steps before the two laughed it off and headed back to their car.
> 
> Brian recently dished he cant get used to his hunk status, especially with his new Desperate Housewives gig.
> 
> Its still kind of a joke on set. Like if I have to do something and Im wearing just a tank top and sanding wood or measuring something, its sort of the joke among the crew, which are all men, just laughing at the fact that Im leaning over the hood of a car sanding a piece of wood, he told Parade.
> 
> I dont know if its something you ever really get used to. I try to put that aspect of it out of my mind and just focus on [co-star] Marcia [Cross], he added.


----------



## Tangerine

Damn, these two make my heart warm Them and Pink & Carey are the only couples I actually care about. Ok and The Beckhams too can't forget them!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

So cute


----------



## Charles

Dammit...now I want a cardigan.


----------



## jennyx0

Haha those pictures made me smile. So cute! I want everything Megan wears...she makes clothes look so good!


----------



## platinum_girly

^Haha and i want her hoodie


----------



## Swanky

No Charles, you said no cardis! Only tube tops!


----------



## Jahpson

such a sweet couple.


----------



## Charles

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No Charles, you said no cardis! Only tube tops!



Sparkly ones at that!

Still, that was for girls.  I can wear whatever and still look sexy.


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No Charles, you said no cardis! Only tube tops!







Charles said:


> Sparkly ones at that!
> 
> Still, that was for girls.  I can wear whatever and still look sexy.



 Yes you can Charles! 

:tpfrox: We need a sign that says "I  TPF!"

They look so happy!


----------



## jennyx0

*Megan Fox in Madame Figaro Jan 2011*


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Damn, she's gorgeous! Haha every time I see pictures of her I can't help but be amazed. She looks really different on the magazine cover, maybe it's how the lighting is hitting her face.


----------



## thatscute

wow that doesn't really look like her on the cover!


----------



## angelnyc89

I agree with you both! She looks great in all the pics but doesn't look like herself on the cover. Photoshop? She looks gorgeous though!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

As gorgeous as she is, I think she's only going to get prettier with age. I think she's got that certain kind of look that only benefits from the changes aging brings. Lucky!


----------



## Genti

From Cosmo Feb 11'

*10 Romantic Moves that Guys Actually dig *



Our current obsession, Brian Austin GreenDesperate Housewives hottie and husband to Megan Foxexplains how food and being a little quirky-sappy can win him over. 

* Loading His Fridge*

"It's fantastic when I open the refrigerator to see that Megan has picked up my favorite food or drink." 

* Celebrating Fluffy*

"If she celebrated something stupid, like the day we got our cat, I'd love it. It shows a sense of humor." 

* Getting a Little Nostalgic*

"On that note, for our anniversary, something that reminded me of the weddinglike the flowers we had at the ceremonywould mean a lot."

* Recording His Shows*

"I'lturn on the TV to find that Megan has TiVoed five things she knows I would enjoy. It's really sweet." 

* Sending a Mushy Text*

"I usually go to work before Megan, and I love getting a text after I've left that says 'Good morning, I love you.'?" 

* Picking the Takeout*

"I think it would be a huge treat for most guys if a girwere to say 'You choose what we're eating tonight.'?" 

* Making His Skin Soft*

"Guys don't know anything about hair or skin products, so buy him some. I feepretty when I use the face wash Megan gets me." 

* Going Tim Gunn on Him*

"When she picks out my outfit, I love knowing she wants to see me in it." 

* Leaving a Sweet Surprise*

"It would be cute to open up my laptop and see that she set my background to a photo of the two of us." 

* Treating Him Like Hugh*

"Guys love bathrobes. If you get up before him, bring his back from the bathroom for him." 








http://imageshack.us


----------



## angelnyc89

Awww and he's HOT!


----------



## Swanky

He's the girl in their family! LOL!  It's sweet!


----------



## Charles

Oh geez!!

Man card suspension!!


----------



## scarlet555

Age has certainly treated BAG well!  Looking better/hotter every year!


----------



## Swanky

^^LOL!  My DH is that way too . . . endearing


----------



## shoptilludrop4

jennyx0 said:


> *Megan Fox in Madame Figaro Jan 2011*



she doesnt really look like herself in these pictures when you compare them to pictures of her with less makeup on or none


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^^LOL!  My DH is that way too . . . endearing



Lucky lady!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Oooh nice pic from Cosmo


----------



## knasarae

Charles said:


> Oh geez!!
> 
> Man card suspension!!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and stepson Kassius Green leave the Sun Power Natural Organic Cafe on Thursday (January 13) in Studio City, Calif.
> 
> The 24-year-old Transformers actress is currently filming Friends With Kids along with co-stars Jon Hamm, Kristen Wiig and Adam Scott. If you happen to be in Brooklyn Heights tomorrow (January 14), you might run into Megan or Jon filming a scene!




















Source: JustJared


----------



## Charles

He has a cute kid.  Looks like he'll grow up breakin hearts!


----------



## angelnyc89

Kassius has nice eyebrows! lol


----------



## Jahpson

his mother spit him out!


----------



## Swanky

Beautiful little boy


----------



## knasarae

Jahpson said:


> his mother spit him out!


 


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Beautiful little boy


 
She sure did.. he'll be a handsome young man.


----------



## jennyx0

*MF and BAG at the 68th Annual Golden Globe Awards!*


----------



## angelnyc89

I love the dress its just stunning! They look great!


----------



## Swanky

she's making a weird face. . .  doesn't even look like her anymore.
She's BEAUTIFUL, but doesn't look like Megan to me anymore.


----------



## candypants1100

i think i'm in the only person who didn't love that dress. it was a snoozefest for me.


----------



## Bagluvluv

Can't put my finger on it but something about her face changed....its much more defined somehow but it's unnatural....I loved her look before...I wonder what she did???!!!


----------



## KristyDarling

What in the WORLD happened to her face? She looks soooo strange and different. It's like her cheeks got super-plump and then the rest of her face became sunken inwards. Well except for the injected lips. And those awful "come hither" expressions -- she looks so menacing and alien. (not to mention 15 years older) This girl REALLY needs to stop messing with her face.


----------



## scarlet555

She looks like she's had something else done to her face.  It does not look good on that picture.  Or maybe it's the make up IDK...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think her dress was my favorite of the night!


----------



## Tangerine

Well she def hasn't had anything done since the last papp shots we saw of her... so if she looks different I'm guessing its not some major surgical alteration.


----------



## platinum_girly

Another 

Her and Lil Kim would make quite the scary duo...


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she's making a weird face. . .  doesn't even look like her anymore.
> She's BEAUTIFUL, *but doesn't look like Megan to me anymore*.



 Her face looks weird, did she get her cheeks done? Can't put my finger on it, but its like her jaw moved or something.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her face looks really weird in those recent pics..overall ''okay'' dress..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is hit or miss.

Not bad here.


----------



## wordpast

I agree with everyone else. Her face just looks... strange. Still a pretty girl but just not the same as before.


----------



## Swanky

Better days. . . .  why mess w/ this!?






gawker.com





freakygossip/justjared





chicainc.com





horiwood.com


----------



## platinum_girly

^I agree!

I also loved her in these shots:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

I agree that she doesn't look like herself. She looks like she's lost a lot of weight recently- last night she looked really really skinny. Her face looks better a little fuller.


----------



## jennyx0

Ahhh PG, I love her in the green tank top, Transformers and Hope and Faith (I think!?) photos...seriously, so freaking gorgeous.


----------



## ap.

ITA about her looking completely different from when she was on Transformers (just aired here two days ago on TV).  I think she had Botox so that her forehead/brow line dropped a little (i read the ape effect happens to some people).  Couple that with lip plumping, there results a subtle but disturbing change to her face.  But why would someone ]so beautiful feel the need for any kind of cosmetic procedure?  Methinks something in the water in Hollywood.


----------



## Coco Belle

I think she's had Botox in the "smile" folds around her mouth. Which forces a weird pout. Ugh.


----------



## TwiggyStar

I thought she looked great at the Golden Globes, she does look different, but she still looked good to me.  I loved her dress, I thought it was gorgeous! She and Brian are really cute together!


----------



## imgg

I think she messed around with fat grafting a few months ago.  Your face can change and look distorted for a while before it finally sets in.  She looks fine in the past pictures when she's in sweat pants.  She also looks like she hasn't slept in days and her skin looks dehydrated.  Plus that hair style on her is unflattering.  

What I don't get is why would she mess with her face and better yet, why would a doctor, at age 23/24??  She's a kid and her face was gorgeous.  I could understand if you're in your late 30's + and are trying to maintain your looks and want a little tweak, but in your 20's??    I think it is STUPID for these plastic surgeon's to mess around with these too young girls who don't need anything!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Totally unrecognizeable now.  So sad.


----------



## imgg

^^ I know.  I was looking at her pictures this morning and my fiancee was like, that's Megan Fox?


----------



## platinum_girly

jennyx0 said:


> Ahhh PG, I love her in the green tank top, Transformers and Hope and Faith (I think!?) photos...seriously, so freaking gorgeous.


 
Yep, the last one from Hope and Faith and she is such a cutie, i don't know why she felt she needed to lose weight and get too much PS- weird! I also maintain that it appears that she had electrolysis to heighten her hairline, she is a huge fan of Marilyn monroe and of course that procedure was HUGE in the 40's/50's era...


----------



## Cates

god-she looks HORRIBLE now!  Why would you mess with that face


----------



## kiwishopper

Awwww.....Megan's face defintely looked "off"...looked kinda "fox" ish..if that makes sense..it has elongated from the nose down...I don't know how to describe it...


----------



## Jahpson

i was watching Transformers 1 over the holidays and she looked so pretty in that movie. her face definitely changed.

damn. have they not learned anything from Meg Ryan?


----------



## Jahpson

jennyx0 said:


> *MF and BAG at the 68th Annual Golden Globe Awards!*




ok.

what happened to her body, where did that butt come from and what is the deal with her face?

she looks so scary


----------



## Pinkpuff09

How sad, she used to be so stunning! Now she does look alien 
I wonder if she felt a lot of pressure and didn't have high self-esteem. Maybe she didn't think she was as gorgeous as she really is, and felt the need to "fix" it. I wonder if BAG says anything to try to stop her?
And the dress is alright, I don't love it.


----------



## knasarae

Who is telling all these beautiful young starlettes that they need work done?!?!?


----------



## Swanky

I doubt it's anyone, I think it's insecurity . . .  such a cancerous place to try and live a normal life.  Especially when competing for roles.


----------



## missgiannina

jennyx0 said:


> *MF and BAG at the 68th Annual Golden Globe Awards!*



her eyes donot look like before ,they were brighter...she was so stunning !


----------



## KristyDarling

Yes her eyes look really different. A lot smaller, somehow. Her eyes and brows have that "lifted" look where the brows are super-arched and the eyes are slanted upwards.


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I doubt it's anyone, *I think it's insecurity* . . .  such a cancerous place to try and live a normal life.  Especially when competing for roles.



I think so too, when your living in that world of always gotta look perfect no matter what and a lot of pressure from the media, etc. I think she is insecure since she's touched her face more than once.


----------



## admat97

Well, she's damned if she does and damned if she doesn't. People pick her apart and she has work done, then she has it done and people pick her apart. I just don't get it.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ When she first came out onto the scene, I don't recall anyone in the media picking her apart for her looks.......if anything, people were totally wowed by her beauty! I think that's why everyone is so befuddled -- if she never changed a single thing, she'd still be the prettiest girl in the room.


----------



## Swanky

I think any actress who's jacked w/ her face as much as this to the point that she's no longer recognizable people will talk.  Let's get real.


----------



## Contessa

Her face is super smooth, pulled back and she's got these massive cheekbones.....together with puffy lips. 

Tragedy is...she's only 24 but looks 44


----------



## angelnyc89

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ *When she first came out onto the scene, I don't recall anyone in the media picking her apart for her looks*.......if anything, people were totally wowed by her beauty! I think that's why everyone is so befuddled -- if she never changed a single thing, she'd still be the prettiest girl in the room.



I agree, nobody picked on her when she came onto the seen because she was a natural beauty, it was fresh, and nice to see something different.

I agree Swanky & Contessa!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

daaaamn. she used to be so sultry. wtf happened?!


----------



## HauteMama

OMG, she was gorgeous. Why did she mess with perfection? She looks completely different now - much older, much more tired, and completely unrecognizable as Megan Fox. So very sad for a woman so young. At this rate she will look like cat woman by age 40.


----------



## Charles

Where is Brian in all this??!!

He needs to step up and take the botox syringe away from his woman!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I never thought she was as stunning as everyone else seems to think she is/was but she used to be a cute girl, now she looks like she's 40 something. Such a shame she couldn't leave her face alone.


----------



## thatscute

Whoa, she almost looks scary in the GG pics. I was watching the red carpet show on E and thought she looked great, but in the pictures its totally different. I do love her dress though; don't like the hair.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Charles said:


> Where is Brian in all this??!!
> 
> He needs to step up and take the botox syringe away from his woman!!




I can imagine that with their age difference, he's super sensitive to not coming across like he's her dad, telling her what to do or not. It seems that way. Some men get into relationships with younger women because they want that sense of authority, others just happen to fall in love with a much younger woman and have to fight the natural tide of dominance they are likely to possess due to their age. 

But really, I don't know.  Maybe he just figures it's her face, she's gonna do what she's gonna do?


----------



## nillacobain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she's making a weird face. . . *doesn't even look like her anymore.*
> She's BEAUTIFUL, but doesn't look like Megan to me anymore.


 
I agree.


----------



## admat97

I guess the problem I have with all of the hate is that she still IS beautiful. I actually thought she looked plastic before. I hated her look in Transformers. I thought her body looked totally unnatural. 

I get that she shouldn't have had surgery. I personally think a Dr. is out of his/her mind to perform these surgery's on a perfectly great looking young woman. Yes, she is TOO young and the Dr. should be beaten. But it is her choice. 

Hell, I'm 47 and considering it...but I'm scared to death that I'd have a bad result. I can't imagine being 24 and considering it. Aside from a boob job, I think it's a poor choice.

I wouldn't have mistaken her for anyone else but Megan Fox. I just think she got too skinny. I think it's awful that her husband didn't try to discourage her from doing it. IDK, maybe he did. 

I guess I just hate to see her picked apart.


----------



## Charles

admat97 said:


> I guess the problem I have with all of the hate is that she still IS beautiful. I actually thought she looked plastic before. I hated her look in Transformers. I thought her body looked totally unnatural.
> 
> I get that she shouldn't have had surgery. I personally think a Dr. is out of his/her mind to perform these surgery's on a perfectly great looking young woman. Yes, she is TOO young and the Dr. should be beaten. But it is her choice.
> 
> Hell, I'm 47 and considering it...but I'm scared to death that I'd have a bad result. I can't imagine being 24 and considering it. Aside from a boob job, I think it's a poor choice.
> 
> I wouldn't have mistaken her for anyone else but Megan Fox. I just think she got too skinny. I think it's awful that her husband didn't try to discourage her from doing it. IDK, maybe he did.
> 
> I guess I just hate to see her picked apart.



Yes, she's still pretty, but in those recent pics, it's like a manufactured pretty, if that makes sense.  I'm not a fan at all of fake beauty.

Michelle, yes, I can see that, but they're around Kara and me's (what's the proper grammar for that??) age difference, and age, and honestly, I'd have a huge problem if Kara wanted PS at the ripe age of 23.  It would probably be a deal breaker.  But hey, I guess BAG doesn't feel the same way.


----------



## kcf68

Can somebody do a side by side of her newest picture and older pictures?? I don't know how.   She really does look different...


----------



## Swanky

SBS:












webatlantis.com


----------



## Swanky

admat, I actually haven't seen anyone "picking her apart"
I think of picking someone apart by being critical of specific things about her that she can't help.
I think people being concerned that this VERY young girl has left little untouched cosmetically on her body isn't picking her apart.
I think we all have agreed that she's still a really beautiful woman, but should not have messed w/ herself.
We've literally watched her morph. . . 
It's really sad honestly.


----------



## wordpast

^ Agreed. We all seem more confused and concerned more than anything.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Does anybody know what the tattoo on her right side says. I've never seen that one before. 


platinum_girly said:


>


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her entire film existence is based on her good looks. Not talent. In her case the surgeries just started sooner. Not later than say the ones who do have talent. It isn't at all surprising. She never has come across as someone with alot of self esteem. I hope she doesn't end up looking like the girl who is married to Jay Mohr.  That would be tragic.


----------



## platinum_girly

I swear she is trying more and more to look like Angelina jolie, just unfortunately it isn't working out for her...


----------



## kcf68

Here a fresh faced picture from People Magazine


----------



## Jahpson

she looks old before her time.


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> admat, I actually haven't seen anyone "picking her apart"
> I think of picking someone apart by being critical of specific things about her that she can't help.
> *I think people being concerned that this VERY young girl has left little untouched cosmetically on her body isn't picking her apart.*
> I think we all have agreed that she's still a really beautiful woman, but should not have messed w/ herself.
> We've literally watched her morph. . .
> It's really sad honestly.



 I completely agree! We're not picking her apart, were just stunned that a 24 yo has already touched her face when there was no reason to.



platinum_girly said:


> I swear she is trying more and more to look like Angelina jolie, just unfortunately it isn't working out for her...



IMO, she had a bit of the resemblance before the ps, not she's just trying to hard to try to look like her. It's not like you can take a pic of AJ to a plastic surgeon and say "make me like her", it doesn't work like that, people have different jaw bones and structures and she shouldn't have tried to look like her or copy her.


----------



## Swanky

I think she looked more like AJ pre-surgeries.  Prettier actually.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

^^^Me too.


----------



## platinum_girly

angelnyc89 said:


> IMO, she had a bit of the resemblance before the ps, not she's just trying to hard to try to look like her. It's not like you can take a pic of AJ to a plastic surgeon and say "make me like her", it doesn't work like that, people have different jaw bones and structures and she shouldn't have tried to look like her or copy her.


 
See i don't think she did- past the thin, slender bodies and long dark hair. Their features were completely different. Megans face was rounder, Anges longer and more angular, Megan had small eyes, Anges are big, Megan had small thin lips, Anges are large and pronounced. But NOW with all the PS and weight loss Megan has successfully enlarged her eyes, made her face look more longer and angular, and of course has the very thin, almost bony look of Ange now...

There were several instances in the past that Megan dressed and styled herself to look like Ange, just a few examples are:


----------



## angelnyc89

IDK, Angie is a natural beauty, so was Meg till she touched her face. Now she looks no where near Angie or Megan Fox.


----------



## platinum_girly

^I agree, they both WERE naturally beautiful, but in different ways, i don't think they resembled each other at all until it was forced by Megan copying Ange. Now whether that was Megans own choice or her PR team i don't know, but i do know that i think Megan would of loved the looks and career of Ange, and it is a huge bone of contention for her that she hasn't got either....


----------



## kcf68

Well I'd rather have Megan try to copy Angie's look than Octo Mom.


----------



## platinum_girly

^I had to google "Octomum" ...Oh dear


----------



## angelnyc89

kcf68 said:


> Well I'd rather have Megan try to copy Angie's look than Octo Mom.



:lolots: That is very true!

P_G, you didnt know who Octomom is? Well you shouldnt have googled her, you could've saved yourself!


----------



## platinum_girly

^I really had no idea, now i am


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Despite her out of this world looks, I think Megan is much more of a down to earth, girl next door than Angelina. AJ is a bit more of a wildcard, in more ways than one.  I think the more they focus their looks and style on their true identities, the better they look. Although, it's not like Megan doesn't look amazing in those gowns!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I really don't think Megan Fox is trying to be like Angelina. Maybe I just like her too much (and REALLY dislike Angelina), but idk, she seems to have her own style and personality. There are similarities in some of the dresses they wore, but that doesn't mean that Megan is trying to "copy" Angelina's looks... I think Megan was (before all the PS) WAY prettier than Angelina. I want to see some more recent pics of her, because maybe it was the lighting that made her face look weird and scary in those GG pictures. She obviously got a lot of work done, but maybe those pictures just exaggerated her face/proportions.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I don't think she was necessarily trying to copy either. It's not her fault she's got similar features and the same hair. And great gowns don't really vary that much.


----------



## BadRomance93

Those comparison pics are EERIE. 

_Single White Female_! _Single White Female_!


----------



## White Orchid

Lol, good one!



BadRomance93 said:


> Those comparison pics are EERIE.
> 
> _Single White Female_! _Single White Female_!


----------



## White Orchid

My God you must've been in hibernation the last 2 years!



platinum_girly said:


> ^I really had no idea, now i am


----------



## platinum_girly

Pinkpuff09 said:


> I really don't think Megan Fox is trying to be like Angelina. Maybe I just like her too much (and REALLY dislike Angelina), but idk, she seems to have her own style and personality. There are similarities in some of the dresses they wore, but that doesn't mean that Megan is trying to "copy" Angelina's looks... I think Megan was (before all the PS) WAY prettier than Angelina. I want to see some more recent pics of her, because maybe it was the lighting that made her face look weird and scary in those GG pictures. She obviously got a lot of work done, but maybe those pictures just exaggerated her face/proportions.


 
That is the point- i too think she was PRETTIER than Ange pre PS, but we can only assume that Megan didn't realise that, which is why she attempted to change herself so much through surgery...
There are plenty more pics out there of times that she has attempted to mimic Ange, i pulled the first few from google 
I think when it is over and over again that it is no longer a coincidence, even down to same areas for tattoos, same poses, same pout, etc...not to mention the fact that she incessantly name dropped Ange at every interview that she ever used to do, to the point that Ange responded to it...
And don't you think that Megan would love even HALF the career and respect that Ange has? Ange is one of the highest paid actresses in Hollywood, has won awards for her acting ability, has a famous husband who seems very much in love with her and a family...
Megan could not even come CLOSE to that, she is not respected in Hollywood, not really, she will never win awards for her acting ability, nor will she win the kind of roles that Ange does/has...
That is not to say that i am Megan bashing, just simply stating the obvious, she wants to BE Ange, but what Megan should of done is worked on her acting ability, her talent, NOT worked on her gorgeous face...



MichelleAntonia said:


> ^I don't think she was necessarily trying to copy either. It's not her fault she's got similar features and the same hair. And great gowns don't really vary that much.


 
Yeah, i have similar hair to Ange, so does a million other women, they would never be accused of being similar to Ange though, as we don't go out of our way to style our hair the same, get lip injections to give us the big Ange pout, get tattoos in the same places of our bodies, pose the same way as her in photos, wear similar dresses that Ange wore previously, etc,etc.... 
And just exactly HOW do you think they have similar features???


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

loosk very fam,iliar


----------



## Swanky

Megan's lips were full before all that PS.
I don't "like" Megan - I'm indifferent, not a huge fan of her or AJ so I feel like I'm pretty unbiased.  
But I agree, they just happen to have a few similarities.  I think if we pair any 2 celebs that have a couple of similarities side by side we can make a case that one is purposefully trying to look like the other.
People really believe she holds her hand the same as AJ on purpose for a photo op?
Or that she's the only dark haired actress in a gown that shows the back of her gown whilst looking over one shoulder. . . . 
LOL!

Ah well, we can't help how we feel can we?


----------



## angelnyc89

platinum_girly said:


> That is the point- i too think she was PRETTIER than Ange pre PS, but we can only assume that Megan didn't realise that, which is why she attempted to change herself so much through surgery...
> There are plenty more pics out there of times that she has attempted to mimic Ange, i pulled the first few from google
> *I think when it is over and over again that it is no longer a coincidence, even down to same areas for tattoos, same poses, same pout, etc...not to mention the fact that she incessantly name dropped Ange at every interview that she ever used to do, to the point that Ange responded to it...
> And don't you think that Megan would love even HALF the career and respect that Ange has? Ange is one of the highest paid actresses in Hollywood, has won awards for her acting ability, has a famous husband who seems very much in love with her and a family...*
> Megan could not even come CLOSE to that, she is not respected in Hollywood, not really, she will never win awards for her acting ability, nor will she win the kind of roles that Ange does/has...
> That is not to say that i am Megan bashing, just simply stating the obvious, *she wants to BE Ange*, but what Megan should of done is worked on her acting ability, her talent, NOT worked on her gorgeous face...
> 
> Yeah, i have similar hair to Ange, so does a million other women, they would never be accused of being similar to Ange though, as we don't go out of our way to style our hair the same, get lip injections to give us the big Ange pout, get tattoos in the same places of our bodies, pose the same way as her in photos, wear similar dresses that Ange wore previously, etc,etc....
> And just exactly HOW do you think they have similar features???



I agree with the things in bold. I think you gave a great example: Angie's pout, the tattoos, her pose, hair, similar dresses. When it was the first time, okay, but when she obviously does it repeatedly, come on, Meghan is a copycat.


----------



## Jahpson

i hate the comparisons to Angelina Jolie.

Damn, she she can't wear any color dress or have her hair styled in anyway without trying to look like Angelina? This is crazy and a reason why I call hollywood, hollyweird.


----------



## Swanky

that's what I'm saying! LOL!
Can't we find pics of KK, Nicole Kidman, Sandra, etc. . .  all standing the same way, having the same hairstyle once in a while, etc. . . ?


----------



## Jahpson

we sure can!

Come on folks, let Megan be great.


----------



## Swanky

over the shoulder pose - are they all emulating Ange?







justjared
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nikiburnham





livejournal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




teamsugar


I just think we can find a photo of any celeb "copying" her if we look.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Ita^^^


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Eh the Jolie comparisons gave her something to talk about when interviewed. Would you rather her discuss her acting. *crickets*


----------



## platinum_girly

Haha those actresses don't die their hair dark, get tattoos in the exact same places, wear the same clothes as, style their hair the same way as, pose like, get PS, lose weight, do their make-up like Ange. I mean goodness gracious, one pose is something but their are TONNES of photos out their detailing how Megan has repeatedly copied Ange, even mags and websites have picked up on it...






And Megans lips were DEFINATELY thinner before:









VERY similar dress:





But of course it's allll just one big coincidence :okay:

I found this to be amusing:


----------



## Swanky

It's just my opinion, not changing it  not joining the conspiracy theory! Lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She should have mimicked her acting choices.


----------



## platinum_girly

^Yeah she should, haha

I mean their features were NOTHING alike, you can see that right back from their school days:





And even when she dyed her hair dark there was no resemblance:





But after messing with herself a bit:





And getting her boobs done:





Transformation complete:





But unfortunately Megan kept going, and is now RUINING herself!!


----------



## angelnyc89

Okay, IMO Megan is copying AJ, but Megan didn't look like AJ pre plastic surgery (the yearbook pic) than after she did Transformers & had some work done, looked a bit like her & sooo copied AJ red carpet & general look now Megan doesn't look like AJ or Megan.


----------



## Jahpson

Megan looks much prettier then AJ


Megan - married 

Angie - ??????
_______

Megan - quiet life

Angie - hounded by paps
____
Megan - one step son

Angie - circle of children


I don't think Megan wants to be like Angelina "husband stealer" Jolie. She is simply doing what she loves and living life.

I think the media is the ONLY one who believes there is a comparison.


----------



## Jahpson

Most stars would be happy to be compared to Angelina Jolie. Megan Fox isn't one of them.

*"It's a lack of creativity on the media's part," *the "Transformers" star says in the latest issue of Entertainment Weekly (on newsstands June 12).* "Because I have tattoos and dark hair and I was in an action movie? That's as far as the similarities extend."*


Preach that Megan!!

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/us-magazine-megan-fox.html


AJ comparisons officially SHUT DOWN!


----------



## Swanky

I don't personally think it's intentional 
Oh well!

Guess these are all obsessed copiers too? 





ebaumsworld





amazingdata









shechive





unknown


or is it remotely possible they all learn to stand/pose the most flattering way and some people happen to loosely resemble another?


----------



## Jahpson

thats what it looks like to me.


----------



## platinum_girly

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't personally think it's intentional
> Oh well!
> 
> Guess these are all obsessed copiers too?
> media.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/466497/419388.jpgebaumsworld
> amazingdata.com/mediadata35/Image/hot_weird_funny_amazing_cool8_a-look-alike-celebrities-stars-7_200907302200419218.jpgamazingdata
> mylifetime.com/files/imagecache/photo_gallery_featured/files/images/e-lookalikegall-395x298-stileschristensen.jpg
> shechive.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/a-celeb-look-alikes-0.jpg?w=500&h=375shechive
> 000083.196998.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/cache/b3e5c_gal_middleton_conrad1.jpgunknown
> 
> 
> or is it remotely possible they all learn to stand/pose the most flattering way and some people happen to loosely resemble another?


 
Haha none of them gave themselves head to toe make-overs including haircolour, hairstyle, weight, PS, tattoo placements, etc to copy...

Those examples are really laughable actually, sorry but they are...


----------



## platinum_girly

angelnyc89 said:


> Okay, IMO Megan is copying AJ, but Megan didn't look like AJ pre plastic surgery (the yearbook pic) than after she did Transformers & had some work done, looked a bit like her & sooo copied AJ red carpet & general look now Megan doesn't look like AJ or Megan.


 
Agreed. Ange was always classed as the sexiest woman in Hollywood, she has had an amazing career, won awards for her acting roles, she has made a ton of money, etc all those things that i think Megan desperately wants. She name dropped Ange plenty when her movie career ws just starting out big, which of course created a catfight:

Ange: 
_Is she aiding in Africa or sitting in on U.N. conferences? Donating herself to something bigger than Hollywood? Im not familiar with her work, is she an Oscar contender?_
Angelina Jolie - Life & Style magazine

Megan:
_Look, are you aware of who FHM magazine voted the Sexiest Woman Alive? ME! Not Angelina Jolieit was ME! God, Jolie was lucky to make Number Nine!_
_Im only 21 and shes likeancient! Im much hotter than her._ 
Megan Fox - National Enquirer

And finally Jon voight spoke out:
_Maybe Megan will start doing the things that Angelina is so well known for. Angie is known for helping with kids and for her concern for others. I think that would be wonderful for all of the kids if Megan were to do the same,_
- Jon Voight (trying to find the middle ground on the Angelina Jolie/Megan Fox issue) 

Megan MADE the big issue of it. She changed her looks (extensively) and then starts name dropping Ange, once it was apparent that Ange brushed her off then she started making catty remarks and starts acting like she loathes the comparisons...


----------



## Charles

Maybe Megan can start doing handstands, for the paps, in order to squash any rumors that she might be trying to act like AJ based on the way she poses for pics.

Still, PG, I'm not sure why you keep insisting that she's copying AJ as if you somehow know her motives better than she.  She said she's not, so why can't you leave it at what she's telling people?


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't personally think it's intentional
> Oh well!
> 
> Guess these are all obsessed copiers too?
> media.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/466497/419388.jpgebaumsworld
> amazingdata.com/mediadata35/Image/hot_weird_funny_amazing_cool8_a-look-alike-celebrities-stars-7_200907302200419218.jpgamazingdata
> mylifetime.com/files/imagecache/photo_gallery_featured/files/images/e-lookalikegall-395x298-stileschristensen.jpg
> shechive.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/a-celeb-look-alikes-0.jpg?w=500&h=375shechive
> 000083.196998.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/cache/b3e5c_gal_middleton_conrad1.jpgunknown
> 
> 
> or is it remotely possible they all learn to stand/pose the most flattering way and some people happen to loosely resemble another?





I'm definitely not changing my opinion either! In magazines, there are always those comparisons that claim that one star is trying to "copy" the other, and they are usually not true. They do the side to side pictures, but like Swanky said, they are usually just flattering poses that A LOT of people (famous or not) learn to do so they can look good on camera.

There are a lot of similarities between Angelina's and Megan's dress choices, but are you saying that in EVERY one of those pictures Angelina wore the dress first?? I bet that Megan wore a few of them first as well... If that's the case, is Angelina now trying to be Megan? 

You can admire someone without wanting to be them. Yes, Megan got lip fillers, but maybe, just maybe, she wasn't thinking "I'm doing this to look more like Angelina," but was instead doing it for the reason that all those celebs get fillers these days. She's clearly not the only one getting PS left and right... Some celebs just look more natural and the effects aren't as drastic.

I have a tattoo on my back in that same spot. I didn't think ONCE that I wanted to get it there to resemble one of the two ladies. It's a fairly common place to get a tattoo...

Wow, platinum, you really like arguing your point, huh?


----------



## kcf68

Jahpson said:


> we sure can!
> 
> Come on folks, let Megan be great.


 
Japson comparison is similar in her avatar!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Pinkpuff09 said:


> I'm definitely not changing my opinion either! In magazines, there are always those comparisons that claim that one star is trying to "copy" the other, and they are usually not true. They do the side to side pictures, but like Swanky said, they are usually just flattering poses that A LOT of people (famous or not) learn to do so they can look good on camera.
> 
> There are a lot of similarities between Angelina's and Megan's dress choices, but are you saying that in EVERY one of those pictures Angelina wore the dress first?? I bet that Megan wore a few of them first as well... If that's the case, is Angelina now trying to be Megan?
> 
> You can admire someone without wanting to be them. Yes, Megan got lip fillers, but maybe, just maybe, she wasn't thinking "I'm doing this to look more like Angelina," but was instead doing it for the reason that all those celebs get fillers these days. She's clearly not the only one getting PS left and right... Some celebs just look more natural and the effects aren't as drastic.
> 
> I have a tattoo on my back in that same spot. I didn't think ONCE that I wanted to get it there to resemble one of the two ladies. It's a fairly common place to get a tattoo...
> 
> Wow, platinum, you really like arguing your point, huh?


 

Oh my, i think when it is just a POSE then it is nothing (did you miss that?) But when it is pose, tattoo, hair colour, hairstyle, clothes, PS, etc, etc then it becomes a little more than a coincidence. Also why keep name dropping her if she didn't WANT to be likened to her?

It is not me arguing my point, but when i have an opinion and state something and then everybody jumps all over that (yet AGAIN with the pack effect) then i will reason WHY i feel the way that i feel.

Of course the mature thing to do is to agree to disagree, i don't think i am the only one who feels the way that i feel and i don't need to be told that i am wrong, that is really immature...

Oh and if you go from this to this:






And if you have the same kind of tattoo in the same placement as, and name drop Ange perpetually then i may think that you are copying her


----------



## angelnyc89

Jahpson said:


> Megan looks much prettier then AJ
> 
> 
> Megan - married
> 
> Angie - ??????
> _______
> 
> Megan - quiet life
> 
> Angie - hounded by paps
> ____
> Megan - one step son
> 
> Angie - circle of children
> 
> 
> I don't think Megan wants to be like Angelina "husband stealer" Jolie. She is simply doing what she loves and living life.
> 
> I think the media is the ONLY one who believes there is a comparison.



I think Angelina Jolie is much prettier than Megan Fox. So AJ isn't simply doing what she loves and living life?

Megan - married 

Angie - in an almost 7 year committed relationship, which is practically a marriage for them
_______

Megan - quiet life who is also hounded by paps

Angie - hounded by paps
_______
Megan - one step son

Angie - 6 children & she helps others too


----------



## BlondeBarbie

platinum_girly said:


> Agreed. Ange was always classed as the sexiest woman in Hollywood, she has had an amazing career, won awards for her acting roles, she has made a ton of money, etc all those things that i think Megan desperately wants. She name dropped Ange plenty when her movie career ws just starting out big, which of course created a catfight:
> 
> Ange:
> _Is she aiding in Africa or sitting in on U.N. conferences? Donating herself to something bigger than Hollywood? Im not familiar with her work, is she an Oscar contender?_
> Angelina Jolie - Life & Style magazine
> 
> *Megan:*
> *Look, are you aware of who FHM magazine voted the Sexiest Woman Alive? ME! Not Angelina Jolieit was ME! God, Jolie was lucky to make Number Nine!*
> *Im only 21 and shes likeancient! Im much hotter than her. *
> *Megan Fox - National Enquirer*
> 
> And finally Jon voight spoke out:
> _Maybe Megan will start doing the things that Angelina is so well known for. Angie is known for helping with kids and for her concern for others. I think that would be wonderful for all of the kids if Megan were to do the same,_
> - Jon Voight (trying to find the middle ground on the Angelina Jolie/Megan Fox issue)
> 
> Megan MADE the big issue of it. She changed her looks (extensively) and then starts name dropping Ange, once it was apparent that Ange brushed her off then she started making catty remarks and starts acting like she loathes the comparisons...


 
...and exactly how dependable is National Enquirer?


----------



## Pinkpuff09

platinum_girly said:


> Oh my, i think when it is just a POSE then it is nothing (did you miss that?) But when it is pose, tattoo, hair colour, hairstyle, clothes, PS, etc, etc then it becomes a little more than a coincidence. Also why keep name dropping her if she didn't WANT to be likened to her?
> 
> It is not me arguing my point, but when i have an opinion and state something and then everybody jumps all over that (yet AGAIN with the pack effect) then i will reason WHY i feel the way that i feel.
> 
> Of course the mature thing to do is to agree to disagree, i don't think i am the only one who feels the way that i feel and *i don't need to be told that i am wrong, that is really immature...*
> 
> Oh and if you go from this to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you have the same kind of tattoo in the same placement as, and name drop Ange perpetually then i may think that you are copying her




When did I ever say you were wrong? Or are you talking about people in general?


----------



## platinum_girly

^People in general. I find it weird that somebody can't have an opinion or a thought without it causing a big fuss and tonnes of people coming in to argue it. It is MY opinion that from what i have seen over the years that Megan is attempting (or has attempted in the past) to emulate Ange. It has also been picked up by many other people, news sites, bloggers, websites, etc also. It has been discussed repeatedly before, it needed to be no big deal. My original point all along that is Megan was naturally far prettier than Ange, when she changed her looks extensively i still think she had the edge (Anges eyes are too boggly for my taste) but NOW she has gone too far and is unattractive to me. I think she was obviously all along very unhappy with herself, constantly trying to look like HER ideal of beautiful but has taken the surgeries too far and perhaps has a case of body dysmorphia, but who knows? Nobody of course knows her motives but HER, but this is a forum, and people can (and will) speculate as to why that cute girl-next-door on "Hope and Faith" would go to such lengths over the past few years to change everything about herself and just so happens to do a LOT of things that makes her resemble a gorgeous (according to many people) and successful actress.


----------



## Charles

We get that!

And just like you, other people can have an opposing view.  You, however seem to insist that you're right, with somewhat snarky retorts, whereas other people seem to be simply expressing an opinion in a light-hearted way.  There's a difference.


----------



## Jahpson

angelnyc89 said:


> I think Angelina Jolie is much prettier than Megan Fox. So AJ isn't simply doing what she loves and living life?
> 
> Megan - married
> 
> Angie - in an almost 7 year committed relationship, which is practically a marriage for them
> _______
> 
> Megan - quiet life who is also hounded by paps
> 
> Angie - hounded by paps
> _______
> Megan - one step son
> 
> Angie - 6 children & she helps others too



its _like_ a marriage. but its not.

I was just pointing out that *if* Megan was trying to copy Angelina, she is doing a poor job. that is all



lets not turn this into a who is better then who. thanks! because I am better then both of them! LOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## platinum_girly

^No. I just think that when there is a long history of repeated "similarities" between 2 stars (and one looked that certain way long before the other was even on the scene) and then someone retorts that "oh are these copying each other aswell? he he" type of thing and post pics of stars who are in general no way alike other than they may happen to of worn the same hairstyle ONCE then it is being petty.


----------



## platinum_girly

Jahpson said:


> its _like_ a marriage. but its not.
> 
> I was just pointing out that *if* Megan was trying to copy Angelina, she is doing a poor job. that is all
> 
> 
> 
> lets not turn this into a who is better then who. thanks!


 
But didn't YOU turn it into a who is better than who? 

Megan wants Anges looks and career, probably not her gaggle of adopted kids, that is something that she actually DOESN'T envy of her...


----------



## Jahpson

Charles said:


> Maybe Megan can start doing handstands, for the paps, in order to squash any rumors that she might be trying to act like AJ based on the way she poses for pics.
> 
> Still, PG, I'm not sure why you keep insisting that she's copying AJ as if you somehow know her motives better than she.  She said she's not, so why can't you leave it at what she's telling people?





Pinkpuff09 said:


> I'm definitely not changing my opinion either! In magazines, there are always those comparisons that claim that one star is trying to "copy" the other, and they are usually not true. They do the side to side pictures, but like Swanky said, they are usually just flattering poses that A LOT of people (famous or not) learn to do so they can look good on camera.
> 
> There are a lot of similarities between Angelina's and Megan's dress choices, but are you saying that in EVERY one of those pictures Angelina wore the dress first?? I bet that Megan wore a few of them first as well... If that's the case, is Angelina now trying to be Megan?
> 
> You can admire someone without wanting to be them. Yes, Megan got lip fillers, but maybe, just maybe, she wasn't thinking "I'm doing this to look more like Angelina," but was instead doing it for the reason that all those celebs get fillers these days. She's clearly not the only one getting PS left and right... Some celebs just look more natural and the effects aren't as drastic.
> 
> I have a tattoo on my back in that same spot. I didn't think ONCE that I wanted to get it there to resemble one of the two ladies. It's a fairly common place to get a tattoo...
> 
> Wow, platinum, you really like arguing your point, huh?





BlondeBarbie said:


> ...and exactly how dependable is National Enquirer?





Charles said:


> We get that!
> 
> And just like you, other people can have an opposing view.  You, however seem to insist that you're right, with somewhat snarky retorts, whereas other people seem to be simply expressing an opinion in a light-hearted way.  There's a difference.




This, that, and a third! Great responses!


----------



## Jahpson

platinum_girly said:


> But didn't YOU turn it into a who is better than who?
> 
> Megan wants Anges looks and career, probably not her gaggle of adopted kids, that is something that she actually DOESN'T envy of her...




do you have *certifiable *proof that Megan wants to be like Angie? Sources? links? documents? files? interviews? witnesses?

*crickets*

mmmhmmm


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Pinkpuff09 said:


> I'm definitely not changing my opinion either! In magazines, there are always those comparisons that claim that one star is trying to "copy" the other, and they are usually not true. They do the side to side pictures, but like Swanky said, they are usually just flattering poses that A LOT of people (famous or not) learn to do so they can look good on camera.
> 
> There are a lot of similarities between Angelina's and Megan's dress choices, but are you saying that in EVERY one of those pictures Angelina wore the dress first?? I bet that Megan wore a few of them first as well... If that's the case, is Angelina now trying to be Megan?
> 
> You can admire someone without wanting to be them. Yes, Megan got lip fillers, but maybe, just maybe, she wasn't thinking "I'm doing this to look more like Angelina," but was instead doing it for the reason that all those celebs get fillers these days. She's clearly not the only one getting PS left and right... Some celebs just look more natural and the effects aren't as drastic.
> 
> *I have a tattoo on my back in that same spot. I didn't think ONCE that I wanted to get it there to resemble one of the two ladies. It's a fairly common place to get a tattoo...*
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, I also have a tattoo on my right fore arm & my ribcage, Oh wait I have one on my hip too....
> I have long dark hair & sometimes I style it the same ways they do.
> 
> I pose in the most flattering way possible which, what do you know, is generally something similar to how they pose on the red carpet.
> 
> I would be happy to wear just about any dress similar to what they've worn, not because they wore them but because they're gorgeous dresses!
> 
> Does this mean I'm copying them?


----------



## Swanky

> Those examples are really laughable actually, sorry but they are...


that's really nice  
then calling people immature. . .  

You know what they say about when you assume 
You assume she wants Anj's life.  Why?
BEFORE she did anything to alter her looks, they did favor one another in a LOT of people's opinions.  That's how this who thing began.
You can't really believe she colored her hair to look like AJ!?  Did you as well? 
Her lips look the same to me before and after, once in between she jacked w/ them and that swelling is gone IMO {*cough* Jessica Simpson}

Nat'l Enquirer isn't dependable; but even if she did say it, she was very young and it's possible it was said w/ a THICK layer of sarcasm.

I agree w/ Charles . . . delivery is everything.


----------



## BlondeBarbie

Great post Swanky!


----------



## TwiggyStar

Platinum Girly, I really think you need to detach yourself just a little bit and stop taking everyone's posts/opinions so personally. People are simply here to discuss Megan Fox, not to be forced to accept Megan/Angelina similarities.

Oh, and one way in which Megan is completely different from Angelina, Megan's not a home-wrecker.  I'm pretty sure she's never stolen a married man from his wife....  
Where Angelina gets any respect from is beyond me.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

i do think megan is trying to be like Angelina.. look how much she gets compared to her and what happens when she does she is more in the media.. if you get compared to someone your more in the media.. Megan sucks as an actress but because she is compared to Angelina she gets more press


----------



## pursegrl12

TwiggyStar said:


> *Platinum Girly, I really think you need to detach yourself just a little bit and stop taking everyone's posts/opinions so personally.* People are simply here to discuss Megan Fox, not to be forced to accept Megan/Angelina similarities.
> 
> Oh, and one way in which Megan is completely different from Angelina, Megan's not a home-wrecker. I'm pretty sure she's never stolen a married man from his wife....
> Where Angelina gets any respect from is beyond me.


 
right. i don't think anyone really cares _that_ much if she is/isn't copying AJ.......we get it, you think she is.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

platinum_girly said:


> ^People in general. I find it weird that somebody can't have an opinion or a thought without it causing a big fuss and tonnes of people coming in to argue it. It is MY opinion that from what i have seen over the years that Megan is attempting (or has attempted in the past) to emulate Ange. It has also been picked up by many other people, news sites, bloggers, websites, etc also. It has been discussed repeatedly before, it needed to be no big deal. My original point all along that is Megan was naturally far prettier than Ange, when she changed her looks extensively i still think she had the edge (Anges eyes are too boggly for my taste) but NOW she has gone too far and is unattractive to me. I think she was obviously all along very unhappy with herself, constantly trying to look like HER ideal of beautiful but has taken the surgeries too far and perhaps has a case of body dysmorphia, but who knows? Nobody of course knows her motives but HER, but this is a forum, and people can (and will) speculate as to why that cute girl-next-door on "Hope and Faith" would go to such lengths over the past few years to change everything about herself and just so happens to do a LOT of things that makes her resemble a gorgeous (according to many people) and successful actress.



I just thought of something though, don't you love buying celebrity-inspired things a lot? I've seen your thread a couple of times, and you seem to love buying pieces that celebrities wore, either the exact same ones or very similar ones. Does that mean you want to be like those celebs too? You are obviously not going as far as PS, but, in a way, you are "copying" them by always being on top of what they wore and by sometimes wearing the exact look that they wore, head to toe. 
That is definitely not a bad thing, but I'm just using this example as a comparison because those two situations seem pretty similar to me (minus the PS).



Jahpson said:


> its _like_ a marriage. but its not.
> 
> I was just pointing out that *if* Megan was trying to copy Angelina, she is doing a poor job. that is all
> 
> 
> 
> lets not turn this into a who is better then who. thanks! *because I am better then both of them!* LOLOLOLOLOL




That cracked me up!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

TwiggyStar said:


> Oh, and one way in which Megan is completely different from Angelina, Megan's not a home-wrecker.  I'm pretty sure she's never stolen a married man from his wife....
> Where Angelina gets any respect from is beyond me.




I know this is not an Angelina Jolie thread, but I must say... I don't think I'll ever get over what she did to Jen and Brad's marriage. They were the best couple  Brad played a HUGE part in it too, and I feel that people forget about that for some reason!


----------



## platinum_girly

Pinkpuff09 said:


> I just thought of something though, don't you love buying celebrity-inspired things a lot? I've seen your thread a couple of times, and you seem to love buying pieces that celebrities wore, either the exact same ones or very similar ones. Does that mean you want to be like those celebs too? You are obviously not going as far as PS, but, in a way, you are "copying" them by always being on top of what they wore and by sometimes wearing the exact look that they wore, head to toe.
> That is definitely not a bad thing, but I'm just using this example as a comparison because those two situations seem pretty similar to me (minus the PS).


 
Yes i do, but then i am not ashamed to admit it (hence why i have created a THREAD on the topic )

If comparisons are made it is because of a young, freckled, cute, blonde, tanned, girl that all of a sudden decides that she wants a career off TV and into movies and so dyes her hair, styles it differently, gets PS, gets several tats, loses weight, buys clothes in a different style, name drops the same celeb over and over. OBVIOUSLY she is going to be compared to, it is MY opinion (and many others) that she is/was copying that celebrity. But then when that celeb gets sick of being asked and told what Megan has to say about her and then lashes out then Megan starts making snarky comments about, saying all of a sudden she is not flattered by the comparisons but is sick of them, it is all just the media, blah, blah... 
Somebody argued that even through all of those changes of herself that maybe say MK Olsen is copying Michelle pfeiffer because they both have blonde hair, i found that to be condescending, because obviosuly those 2 stars have had blonde hair for a good while now, and they are similar in no other way. If MK olsen started to get PS all over her face and body, dressed like Michelle over and over, started posing like her (from her famous pout- or whatever facial thing Michelle does to her body pose) and started name dropping her in every damn interview then i may think "wait a minute, is MK trying to copy Michelle?!" but with just ONE thing being ever so slightly similar then to me it was just a snarky response, one to try and invalidate my opinion and the reasoning behind it. People only seem to see what they want to see, the pictures are there, they are just a few of the ones that will come up in search results of the 2 actresses names, if people feel differently then fine, that is your opinion, but no need to try and invalidate the reasons why i feel the way that i feel, it is getting really annoying to have people jump all over somebody if they don't like what they have to say. Now we have all stated our points, so do you think that we can move on?


----------



## platinum_girly

I remember before somebody asked for a Megan before and after, here is a bit of a timeline (up until before the most recent PS i think)


----------



## BlondeBarbie

platinum_girly said:


> Yes i do, but then i am not ashamed to admit it (hence why i have created a THREAD on the topic )
> 
> If comparisons are made it is because of a young, freckled, cute, blonde, tanned, girl that all of a sudden decides that she wants a career off TV and into movies and so dyes her hair, styles it differently, gets PS, gets several tats, loses weight, buys clothes in a different style, name drops the same celeb over and over. OBVIOUSLY she is going to be compared to, it is MY opinion (and many others) that she is/was copying that celebrity. But then when that celeb gets sick of being asked and told what Megan has to say about her and then lashes out then Megan starts making snarky comments about, saying all of a sudden she is not flattered by the comparisons but is sick of them, it is all just the media, blah, blah...
> Somebody argued that even through all of those changes of herself that maybe say MK Olsen is copying Michelle pfeiffer because they both have blonde hair, i found that to be condescending, because obviosuly those 2 stars have had blonde hair for a good while now, and they are similar in no other way. If MK olsen started to get PS all over her face and body, dressed like Michelle over and over, started posing like her (from her famous pout- or whatever facial thing Michelle does to her body pose) and started name dropping her in every damn interview then i may think "wait a minute, is MK trying to copy Michelle?!" but with just ONE thing being ever so slightly similar then to me it was just a snarky response, one to try and invalidate my opinion and the reasoning behind it. People only seem to see what they want to see, the pictures are there, they are just a few of the ones that will come up in search results of the 2 actresses names, if people feel differently then fine, that is your opinion, but no need to try and invalidate the reasons why i feel the way that i feel, it is getting really annoying to have people jump all over somebody if they don't like what they have to say. Now we have all stated our points, so *do you think that we can move on*?


 

Absolutely!! 

One more little thing (and this is addressed to everyone here...) How do we know the interviewers aren't bringing it up first? 

Anywho....


----------



## Jahpson

Megan messed up her face. sad


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Jahpson said:


> Megan messed up her face. sad



am i the only one that thinks megan looks good now? btw i think she grew into her looks and minus the golden globes i liek the way she looks and i saw her in person less than a month ago at casa vega and i think she is very pretty


----------



## platinum_girly

^^^They possibly are, i mean if they noticed that her look drastically changed from her "Hope and Faith" days then maybe they said something like "wow, you look great! You have a real Angelina look to you now!" and so she responded, who knows?!


----------



## scarlet555

^I was thinking just that, Shoptilludrop4, that she maybe looks better in person or real life, so thanks for confirming since you saw her.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

scarlet555 said:


> ^I was thinking just that, Shoptilludrop4, that she maybe looks better in person or real life, so thanks for confirming since you saw her.



ya i wish i took a picture she was just casually dressed with Brian and the kid .. she was very attentive to the kid which i admired about her (kid sat between them)


----------



## TwiggyStar

Um, isn't Megan a natural brunette? I believe she just highlighted/dyed her hair lighter on hope & faith because the first actor playing that role was blonde...

I watched the Golden Globes and I thought Megan looked nice, I think it's just the angle of her face in the pictures that is making her look so different.  Obviously she has had plastic surgery, and looks different from when she was younger, but I didn't think she looked very different at the Globes then she has lately..


----------



## shoptilludrop4

TwiggyStar said:


> Um, isn't Megan a natural brunette? I believe she just highlighted/dyed her hair lighter on hope & faith because the first actor playing that role was blonde...
> 
> I watched the Golden Globes and I thought Megan looked nice, I think it's just the angle of her face in the pictures that is making her look so different.  Obviously she has had plastic surgery, and looks different from when she was younger, but I didn't think she looked very different at the Globes then she has lately..



i dont think its obvious that she had plastic surgery.. from the age of 21-23 or 25 your face can change she lost the baby fat in her face cause she barely eats and ya she had her lips plumped and let her eye brow hair grow out but i think thats all she did ..


----------



## scarlet555

^that is sweet... since it's so hard to know how these hollywood stars actually are based on the wonderfully twisted media...


----------



## shoptilludrop4

scarlet555 said:


> ^that is sweet... since it's so hard to know how these hollywood stars actually are based on the wonderfully twisted media...



ya she cut his food and she barely spoke to brian which i thought was odd and she talked to the kid the whole time 


btw i was sitting at the bar and i was facing there table not stalking lol


----------



## Swanky

I don't think she resembled AJ at all in those last pics . . . My point is proven.


----------



## TwiggyStar

I believe she's had her nose done as well.
I just meant that she has clearly tweaked some of her features, like her nose and lips, I didn't mean for it to sound like she has had a Heidi Montag-plastic-surgery-overhaul because I don't know if she has or not, no one really knows.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

TwiggyStar said:


> I believe she's had her nose done as well.
> I just meant that she has clearly tweaked some of her features, like her nose and lips, I didn't mean for it to sound like she has had a Heidi Montag-plastic-surgery-overhaul because I don't know if she has or not, no one really knows.



oh i was trying to get defensive .. who really knows but them u know .. i just was thinking like from 21 to now i lost a lot of baby fat in my face i never had cheekbones till now lol


----------



## TwiggyStar

shoptilludrop4 said:


> oh i *was *trying to get defensive .. who really knows but them u know .. i just was thinking like from 21 to now i lost a lot of baby fat in my face i never had cheekbones till now lol



I think, I hope, you meant *wasn't*, haha 
Anyways, I agree with you, I know my face has changed in the last couple of years, loosing my baby fat and what not.  So it's possible it is just her aging.. but I still think she's had some work done..


----------



## platinum_girly

Her changes to her face:










Hubby seems to think she has had the skin on her face pulled back somehow as it appears much tighter and has that kinda face-lift look to it...
Faces don't change that much overnight, she has had more work done past the nose, lips, electrolysis and possibly chin...


----------



## platinum_girly

Nose job:





Something going on with the side of her head:


----------



## Swanky

I have a vein on the side of my noggin too, Julia Roberts has one straight down the center of hers.
AJ has a TON of them.  Low body fat = more vascular/veins show more.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

TwiggyStar said:


> I think, I hope, you meant *wasn't*, haha
> Anyways, I agree with you, I know my face has changed in the last couple of years, loosing my baby fat and what not.  So it's possible it is just her aging.. but I still think she's had some work done..



crap these acrylics ya i meant i wasnt LOl sorry my bad


----------



## solange

*Something going on with the side of her head*

Could be heat/fatigue. Ppl I know (and I) have a vein pop out once in a while when one is just pooped/melting/etc.


----------



## platinum_girly

^^I think there looks to be either a stitch or staple or something to the left of the vein...

More speculation:


----------



## TwiggyStar

Wouldn't she have had some sort of work done to remove that "something going on" on the side of her head is she was that crazy obsessed with plastic surgery?


----------



## TwiggyStar

I don't think she's had any more work done then the rest of Hollywood.  How many women in Hollywood have had their boobs done, their nose and lips, and some botox? It's really not that uncommon...


----------



## Swanky

That magazine is from 2008 . . .

Maybe it's just all that copycat stuff she does - she wants veins like AJ! LOL!





teamsugar


----------



## Swanky

Also, I keep reminding everyone about crediting your source.  Please do.


----------



## platinum_girly

She made a cute kid:





SOURCE: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shame she felt the need to overdo the surgery. The first few procedures were fine IMO, they took her from cute girl-next-door to hot woman, but with the latest messes with her face (i think before the Jonah hex premiere) then she is now just not attractive at all.


----------



## platinum_girly

These are from 2010 






Source: http://aishamusic.blogspot.com/2010/06/megan-fox-overdid-it-with-plastic.html





Source: http://aishamusic.blogspot.com/2010/08/megan-fox-caught-with-cocaine-in-her.html


----------



## flashy.stems

i think megan's lips look fantastic, as does her nose. i really don't believe she's had a breast augmentation though.. she's still tiny!


----------



## TwiggyStar

platinum_girly said:


> She made a cute kid:
> 
> SOURCE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame she felt the need to overdo the surgery. The first few procedures were fine IMO, they took her from cute girl-next-door to hot woman, but with the latest messes with her face (i think before the Jonah hex premiere) then she is *now just not attractive at all.*



Really? I'm sure many women would still love to look like her, and many men would still like to be with her.


----------



## platinum_girly

^I too liked her nose after the first nose job, i think she just had the bone shaved, which worked for her face...
I am still half and half about the boob job, it certainly looks that way sometimes:





Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/qeana/4311459085/





Source: http://celebritysurgery.net/megan-fox-boob-job-breast-implants/





Source: http://thedirty.com/2008/09/megan_fox_has_a_freakin_boobjob_plain_and_simple/


----------



## flashy.stems

^ i want to look like her!!


----------



## platinum_girly

TwiggyStar said:


> Really? I'm sure many women would still love to look like her, and many men would still like to be with her.


 
No, not to ME she isn't.

When she looked like this:




...she was gorgeous and i definately woulda swapped bodies with her...


...now she looks like this:








...then no thanks, not my cup of tea 

Source: ImageShack


----------



## angelnyc89

Jahpson said:


> its _like_ a marriage. but its not.
> 
> I was just pointing out that *if* Megan was trying to copy Angelina, she is doing a poor job. that is all
> 
> lets not turn this into a who is better then who. thanks! *because I am better then both of them! LOLOLOLOLOL*



:lolots:



Pinkpuff09 said:


> I know this is not an Angelina Jolie thread, but I must say... I don't think I'll ever get over what she did to Jen and Brad's marriage. They were the best couple  Brad played a HUGE part in it too, and I feel that people forget about that for some reason!



I liked them as a couple too, they were cute, but IDK  it ended. I don't think AJ is a home wrecker. Jen and Brad were in that marriage, it takes two to tango, and it takes two to make a marriage work, it didn't so it ended. Brad wanted kids, Jen didn't. They moved on. He fell in love with AJ and they have a life of their own. Jen moved on and has a life of their own.



Jahpson said:


> Megan messed up her face. sad



I know, I like her in her Transformer days, she looks more natural ...



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That magazine is from 2008 . . .
> 
> Maybe it's just all that copycat stuff she does - she wants veins like AJ! LOL!



:lolots:

Since this is the Megan Fox thread:





Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eens-son-Kassius-lunch.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## angelnyc89

More:













Source: http://celebritybabyscoop.com/2011/01/14/megan-fox-kassius-lunch-date

















Source: http://www.fadedyouthblog.com/208700/megan-fox-and-her-family-keep-it-organic

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## platinum_girly

^Those were posted previously but got lost in the madness, haha

I like her tee, i think i need to buy...


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Well I think she still looks great  and some pics are just unflattering. Those last ones don't look bad at all, they're just not close-up enough to see how her face looks.


----------



## angelnyc89

Has she ever admitted to having ps?


----------



## platinum_girly

^She spoke in a general tone about PS in "Allure" magazine: http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/a-line/megan-fox-on-surgery-rumors-my-lips-are-my-lips/485?nc

The only thing she wanted to clarify was that she claims she hasn't had her lips plumped...


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan refuses to cook: Ill starve to death before Ill cook for myself. I think I could survive a week without eating.



Source: http://www.skinnyvscurvy.com/megan-fox/megan-fox-allure-thoughts-eating-plastic-surgery.html

I need to eat like 3 times a DAY!!!


----------



## angelnyc89

^Me too, I cant cook, but I will whip something easy! I have to eat 3 times or more!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

angelnyc89 said:


> I liked them as a couple too, they were cute, but IDK  it ended. I don't think AJ is a home wrecker. Jen and Brad were in that marriage, it takes two to tango, and it takes two to make a marriage work, it didn't so it ended. Brad wanted kids, Jen didn't. They moved on. He fell in love with AJ and they have a life of their own. Jen moved on and has a life of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l




THISSSSSSSSSS. I really like JA, but I judge Angelina separately. Everything you said is true. Blaming Angelina for anything having to do with the situation is kind of ridiculous, not to mention presumptuous. I understand not liking AJ because she's not your cup of tea, but anything else... it's just not fair to hold anything against her. Especially things we have no idea the nature of.


----------



## lipgloss1029

Leaving a sushi restaurant on 19 Jan.


----------



## lipgloss1029

One more.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

She's still gorgeous! 

I would trade my looks with her's anyday!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

*Giorgio Armani Beauty Campaign Photos
*


----------



## tatu_002

Oh nooo, her face was slim and small, and now its all puffy and huge. I want my face to get smaller and she goes and makes hers bigger!


----------



## scarlet555

tatu_002 said:


> Oh nooo, her face was slim and small, and now its all puffy and huge.* I want my face to get smaller and she goes and makes hers bigger*!


 
Yeah, I know what you mean. Does she have cheek implants-bad ones? She's still beautiful... but anymore and she'll have the Heidi Montag PS catwoman look...


----------



## xikry5talix

She is still pretty but not the same anymore :[


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ooooh, which R&R jeans are those???

That color orange is one of my fashion obsessions!


----------



## platinum_girly

angelnyc89 said:


> ^Me too, I cant cook, but I will whip something easy! I have to eat 3 times or more!


 
Haha if it came to it then i would eat beans on toast 3 times in a day if i had to, i have to eat!!!


----------



## Swanky

I think it's fillers, not implants in her face.


----------



## gsmom

She is still gorgeous.


----------



## Swanky

I think so too. . . . just doesn't look much like Megan Fox anymore, lol!


----------



## Jeneen

She's def beautiful, but I preferred her looks when Transformers first came out. She looked healthier and more natural sexy to me, even though she had already had a bit of work done. The extra work she has these days is a little too manufactured in my eyes. I loved her GG dress, but she is a bit to thin for my aesthetics - her pics on the beach in Hawaii a few weeks back really shocked me.


----------



## Jahpson

HOLLYWOOD said:


> *Giorgio Armani Beauty Campaign Photos
> *




same.

Armani underwear?

source: gossip center







and no thats not hair, she has a tat there. lol


----------



## BlondeBarbie

So doesn anybody know what that tattoo on her side says?


----------



## Jahpson

her waist? or kitty?


----------



## Charles

MichelleAntonia said:


> ooooh, which R&R jeans are those???
> 
> That color orange is one of my fashion obsessions!



They're super cute!

I didn't find them on the site.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

*Michelle* I think the style is Scorpion but I'm not sure what the wash is.

Her tattoo says ""And those who were seen dancing were thought to be insane by those who could not hear the music."


----------



## coconutsboston

Does anyone know if she's in the Love the Way You Lie Part 2 music video?  I'm excited to see it, but even more excited if she's in it!


----------



## BlondeBarbie

HOLLYWOOD said:


> *Michelle* I think the style is Scorpion but I'm not sure what the wash is.
> 
> Her tattoo says ""And those who were seen dancing were thought to be insane by those who could not hear the music."


 
Ah ok, thanks!


----------



## Smoothoprter

MichelleAntonia said:


> ooooh, which R&R jeans are those???
> 
> That color orange is one of my fashion obsessions!


 


Charles said:


> They're super cute!
> 
> I didn't find them on the site.


 
The look like R&R utility jeans - older style - I have a similar pair with silver buttons.

ETA: Oh, I see someone else knew the actual name: Scorpion Utility jeans


----------



## Smoothoprter

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=ROCK-WJ97&c=Rock+&+Republic


----------



## Smoothoprter

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think it's fillers, not implants in her face.


 
I agree Amanda.  Too much fillers and botox.


----------



## Charles

Smoothoprter said:


> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=ROCK-WJ97&c=Rock+&+Republic



Thanks!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Smoothoprter said:


> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=ROCK-WJ97&c=Rock+&+Republic



It's the same style but not this wash.


----------



## angelnyc89

platinum_girly said:


> Haha if it came to it then i would eat beans on toast 3 times in a day if i had to, i have to eat!!!



If I had to (and I have) I will eat bread, especially fresh bread, it just tastes so good! lmao I'm making myself hungry! lol



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think so too. . . . *just doesn't look much like Megan Fox anymore, lol!*



I agree







BAG, take of your shirt!!! Pretty Please!  With a cherry on top


----------



## minababe

she is a pretty woman, but she reminds me on nicole kidman in her face ..


----------



## angelnyc89

^The botox? I think so too & Nicole also recently admitted she did botox but stopped cause she couldn't move her face


----------



## Smoothoprter

^^Gwenyth Paltrow is looking weird lately too.  I wish they would all lay-off the botox and fillers.  It doesn't look natural... *cough*madonna*cough.


----------



## angelnyc89

^It doesn't look natural, and I think their getting criticism when acting, how can they show a emotion when they need to move their face. I think one of the reasons why I love European film is cause they show natural women. Obviously there is make up and stuff but they show and actual old women, they show a young women, they show that emotion. I don't remember but I think I read an article about this. Plastic surgery in American film, yet you don't see it much in European.


----------



## KoobaBagLover

Does something look off with one of her eye's in the JustJared Sushi pics?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

angelnyc89 said:


> BAG, take of your shirt!!! Pretty Please!  With a cherry on top



I'm gonna have to cosign this official request. Any more signatories? We need to get this petition off the ground!


----------



## Tangerine

MichelleAntonia said:


> I'm gonna have to cosign this official request. Any more signatories? We need to get this petition off the ground!



Yes, def. As long as it is for an important artist cause, free of objectification.

Ok yeah. Who am I kidding. Lets see it.


A perfect example.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LOL that it is


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Smoothoprter said:


> http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=ROCK-WJ97&c=Rock+&+Republic
> 
> 67.215.227.235/images/p/n/d/ROCK-WJ97_V4.jpg



Thank you!

 They're on sale too..... I'm so tempted......


----------



## jennyx0

I think this photo is from Dec 2010. Did she get a new tattoo?


----------



## candypants1100

yea. it reads 'and those who danced were thought to be quite insane by those would could not hear the music.' ...supposedly in honor of micky rourke...


----------



## pursegrl12

candypants1100 said:


> yea. it reads 'and those who danced were thought to be quite insane by those would could not hear the music.' ...supposedly in honor of micky rourke...


 
ooohhh...she's deep......


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^IDK...I sense that she's not as stupid and her choice of movie roles would suggest. It seems like there's something under the surface. At least to me it does.


----------



## Charles

She's not going to be debating string theory, but she's not dumb.  She's aware of her image and what people think of her.  I wouldn't compare her to Marilyn Monroe, but it's similar.  MM was seen simply as a bubbly, ditzy girl with a pretty face and no substance, and she played the part spot on.  If you see her last few movies/interviews, you could tell that she was acting more mature and she had quite a bit of intelligence.  She was making moves to be taken seriously, but at first, she had to play the role to break into the industry and get a foot hold.  I see MF doing something similar...at least I hope.


----------



## angelnyc89

pursegrl12 said:


> ooohhh...she's deep......


----------



## minababe

woh. her tattoos are pretty big on her little frame .. not my taste at all.

I really like her body type. her frame seems very small and she is thin but with curves. she looks like a woman. at the golden globe awards she looked really good to me. that was the first time I saw her back and she looked really cute. personally I think she has nothing really alike with angelina jolie. I don't understand the compare. to me angelina is a totally different woman type.


----------



## Bagluvluv

I still love her..and I adore AJ as well...they oth have that certain something that I really like...and the tattos too...lol...

Just really shocked at Megans sudden change....shes so young to be doing this to herself.....sigh


----------



## GinaGirl

Ive met both of them and I can tell you that BAG is so nice and down to earth and they are so in love. But she def xxxxxx with her face in a bad way and i find her too thin now  she peaked and now she is going down in hotness, she did it to herself. so sad. I wish she would get a good role to make her feel more secure.


----------



## minababe

mostly it has nothing to do with secure or confidence. it's a wrong introspection. so maybe she needs a therapy to feel herself better and prettier. if you changes yourself that much there must be something in the deep that busy a lot.


----------



## angelnyc89

^like heide montag so sad, and other girls find them to be their role model


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I don't think Heidi Montag is anyone's role model 
But I agree for the most part, because I'm sure so many girls look up to Megan Fox and want to be like her...


----------



## angelnyc89

^I hope not. lol


----------



## Swanky

Young girls look up to about anyone famous unfortunately; Miley, Megan, Heidi, etc. . .


----------



## Bagluvluv

it's defintely a problem in hollywood with the young stars...they feel the pressure and are surrounded by so much nonesense....sad....


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox carries a water bottle while doing some window shopping along Robertson Boulevard on Monday (January 24) in Los Angeles.
> 
> Last week, the 24-year-old actress grabbed sushi with husband Brian Austin Green.
> 
> In case you missed it, check out Megans steamy new photos for Armani, featuring the Transformers star in lingerie and the designers jeans, which were recently unveiled!
> 
> Rafael Nadal also stripped down for Armanis latest campaign.

























Source: JustJared


----------



## Charles

You know, I almost prefer her sans makeup.


----------



## Swanky

I do . . .  dressed up Megan is too much.


----------



## Swanky

I don't agree, just looks like no concealer/make up to me 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...puffy-eyed-humiliating-Razzie-nomination.html





It looks like Megan Fox may have been crying into her pillow. 
And it could have something to do with the sexy Transformers actress being nominated for what every actor fears: a Razzie. 
Emerging from the Byron and Tracey salon in Beverly Hills yesterday, Megan looked anything but happy.
And she appeared to be wiping her make-up free eyes.
The 24-year-old Hollywood actress got the worst actress Razzie nomination for her role in box office flop, Jonah Hex.
The Razzies stand for the 31st Annual Golden Raspberry Awards, which honour the year's worst films and actors.
Jennifer Aniston, Kristen Stewart and Miley Cyrus are also nominated in the category.
Megan's outfit matched her dark mood too.
Dressed in a deep purple dress and navy cardigan, she made her way back to her car clutching her keys and a water bottle tightly.
It is not unusual for Megan to go make-up free in her down time, but on this occasion her eyes appeared to be puffier. 
And yesterday's look was a far cry from her sexy photo shoot for Italian fashion line, Giorgio Armani.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks really pretty there..


----------



## Swanky

no one cries about the Razzies, LOL! She looks prettiest au naturel.


----------



## KristyDarling

Really pretty without makeup -- almost...natural, as in not plastic.   Is it possible that makeup can make one look like they've had plastic surgery? If so, why in the world would anyone want that look??


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She needs to fire the makeup artist that gets her ready for the red carpet.


----------



## Swanky

Her PS is too much IMO. That combined with severe makeup just doesn't work for her. Not to mention the weird faux sexy faces she tends to make on the red carpet.


----------



## BadRomance93

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> no one cries about the Razzies, LOL!


 
Let alone Megan Fox! Like she has a history of caring what critics think of her. 

I'm just picturing an actor being genuinely upset about a Razzie nom. Haha!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her PS is too much IMO. That combined with severe makeup just doesn't work for her. Not to mention the weird faux sexy faces she tends to make on the red carpet.



Yes. The MU seems to enhance the PS. But when she doesn't wear it, she looks more natural.

Weird.


----------



## platinum_girly

I think she has minimal make-up on, but she does tend to look better that way as opposed to full on war paint.


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> no one cries about the Razzies, LOL! *She looks prettiest au naturel.*



I agree.



KristyDarling said:


> Really pretty without makeup -- almost...natural, as in not plastic.  *Is it possible that makeup can make one look like they've had plastic surgery?* If so, why in the world would anyone want that look??



I'm not sure, but her red carpet face is just bad. Maybe it does affect it but I am not sure. I think it would be common sense to fire her MUA if it has happened a few times.


----------



## Swanky

It's not the make up making her look like she had PS! Lol. It may be making her obvious PS look worse!


----------



## scarlet555

Wow, she looks so good there!


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's not the make up making her look like she had PS! Lol. *It may be making her obvious PS look worse!*



I thinks that what it is.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I have to agree with everyone she has been looking different to me too. I couldn't believe the way she looked at the Golden Globes.  To me it looks like she has tweaked her face.  Her appearance has changed in just a few short yrs. In the beginning I think a lot of it had to do with styling and makeup and changing her hair color, etc. She used to look very fresh faced and cute when her hair was lighter and then after her Transformers debut her look got even sexier and more exotic looking with the darkened hair, she darkened and grew out her eyebrows which framed her face beautifully. She was gorgeous. I'm not sure if she had had any work done back then. I guess it's possible. But regarding the way she looks now her face seems different. She is still attractive but it looks like she's had something done.  Has she had botox, fillers, etc.?  Who knows...


----------



## KristyDarling

Yep, that's gotta be it -- it's all the makeup that brings attention to the PS.  

And I totally agree with the comment about the unintentionally funny faux sexy faces that she makes on the red carpet.  Soooo many celebrities are guilty of that and I just have to LOL every time -- it's cringeworthy and makes me feel all embarrassed for them!  I'd say that Megan Fox, Melania Knauss *****, and J. Lo are THE worst offenders of faux sexy face!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

It doesn't look like she's crying in those pics. It looks like she's got orange eyeshadow on and she's touching her eye.


----------



## Jahpson

platinum_girly said:


> I think she has minimal make-up on, but she does tend to look better that way as opposed to full on war paint.



i see eyeshadow


----------



## bergafer3

she has foundation on, Its a mineral foundation. It looks natural


----------



## platinum_girly

In Beverly Hills January 26, 2011:






Source: StarStyle


----------



## Jahpson

^ that mercedes is the only thing that save that photo...



bergafer3 said:


> she has foundation on, Its a mineral foundation. It looks natural




how do you know?


----------



## Sweetpea83

What the hell is she wearing? Lol.


----------



## angelnyc89

^


----------



## tatu_002

so gorgeous without any makeup on!


----------



## Jeneen

I actually don't hate the last outfit - yes it is a bit ridiculous, but with taller dark boots it might've looked better


----------



## thatscute

Megan out in LA - Jan 25th




Source: thevoguediaries.com


----------



## angelnyc89

^I guess she really likes those boots.


----------



## candypants1100

her legs are soooo thin.... wish my legs looked like that!


----------



## bebeexo

The wedges and over the knee socks did not look good together.


----------



## coconutsboston

It's like People Stylewatch - "I really love my...wedge boots!"  I think they look MUCH better with the 2nd outfit, but they're still not growing on me.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox uploaded two baby pictures of herself to Facebook on Sunday (January 30) and titled the album i look like Steve Buscemi.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress likened herself to the actor Steve Buscemi, star of the new Sky Atlantic series Boardwalk Empire. He took home the 2011 SAG for Male Actor in a Drama Series.
> 
> Megan is currently preparing for her upcoming film, The Crossing. The film looks at a couple returning from a vacation in Mexico. The husband gets kidnapped in a carjacking while his wife (Fox) has to bring drugs across the border in effort to save him












Source: JustJared


----------



## TwiggyStar

Awe, you can definitely tell that its her in those pics. Her blue eyes sure stand out.


----------



## olialm1

Ugly ass baby. LOL, kidding!


----------



## thatscute

omg those are too funny! i LOLed for some reason


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol..she looks the same!


----------



## jennyx0

*Megan Fox filming Friends With Kids (02/03/2011)*






















credit: megansafox dot com


----------



## Swanky

She really just has averse reactions to the red carpet I'm convinced! When she dresses up she bombs! When she's more casual she's so pretty!


----------



## BadRomance93

I love the cold weather outfit! I'm always on the look out for casual, cute cold (read: don't mind it getting DESTROYED due to ice & snow) weather emsembles and that is at least a 5.


----------



## jennyx0

Yup! She looks her best when she has no/little make up on.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She really just has averse reactions to the red carpet I'm convinced! When she dresses up she bombs! When she's more casual she's so pretty!




I definitely think she's a casual girl too. Although, she's worn some amazing Armani and Versace gowns....


----------



## Swanky

I usually like her gowns. . . just not her head, LOL! When she's dressed up and tries to make pouty faces and poses, it's just all wrong.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^She's more natural in candids, true. But really, who isn't? Have you ever seen video of people posing for photogs on red carpets and press lines? It looks pretty ridiculous! I guess it really is like a photoshoot, like another performance, but sometimes, it's cringeworthy!


----------



## platinum_girly

I LOVE that coat that she has on, gorge!


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She really just has averse reactions to the red carpet I'm convinced! When she dresses up she bombs! When she's more casual she's so pretty!



I agree. She looks great casual.


----------



## Contessa

swanky mama of three said:


> i usually like her gowns. . . Just not her head, lol! When she's dressed up and tries to make pouty faces and poses, it's just all wrong.


 
lol


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox grabs dinner with some friends at Italian restaurant Nello on Friday (February 4) in New York City.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress is in town filming her latest movie, Friends with Kids, along with Jon Hamm and Kristen Wiig, which is written and directed by Jons longtime girlfriend Jennifer Westfeldt.
> 
> Megan will also be working on The Crossing, in which shell play a wife who has to smuggle drugs across the U.S.-Mexico border in order to save her kidnapped husband.
> 
> In case you missed it, check out some baby photos of Megan that she posted on her Facebook page!
























Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

The combination of the sweats, boots, jacket, shirt and then the really done, pretty hair is really doing it for me!


----------



## platinum_girly

^She does look ace, the prettiest that i have seen her in a while, that eye make-up is just perfect for her


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^It's the perfect combination of how she looks best dressed (casual) and really nicely done hair and makeup that suits her!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Are you ladies serious about liking this outfit?  I don't see anything positive about it.


----------



## thatscute

Pinkpuff09 said:


> Are you ladies serious about liking this outfit?  I don't see anything positive about it.


 
I was just gonna say that ...?


----------



## PrincessTingTing

She actually reminds me of Octomom here...I think she has had too much work done...I can never really understand why she would do that to herself - such a shame.


----------



## TwiggyStar

Pinkpuff09 said:


> Are you ladies serious about liking this outfit?  I don't see anything positive about it.



Seriously! Sweats, especially for going out, is a huge no no!


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

As far as her baby pictures, she really grew into her features. The last couple pics of her look great!


----------



## HauteMama

She's starting to look like the Joker, IMO. That mouth is all kinds of wrong. And sweats, big ol' snow boots and a plaid shirt to go out? Not in my world.


----------



## candypants1100

love her make up


----------



## MichelleAntonia

TwiggyStar said:


> Seriously! Sweats, especially for going out, is a huge no no!


 

I don't think so. I go out in nice sweats all the time. I don't see anything wrong with it. As long as they fit nice and they're not dirty, what's wrong with them? They're in the vein of the urban/sporty style, I like that.


----------



## Swanky

http://justjared.buzznet.com/






















Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green pick up some drinks from a super food juice bar on Thursday (February 11) in Los Feliz, Calif.

The 24-year-old actress latest movie is Passion Play, which will be released on Blu-ray & DVD on May 24, 2011.

According to the official description, The last thing washed-up jazz musician Nate Pool (Academy Award-nominee Mickey Rourke, The Wrestler) wanted to do was betray sinister gangster Happy Shannon (Academy-Award-nominee Bill Murray, Lost in Translation). But it may be the last thing he does unless he can deliver Lily (Megan Fox, Transformers), a beautiful and mysterious carnival sideshow attraction.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pinkpuff09 said:


> Are you ladies serious about liking this outfit?  I don't see anything positive about it.


----------



## KristyDarling

IMHO, she really should just *not* wear makeup, ever. It calls way too much attention to the fake lips/cheeks and makes her look about 15 years older. When she goes totally natural, the PS is not as obvious. She looks SO pretty and angelic without makeup, even despite all the unnecessary procedures.


----------



## Swanky

Ita


----------



## Jayne1

^ You're right - she does look incredibly cute when dressed down with no make-up.


----------



## missgiannina

Jayne1 said:


> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2011/02/fox-juice/megan-fox-drinks-food-juice-with-brian-austin-green-01.jpg
> 
> ^ You're right - she does look incredibly cute when dressed down with no make-up.



she really does!


----------



## sweetfacespout

ilove6kies said:


> She actually reminds me of Octomom here...I think she has had too much work done...I can never really understand why she would do that to herself - such a shame.


She does look like Octomom, imo.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

That dog in the background!!!!  Awwww!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and Jon Hamm hit the ski slopes on Thursday (February 17) at St. Peters Ski Resort in Warwick, New York.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress snowboarded as she shot scenes for her new movie with Jon, Friends With Kids! Jons longtime love, Jennifer Westfeldt, is directing the project, which also stars Kristen Wiig.
> 
> Late last week, Megan was spotted picking up drinks from a juice bar with hubby Brian Austin Green.

















Source: JustJared


----------



## Star*kitten

^she looks cute there


----------



## Swanky

Ahhh, I think she's looking mutant again 

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Kristen Wiig though!!!


----------



## Charles

I have a slight crush on Kristen Wiig, so this will be a fun movie for me.


----------



## Swanky

She's a genius, which one do you have a crush on, her Target character? 

No! The a-hole!? She's cute as that role!


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks good.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox is shielded behind an umbrella held by husband Brian Austin Green as she leaves her trailer on the set of Friends with Kids on Friday (January 18) in Bronx, New York.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress has been hard at work on the film for the past few weeks.
> 
> The day before, Megan and costar Jon Hamm filmed scenes for the flick on the ski slopes of St. Peters Ski Resort in Warwick, New York.
























Source: JustJared


----------



## Swanky

Kinda cute, but kinda weird that her DH is following her around set


----------



## missgiannina

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Kinda cute, but *kinda weird that her DH is following her around set*


 yea ive never seen that before


----------



## uhkiwi

^^^he's the PUH!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

*Megan Fox on the set of Friends With Kids on Feb 17th*


















source


----------



## flsurfergirl3

he is so yummy.


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ He really has aged well..


----------



## candypants1100

really? i dont get his appeal. her tho, i think she's so pretty.... even in sweats- i mean who looks that good in sweats?!


----------



## platinum_girly

Armani Jeans AD 2011:










On the set of Friends with Kids in New York February 17, 2011:





Source: StarStyle


----------



## kiwishopper

He looks a little like Joshua Jackson (Dawson Creek, Fringe) too! Both men aged very well


----------



## coconutsboston

Looks like they edited her thumbnails again in the Armani ads, lol!


----------



## mk78

^^Too funny!!


----------



## angelnyc89

^^


----------



## MichelleAntonia




----------



## Tangerine

Wow the commercial is soo gorgeous!!





It def makes me want to buy stuff now. Mission accomplished!


----------



## platinum_girly

The advert is very sexy, i like it. But honestly i would of preferred to see a celeb like Mila kunis in it....


----------



## TwiggyStar

She looks pretty in the commercial, but I find her tattoos rather unattractive..


----------



## Tangerine

platinum_girly said:


> The advert is very sexy, i like it. But honestly i would of preferred to see a celeb like Mila kunis in it....



They are fairly similar in look/ general vibe, aren't they?


----------



## Jahpson

coconutsboston said:


> Looks like they edited her thumbnails again in the Armani ads, lol!



*dead*

I had to go back and look and your right! ROFLMFAO

ETA: she is *24* years old? WHATT??????????


----------



## platinum_girly

Tangerine said:


> They are fairly similar in look/ general vibe, aren't they?


 
I really don't see that. The resemblance ends at them both being brunette to me...


----------



## Pinkpuff09

TwiggyStar said:


> She looks pretty in the commercial, but I find her tattoos rather unattractive..



I agree. Maybe one tattoo on her back would look good (the one on her shoulder blade, for example), but all of them together are too excessive.



Tangerine said:


> They are fairly similar in look/ general vibe, aren't they?



I don't think they look alike at all. Even their vibes are different to me. They both like dressing sexy, but they are different kinds of sexy. And that's really all I see in common between the two.


----------



## angelnyc89

Pinkpuff09 said:


> I agree. Maybe one tattoo on her back would look good (the one on her shoulder blade, for example), *but all of them together are too excessive.*
> 
> I don't think they look alike at all. Even their vibes are different to me. They both like dressing sexy, but they are different kinds of sexy. And that's really all I see in common between the two.



I agree, I think its cause there just all so big, maybe placement too.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I've always been a fan of tattoos that cover a large area of the body, sleeves, chest and back pieces, etc, so I like her tattoos. I think it would be really rad if she got some design that connected them all


----------



## coconutsboston

Jahpson said:


> *dead*
> 
> I had to go back and look and your right! ROFLMFAO
> 
> ETA: she is *24* years old? WHATT??????????


 
Wow, I didn't know she was only 24 years old either!  I was thinking 26+!!!


----------



## Pinkpuff09

coconutsboston said:


> Wow, I didn't know she was only 24 years old either!  I was thinking 26+!!!



It's all the plastic surgery... 
Such a shame.


----------



## angelnyc89

Pinkpuff09 said:


> It's all the plastic surgery...
> Such a shame.



 She would've looked her age, but the ps messed up her face.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox picks up some items at the Madison boutique along Melrose Avenue on Friday (March 11) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> The 24-year-old kept it casual for her shopping trip in a pair of jeans, flip-flops, hat, and a button-down shirt.
> 
> Earlier this week, reports surfaced that Megans upcoming film, Passion Play, was going straight to DVD but the movie will be getting a theatrical release.
> 
> The drama-thriller, which also stars Mickey Rourke, will open in limited theaters in New York and Los Angeles on May 6, Variety reports.





















Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Yup her Passion Play movie went straight to DVD. She looks nice.


----------



## TwiggyStar

I'm not a fan of her casual clothes, she's always kind of sloppy looking to me.  Maybe if she threw on a pair of wedges or something instead of flip flops.  I do think she is gorgeous though, her skin looks great in those pics too!


----------



## angelnyc89

^or flats, she over does the casual looks but definitely pulls it off.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I love that last look! Everything but the flip flops. I don't like them on anyone, most of all me. LOL


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox dons a black wig and shows off her tattoos in a cutout dress in these pics from Armani Codes ad campaign.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress is the new face for the fashion brands fragrance.
> 
> Megan is also featured in ads for Emporio Armani underwear and Armani Jeans. Check out her sexy video for the Spring/Summer 2011 collection!
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK of Megans Armani Code fragrance pics?
















Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Hmmm.. I like the Armani Jeans and Emporio Armani lingerie ads better


----------



## angelnyc89

I think she is better as a model than an actress for now.


----------



## missgiannina

angelnyc89 said:


> I think she is better as a model than an actress for now.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox is in negotiations to star in a new Judd Apatow comedy!
> 
> The 24-year-old actress would join Paul Rudd and Leslie Mann, who are reprising their Knocked Up roles as husband and wife. Megans role is still under wraps.
> 
> Megan recently wrapped work on Friends With Kids with Jon Hamm and Kristen Wiig.
> 
> DO YOU THINK this is a good project for Megan to star in?



Source: JustJared


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox has the same waist size as her 8-year-old stepson Kassius after she put herself on a strict 1,000 calorie-a-day diet, reports NOW. Weighing just 7st 4lb and with her waist measuring 23in, Megan's curves vanished: 'She's wearing tiny jeans. Meg might like the way her body looks, but her legs are too thin and she won't listen to anyone who tries to tell her to put on weight.
> 
> She's always been known for her curves, but really likes her new waif image. She's happy with the way she looks and says she's eating balanced meals.' She starts the day with a seaweed and vitamin energy shake,
> 
> Then has sushi for lunch & steamed chicken or fish for dinner, avoiding carbs: 'Megan loves sushi. She's not eating anything bad, just not eating enough.' She also does a vinegar cleanse.



Source: OceanUP


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Wow..


----------



## platinum_girly

At San Fernando Valley March 13, 2011:






Source: StarStyle


----------



## *Prada*

This woman is so sexy!!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I love the top half of her outfit!!*~*


----------



## mk78

Her boobs are gone!! She really does look very fragile and weak. I think she needs some sun to add colour to her pale skin, and some hearty meal spoon fed into her to revive those slight but somewhat there curves she once had! It's one thing to naturally be thin and waif like regardless of how much you scoff down, but to choose to be so is sad.


----------



## angelnyc89

mk78 said:


> Her boobs are gone!! She really does look very fragile and weak. I think she needs some sun to add colour to her pale skin, and some hearty meal spoon fed into her to revive those slight but somewhat there curves she once had! *It's one thing to naturally be thin and waif like regardless of how much you scoff down, but to choose to be so is sad.*



Very true!


----------



## coconutsboston

Maybe she just looks that thin because she usually goes out in slouchy clothes that mask how skinny she really is?


----------



## Tangerine

She certainly is slight and angular, but I don't think so looks that different from before... maybe 5lbs off if that.

I think she looked fine in the latest armani ads. Certainly not any thinner than anyone in the Victoria's Secret catalog.  I know I would watch what I ate and work out a little more if I knew I was going to be photographed in my underwear, no matter where I was starting from.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I'd probably not ingest a carb for months beforehand  And even still, they'd have to coax me out of the broom closet on the photoshoot set to get me in front of the camera in something THAT skimpy.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox holds hands with hubby Brian Austin Green as they arrive at the Staples Center on Sunday (April 3) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The happy couple watched as the L.A. Lakers took on the Denver Nuggets! Although the home team lost 90-95, the game was packed with celebs.
> 
> Also pictured inside and attending the game: Ellen Pompeo and hubby Chris Ivery, Will Ferrell, Adam Levine and girlfriend Anne V, Anna Paquin, Eliza Dushku and beau Rick Fox, and Jessica Szohr!












Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Both looking great, as usual!


----------



## Jahpson

she always looks so pleasant to see the paps


----------



## Swanky

her face looks weird again to me.


----------



## thatscute

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> her face looks weird again to me.


 
yep, me too.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Check out the trailer for Megan Foxs upcoming film Passion Play, which hits theaters on May 6!
> 
> Synopsis: Nate (Mickey Rourke), a down-on-his-luck jazz trumpeters life changes when he meets Lily (Fox), the star of a carnival sideshow attraction. What makes Lily so special is the fact that she has beautiful, real wings on display for the world to see. As these two damaged souls fall for each other, their happiness is threatened when sleek and menacing gangster Happy Shannon (Bill Murray) decides he wants Lily for himself.
> 
> The film will have a very short theatrical to home video release window as it will hit DVD shelves on May 31.





Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## Pfnille

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



Meaning nothing bad - I do think she is stunning and she seems so wonderfully personal in interviews - but why is her face looking so fat lately? Fat injections? She used to have really pretty cheekbones and a slim face to match her body, but now she's suddenly sorta fat-faced?


----------



## nastasja

Pfnille said:


> Meaning nothing bad - I do think she is stunning and she seems so wonderfully personal in interviews - but why is her face looking so fat lately? Fat injections? She used to have really pretty cheekbones and a slim face to match her body, but now she's suddenly sorta fat-faced?


 
Agree. She's looking very Laura Flynn Boyle in the face.


----------



## Swanky

when an actress gets too thin their face looks old and gaunt.  They add fillers to puff up the lines and then look like they're bloated. . .  lose/lose sitch.


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> when an actress gets too thin their face looks old and gaunt.  They add fillers to puff up the lines and then look like they're bloated. . .  lose/lose sitch.



Very true!  I see the pattern of the underweight celebrities trying to recapture the youthful plumpness and end up looking bloated.  

I agree with the poster that said she looks like Laura Flynn Boyle. I totally see that.

I still think Megan is gorgeous, but I honestly mourn for the way she looked a few years back.  She was at the height of feminine beauty and now she looks altered, a caricature of her beautiful former self!


----------



## Pfnille

killerlife said:


> Agree. She's looking very Laura Flynn Boyle in the face.



You so read my mind! Oh, I wish that she stops with the little tweaks on her face. And lips. I think it has gone too far. She has told numerous times about her self-loathing so perhaps she can't stop? 
But, like at the Jonah Hex premiere where she looked completely different, I hope that this fades as well and she won't get it done again. I miss her stunning cheekbones and jawline.


----------



## coconutsboston

gosh, I didn't realize this until it was mentioned!  I used to WANT her feminine face, but now the weird "chunky" face just doesn't do it for me.  I already have the puffed up face by no fault of my own, I would have happily given her some fat to inject!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

killerlife said:


> Agree. She's looking very Laura Flynn Boyle in the face.



Yes. She needs to stop before she ruins her gorgeous face.


----------



## shesnochill

So happy she's in another film. I can't wait to watch it.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox attends the Long Beach Grand Prix on Saturday (April 16) in Long Beach, Calif.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress was there to support her hubby Brian Austin Green, who was participating in the Celebrity Race.
> 
> Also participating in the race: Kevin Jonas and Frankie Muniz.
> 
> True Bloods Stephen Moyer was supposed to participate, but he pulled out of the race after his car hit the side wall and flipped over during Fridays qualifying round. He made it out of his car uninjured.




















Source: JustJared


----------



## Pfnille

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



Well, she still looks pretty indeed. That's nice to see  Just has that Lara Flynn Boyle look to her. I hope for it to fade more so she'll really get those to-die-for cheekbones back. 
Doesn't her tattoo look a little washed out? Can they fade?


----------



## platinum_girly

Pfnille said:


> Doesn't her tattoo look a little washed out? Can they fade?


 
I thought that, i wonder if she is undergoing the laser surgery sessions in order to remove it?


----------



## Pfnille

platinum_girly said:


> I thought that, i wonder if she is undergoing the laser surgery sessions in order to remove it?



Hmm... She's almost trying to unbecome Megan Fox.
I know she wanted the one on her wrist removed because it was done by an artist who was high, she said once, but the Marilyn one is great.


----------



## platinum_girly

^I feel like maybe she is evolving, she seems to want to move away from that "don't give a f$%k" sex kitten that she was before and maybe be seen as a mature, relaxed woman and maybe be taken more seriously as an actress...?


----------



## KristyDarling

Sigh. It's really very sad to look at her.  Yes it's still a pretty face, but she looks so AGED. She looks so much like those 50-55 year old ladies who have injected so much filler that their faces are all doughy, puffy, and bloated. The more stuff she does to her face, the faker and older she looks. Fortunately for her, she had all the beautiful raw material to work with so empirically speaking she still looks attractive, but it's a pity she is.....so DONE-looking. It puts 15 years on her.


----------



## Jahpson

yeah she doesnt look as stunning as she use to. idk, her face looks rather puffy! i dont like it


----------



## Bentley1

In that second picture, she looks like Morticia from the Adam's Family.

She does NOT look 24 whatsoever!  She looks well into her 30s with the weird face she has created for herself.

Side angles she looks a bit better, but the head on pictures, she looks hard. 

Such a shame


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I agree that surgery was unnecessary, but I don't think she looks THAT bad. To say she looks old or ugly is a huge exaggeration. In fact, I don't think either applies at all. She just looks... _different. _


----------



## Pfnille

^ Agree. She doesn't look bad at all. She's still very pretty, but there is something different about her.

Picture of her and BAG at the race: http://megan-fox.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Megan-Fox_NET.Megan_@_the_Toyota_Grand_Prix_of_Long_Beach.04_16_2011.HQ_.1.jpg


----------



## Swanky

She wasn't beautiful before and ugly after, true.  But she's not nearly as pretty now and unfortunately she added a decade to her face by jacking w/ it.  I think that's all people are saying.


----------



## bisousx

She still looks stunning in most of her pics... just not at certain angles.


----------



## TwiggyStar

I think she's still pretty, it's just sad to see her mess with her face so much when she was so pretty to begin with.  It looks like she cut her hair in the latest pics, I like her hair longer, she has pretty hair.


----------



## Bentley1

Who said she looked "old" or "ugly" ??  

Saying she doesn't look 24, which she doesn't, IMO or saying she looks aged and harder than pre-whatever she did, isn't saying she is old or ugly.  

She does look older and not as attractive as before.  Kinda obvious when looking at the before and after comparison pics some have posted here.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I wasn't referring to anyone in particular _here_. People on other forums have been really mean though


----------



## Bentley1

^ Yeah, I can imagine that.  People definitely tend to over-exaggerate.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox heads to Marmalade Cafe with a gal pal on Tuesday (April 11) at The Grove in Los Angeles.
> 
> Mickey Rourke, who worked with the 24-year-old actress in Passion Play, recently apologized for bashing the film and smirking when talking about Megan.
> 
> When I talked to you, I was at a party. It was loud and crowded, I was in a sh-tty mood and I was trying to get rid of your reporter, he told NY Mag.
> 
> [Passion Play director] Mitch [Glazer] is one of my best friends since we were kids. I loved working with him and would do it again tomorrow. I dont know why I said that stupid sh-t. I love Mitch, I love Megan. My bad, Mickey added.

























Source: JustJared


----------



## candypants1100

her legs are so thin!! i really like her outfit


----------



## thatscute

wow her tattoo is wayy lighter


----------



## jennyx0

^I didn't even notice it!


----------



## Bentley1

Anyone know what jeans she's wearing?  Really cute!


----------



## beastofthefields

She's starting to look scrawny and skinny and in some of these pics she looks really grubby.  She looks like a very skinny version of nigella lawson.  I used to find her very sexy, I really dont right now, she's lost her lustre.


----------



## nillacobain

thatscute said:


> wow her tattoo is wayy lighter


 

I *think* she's having it removed. I agree... is way too lighter.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I totally missed what Mickey Rourke said about her...


----------



## shoptilludrop4

thatscute said:


> wow her tattoo is wayy lighter



i was thinking that too i wonder if she is doing laser on it.. it looks almost gone


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her face goes thru swollen phases.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

heres a pic of her tattoo from a bit ago http://www.just-whatever.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/meganfox_tattoos_article3.jpg


----------



## bisousx

Pfnille said:


> Hmm... She's almost trying to unbecome Megan Fox.
> I know she wanted the one on her wrist removed because it was done by an artist who was high, she said once, but the Marilyn one is great.



She's probably trying to increase her chances of getting a good acting role.


----------



## imgg

She doesn't have that sex-kitten look anymore- she actually has a more innocent look to her now.  I'm not sure why, but I like her.  Still think she looks pretty, but wish both she and her doc would have left her face alone.

I love her body.  She is very thin but not too skinny.  It works with her delicate features.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green pose for pictures at the 50th Anniversary party of the Jaguar E-Type on Wednesday (April 20) at NYCs IAC Building.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress and her 37-year-old hunky husband celebrated the cars birthday in style as they posed for many pictures with fans.
> 
> Megan recently wrapped up filming Friends With Kids, a comedy also starring Jon Hamm and Kristen Wiig, set to be released in 2012!





















Source: JustJared


----------



## Tangerine

Looking really good! A famous couple I really like (and there aren't many)


----------



## platinum_girly

Armani Code Sport Fragrance launch at Mondrian Soho on April 20, 2011 in New York City:





Source: StarStyle


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Oooh I like the new pics!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I don't get why celebs don't wear their wedding ring/band.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox helps launch the Armani Code Sport Fragrance at Mondrian Soho on Thursday (April 20) in New York City.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress stars in the commercials for Armani Code Sport, which radiates freshness, excitement, adrenaline and seduction at the same time, with its aromatic and woody composition. It refreshes with invigorating notes of lemon, mandarin and three kinds of mint, and opiates with gray amber (ambrox), ginger and vetiver.
> 
> A new video documenting the making of the commercial with Megan was recently released.
























Source: JustJared


----------



## Pfnille

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



Wow! 
She looks amazing. That color is great on her, and I love the dress. Everything works - her makeup is gorgeous as well. 
Glad to see her face and lip fillers have calmed down a little. Hope it stays that way


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Wowww Megan looks amazing!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LoveMyMarc said:


> I don't get why celebs don't wear their wedding ring/band.



I don't know if it's just a celeb thing. My parents don't wear theirs and haven't for most of their 35 year marriage.


----------



## coconutsboston

Wow, she looks strange in those Armani pics above!  Some cross between bobble-head-y and missing half her neck.  I can't figure it out.


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks less plastic.


----------



## Pfnille

Btw, did anyone see this old interview of her? Super cute. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAnVrRQdj98


----------



## Bentley1

She still looks weird.  I think Brian is the better looking of the twosome at the moment.  

At least until the REAL Megan comes up.


----------



## Jahpson

she looks....yeah


----------



## angelnyc89

Bentley1 said:


> She still looks weird.  *I think Brian is the better looking of the twosome at the moment.  *
> 
> At least until the REAL Megan comes up.



He looks really good, way better than her. He looks really good at that party (with them both).


----------



## coffeebeene

Pfnille said:


> Btw, did anyone see this old interview of her? Super cute.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAnVrRQdj98



she's stunning in this interview...she looked amazing back then


----------



## Bentley1

angelnyc89 said:


> He looks really good, way better than her. He looks really good at that party (with them both).



Yeah, which is sad because he's what 12+ years older than her, yet his face looks much more attractive and his body more fit, not just skin and bones.

I wonder if he notices the difference in her and whether or not he likes it.  Curious to know if he's supportive of this transformation she's gone through in the past few years???


----------



## hipmama

Looks like she's finally getting rid of that Marilyn tattoo on her arm. It's much lighter now than any previous pics.


----------



## KristyDarling

I don't know. Her face in the Armani pix looks....mask-like? Maybe she's just faking a smile.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, which is sad because he's what 12+ years older than her, yet his face looks much more attractive and his body more fit, not just skin and bones.
> 
> I wonder if he notices the difference in her and whether or not he likes it.  Curious to know if he's supportive of this transformation she's gone through in the past few years???




Age has been very, very kind to that man  He looks better with each passing year. Many men do, but him especially


----------



## bisousx

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, which is sad because he's what 12+ years older than her, yet his face looks much more attractive and his body more fit, not just skin and bones.
> 
> I wonder if he notices the difference in her and whether or not he likes it.  Curious to know if he's supportive of this transformation she's gone through in the past few years???



Plastic surgery is always a risk. You never know how it's going to turn out no matter how much you pay or how talented the doctor is... so likely, he understood that as an actress, you have to tweak your face and body constantly. But whether he likes the results... who knows. I think old Megan was definitely sexier.


----------



## Bentley1

^I'm just shocked she felt the need to "tweak" her face in her early 20's.  Especially being as gorgeous as she was.  What more did she want?  

Around the first Transformer that she did, she was at her peak in beauty. She should of left it alone, there was nothing to fix.


----------



## bisousx

I agree


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Who knows why? Maybe there's insane pressure we can't even imagine exists, even for someone like Megan Fox. Maybe she caved to it, there's no way to tell why she did it. But surely it wasn't because she truly NEEDED it. What 25 year old ever really needs plastic surgery? Unless they've been scarred/something unfortunate altered their features.


----------



## Swanky

You can't rationalize it. . . . these girls are under a great amount of pressure.  When you combine that w/ someone who could be very self-conscious or not confident. . . 
this is what you get IMO.  Chasing perfection.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and hubby Brian Austin Green arrive at the Staples Center for a Lakers game on Tuesday (April 26) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress and Brian, 37, were just two of a handful of celebs who watched the home team defeat the New Orleans Hornets 106-90 in Game 5 of the playoff series.
> 
> The couple both showed their support by wearing Lakers t-shirts. Megan also sported a cap with Kobe Bryants number, 24!
> 
> The day before, the Megan and Brian grabbed a healthy meal together at Fresh Bites.





















Source: JustJared


----------



## Tangerine

Weird, his text tattoo looks lighter too......


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I noticed that too


----------



## Charles

Like Megan's outfit...don't like the hat.


----------



## jennyx0

-___- I want her stomach!! But not her face anymore...it looks so "done" like somebody else stated.


----------



## angelnyc89

I guess they regret their tattoos...


----------



## Jahpson

NO thanks to Meg's look


----------



## Bentley1

I actually think she looks really cute in hats and I love her jeans (wonder what brand they are? ).  She does the casual, sporty look really well.  

Whoever said she looked like Laura Flynn Boyle several pages back is dead on though.  Its uncanny.

And why did she cut her hair?  Or did she just have the extensions removed?  She's much sexier with the longer hair she had.


----------



## gwendolen

Bentley1 said:


> I actually think she looks really cute in hats and I love her jeans (wonder what brand they are? ).  She does the casual, sporty look really well.
> 
> Whoever said she looked like Laura Flynn Boyle several pages back is dead on though.  Its uncanny.
> 
> And why did she cut her hair?  Or did she just have the extensions removed?  She's much sexier with the longer hair she had.




I think her jeans might be Dylan George. Not sure though.


----------



## Bentley1

^ Thanks I'm gonna look into those jeans.  Love them!


----------



## Swanky

Did she actually fold up and iron that tee so it bares her tummy?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and Mickey Rourke have a heart-to-heart in this new clip from Passion Play, exclusively provided for JustJared.com readers.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress plays an angel under the thumb of a ruthless gangster (Bill Murray) who is saved by a trumpet player down on his luck (Rourke). Kelly Lynch (Drugstore Cowboy) and Rhys Ifans also star.
> 
> Passion Play will hit theaters on May 6 in New York and L.A. For more from the film, follow it on Twitter or Like it on Facebook - exclusive new images have just been posted to the fan page!




















Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

What is the movie about? It kind of looks like a magic show type of thing...


----------



## angelnyc89

Passion Play:



> Restrained by a ruthless gangster (Bill Murray), gorgeous Lily (Megan Fox), a circus freak whose incredible wings make her look like an angel, yearns for freedom. After crossing paths with the trapped beauty, down-on-his-luck musician Nate (Mickey Rourke) commits himself to rescuing her. The directorial debut of established screenwriter Mitch Glazer, this unconventional love story also stars Rhys Ifans, Kelly Lynch and Bud Cort.


----------



## Swanky

I re-shocked everytime I see her age posted.


----------



## nastasja

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Did she actually fold up and iron that tee so it bares her tummy?


I didn't even notice that the first time. Good eye. And yes, it would seem so


----------



## Bentley1

All else aside that's currently going on with her face, her skin is luminous.


----------



## Swanky

I agree   She seems so grumpy though.


----------



## KristyDarling

I have to ask. Are those real? They don't look it -- kinda far apart and extra-round.


----------



## chinkee21

her breasts must've hurt in that last dress.


----------



## Charles

Bentley1 said:


> I actually think she looks really cute in hats and I love her jeans (wonder what brand they are? ).  She does the casual, sporty look really well.



I think she looks super cute in a hat.  I just don't like who her hat supports.


----------



## nillacobain

jennyx0 said:


> -___-* I want her stomach!!* But not her face anymore...it looks so "done" like somebody else stated.


 
Me too!!


----------



## Bentley1

Charles said:


> I think she looks super cute in a hat.  I just don't like who her hat supports.



ohhh, got it! Makes sense!


----------



## Monoi

She looks so unhappy in the lakes pic.


----------



## Jahpson

Mickey is killing me with that too tight suit


----------



## coconutsboston

She really does look SO unhappy in those Lakers photos!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I suspect she really, really wants to be left alone. She seems to abhor the paps


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green go out for pizza together at Lucifers on Sunday (May 1) in Los Feliz, Calif.
> 
> The 24-year-old actress and her husband made a stop at Rite Aid after dining together.
> 
> Last week, JustJared.com posted an exclusive clip of Megan and Mickey Rourke in their new movie, Passion Play! The film will hit theaters on May 6 in New York and Los Angeles.





















Source: JustJared


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i don't get her grungy style. idk but her undies look like they peeked out in the Lakers pic and the crop top is blech. can't she find a more feminine hat?!


----------



## shesnochill

she can wear anything & still look great to me.

a pretty girl like her can wear ANYTHING and still be pretty.. sigh! jellis!


----------



## Bentley1

I dunno, I kinda like her disheveled look.  I like it a lot more than when she dresses up and looks too severe.

Wonder why she rarely wears her e-ring or wedding band, though.  Brian always has his on.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ITA. Somehow she's a lot prettier to me like that


----------



## bridurkin

Bentley1 said:


> Wonder why she rarely wears her e-ring or wedding band, though.  Brian always has his on.



I noticed that too...especially since hers is so pretty.  You would think she would always have it on!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox dries her nails after getting a manicure and pedicure at a local salon on Monday (May 2) in Los Angeles.
> 
> After her appointment, the 24-year-old actress was then picked up by hubby Brian Austin Green and left in their Range Rover.
> 
> The day before, Megan and Brian grabbed some pizza at Lucifers in Los Feliz.
> 
> In case you missed it, be sure to check out a sneak peek of Megan and Mickey Rourke in their upcoming film, Passion Play, which hits select theaters this Friday in L.A. and NYC!




















Source: JustJared


----------



## gsmom

so sad what she has done to her appearance. the brunette version of Heidi Montag


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and hubby Brian Austin Green head into the Staples Center for a L.A. Lakers game on Wednesday (May 4) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The couple watched the Dallas Mavericks defeat the home team 93-81 in Game 2 of the playoff series.
> 
> Last week, Megan, 24, and Brian, 37, attended another Lakers game together and showed their support by wearing the teams t-shirts and baseball caps.
> 
> On Monday, Megan indulged in some pampering by getting a manicure and pedicure at a nail salon.




















Source: JustJared


----------



## nillacobain

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared


 

Cute jeans.


----------



## Monoi

such a duck mouth..she looks weird..


----------



## shoptilludrop4

i have two tattoo's and on tuesday i went to get laser removal.. the older the tattoo the faster it will fade after one session.. but tattoos do not fade.. obviously after 20 years or so they look a lot lighter and if she was super tan that the tan would make it fade but she def looks like she had laser cause you can see the lines broken up thats what laser does.. i think she goes to the same clinic i do .. i spotted her at casa vega early this year.. and the clinic is down the street. also you have to wait 8 weeks between each session but she could have asked them to just fade it which could take 1-2 sessions .. hope that answers anyones questions about her tat


----------



## Belle49

I may be the only one to think this, but I think he's to HOT for her lol


----------



## Bentley1

As usual, I love her jeans.


----------



## Jahpson

the girl cant help it if she doesnt know how to dress


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*She looks cute going to the game...her style is a little plain for my taste, but she dresses for herself which is a rare thing in Hollywood. Love that about her...  *~*


----------



## Bentley1

Yah, not a fan of those green rubber flip flops she often wears.  But I love her jeans/t shirt outfits.  She looks older when she is too fussy with her outfits (awards shows, premieres, etc.)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

They  must have season tickets! I like the latest pics


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Belle49 said:


> I may be the only one to think this, but I think he's to HOT for her lol




I'm gonna have to agree, not to say I don't think she's out of this world beautiful. I just have quite a massive thing for him, lol


----------



## angelnyc89

Her tattoo looks more faded.


----------



## ByeKitty

You're right... She's probably having laser removal..






Source: BellaSugar


----------



## TwiggyStar

But why that tattoo? Why only Marilyn?  That is the thing I find weird, especially since she's said she wanted the one on her wrist removed before, but that one is still as dark as ever.


----------



## coconutsboston

If she's having it removed anyway, why not just cover it up with some tattoo concealer instead of letting it look weird like it does in that picture above?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Maybe it rubs off? IDK. 

Is laser removal the kind that's insanely painful?


----------



## coconutsboston

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^Maybe it rubs off? IDK.
> 
> Is laser removal the kind that's insanely painful?


 
Yep, not sure if you watch RHC, but they showed Tamra having it done on several of hers.

Edit:  I use tattoo concealer (Kat Von D), not because I have tats, but because it's amazing as undereye concealer =)


----------



## minababe

In candids she looks always sloppy and her face is really really not cute at all. she looks totally different with professional make up in movies or at events, than she looks kind of pretty, but for me everyone can look pretty with professional make up. so she isn't attractive or pretty irl.


----------



## kittenslingerie

coconutsboston said:


> If she's having it removed anyway, why not just cover it up with some tattoo concealer instead of letting it look weird like it does in that picture above?



I had my tattoo lasered off and the process causes a lot of peeling. So makeup would be pretty pointless.
And to the other question about pain, yes it hurts pretty bad even with a high pain tolerance. The first few zaps feel like someone is slinging a rubber band at you, then it starts getting much worse like a cigerette burning you over and over.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and husband Brian Austin Green catch a flight out of town from LAX airport on Tuesday (May 17).
> 
> The Passion Play actress and her hubby kept a low profile and went undercover in baseball caps.
> 
> Megan celebrated her 25th birthday on Monday - happy belated birthday!!
> 
> Passion Play, where Megan stars opposite Mickey Rourke, is now in theaters in New York and L.A. - be sure to follow the films official account on Twitter to keep up with the latest details!
> 
> FYI: As of last week, Dish Network subscribers can rent Passion Play on demand.
















Source: JustJared


----------



## imgg

My DH and I tried to watch passion play over the weekend.  What a horrible movie. It was terribly written and very choppy.  After 40 minutes we had to turn it off it was so boring.   I like Megan, but maybe she needs a better agent or something...She did look pretty in the movie though.


----------



## Jahpson

what are we suppose to be looking at? She looks like any girl about to board an airplane! lol


----------



## angelnyc89

Jahpson said:


> what are we suppose to be looking at? She looks like any girl about to board an airplane! lol


----------



## coconutsboston

I don't like the lighter hair on her.  (Or the green flip flops perpetually making their appearance)


----------



## Bentley1

Jahpson said:


> what are we suppose to be looking at? She looks like any girl about to board an airplane! lol



Too funny!!!!!


----------



## Bentley1

coconutsboston said:


> I don't like the lighter hair on her.  (*Or the green flip flops perpetually making their appearance)*



Omg, exactly!! I said that awhile back.  Thank goodness someone else noticed.

Not sure what's up with her green flip flops, she wears them with everything.  Maybe Brian should of gifted her some new flip flops on her b-day yesterday!
resents


----------



## Bentley1

I'm surprised he's not carrying her bigger bag for her.  Her 90 pound frame looks like its struggling under the weight of the bags.


----------



## coconutsboston

Bentley1 said:


> Omg, exactly!! I said that awhile back. Thank goodness someone else noticed.
> 
> Not sure what's up with her green flip flops, she wears them with everything. Maybe Brian should of gifted her some new flip flops on her b-day yesterday!
> resents


 
Maybe get her some Rainbows that actually match some things!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

That's what I like about her. Here's this out of this world beautiful girl, but she blends in with the rest of the world. Goes to show that there's beauty amongst the masses too.. it's not JUST in Hollywood. It goes relatively undetected because we expect the most "beautiful" people to only be on screen, in magazines, etc.


----------



## Bentley1

MichelleAntonia said:


> That's what I like about her. Here's this out of this world beautiful girl, but she blends in with the rest of the world.* Goes to show that there's beauty amongst the masses too.. it's not JUST in Hollywood*. It goes relatively undetected because we expect the most "beautiful" people to only be on screen, in magazines, etc.



Hmm, interesting.  I tend to find the "most beautiful" people to be random girls/boys women/men that I see out and about in the streets without tons of hair/makeup, etc.  I'd never assume that just b/c someone is physically beautiful, they are automatically going to be an actor/singer/model.  So definitely, there is "beauty amongst the masses." 

Living in LA, I have ran into celebrities out shopping, dining, etc. and they typically underwhelm me from what I "expected" them to look like. I think many people have come to realize that the reason stars are deemed as the most attractive people is because of plastic surgery, professional hair/make-up/stylist, air brushing, etc.  

Just the like hamburger that looks unbelievable in the advertisement, but when you get your hamburger, it looks nothing like the picture. 

I gotta say though that before all this tampering with her face that's left her looking bloated, a few years ago, I would of stopped and stared at her on the streets!!


----------



## Bentley1

coconutsboston said:


> Maybe get her some Rainbows that actually match some things!



Omg, that is hilarious!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Bentley1 said:


> Hmm, interesting. I tend to find the "most beautiful" people to be random girls/boys women/men that I see out and about in the streets without tons of hair/makeup, etc. I'd never assume that just b/c someone is physically beautiful, they are automatically going to be an actor/singer/model. So definitely, there is "beauty amongst the masses."
> 
> Living in LA, I have ran into celebrities out shopping, dining, etc. and they typically underwhelm me from what I "expected" them to look like. I think many people have come to realize that the reason stars are deemed as the most attractive people is because of plastic surgery, professional hair/make-up/stylist, air brushing, etc.
> 
> Just the like hamburger that looks unbelievable in the advertisement, but when you get your hamburger, it looks nothing like the picture.
> 
> I gotta say though that before all this tampering with her face that's left her looking bloated, a few years ago, I would of stopped and stared at her on the streets!!


 
I agree, I'm typically underwhelmed when I see a celeb as well.  They just look like regular people when they're in public.  Well, with the exception of Joan Rivers.  She looked exactly like she does on TV and in ads.  

I wonder why Meg thought she needed to mess with the way she looked a few years back?  I would have stopped right there because she did used to be beautiful.  I guess on the other hand, it's one of those "stars are normal like us" scenarios because it shows she clearly has body/face insecurities and hang ups too.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green share a hug after leaving Le Pain Quotidien on Saturday (May 28) in Studio City, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress and her 37-year-old actor husband ate a quick lunch and continued on with their weekend activities.
> 
> According to MTV, Megan wants to play the role of Carrie in the remake of the cult classic film, Carrie.
> 
> Megan is a huge fan of the original, and would love the opportunity to play the role. Lindsay Lohan is also reportedly interested playing the iconic character.

















Source: JustJared


----------



## minababe

they look really into each other.


----------



## Swanky

he does. . . . her not so much, lol!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Never fail to remind me why they're one of my favorite celebrity couples


----------



## imgg

^I know they're so cute!  They both seem really in love. They don't seem to be into the whole hollywood thing, just content dong their own thing.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

TwiggyStar said:


> But why that tattoo? Why only Marilyn?  That is the thing I find weird, especially since she's said she wanted the one on her wrist removed before, but that one is still as dark as ever.



i have two tattoos on my arms im removing and the blacker one she has is going to take a long time before she sees it fade.. at least 4 sessions. the marilyn one which is her oldest one and closer to the heart (thats how they tell u how long it takes for a tattoo to be removed) will fade faster... it hurts like hell its worse than rubber bands and honestly you cant cover it up i tried putting a watch on last week and i couldnt because it was tender and it started drying up recently so the best is keep it out of sun .. i dont think she is removing an of the other ones either because she got a new one in january or so


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox goes undercover in a baseball cap as she heads to a salon on Thursday (June 2) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress Transformers co-star, Shia LaBeouf, recently told the LA Times that he understands Megans leaving the blockbuster series.
> 
> Megan developed this Spice Girl strength, this woman-empowerment [stuff] that made her feel awkward about her involvement with [director] Michael, who some people think is a very lascivious filmmaker, the way he films women, Shia explained.
> 
> Mike films women in a way that appeals to a 16-year-old sexuality. Its summer. Its Michaels style. And I think [Megan] never got comfortable with it, Shia continued. This is a girl who was taken from complete obscurity and placed in a sex-driven role in front of the whole world and told she was the sexiest woman in America. And she had a hard time accepting it.





















Source: JustJared


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and her husband Brian Austin Green enter the Anastacia salon on Friday (June 3) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The couple was joined by Brians son Kassius at the salon.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress will head to Abu Dhabi next week for the launch of the new LG Cinema 3D Smart TV.
> 
> Megan will help reveal the new television and also make an appearance at the Ferrari World Theme Park.
> 
> Earlier in the week, Megan went to a salon with a baseball cap covering her hair.
















Source: JustJared


----------



## coconutsboston

So you know the picture that surfaced while back where Meg is in a red dress and  looks like she has a weird vein protruding from the side of her head?  I just read that it wasn't a vein, it was part of her lace front wig attachment.  How true that is, I don't know.  I googled it and it looks like lace front wigs are put on with adhesive tape or glue?  Apparently they can be sewn in though.  Who knows?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^she doesn't look like she's got a wig or weave? hmmm

The pics of the two of them with his son are always cute


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and hubby Brian Austin Green leave Matsuhisa after having dinner on Friday (June 10) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress is back in the United States after a short trip to the Middle East.
> 
> Megan was on hand for the launch of the LG Cinema 3D TV at Ferrari World in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> She joined LG executives at Yas Island to help roll out its latest item in 3D technology.
> 
> Late last month, rumors surfaced that Megan wants to play the lead in the planned remake of Stephen Kings Carrie.




















Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

These two seem SO out of place in Hollywood celeb culture.


----------



## Monoi

Yeah she really looks so sad..

Why doenst she leave hollywood then, hungry for money and fame perhaps..


----------



## imgg

^ To me, she does not look sad.  Just doesn't like cameras or attention.  She seems pretty low key.  Nothing wrong with wanting to be an actress, but not wanting to be a fame whore.   I hate celebs who have to dress to the nines for everything they do.  I think it's a nice change.


----------



## Jahpson

well we know who doesn't call the paps.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

imgg said:


> ^ To me, she does not look sad.  Just doesn't like cameras or attention.  She seems pretty low key.  Nothing wrong with wanting to be an actress, but not wanting to be a fame whore.   I hate celebs who have to dress to the nines for everything they do.  I think it's a nice change.




it's pretty screwed up that these days actress has to equal famewhore. Since when? Just because one wants to work as an actress doesn't mean they want to be in the tabloids. Here's a thought: MAYBE SHE JUST WANTS TO ACT. Of course, starting out, she was gonna take any break she could get. Which was based heavily on her looks, thereby making her popular amongst men's magazines, etc. Anyone wanting to do something badly enough is going to take whatever chances they get, especially starting out. Actor, writer, whatever. And what those initial breaks got her, and her choice to take them, imo doesn't reflect a craving for fame necessarily. Just for a career, the chance to act.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green leave a restaurant after having lunch on Monday (June 13) in Studio City, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress will be heading to Hawaii soon for the 2011 Maui Film Festival.
> 
> Megan will receive the Iris Award for her &#8220;heartfelt respect for the environment and a willingness to support the causes she believes in, through both her film career and her philanthropy,&#8221; the festival said in a press release.
> 
> The festival will also be screening the documentary NA NAI&#8217;A: Legend of The Dolphins, which Megan, along with a handful of other celebs, helped narrate.



Source: JustJared


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her career kinda fell off.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox & Andrew Garfield attend day one of the 2011 Maui Film Festival on Wednesday (June 15) in Wailea, Hawaii.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress and 27-year-old Social Network actor were joined by Olivia Wilde and Garrett Hedlund who came out to support Megan as she received the Iris Award at the Celestial Cinema.
> 
> Later in the week, Andrew and Olivia, 27, will be receiving the Shining Star Award while Garrett, 26, will be picking up the Rising Star Award.
> 
> Also pictured: Kate Mara and Max Minghella.
> 
> FYI: Olivia is wearing a Ferragamo skirt and House of Lavandes bangles and necklace.
























Source: JustJared


----------



## Jahpson

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her career kinda fell off.



yeah. She is pretty irrelevant now.


----------



## Bentley1

Holy cow her skin is amazing.  Is that photoshopped or is it really that flawless


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^same thing I was wondering!!!


----------



## Swanky

It's hard to work when you live in a derm's office 
I think her skin is probably pretty perfect, she seems like she spends a lot of time/$$ on her face.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Wow does she look different in those pictures!


----------



## Bentley1

I agree that she must receive a lot of laser treatments, peels, microdermasion, facials, etc.  Whatever combination of treatments she's getting at her derm's office is working really well for her.

Her features haven't returned to the old Megan yet though.  Wish she'd go back to looking like her Transformer days.


----------



## Tangerine

She looks great. I love the dress.

I want to be getting tan in Maui!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Kinda random..but I love her eyebrows...they are perfect, imo..


----------



## platinum_girly

Bentley1 said:


> Her features haven't returned to the old Megan yet though. Wish she'd go back to looking like her Transformer days.


 
Doubt that will happen, you can't undo PS. Plus she is now older, has lost weight and wears far less eye make-up. I find that she goes for a more natural look make-up wise now and thus her eyes appear smaller to me.


----------



## KristyDarling

She used to have freckles right? Are they all microdermabraded off now, or is that cake foundation?


----------



## Pfnille

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



Her complexion is so fine!  
I bet it must have been somewhat awkward for her, meeting Olivia Wilde, since she said she would like to - what did she say, something about that Olivia was so hot that it made her want to strangle a mountain ox? Haha


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox hits the beach for the second day in a row with husband Brian Austin Green on Sunday (June 19) in Hawaii.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress showed off her bikini bod in a pink two piece.
> 
> The day before, the couple went for a dip in the ocean with his 9-year-old son Kassius.
> 
> Megan recently revealed that she and Brian, 37, will be celebrating their one year anniversary on the islands by swimming with dolphins!
> 
> My husband is terrified of sharks but were going to do it anyway. Sharks dont usually go where there are tons of dolphins so we can do it, she told E! Online.
> 
> I didnt used to be [scared of sharks], but I am now because of him. His fear is so intense, its smothered me and now Im afraid, she added.
























Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Awww, they look so cute  Her bikini is awesome and no one can complain she looks too thin. She looks great.


----------



## platinum_girly

> A bikini-clad Megan Fox and husband Brian Austin Green soak up the sun at the beach on Saturday (June 18) in Kona, Hawaii.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress and the shirtless 37-year-old actor took a stroll on the sand and a dip in the ocean with his son, Kassius.
> 
> Earlier in the week, Megan was honored with the Iris Award during the 2011 Maui Film Festival.
> 
> Megan, who will be celebrating her one year anniversary with Brian next week, recently hinted the couple might be renewing their vows a bit later this year.
> 
> I didnt think that I was into it until my relationship with Brian, she told E! Online. Hes very sensitive and very emotional. Hes a Cancer so hes very all about feelings and relationships and he cries about everything. Hell want to do it so Ill do it for him.
























Source: JustJared


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Sorry, but her stomach looks really weird to me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Bay is claiming that Spielberg wanted her fired after the Hitler comments.

Is that the last interview Megan gave? If so she went out with a bang.


----------



## heart goes boOm

LoveMyMarc said:


> Sorry, but her stomach looks really weird to me.



how so?


----------



## LoveMyMarc

heart goes boOm said:


> how so?


It looks botchy, like she's had lipo or something. And her belly button is really long.


----------



## imgg

^ wow.  I bet a majority of women would die to have her body. You could pick apart anyone, since no one is perfect. She looks natural to me.  Like she doesn't workout, but is naturally toned.  She has great proportions and I would take her body any day over someone like fake Heidi Montag.


----------



## platinum_girly

She has a nice figure now she has put on a couple pounds, she was getting too wee for a while there, i think her stomach is great, you can tell that she works out hard, gotta admire that determination.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

imgg said:


> ^ wow. I bet a majority of women would die to have her body. You could pick apart anyone, since no one is perfect. She looks natural to me. Like she doesn't workout, but is naturally toned. She has great proportions and I would take her body any day over someone like fake Heidi Montag.


 

I agree!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

imgg said:


> ^ wow.  I bet a majority of women would die to have her body. You could pick apart anyone, since no one is perfect. She looks natural to me.  Like she doesn't workout, but is naturally toned.  She has great proportions and I would take her body any day over someone like fake Heidi Montag.


Whoa, I wasn't trying to sound like I am perfect. I am just saying her stomach looks really odd to me compared to other stomachs, lol.


----------



## Sassys

I hate to see a woman with a nice body mess it up with "manly" tats


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yeah, her tattoos are not attractive. Too big and too many. And I don't like that pink zebra bikini. The second bikini is cute though!


----------



## BigBlueSky

Sassys said:


> I hate to see a woman with a nice body mess it up with "manly" tats


----------



## Jahpson

I guess she left her bikini bottoms at home


----------



## Bentley1

They're in Hawaii?  That beach they're on looks like the rocky, cold beaches in LA with the murky dark water we have. (which I hate)

Anyways, she has put on a few pounds and looks great.


----------



## imgg

LoveMyMarc said:


> Whoa, I wasn't trying to sound like I am perfect. I am just saying her stomach looks really odd to me compared to other stomachs, lol.



I know...not saying you think you are perfect,  just that her stomach is such a minor flaw (if you want to call it that) compared to her overall figure.

I do agree about the tats.  She got them when she was very young.  I wonder if she regrets them and thats why she is getting some of them removed.


----------



## NY_Mami

BagOuttaHell said:


> Bay is claiming that Spielberg wanted her fired after the Hitler comments.
> 
> Is that the last interview Megan gave? If so she went out with a bang.


 

Megan is dumb.... she done got herself blacklisted from Hollywood.... lol...

And does anyone remember when one of the members of Hip-Hop group The Pharcyde tried to get Brian Austin Green a rap career???...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I remember BAG could dance good for a white dude when he was on 90210. I wonder if he still has the moves.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LMAO yes. I suspect that's where my soft spot for white homies originates from :shame: HEY, I AM NOT ASHAMED lmao

And yeah he was a damn good dancer  I think he used to do it professionally, don't quote me on that though.


----------



## NY_Mami

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^LMAO yes. *I suspect that's where my soft spot for white homies originates from* :shame: HEY, I AM NOT ASHAMED lmao
> 
> And yeah he was a damn good dancer  I think he used to do it professionally, don't quote me on that though.


 
LMFAO!!!!!!...... Where My Homies???... lol....


----------



## Laurie8504

Sassys said:


> I hate to see a woman with a nice body mess it up with "manly" tats



I don't think her tattoos are "manly"...they're just script mostly. Hmm.  Now Brian's look manly to me though, lol.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Sacha Baron Cohen rides a camel while filming his upcoming comedy, The Dictator, on Sunday (June 19) in New York City.
> 
> The 39-year-old funnyman takes on two roles - a goat herder and a deposed foreign ruler - in the film, which centers around &#8220;the heroic story of a dictator who risked his life to ensure that democracy would never come to the country he so lovingly oppressed.&#8221;
> 
> Megan Fox will also be making a cameo in the film, along with John C. Reilly, THR reports.
> 
> Their roles are reportedly being kept under wraps but the two will join a cast that already includes Anna Faris and Ben Kingsley.



Source: JustJared


----------



## GOALdigger

I thought she was going to be the younge angelia jolie. what happenn to her?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Couldn't walk the walk.


----------



## mk78

Hmmm her chest plate still looks a little bony to me, especially in  the second bikini pics. The first bikini is probably cut in a flattering way so she looks more wholesome. I personally prefer her in the first bikini.


----------



## Tangerine

Bentley1 said:


> They're in Hawaii?  That beach they're on looks like the rocky, cold beaches in LA with the murky dark water we have. (which I hate)
> 
> Anyways, she has put on a few pounds and looks great.



Kona is on the big island..... which is more volcanic in some parts, I've heard locals describe those parts as almost moon-like.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and her husband Brian Austin Green share a laugh after enjoying a relaxing evening out on Thursday (June 23) in Los Feliz, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress and her hubby, 37, were joined for their night out by Kassius, Brians son.
> 
> Megan and Brian recently returned from a trip to beautiful Hawaii! The two were in town for the Maui Film Festival, where Megan was honored with the Iris Award.
> 
> The pair also managed to catch some rays on the beach!





















Source: JustJared


----------



## Tangerine

Awww thats super cute how they are hanging onto him on both arms


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I love seeing them so normal and happy  But then on the otherhand, since they seem so regular, it's even more disturbing that they've got paps taking pics of them.. kwim? It feels like an even bigger invasion of privacy...


----------



## DiorDeVille

GOALdigger said:


> I thought she was going to be the younge angelia jolie. what happenn to her?


 
I know. I think she needs (a) a great PR agent, (b) a movie / publicity persona that suits her look - she looks bada**, but she sounds like a whiny little girl in a lot of her post-Transformer debriefs, and her acting/line delivery would be a lot cuter coming from a stereotypical blond, and doesn't suit her appearance, and (c) the ability to show up, smile, leave 'em guessing for awhile. And then she'd be able to go much farther.

For the record, I don't doubt for a second that Bay's reputation for being a chauvenistic jerk on a level that would get him fired from every other corporation on the planet is completely true and behind Fox's dislike of him. She just hasn't learned how to play the politics of the situation - and she doesn't have the power to call out the big hitters in Hollywood at this point in her career.


----------



## imgg

What I think a lot of people forget is that Megan was like 21 when she filmed the first Transformers.  That is still a kid.  I'm sure she's still learning the politics of Hollywood.  I can't imagine my daughter being subject to someone like Bay at that age.  She's still young.  I bet her career isn't over yet.  She just needs a good role and some more acting lessons.


----------



## Belle49

He's so damn yummy lol


----------



## DiorDeVille

imgg said:


> What I think a lot of people forget is that Megan was like 21 when she filmed the first Transformers. That is still a kid. I'm sure she's still learning the politics of Hollywood. I can't imagine my daughter being subject to someone like Bay at that age. She's still young. I bet her career isn't over yet. She just needs a good role and some more acting lessons.


 
Good point - I agree.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

imgg said:


> what i think a lot of people forget is that megan was like 21 when she filmed the first transformers.  That is still a kid.  I'm sure she's still learning the politics of hollywood.  I can't imagine my daughter being subject to someone like bay at that age.  She's still young.  I bet her career isn't over yet.  She just needs a good role and some more acting lessons.




ita


----------



## Monoi

I just saw Transformers I yesterday, she really looked different, really taned with lots of freckles.

Shia was also very young at that time, but I think he had,has more focus.


----------



## bisousx

Umm.. Wasn't she in the Lindsay Lohan movie, and some soap opera before as well? She was in the biz for at least several years before making those comments. Either way, I think she's quite dumb to compare Michael Bay to Hitler while on the record, especially in a town where many (if not most) studio execs are Jewish.


----------



## imgg

^ she may have been in the biz for a while, but 21 is still 21.  Saying the hilter thing was not the smartest thing she could do for her career.  And very possible the way it came out was not the way it was intended. Have you been around 21 year-olds?  They say stupid stuff all the time.


----------



## bisousx

Shrug. We'll have to agree to disagree there. I know plenty of 21 yr olds with common sense.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't know anything about the comments she made (I suppose I'm behind on my celeb gossip! lol), but I don't think her career is over. People of all ages say stupid stuff all the time. I'm sure if she wants another role, she'll get one eventually.


----------



## platinum_girly

At Nobu Restaurant June 24, 2011:





At Campanile Restaurant June 26, 2011:





Source: StarStyle


----------



## kirsten

*Shia LaBeouf: Yeah, I HOOKED UP With Megan Fox*
6/28/2011 7:55 AM PDT by TMZ Staff  

Shia LaBeouf says he totally got down with Megan Fox before she was fired off the "Transformers" franchise ... there's only one little catch -- she may have been dating Brian Austin Green at the time. 

LaBeouf gave a tell-all, no-holds barred interview to Details.com, in which the interviewer asked point blank if Shia ever hooked up with Fox ... and according to the article, "LaBeouf nods affirmatively."

LaBeouf explained, "Look, you're on the set for six months, with someone who's rooting to be attracted to you, and you're rooting to be attracted to them."

"I never understood the separation of work and life in that situation. But the time I spent with Megan was our own thing, and I think you can see the chemistry onscreen."

But here's the CRAZY part -- the interviewer says he asked if Megan was dating B.A.G. during their hookup ... and LaBeouf replied, "I don't know, man. I don't know. I don't know. I don't know. . . ." repeating the phrase exactly 12 times with various intonations, as if trying to get it just right.

LaBeouf eventually said, "It was what it was."

A rep for Megan Fox tells TMZ, "We have no comment."


----------



## Liya

kirsten said:


> *Shia LaBeouf: Yeah, I HOOKED UP With Megan Fox*
> 6/28/2011 7:55 AM PDT by TMZ Staff
> 
> Shia LaBeouf says he totally got down with Megan Fox before she was fired off the "Transformers" franchise ... there's only one little catch -- she may have been dating Brian Austin Green at the time.
> 
> LaBeouf gave a tell-all, no-holds barred interview to Details.com, in which the interviewer asked point blank if Shia ever hooked up with Fox ... and according to the article, "LaBeouf nods affirmatively."
> 
> LaBeouf explained, "Look, you're on the set for six months, with someone who's rooting to be attracted to you, and you're rooting to be attracted to them."
> 
> "I never understood the separation of work and life in that situation. But the time I spent with Megan was our own thing, and I think you can see the chemistry onscreen."
> 
> But here's the CRAZY part -- the interviewer says he asked if Megan was dating B.A.G. during their hookup ... and LaBeouf replied, "I don't know, man. I don't know. I don't know. I don't know. . . ." repeating the phrase exactly 12 times with various intonations, as if trying to get it just right.
> 
> LaBeouf eventually said, "It was what it was."
> 
> A rep for Megan Fox tells TMZ, "We have no comment."



Why admit this now? Now that she's married...?


----------



## aklein

Liya said:


> Why admit this now? Now that she's married...?


 
Because he is out promoting Transformers and she is on Steven Speilberg's sh!t list. I'm guessing Speilberg gave Shia the nudge to mention it during interviews.


----------



## couture2387

exactly....  Like, all of a sudden he felt the need to say it because....??  

I actually thought Shia and Megan looked cute together whenever they took pictures together.


----------



## Bentley1

Well, it's because he's out interviewing for Transformers, so it seems natural that it may come up.  Especially now that she's no longer a part of the franchise and left on a bad note.  What better time then now to dig up dirt on her?

Makes sense to me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They sure are using Megan to promote this movie.


----------



## scarlet555

Shia is quite a DB if he's mentioning all this.


----------



## MCF

She looks like she's gained weight.  It suits her.  I don't know if I believe the Shia stuff.  I don't think he really said that.  Maybe I have too much faith in people but don't believe it.


----------



## kirsten

MCF said:


> She looks like she's gained weight.  It suits her.  I don't know if I believe the Shia stuff.  I don't think he really said that.  Maybe I have too much faith in people but don't believe it.



He said it in an interview with Details Magazine. You can read the full interview here. http://www.details.com/celebrities-...-actor-transformers-indiana-jones-wall-street


----------



## MCF

kirsten said:


> He said it in an interview with Details Magazine. You can read the full interview here. http://www.details.com/celebrities-...-actor-transformers-indiana-jones-wall-street



Yes, it might be true.  How reliable are Details reporters though? I know with tabloid magazines their writers make stuff up and I've heard of many entertainment reporters making up quotes or misquoting people.  Oh well, I just lost some respect for Shia.


----------



## platinum_girly




----------



## Jahpson

^


----------



## MCF

She was perfect in Transformers.


----------



## Bentley1

To steal a term from the Kim Kardashian thread, that ^ is "Vintage Megan"

A shame!


----------



## mk78

^^^ hahahahaha love that!!!


----------



## tomz_grl

platinum_girly said:


>


 
I'm going to miss her when Transformers 3 comes out tomorrow. I thought she was actually really good in them.


----------



## MCF

I'll also miss her in Transformers 3. It just won't be the same without her. Does anyone know if Rosie is taking over as Megan's character or did they write a new character for her?


----------



## aklein

^Rosie was a new character.


----------



## BonBonz

Megan Fox is Giorgio Armani's Face of Beauty for Summer 2011 campaign.


















> From Hollywood Gossip:
> 
> She's been filling the void left by her "Transformers" dismissal with numerous projects, and Megan Fox is nothing short of alluring in her latest effort for Giorgio Armani.
> 
> The 25-year-old brunette stunner shows off her good looks in a batch of portrait pictures as part of Armani's "The Face of Beauty" Summer 2011 ad campaign.
> 
> Also partaking in a behind-the-scenes interview with the luxury brand (see video above), Fox played down her undeniable appeal, saying,"Makeup artists are definitely better at doing my makeup, but I like to do it myself. I like my eyes the best and I like to emphasize them. I like to make them pop."
> 
> Still in disbelief over being selected as the face of such a top-end brand, Megan told, "I never anticipated or imagined that I would be working with someone like Mr. Armani. He's an icon and his brand is so iconic. He has a really amazing energy and I'm just really flattered and humbled to be a part of it."



http://www.celebrity-gossip.net/meg...-521681#ooid=hpcG9sMjpBXXzj6wqq9QpdRuoQfkwWqf


----------



## MCF

She looks beautiful.  I've always loved her eyebrows.  They're perfect.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Check out Megan Fox in Giorgio Armanis summer 2011 beauty ad campaign!
> 
> The 25-year-old actress got glammed up in the brands Gloss dArmani as well as its limited edition summer 2011 heat collection, which includes eye shadow, sheer bronzer, blush, mascara, and sheer lipstick.
> 
> Megan is also the face of the fashion brands fragrance, Armani Code, and appeared in Emporio Armanis womens underwear and Armani Jeans ads last year.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK of Megan Foxs Giorgio Armani beauty ad campaign?






















Source: JustJared + YouTube


----------



## Tangerine

How is the Armani makeup, has anyone tried it?

I've noticed its a bit pricey....


----------



## Sweetpea83

MCF said:


> She looks beautiful.  I've always loved her eyebrows.  *They're perfect*.




I agree!

She looks really gorgeous in those ads.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks exactly like Lara Flynn Boyle to me.  Pretty, but very un naturally pretty, kwim?


----------



## Swanky

Doesn't look like the original Megan at all.  Pics are gorgeous IMO though.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox proves shes naturally beautiful in a series of new shots posted to her official Facebook page.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress uploaded photos with the album caption Things you cant do with your face when you have Botox. In the pics, Megan furrows her brow and points out naturally occurring lines in her forehead when she raises her eyebrows.
> 
> Earlier in the week, shots of Megan as the face of Giorgio Armanis latest beauty campaign were released.
> 
> Megans also the face of Armani Code, the fashion lines fragrance.





















Source: JustJared


----------



## Nat

Well, I have said it before and I will say it again:

These FB pictures are hilarious!! Fess up or keep shtum! 


Thank you


----------



## Bentley1

Apparently, the type of lines that appear on her forehead in those FB pics are anatomically incorrect, according to doctors who've chimed in on the pictures.  :ninja:

http://perezhilton.com/2011-07-12-doctors-say-megan-fox-photoshopped-botox-pictures


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^


----------



## MCF

Meh. I wish celebs (or people in general) didn't feel the need to prove whether they had plastic surgery or not.  Even though I am curious I don't think they need to prove themselves.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh, Megan. ANYONE could tell you've had plastic surgery. I am one of those people that never really notices or can tell if someone's had work done or not, but her's is blatantly obvious. I didn't even recognize her when I first saw her. Her face is totally different! Also, who cares? Every actress gets work done nowadays! What are you trying to prove?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and her husband Brian Austin Green keep their heads low as they walk through LAX International Airport to catch a flight to NYC on Wednesday (July 13) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress and her 37-year-old hubby later checked into their hotel in downtown Manhattan.
> 
> Megan made a quick trip back to Los Angeles on a break from filming her new film The Dictator with Sacha Baron Cohen. She wore the same baseball cap while on set earlier in the week.
> 
> It was recently announced that Rihanna will be the new face of Emporio Armani Underwear and Armani Jeans, a position that Megan used to hold.
























Source: JustJared


----------



## platinum_girly

Shopping at Planet Beauty in Beverly Hills July 15,2011:





Source: StarStyle


----------



## Bentley1

^ I'd love to know what she purchased.  All else aside, her skin is amazing!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Natural Megan Fox on the set of 'The Dictator' in New York City.
















Source: OceanUp


----------



## PrincessMe

Megan Fox Shared her beauty & diet secrets!



> Love her or Hate her one thing is for sure, Megan Fox is a Beauty.
> And she'll finally shared some of her beauty tips with Chinese Elle!!
> 
> Read on to score her tips for yourself!
> 
> On what she eats: "I eat five times a day and don't diet, but I do eat healthily- mostly raw and vegan food, with no dairy. It's not always possible with travel and filming, but I try. I also take supplements like silica and fish oil religiously."
> 
> On her makeup: "I try to keep my make-up fresh, clean and pretty on the red carpet. My signature look is red lipstick worn with plain eyes, so I apply a light foundation, then on my cheeks I use blush or sometimes the same lipstick that I'm wearing. Giorgio Armani Rouge d'Armani Lipstick in 400, contrasts well with my pale complexion and dark hair."
> 
> On keeping it natural: "Even when I'm working I don't like wearing too much make-up, but when I'm on my own I go bare-faced as I like to give my skin a rest."
> 
> On her hair: "For a date night I go for beachy, natural bed hair. Bumble and Bumble Surf Spray gives my hair that wavy, thick texture."
> 
> On washing her face and taking showers: "I have to wash my face every 12 hours and then moisturize. I only take showers as I don't like sitting in bath water. After my shower I moisturize with Grapeseed Oil from Whole foods [Cold Pressed Organic Oil]. It's a great moisturizer and lighter than olive oil."
> http://t.luuux.com/SH55v?url=http:/...ta?tid={transaction_id}&aff_id={affiliate_id}


----------



## platinum_girly

ELLE China August 2011:









Source: StarStyle


----------



## xikry5talix

I love her bluish nail polish. Does anyone know what that is?


----------



## platinum_girly

^Not sure but 'Suzi says feng shui' by OPI looks similar


----------



## Bag*Snob

That cover is awful.


----------



## MCF

She looks good. I also like that nail polish color


----------



## coconutsboston

Who makes her watch that she's wearing in a bunch of those pics?  Anyone??


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and her hubby Brian Austin Green keep a low profile after leaving Pinches Tacos on Friday (July 29) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress and her 37-year-old hubby dined at the taco joint for a relaxing lunch before heading on their way.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox.
> 
> Megans fitness routine was recently revealed to Shape Magazine! According to the mag, Megan uses a personal trainer, and rotates between cardio, pilates and spinning classes. Megan also relies on cleanses to help her shed extra pounds and unwanted water weight.





















Source: JustJared


----------



## couture2387

OMGoodness!  We need to get this girl new flipflops and baseball caps, I'm sick of seeing her with that same cap and those same green flip flops.  I'm all for re-using what you have but geesh, change it up from time to time.


----------



## ChanelMommy

maybe that what she comfy in lol


----------



## lovemysavior

platinum_girly said:


> ELLE China August 2011:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: StarStyle


 
Her Marilyn tattoo is not visible on this mag cover huh?


----------



## TwiggyStar

Am I the only one that thinks she really doesn't look all that great in those magazine shots.  She's looked much, MUCH, better before, but these shots just don't do her justice..


----------



## kirsten

TwiggyStar said:


> Am I the only one that thinks she really doesn't look all that great in those magazine shots.  She's looked much, MUCH, better before, but these shots just don't do her justice..



She doesn't look good. She looks like she could be a vampire in Twilight.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The vampires in Twilight are a lot better looking than that IMO. Those are not good shots of her at all.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It's too bad that Megan had diarrhea of the mouth. If she had worked on her craft and laid off the plastic surgery she could be massive because as far as fame whoring goes she is low key.


----------



## PrincessMe

TwiggyStar said:


> Am I the only one that thinks she really doesn't look all that great in those magazine shots.  She's looked much, MUCH, better before, but these shots just don't do her justice..


 she looks like she needs to eat some more  i dont think eating only veggies is good for her


----------



## Belle49

I will say it again he's hot and can do so much better than her. I see nothing attractive about her


----------



## coffeebeene

not a fan of the red lipstick in that shot...it looks pretty harsh for her in those photos. still can't deny that she's pretty

that magazine cover looks like a promo ad for Jennifer's Body imo


----------



## elynnin

Belle49 said:


> I will say it again he's hot and can do so much better than her. I see nothing attractive about her



Ahh so many mean comments in this thread  Haha, I don't think she looks as good as she used to but I'd still pick her face out of 99.9% of hollywood anyway. And I like how she dresses comfortably. 

...but I totally don't find brian hot at all.


----------



## Belle49

elynnin said:


> Ahh so many mean comments in this thread  Haha, I don't think she looks as good as she used to but I'd still pick her face out of 99.9% of hollywood anyway. And I like how she dresses comfortably.
> 
> ...but I totally don't find brian hot at all.




me saying I don't find her attractive is mean? Really? Hmmmph I'm not ripping into her at all, I just don't find her attractive & I think he can do better (looks wise)


----------



## elynnin

Belle49 said:


> me saying I don't find her attractive is mean? Really? Hmmmph I'm not ripping into her at all, I just don't find her attractive & I think he can do better (looks wise)



if i had a hot boyfriend i'd think it's mean if people kept saying, "what is he doing with her? he can do so much better!" 

i'm not directing this at you, i'm mostly being facetious, but there are a lot of "mean" comments in this thread


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think they are an odd looking couple sometimes. I don't know what it is, but they just don't seem to mesh well together or something? It could just be the pictures. I don't really find either of them attractive either so that could have something to do with it. At least before all the PS she had something unique going on, now she's just sort of blah.  She's far from ugly though!


----------



## bisousx

They're both attractive people. I think they look good on the D list together. C list on a good day for Megan.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Aside from the fact that I think he's a sorely underrated and underused actor (LOL all you want at that comment, but don't do it before watching The Sarah Connor Chronicles. EXCELLENT, cable level quality show, and he was one of the best things about it). I also think Megan is above some of the stuff she does. They both need to steer their careers in directions more suited to their potential.


----------



## TwiggyStar

^ I agree, I think they need to seriously think about where they want their careers to be and steer it in that direction.  It's something they both need to work on, I think both of them could have a great career, just need a better sense of direction or something...


----------



## Jahpson

she looks too gothic to be stunningly gorgeous. I couldn't pick her out from other women walking in the City.


----------



## platinum_girly

Leaving a Workout Session in Brentwood August 7,2011:






Source: StarStyle


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I just don't understand the interest in this chick.  Shame what she did to her face....she was never stunningly gorgeous (IMO) but she was cute. Now she just looks plastic.


----------



## platinum_girly

Megan Fox spotted at a private gym in Brentwood 8 6 11:













Source: OnCelebrity


----------



## Bentley1

She's looking better in the face, IMO.  Not as harsh.  And looks like she's put on a few pounds, which suits her.


----------



## heart goes boOm

her hair looks good that length!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

the wrinkles on her forehead looks unnatural


----------



## meluvs2shop

She was so beautiful to me before but now not so much. jmo. 
I'll never understand how some women are obsessed with PS. Especially ones that are young and already beautiful.


----------



## Swanky

You can't reason w/ insecurity unfortunately. . .


----------



## KristyDarling

angelthelson said:


> the wrinkles on her forehead looks unnatural



Yes I agree. Only a small bit of the middle part of her forehead wrinkles when she lifts her eyebrows, whereas the skin on either side of that part looks paralyzed and stiff.  It really is a shame about the PS. To go on denying it makes it even worse.  PS usually backfires when young and pretty people go down that road.


----------



## MCF

She looks very pretty.  I don't know how she could work out in those pants though.  I would think they'd be falling down non-stop.


----------



## coconutsboston

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> You can't reason w/ insecurity unfortunately. . .


 
Amen, sister.


----------



## LVobsessed415

Megan fox looking fuller and better in my opinion


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Agreed!


----------



## bergafer3

^^ i second that!


----------



## mk78

I totally agree!! Much better fuller!!!


----------



## MCF

She looks great a little fuller.


----------



## Chanel522

I'm probably gonna get some crap for this, but I really preferred her thinner :shame:  She still looks ok now, but the waify look seems to work for Megan.


----------



## heart goes boOm

Chanel522 said:


> I'm probably gonna get some crap for this, but I really preferred her thinner :shame:  She still looks ok now, but the waify look seems to work for Megan.



i actually agree, just because she's not the best dresser... her sloppy outfits will look worse.


----------



## kirsten

*Goodbye Norma Jean.*

After years on starlet Megan Fox's arm, the tattoo of Marilyn Monroe is fading into nothingness, with a little help from laser surgery. Fox has finally explained why the ink of the icon is going away.

"She was a negative person, she was mentally unstable, bipolar," Fox tells the Italian fashion magazine Amica. "I do not want to attract this kind of negative energy in my life."

Monroe was known to have bouts of severe depression. Her former physician, Hyman Engelberg, said in the documentary "Marilyn Monroe: The Final Days" Monroe "was a manic depressive." The screen legend died of a drug overdose in 1962 at age 36.

Earlier this year, photos surfaced of Fox showing a distinctly lighter version of the tattoo, prompting speculation that the 25-year-old actress was having Marilyn zapped off her arm. The former "Transformers" star has now confirmed it.

Fox didn't dismiss the option of having more work done on her body, especially when it comes to one of her many tattoos.

"Who knows, maybe I'll remove the others too, but the laser hurts," she says.

Husband Brian Austin Green is certainly hoping the ink of his name on Fox's hip isn't next to go.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I like Megan better thinner as well. Her face fillers look even worse with the small weight gain.


----------



## MCF

Chanel522 said:


> I'm probably gonna get some crap for this, but I really preferred her thinner :shame:  She still looks ok now, but the waify look seems to work for Megan.



I think she looks better with more weight on her but I see the appeal of her slimmer self.  I feel kinda sick saying that because she was probably at a very low weight/unhealthy BMI.


----------



## Swanky

I like her w/ more weight, but it's soft right now.  I like a little more tone.


----------



## kirsten

Megan Fox takes a coffee break in between filming scenes for her latest movie, This Is Forty, on Tuesday (August 23) in Los Angeles.

The 25-year-old actress wore a comfy pair of black boots while she was off camera.


----------



## Swanky

looks very pretty here!


----------



## Tangerine

I don't know if I'm the only one, but I'm not sure I really see much of a difference in her weight between those two pictures.. if anything its pretty microscopic. Like E or whatever site posted that is talking it on to us

Looking at her body, I'd say that if she took some water pills she would look the same again in half a day.


----------



## TaraP

I think she looks great in the above pics... As for the weight gain, it is only a little bit of weight but I like it on her. She looks healthy...


----------



## Swanky

I can see a small gain, but she's still a very thin girl.  She just looks softer to me.


----------



## .missk

I think she looks gorgeous


----------



## viciel

i just thought of something!!!

she could totally have play a vampire in Twilight---her skin.....


----------



## Bentley1

She looks beautiful here.  Very fresh faced.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

She is so stunning!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox rocks a pair of black high heels while walking around the set of her new movie, This Is Forty, on Monday (August 22) in Pacific Palisades, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress was joined on set by actress Leslie Mann, whose husband, Judd Apatow, is directing the comedy.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Over the weekend, Megan posted a pic on her Facebook page showing her taking a dip in the pool with co-stars Jason Segel and Chris ODowd.





















Source: JustJared


----------



## Jahpson

love the robe


----------



## shoptilludrop4

kirsten said:


> Megan Fox takes a coffee break in between filming scenes for her latest movie, This Is Forty, on Tuesday (August 23) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress wore a comfy pair of black boots while she was off camera.


 i use to really like her but she ruined her face-- botox or not -- something is off and it doesnt look good or natural


----------



## shoptilludrop4

angelthelson said:


> the wrinkles on her forehead looks unnatural


 ya they look photoshopped on a mac.. if you take a picture using mac photo you can make it look like that with its features


----------



## shoptilludrop4

platinum_girly said:


> Leaving a Workout Session in Brentwood August 7,2011:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: StarStyle


 she looks evil in this picture "jennifer's body' i like her sweats and i see she is still doing tattoo removal .. seems its going better for her than me


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Liya said:


> Why admit this now? Now that she's married...?


 i wouldnt be surprised if she did hook up with him .. i mean brian is 90210 and thats it


----------



## Tangerine

shoptilludrop4 said:


> i wouldnt be surprised if she did hook up with him .. i mean brian is 90210 and thats it



LOL 90210. OR he might be a stand up, loyal guy, a good dad, and a decent man with a good heart.  I'm sure thats not enough for a woman to get over the fact that her man is just 90210 to most strangers


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LOL srsly. Geez


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Tangerine said:


> LOL 90210. OR *he might be a stand up, loyal guy,* a good dad, and a decent man with a good heart. I'm sure thats not enough for a woman to get over the fact that her man is just 90210 to most strangers


 

well he did dump a pregnant woman to be with another woman


----------



## platinum_girly

Megan Fox out and about in Los Angeles Aug 29:










Source: OnCelebrity


----------



## Jahpson

i like that parking meter...


----------



## MCF

I admire her good posture.  I can't seem to stand up straight for the life of me :wondering


----------



## xikry5talix

I don't think that outfit is bad but the shoes ruin it!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the outfit, and I like her hair pulled back.


----------



## bergafer3

i like her better without the spray tan and her hair a little lighter.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox leaves the Ken Paves Salon on Thursday (September 1) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress recently explained why shes having her Marilyn Monroe tattoo erased from her right arm.
> 
> She was a negative person, she was disturbed, bipolar. I do not want to attract this kind of negative energy in my life, Megan told Italian fashion mag Amica (via Us Weekly).
> 
> Late last month, Megan started work on her new film, This Is Forty, in Los Angeles.




















Source: JustJared


----------



## Swanky

her windshield is skeeving me out


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox takes the hair out of her eyes as she leaves Benihana restaurant on Saturday (September 3) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress was joined for lunch by her husband Brian Austin Green and his son Kassius.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Earlier this week, Megan paid a visit to Ken Paves salon where she left quickly in a baseball cap!
> 
> Megan recently spoke about her naval ring, and why she decided to remove it.
> 
> I did it when I was 16-years-old because I was a fan of Britney Spears, Megan explained. The only time I tried to imitate someone else. But then I thought it was tacky and so I removed it when I turned 20, she told Italian fashion mag Amica (via Us Weekly).




















Source: JustJared


----------



## thatscute

her hair looks really good


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and her husband Brian Austin Green head into BOA Steakhouse on Sunday (September 4) in Santa Monica, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress, who rocked a long flowing red dress, and her hubby were joined for dinner by Brians son, Kassius.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> The day before, Megan, Brian, and Kassius also went out to eat together - this time hitting up a Benihanas!
















Source: JustJared


----------



## nillacobain

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared


 
I'm glad she left her flip-flop at home for once!


----------



## Chanel522

It's funny that Megan has had so much plastic surgery yet she dresses like she couldn't care less what she looks like.  I would think that if she was as pretty as she was before all her procedures and she still felt she needed so much to be done that she would be someone who cared a lot about how she looked all the time.  She always looks like someone just threw her out the door except when she's on the set of something.


----------



## MCF

I like her new hair.  The dress is a great color for her.


----------



## coconutsboston

Yuck, those shoes with that dress!  Love them both separately, but not a good outfit together.


----------



## bergafer3

^I agree. i dont like them together


----------



## shoes4me2

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



She looks so beautiful.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox leaves an office building on Tuesday (September 6) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress hid behind a pair of Ray-Ban aviators on her day out.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Over the weekend, Megan went out on a dinner date with her husband, Brian Austin Green.
> 
> Megan and Brian also went out to dinner at Benihana earlier in the weekend with his son, Kassius.
> 
> Megan began work on her latest movie, This Is Forty, late last month. Leslie Mann and Jason Segel also star in the new Judd Apatow project.
















Source: JustJared


----------



## coffeebeene

regardless of her outfit in the red dress, she looks incredible. The best she has since starting on the plastic surgery. She finally looks young and her age (or younger) so maybe she's backed off on the modifications


----------



## KristyDarling

Gorgeous in that red dress! Maybe she's been looking fresh and pretty lately because she hasn't had any recent PS done, and any work she did have done previously has since de-puffed and settled in nicely.  Now don't go getting any more work done, Megan!!!


----------



## imgg

I really don't like that red dress or the shoes.  She really could use a stylist, but I doubt she really cares, which I do admire.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox heads to an appointment at the Anastasia Beverly Hills salon on Wednesday (September 7) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress recently shared how she keeps her fit physique.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> For a year and a half, until about four months ago, I followed a strict vegan diet based on raw fruits and vegetables, no bread, sugar and coffee. But I had lost too much weight, Megan told Amica.
> 
> So now I eat a bit of everything. I train three times a week doing circuit training with my trainer Harley Pasternak, she revealed.




















Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I love the jeans pics!


----------



## coffeebeene

glad to see from the comments she made on her health/diet that she seems to be taking a good approach to her fitness and weight


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks much better than she had lately!! Face and body wise!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox arrives at LAX Airport to catch a flight out of town on Thursday (September 8) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress was joined by her husband, Brian Austin Green.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> On Wednesday, Megan was spotted heading to an appointment at the Anastasia Beverly Hills salon!
> 
> Megan and Brian also recently went out for a dinner date at Boa Steakhouse in Santa Monica.
> 
> Megan is currently filming her latest project, This Is Forty, which also stars Jason Segel, Chris ODowd, and Leslie Mann.
















Source: JustJared


----------



## TwiggyStar

She's quite pale, but she looks good!


----------



## AEGIS

she looks maybe 10 pounds heavier.  she has nice alabaster skin


----------



## .missk

She's so gorgeous!


----------



## Monoi

I dont agree she looks so pale, weak and tired..a little bit color would do her good


----------



## PrincessTingTing

That skin is to die for...!


----------



## Monoi

shoptilludrop4 said:


> well he did dump a pregnant woman to be with another woman


 
Wow..just looked it up, he was engaged with Vanessa Marcil, I think they look good together..too bad it didnt work out between them,


----------



## PrincessMe

not looking good imo  love how pale she is though


----------



## Chanel522

She had such a pretty face, but now she looks so blank and 'altered' to me.  Nothing unique about her, just looks like her face was made in an operating room.  Still pretty, but not naturally pretty anymore, kwim?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox is ravishing in red at the premiere of her film Friends With Kids held at the Ryerson Theatre on Friday (September 9) in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress was joined by her hubby Brian Austin Green for the screening of the 2011 Toronto International Film Festival movie.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> The film is about a few members of a close group of married and single friends that start to have children! Jon Hamm, Jennifer Westfeldt, Kristen Wiig, and Maya Rudolph round out the cast.
> 
> Even though this is the first time anyone has seen the film, Megan didnt sit through it.
> 
> I dont like to watch myself on-screen, Megan told JustJared.com. I get nauseous from the audiences reaction. Like when a part of the movie is supposed to be funny and the audience doesnt laugh, thats the worst!
> 
> Megan told JustJared.com that she will be headed to New York City for a few days to do a special photo shoot, but wont be attending any Fashion Week shows.
> 
> FYI: Megan is wearing a Thakoon dress, Brian Atwood zenith pumps, Christian Louboutin clutch, and David Webb ring.





















Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lookin good, both of them


----------



## coffeebeene

she looks amazing! it makes me so happy to see her looking good again


----------



## MCF

They look great. I love the color red on her. I wish we could see how the marilyn tattoo removal is going...


----------



## kirsten

*Megan Fox: 'I was getting too thin'*

Megan Fox has said that she quit her strict vegan diet after noticing how much weight she had lost.

The Transformers star was shocked after seeing pictures of herself looking dangerously thin, and decided to adopt a more healthy lifestyle.

"For a year and a half, until about four months ago, I followed a strict vegan diet based on raw fruits and vegetables, no bread, sugar and coffee," Fox told Amica magazine.

"But I had lost too much weight. So now I eat a bit of everything, and I train three times a week."

A representative for Fox recently confirmed the actress had a brief fling with her Transformers co-star Shia LaBeouf during filming back in 2009. The actress is currently shooting a supporting role in Judd Apatow's untitled Knocked Up spinoff, and has been praised for her on-screen humor by co-star Leslie Mann.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox signs autographs for fans as she heads to her hotel on Saturday (September 10) in Toronto, Ontario, Canada.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress is in town for the Toronto International Film Festival, where she premiered her latest movie, Friends with Kids!
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Megan met up with JustJared.com at the premiere and shared that shes headed to NYC for a few days after the festival for a special fashion shoot!
> 
> Megan and hubby Brian Austin Green were spotted leaving Los Angeles for Toronto on Thursday evening.
















Source: JustJared


----------



## luvs*it*

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared


 
*~*Stunning. Love her dress!!*~*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gorgeous dress


----------



## MCF

beautiful dress! she still looks very slim even though she's gained weight. her tattoo removal is coming along nicely.


----------



## KristyDarling

She is at her PERFECT weight. She is glowing!!!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

I think she looks stunning!!


----------



## platinum_girly

Megan Fox, 'I Would Be An Archaeologist'


Source: OceanUp


----------



## Chanel522

Love the dress, but she seems really odd.


----------



## coconutsboston

She comes across as very uncomfortable.


----------



## platinum_girly

New Armani ads:














Source: OceanUp


----------



## rx4dsoul

platinum_girly said:


> New Armani ads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: OceanUp



Wow I wouldn't have guessed that was her!


----------



## bergafer3

not a fan of the hair or angles of her for the ad. she so pretty,but the makeup and shots dont do her justice. JMO


----------



## rx4dsoul

Chanel522 said:


> It's funny that Megan has had so much plastic surgery yet she dresses like she couldn't care less what she looks like.  I would think that if she was as pretty as she was before all her procedures and she still felt she needed so much to be done that she would be someone who cared a lot about how she looked all the time.  She always looks like someone just threw her out the door except when she's on the set of something.



She had work done? On what? 
Pardon the ignorance.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

rx4dsoul said:


> She had work done? On what?
> Pardon the ignorance.



Her entire face looks like a completely different person to me...when I first saw it I didn't even recognize her until I did a double take.

Don't like the Armani ad at all. She looked better before all the PS IMO.


----------



## rx4dsoul

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her entire face looks like a completely different person to me...when I first saw it I didn't even recognize her until I did a double take.
> 
> Don't like the Armani ad at all. She looked better before all the PS IMO.



Ah..okay..there was some hoopla before on her getting a job done on her face and she denied that and a photo surfaced with her displaying her "natural" wrinkles and lines. 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## PrincessMe

rx4dsoul said:


> Wow I wouldn't have guessed that was her!


 


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her entire face looks like a completely different person to me...when I first saw it I didn't even recognize her until I did a double take.
> 
> Don't like the Armani ad at all. She looked better before all the PS IMO.


 
WOW agree..cannot recognize her at all 

and for someone who claims to want to be original she looks like a carbon copy of ava gardner


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and hubby Brian Austin Green leave Little Doms after having lunch on Monday (October 3) in Los Feliz, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress, whos getting rid of her Marilyn Monroe tattoo, told Access Hollywood last month that Brian is removing some tattoos also.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Megan also elaborated some more about her decision to erase her arm ink.
> 
> I just feel like there are better things to have inked on your body than someone who suffered so much, so in getting older, I just decided that is something I wanted to get rid of, she shared.












Source: JustJared


----------



## WaffleCloth

rx4dsoul said:


> Ah..okay..there was some hoopla before on her getting a job done on her face and she denied that and a photo surfaced with her displaying her "natural" wrinkles and lines.
> Thanks for the info!



Rhinoplasty and lip injections


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox goes out for breakfast at Little Doms on Tuesday (October 4) in Los Feliz, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress was joined for her morning meal by her hubby Brian Austin Green.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Little Doms is a family favorite for Megan and Brian. The two dined there for lunch the day before!
> 
> Megans film Friends with Kids, was recently picked up by Lionsgate, and will be released in theatres in 2012!
> 
> FYI: Megan is wearing a Sauce You Cheeky Monkey T and carrying the Linea Pelle Dylan mini crossbody bag.
















Source: JustJared


----------



## bergafer3

her lips look fuller again in the third picture. and it looks like she got extensions, her hair looks longer and fuller. I wonder if she has a new role or something? She so beautiful with out the plastic surgery and extension. i don't know why she keeps doing these things to herself. She's already starting to look odd


----------



## flsurfergirl3

ughhhh Brian!!!!!!!! the man is so dang sexy!!!!


----------



## imgg

bergafer3 said:


> her lips look fuller again in the third picture. and it looks like she got extensions, her hair looks longer and fuller. I wonder if she has a new role or something? She so beautiful with out the plastic surgery and extension. i don't know why she keeps doing these things to herself. She's already starting to look odd



I think her extensions look good.  On some people it's so obvious- IMO it works for her.


----------



## jennyx0

Oh I love her hair like this! The combo of snow white skin, dark hair and cosmic eyes looks so exotic and stunning to me.


----------



## MCF

I get the appeal of dressing down in comfortable clothes especially if you don't want to draw attention to yourself but I wish she would dress nicer when she goes out.  It's totally selfish of me but I want to see some nice candids of her.


----------



## rx4dsoul

WaffleCloth said:


> Rhinoplasty and lip injections



:wondering She looked fine to me...she did not need those. Oh well, I guess she thought she needed them..


----------



## rx4dsoul

flsurfergirl3 said:


> ughhhh Brian!!!!!!!! the man is so dang sexy!!!!



Totally!


----------



## KristyDarling

bergafer3 said:


> her lips look fuller again in the third picture. and it looks like she got extensions, her hair looks longer and fuller. I wonder if she has a new role or something? She so beautiful with out the plastic surgery and extension. i don't know why she keeps doing these things to herself. She's already starting to look odd



Yeah it definitely looks like she got her lips a "refresher." Sigh. Of all the people in the world who do NOT need any work done.....why why why why??


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green stock up on some goods at their local Whole Foods on Friday (October 7) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress went casual in her favorite baseball cap, t-shirt, and leggings.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Earlier in the week, Megan and Brian frequented one of their favorite restaurants - Little Doms - two days in a row! The pair went for lunch and then again for breakfast.





















Source: JustJared


----------



## Monoi

she always has the same look, cap, flipflops, tshirt and some sweatpants..dont like it.


----------



## jennyx0

Her face looks kind of scary/harsh in the first two photos...or maybe it's her expression. I like her shirt (Rebel Yell?) and her Alexander Wang bag.


----------



## nillacobain

Monoi said:


> she always has the same look, cap, flipflops, tshirt and some sweatpants..dont like it.


 

ITA.


Her Marilyn tattooo is almost gone. I wonder why she's getting it removed.


----------



## tomz_grl

^I noticed the same thing. Wonder how long it will take for it to be completely removed?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox stops by the Young Hollywood Studio on Tuesday (October 11) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress, as well as rapper Pitbull, met with Make A Wish Foundations Wilfredo Paredes during their visit.
> 
> Megan told Collider last month why she she doesnt have a Twitter account.
> 
> I feel like it has a purpose because there are fans around the world that want to have some sort of interaction with you. But I feel like it is important to still keep some space and some distance, she explained.
> 
> I honestly dont think that I am cool enough or important enough that anyone would care about what I am doing at all hours of the day, like, I just had a latte from Starbucks and now I am going to Barneys. Love me some shoes! Who cares? she added.




















Source: JustJared


----------



## jennyx0

I can't stop staring at the third photo...she looks STUNNING and her face looks young again!


----------



## imgg

She always looks so fragile to me.  Whatever she did to her skin worked for her.  She is looking pretty again.


----------



## Jahpson

face is still on the puffy side but she looks great. Is she alright? Like for real?


----------



## bergafer3

^ i agree to looks fragle. i find her to look older than what she is. it's sad to see how plastic surgery can make someone beautiful, like in transfomers 2. to how old and over done shes starting to look. But hey shes pretty


----------



## bergafer3

I love her eyebrows! they always look flawless


----------



## MCF

She does looks fragile.  I've always been kind of iffy on if she's had plastic surgery or not.  I think she is the kind of person who can look drastically different with some more weight on her and a tan.  I'm obsessed with her eyebrows. They are perfect.


----------



## Bentley1

Her skin is always amazing and she has gorgeous eyes.

Still looks very different from a few years ago, a bit harder. I agree she looks older than 25 since she did whatever she did to her face.


----------



## tatu_002

jennyx0 said:


> I can't stop staring at the third photo...she looks STUNNING and her face looks young again!



exactly!


----------



## xikry5talix

She looks very pretty in those pics


----------



## CoachGirl12

She could at least switch it up w/her hats... ugh, she needs to throw that hat out!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox makes a quick exit out of the Regency Village Theatre after the Puss in Boots premiere on Sunday (October 23) in Westwood, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress was joined for the animated film by her hubby Brian Austin Green and his son Kassius.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Megan recently posed for Armani Beautys holiday campaign! Check out the promotional pictures in case you missed them.
> 
> Megan told Collider last month that she loves working with Armani.
> 
> Armani is a fashion house that I think is iconic and beautiful. I also love Mr. Armani, Megan said.





















Source: JustJared


----------



## Jahpson

she looks so cute there! love the boots


----------



## thatscute

love her scarf! i think her face looks pretty young in these pics!


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Cute outfit!!*~*


----------



## CocoMeow

Did she actually get plastic surgery as people here are stating? I think her and Brian make a cute couple. Her opinions comical. I find her a bit fascinating, only because Im interested to see what all the hype is for and why people are obsessing over her so much.

What annoys me is how she tries to act so oblivious to her fame. "Im not cool enough or important enough" (that anyone would care about what Im doing on twitter?) If no one cared, would you have even been asked why you dont have a twitter account? I dont know about you but no ones ever asked me why I dont have a twitter account. 

Shes also mentioned in a couple of interviews that shes unaware that shes pretty and unaware that people obsess over her or think shes beautiful. LIKE HELLO?! You're Megan Fox. One of the most obsessed over celebrities today. Do you live in a box? Im not sure how one can be "geniuinely" oblivious to that sort of thing?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

flsurfergirl3 said:


> ughhhh Brian!!!!!!!! the man is so dang sexy!!!!




Inevitably my first thought whenever I come into this thread lol


----------



## platinum_girly

Megan Fox was spotted out and about in BevHills, Oct 27:


















Source: EyePrime


----------



## bergafer3

Her extension got even longer! I like them, I wonder if she gets sew in's?


----------



## Jahpson

wow, she brought it back with the mukluks


----------



## imgg

In the latest photos it looks like she may have done something new to her face.  Maybe fat grafting?   Her face looks so puffy!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox looks effortlessly chic as she runs errands on Wednesday (November 2) in Hollywood.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress wore a pair of Louboutin heels for her trip into town.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> It was recently announced that Megan will take part in this years 24 Hour Plays on Broadway, where actors, writers, and directors have one day to write and rehearse plays before performing them in front of an audience!
> 
> The event benefits the Urban Arts Partnership and will also feature Julia Stiles, Sarah Silverman, and Jason Biggs.
















Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks cute there..


----------



## platinum_girly

I was thinking that her boobies look bigger...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ They do. She looks good there.


----------



## KristyDarling

The boobs and puffy face could be due to her putting on a couple pounds, maybe? She looks so much better a bit curvier rather than her skeletal look that she had about a year ago.


----------



## dearmissie

Oh that thumb..


----------



## elynnin

I think she's young and headstrong and opinionated and bad at articulating. Oh well, I give her  for that.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Loving her shoes!!!  She looks super cute here.  This is a good look for her!


----------



## Swanky

She looks great, best she's looked in a long time!  She looks insecure though wrapping her bag across her like that.


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Agree.


----------



## MCF

she looks very chic except for the way she's holding her bag.  I love her shoes


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She looks really cute in the last ones. Dressed up but effortless and bs free


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox heads to Larchmont Bungalow for lunch on Tuesday (November 8) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress, whos participating in this years 24 Hour Plays on Broadway, was spotted running errands last week in Hollywood.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Megan can next be seen on the big screen in This Is Forty, Judd Apatows latest comedy co-starring his wife, Leslie Mann, Jason Segel, Paul Rudd, and Melissa McCarthy.
> 
> Megan also teamed up with Sacha Baron Cohen for The Dictator, which is scheduled to be released May 2012!

















Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Damnit Megan, I TOLD you once before, STOP ripping off my street style as your own! I'm serious...


----------



## bergafer3

^ what brand are those boots? i didn't know she had a car too. I thought she had just a SUV.


----------



## Jahpson

Mukluk ^


----------



## bergafer3

^Thank you


----------



## meluvs2shop

_she looks great with the few extra pounds! _


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She looks great, best she's looked in a long time!  She looks insecure though wrapping her bag across her like that.



_maybe she had a big lunch! lol_


----------



## CocoMeow

She looks sloppy in those last photos...


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox looks stunning as she visits the Veterans Home of California on Friday (November 11) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress supported the brave men and women on Veterans Day with her hubby Brian Austin Green.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Earlier in the week, Megan was spotted looking casual cute as she grabbed lunch at Larchmont Bungalow.
> 
> Be sure to look out for Megan next month in the 24 Hour Plays on Broadway!
















Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

awww, she looks nice


----------



## xikry5talix

Her hair looks pretty in those recent pics


----------



## manditex

^^ I think she looks so hot in those last pix, skin, hair, and even the extra 2 lbs on her thighs does her justice!


----------



## Bag*Snob

I think she messed up her face.


----------



## platinum_girly

Megan Fox seen out and about in Beverly Hills, Nov 11:













Source: EyePrime


----------



## imgg

Is that her sister?  Megan looks great.  Love her hair!  I know they are extensions, but it looks great!


----------



## platinum_girly

Megan Fox Arrived to American Airlines Theater in Times Square for her "24 Hour Plays" 2011 November 14th:






Source: StarStyle


----------



## bergafer3

Why does she wear the same hat? It's been years, that has to smell! Lol


----------



## Bentley1

I am so sick of that dingy hat.  Least there's a break from those dirty green rubber flip flops.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox stands proudly next to her co-stars after making her Broadway debut in the 24 Hour Plays On Broadway held at The American Airlines Theatre on Monday (November 14) in New York City.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress was joined by Paul Bettany, Tracy Morgan, Sarah Silverman, and Jack McBrayer!
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> This is the first year Megan performed in this one night event! Other newbies include Gabourey Sidibe and Jesse Eisenberg.
> 
> Over the weekend, Megan supported war veterans by visiting a center in California in honor of Veterans Day.




















Source: JustJared


----------



## PrincessTingTing

^^Her skin is amazing - I wonder what I have to do to get that flawless skin!!!!


----------



## imgg

I know her skin is flawless.  In the transformer movies, her skin did not look like this.  Her face is forever changing.  I think she had fat grafting that finally settled.  It can make you look weird for months.  But that doesn't explain her porcelain, flawless skin.  Would love to know what she did.  Now she needs to stop messing with her face.  She looks great again.


----------



## MCF

her skin, eyebrows, and hair are looking amazing


----------



## SerendipityIsme

Her skin look amazing in recent photos, I wonder what she did to it.  You can't even see the freckles and blemish scars that she used to have.  I actually love her freckles and probably one of the few that like freckles on a girls face.


----------



## bergafer3

i think she had lazer treatment, Dermatologist have so many different procedures to make your skin look better. she did serious procedures to remove the sun damage she had on her face. her skin looks awesome, i read she avoids the sun now, which she would have to after removing damage


----------



## heart goes boOm

oh yea, i totally forgot she had freckles!


----------



## CocoMeow

Yeah what is with that hat? Its dirty, stained and old..


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox attends a launch party for Vertu on Tuesday (November 15) at the Volkhonka Fine Art Center in Moscow, Russia.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress met up with Clive Owen at the bash, which celebrated the luxury smartphone companys new Constellation Quest.
> 
> The night before, Megan was in NYC to participate in 24 Hour Plays on Broadway held at The American Airlines Theatre.
> 
> FYI: Megan is wearing a Christian Dior dress with Brian Atwood shoes and Neil Lane jewelry.




















Source: JustJared


----------



## thatscute

she looks great!!


----------



## platinum_girly

November 17, 2011:





Source: StarStyle


----------



## tatu_002

goooooorgeous


----------



## Kimm992

I don't know if she's had work done or something but her face just isn't as pretty as it used to be.


----------



## xikry5talix

She looks so pretty and I love her hair...extensions.


----------



## bergafer3

I like how she smilies more in pictures and has a different hat on!


----------



## coconutsboston

^^But the green flip flops have made a reappearance!


----------



## LV Kid

LOL she needs to star ina new movie


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's looking more like herself recently.


----------



## hugable

^ yes I agree.  It is nice to see.


----------



## shoes4me2

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



She looks so beautiful.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox picks up a few goodies at the Madison boutique in West Hollywood on Wednesday (November 30).
> 
> The 25-year-old actress picked up several cozy pieces and a few necklaces.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Megan is back in town after attending a launch party for Vertus Constellation Quest, a new luxury smartphone, in Moscow, Russia earlier in the month!
> 
> Megan also recently made her Broadway debut in 24 Hour Plays on Broadway, where she joined celebs including Tracy Morgan and Sarah Silverman in the one-night event.
















Source: JustJared


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute! Her hair is pretty.


----------



## lovemysavior

Nice!  Looks like she got some red wax coated jeans maybe?  I have been eyeing that style.


----------



## christymarie340

kimm992 said:


> i don't know if she's had work done or something but her face just isn't as pretty as it used to be.



ITA-she was such a natural beauty. When I saw these pics in another thread, I didn't even realize it was her.


----------



## bisousx

It's a shame that she isn't as beautiful anymore. I just took a look at the first few pages of this thread... what a difference!


----------



## randr21

Curse of the hollywood cosmetic surgery machine


----------



## bisbee

bisousx said:


> It's a shame that she isn't as beautiful anymore. I just took a look at the first few pages of this thread... what a difference!


 
I honestly don't see much of a difference at all - I compared pictures from the beginning of the thread to now - the main difference I see is that she used to be tan, and now she is pale.


----------



## Swanky

Her "before" look was prior to this thread.  She looks pretty different than she did before all her work.  Some of her procedures are pretty extreme and she looks VERY different for a shorter time until it starts wearing off, especially when she was plumping those lips.


----------



## Bentley1

^ I agree, she looks VERY different to me.  Especially compared to her pre-Transformer days when she was on that sitcom with Kelly Ripa.

I LOVE the way she looked around the time she was on Transformers, even though she had tweaked her nose/lips.  It still worked for me.

Then she went and really messed with her face and now looks like Laura Flynn Boyle (as was pointed out by another poster some time back).


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

very sad that she felt the need to change her face so much. sometimes I hate Hollywood for the standards of beauty they impose. She was absolutely stunning before... 

I couldn't imagine being the PR agent/publicist/manager/movie director that has to tell a young female "you need to reconstruct your face before I put you on the cover of this magazine or cast you in this movie".


----------



## bergafer3

it is sad, her face looks pufffy and unmovable. she was stuning with the little tweaks than she went to far.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

JCinwrppingppr said:


> very sad that she felt the need to change her face so much. sometimes I hate Hollywood for the standards of beauty they impose. She was absolutely stunning before...
> 
> I couldn't imagine being the PR agent/publicist/manager/movie director that has to tell a young female "you need to reconstruct your face before I put you on the cover of this magazine or cast you in this movie".



I always wonder how much of this is actually from outside forces, and how much is someone's own personal pressure and insecurities.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

She looks different, but I don't think it's necessarily a bad. It's just... different. lol. The surgery or whatever it was she most recently had, has "settled" imo


----------



## imgg

MichelleAntonia said:


> She looks different, but I don't think it's necessarily a bad. It's just... different. lol. The surgery or whatever it was she most recently had, has "settled" imo



I agree, she is looking much better.  She is someone who always looks different though, even before all the procedures.  When she posed for Maxium a while back, I thought she looked like a completely different person.  In additional to surgery, I think she is one of those people, where everything shows up on her face (lack of sleep, drinking, etc.) Overall, she is looking much better and is still very pretty.  I don't think she looks like Laura Flynn Boyle now, who is completely unrecognizable!


----------



## CocoMeow

She looks the same to me..

I noticed people compare her to photos that are several years old.. of course her face is going to change a bit. Some sites are even comparing photos of her when she was 15 and saying she got plastic surgery lmao.


----------



## wordpast

She is starting to look the same... now. But months ago her face was filler-filled, frozen and almost catlike. I agree it's settled and hopefully she'll stay away from it.


----------



## Swanky

I can see it easily. . . but whatever


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

omg she was so beautiful before


----------



## CocoMeow

The first photo was from many many years back.. that was the photo I was talking about when she was in her teens that people were comparing her to now. Her face is going to mature. Shes still young. Her nose looks different but it could be the angles of the camera/her face too. I can make my nose look 15 different ways in photos.

I think people just take the most opposite photos they can find and put them together.. I'd like to see some real hard proof like her everyday photos where shes out and about from years back vs now and see a real difference.


----------



## HauteMama

Of course a person matures, but her face looks bloated and frozen and she looks like she's aged about 25 years instead of the few it has actually been. Maybe other people perceive it differently, but to me it is painfully obvious that she's had work done, and it was completely unnecessary. She looks so much worse now, with the droopy eyes and the ridiculously prominent cheekbones and jaw and the fish lips. I've seen threads where I could buy that the potos were from so many years ago and different angles, etc., but that's not what I see with Megan Fox. I see obvious work done, and I think it's a shame.


----------



## Bentley1

The face we see today in comparison to her face in the past is not the product of the natural changes that come with maturing. It's dreadfully obvious.

And I'm a HUGE fan of the way she looked back in 2007-08 (approximately).  It's sad, but she lost a lot of that beauty in the few years since then, not to mention aged like crazy in just a matter of 3-4 years. If it's "natural" then her eyes, nose, cheeks, lips and skin have some amazing morphing powers. She looks totally different to me. :robot:


----------



## CocoMeow

Maybe I havnt been following her enough to see a vast difference.


----------



## Jahpson

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I can see it easily. . . but whatever



she looked like a real girl in the before pics and now looks like a mannequin. If this isn't a tragedy I don't know what is.

and did she bleach her skin or something?


----------



## Swanky

no idea . . .  but this isn't "natural" maturing, lol!


I have never "followed" her, not a fan.  But today's Megan Fox clearly looks plastic 
It took 20 seconds on google images to see proof, and I don't mean these side by side comparisons, there's a million photos of her over the past 5-10 years if these are insufficient - have a look.
I actually thought she looked really pretty after her first obvious round of procedures {'06/'07 ish}, too bad she didn't know to stop there.


----------



## imgg

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I can see it easily. . . but whatever



They took pictures of Megan when she was a teen and compared it to her right after a procedure.  My guess is she had fat grafting.  If you compare her to the most recent pictures in this thread, there is a difference, but not as vastly as the ones taken when her face is obviously bloated/swollen.

Whatever she had done has settled.  She is looking much better lately IMO.


----------



## Swanky

Only one photo is of her when she was "younger".  There's a ton of befores in this thread - some people can't see it.  It's all good, we just disagree


----------



## CocoMeow

Wasnt she 15 in the first photo? Thats like a 10 year difference.

If she did get plastic surgery, than Im sad for her.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox pulls her hood over her head to avoid the downpours on Monday (December 12) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress, who visited a salon to get her hair done, prepared for the rainy day with her big parka and boots and carried a Linea Pelle bag.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Last week, Megan was spotted getting some shopping done at The Grove with a pal.
> 
> It was recently announced that Megans Facebook tops the list of fastest growing fan pages in the actors and TV personalities category, according to THR.
















Source: JustJared


----------



## shesnochill

Love the jacket!


----------



## knics33

lol - she has _blatantly _had quite a bit of work done at a pretty young age... it did nothing for her and did *not *look good. JMO. Maybe in Hollyweird, it was considered a good thing, but I think most ppl would agree that she shouldn't have had any work done. She was stunning just as she was. Maybe it's just my philosohy, but 99% of the time plastic surgery looks unnatural, "plastic", and ultimatley ages you. Again JMO. 

I do agree that the work she had seems to have "settled" or something... she does look better.


----------



## imgg

knics33 said:


> lol - she has _blatantly _had quite a bit of work done at a pretty young age... it did nothing for her and did *not *look good. JMO. Maybe in Hollyweird, it was considered a good thing, *but I think most ppl would agree that she shouldn't have had any work done. She was stunning just as she was. Maybe it's just my philosohy, but 99% of the time plastic surgery looks unnatural, "plastic", and ultimatley ages you. Again JMO. *
> 
> *I do agree that the work she had seems to have "settled" or something... she does look better*.



I agree.  She needed nothing.  I could understand a little lip filler or something, but not whatever she had done.  I am still thinking she had fat grafting by the way her face was swollen and the way things has settled now.  But seriously, what doctor thinks he could improve on Megan Fox?  I can see how it could happen though, Megan comes in to see a doctor for lip filler and by the time she leaves, some unethical doctor has convinced her she needs way more.  I can imagine the pressure their must be in Hollyweird to stay pretty.  Plus Megan is very young and I am sure very impressionable, when she sees a doctor with a fancy office, driving fancy cars telling her he can improve her looks- all for his own ego and money.  When you look like Megan Fox you need no surgery! Maybe when she is 50 but not early 20's.


----------



## tatu_002

annaversary said:


> Love the jacket!



me too, anyone know what it is?


----------



## Jahpson

those boots are sick


----------



## CocoMeow

I like the jacket but def not the boots..


----------



## Bentley1

tatu_002 said:


> me too, anyone know what it is?



Looks like Abercrombie & Fitch. I have one from there that looks exactly like that, so I'm assuming it's A&F.


----------



## platinum_girly

Megan Fox shopping at The Grove in Los Angeles, December 8:













Source: OnCelebrity


----------



## Sweetpea83

^That must be Megan's sis..


----------



## tatu_002

Bentley1 said:


> Looks like Abercrombie & Fitch. I have one from there that looks exactly like that, so I'm assuming it's A&F.



I thought it might be from abercrombie - thanks


----------



## bergafer3

her skin is perfect! i wonder who her dermatologist is, and what excatly she had done. her freckles are gone and her acne marks as well


----------



## Bentley1

tatu_002 said:


> I thought it might be from abercrombie - thanks



You're welcome.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox trails behind her husband Brian Austin Green as they make their way through LAX International Airport on Saturday (December 17) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress recently told InStyle that she does not like to wear makeup.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> I dont wear make-up when Im not working, unless Im going on a date with my husband, Megan said.
> 
> In case you missed it, check out Megan in the trailer for her upcoming flick The Dictator, also starring Sacha Baron Cohen.













Source: JustJared


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oh I'd say she's wearing a little makeup there!


----------



## mk78

bergafer3 said:


> her skin is perfect! i wonder who her dermatologist is, and what excatly she had done. her freckles are gone and her acne marks as well


I wonder too, a lot of fellow tpf'ers here have said laser, but which one?? There are so many laser resurfacing treatments out there!!! Some more catered to tightening and collagen stimulation, other to minimising pores and lightening pigmentation. I'd like to know as I have tried photofacials, and spectra for the face for almost 6 months now and have not even had the kind of smooth transluscent skin she has!!!!!!!


----------



## mk78

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared


 
Gosh, doesn't her face look weird here!!!! Not sure whetehr it'd the angle or the colour saturation but she looks awful


----------



## kittenslingerie

I bought her jacket online last night, I hope it fits. And I agree with everyone here, her skin looks wonderful!
She still looks a bit puffier than before, but I think that was her intent. I personally believe she was trying to look more like her idol Angelina Jolie, and had her face filled with fat or filler to resemble Angie's more square faced bone structure.
http://www.showbizspy.com/article/189610/angelina-jolie-blasts-megan-fox.html


----------



## Kimm992

She is full of crap if she thinks anyone believes she doesn't wear makeup...


----------



## Bentley1

mk78 said:


> I wonder too, a lot of fellow tpf'ers here have said laser, but which one?? There are so many laser resurfacing treatments out there!!! Some more catered to tightening and collagen stimulation, other to minimising pores and lightening pigmentation. I'd like to know as I have tried photofacials, and spectra for the face for almost 6 months now and have not even had the kind of smooth transluscent skin she has!!!!!!!



My derm told me that Pixel Resurfacing Laser is one of the best in order to achieve the type of skin Megan currently has.  The only issue is the down time since it's somewhat invasive and works deeply.

I've wanted to try it, but you look really scary for a week and it takes another several weeks for your skin to heal properly.


----------



## bergafer3

Kimm992 said:


> She is full of crap if she thinks anyone believes she doesn't wear makeup...



i agree! i've been in cosmetics for years and you can tell she always has some makeup on. it looks like she wears sheer foundation or tinted moist on. But her skin is awesome! i wish celebs would be honest about work they have done and be honest about wearing makeup. why lie about it.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and hubby Brian Austin Green land at LAX Airport on Wednesday (December 21) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The couple returned to Southern California after a quick trip out of town - the two were spotted catching a flight at the same airport over the weekend.
> 
> TMZ reports that Sofia Coppola is planning to make a movie about the Bling Ring/Burglar Bunch.
> 
> The group of wealthy Calabasas, Calif., kids broke into Megan and Brians home, along with properties of other famous stars including Lindsay Lohan, Orlando Bloom, Paris Hilton, and Rachel Bilson.
















Source: JustJared


----------



## nillacobain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I can see it easily. . . but whatever
> images.fox.com.au/2010/06/21/415497/megan-fox-plastic-surgery-gallery.jpg
> mydochub.com/images/megan-fox-plastic-surgery.jpg
> plasticsergeant.com/files/imagecache/original/picture/megan-fox.jpg


 
She did look way better in 2007!


----------



## Lanier

kittenslingerie said:


> I bought her jacket online last night, I hope it fits. And I agree with everyone here, her skin looks wonderful!



Have you gotten it yet? What is the style name? I  it!


----------



## kittenslingerie

Lanier said:


> Have you gotten it yet? What is the style name? I  it!



I got it today, The style is called Jordan and the color is called Pine. It ran TTS.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and her hubby Brian Austin Green stock up on groceries at Gelsons in preparation for a holiday feast on Thursday evening (December 22) in Hollywood.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress and Brian were helped out of the supermarket by an employee who loaded their goodies into the car.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> It was recently announced that a Bling Ring/Burglar Bunch movie may be made! The group, a bunch of wealthy California based kids, broke into Megan and Brians home, along with the homes of other celebs including Orlando Bloom and Lindsay Lohan.













Source: JustJared


----------



## Beautiful swan

Her face looks frozen


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and her hubby Brian Austin Green hold hands making their way into the Staples Center on Sunday (December 25) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress and Brian watched the Chicago Bulls beat out the L.A. Lakers, 88-87.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Earlier in the week, Megan and Brian were spotted stocking up on groceries at Gelsons in preparation for the holidays.
> 
> In case you missed it, check out Megan in the trailer for her upcoming film The Dictator, also starring Sacha Baron Cohen.
















Source: JustJared


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and hubby Brian Austin Green catch yet another Lakers game on Tuesday (December 27) at Staples Center in downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old Transformers actress came to see the Lakers win their first game of the year as they defeated the Utah Jazz - 96-71. The Lakers won their game to prevent an embarrassing 0-3 start to the season.
> 
> Also spotted at the game: Maroon 5s Adam Levine, girlfriend/model Anne V, Andy Garcia and Penny Marshall!
> 
> The Lakers next take on the impressive New York Knicks at home on Thursday. Should be an exciting game!












Source: JustJared


----------



## loves

i don't hear her getting any new movies/shows lately. any updates? or did she well and truly dug her own career grave with that unfortunate comment?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I doubt it. One comment doesn't spell career ruin these days. Even Nazi comments, like that verbal diarrhea Lars von Trier spewed. I don't doubt he'll be working again. But then again, he's a man with a long standing reputation and years of experience. Even still.. I just don't think filmmakers know what to do with Megan. She doesn't want to play the token blazing hot chick like she did in Transformers... but the non hot chick roles are going to experienced actresses who aren't as typically and distractingly beautiful. 

But she does have a movie coming out, Friends with Kids, with Jon Hamm. It's a smaller, indie type thing. I'm betting that's the kind of stuff she wants to do now. Don't know when it comes out though...


----------



## imgg

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



Her face always looks different- from picture-to-picture.


----------



## orinoco

girl has the worst dress sense ever. yikes.


----------



## Monoi

They dress alike


----------



## Swanky

I don't think she's a real talented actress, that's why she's not in a lot of movies/great movies.


----------



## AEGIS

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't think she's a real talented actress, that's why she's not in a lot of movies/great movies.




well damn.


----------



## domlee

Photoshoot for Interview magazine.

http://www.interviewmagazine.com/film/megan-fox


----------



## Swanky

I'm just sayin'!


----------



## knics33

^lol I agree Swanky! The truth hurts lol.


----------



## platinum_girly

Leaving a local hair salon in Los Angeles January 10, 2012:

Source: StarStyle


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox trails behind her husband Brian Austin Green as they make their way out of Rite Aid on Friday (January 13) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress, looking casual in sweats and flip-flops, stocked up on a few groceries before heading back home.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> In case you missed it, check out Megan in the trailer for her upcoming flick Friends With Kids, also starring Jennifer Westfeldt, Adam Scott, Jon Hamm, Kristen Wiig, and Edward Burn.



Source: JustJared


----------



## ByeKitty

Her lip shape is very odd... It looks like her top lip is fuller than her bottom lip...


----------



## Tiag

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't think she's a real talented actress, that's why she's not in a lot of movies/great movies.


Agreed


----------



## Chanel522

Everytime I see pics of Megan I think that her face looks like if it were touched it would shatter.  She just looks very porcelain doll-ish or something.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't think she's a real talented actress, that's why she's not in a lot of movies/great movies.




I'm not sure that talent is the ultimate factor in every case necessarily. For example, I don't think Kate Beckinsale is the greatest actress around, definitely no better than Megan, yet she's got a massive career. She's also got that bombshell status. I think it probably comes down to choices and timing-- Kate headlined the Underworld franchise and stuck with it, that makes a huge difference. Megan was only a supporting character in a franchise she left recently.


----------



## Tangerine

My GOD she is so pretty its unreal


----------



## Swanky

I think Kate Beckinsale is far more talented than Megan  Probably easier to work with as well, which I'm guessing is half the battle.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-court-claiming-owes-thousands-dollars.html

Battle of the exes: Brian Austin Green takes his son's mother to court claiming she owes him thousands of dollars 

Last updated at 5:47 AM on 14th January 2012


Former Beverly Hills 90210 actor Brian Austin Green has filed a lawsuit against his ex-fiancée, claiming she owes him more than $200,000, according to a US report.

The husband of Megan Fox claims actress Vanessa Marcil-Giovanazzo never returned the thousands of dollars that he lent her over time. 
According to TMZ.com, 38-year-old Green filed a lawsuit in LA Superior Court saying he gave his ex several loans - around $50,000 at a time - with the understanding she would pay him back.

But he says that when he asked Vanessa to reimburse him in November, she allegedly refused.

The former couple have a nine-year-old son, Kassius, together. 
The little boy was present in 2010 when his father married Megan, 25, who found fame in the Transformers movies. 
Green was once engaged to Vanessa, 43, who played Tori Spelling's cousin on the hit Nineties TV show.

In the lawsuit Brian insists that 'the monies were not gifts.'
He allegedly gave Vanessa the money before she became pregnant with their child and he says that at the time the actress agreed to repay him 'promptly.'
The actor is demanding that all the money be returned, in addition to unspecified damages.


----------



## Nat

So after 12 years it suddenly dawns on him he needs the money of his son's mother? How cheesy to go after Vanessa after all these years. Did he ever pay any child support? Are they broke already? 

On top of that, Vanessa just suffered a miscarriage last month. Her second miscarriage of that year, mind you. Talk about bad timing.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

It might be that he waited as long as he possibly could before going the legal route. Who knows. Either way, if I loaned someone that much money and had been waiting over a decade to get paid back, I'd probably sue. That's why I'd never loan any substantial money to anyone other than my parents or my siblings.


----------



## Swanky

Never.Loan.Money.


----------



## MCF

eek.  Money disputes get so messy.  I hope everything works out.


----------



## bisousx

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Never.Loan.Money.



 Yep, never loan what you can't afford to give away as a "gift".


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They probably need the money. I wouldn't know but I will go out on a limb and say that Lifetime TV pay isn't comparable to Transformer paychecks. I guess comparing Bay to Hitler wasn't her best career move. 
******
And with a Lifetime biopic in the works, that's a lot to live up to for a lucky leading lady. The It Girls possibly up for the role: Lindsay Lohan and, more recently, Megan Fox. 

"I've been talking to Lindsay Lohan directly, and with her reps, and have been in conversations with other actresses, including Megan Fox," Larry Thompson, executive producer of Lifetime's Liz and Dick, tells E! News. 

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20562135,00.html


----------



## platinum_girly

> Even though she tried to hide her face the photogs still managed to spot Megan Fox as she was seen arriving for a flight at LAX today.
> 
> The gorgeous actress was ready for her flight and looking cozy in a basic tee and track pants.
> 
> Apparently Megan is in talks to play Elizabeth Taylor  I can actually see that much more than Lindsay Lohan. What do you think?



Source: ImNotObsessed


----------



## Swanky

I think Elizabeth Taylor would die if she knew either girl was up for this role


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I agree...I don't think either Lindsay or Megan is right for that role.*~*


----------



## Swanky

better for that pornstar role, lol!


----------



## imgg

I dunno know why, but I like Megan.  Maybe it's because she doesn't seem to try too hard, although I'm sick of the sweats. My DH doesn't care for her, but I'm rooting for her.  Hope she gets some acting lessons, stops messing with her face and lands a role that surprises us all.


----------



## bisbee

I just wish she would wear some real clothing.  I appreciate the fact that she's down to earth, but who dresses in sweats, t-shirts, flip flops and baseball caps constantly?  And this is not when she is going to or from the gym, it's whenever she is caught on film unless she's working!

She is young, but she's not 14.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think she could play a good Elizabeth Taylor. We'll see.


----------



## platinum_girly

I want some Free city sweatpants, ever since i saw them on Jess!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

platinum_girly said:


> I want some Free city sweatpants, ever since i saw them on Jess!



save your $$$ girl! i bought 2 pants and a hoodie. the hoodie was a medium and i couldn't even get it over my head. the sizing is so vague. some things are men sized and some women's. idk i gave up on the hoodies. my pants are comfy but nothing special. ppl in Miami don't have a clue what it is or that i paid $150 for them! and my white ones pilled and have holes. :/

sorry...back to topic!


----------



## platinum_girly

flsurfergirl3 said:


> save your $$$ girl! i bought 2 pants and a hoodie. the hoodie was a medium and i couldn't even get it over my head. the sizing is so vague. some things are men sized and some women's. idk i gave up on the hoodies. my pants are comfy but nothing special. ppl in Miami don't have a clue what it is or that i paid $150 for them! and my white ones pilled and have holes. :/
> 
> sorry...back to topic!


 
Holy crap, that doesn't sound good at all, and they cost more than Victoria's secret 

I must admit that Megans look to hang more loose on her than Jessicas and Hilarys do, but then again she is so very tiny isn't she? Or maybe that also has something to do with the weird sizing? 

Anyways girl thanks for letting me know, that is a great help


----------



## purplepinky

^^ I have quite a bit of Free City that I love to wear while lounging or sometimes traveling and I love it. The sizing can be random, but not so much in the pants and they are super cozy and the colors are so fun! They are expensive for what they are, but if you're someone who likes ur comfy clothes and for them to be cute, Free City and Wildfox are go-to's in that area IMO


----------



## Bentley1

A big h*ll NO to her, or even Lohan, playing Elizabeth Taylor.

How random that she was chosen as a potential actress to play the role. 

Natalie Portman would be amazing, IMO.


----------



## platinum_girly

purplepinky said:


> ^^ I have quite a bit of Free City that I love to wear while lounging or sometimes traveling and I love it. The sizing can be random, but not so much in the pants and they are super cozy and the colors are so fun! They are expensive for what they are, but if you're someone who likes ur comfy clothes and for them to be cute, Free City and Wildfox are go-to's in that area IMO


 
Awww thanks for your input chick. You know i just really like the look of them and the variety of colours that they have. I mainly wear sweatpants to either lounge around the house, walking, to travel in or for those days when i don't feel too good but gotta step out, you know? They definately LOOK really cosy and i am really torn now on whether to order any or not because it sounds like it is 50/50 on whether they are good quality or not... :wondering


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox turns up the heat in a new commercial for CCAA, a Brazilian based language school.
> 
> The 25-year-old Friends with Kids actress welcomes two non-English speakers to a distant land called Megan Fox Island in the ad, which was shot in Oxnard, California back in September.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Be sure to check out the entire video to see Mike Tyson terrify the stars of the commercial  ha!





Source: JustJared


----------



## Tangerine

BagOuttaHell said:


> They probably need the money. I wouldn't know but I will go out on a limb and say that Lifetime TV pay isn't comparable to Transformer paychecks. I guess comparing Bay to Hitler wasn't her best career move.
> ******
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20562135,00.html



Maybe she won't stay a millionaire, but I'm going to guess that endorsements (Armani and random overseas things) and Transformers royalties would be enough to keep her more than comfortable for the rest of her life, even if she stopped acting right now.

Her looks are pretty widely admired, so I'm going to take another guess and say that endorsement offers will probably not slow down for the next few years, regardless of any acting work.

Besides, I don't really get the idea that she and Brian are living that large. She doesn't dress/ vacation like jlo or the Beckhams... I could be wrong though. Maybe they have an enormous house with a monster mortgage that makes up for their regular cars and clothes....


----------



## serafina

Cant believe she messed with her face, she used to be so naturally pretty. What is wrong with all these celebrities?!


----------



## Swanky

pretty pics! But a WHOLOTTA airbrushing!  I'm not agreeing w/ final statement in article.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...Whites-Evil-Queen-Armani-beauty-campaign.html

She's the fairest of them all! Megan Fox channels Snow White's Evil Queen in Armani beauty campaign
By SADIE WHITELOCKS

Julia Roberts and Charlize Theron are set to play the Evil Queen in screen adaptations of Snow White.
But Megan Fox strikes a strong resemblance to the Disney character in Armani's latest beauty campaign.
Sporting ebony hair, blood red lips and a pale complexion the 25-year-old actress and model reveals a Gothic look.





Sporting ebony hair, blood red lips and a pale complexion Megan Fox is the star of Armani's latest campaign
The Transformers star was revealed as the face of the Italian cosmetic brand two years ago, taking over from Dutch model Lara Stone.
And over the years Fox has built a strong relationship with Italian creative, Giorgio Armani, making regular appearances at catwalk shows.
She also wore an Armani Privé gown for her wedding to 38-year-old 90210 star Brian Austin Green.
The latest make-up collection pays homage to Hollywood glamour.







Blood red lipstick shades and shimmering eye shadows are featured in Armani's Thirties-inspired range
Sultry lipstick shades and shimmering eye shadows are features of the Thirties-inspired range.
Fox was the former ambassador of Armani's jeans, but was replaced by singer Rihanna last year. 
Describing her work with 77-year-old Armani she previously said: 'I&#8217;m honored to be associated with him and part of this campaign.'
And the praise from the designer was mutual. Armani called the actress 'confident and seductive.'
Adding: 'She embodies the spirit of the women of today... Her beautiful features reveal femininity, sensuality and strength.'


----------



## Chanel522

^^Oh yes, those beautiful surgically enhanced features...that REALLY embodies the spirit of the woman today


----------



## myu3160

Chanel522 said:


> ^^Oh yes, those beautiful surgically enhanced features...that REALLY embodies the spirit of the woman today



haha +1


----------



## Swanky

That's what I meant by not agreeing w/ final statement.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Check out Megan Fox in this brand new advertisement for Metrocity!
> 
> The 25-year-old Friends with Kids actress recently did the photo shoot for the handbag company. The ad is for their Spring and Summer 2012 campaign.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Also pictured inside: Megans newest ad campaign beauty shots for Armani! The photos pay homage to some old Hollywood glamor with the dark lip shades and light, glossy eye shadows.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK of Megan Foxs latest advertisement photos??



Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think the Metrocity pics look far better than the Armani :/


----------



## mk78

I honestly don't recognise her anymore. I think she is really trying to shift her look to a more mature sophisticated appearance in those ads and some of her previous endorsements like verrtu, LG etc. but it just ages her and makes her look far beyond the age of 25. I am not a fan of any of the images, but especially not the armani ones


----------



## platinum_girly

> Even though her Transformer days are over, Megan Fox still gets the tongues wagging when she hits the beach. The sexy star was spotted this weekend on the beaches of Hawaii in a skimpy black and white mismatched bikini.
> 
> Showing off her sleek physique, Megan, 25, was not alone as she was escorted by her husband Brian Austin Green. February has been the month of beach body sightings. Just this past weekend, we saw Lea Michele, Derek Hough, Chace Crawford and Carrie Ann Inaba hitting the beach and flaunting their fit figures.



Source: CeleBuzz


----------



## Swanky

she looks great!!  Not too thin anymore!


----------



## bisousx

I agree, she looks toned and healthy. Nice abs!


----------



## jun3machina

ITA!

i actually like her for armani...surgery or not, she doesn't look as bad as LL or other celebs who have had it IMHO.


----------



## Bentley1

Definitely looks great.  I love her healthier look.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox shows off her bikini bod as she spends time on the beach with her shirtless husband Brian Austin Green on Sunday (February 19) in Kona, Hawaii.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress, who will hit the big screen next in Friends with Kids, went for a dip in the ocean with her sweetheart and relaxed on the beach.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Be sure to check out Megans new ads for Metrocity and Armani if you havent seen them yet!



Source: JustJared


----------



## Chanel522

She does look a lot fuller than she was last year.  I always read that her trainer says she has to try to put weight on because she has such a naturally high metabolism, but I feel like  this probably more what she's supposed to look like and before she tried really hard to stay that thin.  Maybe not though...


----------



## bergafer3

Seeing these pics makes me want to go to Hawaii!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Me too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She has great legs!


----------



## Jahpson

Did she get implants? Her body looks great in the bikini


----------



## schadenfreude

Implants all the way. WHY can't Hollywood just be honest about it.........


----------



## Bentley1

I can personally detect the outline of the implants from the side in the above picture.

Awhile back, someone did a side by side on here and she was quite small in the bust area. I like the size she went up to, it looks pretty natural to me.


----------



## jennyx0

Megan's commercial for Frito shots which she shot in Turkey last month


----------



## jennyx0

Megan in Miami March 2012

















Someone should cast her as a vampire. I think she'd be perfect!


----------



## bergafer3

Ya, her boobs sit akward. They look fake, but much better now that she gain a little weight


----------



## platinum_girly

Lol at that advert, love it!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

schadenfreude said:


> Implants all the way. WHY can't Hollywood just be honest about it.........




IDK if it's dishonesty in a case like Megan's. It seems that she simply doesn't want to talk about it. That's not the same as being asked and then going NO NO NOOO of course not! lol

I wouldn't want to talk about it either. I don't think she owes anyone the "truth" about her body.


----------



## admat97

She's had implants for years. Who cares.


----------



## PaperTigers

Whoa I am so jealous of her new abs.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

platinum_girly said:
			
		

> Source: JustJared



She looks good, healthier than in the past.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

her bod looks perfect in the bikinis!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox tapes an appearance on the Tonight Show With Jay Leno at NBC Studios on Monday (February 27) in Burbank, Calif.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress was on the program to promote Friends with Kids, which hits theaters March 9.
> 
> The comedy  starring Jennifer Westfeldt (who also directed the flick), Adam Scott, Maya Rudolph, Jon Hamm, and Kristen Wiig  centers around two best friends [who] decide to have a child together while keeping their relationship platonic, so they can avoid the toll kids can take on romantic relationships.
> 
> Last weekend, Megan enjoyed some R&R with husband Brian Austin Green in Hawaii.
> 
> FYI: Megan is wearing Dolce&Gabbana. She accessorized with Irene Neuwirth jewelry and Brian Atwoods black satin Zenith pumps.



Source: JustJared


----------



## nillacobain

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared


 
Loving her outfit here, esp. the skirt and shoes


----------



## Nat

She looks cute!


----------



## Swanky

I watched it and was pleasantly surprised 
I'm not a big fan of hers, but she looked really pretty and had a sweet personality!


----------



## Swanky

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ree-kids-with-brian-austin-green-2012282Megan Fox: I Want Two or Three Kids With Brian Austin Green






Credit: Courtesy of Cosmopolitan
Will Megan Fox have some baby news to share later this year?

The 25-year-old Friends With Kids actress covers the April issue of Cosmopolitan, where she opens up about her desire to start a family with husband of nearly two years Brian Austin Green, 38.

"I want at least two, probably three [kids]," says Fox, whose husband has a 9-year-old son with ex Vanessa Marcil. "I've always been maternal."

When Fox first began dating Green in 2004, "I didn't know who he was," the actress admits. "I was too young for Beverly Hills, 90210. But the first time I saw him, I got butterflies. And the first time he casually touched me? There was so much electricity."


Marriage hasn't always been easy, Fox admits, but she doesn't regret tying the knot with Green in Hawaii in June 2010. "We've had obstacles, and we've overcome them," Fox says. "I truly feel like he's my soul mate. I don't want to sound corny or cliche, but I do believe we are detained to live this part of our lives together."


The actress also use her Cosmopolitan interview to dispel rumors about her tough girl image. "It's because I have tattoos and I say curse words, and apparently, that's crazy," Fox says. "I think maybe I give off this energy of seeming like I don't give a f-ck, and that's misinterpreted. But I'm not wild."


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought that movie was out months ago. I saw it online.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Megan is just gorgeous.


----------



## PinkTruffle

"I was too young for Beverly Hills, 90210. But the first time I saw him, I got butterflies."

This part made me laugh, I'm 26 and I remember watching 90210.. wasn't that show on until like 2000 or 2001?


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks hot on the cover!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

She looks amazing!


----------



## tomz_grl

That cover is AMAZING!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good on the cover!


----------



## nillacobain

PinkTruffle said:


> "I was too young for Beverly Hills, 90210. But the first time I saw him, I got butterflies."
> 
> This part made me laugh, I'm 26 and I remember watching 90210.. wasn't that show on until like 2000 or 2001?


 
I'm 25 and I remember it, too.


----------



## QueenCoco

PinkTruffle said:


> "I was too young for Beverly Hills, 90210. But the first time I saw him, I got butterflies."
> 
> This part made me laugh, I'm 26 and I remember watching 90210.. wasn't that show on until like 2000 or 2001?


 
I think 99 or 2000, yea, she may not have watched it, but she is not to young for it.


----------



## `JeNNY

Saw her on Leno, she looked great and seemed really happy!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox strikes a pose in Louis Vuitton on the cover of Angelenos March issue.
> 
> Heres what the 25-year-old Friends with Kids star had to share:
> 
> On speaking whats on her mind: Ill fight to death for something I believe in, and Ill be completely honest  even when being completely honest is maybe not the wisest way to be. Ive learned you can do yourself a disservice by being too honest too quickly.
> 
> On husband Brian Austin Green: I was too young to remember [his show] Beverly Hills [90210], so I didnt know who he was. But I knew I was instantly in love.
> 
> On choosing roles: I always try to choose something different than what Ive done before  [And] Id rather be with good people in a bad movie than the other way around.
> 
> On her fascination with ancient civilizations: I would love to go on a dig! Come on! You dont think everything thats learned is released to the public, do you? Surely you know one of my favorite shows is [History Channel's] Ancient Aliens.
> 
> FYI: Megan also graces the cover of Miami, where she wore a Tony Ward gown.



Source: JustJared


----------



## bisousx

QueenCoco said:


> I think 99 or 2000, yea, she may not have watched it, but she is not to young for it.



Yeah, what a strange comment. I never watched 90210 either, but everyone knows what BAG looks like  He hasn't changed much since those days.


----------



## AEGIS

PinkTruffle said:


> "I was too young for Beverly Hills, 90210. But the first time I saw him, I got butterflies."
> 
> This part made me laugh, I'm 26 and I remember watching 90210.. wasn't that show on until like 2000 or 2001?




same age and i remember the show very well


----------



## terebina786

I'm 26 and I remember watching it.. and being in love with Brian Austin Green!

She looks good... I usually don't pay much attention to her but she's been looking good as of late.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought that said she strikes a pose for LV. Because that would mean she has the best managers in Hollywood.


----------



## scarlet555

She looked so good on the Jay Leno interview.  She's better looking lately.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Didn't her parents shelter her a lot as a kid? Perhaps they didn't allow her to watch 90210, especially since she would have been quite young when it first ran.


----------



## Jahpson

She should have never put her face against that needle. Now she looks hard and cold.


----------



## PinkTruffle

Jahpson said:


> She should have never put her face against that needle. Now she looks hard and cold.



She does look very mature for only being 25.


----------



## bobbie_ch

BAG is definitely hot ... bad boy hot =)


----------



## Bentley1

Jahpson said:


> She should have never put her face against that needle. Now she looks hard and cold.



So true. 

Very pretty girl still, imo, but nothing like the beautiful girl she was few years ago.

Hard & cold is an accurate description, imo.  And she looks way older than 25, she looks well into her 30s now.


----------



## myu3160

Bentley1 said:


> So true.
> 
> Very pretty girl still, imo, but nothing like the beautiful girl she was few years ago.
> 
> Hard & cold is an accurate description, imo.  And she looks way older than 25, she looks well into her 30s now.



Agreed, shes still very pretty but she looks about KK's age now which is 31..


----------



## imgg

I think she looks her age.  In the magazine she may look a little older, but those are airbrushed etc.  In the pictures posted of her live, she looks 25 to 28ish.  Personally, I think she looks really good there.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox arrives at a screening for her new film, Friends With Kids, on Monday (March 5) at the SVA Theater in New York City.
> 
> Co-star Jon Hamm suited up in Tom Ford and walked the carpet with his longtime partner, Jennifer Westfeldt, who also stars in the film, which she wrote and directed.
> 
> WATCH: Friends With Kids Trailer
> 
> Also pictured at the event, hosted by The Cinema Society, People StyleWatch, and Grey Goose: Adam Scott who plays one of the leads in the comedy, in theaters this Friday (March 9).
> 
> FYI: Megan paired her Elie Saab Haute Couture dress with YSL pumps, Neil Lane jewelry, and a Ferragamo clutch.



Source: JustJared


----------



## Jahpson

Her face looks skeletal.

why dont these starlets understand that looking skeletal is not a youthful look! She looks like she is trying to start the aging process immediately!


----------



## knasarae

Is she preggo?  I caught the end of an interview with her and Brian on Sway's XM radio show yesterday and it sounded like that's what they had been talking about right before I turned it on but I couldn't be for sure... was anyone else listening?


----------



## Chanel522

I think she might have just cut back on the fillers.  Her body doesn't look skeletal at all...she looks really normal sized.  I don't however like this look.  Her face looks older than she is and she looks too surgically altered.


----------



## jennyx0

It's so odd how one day her face looks stunning (even with all the PS) and the next day she looks awful..and then looks pretty again. Like her face looks completely different. I think I've thought this for about 2 years now


----------



## jun3machina

i love the highlights in her hair...


----------



## imgg

jennyx0 said:


> It's so odd how one day her face looks stunning (even with all the PS) and the next day she looks awful..and then looks pretty again. Like her face looks completely different. I think I've thought this for about 2 years now



It's the fat grafting.  It takes a long time to settle.  Also, it looks different depending on the amount of sleep you get.  She doesn't look rested to me.  Once she does, she'll be looking gorgeous again.  And then looking weird again, when she doesn't sleep well.  With some people, everything shows up in their face- the good and the bad.


----------



## jun3machina

i think it's partially her make-up too. sometime her make-up person really draws her brows on and i think it just enhances an unrealistic, plastic sorta look....too made up, if that's possible?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love that dress..


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> It's the fat grafting.  It takes a long time to settle.  Also, it looks different depending on the amount of sleep you get.  She doesn't look rested to me.  Once she does, she'll be looking gorgeous again.  And then looking weird again, when she doesn't sleep well.  With some people, everything shows up in their face- the good and the bad.


 
Yeah, I could tell it was fat grafting from this older photo:

popcrunch.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Megan-Fox-Plastic-Surgery-Pics-500x333.jpg

But what bothers me the most about her changed face are her cheeks. Everything else looks perfect. You'd never guess that the cheeks could age someone that quickly.


----------



## AEGIS

she has great eyebrows


----------



## bergafer3

Holy crap! Her makeup looks awful, that's why her face looks so weird


----------



## Sweetpea83

AEGIS said:


> she has great eyebrows




I agree...they are perfection.


----------



## platinum_girly

What i wanna know is how she got rid of her freckles, mine bug me to no end and i hate heavy foundation so would rather get rid than have to go that route...


----------



## mk78

someone in this thread mentioned she has done pixel fractional laser to help remove her freckles and smooth out some of her acne scars


----------



## platinum_girly

^Lol and there i was thinking it was going to be as easy as some magic cream or lotion!


----------



## platinum_girly

> megan fox gets scared by a giant banana in this new video from her upcoming appearance on the ellen degeneres show.
> 
> The 25-year-old friends with kids actress spoke about her job at a smoothie shop in florida, where she usually worked behind the register but had to dress up as a piece of fruit once a week.
> 
> Photos: Check out the latest pics of megan fox
> 
> be sure to check out megan&#8216;s picture perfect elie saab look from a screening of friends with kids held earlier this week if you missed it!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

mk78 said:


> someone in this thread mentioned she has done pixel fractional laser to help remove her freckles and smooth out some of her acne scars




Does it work on larger scars? I have a long, depressed scar from 24 stitches going from the edge of my mouth down over my jawline. It's like Tina Fey's but going the other direction. I've never heard of anything that can fix the type of scar I have...


----------



## imgg

bisousx said:


> Yeah, I could tell it was fat grafting from this older photo:
> 
> popcrunch.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/Megan-Fox-Plastic-Surgery-Pics-500x333.jpg
> 
> But what bothers me the most about her changed face are her cheeks. Everything else looks perfect. You'd never guess that the cheeks could age someone that quickly.



Yeah, cheeks make a huge difference on how you look.  Bet she regrets messing with her face.  It's these damn doctor's. Really, you think you can improve on a 23 year-old who looks like Megan Fox! Some plastic surgeon's make me sick.  They prey on the young, insecure and when it doesn't workout, it's the patient's fault because their expectations were too high. All they care about is the $.


----------



## mk78

[MichelleAntonia;21265278]Does it work on larger scars? I have a long, depressed scar from 24 stitches going from the edge of my mouth down over my jawline. It's like Tina Fey's but going the other direction. I've never heard of anything that can fix the type of scar I have...

I honestly don't know if it would be effective or not. I myself have a deep scar, several stitches from when I was three, at the corner of my mouth and I have been to a few laser therapists and a cosmetic surgeon for my botox and no one can guarantee that it will be less visible with any sort of intervention so I choose to live with it as I have done so for almost three decades!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox leaves a bagel shop on Monday (March 12) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress can currently be seen in Friends With Kids, a comedy about two pals (Adam Scott and Jennifer Westfeldt) who decide to have a kid together but only with a platonic relationship.
> 
> I could never do it, Megan, whos married to Brian Austin Green, told CBS News. I could never pull it off. But maybe some people could get away with it and be happy with the results. I just  I worry about it.
> 
> The flick, written and directed by Jennifer, also stars her boyfriend, Jon Hamm, Kristen Wiig, Maya Rudolph, and Chris ODowd.



Source: JustJared


----------



## Chanel522

I really like that she dresses how she wants and doesn't care what anyone thinks even though she knows she's going to be photographed all the time.  I don't understand though how her face constantly looks so so different!!   It's weird...


----------



## mk78

I really don't like her came toe


----------



## jennyx0

Chanel522 said:


> I really like that she dresses how she wants and doesn't care what anyone thinks even though she knows she's going to be photographed all the time.  I don't understand though how her face constantly looks so so different!!   It's weird...



Girls like her can wear anything and still look hot so it doesn't matter


----------



## platinum_girly

Megan Fox Visits Sirius XM Radio in New York City - March 5:

Source: OnCelebrity


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks like an alien in these pics.


----------



## Jahpson

eyebrows are immaculate and that is the only thing positive I have to say.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


> She looks like an alien in these pics.



I've always thought she and Angelina Jolie looked like aliens LOL


----------



## imgg

yeah, not her best look or outfit.


----------



## Chanel522

She just looks too altered, especially when she has a lot of make up on.  I always thought she was so pretty, but all the trying to be perfect looking has backfired on her and now she is still pretty, but in that "I've had a lot of surgery and laser treatments" kind of way.  Idk, it's just a shame for her still being so young.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her hair looks great there!


----------



## Bentley1

I just can't wrap my mind around it.

Her transformation to that ^ is depressing.

For me, she was THE ideal beauty several years ago. 

What a waste.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox peeks out behind her hubby Brian Austin Greens shoulder as they leave Koo Koo Roo restaurant on Thursday (March 22) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old Friends With Kids actress and Brian brought along his son Kassius for the family dinner!
> 
> Ive never really socialized, Ive always been anti-social and preferred to be at home, Megan told Fox News about how one day having a child will definitely not cramp her social life. I was never, even my late teens and early twenties, into clubs and parties and stuff like that. So I feel like the transition [into parenting] will be fairly easy, in that sense, for me.



Source: JustJared


----------



## nillacobain

Jahpson said:


> eyebrows are immaculate and that is the only thing positive I have to say.
> 
> freesmileyface.net/smiley/others/door-165.gif


 
LOL @ the smile  

I want her eyebrows!!!


----------



## scarlet555

she looks so much better on her papparazzi shots!


----------



## PinkTruffle

Its crazy how much her face has changed in the past few years.


----------



## kittenslingerie

See looks great lately IMO. No more over stuffed cheeks.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks different facially everytime we see her.


----------



## Sassys

Megan Fox 'pregnant': Actress 'expecting first child with husband Brian Austin Green'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...husband-Brian-Austin-Green.html#ixzz1qQpndaJ3


----------



## Brina

Oh wow, now they are all getting pregnant in Hollywood!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is from Star. But she sounded like she had babies on the brain and her movie career is kinda stagnant. So congrats if true and if not. Well congrats anyway when it happens.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Congrats to them..if it's true!


----------



## bisousx

Congrats!


----------



## Nat

BagOuttaHell said:


> This is from Star. But she sounded like she had babies on the brain and her movie career is kinda stagnant. So congrats if true and if not. Well congrats anyway when it happens.



You're too funny! :lolots:


----------



## Chanel522

Guess their baby won't look like her because even Megan doesn't look like her!!!  That wasn't nice was it?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Congrats to her!

She is so beautiful and I am sure they will have a beautiful baby


----------



## meluvs2shop

what does her husband do for money? or are those residual checks from BH 90210 that good?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

He still acts. He's gonna be on the season finale of Happy Endings. I don't watch..... but now I should 

I'm just waiting until they put him back on a great show like Sarah Connor Chronicles. It'll happen, that's how tv works. I just hope it's soon lol


----------



## Brina

He also was in a few episodes of Desperate Housewives.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Forgot to say congrats to them! Great news


----------



## Tangerine

Wow I haven't heard that she is expecting. AWesome, they are one of my fav couples!


----------



## ByeKitty

Congratulations to them!!


----------



## Swanky

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...rade-places-with-an-unattractive-girl-2012283

*Megan Fox: I Would Never Trade Places With an "Unattractive Girl"
*

Megan Fox is undoubtedly pretty, but humble? Not so much.
In an interview with April issue of France's Jalouse magazine, the 25-year-old Friends With Kids star says she's happy to be seen as one of the sexiest women in Hollywood. "I live well with my image. I cannot complain. I would not trade my place with an unattractive girl."

Despite her good looks, the actress, who's been married to Beverly Hills, 90210 alum Brian Austin Green, 38, since 2010, says she hates participating in photo shoots.

"I hate taking pictures. I never look at them, otherwise I would have to change everything," Fox explains. "I prefer not to see any and trust the photographer, who knows his job."

Though she's the face of Giorgio Armani's beauty, fragrance and skincare campaigns, Fox didn't always feel beautiful. "I was never the pretty girl," the actress told MIAMI Magazine in March, describing her teenage self as "abrasive" and "obnoxious."


----------



## chrunchy

Chanel522 said:


> Guess their baby won't look like her because even Megan doesn't look like her!!!  That wasn't nice was it?



:giggles:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Time for Spielberg to put another gag order on her.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if she would have made the same comment BEFORE she had all of her cosmetic enhancements.


----------



## ByeKitty

She always says the most stupid things...


----------



## platinum_girly

Lol at least she says what she thinks, no vetting that is for sure!


----------



## kittenslingerie

platinum_girly said:


> Lol at least she says what she thinks, no vetting that is for sure!



I agree. IMO thats refreshing.


----------



## cosmogrl5

I'm happy for them.  Very exciting!

She does need to learn to watch what she says though, doesn't she?  My mom would slap me upside the head for saying some of the things she says!


----------



## Swanky

lol!  People grilled Jessica Biel for saying being pretty in Hollywood isn't always a good thing 

I agree, wonder why she's jacking so much w/ her face if she feels pretty?

Baby will be gorj I'm sure!  The original Megan was super cute, she's still a pretty girl!


----------



## Cait

I like Megan. She's honest, way too candid for her own good - and unlike Jessica Biel (who I find rather bland & tough looking... nowhere near spectacular looking enough to be bishing) - she seems well-aware of her place in the celebrity stratosphere. I find her comments/humour funny, so  to MF.

I think all babies look like little Winston Churchill's to varying degrees; maybe it's because I don't yet have kids of my own, I don't know. But all this stuff about babies being beautiful sounds really silly (to me!)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bisousx

DC-Cutie said:


> I wonder if she would have made the same comment BEFORE she had all of her cosmetic enhancements.



Or before her career fell off...


----------



## Jahpson

um Megan, run your mouth when you have actual career longevity in Hollywood first! So get started and start acting in some quality movies please and thanks


----------



## meluvs2shop

BagOuttaHell said:


> Time for Spielberg to put another gag order on her.



_i don't follow megan that much, so was the rumor true? spielberg did that? lol_


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!  People grilled Jessica Biel for saying being pretty in Hollywood isn't always a good thing
> 
> *I agree, wonder why she's jacking so much w/ her face if she feels pretty?
> *
> Baby will be gorj I'm sure!  The original Megan was super cute, she's still a pretty girl!



*this.

i thought she was really pretty before all the PS. since she's only 25 and did a lot more than just a nose job or new boobies (even average non-celebrities do that stuff) i'm going to call her insecure. there, i said it. *


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well he essentially halted her up and coming movie career after she made the remark about Hitler.


----------



## meluvs2shop

BagOuttaHell said:


> Well he essentially halted her up and coming movie career after she made the remark about Hitler.



ouch. i don't remember hearing about that comment? can i find it online?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Google Hitler and Megan fox. lol. 

Eh she doesn't annoy me anymore. But she doesn't have to let the media know everything she is thinking.


----------



## Chanel522

She does seem very insecure by what she says and how much she messes with her face.


----------



## uhkiwi

MichelleAntonia said:


> He still acts. He's gonna be on the season finale of Happy Endings. I don't watch..... but now I should
> 
> I'm just waiting until they put him back on a great show like Sarah Connor Chronicles. It'll happen, that's how tv works. I just hope it's soon lol



Happy Endings is hilar and I hope he gets a recurring role as Penny's main squeeze!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I don't see how her comment was stupid. She was simply being honest, and saying something everyone thinks, or would be thinking in her position.


----------



## imgg

MichelleAntonia said:


> I don't see how her comment was stupid. She was simply being honest, and saying something everyone thinks, or would be thinking in her position.



I agree.  She seems pretty real to me.  Who cares if she had surgery, who hasn't in LA/Hollywood.  In LA everything is about looks and when you are paid on your looks, you are bound to be a little insecure, especially when you are in your early 20's!  With plastic surgeons pushing surgery on these girls, who haven't matured, it's really a darn shame.

Happy for her and Brian!


----------



## HauteMama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> describing her teenage self as "abrasive" and "obnoxious."


 
Oh, right, as opposed to now, when she is pleasant and charming? And pretty faces are a dime a dozen in Hollywood, as are faces jacked up on plastic surgery. She doesn't take the cake in either department, and I think she needs a better body of work behind her before she goes whining about much of anything.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

How is she so real when she rearranges her face regularly with PS? Just asking.

If she said yeah, I would never want to be unattractive that is why I have had so many cosmetic procedures because I know I have gotten by in this business more so on looks than acting talent...that would be keeping it real.

JMO.


----------



## imgg

BagOuttaHell said:


> How is she so real when she rearranges her face regularly with PS? Just asking.
> 
> If she said yeah, I would never want to be unattractive that is why I have had so many cosmetic procedures because I know I have gotten by in this business more so on looks than acting talent...that would be keeping it real.
> 
> JMO.



Being "real" -saying what you are actually feeling has nothing to do with appearance or surgeries.

Just about every actress has had procedures- is everyone fake? 

My definition of fake is saying things that one doesn't feel to manipulate the situation or have a "false self" trying to be something that you're not.  I really don't see Megan doing that, but I don't follow her every move.

Having procedure may make your appearance "fake" but not necessarily your actions.  People criticize Megan but come on, lets look at Angelina Jolie, Julia Roberts,Jennifer Garner, Courtney Cox, Madonna, etc. etc.  They all had surgery.  Big deal.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't follow her every move either. I find her to be more insecure than real. But like I said she isn't quite as annoying as before.

But my favorite all time Megan keeping it real moment is her saying that women control men with their vaginas while posing with "Brian" tattoed above hers. She unknowingly brings the lols sometimes.


----------



## imgg

^^ yeah, she seems more "young" and ditzy then anything.  I've only seen her in an interview maybe once or so though.

I just like that she doesn't dress all dolled up, all the time.  Although, she can look amazing when she does.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Agreed. I like that she doesn't dress to impress so to speak. That is one thing I believe she is being real about.


----------



## bergafer3

Has it been confirmed that she's pregnant?


----------



## labelwhore04

My friend has seen her in real life and she said she's not nearly as attractive as she seems in pics/on screen. She said she was reallyyyy skinny, almost in an unhealthy looking way and her face looked really pulled and plastic.

I don't find megan that attractive, her face is too unnatural looking to me. Plus she looks mean. She has a '***** face." I'm really not into that type of beauty.


----------



## anitalilac

when I first saw her in Transformers, I thought wow..this girl is beautiful, but looking at latest pics, not so much..something is not right with her face anymore...


----------



## knasarae

bergafer3 said:


> Has it been confirmed that she's pregnant?


 
I've been wondering.... I asked this a week or so ago.  I was driving on my lunch break and she and BAG were doing an interview with Sway In the Morning or whatever that show is called.  And only caught the tail end of it but it definitely sounded to me like he was congratulating them on a pregnancy.


----------



## Monoi

BagOuttaHell said:
			
		

> I don't follow her every move either. I find her to be more insecure than real. But like I said she isn't quite as annoying as before.
> 
> But my favorite all time Megan keeping it real moment is her saying that women control men with their vaginas while posing with "Brian" tattoed above hers. She unknowingly brings the lols sometimes.



How tacky


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and hubby Brian Austin Green arrive at church with a friend on Sunday evening (April 1) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old Friends With Kids actress and Brian were spotted leaving church later and covering their faces to maintain a low profile.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Megan recently gave an interview to French magazine Jalouse, where she remarked about her image.
> 
> I live well with my image. I cannot complain. I would not trade my place with an unattractive girl, she said (via E!).



Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

labelwhore04 said:


> My friend has seen her in real life and she said she's not nearly as attractive as she seems in pics/on screen. She said she was reallyyyy skinny, almost in an unhealthy looking way and her face looked really pulled and plastic.
> 
> I don't find megan that attractive, her face is too unnatural looking to me.* Plus she looks mean. She has a '***** face." I'm really not into that type of beauty.*



lol sorry, it's just that I haven't heard that as reasoning for not liking someone since middle school


----------



## jun3machina

can anyone ID her pants? she always has the best pants IMHO!


----------



## labelwhore04

MichelleAntonia said:


> lol sorry, it's just that I haven't heard that as reasoning for not liking someone since middle school



I didn't say i didn't like her as a person because i don't know her. I just said her face is too harsh looking IMO.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I like her cardigan


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green hide behind a huge black umbrella to avoid being photographed on Sunday (April 8) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old Friends With Kids actress attended an Easter service at Oasis Theater with Brian and his son Kassius.
> 
> Megan recently gave an interview to French magazine Jalouse, where she spoke about her image.
> 
> However, Megan claims she was misquoted in the issue and clarified via her Facebook, Sigh. The actual comment, the context and its intention are grossly distorted and misrepresented here. I gave this interview in English obviously, Megan says. It was then translated to French and now back into English.



Source: JustJared


----------



## Swanky

funny that really only Brian is hiding behind it, lol!


----------



## coconutsboston

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> funny that really only Brian is hiding behind it, lol!



haha, seriously!


----------



## imgg

^ maybe he did something, that's why he's hiding.   Seems weird since he normally doesn't hide like this.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks cute in those recent photos..


----------



## platinum_girly

Megan Fox ~ Grazia France- April12:


----------



## platinum_girly

Source: OnCelebrity


----------



## amyg2012

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared



I really started hating her lips. They were beautiful in Transformer 1. But now she looks like she has to force them to close. The entire area around her lips look really odd. Maybe she focused too much on her lips as they were one of the sexy symbols she was known for. She has beautiful eyes and eyebrows. Hate her lips.


----------



## amyg2012

platinum_girly said:


> Megan Fox Visits Sirius XM Radio in New York City - March 5:
> 
> Source: OnCelebrity



I also noticed her face is getting longer and longer like a horse. maybe because she constantly keep opening her mouth a little bit to look sexy. her jaw is big and long.


----------



## amyg2012

platinum_girly said:


> Source: OnCelebrity



Definitely not her best. She DID mess up her face indeed. It's funny that she look prettier in those paparazzi shots.


----------



## Cait

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> I didn't say i didn't like her as a person because i don't know her. I just said her face is too harsh looking IMO.



I agree. I find her very 'hard' looking. I don't think she's unattractive, I don't think she's a great beauty - hot, well... I guess. I will give she is hilarious and says what she thinks - I like that. But I don't think she's anywhere near as beautiful or pretty as Elizabeth Taylor, Queen Rania, or a whole host of other women. (And no, I'm not jealous nor in high school! )

I don't get why the Notorious B.A.G. is hiding; he doesn't seem to have done much since 90210...

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jaijai1012

Hmmm I don't know much about her but what happened to her freckles? And in the magazine pics, on her shoulder blade was a tattoo but none near her rib cage but in the next pic there was both.....


----------



## kittenslingerie

I think Megan is breathtaking, absolutely gorgeous once again. "Beauty is in the eye the beholder", such a true statement.


----------



## Ambi107

kittenslingerie said:
			
		

> I think Megan is breathtaking, absolutely gorgeous once again. "Beauty is in the eye the beholder", such a true statement.



Agree! She's always been just beautiful! I don't know why we are so rough on female celebs - we're not doing ourselves any favors, lol!!!!


----------



## platinum_girly

I sympathise with her, i have a long, thin face also. It wasn't always that way though, it changed after my teens and of course weight loss affects the face aswell as the body. She has small eyes like me also. I don't think that she is the most beautiful woman on the planet but she is 100% better than anybody that i see in real life nowadays....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's starting to look more like herself again


----------



## Amylynne

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's starting to look more like herself again



I agree! She looks gorgeous in recent paparazzi pics!


----------



## Swanky

Ouch!  I'm not a fan of hers at all but there's some harsh comments, lol!
I think she's looked very pretty lately, as if she's laid off her visits to her "dentist"


----------



## Jahpson

Come on Brian, the Paps aren't looking for you


----------



## Nat

labelwhore04 said:


> I didn't say i didn't like her as a person because i don't know her. I just said her face is too harsh looking IMO.





Cait said:


> I agree. I find her very 'hard' looking. I don't think she's unattractive, I don't think she's a great beauty - hot, well... I guess. I will give she is hilarious and says what she thinks - I like that. But I don't think she's anywhere near as beautiful or pretty as Elizabeth Taylor, Queen Rania, or a whole host of other women. (And no, I'm not jealous nor in high school! )
> 
> I don't get why the Notorious B.A.G. is hiding; he doesn't seem to have done much since 90210...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I agree. She's pretty, but harsh looking.


----------



## Nat

Found this. 

http://www.celebitchy.com/216782/has_megan_fox_really_spent_60000_on_plastic_surgery/







When a fresh-faced girl starts to make it big in Hollywood, a certain level of change is expected. Actresses often start learning new makeup and hair tricks after spending a great deal of time in the prep chair before shoots. They also tend to drop weight as well, whether the loss is intentional or due to stress and other factors. I think at the beginning, weight loss had a lot to do with Megan Foxs transforming (har har) look, but it was about 2010 (more specifically, the Jonah Hex red-carpet photo shown above) when I realized that something was truly amiss. As in, this girl is addicted to cosmetic enhancement, which is a terrible shame because she was so naturally beautiful from the very beginning. Of course, most females can relate to aesthetic insecurities, so its not like I can blame Megan for being overly concerned with her physical appearance  especially in the pressure cooker that is Hollywood.

Yet its hard to ignore the visual evidence from Megans most recent red carpet appearance, which saw Megan promoting a low-key role in Friends with Kids with an even more tweaked up appearance than when she was promoting blockbusters. Even though she should be focused on improving her public image (and arguably, her acting abilities as well), she cant seem to stop altering her appearance. Instead of making herself more desirable, Megan just looks exhausted and (paradoxically) older than her 25 years. Just for references sake, this is Megans starting point in 2004 before her first nose job (CB thinks she may have had a total of three nose jobs by now):






Now a story in this weeks In Touch claims that Megan has really shelled out for elective enhancement since she began her career. According to their expert, Megan has indulged in an eye lift and Botox; a nose with a narrower bridge and more sculpted tip; cheek implants and/or fillers; plumped-up lips ($1200) and mole removal; and either laser skin resurfacing or chemical peels (maybe both). Who knows if this is all true. At least some of it is, and its impossible to dance around the topic in a delicate manner when In Touch concludes that Megan has spent $60,000 on plastic surgery:

Men think shes a sexpot, but Megan Fox will never look good in her own eyes.

Botox, eyelid surgery, a nose job, cheek fillers, laser skin resurfacing and lip injections are just a few examples of the dramatic measures an expert believes Megan Fox has taken to alter her apearance. Im insecure, the Friends With Kids actress recently admitted. I [hardly ever] look at myself, even in still photographs.

Even though her rep denies shes had work done, a friend of the star tells In Touch that ever since Transformers director Michael Bay replaced her in the franchise, shes become even more obsessed with her looks and has taken her quest for perfection to extremes.

She was terrified that losing Transformers was bad for her career, so she decided to transform herself into what she believed to be beautiful, the friend reveals. Now she looks like an entirely different person.

Plastic surgeon Dr. Robert Guida estimates Megan, 25, had up to $60,000 worth of work done, and as as result, looks much older.

Despite some of her closest friends begging Megan to stop messing with her face, the star seems trapped in a vicious cycle. She cant seem to pass a mirror without scrutinizing her appearance, says her friend. Shes always looking for ways to enhance her looks. Clearly, she doesnt believe in the phrase, if it aint broke, dont fix it.

{From In Touch, print edition, April 2, 2012]

Obviously, Megans had a bunch of stuff done, but has she really spent $60,000? I question whether she can afford to do so. Yes, she got paid $800,000 for Transformers and $5 million for Jennifers Body, but then you have to account for taxes, agents, publicists, and the like. She also bought a nearly $3 million home right before her Hollywood value crashed mercilessly into the ground. Still, Megan also made some money doing endorsements like Armani, so its not like shes broke.

Heres a rather lengthy photo comparison that shows the evolution (devolution?) of Megans face over the years. Once you stack the photos up next to each other, the differences are stunning.

*2004:*






*2005:*






*2007:*











*2008:*






*2009:*











*2010:*











*2011:*











*2012:*


----------



## labelwhore04

Her face was much softer before the plastic surgery. She looks like a completely different person.


----------



## meluvs2shop

she looked gorgeous (i think) in 2005. naturally pretty. and it has nothing to do with her age since she's still young.


----------



## platinum_girly

^Your face changes from when you are a teenager to a woman, mine did within the same sort of time frame as Megans and i am only 2 years older than her...and no, i haven't had any PS, lol!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looked soooo much better without all the plastic surgery. She wasn't gorgeous IMO, but there was something unique and alluring about her. Now she looks like every other pumped and prodded young Hollywood face.


----------



## love111406

She looks like shes trying to hard to have a face like angelina jolie..she was soooo gorgeous now she looks like shes 40 when shes only 25 thats a shame...meganfox is no longer pretty in my eyes.


----------



## ByeKitty

I like the original face best... It would've been great to see her age naturally from that (very teenage-looking) face. She would've been stunning.


----------



## meluvs2shop

platinum_girly said:


> ^Your face changes from when you are a teenager to a woman, mine did within the same sort of time frame as Megans and i am only 2 years older than her...and no, i haven't had any PS, lol!



i can see that i suppose. i guess since people tell me i still have a baby face and when i was 25 i still looked like a teenager, i can't relate.

ahhh the glorious 20s...


----------



## platinum_girly

meluvs2shop said:


> i can see that i suppose. i guess since people tell me i still have a baby face and when i was 25 i still looked like a teenager, i can't relate.
> 
> ahhh the glorious 20s...


 
Lol you are very lucky then, we have pretty good genes in our family (in terms of aging well wrinkle wise) but my face is definately MUCH different now to how it was back in 2004, i wish i could keep weight on my face but i can't, i eat like a horse aswell but it just wants to be thin and long. I think we have to learn to love what God gave us, it takes many people to make up a world afterall


----------



## Cait

I have a pudgy, baby face and thank gawd for contouring! I wish I could have cheekbones without walking around making the fishface.  Work with what you got!

However - I still don't buy that she just lost her baby fat. Losing weight doesn't make one gain more contoured sockets, higher brows, or a slimmer nose bridge. I have nothing against plastic surgery when it's done for the right reasons; by the way - but I'm not convinced she's hasn't had more work done than even the average in the industry.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Kimm992

Wow....she was stunning in 2004.

All downhill since the surgeries unfortunately....


----------



## meluvs2shop

Cait said:


> I have a pudgy, baby face and thank gawd for contouring! I wish I could have cheekbones without walking around making the fishface.  Work with what you got!
> 
> However - *I still don't buy that she just lost her baby fat*. Losing weight doesn't make one gain more contoured sockets, higher brows, or a slimmer nose bridge. I have nothing against plastic surgery when it's done for the right reasons; by the way - but I'm not convinced she's hasn't had more work done than even the average in the industry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



that's what i'm saying too. that's why i prefaced what i said by saying, i don't think her age has anything to do with it.
it's a shame what hollyweird can do to a persons self esteem b/c IMO she didn't need "any work" done. MAYBE a nose job but i say that loosely b/c i don't even know what her old nose looks like. i only say that b/c many ppl get rhinoplasty.


----------



## Cait

meluvs2shop said:


> that's what i'm saying too. that's why i prefaced what i said by saying, i don't think her age has anything to do with it.
> it's a shame what hollyweird can do to a persons self esteem b/c IMO she didn't need "any work" done. *MAYBE a nose job but i say that loosely b/c i don't even know what her old nose looks like. i only say that b/c many ppl get rhinoplasty.*


 
 Noses are one of those things like feet; 99% of them have some 'flaw'. But a perfect, too cutesy nose looks weird on most people - with the nose being such a central part of the face, unless her nose was truly hideous or debilitating (which I doubt!) she would've been just as attractive had she left it alone.


----------



## platinum_girly

Cait said:


> I have a pudgy, baby face and thank gawd for contouring! I wish I could have cheekbones without walking around making the fishface.  Work with what you got!
> 
> However - I still don't buy that she just lost her baby fat. Losing weight doesn't make one gain more contoured sockets, higher brows, or a slimmer nose bridge. I have nothing against plastic surgery when it's done for the right reasons; by the way - but I'm not convinced she's hasn't had more work done than even the average in the industry.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Oh i totally agree in that it is VERY obvious that she has had cosmetic surgery procedures, somebody would have to be blind to not see that but i was just saying that i think that *some* of the changes in her face is down to maturity and weight-loss. I get some not so nice comments from time to time about how long and thin my face is and i haven't had any proedures done at all (and trust me, i considered rhinoplasty because i hate the bump in my nose but i figured that if Jessica simpson can live with hers then so can i, lol!) so i feel kinda bad for Megan that she gets called out on her face changes so much because i am guessing that whilst the typical Hollywood 'plastic' looking changes are down to surgery that the thinness of her face is down to natural factors, KWIM?


----------



## Cait

platinum_girly said:


> Oh i totally agree in that it is VERY obvious that she has had cosmetic surgery procedures, somebody would have to be blind to not see that but i was just saying that i think that *some* of the changes in her face is down to maturity and weight-loss. I get some not so nice comments from time to time about how long and thin my face is and i haven't had any proedures done at all (and trust me, i considered rhinoplasty because i hate the bump in my nose but i figured that if Jessica simpson can live with hers then so can i, lol!) so i feel kinda bad for Megan that she gets called out on her face changes so much because i am guessing that whilst the typical Hollywood 'plastic' looking changes are down to surgery that the thinness of her face is down to natural factors, KWIM?


 

I agree! She has lost a good deal of weight; I think it's completely possible the cheek chiselling is due to weightloss; the brows just might be a better wax job, and filling in. BUT I don't buy she's had nothing done whatsoever. In short? We all seem to be thinking along the same lines


----------



## jaijai1012

At the The MAXIMUM she should have stopped in 2010. -__-


----------



## platinum_girly

Cait said:


> I agree! She has lost a good deal of weight; I think it's completely possible the cheek chiselling is due to weightloss; the brows just might be a better wax job, and filling in. BUT I don't buy she's had nothing done whatsoever. In short? We all seem to be thinking along the same lines


 
I really think that it is a darn shame that she felt the need to have ANY cosmetic surgery procedures on her face, she really didn't need a thing, i even think it is strange to see her without her freckles TBH, and she for sure doesn't look her age now, before i learned her birth date a couple years ago i would of had her at being about 28...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Regardless, she's still beautiful.


----------



## mk78

Maybe if it is finally confirmed that she is pregnant we will get to see her without her regular botox and fillers as she'll have to stop pumping her face for the next 9 months. And pregnant women always have that glow..


----------



## imgg

The only thing that looks like she did was fat grating to her cheeks and lip injections. Some people do not consider that plastic surgery since they are not cutting.  Peoples faces do change between 17 to 25. She has the kind of face that looks different all the time.  Even if she did nothing, she would have not looked like she did at 17.  No one does.

She did not have a browlift- they are in the same position, she is fortune to have high brows, but not too high. I can't tell on her nose. it may be a tad slimmer, but I think it's her original nose, just the angles of the photos perhaps.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think her nose looks significantly thinner than it did in 2004.


----------



## Lola

She doesn't look like she has had plastic surgery to me.  It looks like her face is slightly different because she lost weight.  I think she gets too much hate/jealousy because she is skinny and pretty.


----------



## Cait

Lola said:
			
		

> She doesn't look like she has had plastic surgery to me.  It looks like her face is slightly different because she lost weight.  I think she gets too much hate/jealousy because she is skinny and pretty.



I admit, I am jealous of her millions of dollars. Her looks/body? Eh, there a lot of women in the same age bracket in the public eye I think are more beautiful. She's not a bad looking girl, I just don't find her spectacular.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cait said:


> I admit, I am jealous of her millions of dollars. Her looks/body? Eh, there a lot of women in the same age bracket in the public eye I think are more beautiful. She's not a bad looking girl, I just don't find her spectacular.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Megan's not even THAT wealthy, you can do better in that department too girlfriend  LOL


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

She was nothing special in 2004. She should've stopped messing with her face in 2007. 

Megan is totally proof that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I never saw the gorgeous/stunning/beautiful face that everyone else saw when they looked at her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I can't ever tell with these things but her face looks swollen on the red carpet one minute and the next it doesn't.


----------



## Cait

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Megan's not even THAT wealthy, you can do better in that department too girlfriend  LOL


 




			
				platinum_girly said:
			
		

> i even think it is strange to see her without her freckles TBH,



I really do not understand - especially in beauty communities - the aversion to frecles. I FLOVE freckles & wish I had more!


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

Everyone goes on and on about how stunnigly beautiful this girl is.. I mean she is good looking, but I don't get what all the hype is about.
I think it's mostly makeup and good lighting.
I see better looking people on the street daily.


----------



## Ambi107

Agh!!!! So much criticism LOL!!! She was lovely before and she's lovely now.   I'm sure if we all gathered in a room with her, she could hold her own in the looks department, with or without the surgeries!  Why so harsh?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox shows off her slim physique despite pregnancy rumors as she dines with hubby Brian Austin Green at Little Dom's in Los Feliz. The 'Transformers' actress stayed hidden under a baseball cap as she made her way to the car.



Source: Zimbio


----------



## bisousx

Cait said:


> I really do not understand - especially in beauty communities - the aversion to frecles. I FLOVE freckles & wish I had more!



She's said to have had bad skin, so her freckles probably disappeared after a skin whitening/acne spot removal treatment. I like freckles too!


----------



## TwiggyStar

I wish she put a little more effort into the way she dresses, just too sloppy for my taste.


----------



## Stephanie***

platinum_girly said:


> Megan Fox Visits Sirius XM Radio in New York City - March 5:
> 
> Source: OnCelebrity



gorgeous!


----------



## platinum_girly

> A fresh-faced Megan Fox and her hubby Brian Austin Green head to church on Sunday (April 22) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 25-year-old actress held on tight to Brians arm as they made their way into the service.
> 
> Next month, Megan will be hitting the red carpet next month for her new film, The Dictator, which also stars Sacha Baron Cohen and Anna Faris.
> 
> Doing comedies has been a great change of pace for me, Megan told press. Im interested to see how audiences react to seeing me in these kinds of films.
> 
> Check out the pics of Megan and Brian hiding from photographers behind an umbrella earlier this month while they were leaving church!



Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

They're kinda matchy. Cute


----------



## ByeKitty

They both look good in these pictures.. but mostly face-wise


----------



## bisbee

Is this how people dress to go to church in California?


----------



## Swanky

They're heading to church!?


----------



## Weekend shopper

bisbee said:


> Is this how people dress to go to church in California?



 You would be surprised. I have seen people show up in Raider and Lakers jerseys at Church.


----------



## Sassys

No way in hell I would show up for church like that.  I know God said "come as you are", but that is crazy.


----------



## Jahpson

platinum_girly said:


> Source: Zimbio



Those boots are just tragic.


----------



## YSoLovely

Accordng to E!, she's officially pregnant.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks pregnant in the last set of photos.

She has the pregnancy "swell" throughout her face and body.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Very happy for them


----------



## jun3machina

congrats!


----------



## greenpaix

Wow to the church photos. I know I haven't been to church in a while but I guess Sunday's best has changed since my days. LOL


----------



## MarneeB

greenpaix said:


> Wow to the church photos. I know I haven't been to church in a while but I guess Sunday's best has changed since my days. LOL


 

:giggles:


----------



## Chanel522

My Momma would slap me silly if I showed up to church dressed like that!!


----------



## c0uture

Weekend shopper said:
			
		

> You would be surprised. I have seen people show up in Raider and Lakers jerseys at Church.



Lmao


----------



## Super10

Looking at here everyday clothes and sometimes slightly pale face, I would`ve never thought she`s vain (considering all the plastic surgery she had done) She looks almost shabby sometimes, but still amazing at red carpet events. It's such a contrast. Still a beauty!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and hubby Brian Austin Green catch the Los Angeles Lakers game at the Staples Center on Sunday (April 29) in Los Angeles.
> 
> Brian, 38, kept his arm around Megan, 25, as the pair headed inside to watch the game.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> The cute couple cheered as the Los Angeles Lakers defeated the Denver Nuggets in game one of the NBA playoff, with a final score of 103-88.
> 
> Last week, a source confirmed that Megan was pregnant with the couples first child together, however, representatives for the duo have declined to comment.



Source: JustJared


----------



## mk78

So is she/isn't she pregnant?


----------



## Nat

I don't know  Was it ever officially confirmed?


----------



## charmesh

platinum_girly said:


> Source: JustJared


Why are they always covering their faces like they are A-listers? They should be happy that anyone wants to take their picture.

And that would be one stunning child.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her face looks fuller and not in a I just got some work done way. 

Congrats if true.


----------



## bisousx

charmesh said:


> Why are they always covering their faces like they are A-listers? They should be happy that anyone wants to take their picture.
> 
> And that would be one stunning child.



You never know - the photographers might be saying rude things to them and she doesn't want to give them their photo.


----------



## jun3machina

charmesh said:


> Why are they always covering their faces like they are A-listers? They should be happy that anyone wants to take their picture.
> 
> And that would be one stunning child.


as aggressive as the paparazzi are, i dont blame them one bit! just because you're an actor doesn't mean you give people permission to stalk you with flash bulbs everywhere you go. yeah it's part of the price you pay being famous, but i would hide under a hat too. when you're working, you're working and you smile for the camera. when your trying to enjoy a chill nite and watch a game, back to heck off! it's not like these photogs are ever all that polite. they want their pic, they want their money and they're going to invade whatever privacy you have as long as your not in your own home to get it. i feel terrible for celebs who have to deal with this crap all the time.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jun3machina said:


> as aggressive as the paparazzi are, i dont blame them one bit! just because you're an actor doesn't mean you give people permission to stalk you with flash bulbs everywhere you go. yeah it's part of the price you pay being famous, but i would hide under a hat too. when you're working, you're working and you smile for the camera. when your trying to enjoy a chill nite and watch a game, back to heck off! it's not like these photogs are ever all that polite. they want their pic, they want their money and they're going to invade whatever privacy you have as long as your not in your own home to get it. i feel terrible for celebs who have to deal with this crap all the time.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nterview-short-Steve-Jones-baby-question.html

Megan Fox's publicist cuts TV interview short over Steve Jones' baby question

It seems Megan Fox is intent on keeping mum about the rumours she is expecting a baby.
The Transformers star's publicist stopped an interview with Steve Jones after he pressed her on the issue.

The cheeky presenter, who was brutally fired from the U.S. version of the X Factor earlier this year, made his first high-profile gotcha as an Entertainment Tonight host after exasperating the actress during a routine interview.

Rumours have been swirling for weeks she is expecting her first child with husband Brian Austin Green, but the pair have yet to comment on the subject and Steve was determined to get a scoop.
She looked stunned after he gamely asked her: 'Do you know the ultimate gadget that every man wants? A baby.'

The star looked confused as she replied: 'A baby? Oh, I know where youre going with this.'
The Welsh Lothario continued to probe the sexy actress, saying: 'Any plans to give anybody a baby?'
She ineptly tried to deflect his question, replying, 'you hear the grumbles. No, no,' but her feeble response caused her panicking publicist to demand an end to the interview.

And as the speechless actress started to chuckle uncontrollably, the smug presenter complied with the request.
As he shook her hand he told her: 'Well, either way Megan, it was a pleasure talking to you.'

The witty former model was certainly pleased with himself after achieving his first high-profile moment since taking up his new stint as a host on the show.
He will be hoping it helps restore his tattered reputation following his disastrous X Factor stint.

In the studio the 35-year-old quipped: 'Id like to formally apologise to Ms. Fox for attacking her with the word baby. Thankfully, there was a publicist there to stop me.'

And before the interview was broadcast he boasted about the incident on Twitter.
He wrote: 'Watch me attack Megan Fox this eve on Entertainment Tonight with a question about babies....suck it 60minutes!'

Former T4 favourite Steve is anchoring the CBS entertainment news show with Nancy O'Dell on Wednesday and Thursday.
He started the job at the end of March, and it is his first high profile role since he was axed from the Fox reality competition along with judges Paula Abdul and Nicole Scherzinger.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

charmesh said:


> Why are they always covering their faces like they are A-listers? They should be happy that anyone wants to take their picture.
> 
> And that would be one stunning child.





Who on earth would/should be happy about that?


----------



## bisbee

That really is a horrible thing to have to put up with!  It's even more awful when those vultures do it to children...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those stills from the interview  I miss her old face.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

how is that not illegal?! although, i think all the screaming makes it appear worse. i don't see why they cover their faces either. so dramatic.


----------



## coconutsboston

bisbee said:


> Is this how people dress to go to church in California?



If it's one of those sermons held on the beach, then yes, occasionally.  




flsurfergirl3 said:


> how is that not illegal?! although, i think all the screaming makes it appear worse. i don't see why they cover their faces either. so dramatic.



I thought it was because of the lights flashing from the cameras.  I'd cover my face too - one flash is enough to make me feel blind!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

coconutsboston said:


> If it's one of those sermons held on the beach, then yes, occasionally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was because of the lights flashing from the cameras.  I'd cover my face too - one flash is enough to make me feel blind!



Ok that makes sense!


----------



## Nat

I would wear sunglasses.


----------



## Nathalya

They're such a cute couple!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox keeps her hands over what appears to be a small baby bump on Wednesday (May 23) in Los Feliz, Calif.
> 
> The 26-year-old actress, whos rumored to be pregnant, stopped by a restaurant with husband Brian Austin Green.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Earlier this month, Brian addressed the reports, saying the media had been claiming every three months ever since we got married that they were expecting a child.
> 
> I want at least two, probably three [kids], Megan told Cosmopolitans April 2012 issue. Ive always been maternal.



Source: JustJared


----------



## Nat




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Go Megan.


----------



## Chanel522

Definitely looks like a little baby bump


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute baby bump!


----------



## bergafer3

Wow! I didn't think she was actually pregnant. Good for them! I'm very happy for her she said she's always wanted kids


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox leaves the Fred Segal store after a shopping trip with her husband Brian Austin Green on Thursday (May 24) in Hollywood.
> 
> The 26-year-old possibly pregnant actress, who stepped out the day before showing off what appeared to be a small baby bump, wore a slimming black dress.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> I want at least two, probably three [kids], Megan told Cosmopolitans April 2012 issue. Ive always been maternal.



Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lovely outfit..


----------



## jun3machina

OMFG! those wedges are amazing!!! please ID!!!


----------



## Swanky

Please post ID questions in the ID Forum


----------



## CoachGirl12

They are going to have one gorgeous baby!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ita!


----------



## Charlie

> Megan Fox keeps her hands over what appears to be a small baby bump on Wednesday (May 23) in Los Feliz, Calif.&#8221;



Yes Please!!! I hope is true. I love MF


----------



## mk78

I am a little concerened at the height of those wedges especially if she is pregnant!!!


----------



## mk78

Charlie is that you in your avatar?????!!!! If it is, wow!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

mk78 said:


> I am a little concerened at the height of those wedges especially if she is pregnant!!!




Brian is there to catch her if she falls


----------



## jun3machina

mk78 said:


> I am a little concerened at the height of those wedges especially if she is pregnant!!!


did you see what jessica simpson wore?!?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and hubby Brian Austin Green wrap their arms around each other as they head to a church service on Sunday (May 27) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 26-year-old possibly pregnant actress and Brian, 38, kept cool under the shade of an umbrella.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Megan and Brian were also spotted out together earlier in the week. The happy couple went to the Fred Segal boutique to do a little shopping.



Source: JustJared


----------



## Chanel522

I think it's cute they go to church together


----------



## Swanky

I think it's ridic that celebs go to church looking like they're in lounge wear and slippers, lol!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think it's ridic that celebs go to church looking like they're in lounge wear and slippers, lol!





as long as they go it should not matter!  at our church people would come in everything from blue jeans to shorts to guys in track suits.  as our pastor would say - this is not a fashion show and to come as you are comfortable with. as as for those women decked out in their finest - only to return it to the store on monday morning!  shame!!


----------



## bag-princess

jun3machina said:


> did you see what jessica simpson wore?!?





i was just about to make that point!!


----------



## imgg

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think it's ridic that celebs go to church looking like they're in lounge wear and slippers, lol!



I'm with you on that one.


----------



## mk78

It's nice to see that they actually go to church


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That's how everyone dresses in my church. There's only the occasional dressed up person. 

I love her outfit coming out of Fred Segal.


----------



## Swanky

they look like they're in PJs?
"Sunday best" isn't that common anymore, but looking like you rolled out of bed is?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yupp. Sweatpants, hoodies, and Uggs in the winter, athletic shorts, tees, and flip flops in the summer, sports jerseys on football Sundays.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I'm of the attitude that it doesn't matter what you wear to church. I think that's the ultimate place where it doesn't matter what you look like or what you're wearing. Maybe I'm modern I dunno lol


----------



## platinum_girly

^I agree, who cares what you wear as long as it isn't completely inappropriate? All that matters is that you show up.


----------



## Swanky

I guess it's different in the South.  And in 2012, lol!
Here you still dress up.  Not like we did when I was little and everyone wore their best clothes.  But you can still see a difference in what people wear at 3am vs a 9am service.


----------



## bag-princess

MichelleAntonia said:


> I'm of the attitude that it doesn't matter what you wear to church. I think that's the ultimate place where it doesn't matter what you look like or what you're wearing. Maybe I'm modern I dunno lol




ITA!!!!!

and these people that are sitting there looking and commenting about what other people are wearing are the worst!  are they even hearing what the preacher is talking about?  it's the soul that is important - not the clothes!  all that is important is that you want to be in church. and i am in the south,too.


----------



## Swanky

I'm "the worst"? Because I'm surprised/commented she goes to church dressed like that? You don't even know me! 
I think it's funny that people dress nicer to go to the store than to church   Yup, I'm "the worst!" :lolots:


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm "the worst"? Because I'm surprised/commented she goes to church dressed like that? You don't even know me!
> I think it's funny that people dress nicer to go to the store than to church   Yup, I'm "the worst!" :lolots:





you must be on some kind of medication  because i was not talking to you OR about you.  if i was you would have known - i did not quote you that time or call you by your name.  if you were able to read AND comprehend you would see the i said "the people sitting there" as in the church. not here on the board. but then again - if you are one of those people that are sitting in church more concerned about what someone is wearing then :okay:


----------



## Swanky

Now I'm on medication?! Oh lawdy!  Are you always so rude? :weird:  I don't remember being rude to you? 
No, you did NOT say people in the church.  
_"and these people that are sitting there looking and commenting about what other people are wearing are the worst!"_

I'm sitting here, commenting about her coming out of church dressed like she hasn't changed clothes since 10pm the night before when she went to bed.

You need to be more respectful to members here.  Mods/admins are included in that group.

Also, the irony of your signature and your combativeness about this topic isn't lost on me


----------



## kcf68

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm "the worst"? Because I'm surprised/commented she goes to church dressed like that? You don't even know me!
> I think it's funny that people dress nicer to go to the store than to church   Yup, I'm "the worst!" :lolots:



I agree,  I've lived all over the USA and Texas, they wear nicer outfits to Church then other parts of the USA.   Personally,  I liked it.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Now I'm on medication?! Oh lawdy!  Are you always so rude? :weird:  I don't remember being rude to you?
> *No, you did NOT say people in the church.
> "and these people that are sitting there looking and commenting about what other people are wearing are the worst!"
> *
> I'm sitting here, commenting about her coming out of church dressed like she hasn't changed clothes since 10pm the night before when she went to bed.
> 
> You need to be more respectful to members here.  Mods/admins are included in that group.






EXACTLY!!!!!!!  

i said.........
"the people sitting THERE" - as in whatever church!

NOT "the people sitting HERE "- as in on this board!

there is a difference.


----------



## Cait

To add to it: I think of that woman who donated the last pennies she had, versus the rich merchant who donated more in terms of quantity, but as she donated 100% and he donated say 10%, she donated more. Granted, I don't know if that parable is actually in the Bible, but we got in every 'Good News' brochure the diocese sent to our Catholic school. Church really isn't the place to show off or put pearls on your swine.

BUT the few times each year I sit in a pew, I do spruce myself & possibly, also overdress. I think these two in the photos posted have gone beyond casual and just look sloppy & unkempt. At a point, it's not a religious issue - but one of self-respect & hygeine. You are sitting very close - well, during the important holidays - to other worshippers.


----------



## pursegrl12

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> they look like they're in PJs?
> "Sunday best" isn't that common anymore, but looking like you rolled out of bed is?



i'm really surprised too!! yeah, it's great and all that they're going to church but geez, put on a skirt, dress, khakis...something nicer than that!!!



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yupp. Sweatpants, hoodies, and Uggs in the winter, athletic shorts, tees, and flip flops in the summer, sports jerseys on football Sundays.



wha?!?!?! GTFO!!! seriously? that's disrespectful IMO. again, JMO!! i guess i am used to people dressing nicely when they go to church.


----------



## Bentley1

bag-princess said:


> EXACTLY!!!!!!!
> 
> i said.........
> "the people sitting THERE" - as in whatever church!
> 
> NOT "the people sitting HERE "- as in on this board!
> 
> there is a difference.



Honestly, I find it hilarious that your Coco Chanel quote in your signature is so contradictory to what you are saying regarding dress attire for church. 

That is all.


----------



## Swanky

I said that too . . . funny


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I guess it's different in the South.  And in 2012, lol!
> Here you still dress up.  Not like we did when I was little and everyone wore their best clothes.  But you can still see a difference in what people wear at 3am vs a 9am service.


Yeah, I definitely think it's different in Texas and the south than other places.


----------



## prof ash

How amazing that one candid shot of a celeb couple can carry such weight, right? My first reaction to the Sunday picture was, "Wow, they go to church?!" and my second was, "In that?!" ... Where I live in good 'ole Jersey, not many people go to church dressed so unkempt looking as those 2 do in the pic, as cait said. Most do not wear sweats here either, but do not all get decked out, either. I think one topic is a generational difference and another is just about putting one's best self forward. Being in a place full of people, especially a place of worship, I think one should look presentable at minimum. 

I also felt this way in college when seeing fellow students go to class in baggy or wrinkly sweatpants or even pajamas. Image is a part of perception, not just personality, so one might be a good or kind person, but why dress sloppy if it's unnecessary? A place of worship= rockin the sweatpants, but any celeb event = modern day version of Sunday best? I feel our society's values as a whole are on a decline, anyway. I digress. 

*two cents*


----------



## Swanky

That's what I'm saying


----------



## Nat

Any new pictures of Megan and Brian?


----------



## cfca22

Yes please more pictures of the couple.


----------



## mk78

I concur, more pics please and we can happily move on from church attire discussions


----------



## cfca22

mk78 said:


> i concur, more pics please and we can happily move on from church attire discussions



+1


----------



## coconutsboston

Has it been confirmed that she's really preggers yet?


----------



## Chanel522

I haven't heard anything concrete about it.  It's hard to say also, because she was putting some weight back on before there was speculation of her being pregnant.  I'm just really hoping this isn't going to be a 4 year long pregnancy like Jessica Simpson's!!


----------



## karo

Megan Fox holding her baby bump at Romance Nail Salon in Studio City, CA (June 6).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute baby bump..


----------



## platinum_girly

I wonder how far along she is...?


----------



## pursegrl12

platinum_girly said:


> I wonder how far along she is...?



probably 8 months......


----------



## platinum_girly

pursegrl12 said:


> probably 8 months......


 
Lol she looks nowhere near 8 months, more like 4 i would of said...


----------



## pursegrl12

platinum_girly said:


> Lol she looks nowhere near 8 months, more like 4 i would of said...



i know, it was a joke.


----------



## mk78

Wow her breasts look swollen and perky, not sure if it's the bra she's wearing as I can make out the outline of a nipple...hmmmm maybe the pregnancy, I'd say she's probably about 4-5 months at this rate


----------



## labelwhore04

That doesn't even look like a baby bump to me, she just looks bloated. I would assume she's not very far along, that bump is tiny!

I hate that awkward 4 month mark in a pregnancy when you can't tell whether someone is pregnant or just a little chubby in the tummy. At that point the 'bump' isn't really fully round like an obvious pregnancy so it just looks like you have rolls on your stomach.


----------



## knasarae

labelwhore04 said:


> That doesn't even look like a baby bump to me, she just looks bloated. I would assume she's not very far along, that bump is tiny!
> 
> I hate that awkward 4 month mark in a pregnancy when you can't tell whether someone is pregnant or just a little chubby in the tummy. At that point the 'bump' isn't really fully round like an obvious pregnancy so it just looks like you have rolls on your stomach.


 
Lol!! I know! I had a waitress the other day who was very slim.  I couldn't tell if she was preggo or just had a beer gut.  She finally mentioned later she was.  Megan's pretty small so I'd say she's probably farther along than she looks.  Her breasts look huge!


----------



## bergafer3

Ya, she defently pregnant!


----------



## MCF

Wow she must really be pregnant.  Her boobs look much bigger and she does seem to have a bump.  Considering that Megan is always on the slim side and ALWAYS has a super flat tummy, it looks like the rumors just might be true.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Her breasts are huge, either pregnant or new boob job LOL. My guess is definitely preggars. I like her with huge boobs though, they suit her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

If I didn't know she was pregnant and I saw her on the street I wouldn't think she was. Her boobs look way bigger than normal though and there's a tiny bump.


----------



## platinum_girly

I think she is showing earlier 'cause she is a skinny girl and skinny girls tend to show sooner because of having little to no fat to hide what is going on with the uterus...


----------



## Jahpson

congrats to her and hubby


----------



## prof ash

Aww! She really IS pregnant! She looks great


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Cute! I'm happy for her & Brian!*~*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

karo said:


> Megan Fox holding her baby bump at Romance Nail Salon in Studio City, CA (June 6).
> celebrity-gossip




I have no doubt she's pregnant, but is is that obvious by these pics? This is how my stomach looks normally lol


----------



## Chanel522

She definitely looks pregnant.  Her boobs are fuller, her belly is fuller, she has her hand on it like pregnant people do...  No idea how far along to guess she is though.  I showed at 6 weeks because I was so skinny that it was very obvious from the beginning.  That was one of the first ways I knew I should take a pregnancy test actually.


----------



## jun3machina




----------



## jun3machina

justjared


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and hubby Brian Austin Green are all smiles while taking a stroll on Thursday (June 7) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 26-year-old possibly pregnant actress held hands with Bryan, 38, as they laughed and enjoyed their time together.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> The cute couple was even spotted taking a break from their walk and relaxing at a nearby picnic table before heading back to their car.
> 
> The day before, the duo pampered themselves at Romance Nail Salon where Megan appeared to be sporting a small baby bump!



Source: JustJared


----------



## Chanel522

That outfit is all kinds of wrong, but separately they're cute.


----------



## imgg

Her face is looking so much better.  They are going to make a gorgeous baby.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks cute. Is she trying to remove her Marilyn tat?


----------



## Tangerine

They look great in the smiling pic!!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and husband Brian Austin Green leave a movie theater after watching a film together on Friday (June 8) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 26-year-old possibly pregnant actress kept comfy in a pair of sweatpants and her glasses.
> 
> Earlier in the week, Megan, who has yet to confirm her pregnancy, was spotted out and about with Brian sporting a tiny baby bump.
> 
> Next up for Megan is the film This Is 40, a look at the lives of Pete (Paul Rudd) and Debbie (Leslie Mann) a few years after the events of Knocked Up.



Source: JustJared


----------



## MCF

californiaCRUSH said:


> She looks cute. Is she trying to remove her Marilyn tat?



Yeah she is. I think she said something about her feeling like it brought negative energy because of Monroe's troubled life.


----------



## xikry5talix

Awwww, congrats to them!


----------



## angelnyc89

Have they made an official announcement?


----------



## LizzielovesCL

She looks cute pregnant!


----------



## coconutsboston

MichelleAntonia said:


> I have no doubt she's pregnant, but is is that obvious by these pics? This is how my stomach looks normally lol



LOL, right?  If my stomach looked like this on a "good" day lately, I'd be happy as heck!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and hubby Brian Austin Green attend Fathers Day Mass on Sunday (June 17) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 26-year-old possibly pregnant actress rocked a pair of heels and held a jacket over her stomach as she walked inside the church.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> The cute couple was joined by Brians son Kassius.
> 
> Earlier in the month, the duo were spotted leaving a movie theater together.
> 
> In December, Megans new flick This Is 40 hits theaters. The film is the sequel to Knocked Up.



Source: JustJared


----------



## platinum_girly

> Baggy is best for Megan Fox who covers her tummy in casual clothes amid growing pregnancy rumours
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-growing-pregnancy-rumours.html#ixzz1y8TR8bex



Source: DailyMail


----------



## MichelleAntonia

oh no those shoes.. lol

They're kinda cool... minus that horrible platform


----------



## angelnyc89

I guess she's really short compared to him.


----------



## Chanel522

I wish she would have left her face alone.  You can tell how un-natural it is especially from the side and she was really a unique pretty before.  Now she's the same as every other over plumped person in Hollywood.  Her hair looks very pretty though like always.


----------



## karo

Out in LA
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Foxs-stomach-pregnancy-rumours-persist.html


----------



## platinum_girly

She looks fabulous in those last pics!


----------



## Love4MK

She does but those faces he is making in all of those photos are hilarious!


----------



## bergafer3

^ that's a Unique outfit for being pregnant, she looks awesome thought!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Agreed!


----------



## imgg

Chanel522 said:


> I wish she would have left her face alone.  You can tell how un-natural it is especially from the side and she was really a unique pretty before.  Now she's the same as every other over plumped person in Hollywood.  Her hair looks very pretty though like always.



I disagree.  Now that her face has settled IMO she looks 95% better than most celebrities.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I thought she looked better before the PS. I never found her gorgeous, but she had a unique thing going on before, now she looks like every other Hollywood girl. She looks a lot better now than when she first got it though.


----------



## bergafer3

I wonder how far along she is ? she so tiny with a little bump


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox and hubby Brian Austin Green leave Little Doms after having lunch on Tuesday (June 19) in Los Feliz, Calif.
> 
> The 26-year-old actress and Brian, 38, are reportedly expecting their first child together and are thrilled about the baby, a source told Us Weekly.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> The pregnancy was planned, a pal revealed to the mag. She has wanted a baby with Brian for a while.
> 
> The baby will join Brians 10-year-old son, Kassius, with ex Vanessa Marcil.



Source: JustJared


----------



## MichelleAntonia

They're so normal that I find it especially creepy that paps follow them around...


----------



## Chanel522

I agree.  I wish though that she would quit wearing leggings as pants though!  Lol...drives me nuts no matter who it is!!


----------



## angelnyc89

MichelleAntonia said:


> They're so normal that I find it especially creepy that paps follow them around...



I agree.


----------



## Brina

I think all the paps want to get the first clear baby bump shot - but when I think about it, paps have been following them for some time now.


----------



## jennyx0

She looks really beautiful. I will always miss her old face though haha.


----------



## coconutsboston

chanel522 said:


> i agree.  I wish though that she would quit wearing leggings as pants though!  Lol...drives me nuts no matter who it is!!



+1!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Has she actually announced that she's expecting yet?

Her bump is tiny but it's cute.


----------



## MCF

Popsugar has pictures of her in a bikini and she is totally pregnant.


----------



## Chanel522

I saw that...she looks so cute!!  Wonder how those tats will spring back after being stretched out though?


----------



## angelnyc89

PREGNANT MEGAN FOX POSES IN A BIKINI AND SHOWS PDA WITH BAG


http://www.popsugar.com/Megan-Fox-Pregnant-Bikini-Pictures-Hawaii-Brian-23711905



Its official!


----------



## Cait

MichelleAntonia said:


> They're so normal that I find it especially creepy that paps follow them around...


 
You can't really beg for privacy but then shoot a pregnancy photo-op in a bikini.

Congrats to the couple! She looks adorable pregnant.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pregnancy suits her.


----------



## qudz104

so adorable! she definitely looks good pregnant.


----------



## platinum_girly

Go Megan! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## TwiggyStar

They look really happy. I wonder how far along she is? And if she will have a boy or girl?!


----------



## thatscute

She looks so cute pregnant!


----------



## prof ash

Awww! So sweet


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Cait said:


> You can't really beg for privacy but then shoot a pregnancy photo-op in a bikini.
> 
> Congrats to the couple! She looks adorable pregnant.




I think there's a difference. A photoshoot with a choosen photog and your own terms, as cheesey and ridiculous as it is, is much different than some stranger jumping out of the bushes when you're completely unaware of him being there/stalking you.


----------



## KathSummers

How adorable!


----------



## Brina

So cute! They are adorable together!


----------



## Swanky

super cute! {super staged, lol!}


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweet photos..


----------



## Kimm992

What an adorable bump!!!  Congrats to them!


----------



## qudz104

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> super cute! {super staged, lol!}



definitely staged, lol. but it seems like they were posing for their own photographer and not for the paparazzi, lol.


----------



## bisousx

Very very cute


----------



## bagaholic85

shes carrying so low...those pics are really cute


----------



## angelnyc89

^Is that the norm?

LOL Staged!


----------



## platinum_girly

I bet that she is carrying a girl.


----------



## bergafer3

I read somewhere that she's having a girl.


----------



## Swanky

She hasn't confirmed it or even verbally confirmed the pregnancy.  It's reported from "sources" that it's a girl.


----------



## labelwhore04

So they can't verbally confirm the pregnancy but they can take super staged attention whoring photos for the world to see? ok


----------



## Swanky

It's contrary. . .  they have no obligation to announce anything, yet, they're announcing it in a much more intimate way. . .


----------



## Chanel522

I hope its a boy and that he looks just like Brian.  The world could use another David Silver!!  Lol


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> So they can't verbally confirm the pregnancy but they can take super staged attention whoring photos for the world to see? ok



 exactly.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

More intimate and more profitable. lol.

I wonder if BAG still dances like he did back in the day.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

We had to wait a few days before getting access to these shots as they&#8217;d been held exclusively by other outlets that were able to bid at a higher level to publish them first and with a long lead time. As you can see, very obviously, Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green are confirming their pregnancy. They&#8217;re in Hawaii where they were married two years ago. These pictures were taken by the same agency that distributed their wedding photos. It&#8217;s also the same agency that secured &#8220;candid&#8221; photos of LeAnn Rimes engagement to Eddie Cibrian. Click here to see those. At the time Rimes claimed that she wasn&#8217;t expected to be photographed on the beach...

Ummm...

I just want to make sure we&#8217;re all clear here. That while we may disagree on a number of celebrity issues, we do not disagree on this:

There&#8217;s nothing unintentional about these shots.

Right???

I mean, at least they&#8217;re not insulting us by pretending that they were being creeped by paps but still...

How gross is it to have your husband give the belly kiss for a photographer who ends up marketing the images the same way Kanye West&#8217;s girlfriend markets her life? Did I expect more from Megan Fox? Maybe I&#8217;m the stupid c-nt then. And after all that, I don&#8217;t think these even made the cover of anything, at least nothing major. All this whoring and, for shame, not even a cover.

http://www.laineygossip.com/Article...and-Brian-Austin-Greens-pregnancy-photo-shoot


----------



## Swanky

ITA, it's silly.  


Plus it's so clearly staged. . .


----------



## platinum_girly

Awww i like the belly kiss pic, it was obviously staged but who cares? They look happy and in love!


----------



## Swanky

the pics are super cute - no doubt about that.


----------



## imgg

platinum_girly said:


> Awww i like the belly kiss pic, it was obviously staged but who cares? They look happy and in love!



Agree and maybe they hired their own photographer to take these pics for their own memories.  They don't seem to call the paps a whole lot from pics that are posted here.  They usually look like they are trying to avoid them.


----------



## bisousx

Let's give them a break. I don't think Megan is going to get a lot of work after her comments about Michael Bay and her new face... they need all the money they can get.


----------



## Chanel522

bisousx said:


> Let's give them a break. I don't think Megan is going to get a lot of work after her comments about Michael Bay and her new face... they need all the money they can get.



I agree with you.  I think that she really shot herself in the foot with her Michael Bay comments and while she's still a pretty girl, she was so naturally beautiful and now she's very cookie cutter pretty like so many other people in Hollywood.  Brian doesn't seem to get a lot of jobs these days and I'm guessing Megan will want to stay home with the baby after she has him/her.  I sorta don't really get the feeling that either of them are really enjoying the celebrity status anymore.  I could easily see both of them being content being to themselves somewhere low key and not living above and beyond.


----------



## sashakitty

That whole staged photo shoot is kinda gross


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Aww, I thought the photos were cute! Don't lots of people get pictures taken like that? 

I'm surprised she's been so exiled for that comment about Michael Bay. She's in the sequel to Knocked Up which is coming out later this year though, so I guess she hasn't totally gotten the boot.


----------



## Swanky

I've never seen regular people get papz style photos made of them like that.
I've seen lots of pregnancy pics w/ the DH or kids, but not where it looks like they were candids via paps.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Aww, I thought the photos were cute! Don't lots of people get pictures taken like that?
> 
> I'm surprised she's been so exiled for that comment about Michael Bay. She's in the sequel to Knocked Up which is coming out later this year though, so I guess she hasn't totally gotten the boot.



I think given the way politics are in Hollywood that the way she said it was wrong., and she came off sounding spoiled. But I think the sentiment was dead on about the way he uses women in his movies. Lawd forbid if anyone said the same thing about Harvey Weinstein. 

She needs to ease up on the cosmetic procedures and the obvious paps-on-speed-dial thing. Otherwise, she's pretty harmless


----------



## coconutsboston

Given the paps + baby bump photos, I'm sure they'll keep the paps around on speed dial for when baby is born.


----------



## Chanel522

^^ Megan's plastic surgery bills have to be racking up so I'm sure they'll need money


----------



## Cait

To begin with, I find maternity photo shoots cheesy and schmaltzy. On the level of denim shirt sportin' Glamour Shots. 

But how much money does one really need? While the Notorious BAG might not be raking in a tonne of dough, they've got to have as much money at least, as some news anchors and lesser reality stars. Surely, they don't need the money that badly...

I'm all for capitalism, but this just looks greedy. They might not be billionaires, but I find it hard to believe they're poor enough to need to do this.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Swanky

Most celebs can't fight their ego.  Almost all of them do it, look at Jess, Angelina, etc. . . 
they all either pose or pretend they don't know the paps are following them, etc. . . 
Very few are "normal" about it.


----------



## jun3machina

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-to-disneyland-with-brian-austin-green-201257


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^cute


----------



## MCF

cute.  can she ride any of the rides at disneyland since she's pregnant?


----------



## platinum_girly

> Happiest couple on earth: Pregnant Megan Fox gets a little TLC from husband Brian Austin Green on a trip to Disneyland
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Green-took-trip-Disneyland.html#ixzz1zsPhR8ZR



Source: DailyMail


----------



## Chanel522

Awww, he always seems so attentive to her and they both look very comfortable and relaxed with eachother.  I think that's so sweet


----------



## bergafer3

They are really cute together!


----------



## qudz104

They are such a cute couple! I dont suppose she couldve gone on any rides though. Except for like the carousel, etc.


----------



## imgg

awww cute.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She can probably do all the small rides, just not the high speed rollercoasters. She's starting to look more like herself again.


----------



## karo

Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green out for lunch at Spark Grill in Studio City, California (July 6).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Swanky

she doesn't wear PJs out of the house anymore since she's been pregnant!?  Nice!


----------



## jun3machina

love her pregnancy style so far!! im a bit inspired as im preggo too and trying to look nice in non-maternity wear is a bit of a struggle..


----------



## Brina

That's a cute outfit!


----------



## coconutsboston

LOL I guess she *has* to dress up more now with all the paps chasing her to get bump pics!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks cute!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox shows off her growing baby bump as she leaves Mass on Sunday (July 15) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 26-year-old pregnant actress was joined by her husband Brian Austin Green and his 10-year-old son, Kassius.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Earlier this month, Brian was spotted making a quick exit out of Yucas restaurant after picking up some take-out.
> 
> The happy couple announced theyre expecting their first child together last month!



Source: JustJared


----------



## bergafer3

She looks amazing!


----------



## bergafer3

Her skin looks better than ever! Must be that Armani makeup


----------



## MichelleAntonia

awww


----------



## jun3machina

love her shoes!


----------



## Kimm992

She looks great!


----------



## coconutsboston

Does anyone know about how far along she is?  She's still pretty tiny IMO.


----------



## Chanel522

I don't think you can tell how far along someone is by just looking at them so I have no idea based on her size, but I would guess around 5-6 months based on when speculation started.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox shows off her growing baby bump as she heads out to lunch with husband Brian Austin Green on Wednesday (July 25) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> The 26-year-old pregnant actress was also joined by Brians 10-year-old son Kassius for the meal at a Japanese restaurant.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Last week, the happy couple attended Sunday Mass services with Kassius at a church in Los Angeles.



Source: JustJared


----------



## Chanel522

Alright now, does her face look puffed up again around her lip area and under her nose or am I making that up?


----------



## knics33

^No it looks like that to me as well. Any time I come in this thread the only thing I can focus on is the work she has had done... she doesn't look anything like she used to.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## exotikittenx

It's so sad to see beautiful, young girls ruin their faces... Any age, really, though.


----------



## bergafer3

Can you get lip injections and fillers while pregnant?
Her face looks like she did


----------



## Swanky

apparently


----------



## Bentley1

They seem like such a grumpy couple


----------



## Chanel522

^^Aww I don't think they seem like a grumpy couple, but I do think that they seem to very relatively private for celebs anyway and don't particularly enjoy having their pics taken by the paps.  Both of them always look a little stuck on themselves, but other than that I don't think they look grumpy really.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox was a long black dress while leaving a Japanese restaurant on Sunday (July 29) in West Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> The 26-year-old pregnant actress dressed up her baby bump with a Bob Marley themed lion, complete with dreadlocks and Jamaica colored sunglasses!
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Last week, Megan and her husband Brian Austin Green were joined by his 10-year-old son Kassius as they went out for lunch at the same restaurant.



Source: JustJared


----------



## Chanel522

Dear Megan,

Please leave your face alone.  You already look like a completely different person and you want your baby to know who his or her Mom is and be able to pick you out in a crowd.  

K thanks,
Chanel


----------



## bergafer3

^ :lolots:
It's so true


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chanel522 said:


> dear megan,
> 
> please leave your face alone.  You already look like a completely different person and you want your baby to know who his or her mom is and be able to pick you out in a crowd.
> 
> K thanks,
> chanel



+1


----------



## kittenslingerie

I sincerely doubt that she's done anything to her face while pregnant. Fillers and botox can last a long time on some people. And beyond that it's very common to have a puffy face while pregnant, I know I did. I looked all puffy in the cheeks with puffy distorted lips myself.


----------



## Chanel522

^^ I was puffy in my face too, but you can clearly see that she's had work done especially around her mouth and under her nose.  Definitely fillers.


----------



## coconutsboston

Maybe it's the sunnies, but her nose looks different - bigger somehow?  She's still teeny though; I wonder how far along she really is.


----------



## Swanky

I was "lucky", my nose looked bigger during pregnancy


----------



## platinum_girly

> 'Are those real?' Megan Fox strips down to her bra and underwear as Leslie Mann goes for a grab in trailer for This Is 40
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Judd-Apatows-This-Is-40.html#ixzz232RT1f00



Source: DailyMail


----------



## Nathalya

I think she'll be an 'all-belly' like kristin cavalari


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Agreed.


----------



## Chanel522

I'm kind of over her.  I come to this thread to see what new procedures she's had, but other than that I think her 15 minutes are up.


----------



## mk78

^^ I agree, I am just following her pregnancy rather than her career at the moment


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ What career? LOL.


----------



## jun3machina

new pics!





http://www.justjared.com/2012/08/20/megan-fox-l-a-baby-bump/


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox shares a laugh with a gal pal while out and about on Sunday (August 19) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 26-year-old pregnant actress dressed up her growing baby bump in a pretty floral dress.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> In case you missed it, make sure you check out the trailer for Megans upcoming film, This Is 40.
> 
> The sequel to the hit movie Knocked Up also stars Paul Rudd, Leslie Mann, Jason Segel, and Chris ODowd.



Source: JustJared


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Woah where did that belly come from??


----------



## MCF

She looks really happy.  All the articles I've read about her she seems to be really family oriented.  I wonder if she's going to slowly disappear from the limelight and focus only on her family.


----------



## thatscute

omgosh she looks so cute pregnant!


----------



## MarieG

thatscute said:


> omgosh she looks so cute pregnant!



Totally! And she's all belly! Lucky girl!


----------



## CoachGirl12

She is so tiny even while pregnant! Her belly bump is just too cute!


----------



## Liliana85

She looks beautiful pregnant. Congrats to her and Brian. They seem really happy.


----------



## bergafer3

Thats not fair! She looks amazing!!! All the women I know gain around 45-60 lbs


----------



## Swanky

I didn't, not even w/ twins!  She's not 9 mos though. .  . give her some time, lol!


----------



## platinum_girly

> Megan Fox covers up her growing baby bump with a bag of takeout food from Monte Carlos Deli on Thursday (August 30) in Burbank, Calif.
> 
> The 26-year-old pregnant actress was joined for the outing by her hubby Brian Austin Green and his son Kassius.
> 
> PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Megan Fox
> 
> Megan was last spotted out and about earlier this month, showing off her bump in a tight floral dress!



Source: JustJared


----------



## cool girl

Not a fan of hers or anything but i agree that she does look amazing


----------



## amyg2012

i think she looks better when pregnant, curvy and healthier. 

her nose looks different...? and lips are plumped up...


----------



## Chanel522

amyg2012 said:


> i think she looks better when pregnant, curvy and healthier.
> 
> *her nose looks different...? and lips are plumped up... *



Her face looks really altered.  She's not looking good facially at all.


----------



## Bentley1

Her face is a d*mn mess.  Lips, nose, cheeks, everything is.a.mess.

And this is from someone who would have loved to look like her facially back around the Transformer Days.(2007-08?)


----------



## Chanel522

Bentley1 said:


> Her face is a d*mn mess.  Lips, nose, cheeks, everything is.a.mess.
> 
> And this is from someone who would have loved to look like her facially back around the Transformer Days.(2007-08?)



She was beautiful back then and had had just enough plastic surgery that she still looked natural.  I remember thinking that I hoped she didn't have any more because she was starting to look like she was doing work, but then she kept getting more and more and her lips look painful in these newest pictures and her nose looks very sculpted and pointy.  She has to have some sort of body dysmorphia or something I'd think?


----------



## Bentley1

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> She was beautiful back then and had had just enough plastic surgery that she still looked natural.  I remember thinking that I hoped she didn't have any more because she was starting to look like she was doing work, but then she kept getting more and more and her lips look painful in these newest pictures and her nose looks very sculpted and pointy.  She has to have some sort of body dysmorphia or something I'd think?



Exactly, back then she had a few tweaks ( subtle nose job, some lip fillers) and it worked.  I'm def not against plastic surgery, but she has destroyed her beauty. 

her lips look like she was punched in the mouth and her nose is a pointy, overdone mess.  Her face is swollen and her eyes look squinty. She had the most gorgeous eyes few years back. 

Shes lost the softness and freshness she had and always looks so pinched, like she's smelling something nasty all the time. 

I agree with the body dysmorphia.


----------



## amyg2012

you ladies are right, i didn't even recognize how pointy her nose is in these recent pics!!!

she looked best when she was in transformer 1. she was cute even with freckles.


----------



## MarneeB

She does look good pregnant, it agrees with her.


----------



## Llisa

She is beautiful.


----------



## Chanel522

amyg2012 said:


> you ladies are right, i didn't even recognize how pointy her nose is in these recent pics!!!
> 
> she looked best when she was in transformer 1. she was cute even with freckles.



I loved her freckles!!  I think they're really cute when people have them lightly across their nose and cheeks.  Her skin is still pretty though and she obviously spends a lot of time and money doing whatever it is she does or has done to it because it was never this smooth or flawless, but the problem is all the nipping and tucking and plumping.


----------



## coconutsboston

I hope her kid turns out looking like BAG - no chance it will look anything like her now!


----------



## Chanel522

^^Nope you're right, because even Megan doesn't look like Megan   She was just so pretty with no work to minimal work, but she's taken it too far and it really kinda makes me mad because she was gorgeous to begin with and she's ruined her looks that she was so fortunate to have been blessed with.


----------



## Jahpson

she looks great


----------



## Bentley1

And I agree, Megan's skin is lovely.


----------



## karo

She's got just one month to go before the birth of her first child with husband Brian Austin Green.

And on Thursday Megan Fox was spotted looking radiant as she headed out with her beau ahead of welcoming her baby into the world.

The 26-year-old actress kept a tight grip of Brian, holding on to his arm as they grabbed some breakfast together in Studio City.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-pair-prepare-birth-baby.html#ixzz26Sv98Rg2


----------



## scarlet555

Gosh she looks good!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He looks rough.


----------



## bergafer3

He looks like he's got a little belly now! That's cute, I've heard of guy getting, I believe but not sure if it's  "sympathy" cravings and or sickness.


----------



## pursegrl12

i don't even see a bump!!!! i'm due next month as well and my belly is twice her size! hate her


----------



## Chanel522

BagOuttaHell said:


> He looks rough.



Yes he does!!


----------



## Swanky

Sympathy belly!!! Her eyes are closed or almost closed. . . . have thee people never heard of sunglasses?


----------



## buzzytoes

Why does he always look so sickly white? Get some color Brian!


----------



## Bentley1

Yuck he looks gross.


----------



## jun3machina

better pics:











more:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...month-shy-giving-birth.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## MarneeB

I think she looks better pregnant than not. What's up with Brian? He used to be hot didn't he? He looks like he's the one pregnant and let himself go a bit, lol!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

They both look so tired, they're making me wanna take a nap lol


----------



## coconutsboston

^^Imagine how they're going to look with a baby keeping them up all night!


----------



## coconutsboston

She's been laying low lately.  She has to be close to being due, right?


----------



## cool girl

Coconut Boston - i have a feeling that they will hire a night nurse like alot of celebs/wealthy people.

And yes she is most likely due VERY soon.


----------



## lala1

According to her facebook she gave birth sep 27th. Congrats to both of them.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Congrats.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Noah Shannon Green-congratulations!*


----------



## Liliana85

Good for them. They seem genuinely happy. 

Congrats. I'm sure the baby is beautiful.


----------



## Swanky

Noah

http://m.usmag.com/v/CelebrityNews/MeganFoxBrianAustin4/?KSID=d168b0d88556c4716a4da8d0640795fa

The actress and her husband, Brian Austin Green, welcomed their first child together, a boy named Noah Shannon, on September 27, Us Weekly confirms. Fox broke the news herself via Facebook.
"We have been very lucky to have had a peaceful few weeks at home," the actress wrote. "He is healthy, happy, and perfect."
She added, "We are humbled to have the opportunity to call ourselves the parents of this beautiful soul and I am forever grateful to God for allowing me to know this kind of boundless, immaculate love. Thanks to those of you who wish to send your positive energy and well wishes. May God bless you and your families abundantly."
Fox, 26, and Green, 39, began dating in 2004 after meeting on the set of Hope & Faith. After a two-year engagement, the couple split briefly split in 2009 after a two-year engagement, but became engaged again in June 2010. The stars tied the knot on June 24, 2010 in a private Hawaiian ceremony.
Green has one son, Kassius, 10, from a previous relationship with actress Vanessa Marcil. When asked in March if she saw herself having children of her own, Fox gushed to Us, "Yes, I've always loved kids!"
"I want at least two, probably three [kids]," the Friends With Kids star told Cosmopolitan magazine in April. "I've always been maternal."
And Green would agree. An insider told Us, "Brian knows that Megan is mom material. She is amazing with Kassius."
This article originally appeared on Usmagazine.com: Megan Fox, Brian Austin Green Welcome Son Noah Shannon!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the name.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I forgot she was pregnant. Congrats to them.


----------



## Chanel522

Aww yay!!  Love the name and her message she wrote was really sweet.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BagOuttaHell said:


> He looks rough.




sure does, goodness.


----------



## coconutsboston

I like that THEY made the announcement instead of selling the story first.


----------



## carvedwords

I must say I really like the name she chose - Noah :


----------



## bergafer3

Awe! I can't wait to see a picture of him!


----------



## thatscute

How exciting for them ! Her Facebook stat was sweet


----------



## imgg

Awe thats cute! Didn't seem like she was pregnant. Never really saw pics of her getting big.


----------



## Nathalya

Congrats! 

I thought that she was only 7 months or something


----------



## labelwhore04

She had her baby already?? It didn't even seem like she was pregnant for very long. For some reason, i had this psychic feeling they were gonna name their kid Noah if it was a boy. It just suits both of them.


----------



## qudz104

I like the name! Then again, i really like traditional, biblical names (i went with a variation of one myself).


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Noah is a super cute name! I couldn't tell if it was a boy or girl, the shannon threw me off. Congrats to them!


----------



## knics33

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *Noah is a super cute name*! I couldn't tell if it was a boy or girl, the shannon threw me off. Congrats to them!


 
I agree! Congrats to them


----------



## Swanky

Brian Austin Green just learned a $200,000 lesson ... you snooze, you lose ... 'cause a judge just threw out his lawsuit against baby mama Vanessa Marcil because he waited WAYYYY too long to file. 

We broke the story ... B.A.G. sued his baby mama/former "90210" co-star Marcil ... claiming he began lending her money in 2000 ... and when he came to collect the roughly $200k debt in 2011, she told him to pound sand.

But today, an L.A. County Superior Court judge ruled ... Green had waited too damn long to pursue legal action against the mother of his 10-year-old son ... and the statute of limitations had run out. 

And it get worse for Brian ... 'cause the judge also told Marcil she can seek monetary sanctions from Green for what her lawyers called a "frivolous" lawsuit.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2A469nlXe


----------



## Nat

Good for her.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

labelwhore04 said:


> She had her baby already?? *It didn't even seem like she was pregnant for very long*. For some reason, i had this psychic feeling they were gonna name their kid Noah if it was a boy. It just suits both of them.


 
thats what i thought aswell.

but congrats to them


----------



## Swanky

JJ

Megan Fox: 'Sharper Image' Campaign Images!














Check out these sexy new images of Megan Fox in her &#8220;Guys Love Gadgets&#8221; campaign for Sharper Image!

&#8220;I have always been a bit of a gadget geek and into different types of technology,&#8221; Megan said in a statement. &#8220;The campaign is a good fit for me because I love electronics.&#8221;

The campaign, which was shot when Megan was four months pregnant, features the 26-year-old actress lounging in a Sharper Image bed and recliner.

Megan gave birth to her son Noah Shannon Green late last month.


----------



## Chanel522

Ehh...they're ok pictures.  I think I'm getting jaded by the constant same try to be sexy look that celebs do in these photo shoots.


----------



## bergafer3

I can't believe she was 4 months pregnant in those picture! I like her skin pale


----------



## coconutsboston

Chanel522 said:


> Ehh...they're ok pictures.  I think I'm getting jaded by the constant same try to be sexy look that celebs do in these photo shoots.



+1. I was underwhelmed by the pictures.


----------



## Swanky

*Date night: New parents Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green step out for the first time since the birth of baby son Noah*

They welcomed their first child together into the world last month. 
And Megan Fox has now stepped out for the first time since she and husband Brian Austin Green became parents to baby son Noah. 
Heading out on a date night at Jar restaurant in West Hollywood, California, the 26-year-old actress seemed to be positively glowing with the joy of motherhood. 




Radiant: Megan Fox looked positively glowing as she stepped out for the first time since giving birth to baby son Noah last month
With her skin looking radiant and her bag-free eyes betraying no tell-tale sign of sleepless nights, the Transformers star appeared as though being a parent was suiting her down to the ground.

More...
'I've wanted to send her flowers for a month': Brian Austin Green credits Reese Witherspoon with helping to keep birth of his son a secret
Science can be sexy! Megan Fox stars as sultry scientist in new computer advert...and talks to dolphins
Before the bump: 'Gadget geek' Megan Fox models lingerie 'while four months pregnant' to advertise electronics store
And it would seem the brunette beauty is already well on her way to losing her baby weight, as she showed off her slim figure in a pair of form-fitting black leggings and a printed V-neck jumper. 
Megan kept her long locks loose around her shoulders and added a touch of glam to her ensemble with a pair of towering lace-up shoe boots.







Yummy mummy: The 26-year-old actress looked as though she was already well on her way to losing her baby weight as she showed off her slim figure in form-fitting black leggings 




Date night: Megan and her husband, Brian Austin Green, enjoyed a rare spot of alone time as they took a night off from their parenting duties
Meanwhile, Brian, 39, seemed protective of his wife as they made their way out of the restaurant, popping a arm around her to guide her into their waiting car. 
The actor had gone for an equally casual look for the couple's date night, teaming a red hooded top with indigo jeans and trainers. 
Megan and Brian welcomed baby son Noah Shannon -  their first child together - into the world on September 27.
Announcing the birth on Facebook, Megan admitted she and Brian were grateful for having a 'peaceful few weeks' with their son before telling the world of his arrival. 




Protective: Brian shielded Megan's head as she made her way into the couple's vehicle following a meal at jar restaurant in West Hollywood, California




No sleepless nights then: Megan's skin looked flawless and her bag-free eyes weren't giving away any tell-tale signs of being kept awake all night
She wrote: 'We have been very lucky to have had a peaceful few weeks at home, but I would like to release this myself before others do. I gave birth to our son Noah Shannon Green on September 27th. He is healthy, happy, and perfect.
'We are humbled to have the opportunity to call ourselves the parents of this beautiful soul and I am forever grateful to God for allowing me to know this kind of boundless, immaculate love.
'Thanks to those of you who wish to send your positive energy and well wishes. May God bless you and your families abundantly.'
While Noah is Megan's first child, Brian has a 10-year-old son Kassius from a previous relationship.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...p-time-birth-baby-son-Noah.html#ixzz2C4YutFNo 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## MichelleAntonia

aww I'm happy for them


----------



## karo

She looks great! Dpn't like her shoes though... Can't wait to see their baby!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

I hate those Jeffrey Campbell shoes... They're so unflattering IMO!


----------



## Liliana85

She looks awesome.


----------



## knics33

ByeKitty said:


> I hate those Jeffrey Campbell shoes... They're so unflattering IMO!



I agree! 

She looks a good bit older than 26 due to the plastic surgery IMO...


----------



## bergafer3

She looks great!! But her nails are crazy looking!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her poor face.


----------



## coconutsboston

I want to see baby pics!  

OT: What's up with her nails? The random black dots on them...


----------



## moonlight67

coconutsboston said:
			
		

> I want to see baby pics!
> 
> OT: What's up with her nails? The random black dots on them...



Ye I just saw that on her nails looks weird


----------



## MarneeB

I wanna see that baby! I think it's sweet how he's protective of her.


----------



## karo

Family trip! A slim Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green take baby Noah for day out
They may be two world class actors but Megan Fox and husband Brian Austin Green were like any normal couple when they decided to take baby Noah out for the day.
The Transformers actress looked slim and relaxed as she let her husband carry two-month-old Noah to a waiting car.
Megan Fox, 26, looked incredible as she headed out the for the day, with her brunette locks pulled back and casual hooded top.At this stage, most new mothers would have to be reminded to brush their hair, slap on some lipstick and actually leave the house but Megan is taking it all in her stylish stride.
Perhaps it's the very ordeal of being a new mother that's making the acrtess pay more attention to her appearance, whatever, she looked brilliant for a quiet afternoon off with Noah's daddy and Wedding Band star, Brian Austin Green.
As if to illustrate just how good the beauty's figure looks, she wore the most unforgiving of items: the dreaded leggings.And unlike most of us, who will be retreating to the elasticated beauties after a Thanksgiving feed... Megan wore her leggings with a baggy T-shirt.
Megan didn't show signs of being pregnant until the last two months before she gave birth, keeping everyone guessing until the last moment.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...in-Green-baby-Noah-day-out.html#ixzz2DXlOi0qj
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## karo

Looking mint! Megan Fox chooses a figure-hugging green dress to show off her post-baby body in all its slender glory
She only gave birth to son Noah two months ago, but Megan Fox has wasted no time in snapping back into shape.

And after dressing down in jumpers and leggings over the past few weeks, the stunning actress has finally decided to show off her post-baby body in all its slender glory.

The 26-year-old star opted for a fitted but ladylike mint green dress as she promoted her latest movie This Is 40 at a photocall in Los Angeles on Wednesday.
The pretty dress clung to Megan's figure in all the right places, with the origami-style pleats proving an on-trend addition to the outfit.
Megan, who is married to former 90210 star Brian Austin Green, teamed the dress with a pair of sky-high nude heels as she posed up for photographers at the event.

Megan and Brian welcomed baby son Noah Shannon -  their first child together - into the world on September 27.

Announcing the birth on Facebook, Megan admitted she and Brian were grateful for having a 'peaceful few weeks' with their son before telling the world of his arrival.

She wrote: 'We have been very lucky to have had a peaceful few weeks at home, but I would like to release this myself before others do.

'I gave birth to our son Noah Shannon Green on September 27th. He is healthy, happy, and perfect.

'We are humbled to have the opportunity to call ourselves the parents of this beautiful soul and I am forever grateful to God for allowing me to know this kind of boundless, immaculate love.

'Thanks to those of you who wish to send your positive energy and well wishes.

'May God bless you and your families abundantly.'

While Noah is Megan's first child, Brian has a 10-year-old son Kassius from a previous relationship.

This Is 40 is Judd Apatow spin-off from his highly-acclaimed comedy movie Knocked Up.

The film takes 'A look at the lives of Pete [Paul Rudd] and Debbie [Leslie Mann] a few years after the events of Knocked Up,' according to the official description on IMDb.

And as the couple tries to cope with the trials of raising a family and getting a little too comfortable in their long-term relationship, the storyline unfolds.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-baby-body-slender-glory.html#ixzz2Dd9x985x
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sasha2012

I like her dress. She should have never messed with her face, she was gorgeous. I remember watching Mary kate & Ashley's Holiday in the Sun movie and thinking who was that beautiful girl.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Wait, she already had the baby. Wtf have I been?! Organs she has her pre-baby bod back?! Faints.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks terrible in those photos IMHO.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks great neck down. Facially she looks much older than 26.


----------



## DC-Cutie

is she getting her Marilyn Monroe tattoo removed?


----------



## knics33

Gosh  ... I wonder if she continues to get work done or this is just the result from years past? Her face looks _bad_. She was stunning before. Shame. 

Like the dress and shoes, though.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Her face sort of has the Heidi Montag look...fake and puffy. She is starting to look like an alien or something.


----------



## Chanel522

Her face is a mess in these pictures...it makes me sad that she couldn't see when to stop messing with it


----------



## bisousx

LoveMyMarc said:


> Her face sort of has the Heidi Montag look...fake and puffy. She is starting to look like an alien or something.



This is why fat transfer is a no-no for me in the future. It also ruined Lara Flynn Boyle's face


----------



## jamidee

Chanel522 said:


> Her face is a mess in these pictures...it makes me sad that she couldn't see when to stop messing with it



she has permanent duck face


----------



## jamidee

bisousx said:


> This is why fat transfer is a no-no for me in the future. It also ruined Lara Flynn Boyle's face



Is that what she did? looks puffy like lilo as well.


----------



## Chanel522

bisousx said:
			
		

> This is why fat transfer is a no-no for me in the future. It also ruined Lara Flynn Boyle's face



Yes!  That's exactly who she looks like now!!


----------



## bisousx

jamidee said:


> Is that what she did? looks puffy like lilo as well.



That's what I believe they did. Fat grafts/transfers have a tendency to travel downwards due to gravity over a short period of time, so a lot of people end up with saggy, puffy cheeks.


----------



## labelwhore04

I've always found her really creepy looking, never saw the beauty that everyone else saw.


----------



## jamidee

labelwhore04 said:


> I've always found her really creepy looking, never saw the beauty that everyone else saw.



she used to be my "I wish I looked like that" person...not anymore.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Magan looks amazing, I can't believe her body looks that good already.


----------



## karo

Megan Fox Screamed for an Epidural During Delivery

When it came to welcoming her first child, Megan Fox was prepared for the delivery to be a labor of love.

But one contraction later, and the actresss dreams of being drug-free went out the window.

It hurts so bad. It was so intense, Fox, 26, told Access Hollywood during a press junket for her new movie, This Is 40.

And I thought I was gonna be really tough and make it, I was going to labor to eight centimeters  but the first contraction I got was horrific!

And with the pain level shooting sky-high from the start, Fox wasnt shy about voicing her demands for medication to husband Brian Austin Green.

I was screaming for an epidural when [Brian] was driving me to the hospital because my water broke on its own and immediately  it was level orange pain alert, she recalls.

But, despite the unbearable pain, the first-time mom wanted to feel (and look!) her best for her baby boys big arrival.

I was trying to blow dry my hair before I went to the hospital because I didnt want to go to the hospital with wet hair, she explains with a laugh.

Fortunately, all the pain  and primping!  paid off in a big way when the couple welcomed now 10-week-old Noah Shannon.

Its exhausting, but its amazing and you cant  until you have kids  imagine how much you could possibly love a human being, she shares of her super cute son.

Its really intense and really overwhelming and amazing.

people.com


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Now she looks pretty here. Megan is like a chameleon.


----------



## knics33

^I think a lot of it has to do with the lighting (natural daylight really shows the plastic surgery) and also her expression.


----------



## karo

Presenting Golden Globe nominations


----------



## karo

At the This is 40 premiere


----------



## Liliana85

I want to see what her son looks like.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

karo said:


> At the This is 40 premiere



She looks nice here.


----------



## jamidee

karo said:
			
		

> Presenting Golden Globe nominations



She used to be so pretty now her face just terrifies me. Reminds me of an alien imposter in a horror film. Keep waiting for tentacles to pop out her chest.


----------



## pinkfeet

I think her face looks fabulous. It's settled ( the filler ) and looks great 

She should never do a red carpet event again though so soon after getting so much filler.. It's shocking til it settles and blends in.


----------



## Chanel522

jamidee said:


> She used to be so pretty now her face just terrifies me. Reminds me of an alien imposter in a horror film. Keep waiting for tentacles to pop out her chest.



I agree with the first part.  I wonder if once you use so many fillers at a young age that you have to keep it up or else you look saggy and baggy?


----------



## knics33

She really needs to quit messing with her face - it ages her 15 years, settled or not. 

Megan Fox and Jessica Alba presenting Golden Globe nominations? Yeeaahh...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks nice minus her disastrous new face.


----------



## jamidee

Chanel522 said:


> I agree with the first part.  I wonder if once you use so many fillers at a young age that you have to keep it up or else you look saggy and baggy?



 but, I really wonder why anyone uses fillers? I have yet to see someone that uses them look good? Can't they look around hollywood and see the horror? It seems to always give a puffy appearance?


----------



## jamidee

pinkfeet said:


> I think her face looks fabulous. It's settled ( the filler ) and looks great
> 
> She should never do a red carpet event again though so soon after getting so much filler.. It's shocking til it settles and blends in.



she was such a natural beauty before all the work. She had an interesting look that not many can achieve: pure sex appeal, yet girl next door/adorable (cause of the freckles perhaps?) I envied her, but no more. My god-given face is better than this man-made one.


----------



## whimsic

Omg those last pics.. What happened to her? I wonder if pregnancy affects plastic surgery. My cousin's nose looked awful after she got pregnant (she had it before)


----------



## jamidee

whimsic said:


> Omg those last pics.. What happened to her? I wonder if pregnancy affects plastic surgery. My cousin's nose looked awful after she got pregnant (she had it before)



fur reals!?!? how would that work? 

I googled it because I was curious and this is what I found
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100406211311AAeX4ad
It doesn't pertain, but had to share because it's so idiotic and absolutely hilarious. Check out the top response! :lolots:


----------



## whimsic

jamidee said:
			
		

> fur reals!?!? how would that work?
> 
> I googled it because I was curious and this is what I found
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100406211311AAeX4ad
> It doesn't pertain, but had to share because it's so idiotic and absolutely hilarious. Check out the top response! :lolots:



HahahahahhHa! :lolots: what the hell!

But really, think about it..i've never been pregnant but If I carry something heavy I can practically feel the strain even in my face.. And I've seen a lot of pregnant ladies whose faces look strained and tired, so if there's too much plastic in there it won't hold up as well as a natural face. Maybe 


Eta: My cousin had her nose done before getting pregnant by at least a year. It really looked different after she had her baby, and not in a good way.


----------



## jun3machina

did she cool her hair tone down? or is it just the effect of a dark lip and the burgundy color....? she looks good in those last pics IMHO...different for sure but pretty!


----------



## Nat

So that's how she does it! Megan Fox shows off her stunning post-baby figure... after hiring a night nurse so she can sleep

It seems Jay Leno got his Christmas cracker early this year. For the funnyman could not stop staring at Megan Fox when she wore a stunning blue dress on The Tonight Show. The chat show king certainly seemed to be enjoying himself as he had a chinwag with the Transformers star.

Making her figure all the more impressive is the fact she only gave birth two months ago. The 26-year-old also revealed how much she is enjoying being a mother for the first time to her son Noel, whose father is her husband Brian Austin Green.

She said: 'I love it. It&#8217;s my favourite thing that I&#8217;ve ever done so far, so I&#8217;m happy with it.' However the honest star has admitted looking after a baby is not as easy as she expected. She is dedicated to put in as much work looking after the baby as possible, and amazingly even tried looking after the baby without any help initially. However this was not working for her and husband Brian Austin Green, so they have now hired a night nurse for two nights a week.

She said: 'Having an infant is difficult. It's a lot of work and I didn't hire any help because I overestimated my own abilities. 'I had no idea how difficult babies could be, so Brian and I were exhausted. 'I said to Brian, "we have to get a night nurse or we're going to get a divorce because someone's got to sleep in this house or we're going to kill each other."'


----------



## Chanel522

Megan is gorgeous in these!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great...love that dress!


----------



## MarieG

She looks fantastic! Way to snap back into shape!


----------



## Sasha2012

I like her dress. Cobalt is a great color, it looks nice on any skin tone.


----------



## MCF

She's been looking great lately. Motherhood suits her.


----------



## Slavisa

She looks the best I have ever seen her!!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

omg....VS ladies move over! here is another alien mom who just gave birth and look at that bod.....


----------



## Swanky

Of course motherhood suits her, lol! She barely works, has one baby and sleeps all night


----------



## Sasha2012

Slavisa said:


> She looks the best I have ever seen her!!!



I think she looked best circa 2007 but her body looks amazing especially for just having a baby.


----------



## knics33

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Of course motherhood suits her, lol! She barely works, has one baby and sleeps all night



 Lol this is what I was thinking!


----------



## kittenslingerie

She is so beautiful. I would totally love to look like her, whatever so called bad ps and all.


----------



## scarlet555

^Haha, me too...  

But, what happened to her boobs?  Theyre doing a disappearing act or what?  Arent' they suppose to be more robust after pregnancy?


----------



## aikoNakamura

She is such a gorgeous girl, but definitely during her transformers days and the pics above.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her face looks much better now that it's settled, but it's still a travesty compared to her old face IMO.


----------



## jamidee

Sasha2012 said:


> I think she looked best circa 2007 but her body looks amazing especially for just having a baby.



this was before ps, yes? WHY WOULD YOU Mess UP THIS FACE!? It's divine. I wish I had this face


----------



## Baby_ann13

I think she is gorgeous. Granted she looks best when she is dressed down with little to no make up. She was pretty when she was young and she is still pretty. Those before pictures were eight years ago!! I know I look completely different from eight years ago!! I am not saying she didn't have a nose job and some botox, but who doesn't in hollywood? Everyone praised Ashley tisdale and Ashlee simpson for getting their nose fixed but bash Megan? Kim K and every one else in Hollywood gets botox so why can't she? just because she was a natural born beauty doesn't mean she can't enhance it a bit.. she did get thinner therefore her face does look a bit different but again eight years make a huge change in a person's face...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I don't think it's bashing per se... I think most people are just confounded as to WHY anyone would alter a nearly perfect appearance. Maybe some of the people talking about are jealous haters, but I'm giving most people the benefit of the doubt. I think every last one of us would just sit and stare at ourselves in the mirror all day if we were blessed with that face, NOT alter it! But that's easy to say.... body/image issues are complex and very personal, so who knows. But from an outsider's view... it's like.. whyyyyyyy


----------



## knics33

MichelleAntonia said:


> I don't think it's bashing per se... I think most people are just confounded as to WHY anyone would alter a nearly perfect appearance. Maybe some of the people talking about are jealous haters, but I'm giving most people the benefit of the doubt. I think every last one of us would just sit and stare at ourselves in the mirror all day if we were blessed with that face, NOT alter it! But that's easy to say.... body/image issues are complex and very personal, so who knows. But from an outsider's view... it's like.. whyyyyyyy



This. She was naturally stunning before she had plastic surgery. And IMO she went WAY too far with it. When I look at her I think "fillers" and "man she has that plastic surgery look". It also aged her IMO.


----------



## jamidee

michelleantonia said:


> i don't think it's bashing per se... I think most people are just confounded as to why anyone would alter a nearly perfect appearance. Maybe some of the people talking about are jealous haters, but i'm giving most people the benefit of the doubt. I think every last one of us would just sit and stare at ourselves in the mirror all day if we were blessed with that face, not alter it! But that's easy to say.... Body/image issues are complex and very personal, so who knows. But from an outsider's view... It's like.. whyyyyyyy



ita


----------



## Sasha2012

Baby_ann13 said:


> I think she is gorgeous. Granted she looks best when she is dressed down with little to no make up. She was pretty when she was young and she is still pretty. Those before pictures were eight years ago!! I know I look completely different from eight years ago!! I am not saying she didn't have a nose job and some botox, but who doesn't in hollywood? Everyone praised Ashley tisdale and Ashlee simpson for getting their nose fixed but bash Megan? Kim K and every one else in Hollywood gets botox so why can't she? just because she was a natural born beauty doesn't mean she can't enhance it a bit.. she did get thinner therefore her face does look a bit different but again eight years make a huge change in a person's face...



I wouldn't say bashed, more like criticized. Kim and others get bashed. I don't think any of the young ladies needed botox but there is a lot of pressure in Hollywood. Tisdale and Simpson made improvements to their face by having surgery, Megan was already gorgeous before she touched her face but she's still a pretty woman.



MichelleAntonia said:


> I don't think it's bashing per se... I think most people are just confounded as to WHY anyone would alter a nearly perfect appearance. Maybe some of the people talking about are jealous haters, but I'm giving most people the benefit of the doubt. I think every last one of us would just sit and stare at ourselves in the mirror all day if we were blessed with that face, NOT alter it! But that's easy to say.... body/image issues are complex and very personal, so who knows. But from an outsider's view... it's like.. whyyyyyyy



This.


----------



## ByeKitty

MichelleAntonia said:


> I don't think it's bashing per se... I think most people are just confounded as to WHY anyone would alter a nearly perfect appearance. Maybe some of the people talking about are jealous haters, but I'm giving most people the benefit of the doubt. I think every last one of us would just sit and stare at ourselves in the mirror all day if we were blessed with that face, NOT alter it! But that's easy to say.... body/image issues are complex and very personal, so who knows. But from an outsider's view... it's like.. whyyyyyyy



I don't want to sound too negative about her appearance, because she's a very pretty girl, but I wouldn't go as far as saying she's "nearly perfect". I think her face has always had something very pointy or angular to it..masculine, almost. As she got thinner, it got worse. I'm just trying to say I do think I understand why she got the fillers etc...

Not that it improved things (only gave her a more pillow-y appearance as far as I can see), but I think that's the problem with most "facial enhancements"


----------



## imgg

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her face looks much better now that it's settled, *but it's still a travesty* compared to her old face IMO.



IMO she is still very beautiful and still better looking than 99% of the population, so travesty? not in my opinion!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

imgg said:


> IMO she is still very beautiful and still better looking than 99% of the population, so travesty? not in my opinion!



Agreed.


----------



## bergafer3

I find her still pretty, but it is soo sad she messed with her face. She doesn't look good in my opioion. I don't find her to be prettier than 99% of population, most people yes, but 99% no. Jmho


----------



## bergafer3

I love her personality! And I'm happy for her and her new baby. I'm a fan of hers


----------



## imgg

bergafer3 said:


> I find her still pretty, but it is soo sad she messed with her face. She doesn't look good in my opioion. I don't find her to be prettier than 99% of population, most people yes, but 99% no. Jmho



You must live on a special island, only for the perfect.


----------



## imgg

Nat said:


> So that's how she does it! Megan Fox shows off her stunning post-baby figure... after hiring a night nurse so she can sleep
> 
> It seems Jay Leno got his Christmas cracker early this year. For the funnyman could not stop staring at Megan Fox when she wore a stunning blue dress on The Tonight Show. The chat show king certainly seemed to be enjoying himself as he had a chinwag with the Transformers star.
> 
> Making her figure all the more impressive is the fact she only gave birth two months ago. The 26-year-old also revealed how much she is enjoying being a mother for the first time to her son Noel, whose father is her husband Brian Austin Green.
> 
> She said: 'I love it. It&#8217;s my favourite thing that I&#8217;ve ever done so far, so I&#8217;m happy with it.' However the honest star has admitted looking after a baby is not as easy as she expected. She is dedicated to put in as much work looking after the baby as possible, and amazingly even tried looking after the baby without any help initially. However this was not working for her and husband Brian Austin Green, so they have now hired a night nurse for two nights a week.
> 
> She said: 'Having an infant is difficult. It's a lot of work and I didn't hire any help because I overestimated my own abilities. 'I had no idea how difficult babies could be, so Brian and I were exhausted. 'I said to Brian, "we have to get a night nurse or we're going to get a divorce because someone's got to sleep in this house or we're going to kill each other."'



These pictures here, she doesn't look that much difference than before and she looks gorgeous, definitely better than 99.9 % of the population where I live in California.

Megan is constantly looking different.  Even before the PS she looked different in almost all her pictures.

Also, why would you want to mess up a perfect face?  That's a great question to ask her plastic surgeon.  Who knows what went down with that, maybe she went in for filler and the doctor talked her into more which happens a lot.  When you make you're living off your looks and haven't matured yet (she was still in her early 20's when she did the work and I still think it was fat grafting)  you're going to be insecure about yourself no matter how beautiful you are. Usually when people are seeking Hollywood, is not because they are confident.


----------



## imgg

ByeKitty said:


> I don't want to sound too negative about her appearance, because she's a very pretty girl, but I wouldn't go as far as saying she's "nearly perfect". I think her face has always had something very pointy or angular to it..masculine, almost. As she got thinner, it got worse. I'm just trying to say I do think I understand why she got the fillers etc...
> 
> Not that it improved things (only gave her a more pillow-y appearance as far as I can see), but I think that's the problem with most "facial enhancements"



Agree.


----------



## kittenslingerie

scarlet555 said:


> ^Haha, me too...
> 
> But, what happened to her boobs?  Theyre doing a disappearing act or what?  Arent' they suppose to be more robust after pregnancy?



I assume she let her milk dry up, because those don't look like breast feeding boobs LOL. Her body looks amazing post baby. Everyone told me after my baby that I got skinny overnight, but she really did!


----------



## bergafer3

imgg said:


> You must live on a special island, only for the perfect.



I don't know how you took that as "only perfect" island. Like I said before its my opinion, I like natural features and I like flaws, I find them more attractive and unique. I tend to find people prettier with lines and aging. I'm for ps, I'm just not a fan of how it looks when she's all puffy faced from it. Like I said before I think she's pretty.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

bisousx said:


> That's what I believe they did. Fat grafts/transfers have a tendency to travel downwards due to gravity over a short period of time, so a lot of people end up with saggy, puffy cheeks.




*Such a small percentage stays in the face..
Are these women using fat fillers? Or another?

I had fat fillers and loved them, though much dissolved
in the 1st 6 months to a year..my face is thinning out..so the puffiness looked great, while it lasted..
Im 20 yrs older then these starlets that get them..

I think Lara Boyle and others are  getting jacked up on something else..maybe Restlene (sp?)..

Megan Fox looked great in the Leno pics...
I think her looking older is the way she dresses
and puts herself together..more typical of a women in her 30's plus, then a 20 something year old..
*


----------



## Sasha2012

I don't think these were posted, they're from the March of Dimes December 8


----------



## labelwhore04

She's pretty and creepy looking at the same time.


----------



## MCF

Her hair is gorgeous.


----------



## prof ash

MCF said:
			
		

> Her hair is gorgeous.



Yes, it is. Is it all hers or extensions do you guys think?


----------



## bergafer3

^ I wonder too. I'm thinking its her hair.


----------



## jp752

My hair stylist once said that all her coworkers thought my hair was fake when it was indeed real. Don't over estimate!!


----------



## jp752

And BTW, I do think hers is real. Mine goes all the way down to my butt


----------



## jun3machina

i think hers is real tooo....love it


----------



## bergafer3

Women's hair always looks amazing during and after pregnancy because of the prenatal vitamins.


----------



## prof ash

Wow, gorgeous, natural hair then. So pretty!!


----------



## Swanky

I was thinking it was extensions, just for some added fullness.  I have a ton of hair though, and it's near my waist so know knows. . .  I just don't remember hers looking full usually.


----------



## MCF

Prenatal vitamins can do that to your hair?!? Is it safe to take them if you're not pregnant and don't plan on getting pregnant anytime soon?


----------



## Swanky

Depends on the prenatal, not all have that effect on hair/nails and not everyone notices a difference.  Most prenatals are safe to take pregnant or not as long as you don't have too much of certain vitamins already in your body and diet.


----------



## imgg

ShoeFanatic said:


> *Such a small percentage stays in the face..
> Are these women using fat fillers? Or another?
> 
> I had fat fillers and loved them, though much dissolved
> in the 1st 6 months to a year..my face is thinning out..so the puffiness looked great, while it lasted..
> Im 20 yrs older then these starlets that get them..
> 
> I think Lara Boyle and others are  getting jacked up on something else..maybe Restlene (sp?)..
> 
> Megan Fox looked great in the Leno pics...
> I think her looking older is the way she dresses
> and puts herself together..more typical of a women in her 30's plus, then a 20 something year old..
> *



It really depends on the technique used for fat grafting.  I think Laura Flynn Boyle used the "overfill" ,method which will jack up your face.  The gradual method is much safer and if you only had one session, it won't make that much of a difference.  Usually you need 2-4 sessions for it to stay.  There is a fine line though between not enough and too much.


----------



## imgg

ash14vwb said:


> Yes, it is. Is it all hers or extensions do you guys think?



I think it's extensions.  There's a photo somewhere on this tread where her hair is a lot thinner.

She still has nice hair and extensions look great on her.


----------



## jun3machina

MCF said:


> Prenatal vitamins can do that to your hair?!? Is it safe to take them if you're not pregnant and don't plan on getting pregnant anytime soon?



i know several people who take them just to improve theuir hair,...there's also stuff called MSM which is primarily for hair and nails.


----------



## heart goes boOm

bergafer3 said:


> Women's hair always looks amazing during and after pregnancy because of the prenatal vitamins.



wait, what?!  i need to start taking my prenatals again!  lol.



MCF said:


> Prenatal vitamins can do that to your hair?!? Is it safe to take them if you're not pregnant and don't plan on getting pregnant anytime soon?



they're just vitamins!  i'm taking them but i am NOT planning on getting pregnant anytime soon.  my doctor prescribed them to me because of the iron and b vitamins and folic acid for my anemia.


----------



## Swanky

jun3machina, your baby is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Golden Globes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks gorgeous..


----------



## Slavisa

she looks beautiful!!!


----------



## Swanky

She really does!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

What's up with Brian's hair? Not a good look.


----------



## robotindisguise

One of my fave dresses. She looks amazing.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks nice, but I'm not amazed by anything going on with this.  *shrugs*


----------



## KristyDarling

She looks totally sexy and I can't believe she just had a baby, but the work done to her face ages her about 10 years older than she really is. If I didn't know who she was, I'd think she was 37...albeit a drop-dead gorgeous 37-year-old.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I honestly think she looks pretty bad  She should have never got plastic surgery IMO.


----------



## Nathalya

I like her hair and teeth.

What's up with brians hair?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LoveMyMarc said:


> What's up with Brian's hair? Not a good look.



haha omg I really, really like it! Best it's been in forever


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks good. 

TMZ said they looked like a B-list Brangelina. More like D list but ok. lol.


----------



## karo

She looks beautiful


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

look at her baaawdy. She just had a child like, a week ago. She looks great and her hair always looks so healthy and shiny.


----------



## littlerock

LoveMyMarc said:


> What's up with Brian's hair? Not a good look.



My first thought is that it's for a part. Almost looks like a WWII era hair style. I guess we'll see. That can't be intentional?


----------



## MarneeB

Brian's hair is a little funny looking, but HE is fine IMO! Megan is gorgeous as usual.


----------



## kirsten

I think she looks great. Elegant but simple. She always looks best when she isn't too done up.


----------



## Swanky

Aside from her forced trying to be sexy/porn pout I think it's the best she's looked dressed up in a while. 
She and JLo need to lose that silly faux bedroom eyes face.


----------



## bergafer3

She looks amazing! Wow! She hasn't looked this good in a long time.


----------



## Jahpson

labelwhore04 said:


> She's pretty and creepy looking at the same time.


----------



## imgg

I'm usually the one defending her, but her face looks a little harsh to me in these pics.  The color sort of washes her out.  Still pretty though!


----------



## jun3machina

i seriously can get over the earrings she had on at the GG. freaking flawless, plastic or not...gal is pretty


----------



## Sasha2012

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I honestly think she looks pretty bad  She should have never got plastic surgery IMO.



Compared to what she used to look like I agree. Her body is on point and the dress is pretty but her face looks so tight and botoxed out. If I hadn't known what she looked like before I would probably feel differently but she was so gorgeous before she messed with her face.


----------



## Swanky

JJ

*Megan Fox Covers 'Esquire' February 2013
*



















Megan Fox shows off her rockin&#8217; body on the cover of Esquire magazine&#8217;s February 2013 issue, on newsstands January 22.

Here&#8217;s what the 26-year-old actress had to share with the mag:

On removing her Marilyn Monroe tattoo &#8211; and it&#8217;s relation to Lindsay Lohan: &#8220;I started reading about her and realized that her life was incredibly difficult. It&#8217;s like when you visualize something for your future. I didn&#8217;t want to visualize something so negative&#8230;.She was sort of like Lindsay. She was an actress who wasn&#8217;t reliable, who almost wasn&#8217;t insurable&#8230;.She had all of the potential in the world, and it was squandered. I&#8217;m not interested in following in those footsteps.&#8221;

On the negative aspects of fame: &#8220;I don&#8217;t think people understand. They all think we should shut the f*ck up and stop complaining because you live in a big house or you drive a Bentley. So your life must be so great. What people don&#8217;t realize is that fame, whatever your worst experience in high school, when you were being bullied by those ten kids in high school, fame is that, but on a global scale, where you&#8217;re being bullied by millions of people constantly.&#8221;

On staying in control and looking to the church for answers: &#8220;I can&#8217;t stand pills. I don&#8217;t like drinking. I don&#8217;t like feeling out of control. I have to feel like I&#8217;m in control of my body. And I know what you&#8217;re thinking, Then why would I want to go to church and speak in tongues? You have to understand, there I feel safe. I was raised to believe that you&#8217;re safe in God&#8217;s hands. But I don&#8217;t feel safe with myself.&#8221;

For more from Megan, visit Esquire.com!


----------



## bergafer3

She looks soo good, what ever she had done settled and She's looking amazing again. For some reason, she doesn't look all plastic-y or fake looking to me, (right now) hopefully she doesn't mess with her face again. She's perfection when she doesn't mess with her face so much


----------



## HauteMama

Aside from the bottom half of her eyes looking unnaturally squinty, she looks good.


----------



## Chanel522

bergafer3 said:


> She looks soo good, what ever she had done settled and She's looking amazing again. For some reason, she doesn't look all plastic-y or fake looking to me, (right now) hopefully she doesn't mess with her face again. She's perfection when she doesn't mess with her face so much



I disagree.  She looks ok, but imo she has lost a lot of her sex appeal that she used to have and doesn't have as much expression.  For example, take a look at her GQ shoot from a few years ago...she was hot there!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

No to that photo spread.


----------



## Sasha2012

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> JJ
> 
> *Megan Fox Covers 'Esquire' February 2013
> *
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/fox-esquire/megan-fox-covers-esquire-february-2013-01.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/fox-esquire/megan-fox-covers-esquire-february-2013-02.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2013/01/megan-fox-covers-esquire-february-2013.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/fox-esquire/megan-fox-covers-esquire-february-2013-03.jpg
> 
> 
> Megan Fox shows off her rockin body on the cover of Esquire magazines February 2013 issue, on newsstands January 22.
> 
> Heres what the 26-year-old actress had to share with the mag:
> 
> On removing her Marilyn Monroe tattoo  and its relation to Lindsay Lohan: I started reading about her and realized that her life was incredibly difficult. Its like when you visualize something for your future. I didnt want to visualize something so negative.She was sort of like Lindsay. She was an actress who wasnt reliable, who almost wasnt insurable.She had all of the potential in the world, and it was squandered. Im not interested in following in those footsteps.
> 
> On the negative aspects of fame: I dont think people understand. They all think we should shut the f*ck up and stop complaining because you live in a big house or you drive a Bentley. So your life must be so great. What people dont realize is that fame, whatever your worst experience in high school, when you were being bullied by those ten kids in high school, fame is that, but on a global scale, where youre being bullied by millions of people constantly.
> 
> On staying in control and looking to the church for answers: I cant stand pills. I dont like drinking. I dont like feeling out of control. I have to feel like Im in control of my body. And I know what youre thinking, Then why would I want to go to church and speak in tongues? You have to understand, there I feel safe. I was raised to believe that youre safe in Gods hands. But I dont feel safe with myself.
> 
> For more from Megan, visit Esquire.com!


She's only 26! she looks older. I like the cover and the photo where her club thumb is covered.

Marilyn was not sorta like Lindsay, she needs to stop. No one told her to tattoo the face of another woman on her body, she was just following a trend.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

Sasha2012 said:


> Golden Globes.



cute couple. pretty dress!


----------



## Swanky

*Megan Fox Apologizes to Lindsay Lohan: I Didn't "Degrade" Her in Esquire Interview
*





Lindsay Lohan and Megan Fox in "Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen"
Credit: Buena Vista/courtesy Everett Collection
There's no drama between Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen costars Megan Fox and Lindsay Lohan. In the February issue of Esquire, Fox briefly mentioned the actress -- who has been arrested six times since they both appeared in the 2004 teen comedy -- while explaining her decision to have a tattoo of Marilyn Monroe removed from her right forearm.

"I started reading about her and realized that her life was incredibly difficult. It's like when you visualize something for your future. I didn't want to visualize something so negative," Fox said of Monroe, who passed away at age 36 in 1962. "She wasn't powerful at the time. She was sort of like Lindsay. She was an actress who wasn't reliable, who almost wasn't insurable. She had all the potential in the world, and it was squandered."

Fox, 26, clarified her statements about Lohan, 26, in a Jan. 15 Facebook post. "I attempted to draw parallels between Lindsay and Marilyn in order to illustrate my point that while Marilyn may be an icon now, sadly she was not respected and taken seriously while she was still living," the Friends With Kids star (and mom to son Noah, 3 months) wrote. "Both women were gifted actresses, whose natural talent was lost amongst the chaos and incessant media scrutiny surrounding their lifestyles and their difficulties adhering to studio schedules."

Brian Austin Green's wife added, "I intended for this to be a factual comparison of two women with similar experiences in Hollywood. Unfortunately it turned into me offering up what is really much more of an uneducated opinion. It was most definitely not my intention to criticize or degrade Lindsay."

"I would never want her to feel bullied, as she does not deserve that," Fox concluded. "I was not always speaking eloquently during this interview and this miscommunication is my fault."

Lohan has yet to publicly comment on Fox's Esquire interview.


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...er-in-esquire-interview-2013161#ixzz2IC84WHop 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## karo

On their way to Rio de Janeiro


----------



## minababe

we need more pap shots of her


----------



## Chanel522

She looks great!  A little tan too which looks nice on her for a change.


----------



## bergafer3

She looks amazing!!!!


----------



## bergafer3

I like I her black bag she's carrying


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her Azur LV bag. Wish I was headed to Rio!


----------



## bergafer3

It's weird how she's hold to book, as if she wants the apps to see what she's reading.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

bergafer3 said:


> It's weird how she's hold to book, as if she wants the apps to see what she's reading.



*I thought the same thing..

I think she looks good, but she as a person is so uninteresting..
Maybe that'll change, she's still youn*g.


----------



## Sasha2012

At a Samba school in Brazil. Her face looks different again but her hair looks great.


----------



## bergafer3

Awe! Her and Brian are so cute!


----------



## MarneeB

^I agree, they're always holding hands.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Those red shoes look great on her.


----------



## bergafer3

I want to see their baby!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute shoes! It's a shame about her face.


----------



## xikry5talix

Her hair looks amazing


----------



## Swanky

*Ravishing in Rio: Megan Fox shows off her post-baby body in skinny ripped jeans and slinky red top*

Looking bewitching even dressed in a casual red T-Shirt and tight blue jeans, it's hard to imagine actress Megan Fox gave birth just five months ago. 
The 26-year-old tantalizing Transformers actress thrilled fans in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil Sunday as she sat for a Question and Answer forum as part of her promotions duties for Brahma Beer. 
The actress seemed to be enjoying herself as she laughed while meeting and greeting fans. 





Falar portugues? Megan Fox spoke with fans through a translator while promoting Brahma beer in Brazil Sunday 







World-wide favourite: Megan Fox was in Ro de Janeiro, Brazil Sunday promoting a South American beer 
At one point, the actress, who regularly tops sexiest women lists, grabbed and smooched a fan who had made a drawing for her.




Made his day: Megan kissed a Brazilian fan who presented her with a drawing he had done 
The 90210 star and husband Brian Austin Green jetted into the South American country Friday to attend the famous Rio Carnival, making several stops to promote her product. 
The new mom was in the holiday spirit throughout the trip, wearing her brown hair in her trademark long, loose curls.
Megan's Brazilian beer commercial aired in the run up to the almighty fiesta.




Lapping it up: The brunette star clearly enjoyed being the centre of attention during the Q and A
In the 30-second advert, the 90210 actress is seen dancing away in the midst of the carnival.
Megan gave birth to her first child, Nathan, in September.
She and Brian released a statement shortly after calling their newborn boy 'healthy, happy, and perfect'.




Radiating in Rio: Megan had a whirlwind trip through Brazil during the weekend, promoting the beer


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ipped-jeans-slinky-red-top.html#ixzz2KYmAD1tH 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## kirsten

Nice nails - lol


----------



## Sasha2012

More pics from Rio.


----------



## Cherrasaki

^^Is that Rodrigo Santoro in the first pic with Megan?


----------



## minababe

she looks like a baby doll
great hair though 

I love about her that she seems to be different and doesn't care about the whole hollywood fame thing. great!


----------



## ByeKitty

She has way too much make-up on in the last few sets of pictures...


----------



## summer2815

There seems to be a little something "off" about her face.  It's a shame because she was so stunning.  She is still gorgeous, but not like she used to be.  I wish she had left well enough alone.


----------



## MCF

Her hair is amazing. I wish mine looked like that.


----------



## Swanky

Yours can too w/ extensions! Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Cherrasaki said:


> ^^Is that Rodrigo Santoro in the first pic with Megan?



Yes.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Sasha2012 said:


> Yes.



I thought he looked familiar.


----------



## bergafer3

What a fun gig! She looks better IMO with little makeup.


----------



## Swanky

Oh the baby is cute!







Yep, sure looks like a movie star baby! During a trip to Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, Brian Austin Green offered up the first glimpse of Noah Shannon, his 4-month-old baby boy with wife Megan Fox. Seen from the balcony of their hotel, Green, 39, held little Noah -- who sports puffy cheeks and pouty lips like his world-famous mom.

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...makes-his-debut-picture-2013112#ixzz2KelXxw6q 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## PrincessTingTing

OMG...that baby is ADORABLE!!!!  Hopefully we get to see more pictures in the future!!! 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh the baby is cute!
> 
> usmagazine.com/uploads/assets/articles/60097-megan-fox-brian-austin-greens-baby-son-noah-makes-his-debut-picture/1360596950_brian-austin-green-noah-article.jpg
> 
> Yep, sure looks like a movie star baby! During a trip to Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, Brian Austin Green offered up the first glimpse of Noah Shannon, his 4-month-old baby boy with wife Megan Fox. Seen from the balcony of their hotel, Green, 39, held little Noah -- who sports puffy cheeks and pouty lips like his world-famous mom.
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...makes-his-debut-picture-2013112#ixzz2KelXxw6q
> Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## karo

What a cutie!


----------



## qudz104

Cuuute!! He looks alot like Megan!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute kiddo! Love the name Noah for a boy.


----------



## bagaholic85

oh my goodness hes a cuttie


----------



## bergafer3

He is soo cute!! He has a lot of hair!


----------



## Chanel522

Megan's hair looks beautiful, but it's super obvious in these pics that she has extensions, and lots of them!!  

The baby is really adorable!!  Can't wait to see better pics of him.


----------



## coconutsboston

Gosh, I love Megan, and she used to be SO gorgeous.  It's a shame what she did to her face.


----------



## love_addict919

With a face like that, WHY even get a procedure done? This country has such warped views of beauty. She was so gorgeous, now she looks plastic.


----------



## shoptilludrop4

Removed


----------



## coconutsboston

love_addict919 said:


> With a face like that, WHY even get a procedure done? This country has such warped views of beauty. She was so gorgeous, now she looks plastic.



Honestly! For someone like her to be self conscious to that extent?  Geez!


----------



## bergafer3

It is sad, I can only imagine the pressure in Hollywood.


----------



## Amylynne

bergafer3 said:


> It is sad, I can only imagine the pressure in Hollywood.



I agree. I couldn't do it. I have way too much anxiety. The public eye never blinks


----------



## jessicali1993

huh


----------



## karo

Father-of-two Brian Austin Green stepped out with son *Noah*, 6 months, for a stroll in New York City on Friday (March 29). The _Beverly Hills, 90210_ alum pushed his baby boy in the stoller as they walked in NYC&#8217;s SoHo neighborhood.
 In a rare glimpse, baby Noah was seen soothing on a pacifier and bundled up in a blanket wearing a knit, sock-monkey hat.
 Born in late September 2012, Noah is the first child for Green and his lovely wife, _This is 40_ star *Megan Fox*. Green and ex-girlfriend, _General Hospital_ star Vanessa Marcil, are parents to son *Kassius*, who turned 11 on Saturday.&#8220;I want more kids, I&#8217;m so tired, I don&#8217;t know if my body could do it right now, but if it happens, it happens,&#8221; Fox recently said. &#8220;He wants a little a girl,&#8221; she added of her hubby&#8217;s hopes for a daughter.​Green added: &#8220;That&#8217;s what I want, a little girl, I have two boys.&#8221;

source: celebritybabyscoop.com


----------



## Sasha2012

(April 4)


----------



## MCF

Is her hair red now or is that just the lighting?


----------



## Midge S

It's red for a movie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Good thing it's just for a movie..


----------



## robotindisguise

She looks like Lana Del Rey with that red hair


----------



## Sasha2012

In Los Angeles (April 21)


----------



## Sasha2012

On set of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (May 4)


----------



## Sasha2012

on set in NYC (May 7)


----------



## lovemysavior

She looks good with that little bit of weight on.  She looks healthier.


----------



## imgg

Her face looks more like her old self.   She looks amazing for just having a baby too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great.


----------



## knics33

Love her current shade of hair. 


I recently watched This is 40 (pretty cute... she was funny in it) and wow... her face looks nothing like it used to. The plastic surgery is even more evnident on film. My boyfriend even commented "Is that _Megan Fox_? What has she done to her face?!"


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

LAX (July 7)


----------



## imgg

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> LAX (July 7)



I hate AA at LAX.  It's so small and outdated!


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

On the set of her new film Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles on Thursday (July 18) in the Tribeca neighborhood of New York City.


----------



## PurseNut911

She looks plastic-y or something.


----------



## knics33

She is just not going leave that face alone.


----------



## basicandorganic

unrecognizable...


----------



## curlybee

She was so naturally beautiful I don't understand why she did all that to her face she looks like a mannequin now.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/20/megan-fox-ellen-degeneres-show-supporter/

Megan Fox shows her love for the Ellen DeGeneres Show on the set of her upcoming flick Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles on Friday (July 19) in New York City.

The 27-year-old actress was joined by her co-stars Whoopi Goldberg and Will Arnett, who filmed scenes by a car.

Later in the day, Megan donned a different outfit for the shooting of the film.

The day before, Megan donned plaid while stepping out of her trailer.


----------



## Chanel522

I'm normally not a Megan fan, but I think her face looks beautiful here and so does her hair.  Whatever procedures/lasers she has used on her skin has made her complexion like porcelain or something.  It's perfect!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Can anyone tell what the image is on that grey t-shirt?


----------



## Slavisa

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Can anyone tell what the image is on that grey t-shirt?



Is it someone in a helmet?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Slavisa said:


> Is it someone in a helmet?



Doesn't it look like an astronaut?


----------



## Sasha2012

*Megan Fox: News Reporting For 'Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles'!*

Megan Fox carries an umbrella during a break from shooting her upcoming film Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles on Monday (July 22) in New York Citys Times Square

The 27-year-old actress was seen holding a mic while taking on the role of April ONeil, who is an ambitious reporter.

Megans co-star Will Arnett was also spotted spending time with his children Abel and Archibald in between takes.

Last week, Megan donned a t-shirt to support the Ellen DeGeneres Show on the set of the film.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/22/megan-fox-news-reporting-on-teenage-mutant-ninja-turtles-set/


----------



## Bentley1

Love her ankle boots.  Any ID on them?


----------



## Avril

Megan is pregnant again!



> Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green are expanding their family, a source tells Us Weekly. "I can confirm Megan is expecting her second child with her husband Brian," the pregnant actress' rep tells The New York Post's Page Six. "They are both very happy." Fox is currently in New York City filming 2014's Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ian-austin-green-expecting-second-baby-201328


----------



## Nathalya

congrats to them!


----------



## karo

I certainky didn't expect them to have a second baby that fast, but it's great news. Congrats!


----------



## knasarae

Aw good for them!!


----------



## carvedwords

That was fast, but congrats to them!!


----------



## curlybee

Congrats to them. Megan never looks happy to me. She always has his dazed/glazed plastic doll look to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

Oh wow that was fast, she's giving Jessica Simpson a run for her money but at least she's married to her baby's father. Congrats!


----------



## myown

^ 

she always said she wanted to have a big family, so it´s actually no surprise she´s preggers again. 

and i agree with the one who said she always looks plastic. i think it even got worse after she gave birth


----------



## Sasha2012

myown said:


> ^
> 
> she always said she wanted to have a big family, so it´s actually no surprise she´s preggers again.



I was surprised it was so soon since she just had a baby less than a year ago, not that she was expanding her family. 


JFK Airport. (August 2)

pictures via Just Jared


----------



## Bentley1

I find it really annoying and odd the way these two make such a show of hiding their faces from the cameras, especially Megan.  She seems really snotty. Give me a break with the hiding behind umbrellas and blankets.


----------



## Swanky

*Me-ow! Megan Fox channels her inner animal goddess in skintight leopard  print dress in new Avon campaign*

*Megan Fox has taken a starring role in a new  jungle-themed campaign for cosmetics brand Avon.*

In the ad, the 27-year-old actress, who  recently announced she is expecting her second child with husband Brian Austin  Green, taps into her animal instincts in a skintight leopard print  dress.

And with her smoky eye make-up, luscious  waves and feminine curves, she is every inch the jungle goddess as she strikes a  pose in a brightly-lit forest.








Animal instincts: Megan Fox, 27, has stars in a new  jungle-themed campaign for make-up brand Avon








Sultry: With her smoky eye make-up, luscious waves and  feminine curves, she is every inch the jungle goddess


The ad, which bears the tagline: 'Let your  instinct take over,' is for Avon's new line of fragrance called  Instinct.
Ms Fox hugs a bamboo tree in the image as she  poses alongside Brazilian male model Marlon Teixeira.

With her strong eyebrows, pillowy  pout and  flawless complexion, it's no surprise this isn't the actress's  first turn as  the face of a cosmetics line.
In 2011, she had a starring role in Giorgio  Armani's summer beauty campaign.






Stunning: With her strong eyebrows and flawless  complexion, it's no surprise this isn't the actress's first turn as the face of  a cosmetics line. In 2011, she starred in a campaign for Giorgio Armani beauty  


The Oak Ridge, Tennessee native also put her  enviable figure as the face of Emporio Armani's spring/summer underwear  collection in 2011.
Ms Fox and her actor husband, 40, have been  together since 2004 after meeting on the set of TV show Hop and  Faith.
They married in a private ceremony in Maui,  Hawaii, in June 2010, and welcomed their first child - a son named Noah - in  September 2012.
As the new face of Avon, Ms Fox follows in  the footsteps of a long line of celebrities including Milla Jovovich, Fergie,  Christy Turlington, Olivia Wilde and Reese Witherspoon.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2395712/Me-ow-Megan-Fox-channels-inner-animal-goddess-skintight-leopard-print-dress-new-Avon-campaign.html#ixzz2cBGZfDHY


----------



## imgg

Poor thing, went from Giorgio Armani to Avon.  I guess whatever pays...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/26/megan-fox-brian-austin-green-sunday-lunch-with-baby-noah/

Megan Fox tries to keep a low profile while walking back to her car on Sunday afternoon (August 25) in Los Angeles.

The 27-year-old pregnant actress stepped out for a late lunch with with her husband Brian Austin Green, who held their son Noah in his arms.

That same day, Brian was spotted filling up his Range Rover at a local gas station in L.A.


----------



## splashinstella

I feel like we always just see Brian holding Noah and hardly Megan


----------



## qudz104

splashinstella said:


> I feel like we always just see Brian holding Noah and hardly Megan



She's technically holding another child lol


----------



## curlybee

qudz104 said:


> She's technically holding another child lol




I feel like she rearely held him even before she was pregnant, but I'm not going  to read too much into  Megan is small  maybe it's easier for Brian to hold the baby while they are walking about or maybe Brian is a baby hog


----------



## Swanky

Lots of dads carry the baby when out.   If he wasn't people would say "we never see him carry the baby!" lol!


*Brian Austin Green: Pregnant Megan Fox is 'Doing Great'*

   By  Deena Bustillo on  September 7, 2013 








Getty ImagesBrian Austin Green and Megan Fox  are expecting their second baby and this time around the actor has the  pregnancy thing all figured out: Do whatever your wife wants.






 Brian Austin Green and Megan Fox (Getty)


 "I do whatever she asks for and I say yes no matter what it may be!" he told _Us Weekly_  at the Generosity Water's 5th Annual Night of Generosity event Friday.  "She's doing great. She did great the first time around, but I wouldn't  wish the experience on anybody! I couldn't do it! I couldn't make a  baby, it's unbelievable!"

Green stepped out at the event solo &#8212;  Fox kept her pregnancy out of the spotlight the first time, t00 &#8212; and  told interviewers they'd be happy to welcome a girl or a boy. He kept  his lips zipped about any details they already know. "I'm [just] hoping  for a healthy baby," he said.

The couple welcomed son Noah Shannon in September 2012. 

zimbio.com


----------



## kcf68

Yeah my husband carried our babies when we are out!


----------



## curlybee

kcf68 said:


> Yeah my husband carried our babies when we are out!



It's easier especially when those little guys hit 20 and 30 pounds.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/16...-fox-i-have-no-idea-how-well-juggle-new-baby/

*Brian Austin Green: Megan Fox & I Have No Idea How We'll Juggle New Baby!*

Megan Fox covers her baby bump in a loose fitting shirt as she and her husband Brian Austin Green walk to a restaurant on Sunday evening (September 15) in Los Angeles.

The 40-year-old actor recently spoke about him and his 27-year-old pregnant wifes upcoming new addition to their family.

We honestly have no idea and we discuss it daily and think, How are we going to do this? Brian recently told People about how they will juggle a newborn, 11-month old baby Noah, and his role on Anger Management. I think well see when it happens. People do it all the time.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I had a dream that I threw an epic party with a bunch of celebs that I did not know. Finally after making my way around this party I see BAG wheeling Megan around in wheelchair. Her mouth was moving but her face wasn't. At that point I said "GET OUT" because I don't know you and then they wheeled off avoiding me for the rest of the night. 

Such a strange one I am .


----------



## Bentley1

BagOuttaHell said:


> I had a dream that I threw an epic party with a bunch of celebs that I did not know. Finally after making my way around this party I see BAG wheeling Megan around in wheelchair. Her mouth was moving but her face wasn't. At that point I said "GET OUT" because I don't know you and then they wheeled off avoiding me for the rest of the night.
> 
> Such a strange one I am .



ooo, what a creepy dream!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/16/megan-fox-brian-austin-green-noah-enjoy-low-key-family-meal/

Megan Fox and her husband Brian Austin Green leave a restaurant after grabbing dinner together on Tuesday (October 15) in Los Angeles.

The 27-year-old pregnant actress and 40-year-old actor brought along their adorable son Noah, who just turned one late last month. Happy belated birthday, Noah!

Megan covered her growing babybump in a baggier plaid button down shirt  we cant wait til we find out the sex of Megan and Brians new baby!

The couple had not been spotted out and about together since last month when the duo shared a meal in LA.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/13/megan-fox-covers-baby-bump-at-lunch-with-brian-austin-green/

Megan Fox covers up her baby bump while going out for a mid-day lunch date with her hubby Brian Austin Green on Wednesday (November 13) in Los Angeles.

The 27-year-old actress is currently pregnant with the couples second child together!

In case you missed it, check out Megan in the trailer for the video game Call of Duty: Ghosts, which was revealed earlier in the month.


----------



## sanmi

congrats to her..


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/25/megan-fox-brian-austin-green-avons-seethesigns-launch/

Megan Fox shows off her baby bump while attending the launch of the Avon Foundations #SeeTheSigns of Domestic Violence global socia media campaign at the Morgan Library & Museum on Monday (November 25) in New York City.

The 27-year-old pregnant actress was joined for the campaign launch by her husband Brian Austin Green.

The event helped mark the International Day for the Elimination of Violence Against Women.

FYI: Megan is wearing an A.L.C. dress.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her face looks different.


----------



## Bentley1

She's really aged, looks wayyy older than 27.  More procedures? Her face reminds me of Joan Crawford in Mommie Dearest.

Her skin is looking great as always though.


----------



## summer2815

Her face has transformed.


----------



## brownsugarplum

looking good Megan. I like that she keeps her life private.


----------



## karo

She's looking really tiny. As for her face, she resembles Melanie ***** on these latest pics.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

WHY did she turn her face into that? She was so pretty! Now her overly-surgeried face kind of reminds me of a tranny 

I also like how she keeps her life personal.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Pregnant 'Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles' actress Megan Fox stops to see her doctor for a checkup in Beverly Hills, California along with her husband Brian Austin Green and their son Noah on November 26, 2013.


----------



## sanmi

Still looking good. Her face still looks slim and not puffy.


----------



## AEGIS

isn't he rumored to be abusive? if so, those signs are ironic and sad


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

i used to think she was so beautiful. she still is pretty, though. she reminds me of another actress in this set of pics... can't think of who exactly at the top of my head.


----------



## myown

Noah is 14 month old? wow. She made a good job with hiding him we hardly ever see him.


----------



## ChanelMommy

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her face looks different.


Agree.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks nothing like herself anymore and all the work she's had done really ages her.  Very pretty, but in an extremely altered way.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/07/megan-fox-brian-austin-green-planet-beauty-shopping-pair/

Megan Fox shows off her small baby bump while doing some shopping with her husband Brian Austin Green at Planet Beauty on Friday (December 6) in Studio City, Calif.

Last week, the 27-year-old pregnant actress and the 40-year-old actor were spotted heading out to a check-up with their son Noah in Beverly Hills.

In case you didnt know, Megans upcoming film Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles is currently in post production and is scheduled to hit theaters on August 8, 2014!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/08/megan-fox-brian-austin-green-rainy-day-lunch-with-noah/

Megan Fox covers up her baby bump in a giant parka while leaving lunch at the Beverly Glen Plaza on Saturday afternoon (December 7) in Los Angeles.

The 27-year-old pregnant actress was joined by her hubby Brian Austin Green and their son Noah, 14 months, who they covered with an umbrella.

The day before, Megan and Brian were spotted doing some shopping together at Planet Beauty in Studio City.


----------



## Chanel522

Brian isn't looking so hot here and Megan's face looks like a porcelain doll.  Their little guy is a cutie though!!


----------



## SophiaLee

I legit thought that was Joaquin Phoenix.


----------



## karo

Baby Noah is soo cute!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's due to give birth any day now. But that doesn't stop her from still going out on the town.

Megan Fox showed off her growing baby bump while with husband Brian Austin Green and their son Noah Shannon on Sunday.

The expanding family was spotted departing their Los Feliz, Calif. home.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tin-Green-couples-son-Noah.html#ixzz2sEIqizfQ


----------



## Luv2Shop1

It's impossible for me to think of Brian Austin Green as anyone but David Silver...singing his embarrassing hip-hop songs...and pretending to be a dj...90210...those were the days...LOL..:lolots:


----------



## ChanelMommy

Luv2Shop1 said:


> It's impossible for me to think of Brian Austin Green as anyone but David Silver...singing his embarrassing hip-hop songs...and pretending to be a dj...90210...those were the days...LOL..:lolots:


----------



## AAgurl789

Her face always confuses me..Hot and looking good in some, Plastic and icky in others..I like that she doesn't seem too bothered with being a Hollywood party girl and seems settled in...It is sad that she's never gonna regain her "sexy girl status that made men drool" like in those Transformer days..She was everywhere and now she's fading...since there are so many younger, hot chicks that anyone can pluck off of LA to replace Megan.


----------



## Swanky

toofab.com


It's a boy!

*Megan Fox* and *Brian Austin Green* welcomed their second child together, *toofab* has exclusively learned.

This is the second boy for the couple, who welcomed son *Noah* in September 2012, and the third son for Green -- who also has 11-year-old *Kassius* with ex *Vanessa Marcil.*

No other details about the baby were immediately made available.

Back in November, Fox opened up about her "rough" second pregnancy.

"I&#8217;ve had rough first trimesters," she told *ABC News*. "But once you get into the second, it&#8217;s fine after that."

When asked how the two pregnancies differed, she added "I don&#8217;t have time to think about it, I have a 1-year-old running around. And then when you&#8217;re working like 16 hours a day, there&#8217;s no time for you at all."


----------



## sanmi

Congrats to them. Hope 2 see their newborn pics soon.


----------



## candiebear

Love that she chose "normal" names for her children!


----------



## amyg2012

can anyone id the hooded jacket/coat she's wearing?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/20/megan-fox-brian-austin-green-name-newborn-son-bodhi-ransom/

*Megan Fox & Brian Austin Green Name Newborn Son Bodhi Ransom!*

Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green welcomed a newborn baby boy on February 12, and now, according to the birth certificate, have learned that his name is Bodhi Ransom Green, TMZ reports.

The 27-year-old actress and 40-year-old actor are already parents to a 16-month-old baby boy named Noah. Brian also has a son Kassius from a previous relationship.

Funnily enough, Teresa Palmer and Mark Webber, who just welcomed their baby boy over the weekend, also chose the name Bodhi! What a coincidence!

Just Jared reported the news that Megan gave birth last week.

WHAT DO YOU THINK of the name Bodhi Ransom???


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Cute.


----------



## bisousx

Dumb


----------



## brownsugarplum

candiebear said:


> Love that she chose "normal" names for her children!


Looks like you spoke too soon


----------



## Swanky

Bodhi is normal enough IMO, it's cute.  Ransom not so much.


----------



## plumaplomb

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/13/megan-fox-covers-baby-bump-at-lunch-with-brian-austin-green/
> 
> Megan Fox covers up her baby bump while going out for a mid-day lunch date with her hubby Brian Austin Green on Wednesday (November 13) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 27-year-old actress is currently pregnant with the couples second child together!
> 
> In case you missed it, check out Megan in the trailer for the video game Call of Duty: Ghosts, which was revealed earlier in the month.



ID on bag?  Does it come with a cross body strap?


----------



## plumaplomb

ID on ankle boots and turquoise watch?  TIA!!



Sasha2012 said:


> *Megan Fox: News Reporting For 'Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles'!*
> 
> Megan Fox carries an umbrella during a break from shooting her upcoming film Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles on Monday (July 22) in New York Citys Times Square
> 
> The 27-year-old actress was seen holding a mic while taking on the role of April ONeil, who is an ambitious reporter.
> 
> Megans co-star Will Arnett was also spotted spending time with his children Abel and Archibald in between takes.
> 
> Last week, Megan donned a t-shirt to support the Ellen DeGeneres Show on the set of the film.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/22/megan-fox-news-reporting-on-teenage-mutant-ninja-turtles-set/


----------



## Bentley1

Congrats.  Dumb name though.


----------



## Chanel522

Bodhi reminds me of a little kid who can't say their sounds correctly yet and is trying to say Brody, but instead says Bodhi.  

Idl the name for this baby.


----------



## curlybee

I don't know how you go from Noah to Bohdi but it could be worse it could be Snickerdoodle or something. Either way glad they have a healthy baby.


----------



## Swanky

plumaplomb said:


> ID on bag?  Does it come with a cross body strap?





plumaplomb said:


> ID on ankle boots and turquoise watch?  TIA!!



You should post pics and inquiry in our Can You I.D.? forum, people look there specifically to help other find pieces.


----------



## myown

Chanel522 said:


> Bodhi reminds me of a little kid who can't say their sounds correctly yet and is trying to say Brody, but instead says Bodhi.
> 
> Idl the name for this baby.



yeah that´s true!
What is Bodhi for a name? Is it common in USA?


----------



## kirsten

myown said:


> yeah that´s true!
> 
> What is Bodhi for a name? Is it common in USA?




No, not a common name at all here.  

It's a Buddhist name. 

Main Entry: bo·dhi
Pronunciation: \&#712;b&#333;d&#275;\
Function: noun
Inflected Form(s): -s
Etymology: Skt, fr. bodhati he wakes, is awake  more at bid
: the state of enlightenment attained by a Buddhist who has practiced the Eightfold Path and achieved salvation


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I feel bad for school teachers of this generation trying to pronounce these kids' names.


----------



## Swanky

Y'all haven't heard of Bohdi?
We have a famous Olympian here named Bodi - pronounced the same.
It's an uncommon but not so unusual name IMO.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yeah Bodhi's not too out there. Bode Miller's first name is actually Samuel I think. He got the most typical name in the family. His siblings have some unusual names.


----------



## jun3machina

I love the name!!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Bodhi Ransom makes me think they got drunk or high while watching "Point Break" and decided it would be totally cool to name him after Patrick Swayze's character. A little bit hippy dippy, a little bit rebel-against-the-system... nirvana and danger..sssoooo cooool.


----------



## Ambi107

Junkenpo said:


> Bodhi Ransom makes me think they got drunk or high while watching "Point Break" and decided it would be totally cool to name him after Patrick Swayze's character. A little bit hippy dippy, a little bit rebel-against-the-system... nirvana and danger..sssoooo cooool.



That's going to be awkward when he has acne and goes into chemical engineering at 18.

It makes me think of Bodhi bags - they have some very original designs : https://www.bodhibags.net/


----------



## Sasha2012

Her baby boy was born just five weeks ago.

And on Friday Megan Fox showed off her slender post-pregnancy figure as she carried her eldest son, Noah Shannon, back to her car in the Larchmont Village neighbourhood of Los Angeles on Friday. 

The 27-year-old wore clingy black leggings and a black T-shirt covered by a grey T-shirt with a deep V-neck, plus comfy sneakers.

read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ost-baby-body-time-steps-eldest-son-Noah.html


----------



## Chanel522

They're so low key I forget about them till I see this thread move.  Megan looks tired, but good for just having a baby a little over a month ago.  Her hair always looks pretty and I always wonder if it's hers or extensions.


----------



## Swanky

Is Noah wearing a bow?


----------



## curlybee

It looks like a bow to me too. I  guess that's a thing now. I've seen a couple little boys with pigtails.

Megan looks to be in pain I hope she is healing well.


----------



## Swanky

Pigtails is different than bows to me. I've not seen boys in bows!  Mine love pink and one likes his hair shaggy... but no bows.


----------



## curlybee

Yes pigtails with bows or typically girlie elastics. I guess it's a trend?

I don't have a problem with longer hair on little boys nor do I  think only girls can like pink, but putting a bow or barrette in my sons hair isn't for me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Is Noah wearing a bow?




It looks like it's a hair tie wrapped around a little pebbles pony tail, not a bow, but I'm on my phone so I maybe can't see it as well as you.

She looks good. Wish she wouldn't have effed with her face.


----------



## zen1965

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It looks like it's a hair tie wrapped around a little pebbles pony tail, not a bow, but I'm on my phone so I maybe can't see it as well as you.
> 
> She looks good. Wish she wouldn't have effed with her face.



It does not look like a bow to me either. My boy wore a little pebbles pony Trail when he was a toddler. Alas, in hindsight I started a trend that got out of control. He is 5 now, his hair is half way down his back and he refuses to get it cut. So watching out, Megan.

I also think she looks fab for having had a baby recently.


----------



## Sasha2012

The 1st of April may make fools out of some, but for Megan Fox it proved to be a fitting time for her return to the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle set.

The actress plays TV reporter April ONeil in the 3D reboot of the famed cartoon series, and she was joined by her co-star Will Arnett on the set in Los Angeles.

Megan looked in great shape just seven weeks after giving birth to her second son Bodhi with husband Brian Austin Green.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...even-weeks-birth-son-Bodhi.html#ixzz2xkwKqgkc


----------



## Chanel522

Love the mukluks...they're so warm and comfy!!  Her hair always looks great, too.


----------



## Sasha2012

She gave birth to her son Bodhi in February.

And less than three months later, Megan Fox is once again sporting a flat tummy.

The bare-faced 27-year-old accentuated her slimming figure in a pair of grey leggings as she made her way to dinner with husband Brian Austin Green in Los Angeles on Sunday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-three-months-giving-birth.html#ixzz30EYUOLwy


----------



## Bentley1

She looks cute. Love her skin, as usual.


----------



## Chanel522

Her skin is beautiful!  Looks like she took out her extensions and added some highlights.  I think I like it...


----------



## Swanky

*Meet my little boy! Megan Fox reveals an adorable first picture of her baby son Bodhi
*

Megan Fox is one proud mother.
The 27-year-old introduced the world to her youngest son Bodhi on Friday.
Appearing on The Ellen DeGeneres Show on Monday, Megan showed off a picture of the two-month-old and also snaps of her older son Noah, who is 19 months.







Opening up: Megan Fox appeared on The Ellen Degeneres Show On Friday

Until now, the actress and her husband Brian Austin Green have kept the little boy under wraps but the Transformers' actress could help but show off the baby.
Smiling away, Megan looked overjoyed to be sharing the special pictures of her boys.
She told host Ellen: 'Bodhi is the little chubby one and then Noah is the one with the lips.'





The big reveal: The star showed off a picture of her two-month-old Bodhi and also snaps of her older son Noah, who is 19 months







Too proud: Until now, the actress and her husband Brian Austin Green have kept the little boy under wraps but the Transformers' actress could help but show off the baby 

Joking about the toddler's full pout, Ellen pretended to chastise Megan for letting the child have lip injections.
The 56-year-old host said: Hes too young to get injections in his lips like that. He shouldnt do that that early.'
To which Megan replied: 'Hashtag no fillers.'
Clearly in awe of the actress' children, Ellen - who gave them both Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles costumes - suggested Megan and her former Beverly Hills 90120 star husband continue to have more.

Megan Fox shares adorable pictures of children with Ellen









Gorgeous gifts: Ellen gave the boys - who are just 16 months apart - both Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles costumes

'Those are beautiful. No wonder you just keep having children. Theyre gorgeous like that.'
The star did admit however, neither of the boys was planned: 'The first one wasnt planned either and I mean, we can't let Brian near me anymore.'
The Jennifer's Body star blamed Ellen's show for her having two babies whom are just 16 months apart.
The brunette beauty said: 'The first time I was here [on the show] I was pregnant and no one knew it and then the second time I just had my baby, but I got pregnant again so youre sort of like a fertility good luck charm. 






Lip service: Joking about the older boy's full pout, the host pretended to chastise the star for letting the child have lip injections

'If you want to get pregnant come see Ellen.'
Bodhi being a surprise was a little bit of an issue as she had just started filming Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.
Megan said: 'I got pregnant with Bodhi two weeks into filming Ninja Turtles, which is an action movie and requires a lot of running and jumping and stunts.





Surprise! The 27-year-old star admitted neither of the boys was planned

'Anyone thats been pregnant knows your first trimester can be pretty rough and youre nauseous all day long. 

'So I spent the whole shoot basically [being nauseous], the producers would come see me in the morning in the makeup trailer and I would be clinging to a box of saltines and we had, we kept pickles in the refrigerator for me and I was just constantly on the verge of vomiting.
'[I was] running, jumping, fighting. Saying things like, ''Show me what you got Shredder!'' Stuff like that, so all the fun things you want to do when youre pregnant.'
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - in which Megan plays reporter April O'Neil - is out August 8.





Hard work: Megan found out two weeks into filming Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles she was pregnant



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2620829/Megan-Fox-reveals-adorable-picture-baby-son-Bodhi.html#ixzz30sSMxxqU


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute kiddos..


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Adorable boys!


----------



## Chanel522

The kids are super cute, but Megan doesn't look good IMO.


----------



## NovemberRain

I think she may have gone over the line with surgeries. Such a shame at her age.


----------



## qudz104

She has beautiful kiddos.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

NovemberRain said:


> I think she may have gone over the line with surgeries. Such a shame at her age.




Yeah, she shouldn't have touched her face. She was so gorgeous.


----------



## kirsten

She did just give birth 2 months ago. She still might have some weight to lose that shows on her facial features more, especially with her fillers. She looks great for giving birth 2 months ago.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She totally ruined her face, but she at least looks recognizable at this point. When she first got it done I legitimately didn't even recognize her.


----------



## Nathalya

Beautiful kids!


----------



## curlybee

It's not just post pregnancy.She had messed with her face long before her first pregnancy.  It's sad but that's Hollywood.

Her baby boys are adorable!


----------



## Chanel522

I also prefer her hair really dark so the lighter color isn't working as well for her Idt.


----------



## csre

I dont think it has nothing to do with pregnancy, its what she did to her face... Also that blondish hair looks terrible on her IMO


----------



## purseprincess32

Her kids are cute! Too bad she messed with her face since she was so pretty before.


----------



## Swanky

*Megan Fox & Brian Austin Green Drop $3.35m On Bing Crosby's Pad*

 *         6/23/2014 4:21 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *



*Megan Fox* and *Brian Austin Green* are channeling a bit of old Hollywood ... paying top dollar for a house that once belonged to *Bing Crosby*, TMZ has learned.

Real  estate sources at Trulia tell us Fox and Green dropped $3.35M for the  6,710 square foot ranch home -- which was originally a carriage house on  Der Bingle's estate in Toluca Lake.

The place doesn't exactly  inspire dreams of White Christmases ... the 4-bedroom, 6-bathroom crib  underwent a contemporary makeover during an extensive 2008 remodel. It  now has lots of exposed wood .. and the master BR has a 2nd story loft. 

Check out the photos. It's new Hollywood's version of Old Hollywood.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/3/#ixzz35be0ryk5


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/01/megan-fox-to-cosmopolitan-ellen-degeneres-is-sexy/

Megan Fox shows off her super sexy figure on the cover of Cosmopolitan magazines August 2014 issue, on newsstands July 8.

Heres what the 28-year-old Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles actress had to share with the mag:

On women being in charge of their sexuality: Women dont have to be desperate and try so hard. Allow yourself to be strong and powerful and men will be crawling on their hands and knees.

On someone she finds sexy: I think Ellen [DeGeneres] is sexy. Maybe its the way she gives off the impression that shes anti-the business even though shes engaging in it. And humor is always sexy.

On reading Cosmo: I remember I used to think it was a big deal, when I was like 15, 16, and I knew that Cosmo was something my mom probably didnt want me to read, and so it was exciting to get a hold of it because you felt like you were getting a glimpse behind what it was to be a woman; theyre letting you in on womanly secrets.


----------



## Chanel522

She used to be so pretty but her face does nothing for me anymore &#128533;


----------



## Tivo

Chanel522 said:


> She used to be so pretty but her face does nothing for me anymore &#128533;


I never thought she was anything special, tbh. So generic looking. Now she looks a mess. But her body is great!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She was never conventionally beautiful, but she used to have something interesting and alluring about her. Now her face looks like every other plastic face in Hollywood.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Looks good to me.


----------



## Bentley1

Man, I used to think she was IT back in like 2008/09 or so. I loved her face.

She is now just so meh to be, head to toe. Her face even looks horselike at times due to whatever she did to it. Pity.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/03/megan-fox-joins-instagram-looks-flawless-in-no-makeup-selfie/

*Megan Fox Joins Instagram, Looks Flawless in No Makeup Selfie*

Megan Fox looks absolutely flawless in this new selfie that she posted to her brand new Instagram account.

First IG selfie. Early morning&#10004;&#65039;no makeup &#10004;&#65039;filter&#10004;&#65039;&#10004;&#65039;, the 28-year-old Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles actress captioned the pic.

Megan confirmed that her new Instagram account is @the_native_tiger in a post on her official Facebook page.

Hey guys- I am finally on Instagram, follow me at http://instagram.com/the_native_tiger. Disregard all the fake ones! she wrote on her page.

Megan previously created a Twitter page and only last a few days before she stopped posting on her account, so hopefully she lasts longer here!


----------



## wildblood

Face is looking mighty tight. Boo to those cheek fillers and puffed up lips! 

She shoulda stopped here


----------



## wildblood

oops deleted the image


----------



## Thingofbeauty

You are so pretty. Stop messing with your face!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

I remember when she was in that Mary Kate and Ashley movie Island In the Sun when she was like 14 and thinking who was that beautiful girl even though she played a mean girl.





She was at her best in 2007. Stunning.


----------



## Tivo

I just don't see it. Her face is forgettable, imo.


----------



## Swanky

She looks pretty. . . . until I get to the shoes, gold, bronze, etc. . .  anything is better than clompy black platforms.

*Megan Fox Looks Amazing in Short Dress at Kids' Choice Sports Awards 2014! *





*Megan Fox* looks stunning while hitting the orange carpet at the _*2014 Nickelodeon Kids&#8217; Choice Sports Awards*_ on Thursday (July 17) at UCLA&#8217;s Pauley Pavilion in Los Angeles.
 The 28-year-old actress was joined at the event by her _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_ co-star *Will Arnett*.
*Megan* recently chatted with MTV about the expectations that come with remaking a beloved project.
 &#8220;Someone&#8217;s always going to be upset about something,&#8221; she said. &#8220;When  you&#8217;re [making] a movie like this and making it live-action, there are  things where you&#8217;ll have to depart from the original material a little  bit. People will be disappointed, but I think people will be overwhelmed  with how exciting and amazing and how fresh and how true to the  original this is &#8212; but you can&#8217;t please everyone all the time.&#8221;


----------



## scarlet555

I thought this was a thursday throwback!  She's gorgeous...


----------



## wildblood

Omg, I'm pleasantly surprised. Never know what face I'm gonna get when I see new pics.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Thingofbeauty said:


> You are so pretty. Stop messing with your face!!!


 
Too late...


----------



## wildblood

That 2010 picture was dark times indeed


----------



## MCF

She looks gorgeous and happy in the newest pictures.


----------



## qudz104

I think she looks nice here! Plasticky but still nice.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks very pretty.


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She looks pretty. . . . until I get to the shoes, gold, bronze, etc. . .  anything is better than clompy black platforms.
> 
> *Megan Fox Looks Amazing in Short Dress at Kids' Choice Sports Awards 2014! *
> 
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/07/megan-fox-will-arnett-kids-choice-sports-awards-2014.jpg
> *Megan Fox* looks stunning while hitting the orange carpet at the _*2014 Nickelodeon Kids Choice Sports Awards*_ on Thursday (July 17) at UCLAs Pauley Pavilion in Los Angeles.
> The 28-year-old actress was joined at the event by her _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_ co-star *Will Arnett*.
> *Megan* recently chatted with MTV about the expectations that come with remaking a beloved project.
> Someones always going to be upset about something, she said. When  youre [making] a movie like this and making it live-action, there are  things where youll have to depart from the original material a little  bit. People will be disappointed, but I think people will be overwhelmed  with how exciting and amazing and how fresh and how true to the  original this is  but you cant please everyone all the time.
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/fox-sports/megan-fox-will-arnett-kids-choice-sports-awards-2014-03.jpgcdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/fox-sports/megan-fox-will-arnett-kids-choice-sports-awards-2014-09.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/fox-sports/megan-fox-will-arnett-kids-choice-sports-awards-2014-19.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/fox-sports/megan-fox-will-arnett-kids-choice-sports-awards-2014-18.jpg
> cdn04.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/fox-sports/megan-fox-will-arnett-kids-choice-sports-awards-2014-20.jpg



This is the best her face has looked in a long while, her hair is always gorgeous and she looks really happy  I like Megan, she seems really down to earth, and keeps her private life private doing things her way, so I hope we see more of her from now on.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Lounorada said:


> This is the best her face has looked in a long while, her hair is always gorgeous and she looks really happy  I like Megan, she seems really down to earth, and keeps her private life private doing things her way, so I hope we see more of her from now on.


 
I like Megan too. Sometimes her blunt comments may come across b*tchy, but she's just being honest. She doesn't have that PR filter most actresses do.


----------



## Sugar Crush

She looks best when she's smiling.  Her ***** face is too....*****y.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She has great hair and perfect eyebrows. Always thought she was striking and admired her for calling out Michael Bay's behaviour. She seems to be private and focussed on her family. Again, never saw her love-box or stumbling around drunk. I like her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She does not look like she popped out two kids in a short period of time.

Didn't she just have a baby?


----------



## Alexenjie

She looks beautiful to me but in a plastic Barbie doll kind of way. It's funny how Hollywood messes with almost every woman's mind and even if you are perfectly beautiful it will still convince you to change something and then they change some more.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

She is pretty in her latest pics, hopefully she will stop with the enhancements.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/24/megan-fox-says-her-son-peed-on-her-she-let-it-air-dry/

Megan Fox looks so hot while hitting the press line at the Paramount Pictures presentation at 2014 Comic-Con on Thursday afternoon (July 24) at the convention center in San Diego, Calif.

The 28-year-old actress was joined by her Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles co-star Will Arnett to present their movie.

Megan chatted with The Stir this week and dished on a gross mommy moment that happened recently!

Ill have these moments like the other day  three days ago actually  I was holding Bodhi, and Noah was running around. I was trying to manage both of them because my husband wasnt feeling well. My sister was with me, and we were talking. We were having some sort of theological discussion and Bodhi peed through his diaper and onto me, Megan said. I was so exhausted that I didnt even bother looking for a wipe to clean me up. I just checked his clothes to make sure they werent wet and they werent. I was soaking wet, but I just let it air dry. Thats how you know you have so many children that you just  I was too tired to be bothered with cleaning up my clothes or even my hands. I was just like eh, fk it.

FYI: Megan is wearing a David Koma top and skirt.


----------



## MCF

Her marilyn monroe tattoo is fading away nicely.


----------



## karo

Her face looks like it's made of plastic.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Oh no Megan, where is your natural beautiful and character in your face?! :/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love her shoes.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has on too much makeup. But I can sorta see why since she is at a comic book convention. Maybe they want her to look like a comic book character. I don't know.


----------



## Swanky

She loves that open mouth, looking over shoulder pose. . . 

I like her look ok, until I saw the lipstick drawn obviously out of the top lip line.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her character April traditionally wore a yellow jumpsuit.

But Megan Fox certainly wasn't covering up when she graced the red carpet at the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles in Los Angeles on Sunday.

The 28-year-old wowed in a daringly short white mini dress, which showed off her endless legs and sleek silhouette.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Nina-Turtles-LA-premiere.html#ixzz39R113vgS


----------



## knics33

She looks better in the last set of pics. Facially, the plastic surgery was the worst several years back - 2010/2011 IMO. She seems to slowly be laying off? She was gorgeous before... I'm always amazed as to why people mess with their face to this extent. It _never _looks good! It has done nothing but aged her.


----------



## Cat Eyes

She looks terrible. Used to be so gorgeous.


----------



## wildblood

Girl could never dress. This toilet paper fiasco is no different. Maybe she needs a side part... idk anymore.


----------



## Bentley1

Her face just went down the tubes.  I do not see a 28 year old, her face looks much older and overly tinkered with.

Sad! She was my biggest girl crush back in like 2007/2008.  She does have nice legs though!


----------



## dangerouscurves

wildblood said:


> Girl could never dress. This toilet paper fiasco is no different. Maybe she needs a side part... idk anymore.



Hahaha!!! It does look like toilet paper!


----------



## Nathalya

Bentley1 said:


> Her face just went down the tubes.  I do not see a 28 year old, her face looks much older and overly tinkered with.
> 
> Sad! She was my biggest girl crush back in like 2007/2008.  She does have nice legs though!



She's 28?? I thought she was mid 30's.

They all want to look younger with that ps but most of them look older because of it.


----------



## Bentley1

Nathalya said:


> She's 28?? I thought she was mid 30's.
> 
> They all want to look younger with that ps but most of them look older because of it.



I thought she was in her 30s as well, I was surprised the article stated her age as 28. It's def all the PS, it really did her NO favors.


----------



## Chanel522

Nice legs, but that's it.  I usually at least like her hair, but the extensions don't look well blended here.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's busy promoting her new movie Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles. 

But on Monday, Megan Fox enjoyed some family time as she and her brood were seen getting ready to jet out of LAX. 

The 28-year-old, accompanied by husband Brian Austin Green, carried 22-month-old son Noah while a nanny held five-month-old Bodhi.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...en-jet-LAX-sons-Noah-Bodhi.html#ixzz39WpuciVE


----------



## pursegrl12

ok, not gonna lie, I am so glad to see another little boy same age as mine with his his sheep wubanub hanging out of his mouth!!! LOL...I cannot get that binkie away from my son either!!


----------



## myown

*On feeling "like a mom."*
I'll have these moments like the other day -- three days ago actually -- I was holding Bodhi, and Noah was running around. I was trying to manage both of them because my husband wasn't feeling well. My sister was with me, and we were talking. We were having some sort of theological discussion and Bodhi peed through his diaper and onto me.

I was so exhausted that I didn't even bother looking for a wipe to clean me up. I just checked his clothes to make sure they weren't wet and they weren't. I was soaking wet, but I just let it air dry.

That's how you know you have so many children that you just ... I was too tired to be bothered with cleaning up my clothes or even my hands. I was just like eh, f--k it.

My priority is making sure he's fine, and if he's fine, then whatever. I've been peed on, I've been pooped on. That's sort of one of those moments when you realize how much your life has changed -- especially for me because, once upon a time, I was a germaphobe! The idea of that would have like sent me hiding under the covers. Now I just embrace it and wear it, and it is what it is.

*On how motherhood changes you. *
From the moment I gave birth and when I was in the hospital with him, even when he would sleep, I wouldn't sleep. I would wake up every 10 minutes and look at him just to make sure he was still breathing.

I think that was the first time I was just like, I love something so much that I will never be the same again. I will never be relaxed again because I will always be worried about him and hoping he's OK and safe and happy.

*On working motherhood.*
I've never been an extraordinarily ambitious girl or career-oriented but -- especially when I got pregnant with my first son and now my second -- it's so hard to be a working mom, especially when your heart is not in your work, when your heart is with your family.

I have to work sometimes! I have to make at least one movie a year because I have to have a future and I have to be able to pay their way through college and be able to provide for them whatever they need in the future. I do need to work, and I do need to leave them.

What that comes down to in terms of making movies is I'm looking for movies that shoot in Los Angeles -- there are very few of them. I'm looking for movies or projects where I'm part of the ensemble so I can shoot in and out in 10 to 20 days. It's all about time and trying to spend as little time away from my kids as possible.

*On having two kids 2 and under.*
It's total chaos, obviously!

Before you have kids, you really do not understand how much work it is and how consuming it is. Then you have one and you're like, my baby is my whole world -- especially if you're trying to do it yourself. Every moment of the day is dedicated to this one baby. And then all of a sudden, you have two babies.

What they need is so different. When I'm alone with them, it's really hard to manage because I also don't let them watch TV. It's not like I'm going to set Noah in front of the television so I can take care of Bodhi. I have to figure out how to incorporate Noah into the process and have him help me take care of Bodhi, and make sure he doesn't get jealous, and nobody's neglected, and everybody's needs are being met!

It's difficult to manage that way, but also emotionally, I think for me at least as a mom, it's hard because I don't feel like I'm ever giving either one of them 100 percent of my attention or 100 percent of myself, so I carry a lot of guilt.

Do they each understand how special they are and how much I love them and are they understanding that they're unique? It's hard to make each one feel like an individual when you have to raise them together and manage them together all the time.

*On having kids close together. *
Bodhi just found his feet, so he's not doing a lot of interacting, but Noah is starting to interact with him. To see him try to comfort him -- sometimes when he cries, he'll try to hold him and shush him, and he'll do the shh, shh, shh, and he'll do the bounce rock.

To watch him do that melts my heart. I'm excited for the future to see them be brothers and be best friends. I know there's going to be lots of fighting, but I know there's going to be lots of hugs and kisses and all the artwork they're going to do together, and the pictures, and memories. I think that's just sort of mind-blowing to think about how amazing the future is going to be with them.

*On being a role model to other people's kids.* 
In this movie, aside from the Turtles -- of course the Turtles are the heroes -- but April is a hero as well and she is not like me at all. April is very ambitious and career-oriented. She is very courageous and she's very interested in fighting for the truth.

There sort of becomes this theme of family in the mid to latter part of the movie.

I think girls will appreciate being able to watch someone who represents them. April is a young girl who gets to be a badass! She's strong and courageous and she can kick *** with the guys and she doesn't back down. She's not afraid of anyone.

We're in this whole movement -- or at least I hope it's a movement -- where young girls can understand it's not only ok to be strong, it's wonderful to be strong.

If you're bossy, it doesn't mean you're a *****. You're not a nag because you want to be in charge. We have the right to do these things just like men do.

I think that's way heavier than this movie goes! But the idea is that they get to follow a female character who is also the hero of the movie and that's relatively unusual for kids' movies and movies geared to teenagers.
http://thestir.cafemom.com/toddler/175004/Megan_Fox_Motherhood_Over_Hollywood


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/05/megan-foxs-son-bodhi-is-enormous-starting-to-talk-a-little/

Megan Fox dons a little black dress while attending the Meet The Actor  Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles event at Apple Store Soho on Tuesday (August 5) in New York City.

Earlier in the day, the 28-year-old actress was all dolled up while promoting her upcoming film at the Sirius Studios in the Big Apple.

Bodhi is finally starting to talk a little bit, Megan recently shared to Us Weekly about her baby boy. He is nearing 6 months. We did just take him to the doctor, and hes an enormous child. Hes in the 95 percentile for height and weight, so Ive got a beast on my hands.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She has great legs!


----------



## Bandwagons

She looks way better in these latest pics. Less plastic/glossy and more natural.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/06/megan-fox-is-not-having-sex-these-days-find-out-why/

Megan Fox walks the red carpet at the premiere of her movie Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles on Wednesday (August 6) at AMC Lincoln Square in New York City.

The 28-year-old actress was joined at the event by her co-star Will Arnett and director Jonathan Liebesman.

Earlier in the evening, Megan made an appearance on The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon, where she played a game of Pictionary!

Megan recently commented on her sex life with hubby Brian Austin Green, which is nonexistent these days.

Brian doesnt get any intimacy whatsoever, she told Entertainment Tonight. She later added more to the topic on The View, saying My [2-year-old son Noah] sleeps in bed with us, so theres really no way.


----------



## wildblood

In the wrong light, she looks like a pretty Scar from The Lion King.


----------



## Chanel522

LOVE these last pics of her!!  She looks beautiful.  Her smile is gorgeous!!


----------



## KristyDarling

She is SO young and SO pretty when she smiles big like that!!  She should do it more often!   

It's when she pouts sexily or does that lips parted-half-smile "come hither" look that makes her look old, because it highlights her enhanced cheek area.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I think she looks great..


----------



## Tivo

She's giving me Julia Roberts teas.


----------



## daffyduck

Megan has a beautiful smile, it's like a completely different beauty on her. She should smile more often.


----------



## karo

*Out with the little ones! Megan  Fox looks glamorous in wide-brimmed hat as she carries son Noah after  dinner with husband Brian Austin Green and baby Bodhi*

She  has been busy promoting her new movie Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles of  late, however Megan Fox made time for dinner with her young family on  Tuesday.
Despite  stepping out in a low-key look, the stunning actress undoubtedly turned  heads in her glamorous hat as she carried her eldest son in her arms.
The  28-year-old showed off her slim post-pregnancy figure as she dined out  in Los Angeles accompanied by Brian Austin Green and baby Bodhi.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-Austin-Green-baby-Bodhi.html#ixzz3AxKlLUjo 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She's stunning!

Those eyes, that smile, that body! She looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## qudz104

They should try for a girl, she'd be stunning! Her boys are so adorable!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/26/megan-fox-cant-poop-alone-after-having-babies/

*Megan Fox Can't Poop Alone After Having Babies*

Megan Fox is slithering hot while hitting the premiere of her latest film Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles held at CGV Yeoido, on Tuesday (August 26) in Seoul, South Korea.

The 28-year-old actress was seen posing on the red carpet with director Jonathan Liebesman, producer Andrew Form and producer Brad Fuller.

When you have babies you dont really have a life, Megan recently shared on Chelsea Lately. Every minute is dedicated to someone else. You dont even get to poop alone. You have to take the baby with you. Watch the video below!


----------



## Chanel522

She actually looks really good here.  Now Megan, please don't do anything else to your face!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

She is making a career comeback with the big screen adaptation of Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles and Megan Fox is pulling out all the stops. 

The 28-year-old actress - who plays reporter April O'Neal in the movie - attended the premiere in Seoul, South Korea on Tuesday and she certainly dressed to impress. 

Megan wore a strapless minidress which highlighted her slim figure and long legs and happily posed for pictures with adoring fans.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aracter-just-sexy-sidekick.html#ixzz3BXxsFQ7A


----------



## AEGIS

will she always just play a girlfriend?


----------



## Bentley1

Meh, I think she's lucky to even get the girlfriend parts.  She's really not a great actress and she's past her prime as far as looks go with how she's jacked her face up (unfortunately).


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/27...t-seoul-baseball-game-before-more-tmnt-press/

Megan Fox throws out the first pitch at the LG Twins and Doosan Bears baseball game on Wednesday (August 27) in Seoul, South Korea.

The 28-year-old actress was accompanied by her husband Brian Austin Green, who came out to show his support and give his wife some pointers.

That same evening, Megan was joined by director Jonathan Liebesman, and producers Andrew Form and Brad Fuller at the press conference for her latest film Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles held at the Shilla Hotel.


----------



## Lounorada

Sydney premiere of Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles



















Dailymail


----------



## Cat Eyes

Her face has changed so much.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks pretty, but so much different.  Definitely more like she's 35 instead of 28 or whatever she really is.


----------



## coconutsboston

She used to be so stunning.  Now she's just, meh, whatever.


----------



## Midge S

It's looks like she and Courtney cox wen to the same plastic surgeon.


----------



## MCF

She looks like she's getting really thin again.  I think she's one of those rare people that have a hard time keeping weight on.  I wish I had that problem.


----------



## Freckles1

Midge S said:


> It's looks like she and Courtney cox wen to the same plastic surgeon.




You are hilarious and I completely agree!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/07...nja-turtles-sydney-premiere-with-will-arnett/

Megan Fox is sexy in orange as she attends the premiere of her new film Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles held at The Entertainment Quarter on Sunday (September 7) in Sydney, Australia.

The 28-year-old actress was joined on the green carpet by her co-star Will Arnett.

The day before, Megan and Will were spotted touching down at the airport ahead of the event.

TMNT follows a group of mutated warriors who face off against an evil kingpin who wants to take over New York.

FYI: Megan is wearing a Cushnie et Ochs dress with Stuart Weitzman shoes.


----------



## AEGIS

Her face looks gaunt and scary.
She can't even carry that small LV purse? whatever.


----------



## Sasha2012

After stepping out in a bold orange cut-out dress on Sunday, Megan Fox decided to cover up her taut waist scrawled with tattoos during a Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles appearance in Sydney on Monday.

But the 28-year-old American actress still flaunted some flesh, donning a sleeveless black top teamed with a fitted pencil skirt featuring a thigh-high slit down the centre.

The black-haired beauty wore silver ankle-strap heels to pose in a graffitied Sydney alleyway - that looked like it could have been right out of the TMNT set - with her co-star Will Arnett.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-Turtles-star-Will-Arnett.html#ixzz3ChZ70YAM


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She looks beautiful. I've grown to be quite fond of her as of lately.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I love that black top/black-grey skirt ensemble. The wavy hair softens her face a little.


----------



## Lounorada

Her hair looks so better with a parting to the side a little, makes her face look less harsh. I like that last outfit.


----------



## Swanky

*Megan Fox Gets a Chic, Swingy Haircut and Goes Darker: See Her New Do*

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2014/09/08/megan-fox-haircut-photos-red-carpet/
                                                                             She went red for her role as a reporter in _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_, then dyed her hair a light brown shade with ombré highlights once filming ended and now Megan Fox is a dark brunette! And the stars new color isnt the only hair change she revealed while promoting her film in Sydney. She also got a sassy cut! 






Getty (2)

Fox showed off her swingy chop at the Sydney photo call for _TMNT_ courtesy of her hairstylist Renato Campora. The actress shaved 3-4 inches from her ends, and shared a snap on Instagram displaying her trimmings in the shape of a heart. 
On an adventure with @Renatocampora in #Sydney, she captioned the below photo.


----------



## wildblood

Fillers look like they settled. She's starting to look like 09 Megan, bless.

Will Arnett's forehead is a frigging eight head.


----------



## gloomyharlow

For the life of me, I will never understand Hollywood. What they do to naturally beautiful women in order to transform them into a plastic doll is tragic.


----------



## karo

She looks so much better with the new darker and shorter hair.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

She's gorgeous. 

My ultimate girl crush.


----------



## Sasha2012

gloomyharlow said:


> For the life of me, I will never understand Hollywood. What they do to naturally beautiful women in order to transform them into a plastic doll is tragic.



I'll never understand that. She's still an attractive woman but she looks plastic and whatever she's done has aged her, she's not the stunning beauty she once was and she's not even 30 yet!


----------



## Swanky

*Megan Fox Touches Down at LAX After 'Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles' Australia Press Tour *





*Megan Fox* covers her face with her book to avoid photographers as she arrives at LAX Airport on Tuesday (September 9) in Los Angeles.
The 28-year-old actress made her way through the terminal with _&#8220;Your Soul Contract Decoded: Discovering the Spiritual Map of Your Life with Numerology&#8221;_ in hand before meeting up with her hubby *Brian Austin Green* outside to head home.
The day before, *Megan* was joined by her _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles_ co-star *Will Arnett* at their Sydney photo call for the flick at The Paddington Reservoir.


----------



## Chanel522

Every time I see Megan's hair it makes me want to go darker w my color bc we have very similar coloring except my eyes are blue.  I darkened it last year for winter but it was just ok.  Don't think I went dark enough though bc it wasn't near as deep of a shade as hers.  Maybe this year...we'll see.  Mine is just so much lighter than that and it makes me nervous to make such a big change!!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Chanel522 said:


> Every time I see Megan's hair it makes me want to go darker w my color bc we have very similar coloring except my eyes are blue.  I darkened it last year for winter but it was just ok.  Don't think I went dark enough though bc it wasn't near as deep of a shade as hers.  Maybe this year...we'll see.  Mine is just so much lighter than that and it makes me nervous to make such a big change!!



Doesn't she have blue eyes as well? I think that it would be a good contrast, but then it also depends on your skin tone. 

As I said, I have really started liking her, perhaps after that interview in which she's talking about her kids and her life now. She seemed funny and sweet.


----------



## Chanel522

I thought her eyes were more green?

Anyway, I think she's done a little too much to her face, but she's looking somewhat better in the last set of pictures.  It's also nice to see how private she and Brian are.


----------



## Sasha2012

They recently welcomed their second child into the world.

And Megan Fox and husband Brian Austin Green put their parenting skills on full display as they attended The Celebrity Source's Inaugural Stars 4 Smiles event on Tuesday.

The two stars gave out toys and played with sick children at the pediatric ward of the Harbor UCLA Medical Center in Torrence, California.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...isit-childrens-hospital-LA.html#ixzz3DdTnQykl


----------



## wildblood

St. Megan looks so cute with little make-up and this new 'do.


----------



## stylemepretty

Her face is so shiny. Maybe it's from being pulled and plumped too much.


----------



## MCF

Sasha2012 said:


> They recently welcomed their second child into the world.
> 
> And Megan Fox and husband Brian Austin Green put their parenting skills on full display as they attended The Celebrity Source's Inaugural Stars 4 Smiles event on Tuesday.
> 
> The two stars gave out toys and played with sick children at the pediatric ward of the Harbor UCLA Medical Center in Torrence, California.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...isit-childrens-hospital-LA.html#ixzz3DdTnQykl



She looks really beautiful here.


----------



## Tivo

stylemepretty said:


> Her face is so shiny. Maybe it's from being pulled and plumped too much.


She looks like a wax figure.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/05...ple-at-teenage-mutant-ninja-turtles-premiere/

Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green are totally heating up the black carpet at the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles premiere on Sunday evening (October 5) in Berlin, Germany.

The hot married couple were joined at the event by her co-star Will Arnett, along with the films producers Bradley Fuller and Andrew Form.

Earlier in the day, Megan and Will hit up the photo call for the film ahead of the premiere.

FYI: Megan is wearing a David Koma dress.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Leave your face alone Megan!


----------



## nastasja

She looks like she's Botoxed within an inch of her life.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks better with less make-up on... But I always find her nose so distracting, it's way too "pointy" or sharp to me!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/05...bring-teenage-mutant-ninja-turtles-to-berlin/

Megan Fox steps out looking amazing for the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles photo call held at the Backfabrik on Sunday morning (October 5) in Berlin, Germany.

The 28-year-old actress was joined by her co-star Will Arnett.

That same day, Will and Megan made an appearance on the popular German television show Wetten, dass..?.

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles opens in Germany on October 16  be sure to check it out if youre in the area and have not yet seen the film! That same day, the film will also open in Switzerland and Austria.

FYI: Megan is wearing Marc Jacobs skirt and top, Christian Louboutin shoes, a ring by Porter Lyons and bracelet by Dana Rebecca Designs.


----------



## Tivo

She looks like a witch.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's beautiful but one of the WORST cases of over 'Toxing I've ever seen. When the cast of Bold and the Beautiful have less than you, it might be time to reassess.


----------



## Nkh1

I do have to say he is one good looking man ouch


----------



## Docjeun

Tivo said:


> She looks like a witch.


You're right, she does


----------



## Bentley1

Wow she looks scary.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She's beautiful but one of the WORST cases of over 'Toxing I've ever seen. When the cast of Bold and the Beautiful have less than you, it might be time to reassess.


The Bold and the Beautiful!!!

Where did you drag that from?!?!


----------



## Nathalya

freespirit71 said:


> she's beautiful but one of the worst cases of over 'toxing i've ever seen. When the cast of bold and the beautiful have less than you, it might be time to reassess.



lol


----------



## Swanky

Her makeup is perfection. . . that's all I have


----------



## Sasha2012

She's enjoying a bit of a career renaissance thanks to her starring role in the new Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.

And Megan Fox is still working hard to promote the blockbuster movie, as she joined her movie colleagues at yet another press conference on Sunday.

The stunning Hollywood star joined actor William Fichtner and the producers at the Shangri-La hotel in Beijing, China, but all eyes were most certainly on her.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-Turtles-press-conference.html#ixzz3HIcK4ipO


----------



## Chanel522

She looks pretty.  Also looks like those lips were freshly plumped!


----------



## Lounorada

Her face looks really good here. She has a lovely smile.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Agreed


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/06...-than-okay-after-being-hit-by-a-drunk-driver/

Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green cuddle up while attending the 2014 Night of Generosity Gala held at the Beverly Wilshire Four Seasons Hotel on Friday (December 5) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The couple was joined at the gala by Queen Latifah, Chris Galya, and Ryan Rottman.

At the event, Brian opened up about being hit by a drunk driver

Im okay. My wife is okay. We walked away, Brian shared to People. I mean, Im not a doctor, so I dont know if Im okay okay, but were both walking.

20+ pictures inside of Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green at the Night of Generosity Gala


----------



## Chanel522

They both look really good! This is the best Megan has looked in a long time.  Very pretty...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Megan looks lovely.

He looks a bit haggard.

But it HAD to happen sometime, he had a good run


----------



## berrydiva

I like his comment telling people they were okay...it was cute.


----------



## krissa

Thingofbeauty said:


> Megan looks lovely.
> 
> He looks a bit haggard.
> 
> But it HAD to happen sometime, he had a good run


 
Lol at 'he had a good run'.


----------



## knasarae

I like them together, I hope they make it.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

They are great looking couple - Megan is stunning!


----------



## Lounorada

Lunch at Sweet Butter in Sherman Oaks, California. Dec 14th











Bel Air, Dec 15th












Dailymail


----------



## Chanel522

Her nostrils bother me...lol! I know that's weird.


----------



## coconutsboston

Chanel522 said:


> Her nostrils bother me...lol! I know that's weird.


I was thinking they looked completely different than usual...Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute flats..


----------



## Swanky

Oh, cute "candids" lol!  She looks good 

*PICTURE EXCLUSIVE: It must be love! Megan Fox shows off racy bikini  line tattoo tribute to husband Brian Austin Green as she hits the beach  in minuscule two-piece*
 
She is one of the sexiest stars in Hollywood.
And  after giving birth to two boys in the space of two years, Megan Foxs  body looked better than ever as she was seen enjoying a break in Hawaii  with her husband, Brian Austin Green.
The  couple were seen frolicking in the beautiful blue waters as they spent  some quality time together during a day out on the beach.

The  28-year-old looked sensational in an itsy-bitsy bikini which put her  slender physique on full display  as well as her racy tattoo tribute to  her husband.
Her brown two piece was so small that her usually hard to spot tattoo of Brains name was clear to see along her bikini line.
The brunette beauty wore her locks in beachy waves while she covered up her face with large sunglasses.
Megan was seen frolicking in the beautiful blue waters during a day out on the beach





 
Her brown two piece  was so small that her usually hard to spot tattoo of Brains name was  clear to see along her bikini line

Well these pictures just put the whole  history of Baywatch to shame. Megan Fox is seriously making our eyes  water as she frolics on a Hawaiian beach in a barely-there brown cut-out  bikini, and trust us, she definitely wasn't blending into the  background despite her chosen earth tone.





 
Quality time: Megan was lapping up the sunshine with her husband, Brian Austin Green





 
Cold? She playfully jumped in the water and tested the it with her toes before getting in

With her slim legs and rock hard abs, the actress looked picture perfect as she splashed around with her actor beau.
Brian opted for black shorts with a multi-coloured turtle print as he also put his tattoos on display.
Megan and Brian are parents to two-year-old son Noah Shannon and 11-month-old, Bodhi Ransom.





 
Touchy-feely: Brian opted for black shorts with a multi-coloured turtle print as he also put his tattoos on display

              Megan Fox talks babies and the Ninja Turtles on Today (related)



 
Brian is also dad to 12-year-old son Kassius from an earlier relationship with actress Vanessa Marcil.
The low-key couple have been together since 2004 and married in 2010 at a private ceremony in Hawaii.
Megan,  who shot to super-stardom after her 2007 role in Transformers, was most  recently seen as heroine April O'Neil in the 2014 live-action Teenage  Mutant Ninja Turtles movie.




 
Megan and Brian are parents to two-year-old son Noah Shannon and 11-month-old, Bodhi Ransom

Megan is currently in the  process of removing her Marilyn Monroe tattoo with the outline still  visible on her right arm










They each have the other's name in script on their bodies

She is expected to return to that role in 2016 for Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2.
As  for Brian, his television career has taken him from Beverly Hills 90210  in the 1990s to Charlie Sheen's comedy, Anger Management, over the past  two years.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...husband-Brian-Austin-Green.html#ixzz3Oq2vQZQi
​


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They're going to feel really stupid having those when they get divorced.


----------



## Lounorada

Her body looks incredible!


----------



## scarlet555

I need to eat more salads after seeing her.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That bikini couldnt get any lower...lol. The wax line is showing.


----------



## MarieG

Lounorada said:


> Her body looks incredible!



Seriously!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Whoa, hoo-ha alert! She looks good though, not many can pull off the tiniest bikini bottom ever!


----------



## Docjeun

She's gorgeous, how in the hell did she end up with him....


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great!


Ugh to the tattoos of the names...smh..


----------



## Chanel522

The tattoos are tacky, but Megan looks awesome! Her PS has settled recently and she doesn't looks quite as harsh. Still better before she had it all done, but not near as bad now as a few years ago. Regardless of how you're built I'm not a fan of bikini bottoms that small. They're not really flattering on anyone.

Brian looks a little old...


----------



## csre

Geez I got to get to the gym lol


----------



## sabrunka

Trulyadiva said:


> She's gorgeous, how in the hell did she end up with him....



Looks are the LEAST important (to most people I know). Also, I think he's actually pretty good looking, and I'm sure she does as well!


----------



## scarlet555

sabrunka said:


> Looks are the LEAST important (to most people I know). Also, I think he's actually pretty good looking, and I'm sure she does as well!



Yep!


----------



## TC1

She's had that "Brian" tattoo for quite sometime already.


----------



## AEGIS

that's an ugly tat


----------



## AEGIS

sabrunka said:


> Looks are the LEAST important (to most people I know). Also, I think he's actually pretty good looking, and I'm sure she does as well!



Idk if I believe that in the land of the vapid but Brian is good looking imo as well


----------



## prettyprincess

That face and body!! Shes out of this world gorgeous!


----------



## berrydiva

Her abs are insane.


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, I was surprised to see what looks to be almost a 6-pack on her so soon after having back to back pregnancies.  Good for her!  She looks great.


----------



## Lounorada

Los Angeles, March 22nd











Dailymail


----------



## manpursefan

She has stretch-marks on her ***?


----------



## manpursefan

Her face looks different, I don't even recognize her. But then again I've only seen Megan Fox on the big screen once. Can someone please remind me of her face back when she did that zombie movie?


----------



## Chanel522

manpursefan said:


> She has stretch-marks on her ***?




She had a baby. She's lucky she didn't get them anywhere else!


----------



## pursegrl12

Chanel522 said:


> She had a baby. She's lucky she didn't get them anywhere else!




OMG, I'd take those miniscule stretch marks any damn day of the week for that body!!!


----------



## zippie

She is a beautiful woman but the tattoos are gross.


----------



## PurseNut911

Wow, is this after having two kids? Dang.


----------



## myown

why are her tattoos gross?


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't find her pretty at all... Her features are quite harsh to me.


----------



## berrydiva

manpursefan said:


> She has stretch-marks on her ***?




Yes. That happens sometimes when a woman has a baby.


----------



## berrydiva

pursegrl12 said:


> OMG, I'd take those miniscule stretch marks any damn day of the week for that body!!!




You can have that body if you truly want.


----------



## pursegrl12

berrydiva said:


> You can have that body if you truly want.




With a tummy tuck I can [emoji25]


----------



## *spoiled*

manpursefan said:


> She has stretch-marks on her ***?



uh yea women get those


----------



## *spoiled*

berrydiva said:


> Yes. That happens sometimes when a woman has a baby.



or when you get a "grown woman" body as my grandma used to say


----------



## berrydiva

*spoiled* said:


> or when you get a "grown woman" body as my grandma used to say


 Yes mine too! Lol


----------



## Glitterandstuds

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That bikini couldnt get any lower...lol. The wax line is showing.




And it's see through cause you can see the cookie quite clearly lol
my brother was like oh **** lol


----------



## Vhond

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/27...t-seoul-baseball-game-before-more-tmnt-press/
> 
> Megan Fox throws out the first pitch at the LG Twins and Doosan Bears baseball game on Wednesday (August 27) in Seoul, South Korea.



Nice laugh


----------



## lh211

ByeKitty said:


> I don't find her pretty at all... Her features are quite harsh to me.



This. I think she looks grubby, like she is permanently unwashed.


----------



## Kamilla

She used to look hot.  Until she tweaked her face too much.  From what I read, she was very insecure about her looks.  Now she looks very plasticky...and her nostrils flare out a bit more than before the nose job.  Too bad.  She was very beautiful.


----------



## Bentley1

She was stunning!!!  I have no idea what she had to be insecure about.  

It's truly a shame what she did to herself.


----------



## Kamilla

There is a medical term for what she has...it escapes me...it's a disorder of some sort.  Kim K. also has it.  They just look at the mirror and can only see "flaws".  Smart plastic surgeons actually test for this personality disorder before treating them.  Guess these girls' plastic surgeons are just making money off of them giving them unnecessary procedures.  So sad...


----------



## Kamilla

Found it.  It's call body dysmorphic disorder (BDD).  

http://www.adaa.org/understanding-a...lated-conditions/body-dysmorphic-disorder-bdd

People accused her of being a narcissist in the past.  She was actually the opposite.


----------



## Kamilla

Before and After.  Sigh.  Too much botox, etc.


----------



## ByeKitty

Those "before pictures" are when she had already started tweaking her face though... Here's an oldie! 







IMO she was cute, but nothing special. That nose job she had later on made her features more angular which I think is unfortunate.

EDIT: Geez it's huge!! Sorry about that!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

These pics are not recent. I don't think. Even the plastic surgery ones. 

She doesn't look so too bad now.


----------



## prettyprincess

shes still hot.


----------



## zippie

She is still beautiful.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Bentley1 said:


> She was stunning!!!  I have no idea what she had to be insecure about.
> 
> It's truly a shame what she did to herself.



I think Hollywood can break the most confident women. It's not even just aholes that send mean tweets to them but people in the industry as well. I think Lea Michele has talked about casting directors and agents suggested she get surgery to fix body parts so that she'll book more roles. 

On a different note I always forget she's a mom and had 2 babies


----------



## ByeKitty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I think Hollywood can break the most confident women. It's not even just aholes that send mean tweets to them but people in the industry as well. I think Lea Michele has talked about casting directors and agents suggested she get surgery to fix body parts so that she'll book more roles.
> 
> On a different note I always forget she's a mom and *had 2 babies*



Huh wait, I thought she only carried 1, and that the other one is her step son!


----------



## Stephanie***

Stretch marks aren't a shame....


She Looks amazing!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

ByeKitty said:


> Huh wait, I thought she only carried 1, and that the other one is her step son!



She has two Noah and Bodhi. They're a little less than 2yrs apart


----------



## Kamilla

Aside from her face, her tummy is amazing!!!  Yes, she had two boys


----------



## ByeKitty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> She has two Noah and Bodhi. They're a little less than 2yrs apart



Alright, thanks for the info!!


----------



## Bentley1

Her body is fantastic.  Her "Brian" tattoo is tacky & ugly.  Her face looks botched & much older.


----------



## prettyprincess

Bentley1 said:


> Her body is fantastic.  Her "Brian" tattoo is tacky & ugly.  Her face looks botched & much older.



Her face is botched?! Tough crowd lol.


----------



## Bentley1

prettyprincess said:


> Her face is botched?! Tough crowd lol.



Yes, botched.  When you look WORSE than you previously did due to plastic surgery, it's a botched job, poorly done.  She ruined her face b/c she looks worse, not better.  Hence, botched.  Doesn't mean she is ugly, it means it's botched.

botched - spoiled through incompetence or clumsiness; "a bungled job"
badly done or badly planned, and therefore unsuccessful

botch  (b&#335;ch)
tr.v. botched, botch·ing, botch·es
1. To perform poorly or ruin through clumsiness or ineptitude: botch a tennis shot; botch a rebellion.
2. To repair or mend clumsily or ineptly.
n.
1. A ruined or defective piece of work: "I have made a miserable botch of this description" (Nathaniel Hawthorne).

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/botch
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/botched


----------



## Kamilla

Bentley1 said:


> Yes, botched.  When you look WORSE than you previously did due to plastic surgery, it's a botched job, poorly done.  She ruined her face b/c she looks worse, not better.  Hence, botched.  Doesn't mean she is ugly, it means it's botched.
> 
> botched - spoiled through incompetence or clumsiness; "a bungled job"
> badly done or badly planned, and therefore unsuccessful
> 
> botch  (b&#335;ch)
> tr.v. botched, botch·ing, botch·es
> 1. To perform poorly or ruin through clumsiness or ineptitude: botch a tennis shot; botch a rebellion.
> 2. To repair or mend clumsily or ineptly.
> n.
> 1. A ruined or defective piece of work: "I have made a miserable botch of this description" (Nathaniel Hawthorne).
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/botch
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/botched



+1 

It's surprisingly a tough crowd to convince.  But there are people out there that still believe Kim K. didn't have anything done.


----------



## Kamilla

I learn some new words everyday.  Botched.  Vapid voice or life.  Who says forums are not educational?  Lol


----------



## Bentley1

Kamilla said:


> +1
> 
> It's surprisingly a tough crowd to convince.  But there are people out there that still believe Kim K. didn't have anything done.




Right? To this day people swear
Up and down that Kim's nose, hair, boobs and bum are all her despite thousands
Of photos and video that proof otherwise. Lol [emoji28]


----------



## Kamilla

Bentley1 said:


> Right? To this day people swear
> Up and down that Kim's nose, hair, boobs and bum are all her despite thousands
> Of photos and video that proof otherwise. Lol [emoji28]



I hear ya.  I mentioned Angie in one thread...big mistake.  People are pretty adamant she had nothing done.  Lol.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kamilla said:


> I hear ya.  I mentioned Angie in one thread...big mistake.  People are pretty adamant she had nothing done.  Lol.



No Kamilla. That was about her lips ONLY. And you took over someone else's thread talking about it, posting pics and refusing to accept it's ALL opinion. *smh*


----------



## prettyprincess

Bentley1 said:


> Yes, botched.  When you look WORSE than you previously did due to plastic surgery, it's a botched job, poorly done.  She ruined her face b/c she looks worse, not better.  Hence, botched.  Doesn't mean she is ugly, it means it's botched.
> 
> botched - spoiled through incompetence or clumsiness; "a bungled job"
> badly done or badly planned, and therefore unsuccessful
> 
> botch  (b&#335;ch)
> tr.v. botched, botch·ing, botch·es
> 1. To perform poorly or ruin through clumsiness or ineptitude: botch a tennis shot; botch a rebellion.
> 2. To repair or mend clumsily or ineptly.
> n.
> 1. A ruined or defective piece of work: "I have made a miserable botch of this description" (Nathaniel Hawthorne).
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/botch
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/botched




Yes, I know what the definition of botched is, but in my opinion her face is still stunning. To me, more appropriate examples of botched surgeries are Joan Rivers, Lil Kim, Jocelyn Wildenstein, Micheal Jackson, etc.


----------



## Tivo

Her face scares me now! I can't look at pictures of it for very long because she legit looks like a WITCH. Like something out of The Ring.


----------



## Bentley1

prettyprincess said:


> Yes, I know what the definition of botched is, but in my opinion her face is still stunning. To me, more appropriate examples of botched surgeries are Joan Rivers, Lil Kim, Jocelyn Wildenstein, Micheal Jackson, etc.




Ok, then if you know the definition you can understand why I said what I said. 

Her face looks worse, so, to me, it's botched. She's definitely not in the freak category like those you mentioned, but I do believe she messed her face up and, to me, she is no longer stunning. In fact, in Certain angles, she actually looks creepy now.


----------



## Bentley1

Kamilla said:


> I hear ya.  I mentioned Angie in one thread...big mistake.  People are pretty adamant she had nothing done.  Lol.




I agree, she has most certainly tweaked a lot on her face!


----------



## Freckles1

I showed my DH the before and after photo of Megan. He is very disappointed in the after. Ha


----------



## ByeKitty

Kamilla said:


> I hear ya.  I mentioned Angie in one thread...big mistake.  People are pretty adamant she had nothing done.  Lol.


Nothing? Have you even read my comment there?


----------



## Kamilla

FreeSpirit71 said:


> No Kamilla. That was about her lips ONLY. And you took over someone else's thread talking about it, posting pics and refusing to accept it's ALL opinion. *smh*



It is all opinion especially Mine.  I obviously can't change other people's perception.  I posted it on that person's thread because it was the reason she went overboard on her lipliner because of her admiration of Jolie.  Some people don't go overboard and get away with it.  

Yes, this is waaayyy off topic.  (Moderators sorry!). Megan obviously stopped plumping her lips with fillers so nothing to discuss here.


----------



## Kamilla

ByeKitty said:


> Nothing? Have you even read my comment there?



Lol..  I'm scared to re-enter that thread.  It's like a scene from the movie, Mean Girls.  Sorry!!


----------



## Kamilla

bentley1 said:


> ok, then if you know the definition you can understand why i said what i said.
> 
> Her face looks worse, so, to me, it's botched. She's definitely not in the freak category like those you mentioned, but i do believe she messed her face up and, to me, she is no longer stunning. In fact, in certain angles, she actually looks creepy now.



+1


----------



## prettyprincess

Bentley1 said:


> Ok, then if you know the definition you can understand why I said what I said.
> 
> Her face looks worse, so, to me, it's botched. She's definitely not in the freak category like those you mentioned, but I do believe she messed her face up and, to me, she is no longer stunning. In fact, in Certain angles, she actually looks creepy now.



Never thought the words botched and creepy would be used to describe one of the most gorgeous women out there, but ok. Guess we'll agree to disagree then.


----------



## ByeKitty

prettyprincess said:


> Never thought the words botched and creepy would be used to describe one of the most gorgeous women out there, but ok. Guess we'll agree to disagree then.



Yeah this is also has to do with taste, you can't argue about that. I don't even find Megan Fox pretty in the slightest.


----------



## Bentley1

prettyprincess said:


> Never thought the words botched and creepy would be used to describe one of the most gorgeous women out there, but ok. Guess we'll agree to disagree then.




She's not "the most gorgeous woman out there" to a lot of people, including me. That's your opinion, and you are welcome to it, as am I to mine. [emoji4]


----------



## bisousx

Yes. Scary to know that whatever she did to her face is permanent. If it was Botox or fillers, her face would've went back to normal years ago. A lot of people don't find her gorgeous or unique anymore... just another plastic looking woman in Hollywood.


----------



## Tivo

This face is the stuff of nightmares. She needs to stop tinkering with her face. The slightest alteration in the wrong direction and you're stuck having to lie to yourself that you look okay and maybe it's all in your head. When it comes to PS it's never all in your head.


----------



## Bentley1

This is when she scared me. When I saw her at whatever this event was a few years back, I realized she had botched her face for good. She
Looks scary, especially when you compare her to what she used to look like.


----------



## Kamilla

Bentley1 said:


> This is when she scared me. When I saw her at whatever this event was a few years back, I realized she had botched her face for good. She
> Looks scary, especially when you compare her to what she used to look like.
> View attachment 2966688
> 
> View attachment 2966689



I love that area you live!  I used to visit Barneys regularly close to Rodeo drive.  It was pretty entertaining for celebrity sightings especially on weekdays!  Yep, the trick is not to stare at them.  Lol

Yes, celebrities do look a lot different in person. Some prettier, some :weird:


----------



## Kamilla

Tivo said:


> This face is the stuff of nightmares. She needs to stop tinkering with her face. The slightest alteration in the wrong direction and you're stuck having to lie to yourself that you look okay and maybe it's all in your head. When it comes to PS it's never all in your head.
> 
> View attachment 2966478



Didn't you know?  The Cat Lady look is in!  

http://plasticsurgeryceleb.net/cat-lady-plastic-surgery/


----------



## Bentley1

Kamilla said:


> I love that area you live!  I used to visit Barneys regularly close to Rodeo drive.  It was pretty entertaining for celebrity sightings especially on weekdays!  Yep, the trick is not to stare at them.  Lol
> 
> Yes, celebrities do look a lot different in person. Some prettier, some :weird:




Oh, I didn't see Megan in person! Haha, sorry I worded it funny. I meant when I saw her in photos/video at the event. [emoji1] But I do live in SoCal and I agree, Beverly Hills and Calabasas areas are where I see tons of celebs. Haven't seen Megan yet though. Lol


----------



## labelwhore04

My friend saw her in person a few years ago and said she was really skinny and harsh/scary looking.


----------



## Sasha2012

Style - either you have it or you don't.

Megan Fox's physique has long been the envy of many, but seems her ability to shine even on casual days should also be a coveted trait.

Proving she has the IT factor, the 28-year-old managed to look glamorous in a pair of flip flops as she picked up some food in Studio City, California, on Sunday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-food-run-glamorous-affair.html#ixzz3XtJjXaCR


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/20/megan-fox-does-not-fear-aging-due-to-genetic-advantage/

Megan Fox dons bold leggings while doing some shopping on Monday (April 20) in Beverly Hills, Calif.

The 28-year-old actress recently chatting about aging in the April 2015 issue of Harpers Bazaar Arabia, which also features her on the cover.

I have a genetic advantage in that my family doesnt seem to age poorly: my sister is in her forties and she looks exactly like she did 15 years ago, Megan shared.


----------



## Swanky

> &#8220;I have a genetic advantage in that my family doesn&#8217;t seem to age poorly: my sister is in her forties and she looks exactly like she did 15 years ago,&#8221; Megan shared.


----------



## salmaash

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> media.giphy.com/media/vaG6cg6OhyY7u/giphy.gif


hmm...with the help of PS


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That doesn't even look like her. She's literally turned herself into a different person.


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> media.giphy.com/media/vaG6cg6OhyY7u/giphy.gif




Lmao @ Clint [emoji28]


----------



## TC1

She's headed to Rose McGowan territory.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Style - either you have it or you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Megan Fox's physique has long been the envy of many, but seems her ability to shine even on casual days should also be a coveted trait.
> 
> 
> 
> Proving she has the IT factor, the 28-year-old managed to look glamorous in a pair of flip flops as she picked up some food in Studio City, California, on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-food-run-glamorous-affair.html#ixzz3XtJjXaCR




What it factor?


----------



## bergafer3

She does have  Beautiful skin.


----------



## Freckles1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> media.giphy.com/media/vaG6cg6OhyY7u/giphy.gif




Ha!!! I LOVE it!! Good Bad and ugly!!


----------



## pink1

Is that really her?!


----------



## Swanky

Yep! That's her, all natural hitting the genetic lottery! lol!


----------



## Lounorada

Arriving in NYC, April 21st











DailyMail


----------



## Bentley1

Cute outfit. Anyone know if her high tops are Golden Goose or Supra?


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> Cute outfit. Anyone know if her high tops are Golden Goose or Supra?


 


Golden Goose 'Francy'
http://www.mauriziocollectionstore.com/index.php/sneakers-francy-18385.html


----------



## Bentley1

Bentley1 said:


> Cute outfit. Anyone know if her high tops are Golden Goose or Supra?




You're magical. Your fashion knowledge is endless! 
Thank you [emoji3]I already ordered the jeans you ID'd on Kim's thread, now on to Megan's high tops lol [emoji126]


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> You're magical. Your fashion knowledge is endless!
> Thank you [emoji3]I already ordered the jeans you ID'd on Kim's thread, now on to Megan's high tops lol [emoji126]


 

You're very welcome! Glad to be of assistance


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/27...-ninja-turtles-2-casts-brian-tee-as-shredder/

Megan Fox flashes a smile while stepping out of her trailer on the set of her upcoming film Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2 on Monday (April 27) in New York City.

It was just announced that the 28-year-old actress will be joined in the film by Brian Tee, who will play iconic villain Shredder.

Brian just finished shooting the NBC pilot Love Is a 4 Letter Word and can be seen on the big screen in the highly anticipated film Jurassic World, which stars Chris Pratt.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I don't know - sometimes she looks like her old self (thinking around the time of Transformers), sometimes not.

On the upper photos she _kind of_ looks like her former self, thank God.


----------



## mk78

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/20/megan-fox-does-not-fear-aging-due-to-genetic-advantage/
> 
> Megan Fox dons bold leggings while doing some shopping on Monday (April 20) in Beverly Hills, Calif.
> 
> The 28-year-old actress recently chatting about aging in the April 2015 issue of Harpers Bazaar Arabia, which also features her on the cover.
> 
> I have a genetic advantage in that my family doesnt seem to age poorly: my sister is in her forties and she looks exactly like she did 15 years ago, Megan shared.



Trying to ignore that last quote about genetics, but would really like anyone to ID her sunglasses. I have been hankering after the Dita Paradiso in black but can't source it anywhere here in the UAE but these look very similar and would like to know the make.


----------



## AshTx.1

I wish she wouldn't have messed with her face but I still think she's really pretty.


----------



## Bentley1

Cinamonn_girl said:


> I don't know - sometimes she looks like her old self (thinking around the time of Transformers), sometimes not.
> 
> On the upper photos she _kind of_ looks like her former self, thank God.




I was thinking the same, she looks a 'bit' better here, as in more like her old self. Not completely though, I think she ruined that magic years ago.


----------



## Chanel522

I was just thinking how altered she looks in these pics.


----------



## coconutsboston

I rather like her blonde wig look in Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2...


----------



## Tivo

dangerouscurves said:


> What it factor?


The Daily Fail will say ANYTHING.


----------



## Lounorada

On the set of 'Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2' in New York City, June 2nd.















DailyMail


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Bod looks amazingly good but boy did her career regress. Dressed like Britney for Teenage Ninja Turtles. smh.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been taking time out from acting in recent years to concentrate on being a doting mum.

And on Wednesday Megan Fox made the most of the summer sunshine with two -year-old son Noah and took him for a play date in the park.

The 29-year-old brunette showed off some sporty chic as she went for a walk in Beverly Hills. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ah-play-date-Beverly-Hills.html#ixzz3e7MngTVU


----------



## ByeKitty

Cute kid!


----------



## Lounorada

He's adorable!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

So adorable!!!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Cute but is the paparazzi sitting next to her in the last pic lol?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Cuuuuuuuute!!!


----------



## baglover1973

Chanel522 said:


> I was just thinking how altered she looks in these pics.



agreed, she is totally giving me Kim K these days...that is not a good thing.


----------



## myown

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Cute but is the paparazzi sitting next to her in the last pic lol?



the pic os blurry, so i guess they zoomed in


----------



## Ms Kiah

Her baby is gorgeous! 

I hate how she started ruining her face with all her surgeries. At least it's starting to settle a bit. I can't believe she had to grovel in front of Michael Bay to start working again.

Hollywood is such a f**ked up place.


----------



## Sasha2012

She plays the undisputed heroine in her latest project.

And, to prove she's physically fit for the action scenes, Megan Fox was flaunting her shape while filming Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2 in New York on Monday.

The 29-year-old brunette showed off her slender figure in a grey tank top and low-rise skinny jeans that gave a glimpse of her toned and tanned tummy.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Mutant-Ninja-Turtles-2-NYC.html#ixzz3ebDTCG7Q


----------



## Lounorada

Her face is looking less harsh and plastic these days, but her body looks amazing!


----------



## sabrunka

She looks good!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

She's my girl crush!!!! So pretty it's not even fair!


----------



## Swanky

Is she trying to get a Smart Water gig? Lol


----------



## LavenderIce

Lounorada said:


> *Her face is looking less harsh and plastic* these days, but her body looks amazing!



I knew there was something different about her.  ITA on both counts!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Lounorada said:


> Her face is looking less harsh and plastic these days, but her body looks amazing!



Totally agree with you! She looks amazing and so close to her old self!


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute kid and she looks better especially since her face looks less plastic.


----------



## Lounorada

NYC, June 27th.















Just Jared


----------



## Swanky

BAG is on Flipping Out this week.  Well he was on the first episode, I'm sure it'll follow him all season as they renovate his home.


----------



## bergafer3

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Cute but is the paparazzi sitting next to her in the last pic lol?


Ya I can't figure that out.


----------



## Swanky

They don't have to, they're on call; she pretends that they're not there


----------



## ChanelMommy

awh he's adorable!!


----------



## Lounorada

Beverly Hills, July 18th.















DailyMail


----------



## ChanelMommy

Did she have more work on her nose?


----------



## MCF

ChanelMommy said:


> Did she have more work on her nose?



Hopefully it's just the sunglasses...


----------



## Lounorada

ChanelMommy said:


> Did she have more work on her nose?


 
Nah, it looks like her sunglasses are falling down her nose.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks like Mila Kunis in these pics.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Us Weekly says they've split. He wasn't happy over her career which is a rumor I've heard before about him.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...split-couple-separates-after-11-years-2015198


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ms Kiah said:


> Us Weekly says they've split. He wasn't happy over her career which is a rumor I've heard before about him.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...split-couple-separates-after-11-years-2015198


Does he even HAVE a career to speak of?


----------



## knasarae

Thingofbeauty said:


> Does he even HAVE a career to speak of?



I think he does stuff behind the scenes.  I know he used to produce music.. not sure exactly what he does now.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

knasarae said:


> I think he does stuff behind the scenes.  I know he used to produce music.. not sure exactly what he does now.


Ah ok. Thanks


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sad, I always hoped the rumors about him being kind of a jerk weren't true.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not happy about her career? She went from Transformers to Ninja Turtles. 

Anywho she is still young and has her whole life ahead of her. Go Megan. Just don't start talking out of your neck to the media again and she should be fine.


----------



## tomz_grl

They were featured on Flipping Out as buying and renovating a home. Well, about the time the renovation is supposed to start, they decided to flip that house and stay where they are now. Reports are saying the split happened 6 months ago...wonder if that was about the same time they decided to not go for the new house???


----------



## Ms Kiah

BagOuttaHell said:


> Not happy about her career? *She went from Transformers to Ninja Turtles. *
> 
> Anywho she is still young and has her whole life ahead of her. Go Megan. Just don't start talking out of your neck to the media again and she should be fine.



I think she was blacklisted for a while and didn't have many opportunities to work. Now that she's made up with Michael Bay her career might be on the upswing again.

There have been tons of rumors about how controlling BAG is. He might not be able to handle her working more.

The kids are so young, who knows, they might get back together.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her career already peaked. IMO.

But with the right team behind her, maybe she can get back on tv or start branding herself.


----------



## berrydiva

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her career already peaked. IMO.
> 
> But with the right team behind her, maybe she can get back on tv or start branding herself.



I don't think Steven Spielberg let her comments go...seems this is as far as her star will rise. His reach is to wide.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

berrydiva said:


> I don't think Steven Spielberg let her comments go...seems this is as far as her star will rise. His reach is to wide.


What happened with her and SS? I know she said several things about Bay.


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> What happened with her and SS? I know she said several things about Bay.


Spielberg was the EP behind Transformers and he didn't like her comparing Bay to Hitler, saying he lacks social skills and a few other statements. Spielberg told Bay to fire her immediately...her career has suffered since and no one wants to go near her. Shia is running around out here sniffing bath salts and who knows what while punching people on the street but even he knows better than to talk crap about the director especially one who gives you a big break.


----------



## Monoi

She's overrated she was very pretty but not really a great actress.


----------



## Freckles1

She doesn't strike me as being very sharp.... And I've always wondered why she was into BAG..... Um no


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ms Kiah said:


> Us Weekly says they've split. He wasn't happy over her career which is a rumor I've heard before about him.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...split-couple-separates-after-11-years-2015198


 
That's too bad..


Didn't they get matching name tattoos? Smh..


----------



## hermes_lemming

Does anyone stay together in Hollywood anymore or is there something in the air?


----------



## berrydiva

^high rates of divorce in Hollywood is nothing new. The term "Hollywood Marriage" has been used since the 40s or so to describe those fly-by-night marriages.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Isn't the divorce rate around 50% in the U.S.? It's not just Hollywood couples.

I made a comment earlier on this thread about how they were going to feel stupid about those tattoos when they got divorced. Unfortunately I was right.


----------



## Sassys

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I made a comment earlier on this thread about how they were going to feel stupid about those tattoos when they got divorced. Unfortunately I was right.


 
Not as bad as Nick Cannon's Mariah tattoo. That was beyond stupid.


----------



## Brandless

Aw, it's sad to hear about another broken marriage. I was a big fan of Beverly Hills 90210 and have watched Brian grow up from a nerdy looking kid to a hunk. He was the one who has attracted the more beautiful actresses in the show IRL like Tiffany Thiesen  and Vanessa Marcil.


----------



## QU33NR3MI

she is a terrible actress.. terrible.


----------



## scarlet555

I never thought much of her acting until that model fromVS took her role in transformers and then wow she sucked so much made Megan appear to have some cred.


----------



## berrydiva

scarlet555 said:


> I never thought much of her acting until that model fromVS took her role in transformers and then wow she sucked so much made Megan appear to have some cred.



Insiders say that was done on purpose to show her that it really made no difference who was casted in that role as it was inconsequential to the movie. He claimed he didn't really want to fire her but Spielberg was the EP and makes/breaks careers. After she had been fired, her mouth got the best of her and she ranted how instrumental she was to the success of the movie. Bay wanted to prove that she wasn't and supposedly changed none of her lines to accommodate Rosie; he just felt like he was gonna get any hotter chick to prove his point.  Megan later apologized sometime after the movie came out. Then she was finally able to work again. She's stupid and got everything that came her way. Had she just apologized instead of going on speaking tours of how terrible Bay was they probably would've hired her back.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Lol. I never heard that story. If that doesn't humble you...


----------



## boxermom

I remember that story. Megan isn't the brightest woman around and BAG is a control freak. I have no idea what he does these days.

Wishing the best for the kids.

Boy, it's been a bad summer for celebrity marriages.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Michael Bay is known for being a complete douchebag so I was on her side during that debacle. If anything I thought less of Spielberg and others for blacklisting her and defending him. I never read anything about her claiming she was instrumental to the Transformers movie.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

You don't bite the hand that feeds you.


----------



## bergafer3

There's more to this story than him not wanting her to work.


----------



## imgg

berrydiva said:


> Insiders say that was done on purpose to show her that it really made no difference who was casted in that role as it was inconsequential to the movie. He claimed he didn't really want to fire her but Spielberg was the EP and makes/breaks careers. After she had been fired, her mouth got the best of her and she ranted how instrumental she was to the success of the movie. Bay wanted to prove that she wasn't and supposedly changed none of her lines to accommodate Rosie; he just felt like he was gonna get any hotter chick to prove his point.  Megan later apologized sometime after the movie came out. Then she was finally able to work again. She's stupid and got everything that came her way. Had she just apologized instead of going on speaking tours of how terrible Bay was they probably would've hired her back.



You also have to understand Megan was probably 22 or 23 when this all happened.  That is a child in my book and I can't imagine what my daughter would say if she had to deal with someone like Michael Bay.


----------



## lorihmatthews

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Isn't the divorce rate around 50% in the U.S.? It's not just Hollywood couples.



Thankfully the divorce rate has dropped in the US. Last I read it was between 30% and 40% I think.


----------



## Swanky

Won't be for long after the Ashley Madison hack. . . mark my word!


----------



## Jayne1

Him or her?


----------



## ChanelMommy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Won't be for long after the Ashley Madison hack. . . mark my word!



Oh my didn't even cross my mind about this!


----------



## berrydiva

imgg said:


> You also have to understand Megan was probably 22 or 23 when this all happened.  That is a child in my book and I can't imagine what my daughter would say if she had to deal with someone like Michael Bay.


I don't have to understand that......but Bay did say she was young and young people say stupid ish...didn't change the fact that the 'berg wanted her gone.


----------



## wildblood

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Michael Bay is known for being a complete douchebag so I was on her side during that debacle. If anything I thought less of Spielberg and others for blacklisting her and defending him. I never read anything about her claiming she was instrumental to the Transformers movie.



IA. Bay is gross, her audition tape for the movie was her washing his car in a bikini for God's sake! She could have chosen a more tactful way to say things during that time but overall I'm glad she spoke out. 

& it's about time she kicked BAG to the curb.


----------



## summer2815

berrydiva said:


> Insiders say that was done on purpose to show her that it really made no difference who was casted in that role as it was inconsequential to the movie. He claimed he didn't really want to fire her but Spielberg was the EP and makes/breaks careers. After she had been fired, her mouth got the best of her and she ranted how instrumental she was to the success of the movie. Bay wanted to prove that she wasn't and supposedly changed none of her lines to accommodate Rosie; he just felt like he was gonna get any hotter chick to prove his point.  Megan later apologized sometime after the movie came out. Then she was finally able to work again. She's stupid and got everything that came her way. Had she just apologized instead of going on speaking tours of how terrible Bay was they probably would've hired her back.



As a Transformers fan, I hated their decision to recast with Rosie.  TERRIBLE decision.  I understand her ranting though as MB is a creep.


----------



## tomz_grl

What's wrong with BAG?


----------



## Swanky

I've never heard these bad things about him.  She's not exactly a major prize though either - thought they were a good match.
If they're unhappy then I suppose they should separate, hopefully they've tried VERY hard since they had kids.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Rosie and Megan were like, literally posing in the transformer movies


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Rosie and Megan were like, literally posing in the transformer movies


Exactly. Both equally bad actresses.


----------



## mcb100

Gosh, no one is staying together anymore in Hollywood these days.


What exactly happened with her husband? Is he just a tool, or it just didn't work out? (Didn't want to scroll hundreds of pages back lol)


----------



## boxermom

According to a blind item website, he's a cheater and she had enough.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Won't be for long after the Ashley Madison hack. . . mark my word!




I can't believe how many people put a record of their cheating on the Internet for anyone to find. Are they really that stupid or do they not care about getting caught?


----------



## boxermom

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I can't believe how many people put a record of their cheating on the Internet for anyone to find. Are they really that stupid or do they not care about getting caught?



I'll bet they think they'll never get caught. It's that juvenile *I'm invincible* thinking.


----------



## arnott

boxermom said:


> According to a blind item website, he's a cheater and she had enough.



Good for her.


----------



## ChanelMommy

I'm still in shock I thought he adored her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

boxermom said:


> I'll bet they think they'll never get caught. It's that juvenile *I'm invincible* thinking.




That crossed my mind as well. Crazy how many successful, influential fools there are.


----------



## scarlet555

Hmm BAG cheated on her?  Serious ?


----------



## boxermom

scarlet555 said:


> Hmm BAG cheated on her?  Serious ?



His extremely controlling behavior, needing to know where she was at all times, controlling the work she did, is often a symptom of someone who cheats. I don't fully understand it, but I've seen it discussed more than once.


----------



## berrydiva

boxermom said:


> His extremely controlling behavior, needing to know where she was at all times, controlling the work she did, is often a symptom of someone who cheats. I don't fully understand it, but I've seen it discussed more than once.



He controlled what she did? What was she even offered that he could control?


----------



## bisousx

If it's true that BAG was disatisfied with her career, does this mean that he was hoping she'd be his meal ticket?


----------



## myown

boxermom said:


> His extremely controlling behavior, needing to know where she was at all times, controlling the work she did, is often a symptom of someone who cheats. I don't fully understand it, but I've seen it discussed more than once.



I have many friends that are total control freaks in their relationships and super jealous and cheat


----------



## Freckles1

boxermom said:


> His extremely controlling behavior, needing to know where she was at all times, controlling the work she did, is often a symptom of someone who cheats. I don't fully understand it, but I've seen it discussed more than once.




This!! I had a friend who's husband was having all sorts of affairs - she actually found a transponder underneath her car so he would know where she was at all times so she couldn't catch him!!! Insanity!!!!!


----------



## dr.pepper

Can (Lounorada? ) anyone ID her Nikes from post #4832? 

I never knew there was such drama with these two. I guess BAG does alright...surely 90210 is in syndication somewhere? 

He seems pretty annoying on Jeff Lewis. Not awful, but just someone who thinks they are still relevant and it's like, look buddy, anyone under the age of 25 wouldn't know you if they stepped on you. 

Which, who cares, you have $$$ in the bank and a healthy family, but this guy is the type that cares.


----------



## bergafer3

I have never heard of  him being controlling, she does not seem like the type of girl to take that.


----------



## boxermom

bergafer3 said:


> I have never heard of  him being controlling, she does not seem like the type of girl to take that.



We don't actually know what anyone's relationship is like in private. I've read revealed gossip items online about them that said he is controlling and has cheated on her. I've never read anything bad about her other than her ill-chosen words regarding the Transformer movie director. Heaven knows I said a lot of dumb things when I was in my early 20's (and older!) so I don't hold that against her.

We can take it or leave it when it comes to gossip columns. It's surprising how much turns out to be true though.


----------



## Bentley1

I find her the type to be easily controlled, especially given he's like 10 yrs older than her & probably thinks he knows it all (and she may fall for that). 
But I thought he adored her, I didn't think there was all this drama brewing beneath the surface.


----------



## Lounorada

bentley1 said:


> i find her the type to be easily controlled, especially given he's like 10 yrs older than her & probably thinks he knows it all (and she may fall for that).
> But i thought he adored her, i didn't think there was all this drama brewing beneath the surface.


 
+1


----------



## Swanky

Well rumor is SHE'S dating Shia LaBeouf so maybe it's not Brian that's wandering?


----------



## Swanky

*Shia LaBeouf Snaps At Paparazzi After Megan Fox Dating Taunts
*

Shia LaBeouf snapped at a paparazzo who waited outside of the actor&#8217;s Los Angeles home on Friday and asked him if he&#8217;s currently dating recently separated Megan Fox. The invasive cameraman provoked LaBeouf by more or less accusing him of being the reason behind Fox&#8217;s divorce from Brian Austin Green. Watch video below.

As LaBeouf pulled into his driveway, a paparazzo was waiting on his property and asked, &#8220;Is it true you&#8217;ve been dating Megan Fox?&#8221; LaBeouf promptly told the man to &#8220;Get the f**k away from my f**king house.&#8221; But the man did not leave his house and instead repeated the question.

LaBeouf and Fox starred in two Transformers movies together, and were rumored to have hooked up on the set of the sequel in 2008. Fox was briefly separated from Green at that time, however, a romantic relationship between her and LaBeouf has never been confirmed.

As Gossip Cop reported earlier, Fox officially filed for divorce from Green on Friday after five years of marriage, citing &#8220;irreconcilable differences.&#8221; The couple has two young sons, Noah, born in 2012, and Bodhi, who was born in 2014.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/cel...azzi-after-megan-fox-dating-taunts/ar-BBlZbVC


----------



## hermes_lemming

Bentley1 said:


> I find her the type to be easily controlled, especially given he's like 10 yrs older than her & probably thinks he knows it all (and she may fall for that).
> But I thought he adored her, I didn't think there was all this drama brewing beneath the surface.



Adore is a big word, meaning the gravity behind the definition.  Not sure if I'd go that far. Didn't they break up initially and later got back together? Maybe they should have never done that. Who knows. Boomeranging is always risky imo.


----------



## boxermom

The rumor also is that they've been living apart for a few months.  Apparently there was some reality show about them renovating their house and as it continued, it was just Brian, Megan wasn't shown in any decision-making scenes.

If she's dating Shia LaBeouf, I really question her judgment. He is bizarre.


----------



## angelcove

If she's dating Shia LaBeouf, I really question her judgment. He is bizarre.[/QUOTE]

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## scarlet555

If she wants a career she best steer clear of Shia.  He's not getting too popular in Hollywood.


----------



## bergafer3

Wow! This is getting interesting, Shia in the mix


----------



## uhpharm01

boxermom said:


> The rumor also is that they've been living apart for a few months.  Apparently there was some reality show about them renovating their house and as it continued, it was just Brian, Megan wasn't shown in any decision-making scenes.
> 
> If she's dating Shia LaBeouf, I really question her judgment. He is bizarre.



Yes Shia Labeouf is very weird.


----------



## mcb100

Shia seems kind of weird, but he might be a nice guy, yanno I don't actually know him? I haven't seen him in any TV show or movie though in a long, long, time. 
  Still, I just can't picture him and Megan Fox together....almost like it's an odd pairing, but if BAG really cheated on her then I hope she can find someone better than him and be happy. Also I hope they are still cordial for the sake of the kids.
   I'm not saying she and BAG rushed into anything, but to be honest people in Hollywood need to slow the heck down with their dating and things....it's like in Hollywood everyone is quick to get engaged and then marry, and then not so long afterwards they get a divorce.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah, they seem to not only do it quick but young too. She, Hilary duff, Scarlet Johansson, etc. married, have kids, divorced, sometimes remarried all in their twenties! Most people in their twenties these days are single/dating and trying to get their careers and lives off the ground. No need to rush into these things just to have them blow up in your face a few years later.


----------



## berrydiva

boxermom said:


> The rumor also is that they've been living apart for a few months.  Apparently there was some reality show about them renovating their house and as it continued, it was just Brian, Megan wasn't shown in any decision-making scenes.
> 
> If she's dating Shia LaBeouf, I really question her judgment. He is [del]bizarre[/del]on drugs.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Lounorada

I highly doubt Megan is dating batsh*t-crazy-Shia, maybe back in the day when they worked together and he was relatively normal they might of had a fling, who knows...
I don't think any sane woman would date him these days.


----------



## boxermom

Lounorada said:


> I highly doubt Megan is dating batsh*t-crazy-Shia, maybe back in the day when they worked together and he was relatively normal they might of had a fling, who knows...
> I don't think any sane woman would date him these days.



Yeah, the time he was so high he went berserk in a Chicago Walgreen's and they had to call the cops was a clue that he's not the most stable person. Or wearing the bag on his head that said *I am not famous*. Normal people don't do that.


----------



## Lounorada

boxermom said:


> Yeah, the time he was so high he went berserk in a Chicago Walgreen's and they had to call the cops was a clue that he's not the most stable person. Or wearing the bag on his head that said *I am not famous*. Normal people don't do that.


That's why I referred to him as being 'relatively normal' back when they worked together. He wasn't as  unstable and scary back then as he is now, at least not that I know of. I never really followed him tbh, I've just seen a few films he was in.


----------



## Crystalina

I wonder what Brian Austin Green's "unspecified medical problem" is?


----------



## Ms Kiah

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Yeah, they seem to not only do it quick but young too. She, Hilary duff, Scarlet Johansson, etc. married, have kids, divorced, sometimes remarried all in their twenties! Most people in their twenties these days are single/dating and trying to get their careers and lives off the ground. No need to rush into these things just to have them blow up in your face a few years later.



Not to mention the power being flipped as time has gone on. She's in her prime now and he's struggling career wise.

I have no issue with her paying spousal support. This story says after a car accident he's suffering from vertigo.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tainly-receive-spousal-support-Megan-Fox.html


----------



## berrydiva

They seem like they're both on the stuggle train as far as their careers go.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Maybe more like she's on the struggle strain and he derailed.


----------



## roses5682

cute_classy said:


> ^^ maybe more like she's on the struggle strain and he derailed.




lol!


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Maybe more like she's on the struggle strain and he derailed.



Lol


----------



## LavenderIce

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Maybe more like she's on the struggle strain and he derailed.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Thingofbeauty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Maybe more like she's on the struggle strain and he derailed.


:lolots:


----------



## Sasha2012

Megan Fox really was the New Girl as she showed up for her first day of filming on the popular sitcom on Monday.

The actress seemed to be keen to make a good impression, appearing fresh-faced and eager as she walked onto the Los Angeles set with a smile on her face.

She was dressed down ahead of her turn in the make-up trailer, in patterned leggings and trainers.

The 29-year-old shares two sons with Brian - one-year-old Bodhi and three-year-old Noah. 

This past week the proud mother took to her Instagram account to share an angelic photo of her younger son.

In the new snap, the youngster is dressed in a vintage Nirvana tee and is seen grasping a pink and purple plush toy while sporting a huge grin.

Megan playfully captioned the photograph: 'Bodhi: Stunner. Clown. Unicorn.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...salon-visit-West-Hollywood.html#ixzz3p595Z4qm


----------



## lanasyogamama

Omg, his eyes!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

The little guy is a cutie!


----------



## berrydiva

Oh my...he is adorable!


----------



## Lounorada

Her kids are gorgeous!  The perfect mix of Megan and Brian.


----------



## Bentley1

What a beautiful child


----------



## myown

some new pics: http://www.celebritybabyscoop.com/2016/01/19/austin-greens-united/gallery/5


----------



## DesigningStyle

I really wish they could get their act together and work their relationship out as a married couple.


----------



## coconutsboston

DesigningStyle said:


> I really wish they could get their act together and work their relationship out as a married couple.


So do I, I liked them together.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks gorgeous! She seems to have stopped messing with her face, she looks not exactly like she used to, but more like her old self now.


*Megan on Jimmy Kimmel Live! Feb 18th, 2016*

tumblr


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She's stunning.


----------



## jun3machina

She looks way better here with a lil more meat and a tan


----------



## ChanelMommy

She looks great!


----------



## Staci_W

I wish I had her hair. I wonder if that's real or extensions.


----------



## karo

Her face looks plastic, pretty but plastic. It's hard to recognize her


----------



## raffifi

karo said:


> Her face looks plastic, pretty but plastic. It's hard to recognize her



I miss her old face. she's still beautiful but not as gorgeous.
I remember seeing her in the first Transformers movie and she was sooo beautiful.


----------



## White Orchid

I don't know her well enough to know what she has done to her face.  Can someone call Jayne in, lol?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Definitely her lips and eyes. There was this movie with Lindsay Lohan and Megan had the antagonistic role and she looked sooooo different.


----------



## coconutsboston

raffifi said:


> I miss her old face. she's still beautiful but not as gorgeous.
> I remember seeing her in the first Transformers movie and she was sooo beautiful.


Same here.  Even then she had tweaked just enough to look stunning.  I can't understand why she would want to change that up.


----------



## erseey

I only saw her playing on transformer and teenage turtle, i think she was too sexy and too pretty with all the makeup, i would love to see her messy looks on that movie


----------



## Lounorada

*At an autograph signing at Wonder Con to promote the upcoming release of Paramount Pictures' "Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles &#8211; Out of The Shadows", on March 25, 2016 at the LA Convention Center in Los Angeles, California. *

Zimbio


----------



## nastasja

Fresh filler? Whyyyyyyyy?


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks scary. Why does her face look so long?


----------



## Vidarose

And her eyes seem to be getting cat-like. Such a shame. She used to be stunning. And, now she looks just like another plastic-surgery story gone wrong.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Ew she looks like Courteney Cox


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can't figure out what she did around 2007, but that seems to be when things really changed in her face.
*
http://www.buzzfeed.com/whitneyjefferson/megan-foxs-ever-changing-face-through-the-years#.tg89Pexg9


Megan Foxs Ever-Changing Face Through The Years*

*In Touch Weekly ran a story in their magazine this week  claiming that Megan Fox has spent over $60,000 on plastic surgery to her  face.* Take a look at these photos from the past few years and decide for yourself.                             


* 2002*












                                                               Via blogger.com






                                                               Via photomaniagallery.blogspot.com


* 2003*





                                                               Jon Kopaloff / Getty Images






                                                               Via missworldphoto2012.blogspot.com


* 2004*





                                                               Evan Agostini / Getty Images






                                                               Evan Agostini / Getty Images


* 2005*





                                                               Katy Winn / Getty Images


----------



## lanasyogamama

continued






 	 	 					 			   				Katy Winn / Getty Images


* 2007*






 	 	 		 	  	 		 			May







 	 	 		 	  	 		 			June







 	 	 					 			   				Sergio Dionisio / Getty Images







 	 	 					 			   				Frazer Harrison / Getty Images
 				 			 		 	  	 		 			December


* 2008*






 	 	 					 			   				Frazer Harrison / Getty Images


* 2009*






 	 	 					 			   				Jason Merritt / Getty Images
 				 			 		 	  	 		 			May


----------



## lanasyogamama

continued

June




 	 	 					 			   				 Gareth Cattermole / Getty Images
 				 			 		 	  	 		 			December


* 2010*





 	 	 		 	  	 		 			August


* 2011*





 	 	 					 			   				Getty Images
 				 			 		 	  	 		 			June


* 2012*





 	 	 		 	  	 		 			March







 	 	 					 			   				Via celebitchy.com
 				 			 		 	  	 		 			This month&#8217;s Jalouse Magazine


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Wow freaky, I didn't realize she was a Kim K Jr w all the face changing.


----------



## berrydiva

These women have severe issues. She was pretty in 2002 with her original face.


----------



## nastasja

Looks like it started with a nose job and veneers. Then she started injecting her lips. And maybe got another nose job. Now...she's putting a lot of fillers in her cheeks.


----------



## lanasyogamama

killerlife said:


> Looks like it started with a nose job and veneers. Then she started injecting her lips. And maybe got another nose job. Now...she's putting a lot of fillers in her cheeks.




Thanks for explaining, I can never pinpoint what changed


----------



## White Orchid

Seems like the flared nostril look is all the rage in Hollywood.  I see it with Jennifer Stano and all her friends, Kim K and the list goes on.  You'd want to make sure you nose is bloody clean at all times or it could turn out very embarrassing.


----------



## gazoo

First thing that stood out to me was her freckles disappeared a while back. Add the larger veneers and nose job and she was a different person. Stronger brows and now puffy cheeks and she's unrecognizable. Heavy botox makes the forehead huge I've noticed, as it becomes so flat (immovable) it looks like a huge dome. 

Sad because her natural face was very cute and would have blossomed beautifully.


----------



## Lounorada

She was gorgeous pre-surgery and even after whatever work she had done to her face she was still gorgeous up until 2010, IMO. 
Then whatever she had done in 2010 changed her face completely, one (or two) procedure too far.

The too-large-for-her-face-veneers are the worst thing she had done.


----------



## Lounorada

Lounorada said:


> She looks gorgeous! She seems to have stopped messing with her face, she looks not exactly like she used to, but more like her old self now.
> 
> 
> *Megan on Jimmy Kimmel Live! Feb 18th, 2016*
> 
> tumblr


 
Wow, did I speak too soon! This was a little over a month ago and I thought her face looked settled, less plastic than it usually does.


----------



## myown

> Megan Fox is Pregnant With Baby Number Three!
> 
> Megan Fox is expecting baby number three, according to Us Weekly!
> 
> The 29-year-old actress stepped out at CinemaCon on Monday evening (April 11) with her baby bump on full display in a tight fitting black dress.
> 
> Her bump was particularly noticeable as she posed alongside Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles co-star Will Arnett.
> 
> Megan is already mom to three-year-old Noah and two-year-old Bodhi, with her ex-husband Brian Austin Green.
> 
> Although she and Brian are divorced, the couple are reportedly on friendly terms.
> 
> k



from just jared


----------



## nastasja

So, whose baby is it?


----------



## chinkee21

I'd like to know too!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Me three!


----------



## Lounorada

WTF?? I was not expecting that!


----------



## Swanky

what? lol


----------



## uhpharm01

Oh wow!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks good but I would think she was in her 30s.


----------



## Sassys

Make-up sex baby?


----------



## lanasyogamama




----------



## LavenderIce

I did not see that coming.  Talk about handling your business on the down low.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The whole thing was probably a PR stunt in attempt to revitalize her former sex symbol movie career and help her out financially since she fell off and he doesn't work. They are probably on the verge of being rich broke.


----------



## berrydiva

lanasyogamama said:


>



+1


----------



## CoachGirl12

She looks gorgeous


----------



## Lounorada

Did they actually divorce or just separate?


----------



## ForeverYoung87

BagOuttaHell said:


> The whole thing was probably a PR stunt in attempt to revitalize her former sex symbol movie career and help her out financially since she fell off and he doesn't work. They are probably on the verge of being rich broke.



How? She had a stint a New Girl and will be back, TMNT did well and has a sequel coming out soon. Plus being pregnant puts her on the shelf not exactly something you want to be if you're trying to revitalize your career.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

ForeverYoung87 said:


> How? She had a stint a New Girl and will be back, TMNT did well and has a sequel coming out soon. Plus being pregnant puts her on the shelf not exactly something you want to be if you're trying to revitalize your career.



 I meant Right after she filed for divorce. Obviously now that isn't going to happen.


----------



## Crystalina

Interesting....
http://www.people.com/article/megan-fox-pregnant-instagram-not-the-father


----------



## Sassys

Crystalina said:


> Interesting....
> http://www.people.com/article/megan-fox-pregnant-instagram-not-the-father



Why is it interesting?


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Sassys said:


> Why is it interesting?




I think because people were speculating it was her costar and she shot down the rumor but didn't acknowledge who the father is. Keeps the guessing game going but it's probably Brian. I mean if you're going to address it why not just come out with the answer, not that she HAD to address anything.


----------



## Crystalina

hollieplus2 said:


> i think because people were speculating it was her costar and she shot down the rumor but didn't acknowledge who the father is. Keeps the guessing game going but it's probably brian. I mean if you're going to address it why not just come out with the answer, not that she had to address anything.




exactly this!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well it keeps her in the media.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just saw that it's BAGs baby on Facebook.


----------



## zen1965

So they have an unstable relationship and now they bring a third child into this?


----------



## scarlet555

zen1965 said:


> So they have an unstable relationship and now they bring a third child into this?



Agree with this, makes me dislike her don't know why...


----------



## myown

scarlet555 said:


> Agree with this, makes me dislike her don't know why...





zen1965 said:


> So they have an unstable relationship and now they bring a third child into this?





well maybe it was´t planned.


----------



## uhpharm01

myown said:


> well maybe it was´t planned.


According to tmz, it wasn't


----------



## scarlet555

if it wasn't planned, then, I don't know if that's worse or not.  I understand a lot of pregnancies are not planned, but with a divorce in tow, and staying for the baby, that always works especially in Hollywood.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Maybe it was a case of ex-sex, you know how that goes sometimes &#128521;


----------



## wildblood

I hope she has a girl this time! 

Though I am SMH over her and BAG. Megan you were so close to being free!


----------



## berrydiva

Ish happens...they will hardly be the first divorced/separated/broken-up couple that did the do after ending their relationship and conceived as a result.


----------



## Freckles1

berrydiva said:


> Ish happens...they will hardly be the first divorced/separated/broken-up couple that did the do after ending their relationship and conceived as a result.




There you go!!! Good grief people. The judgement on this thread!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lol.

She hasn't been seen in months. Hits the red carpet with a baby bump and all of a sudden the next day a pap catches them walking down the street together.

PR stunting 101.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Ish happens...they will hardly be the first divorced/separated/broken-up couple that did the do after ending their relationship and conceived as a result.


This!

The only reason why I was surprised to see pictures of her pregnant was because she is one celeb who manages to keep her private life, PRIVATE, so when there wasn't even a sniff of a rumour about her being pregnant again (even though she's separated from her husband), it only goes to show celebs can keep their ish private if they really want


----------



## Lounorada

*Out in Los Angeles.*

Tumblr


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks like Monica Bellucci here. Her face is forever changing!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

What's up with Brian competing @ LB Grand Prix...thought he had vertigo and couldn't work...


----------



## qudz104

I heard on the radio that BAG said the baby is his...it's always nice when a couple (hopefully) reconciles.


----------



## Swanky

She was asked and she laughed and said "of course!"


----------



## myown

i bet they are one of these couple that just can´t live without the other


----------



## Freckles1

myown said:


> i bet they are one of these couple that just can´t live without the other




I've always wondered if they have crazy sex. Bet they do. And breakup/on the way to divorce sex can be crazy hot ;0


----------



## myown

Freckles1 said:


> I've always wondered if they have crazy sex. Bet they do. And breakup/on the way to divorce sex can be crazy hot ;0



you know what your talking about?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't think the long term outlook is good for them.


----------



## Sasha2012

Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green have given the clearest sign yet that they are giving their marriage another shot.

In exclusive photos obtained by Dailymail.com, the couple - who announced their separation in August - are pictured looking very affectionate as they enjoy a pre-baby getaway to Hawaii on Friday.

Almost six years after they married in Maui, the duo are seen holding hands as they enjoy a romantic walk along a beach in Kona.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...c-display-Hawaii-beach-wed.html#ixzz46ofZiYyQ


----------



## Swanky

Cheeeeeese 

He lost some weight.


----------



## MCF

Don't they always do a Hawaii photo shoot for each pregnancy?


----------



## berrydiva

Hey if they can reconcile to try to make it work because they love each other and for their kids, good for them. Worse things happen in this world. Not sure why miserable people always want to see entertainers marriages/relationships end.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

MCF said:


> Don't they always do a Hawaii photo shoot for each pregnancy?



If these photoshoots have him shirtless on the beach I'm ok with this, not gonna lie.


----------



## Lounorada

Lawd, those are some awkwardly corny photos ush: Her body looks incredible though!


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> *hey if they can reconcile to try to make it work because they love each other and for their kids, good for them. Worse things happen in this world.* not sure why miserable people always want to see entertainers marriages/relationships end.


 +1


----------



## zen1965

^ Huh? Who in this thread said she wanted their relationship to end? Why this name-calling?

They ended their relationship and were heading for divorce. And reconciled by bringing another child in the world. Some posters obviously think that is a great choice, other posters not so much. Belittling the latter group as "miserable people" is just uncalled for IMHO.


----------



## berrydiva

zen1965 said:


> ^ Huh? Who in this thread said she wanted their relationship to end? Why this name-calling?
> 
> They ended their relationship and were heading for divorce. And reconciled by bringing another child in the world. Some posters obviously think that is a great choice, other posters not so much. Belittling the latter group as "miserable people" is just uncalled for IMHO.



There was no name calling nor was my post directed towards anyone as I didn't quote anyone. It was a general statement about folks who seem to thrive on entertainers marriages failing...it happens often in general gossip as it relates to celebs and their relationships. Folks seem excited to see them get together and no sooner than that happens, the gossip changes to divorce rumors and a strange desire to want to see them separated. To me, that makes someone miserable. Where was someone called a name?! Perhaps read what was written vs what you want to read in the comment.


----------



## bisousx

Eh, I wasn't the one who originally said it but they do seem like miserable people. Actors are narcissists and neither of them are doing well with their careers, now with a 3rd baby on the way, one can only wonder..


----------



## tweegy

Ok so I'm late apparently ... Last I read of her she was divorced. She's having his baby or someone else? They getting back together or still splitting? Too many questions not enough muscles in my brow to raise ...


----------



## csre

I'm glad they are back together, I like them and they usually seem happy. Their 2 kids are beautiful.

 Having another kid seems a little too fast IMO, but I guess they really like babies and she's quite fertile lol. 

I hope it's a girl


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lounorada said:


> Lawd, those are some awkwardly corny photos ush: Her body looks incredible though!



They both look great!


----------



## ChanelMommy

They are super  cute together. Good for them for making it work.


----------



## lulu212121

csre said:


> I'm glad they are back together, I like them and they usually seem happy. Their 2 kids are beautiful.
> 
> Having another kid seems a little too fast IMO, but I guess they really like babies and she's quite fertile lol.
> 
> I hope it's a girl


That sums it up!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-child-with-brian-austin-green-report-w210757

*Megan Fox Gives Birth, Welcomes Third Child With Brian Austin Green: Report*

Now a party of five! Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green have welcomed their third child together, _E! News_ reports. The couple's baby boy Journey River Green arrived on Thursday, August 4.

_Us Weekly_ revealed in April that the estranged couple were expanding their brood. Fox kept her pregnancy (and baby bump!) under wraps for quite some time, later revealing in June that she could give birth at "any minute."

"I knew I was always going to be a mother; I felt like that was always a big part of my path," she said during Chelsea Handler's Netflix series,_ Chelsea_, on the June 3 episode. "But I never knew I was going to have three in such rapid succession."

As previously reported, the _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles _actress filed for divorce in August 2015 after five years of marriage, citing irreconcilable differences. Her third pregnancy, however, made her rethink their relationship.

"[She's] changing her mind a little bit," a source told_ Us_ in April. "Megan was the one that wanted the divorce, and Brian has done everything to try to convince her otherwise."

A second insider added, "They are still figuring things out."

Fox and the _Beverly Hills 90210 _alum, 42, met in 2004 and exchanged vows in 2010. They are already parents of sons Noah, 3, and Bodhi, 2. (Green shares son Kassius, 14, with ex Vanessa Marcil.)

Welcoming their newborn won't be the only new adjustment for the family. In May, Fox told Jimmy Kimmel that her then-unborn baby was communicating with her. "This baby [wants] me to live somewhere else," she told the late-night host. "So we’re moving to a whole different place in Los Angeles because I feel like that’s where this baby wants to be raised."


----------



## troubadour

*His first selfie! Megan Fox looks stunning as she snuggles up with two-month-old son Journey*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-two-month-old-son-Journey.html#ixzz4OGPn4TCw 

She gave birth to her third son in August.

And Megan Fox looked every bit the picture perfect mother in her latest social media post.

The 30-year-old actress took to her Instagram on Wednesday to share an adorable photo of her laying with two-month-old son Journey.


----------



## limom

They make pretty babies


----------



## lanasyogamama

Cuuuuuuuuute. [emoji64][emoji64][emoji64]


----------



## djuna1

What an adorable baby!


----------



## afsweet

such a beautiful baby! glad they're working things out and staying together.


----------



## Deco

he is so damn cute!


----------



## Lounorada

So cute! Their kids are gorgeous.


----------



## scarlet555

This one is so cute!!!  Just like the last!


----------



## sdkitty

that is a beautiful baby


----------



## baglover1973

omg that baby is adorable!!!!


----------



## zen1965

Beautiful baby.


----------



## troubadour

A day before Halloween, Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green were in the mood to enjoy the season to its full.

On Sunday, the couple were spotted arriving at a Malibu pumpkin patch with their three sons.

Whilst four-year-old Noah and two-year-old Bodhi scampered alongside their parents, two-month-old Journey sat safely in a pram.









Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-sons-pumpkin-patch-again.html#ixzz4OmKwZMgF 

lue, green and purple patterns were splashed onto the front of the otherwise white and grey Nike trainers she'd pulled on for her family day out. 

Bodhi was playing dress-up in a pink tutu, its hem encircled by polka dots. His camel-coloured boots were fringed with what looked like faux fur.


----------



## berrydiva

That baby is just adorable.


----------



## troubadour

hey welcomed their third child three months ago and on Saturday Megan Fox and Brian Austin Green enjoyed a day out with their brood.

Brian, 43, pushed baby son Journey in a stroller as Megan, 30, held hands with older sons Noah, four, and Bodhi, two.

The Transformers actress was dressed down in a gray tee with cropped black leggins and blue Nike trainers for her trip around town. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...der-brothers-family-outing.html#ixzz4PsCOD0sV


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow I didn't realize that they have 3 kids together I thought they only had two. Lmao at the face her kid is making in the one pic he's clearly not amused by the paps.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lanasyogamama

I know BAG is probably a jerk, but I find him really hot.

All those kids are so adorable.   I hope they are able to stick together, but I have a feeling they won't.


----------



## White Orchid

pixiejenna said:


> Wow I didn't realize that they have 3 kids together I thought they only had two. Lmao at the face her kid is making in the one pic he's clearly not amused by the paps.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


One of the children is his from another relationship I believe.

Edit: I could be wrong lol but I think he has a son.  Anyone?


----------



## stylemepretty

White Orchid said:


> One of the children is his from another relationship I believe.
> 
> Edit: I could be wrong lol but I think he has a son.  Anyone?



Megan and Brian are parents of sons Noah, 3, Bodhi, 2 and 3 month old Journey. (Brian also shares son Kassius, 14, with ex Vanessa Marcil.)


----------



## Charles

Megan rowed for Kale?  Learn something every day!


----------



## Sasha2012

They were all dressed up for a family day date.

Megan Fox and husband Brian Austin Green took their three children out for a nice meal near the ocean on Tuesday in Malibu.

Megan, 30, and Brian, 43, were headed to Ollo, an waterfront restaurant and bar along the Pacific Coast Highway.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-Austin-Green-sons-dinner.html#ixzz4WpBbS2rG


----------



## gillianna

They have beautiful children who look very happy.


----------



## stylemepretty

Their son is wearing a skirt to dinner.
Alrighty then.


----------



## myown

stylemepretty said:


> Their son is wearing a skirt to dinner.
> Alrighty then.


i don´t see the problem


----------



## Sasha2012

stylemepretty said:


> Their son is wearing a skirt to dinner.
> Alrighty then.


Take a look in Charlize Theron's thread. Her son wears tutus, skirts, dresses and weaves.


----------



## Charles

stylemepretty said:


> Their son is wearing a skirt to dinner.
> Alrighty then.



Right!  That's kinda awesome.  Down with gender roles!!


----------



## nicoletho

She looks so pretty, that she looks like a mannequin. I wouldn't be surprised if she's high-maintenance. I wonder if she enjoys overspending. No offense, but that'd be tragic. Pixel fractional laser is expensive. She should have just used All Purpose Hydroquinone Cream. Or else, she'll go the way of Nicolas Cage, who once became broke from too much spending.


----------



## imgg

Too bad they didn't have a daughter, they make gorgeous children.


----------



## M.Skarsgård

Are they still married?


----------



## meluvs2shop

She’s till young. She can pop out a 4th. I grew up watching Beverly Hills 90210 so I can’t take Brian seriously, like ever. To me he’s still the dorky kid from that show. hahaha


----------



## arnott

What happened to her?  She was supposed to be the next big thing and now you never hear about her.  This thread has barely moved in the last 3 years.  Did she get blacklisted or did she just choose to focus on being a Mom?


----------



## LemonDrop

Looks like she got in an argument with the director Michael Bay then maybe pissed off Spielberg and then she did a couple terrible movies. Her career basically tanked. Wikipedia says she is still married to Brian Austin Green.


----------



## lanasyogamama

LemonDrop said:


> Looks like she got in an argument with the director Michael Bay then maybe pissed off Spielberg and then she did a couple terrible movies. Her career basically tanked. Wikipedia says she is still married to Brian Austin Green.


Yeah, she spoke badly of Bay in an interview.


----------



## arnott

lanasyogamama said:


> Yeah, she spoke badly of Bay in an interview.



So she got blacklisted because of that?


----------



## lanasyogamama

arnott said:


> So she got blacklisted because of that?



Yes. Different time I guess. 


Almost 10 years ago, *Megan Fox* spoke publicly about working with filmmaker *Michael Bay* on two _Transformers_ movies. She explained that she would ask the director understandable questions about her scenes—“Who am I talking to? Where am I supposed to be looking?” And his responses—reportedly “Be hot,” “Just be sexy”—made it clear that character wasn’t as important to the filmmaker as, say, her cleavage.

In a network television interview the same year, Fox recalled that her first collaboration with Bay was on _Bad Boys II._ The actress had just turned 15, was put in a stars-and-stripes bikini and six-inch heels, and told to dance underneath a waterfall. After she shared the anecdote, the studio audience laughed.

As if that response was not cutting enough, three anonymous members of the _Transformers_ crew wrote a disturbingly misogynistic open letter that Bay published on his official Web site. (Bay has since removed the letter.) In it, the crew members called Fox “dumb as a rock,” unprofessional, “Ms. Sourpants,” a “grump,” “thankless,” “classless,” “graceless,” and an “unfriendly *****.” An excerpt:



“When facing the press, Megan is the queen of talking trailer trash and posing like a porn star. And yes we’ve had the unbearable time of watching her try to act on set, and yes, it’s very cringe-able. So maybe, being a porn star in the future might be a good career option. But make-up beware, she has a paragraph tattooed to her backside (probably due her rotten childhood)—easily another 45 minutes in the chair!”

The open letter was not met with rage, as it would be today. And if anyone suffered professionally, it was Fox for speaking out. Her next movie, _Jennifer’s Body,_ fizzled at the box office. (Interestingly, she played a character who used her sexuality to take down those who objectified her. “Had this film been made a decade later, it’s possible Fox could have been heralded as the feminist revenge hero of our time,” wrote *Anne Cohen* in a Refinery 29 post published this summer.) Her post-_Transformers_ career comprised mostly indies and the occasional supporting comedic role. Aside from a gratifying turn in _This Is 40,_ Fox did not make her return to major box-office business until reaching a “detente” with Bay, and re-uniting with the filmmaker on _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles._


https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2018/12/megan-fox-transformers-me-too/amp


----------



## arnott

Brian is dating Sharna Burgess!      An upgrade in my opinion!


----------



## zen1965

When did he and Megan split up?
Admittedly, I am not a big fan of ^^“upgrading“ when being a parent of 3 kids under 10.


----------



## TC1

zen1965 said:


> When did he and Megan split up?
> Admittedly, I am not a big fan of ^^“upgrading“ when being a parent of 3 kids under 10.


Megan ran off with Machine Gun Kelly. Brian has been pissed and throwing her under the bus on social


----------



## zen1965

I dare not ask who „Machine Gun Kelly“ is...


----------



## Mimmy

zen1965 said:


> I dare not ask who „Machine Gun Kelly“ is...





Machine Gun Kelly


----------



## zen1965

Ah, thanks.
I hope the three little boys are coping well.


----------



## arnott

TC1 said:


> Megan ran off with Machine Gun Kelly. *Brian has been pissed and throwing her under the bus on social*



And I thought it was the other way around when he posted pics with their kids in it on Halloween (I think).   She was accusing him of making her look like an absent mother.


----------



## arnott

zen1965 said:


> *When did he and Megan split up?*
> Admittedly, I am not a big fan of ^^“upgrading“ when being a parent of 3 kids under 10.



Megan filed for divorce last November.


----------



## TC1

arnott said:


> And I thought it was the other way around when he posted pics with their kids in it on Halloween (I think).   She was accusing him of making her look like an absent mother.


He was. He posted a few times about her not bring around for the kids and spending all her time with MGK. She responded after the Halloween pics. That's what I meant about throwing her under the bus.


----------



## pixiejenna

At some point Brian was dating (and I;m using that term loosely) our little bell pepper Courtney Stodden. She posted a pic of them on IG together and they ended shortly afterwards. He was pissed at her for posting the picture because he was working several women at the same time and she cost him some booty when she posted the picture. She was under the impression that they were exclusive so she posted it. She also said that he uses his kids to help his image but doesn’t really spend much time with them. I think that Megan has a bad public image so it’s easy to make her look bad.


----------



## arnott

So, they're already taking vacations together with the kids!


----------



## bergafer3

I like both of them, but I worry about her with MGK. From what I’ve seen on Instagram she looks like she’s having a midlife crisis.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Work or no work, I find her so good looking.


----------



## scarlet555

lanasyogamama said:


> Work or no work, I find her so good looking.



She is very beautiful...


----------



## bag-princess

Megan Fox Brought Back the Naked Dress on the Billboard Music Awards Red Carpet
					

She and Machine Gun Kelly definitely know how to make a red carpet moment.




					www.yahoo.com
				






eeeeeeerwwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> Megan Fox Brought Back the Naked Dress on the Billboard Music Awards Red Carpet
> 
> 
> She and Machine Gun Kelly definitely know how to make a red carpet moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eeeeeeerwwwwwwww!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5091575


the dress, the tongue, his tatts - all tasteless to me


----------



## Lounorada

bag-princess said:


> Megan Fox Brought Back the Naked Dress on the Billboard Music Awards Red Carpet
> 
> 
> She and Machine Gun Kelly definitely know how to make a red carpet moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eeeeeeerwwwwwwww!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5091575








WhyTF is his tongue black? Don't tell me that's a tattoo


----------



## TC1

Lounorada said:


> WhyTF is his tongue black? Don't tell me that's a tattoo


Articles have reported he "painted" it Black, whatever that entails *shrug*


----------



## bag-princess

TC1 said:


> Articles have reported he "painted" it Black, whatever that entails *shrug*




that is what i saw - which begs the question of how permanent it is!  wouldn't all that licking make it come off!!


----------



## meluvs2shop




----------



## Lounorada

TC1 said:


> Articles have reported he "painted" it Black, whatever that entails *shrug*







So gross.
Then again, it's fitting for him. Every time I see a picture of him my first thought is 'Ewww', I do not understand what women see in him or anyone for that matter.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

bag-princess said:


> Megan Fox Brought Back the Naked Dress on the Billboard Music Awards Red Carpet
> 
> 
> She and Machine Gun Kelly definitely know how to make a red carpet moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eeeeeeerwwwwwwww!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5091575


Look, we so sexy!  Freakin' reptiles.

From another pic I saw I think she is lovingly grabbing his crotch during this public "tongue à tongue", as well.


----------



## TC1

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Look, we so sexy!  Freakin' reptiles.
> 
> From another pic I saw I think she is lovingly grabbing his crotch during this public "tongue à tongue", as well.


Right? her kids must be so proud


----------



## bisousx

If meth were a couple...


----------



## bag-princess

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Look, we so sexy!  Freakin' reptiles.
> 
> From another pic I saw I think she is lovingly grabbing his crotch during this public "tongue à tongue", as well.



reptiles across the world are upset with this comparison!!    




bisousx said:


> If meth were a couple...


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks like she has a cat’s tongue. So flat!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Machine Gun Kelly and Megan Fox are engaged! Can’t say I’m surprised.


----------



## Happyish

sdkitty said:


> the dress, the tongue, his tatts - all tasteless to me


Tacky . . .


----------



## V0N1B2

meluvs2shop said:


> Machine Gun Kelly and Megan Fox are engaged! Can’t say I’m surprised.
> 
> View attachment 5295261


Where have I seen his outfit before? NHL referee? Or…


----------



## Happyish

Although it's a ni


Happyish said:


> Tacky . . .


But he chose a beautiful ring . . .


----------



## TC1

V0N1B2 said:


> Where have I seen his outfit before? NHL referee? Or…


Footlocker employee....


----------



## uhpharm01

Brian Austin Green and Sharna Burgess Welcome Baby Boy –– See His First Cute Pic!
					

Brian Austin Green and Sharna Burgess are announcing the birth of their son.




					people.com


----------



## Sferics

lanasyogamama said:


> Yes. Different time I guess.
> 
> 
> Almost 10 years ago, *Megan Fox* spoke publicly about working with filmmaker *Michael Bay* on two _Transformers_ movies. She explained that she would ask the director understandable questions about her scenes—“Who am I talking to? Where am I supposed to be looking?” And his responses—reportedly “Be hot,” “Just be sexy”—made it clear that character wasn’t as important to the filmmaker as, say, her cleavage.
> 
> In a network television interview the same year, Fox recalled that her first collaboration with Bay was on _Bad Boys II._ The actress had just turned 15, was put in a stars-and-stripes bikini and six-inch heels, and told to dance underneath a waterfall. After she shared the anecdote, the studio audience laughed.
> 
> As if that response was not cutting enough, three anonymous members of the _Transformers_ crew wrote a disturbingly misogynistic open letter that Bay published on his official Web site. (Bay has since removed the letter.) In it, the crew members called Fox “dumb as a rock,” unprofessional, “Ms. Sourpants,” a “grump,” “thankless,” “classless,” “graceless,” and an “unfriendly *****.” An excerpt:
> 
> 
> 
> “When facing the press, Megan is the queen of talking trailer trash and posing like a porn star. And yes we’ve had the unbearable time of watching her try to act on set, and yes, it’s very cringe-able. So maybe, being a porn star in the future might be a good career option. But make-up beware, she has a paragraph tattooed to her backside (probably due her rotten childhood)—easily another 45 minutes in the chair!”
> 
> The open letter was not met with rage, as it would be today. And if anyone suffered professionally, it was Fox for speaking out. Her next movie, _Jennifer’s Body,_ fizzled at the box office. (Interestingly, she played a character who used her sexuality to take down those who objectified her. “Had this film been made a decade later, it’s possible Fox could have been heralded as the feminist revenge hero of our time,” wrote *Anne Cohen* in a Refinery 29 post published this summer.) Her post-_Transformers_ career comprised mostly indies and the occasional supporting comedic role. Aside from a gratifying turn in _This Is 40,_ Fox did not make her return to major box-office business until reaching a “detente” with Bay, and re-uniting with the filmmaker on _Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles._
> 
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2018/12/megan-fox-transformers-me-too/amp




That's horrible. I wish this would have happened in the now-time and with a backlash like one would expect.
It'so unbelievable, this was only ten years ago.


----------



## meluvs2shop

15 years old! I don’t know about her relationship with her parents or if she even has any but that right there should have started with someone looking out for her. At 15 she probably just wanted to be in movies and be famous. She needed more guidance from someone who really cared. But sadly, we see it all the time. Kids are exploited in Hollywood. I remember reading about the actors in Wizard of Oz when things finally became public many years later of the mistreatment of children and women on set. Tragic.

I wish this would make headlines again. I remember reading this 10 years ago and as a mom of a little girl it didn’t sit well with me then.


----------



## LittleStar88

Your dose of TMI news for today...  









						Megan Fox Asked Machine Gun Kelly If He Was Breastfed When They Started Dating To Understand His “Psychology”
					

“I like to go in deep right away!”




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## LittleStar88

Ummmmkayyyy... 









						Megan Fox Poses With Kourtney Kardashian on Toilet Seat While Teasing Interest in OnlyFans
					

Megan Fox shared a behind-the-scenes look at her steamy photo shoot with Kourtney Kardashian, and the pictures are something you must see. Find out the question Megan posed as her caption.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Jayne1

I did't realize Kelly was once balding.


----------



## LittleStar88

Jayne1 said:


> I did't realize Kelly was once balding.
> 
> View attachment 5582282



Wow - he invested in some good crop rotation!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel like in a few years we will be hearing how toxic their relationship was.


----------



## TC1

lanasyogamama said:


> I feel like in a few years we will be hearing how toxic their relationship was.


Things are posted about them on Deux Moi all the time. How he talks sh*t about her when she's not around and cheats on her.


----------

